# Dragon Age II



## Twinsen (Jul 8, 2010)

Dragon Age 2 has been announced by Bioware!



Scheduled for release in March of 2011 on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC. Debut trailer will be shown August 17

Story:


> Dragon Age 2 thrusts players into the role of Hawke, a penniless refugee who rises to power to become the single most important character in the world of Dragon Age. Known to be a survivor of the Blight and the Champion of Kirkwall, the legend around Hawke’s rise to power is shrouded in myth and rumor. Featuring an all-new story spanning 10 years, players will help tell that tale by making tough moral choices, gathering the deadliest of allies, amassing fame and fortune, and sealing their place in history. The way you play will write the story of how the world is changed forever.



It also said they're going to make a more responsive combat system, and more dynamic story where your actions matter more.

From Bioware's official DA2 site: 



> Key Features:
> 
> * Embark upon an all-new adventure that takes place across an entire decade and shapes itself around every decision you make.
> * Determine your rise to power from a destitute refugee to the revered champion of the land.
> ...



And a small bit about the graphics from GameSpy (Not confirmed by Bioware though): 



> Dragon Age II will feature an all-new adventure in an all new realm. And that realm will be portrayed in an entirely new, Samurai Jack-like visual style with updated graphics.



So, who's excited? Personally I loved Dragon Age: Origins and didn't even think the combat was bad so it should be interesting how they're upgrading it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

*ALL I READ WAS THE TITLE BUT:*
*
FUCK YEAH!!!
*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2010)

So that means we won't be able to play as the warden.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dragon Age 2 thrusts players into the role of Hawke, a penniless refugee who rises to power to become the single most important character in the world of Dragon Age. Known to be a survivor of the Blight and the Champion of Kirkwall




RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAGE


Is he a warrior? Do we have an option as a mage? I cannot play as a Warrior.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm excited but I'll have to see how they changed the gameplay. Being able to play Human only is kind of a bummer and a step back from DA1... but I hope it's for the better!

Alan: You can still play as mage/warrior/rouge.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

Vino said:


> So that means we won't be able to play as the warden.



why would you play as the warden in a world with no DarkSpawn?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Human only? Hmm I'm ok with that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAGE
> 
> 
> Is he a warrior? Do we have an option as a mage? I cannot play as a Warrior.



it says whether you are a mage, rouge or warrior on the Bware site.

~~~~
man, imma about to rage quit 'cuz you people are bringing me down


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

No Morrigan. DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> why would you play as the warden in a world with no DarkSpawn?



There's always darkspawn


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

and where does it say human only?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> it says whether you are a mage, rouge or warrior on the Bware site.
> 
> ~~~~
> man, imma about to rage quit 'cuz you people are bringing me down



NO! I'm excited, I'm gonna buy regardless, I was just worried for a second. I love ma magic


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> and where does it say human only?



It was on Bioware's forums that confirmed it. I've been stalking Chris all day.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It was on Bioware's forums that confirmed it. I've been stalking Chris all day.



hmph, they better make it up to me by letting me choose body type, height and weight this time


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Phew you can play as female, its ok. I didn't like playing as the other races although I loved  their story and their way of life, I hope they still have that about part 2. I loved the Elf history and story..


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> hmph, they better make it up to me by letting me choose body type, height and weight this time



lol .. lets hope.  I want to be body builder female.  

I'm just glad you can still play as female.. and that Bioware puts female player >> everyone else. :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm wondering how far ahead of DA1 this story will take place...

or if it starts at the end of Awakening and then spans 10 years of the PC's life...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Well it's a character that survived the Blight.. soooo... which blight is the question.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well it's a character that survived the Blight.. soooo... which blight is the question.



Obviously 

I'm just wondering how many years _after_ the Blight...you know, enough perhaps for Morrigan's bastard to have grown into a young godling?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

OOOOOooOOO What If you play as Morrigan child, what If it is 


 that would explain the weird arm


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy shit.....fucking epic! I cannot wait for this!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 8, 2010)

I never cared much for the other races anyhow.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> OOOOOooOOO What If you play as Morrigan child, what If it is
> 
> 
> that would explain the weird arm



What if I didn't do Morrigan's ritual.. then what? Bioware's gonna force their own canon into the game? I don't think they would do that.... would they?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What if I didn't do Morrigan's ritual.. then what? Bioware's gonna force their own canon into the game? I don't think they would do that.... would they?



You know they would


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2010)

Bioware, offer more classes and make the world more bigger to travel!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

I played as an Elf in Origins. It really doesn't bother me that they are doing this more Mass Effect style, considering how successful Mass Effect was. I think if the character has a voice and a predetermine character, it could empower the story.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What if I didn't do Morrigan's ritual.. then what? Bioware's gonna force their own canon into the game? I don't think they would do that.... would they?



Pfft, like you would let Alisturd die....


pfft, i say, PFFFFT


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes MORE CLASSES! Mainly involving magic, I hate warriors and rogues, too boring


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

They said the character is human, but of course humans can be mages and rogues.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You know they would


They could do something retarded like in Awakening.  



RAGING BONER said:


> Pfft, like you would let Alisturd die....
> pfft, i say, PFFFFT


Actually.. in my first original play through Alistair broke up with my Elf cuz _NOT NOBLE BLOOD DON'T CARE CAN'T MARRY YOU BAAAWWWWW_...  So I told Morrigan to fuck off and end up killing myself for Alistair.  


AND THAT'S WHY PC IS MASTER RACE. I finally got the ending I should have in the first place.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 8, 2010)

They better put some effort in the main storyline this time


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Story is the least of my worries.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *AND THAT'S WHY PC IS MASTER RACE.* I finally got the ending I should have in the first place.



TAKE YOUR TRUTHS ELSEWHERE YOU MONSTER!


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 8, 2010)

at least your character will talk
it will be now very similar to mess affect
no race choose....


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

I personally think it will be a much stronger story. You'll forget about the fact that you can't choose a different race. Skin color is the closest you'll probably get to that :v


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm actually glad they're following their ME route. I usually played as Humans anyway so it's no big loss to me. Just hoping the story is amazing like it was in the first one.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

^ It goes to show how opinions vary. Some would argue that the storyline was horrible in the first game. I for one am neutral. I judge a game by the overall package, not just one aspect of it.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

So like Shepard in the Middle Ages? 

I swear it's ME just with swords 

I wonder if they make a strong connection to original DA....if you could import your saves or something


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

^ DA2 will be a brand new game. IDK if anything from Origins will transfer over to DA2. 

I like the story for DA1 a lot too. I hope it maintains that quality in DA2. I know they have the same writer for DA2 sooo... _cheeers! _


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Alice said:


> So like Shepard in the Middle Ages?
> 
> I swear it's ME just with swords
> 
> I wonder if they make a strong connection to original DA...*.if you could import your saves or something*


Very very unlikely, when you consider the fact that it's a totally different character in a totally different story.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ DA2 will be a brand new gae. IDK if anything from Origins will transfer ovber to DA2.
> 
> I like the story for DA1 a lot too. I hope it maintains that quality in DA2 too. I know they have the same writer for DA2 sooo... _cheeers! _


Well if they have any old game characters like Morrigan there for example  Just a thought so 


Story was fascinating. I'm hoping for something as atmospheric.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

They need to have more blood magic spells as well  I had issues with that


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Alice said:


> Well if they have any old game characters like Morrigan there for example  Just a thought so
> 
> 
> Story was fascinating. I'm hoping for something as atmospheric.



IDK.. people are saying you play as Morigan's Child.... So if Bioware Forces that canon upon their players then...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> ^ It goes to show how opinions vary. Some would argue that the storyline was horrible in the first game. I for one am neutral. I judge a game by the overall package, not just one aspect of it.


Yeah i actually enjoyed the story. Overall my only real complaint was the graphics, everything else was stunning IMO


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

I recall there were many bloodmagic spells.


Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Yeah i actually enjoyed the story. Overall my only real complaint was the graphics, everything else was stunning IMO


If you played on a console then you would have a complaint with the graphics.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK.. people are saying you play as Morigan's  Child.... So if Bioware Forces that canon upon their players then...


But  I told Morrigan to gtfo  But knowing Bioware...lol could be as fucking possible.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> If you played on a console then you would have a complaint with the graphics.


That was the case with me, i played it on the 360.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

There was but I want more and more 


 and get rid of Shapeshifter, that was just pointless


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> There was but I want more and more
> 
> 
> and get rid of Shapeshifter, that was just pointless


I fucking loved being a Bloodmage, adding Arcane Warrior to the mix was just godly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Its useless in Boss fights but a lot of fun. Its my favourite class :33


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> and get rid of Shapeshifter, that was just pointless


Yeah pretty much. 

I hope they'd let some of the mages get possessed with demons for the lulz.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Alice said:


> But  I told Morrigan to gtfo  But knowing Bioware...lol could be as fucking possible.


In my first play through I did that too..  butt... they said DA2 is a new game and all that jazz.. so we'll see.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Very very unlikely, when you consider the fact that it's a totally different character in a totally different story.



In Baldur's Gate II you had the option of importing your character from BGI. 

Blood Magic spells were few, even with the poorly designed WK ones in mind, but those at your disposal were helluva overpowered. My rogue is having a darn tough time here on my second run.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Its useless in Boss fights but a lot of fun. Its my favourite class :33


My favorite thing to do was use my Mana for my Arcane Warrior spells then switch to Blood Magic and use that as my primary source of magic. Then using, my Arcane buffed strength, slicing and dicing shit while being nearly impenetrable.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> ^ It goes to show how opinions vary. Some would argue that the storyline was horrible in the first game. I for one am neutral. I judge a game by the overall package, not just one aspect of it.



You are judging one aspect of the game by the overall package.
Face it, the story sucked.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> My favorite thing to do was use my Mana for my Arcane Warrior spells then switch to Blood Magic and use that as my primary source of magic. Then using, my Arcane buffed strength, slicing and dicing shit while being nearly impenetrable.



Now I'm in the mood for a third play through


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Now I'm in the mood for a third play through


Ah, you most definitely should if you like being a Spellcaster. My advice though, use Heavy or Massive armor, otherwise it won't be as effective for tanking. Only heavy hitting opponents could even affect my health. Giving me ample amounts of health for Blood Magic.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You are judging one aspect of the game by the overall package.
> Face it, the story sucked.


The overall package is in no way one aspect of the game, as it is all aspects combined.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You are judging one aspect of the game by the overall package.
> Face it, *the story sucked*.



wtf am I reading.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

I think that if they center the story around ONE primary character, instead of 6 different origins, they can focus their resources on fleshing out the world as well as your companions, FAR more than they ever could in DA;O...I suspect this may be a good thing overall for the story quality.


also, let us not assume that Bioware spent 6 years working on the first one and only 1 working on the sequel. It's more than likely that they've planned out the entire dragon age story from start to finish...the reason it took so long for the first to release is the fact they had to design a new game engine as well as a new spell/talent/damage/armor/etc. game rules + programming and scripting events can be "tricky" to say the least.

however, now that they worked out most of the kinks in DA1 they can smooth out the experience for DA2, which is likely why they say they're gonna focus on a new artistic style. 

IMO, this game has been in the works before even DAO was released. Its all part of a massive project.





The Boss said:


> wtf am I reading.



clearly the opinion of some tasteless bastard


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 8, 2010)

You people really need to read some books if you think that origins has a deep and intruiging storyline.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 8, 2010)

So you can only pick the human race this time? Well as long as the story is good I don't really mind, but I still hope you get some different origins, I mean they're still gonna have different classes like mage, noble..etc right? Gonna update the OP if someone can confirm this?


----------



## Lucius (Jul 8, 2010)

i got a feeling i know who we are going to play. or should i say who's child?

would be kind of cool to start up normal and then awakening the power of an old god while tapping some companion's butts


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i got a feeling i know who we are going to play. or should i say who's child?
> 
> would be kind of cool to start up normal and then awakening the power of an old god while tapping some companion's butts



Oh shi- I totally forgot that alternative ending!

That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think that if they center the story around ONE primary character, instead of 6 different origins, they can focus their resources on fleshing out the world as well as your companions, FAR more than they ever could in DA;O...I suspect this may be a good thing overall for the story quality.
> 
> 
> also, *let us not assume that Bioware spent 6 years working on the first one and only 1 working on the sequel. *It's more than likely that they've planned out the entire dragon age story from start to finish...the reason it took so long for the first to release is the fact they had to design a new game engine as well as a new spell/talent/damage/armor/etc. game rules + programming and scripting events can be "tricky" to say the least.
> ...



Incorrect sir  They spent 6 years making Dragon Age: Origins, and it likely sold decently. Then they released Mass Effect 2 a few months later which sold millions, and Casey Hudson called a meeting that went something like this:

CH: 'Ok bros, I just travelled here in a Limo that was built entirely out of gold. Anyway, we're gonna release Dragon Age 2... but what we're gonna do is re-skin Mass Effect 2, do some extra voice-overs, change the guns into swords and then I'll call a meeting in another year's time, this time from my private jet. That will be made completely out of gold. We'll also troll our fanbase because we can '

100% confirmed my brotato


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

^ thank you for shattering the naive and youthful dreams of a 16 year old girl


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope the mage hats no longer look like construction cones.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just bringing you the truth my brother


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2010)

People money makes the process of creating things quicker. Bioware is under one of the biggest gaming companies. We don't need to have 2 games every 5 years now...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Incorrect sir  They spent 6 years making Dragon Age: Origins, and it likely sold decently. Then they released Mass Effect 2 a few months later which sold millions, and Casey Hudson called a meeting that went something like this:
> 
> CH: 'Ok bros, I just travelled here in a Limo that was built entirely out of gold. Anyway, we're gonna release Dragon Age 2... but what we're gonna do is re-skin Mass Effect 2, do some extra voice-overs, change the guns into swords and then I'll call a meeting in another year's time, this time from my private jet. That will be made completely out of gold. We'll also troll our fanbase because we can '
> 
> 100% confirmed my brotato


OH MY GOD. HOW DARE YOU POINT OUT THE TRUTH. ALL OF MY HATE.  




Nodonn said:


> You people really need to read some books if you think that origins has a deep and intruiging storyline.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

This looks pretty good.

Can't wait.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 8, 2010)

a bit more "ME 2" wouldn't be that bad

if its not possible for bioware to make at least a mediocre AI it is bullshit to make your companions so important for battles.

on harder difficulties dragon age gets 99% turn-based because even your healer is too stupid to use his heal as soon as its ready.


anyway lets hope bioware will make their first good AI for DA2


----------



## Hexa (Jul 8, 2010)

I liked the more open "define your own character" (in one of six ways) of DA.  Having your character have one specific background has its advantages, though, so changing it like this won't make it a _worse_ game.  But I think it'll be a little more _standard_, you know.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

^ Indeed.. it's not a bad thing.. but shit I don't want Mass Effect with swords... or do I.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 9, 2010)

well the they say you start off as a penniless refuge and the story spans the course of 10 YEARS...if that's not enough time to make it your own character then fuck, you may as well go out and live...IRL


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 9, 2010)

We'll have to see how much more dynamic they'll gonna make the story this time. I mean in the end the decisions you made in DAO didn't really affect the story that much. If they make more heavy story affecting choices then I wouldn't mind if there was only one origin.


Edit: Updated OP with some more information.


----------



## Seany (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope to god we can have a doggy again


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 9, 2010)

It better be the God child we play as, and I hope this isnt a KOTOR1 to KOTOR2 kind of deal.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 9, 2010)

*Source:* 

So to answer your questions, no, Morrigan is not Hawke's mother. I think it's very good that they aren't linking him to Morrigan.


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2010)

I ain't buying this if it doesn't have atleast a Morrigan cameo


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 9, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I ain't buying this if it doesn't have atleast a Morrigan cameo


You won't be buying it then.


> *Source:*
> 
> So to answer your questions, no, Morrigan is not Hawke's mother. I think it's very good that they aren't linking him to Morrigan.


I'll just go ahead and quote that again


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 9, 2010)

(arch demon)Blights seem to happen every 50 years or so, so don't worry a new blight will be coming soon!

Would miss out playing as a elf/dwarf, i really liked the openning stories, i guess as a nameless refugee, you could be any race/class combo.

Will be disappointed if theres no continuation of Morrigan's tale etc.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I ain't buying this if it doesn't have atleast a Morrigan cameo



maybe the hero can do her daughter/son


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Will be disappointed if theres no continuation of Morrigan's tale etc.



I don't think there will be since having Morrigan's child was a choice. ALSO.. Bioware is lazy.  Then agian.. you never know.


----------



## Alice (Jul 9, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> (arch demon)Blights seem to happen every 50 years or so, so don't worry a new blight will be coming soon!
> 
> Would miss out playing as a elf/dwarf, i really liked the openning stories, i guess as a nameless refugee, you could be any race/class combo.
> 
> Will be disappointed if theres no continuation of Morrigan's tale etc.


Indeed, races appeal kinda adds to re-playing 

Maybe not in the main game's story, but who knows, there are expansions.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> You won't be buying it then.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and quote that again



He said a cameo. 

you not being her kid doesn't mean she wont appear in it.


----------



## Jade (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm, So Hawke will be fully voiced in the sequel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 9, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> (arch demon)Blights seem to happen every 50 years or so, so don't worry a new blight will be coming soon!


Blights take centuries to form; the Blight prior to the current one took place 400 years before the start of the game, the one before that was 200 years etc.

There won't be a blight in this game unless someone happens to stumble upon one of the last 2 old gods buried under ground.


Besides, what DA2 needs is a badass mastermind villain like Irenicus, not some impersonal force of nature like a blight.



> Will be disappointed if theres no continuation of Morrigan's tale etc.



a plot line like that will _not_ be ignored, trust me... though it may not find its way back into the story until DA3 or an expansion to DA2


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Hmmm, So Hawke will be fully voiced in the sequel.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2010)

What the fuck


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 9, 2010)

...oh maker...


> However, just because that one aspect of Hawke's backstory is set doesn't mean BioWare is eliminating character creation. *You can still choose your class and customize your appearance.* When we visited BioWare's studio, we only saw (and heard) the male Hawke in action, but the team promises that players can select either gender for the character.



thank god 



> *Dragon Age II is not about killing an ancient evil or about quelling another blight*; Hawke is the driving force behind the narrative. Over the course of the game's 10-year timeline, players' actions and choices will determine Hawke's history, relationships, and regrets...all in service to answering the larger question: Who is the Champion of Kirkwall?



so what the fuck am i supposed to do then?


----------



## Alice (Jul 9, 2010)

down the lame 

Same monsters & same old graphics. Classical RPGs must have been cursed.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys lol'n makes me want to lol too.. 

But hey nice graphics.   It comforts me to know what Alistair is alive during Hawkes time. :33 

Also.. IDK what to think about DA2 yet. I'll stay open mind until I see a trailer/gameplay. For now.. I'll stop my bitching. 

*ALSO*


> Dragon Age II is not about killing an ancient evil



Im ok with this.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't want to get my hopes up for this. I still think when we see the actual gameplay/trailer it might be really good.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

Alice said:


> down the lame
> 
> Same monsters & same old graphics. Classical RPGs must have been cursed.



that game is most likely in the alpha 

just wait and trust bioware


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2010)

I trust Bioware but not the company that owns them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe that monster was just for show and they have completely new stuff


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> just wait and trust bioware


     .


----------



## Alice (Jul 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But hey nice graphics.   It comforts me to know what Alistair is alive during Hawkes time. :33


I don't complain about graphics, just it's kinda by default that it should at least a bit improved 



Tandaradei said:


> that game is most likely in the alpha
> 
> just wait and trust bioware


Will wait for the trailer naturally.



Alienups said:


> I trust Bioware but not the company that owns them.


Yeah same, and EA is known for screwing stuff


----------



## Weebl (Jul 10, 2010)

Some info from Gameinformer article. Beware of some minor (?) spoilers.


Highlights:

- Can import data from the original game

- Mass Effect 2 conversation wheel, now a symbol is shown to show what sort of reply it is (ex: aggressive or sarcastic)

-?Dragon Age II has a framed narrative structure, which means that the exploits of Hawke occured in the past, but are being retold in the present.? ?Narrators with unique insights into the events in question tell the tale of his past adventures.?

- PC version?s combat system the same for the most part


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

Alice said:


> down the lame
> 
> Same monsters & same old graphics. Classical RPGs must have been cursed.


Spoiler:
Yo this WRPG is gonna have ogres and orc like creatures and dragons and rats and skeletons and elves and dwarfs. Sorry.

There will be a fair amount of new variations on what we are familiar with and surely some new stuff too.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Weebl said:


> Some info from Gameinformer article. Beware of some minor (?) spoilers.
> 
> 
> Highlights:
> ...


fuck yeah, that mean's our choices in the first do affect the world in the second 

SUCK IT BOSS!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2010)

> - Mass Effect 2 conversation wheel, now a symbol is shown to show what sort of reply it is (ex: aggressive or sarcastic)


Exxxecllent.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol


Graphics don't look like they've changed much...which is distressing. The one beef i had with the last one was the graphics engine. I mean this is fucking Bioware, they can do ME and ME2 in such amazing detail. Why the fuck can't they do it for DA?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Graphics don't look like they've changed much...which is distressing. The one beef i had with the last one was the graphics engine. I mean this is fucking Bioware, they can do ME and ME2 in such amazing detail. Why the fuck can't they do it for DA?


 there is a lot more going on behind the scenes of DA games than in ME games; processing power, scripts, triggers etc...also, the length of DA versus the length of ME is significant to say the least.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2010)

I really don't care if they improve the graphics or not. Gameplay and story ftw!!


----------



## Alien (Jul 10, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I really don't care if they improve the graphics or not. Gameplay and story ftw!!



Indeed 

Graphics don't matter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I really don't care if they improve the graphics or not. Gameplay and story ftw!!



And more mage specializations and more robes. All of them looked the same 


> - Can import data from the original game



I wonder If I can play a bit and make some changes before I go on holiday this is truly good news


----------



## Alien (Jul 10, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And more mage specializations and more robes. All of them looked the same



And most of them were ugly as fuck. I remember buying a 126 gold robe for Morrigan and not using it because it looked like crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK.. people are saying you play as Morigan's Child.... So if Bioware Forces that canon upon their players then...


They should.  Most gamers are men and we chose to allow Morrigan to have her way with us.  

We also laughed hysterically during the horrendous sex scene.  Morrigan having sex with Loghain is so much fun!  lol.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> there is a lot more going on behind the scenes of DA games than in ME games; processing power, scripts, triggers etc...also, the length of DA versus the length of ME is significant to say the least.




Sorry but i prefer games to not look like they did when the 360 first came out. It's years later, Bioware can do just as much as they plan to with DA2 and make it look just as smexy as ME, not doing so is just sheer laziness.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 10, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And more mage specializations and more robes. All of them looked the same



Don't forget the hats that looked like construction cones .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 11, 2010)

Mages always get a rough deal, they should be as good as Warriors with their amazing armours and stuff. Sure mages are powerful but they need to look good too


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Blights take centuries to form; the Blight prior to the current one took place 400 years before the start of the game, the one before that was 200 years etc.



Ah appologies, i had the Orlesian occupation confused with a blight 

It happening at the same time as Dragon Age will be difficult plot wise as the warden commander kinda wrapped up everything but Morigan nicely. Then again it might not happen in Ferelden. Would be nice to see more of the Qunari nations, i'm not sure i could stomach the Orlesian accents for a whole game.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 11, 2010)

The game takes place in Free Marches, collection of independent city-states located north of Ferelden.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Duncan's homeland iirc


----------



## Alien (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ Duncan's homeland iirc



From the DA wiki:



> Duncan's nationality is somewhat ambiguous in origin. His Codex entry identifies his father as a native of Tevinter, and his mother from the Anderfels, while Dragon Age: The Calling instead describes him as Rivaini in appearance, his father from Ferelden and his mother from Rivain. Duncan was born in Highever and spent his childhood in The Free Marches and Orlais, where eventually he became a thief surviving on the streets of Val Royeaux after the death of his parents.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2010)

Duncan is a piece of shit. He killed that semi-overweight guy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't rag on Duncan


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2010)

Ducan is a G. You best repect him. 



Graham Aker said:


> I really don't care if they improve the graphics or not. Gameplay and story ftw!!



THIS x10000!!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 12, 2010)

> - Mass Effect 2 conversation wheel, now a symbol is shown to show what sort of reply it is (ex: aggressive or sarcastic)



Not sure if I like this...even though I experienced many frustrating moments in DA where I chose a reply and unknowingly offended someone, I still liked it, in an odd way, mainly because it felt real. In real life we don't have any symbols to tell us how our reply will be received -- we just have to go on our best judgement and roll the dice, and that's what DA simulated well. With this new system it feels like it makes the conversations less interesting/realistic -- it removes the sense of trying to anticipate how each response would impact the other character. I've never played ME before, so maybe the system works better than I'm picturing it, but it sounds like a step backwards.


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2010)

Weebl said:


> - *Can import data from the original game
> *
> - Mass Effect 2 conversation wheel, now a symbol is shown to show what sort of reply it is (ex: aggressive or sarcastic)


Thought as much. So there is some plot connection after all...which I find relieving.

And convo wheel is a definitely plus. Although it does feel less real, but I have to say I'd totally love if they included Paragon/Renegade actions as well. So you could slap someone Morrigan style


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 12, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Not sure if I like this...even though I experienced many frustrating moments in DA where I chose a reply and unknowingly offended someone.



Thats something i liked about dragon age, sometimes it put you in really hard positions and you honestly didn't know which was the right choice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example, Loghain, sparing him only to be told by your best mate "No, Kill him or i Will"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Not sure if I like this...even though I experienced many frustrating moments in DA where I chose a reply and unknowingly offended someone, I still liked it, in an odd way, mainly because it felt real. In real life we don't have any symbols to tell us how our reply will be received -- we just have to go on our best judgement and roll the dice, and that's what DA simulated well. With this new system it feels like it makes the conversations less interesting/realistic -- it removes the sense of trying to anticipate how each response would impact the other character. I've never played ME before, so maybe the system works better than I'm picturing it, but it sounds like a step backwards.



i'm actually kinda glad they're doing this; ive never played ME either but i know that i like my character to respond with certain emotions in conversation as i would irl.

sometimes a character would say something and i wanna reply in a sarcastic manner or give a threatening response...in DA i just went with what sounded right but i had no impact on how my warden delivered it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 13, 2010)

Early screenshots. I suggest you don't jump to conclusions just yet.
Pre-Alpha is pre-alpha.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2010)

*sigh*

Holds back complaints.

But having said that Its annoying Warriors and Rogues get better outfits


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 13, 2010)

Just look at some pretty pictures for now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2010)

This looks very mage-ish

Looks fab, I didn't use much Primal Spells but If it looks like this I will have to. I prefer Entropy Spells mostly.


----------



## Alien (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to see it in motion before i start bitching. The trailer is coming out in a month right ?

Edit: 8/17/10


----------



## Weebl (Jul 13, 2010)

Wait, is this the engine from Origins? If yes, than why does it look so....raw, like a completely new engine being made from scratch. 


Darkspawn models are especially laughable.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 13, 2010)

Which is too long to wait 


Weebl said:


> Wait, is this the engine from Origins? If yes, than why does it look so....raw, like a completely new engine being made from scratch.
> 
> 
> Darkspawn models are especially laughable.


I'm guessing it's an alpha build. It won't look brilliant off the bat.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes so I've heard, I expect Mage nerfing


----------



## Weebl (Jul 13, 2010)

I just expected to see something more advanced, because as you know the game supposedly comes out in march 2011. There isn't much time.

Ehh, maybe thoose are some old screens, and by now the gave this baby a litlle more polish.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 13, 2010)

Weebl said:


> I just expected to see something more advanced, because as you know the game supposedly comes out in march 2011. *There isn't much time.*
> 
> Ehh, maybe thoose are some old screens, and by now the gave this baby a litlle more polish.


8 months is a lot of time.


----------



## Alien (Jul 13, 2010)

Most screenshots are made from a pretty old build. Halo reach's screenshots for example come from a several months old build.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 13, 2010)

btw, the amount of bitching and whining about "Dragon age 2" on the official forum is just epic. Every 10 minutes, 5 extremely dramatic threads pop out, where some guy states that he lost fate into humanity, and is about to kill himself because of implementation of Mass Effect's dialogue wheel into DA 2.

I understand someone can be sceptical about some of the planned changes, but this histerical drama is hilarious.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been reading those and they are funny, my favourite is "DOES THIS MEAN OUR CHARACTER IS A COWARD"


----------



## Weebl (Jul 13, 2010)

My favourite is something like this:
"Whhhat? I don;t play as my warden in DA 2? What kind of sequel is this, itsn't sequl if i don;t play as my warden. If i can;t import my warden than whats the point of completing his story in Origins. No import of warden means that Dragon age origins is ponitless, everything is pointless, my life is pointless"


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder why Bioware even has a forum.. is an amazing place. lol That place brought me lots of lulz and delicious drama.


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Sometimes I wonder why Bioware even has a forum.. is an amazing place. lol That place brought me lots of lulz and delicious drama.



that's why they have a forum


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

I once stumble into a "I hate Alistair" thread and the writer of Dragon Age, David Gaider was there defending Alistair. I've never read so much drama and lol in my life before.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I once stumble into a "I hate Alistair" thread and the writer of Dragon Age, David Gaider was there defending Alistair. I've never read so much drama and lol in my life before.



S a u c       e


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

Vino said:


> S a u c       e



Lucky you I actually subcribe to the thread a while back. 



You'll see it on the front page... and it continues as well so lurk in the thread. _ENJOY_.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2010)

You requested an invalid category or you do not have permission to view this forum.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

It must be in a spoiler forum. You need to register your game to be able to view it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well        shit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Which is too long to wait
> 
> I'm guessing it's an alpha build. It won't look brilliant off the bat.



But even so. the graphics engine is already done. Why does it look like a wii game

oh god DA2 coming to the wii


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 13, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yes so I've heard, I expect Mage nerfing



you clearly don't know Bioware...

in every game they've ever made the magic using classes have always been grotesquely overpowered. DA2 will be no different


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> you clearly don't know Bioware...
> 
> in every game they've ever made the magic using classes have always been grotesquely overpowered. DA2 will be no different



Adepts were supposed to be on the same tier as Mages in Mass Effect. Look how that turned on in ME2.  .. oh wait.. you don't play Mass Effect.

I expect Mages to be tone down in DA2 since people were bitching about how over powered being a Mage is in DA1.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 13, 2010)

This is great news! I look forword to Dragon Age 2! Now I wanna play it again! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2010)

Being a mage blows unless you're an arcane warrior + Blood mage


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Adepts were supposed to be on the same tier as Mages in Mass Effect. Look how that turned on in ME2.  .. oh wait.. you don't play Mass Effect.
> 
> I expect Mages to be tone down in DA2 since people were bitching about how over powered being a Mage is in DA1.



man thats some ol' bullshit.

high level Mages in BG2 could stop time, again and again and again...while attacking and casting WITHOUT intervals between casting


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I expect Mages to be tone down in DA2 since people were bitching about how over powered being a Mage is in DA1.



Cone of cold


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Adepts were supposed to be on the same tier as Mages in Mass Effect. Look how that turned on in ME2.  .. oh wait.. you don't play Mass Effect.
> 
> I expect Mages to be tone down in DA2 since people were bitching about how over powered being a Mage is in DA1.


ME2 took a different approach overall...whichever class you played in original ME, it was pretty overpowered at higher levels unless it's Insanity.

I expect they won't include bards, or generally improve other classes. Warriors were making me sad


----------



## Alien (Jul 13, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> Cone of cold



That spell saved my ass about 400 times.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 13, 2010)

Mages in DA1 we're stronger than any other class even without any specialization, AW and BM just made the mage even more hax.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> man thats some ol' bullshit.
> 
> high level Mages in BG2 could stop time, again and again and again...while attacking and casting WITHOUT intervals between casting



nwn was the same, time stop and you could casts all the spells you wanted and nuke the shit out of everything

in BG2 you could fucking solo game it as a summoner 

i was expecting to be able to solo play through DA1, maybe i should do that some time


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 14, 2010)

David Gaider @bioware said:
			
		

> Tell you what.
> 
> Next time we put in a male lead, we will make sure to make him the manliest and most stoic creature you could possibly imagine. Just for you. He will be so manly he will suck the body hair right off of John Wayne and make Chuck Norris weep with envy. He will never show a single emotion, not even at his grandmother's funeral, and will never utter a single complaint about your actions... he will simply reach out of the game, slap you across the face and then take over the party.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see this game :rolleyes


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

lulz looks like DG had more Alistair bashing than he could handle


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

^ David Gaider also went into a dramatic argument over Alistair not being able to produce an heir with the female warden as well.


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ David Gaider also went into a dramatic argument over Alistair not being able to produce an heir with the female warden as well.





Link please


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dragon Age II: Timeline of Thedas
*


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Link please



 The shit storm stars on page 2 after David's post. It's funny because some folks are telling David Gaider he is wrong and Alistair is right.  OH THE LULZ and DRAMA. _Delicious. _


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2010)

DA2 fuck yea I can't wait for this.

Hopefully there won't be any shitty boss like Flemeth.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

thats why BioWare makes good RPG's...they have a true nerd directing their stories


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> DA2 fuck yea I can't wait for this.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any shitty boss like Flemeth.



I liked the Flemeth fight.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> thats why BioWare makes good RPG's...they have a true nerd directing their stories



I lol'd at blaming Bioware for being sexist because Alistair cant make babies with the female warden. 


.. as for the 2nd one.. damn. No wonder they picked David to write dragon age.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I lol'd at blaming Bioware for being sexist because Alistair cant make babies with the female warden.
> 
> 
> .. as for the 2nd one.. damn. No wonder they picked David to write dragon age.


He's been at it since Baldur's Gate...BWare would be fools not to abuse his talents 



Kitsukaru said:


> *Dragon Age II: Timeline of Thedas
> *


5 pages; that is a very nice a thorough timeline :WOW

I like how the first 2 blights lasted almost a century each, the 3rd was the bloodiest, and the 4th was legendary...then came the 5th, and it was over before it even began. I guess the less Warden's the better 

also, it seems like there's gonna be a lot of Templar killing in DA2...if you choose to go that route, which i will.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

Why kill the Templars? They are soooo cute.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Hawke needs to smite someone, and if the Templar's are the corrupt power in Kirkwall, then that's whose gonna get smote


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

a mage to clean up templars would be so totally awesome, like ice cone and then totally pwn the templars 

or blood possession


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

.... but them Templar boys..  DEM TEMPLARS BOYS.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The shit storm stars on page 2 after David's post. It's funny because some folks are telling David Gaider he is wrong and Alistair is right.  OH THE LULZ and DRAMA. _Delicious. _



Can I have your account? I want to read this


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .... but them Templar boys..  DEM TEMPLARS BOYS.


i eat them as a champion for breakfast


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Vino said:


> Can I have your account? I want to read this



Boss needs to copy pasta, post haste


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

Vino said:


> Can I have your account? I want to read this


I'll copy pasta later tonight when I have some free time. 



Muk said:


> i eat them as a champion for breakfast


Eat... templars?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I plan on being a mage, just to see what hardships I'll have go through with the Templars. It should make the game more exciting. I'm planning more than one playthrough.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 14, 2010)

Vino do you just want the DG posts?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

^ screenshot the thread like all the cool kids are doing


----------



## The Boss (Jul 15, 2010)

> "The future isn't necessarily on console," BioWare co-founder Dr. Greg Zeschuk tells Eurogamer. "That's the past. It's going to be a strong thing going forward, but the future is in all of these new businesses that are starting up."
> 
> "We want to expand because, you look at what kids are playing on. Kids are playing on iPhones and iPads. The 3DS looks pretty amazing. All these platform options, we want to be touching on all those".



It makes me sad that I am no long a part of the crowd they are making games for. 



Also lol'd at using a pic of sonic chronicles for Bioware.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

"We want to be touching on all those." 

Epic quote write thar.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

Dragon Age 2/ME3 on the 3DS?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

No.. iPhone.._ exclusive_.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ screenshot the thread like all the cool kids are doing



Yeah           .


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 16, 2010)

_We want to expand because, you look at what kids are playing on. Kids are playing on iPhones and iPads, we want to be touching on all those."_

Fix'd


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2010)

that sounds so like EA managers and not bioware


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No.. iPhone.._ exclusive_.


ewww gross.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't wait for DA2...loved the first one but the graphics wasn't the best, but Bioware said they'll make DA2 an eyecandy. These guys know how to please us =)

DAO is probably the first game I finished twice.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 16, 2010)

*Exclusive Dragon Age II Desktop Wallpapers*



4 Wallpapers (Concept)


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

Dat logo.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I used photoshop to crop the logos out. If you want them I can zip them for you. Below.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2010)

who's that chick with the staff?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 16, 2010)

^ According to the title of the wallpaper, it is Flemeth.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

Bioware is gonna be at SDCC with Dragon Age 2 stuff... everything is going according to plan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2010)

haven't been to sdcc in years...you better bring back some pics Boss


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope there is a blight in this game with not just one but the last 2 old gods buried under ground leading causing a blight.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

*Interactive Map of the World of Dragon Age*


*(Seems to work best with FireFox)*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I hope there is a blight in this game with not just one but the last 2 old gods buried under ground leading causing a blight.



the game starts while the previous games events are still unfolding and the developers also said that there would be "no ancient evil" you would have to face...So yeeeaaahhh


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 20, 2010)

^"No ancient evil"? Bullshit i know they plan to bring Flemeth to this game it's on wikia and also we have 50% confirmation that a old god is alive if you did the Dark Ritual of Morrigan unless you prefer death and this explains the drakspaw that Hawek is fighting and the girl from that pic that Bioware gave us.



Great link this one but i think this "girl" is Flemeth because the old god could have die with the warden.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2010)

Didn't they already state that its not Morrigan's daughter?


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> the game starts while the previous games events are still unfolding and the developers also said that there would be "no ancient evil" you would have to face...So yeeeaaahhh


at best the main char was a small child during lotherings' raid

so if it does unfold during our game, it surely only the intro

he probably is all grown up by the time you fully take over the control

that makes it perfect for the woman to be your daughter with morrigan


----------



## Weebl (Jul 22, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> ^"No ancient evil"? Bullshit i know they plan to bring Flemeth to this game it's on wikia and also we have 50% confirmation that a old god is alive if you did the Dark Ritual of Morrigan unless you prefer death and this explains the drakspaw that Hawek is fighting and the girl from that pic that Bioware gave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Great link this one but i think this "girl" is Flemeth because the old god could have die with the warden.



This is indeed Flemeth.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 22, 2010)

Wait what? DA2 will take place in the same time period as DAO?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 22, 2010)

The Flemeth storyline will dominate it then, thats pretty cool, tho a Flemeth/Archdemon Hybrid who is able to control the Darkspawn sounds like a ancient evil to me...


----------



## Weebl (Jul 22, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> The Flemeth storyline will dominate it then, thats pretty cool, *tho a Flemeth/Archdemon Hybrid who is able to control the Darkspawn* sounds like a ancient evil to me...



Where did you get that info?


And yes, DA 2 starts around the time of Darkspawn invasion of Lothering in Origins.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 22, 2010)

Weebl said:


> Where did you get that info?
> 
> 
> And yes, DA 2 starts around the time of Darkspawn invasion of Lothering in Origins.



Now that I think about it, if it were set on another time period it wouldn't be Dragon Age anymore.

That also got me into thinking if Bioware will ever make a "new" IP set in a different age. Like Gourmet Age 

(Yeah I've been reading too much Toriko lately)


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 22, 2010)

Vino said:


> Didn't they already state that its not Morrigan's daughter?



No they state that Hawke isn't Morrigan's baby but i never heard anyting about the girl but i bet it's Flemeth!

Next romance Flemeth and Hawke (female) for the win!


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

wtf is this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i don't want only 3 choices  

i want to know what i am saying, i want to guess what sort respond will give me bonus 


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

i want to know how they're gonna implement the new combat system for PC


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

they won't and if they do

it probably be similar to that kung fu game bioware made.

don't see how else they'll try to implement it via pc


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> wtf is this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



If you play ME2 you can see we got 5 choices and sometimes 6 or a investigation.

If ME2 is win why DA2 can't be win too? BTW i wish we could make a visit to the Black City in this game maybe even have a Insane Blood Mage that remain there as final boss.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

Cause in ME2 the choices are obvious. I don't want Obvious choices. It's like 

a) I am good
b) I am neutral and fail my convo check
c) I am badass and kick your arse

i wanna guess at what choices i am making and want to know exactly what my char is saying 

i don't want hints at what my character may say


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

i don't take a "Badass" response as coming from an evil character, i take it as a tone of voice...

evil characters can sound goody goody and good characters can be mean.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> If you play ME2 you can see we got 5 choices and sometimes 6 or a investigation.
> 
> If ME2 is win why DA2 can't be win too? BTW i wish we could make a visit to the Black City in this game maybe even have a Insane Blood Mage that remain there as final boss.



You can go to Orlais, Tervinter Imperium, etc so I don't see why not.

I'm just wondering how the fuck is Flemeth all good looking like that, yet when you go to kill the shit out of her she's an old woman(DA2 is a spin off, so its not a continuation).


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

^ either you killed her and she had to take a new body; or you let her go and she had to take a new body anyway cuz she was so damn old


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 24, 2010)

Vino said:


> You can go to Orlais, Tervinter Imperium, etc so I don't see why not.
> 
> I'm just wondering how the fuck is Flemeth all good looking like that, yet when you go to kill the shit out of her she's an old woman(DA2 is a spin off, so its not a continuation).



On Awakening there was a Blood Mage that even got her body back from the Fade with a blood ritual and she only have a weak demon with her... so if this fodder mage can pull this off how Flemeth can't?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> On Awakening there was a Blood Mage that even got her body back from the Fade with a blood ritual and she only have a weak demon with her... so if this fodder mage can pull this off how Flemeth can't?



Well Morrigan did say Flemeth is "dead" for now, so I guess its possible.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys! I got to play the Dragon Age 2 demo at SDCC yesterday... let me tell you. I'm hoping it was a _REALLY_ rough Demo. 

The combat_ is_ faster and I guess "_cooler_." It didn't seem like Mass Effect with swords.... (thank god) but a buddy of mine said it was a lot like Dynasty Warrior. I haven't played much Dynasty warrior but yeah... not a big fan of the fighting style in that game. I guess it was ok... but the way they explained it.. they said they story wont be as long as DA1... sooooo... IDK how to feel about that. Im hopping there will be a lot of improvements before they release it Early 2011.

Also I spoke with one of the guys who works there and he said depending on how you play party members from DA1 will show up. Flemeth was in the trailer they showed.. soo... _weeeeeeeeeeeeeelll seeeeeeeeeee_...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2010)

All dragon age combat was watching fighting after clicking a button, controlling your character and killing people is better. Didn't expect the story to be as long though since DA has so much shit to do it isn't even funny.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2010)

I meant the "_fighting style_ "is more like Dynasty Warrior. All that fancy sliding to slash, twirling... ect that kind of stuff. I did enjoyed it... but it wasn't anything amazing. Also by the way the guy was introducing the game... I can already tell this game will be less RPG than DA1. So that sucks a lot if you are a fan of Bioware's RPG.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

As long as it's a good game, I couldn't care less if it's "RPG like" or not.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the guys from Bioware will only put ONE piece of armor for our main character just like ME2 and if you want to put someting better you have to pay 10$ bucks or more.

I just hope i wrong...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2010)

next time you have news like _this_, Boss...don't come bother coming back


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2010)

Eh, Dynasty Warrior-esque combat? I like the series but I'm not sure that I'd like it for DA.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2010)

As long as it's a good game, I won't mind. The combat in the first one needed some more action though, it was just like clicking a button and watching it while using an occasional spell.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2010)

watch it be a 10 hour game...

i will fucking RAGE


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2010)

lol its just like Mass Effect 

The first game had more RPG, the second game more battle thing.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2010)

fuck you bioware 

i want my rpg not some action button mashing


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

BIOWARE Y U CRUSH MAH DREAMZ LIK DAT?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> watch it be a 10 hour game...



10 hours for a game that spans ten years sounds about right.  They can make it an hour for each year. 

I am going to guess that it will be a 30 hour game.



			
				Yoburi said:
			
		

> I think the guys from Bioware will only put ONE piece of armor for our main character just like ME2 and if you want to put someting better you have to pay 10$ bucks or more.



That means our allies will be stuck with the same clothing.  Oh wait we will be able to change their clothes color pattern to one other design...


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Bioware make a 10 hour game? That's not possible. It has to be at least 50 hours before you get halfway in any Bioware game.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2010)

^ Mass Effect will like to have a word with you. 

Sorry for the news guys. Think of it like.. a new game... I guess.  We got to try the 360 version.. so maybe it will be less "Dynasty Warrior" like on PC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

....i cant play as a dwarf


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ....i cant play as a dwarf


mods will come for pc 

even dwarfs will be back for MC 

god damn it i want to know what it will be like on pc 

i dun wan dynasty warrior shit for DA


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Mass Effect will like to have a word with you.
> 
> Sorry for the news guys. Think of it like.. a new game... I guess.  We got to try the 360 version.. so maybe it will be less "Dynasty Warrior" like on PC.



Was the combat real-time, or still one click?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Was the combat real-time, or still one click?



Still one click, it's just the fighting style or should I say "fighting moves" that resembles Dynasty Warrior. 

Also... Default Hawkes looks very kawaii.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't really get the logic in here. We know that Mass Effect did much better than Dragon Age. And frankly, it was a much better game overall. Bioware is simply taking the recipe from that success and applying it to Dragon Age. Logically speaking, it should be more interesting.

It is quite unlikely that Dragon Age 2 will be worse than it's predecessor. You see that often with movies, but not video games.

As for the early screenshots and concept art, that kinda speaks for itself. Everything has to start from scratch. Sometimes scratch just doesn't look very good.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 26, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I don't really get the logic in here. We know that Mass Effect did much better than Dragon Age. And frankly, it was a much better game overall. Bioware is simply taking the recipe from that success and applying it to Dragon Age. Logically speaking, it should be more interesting.
> 
> It is quite unlikely that Dragon Age 2 will be worse than it's predecessor. You see that often with movies, but not video games.
> 
> As for the early screenshots and concept art, that kinda speaks for itself. Everything has to start from scratch. Sometimes scratch just doesn't look very good.



Not saying that making DA2 more Like ME is necessarily a bad thing, but in general making different IP's more like some other more successfull IP is retarded. Every IP should be different and have their own strong points, if something doesn't work, improve it in a way true to the series, don't adopt something from another game.

Just look at Diablo 3 for example. Gameplay and story aside, the game looks so much like WoW it feels like a different game from D1 and D2.


----------



## ragnara (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope I'm not getting my hopes up too high for this one. The first game may have had it's flaws but overall it was such a great game that I fear for any changes that make it feel different from the original.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys might want to take a look at this. Keeping in mind that this is very early on development that obviously doesn't reflect the finished product, of course.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

I love this badass pic. I'm guessing that's some kind of Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2010)

Warriors shouldn't have anything cool like that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2010)

is that a halberd in his hand?

looks like bioware finally is implementing spear type weapons


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 28, 2010)

^ It's called a staff. Wizards use them, you know?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2010)

It looks more like a spear...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> You guys might want to take a look at this. Keeping in mind that this is very early on development that obviously doesn't reflect the finished product, of course.



Hope the sound design is better in this one. When I would play Origins with just my tv speakers it would be a mess of sounds.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It looks more like a spear...


Spears do not shoot magical fire 
Obviously it's a staff. I can't see how this looks anything like a spear.


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2010)

Or it could be both.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 28, 2010)

^They do if you got a mage puting some fire there this must be the new fire skill line from Primal.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2010)

... still looks like a spear. 

I forgot to mention the demo allowed you to play as a mage too.. it was pretty cool. There's a high level spell that allows you to cast a rain of fire balls...


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2010)

What about a defensive fire wall spell? or any element + wall spell?

And do mages finally have cooler weapons and clothes? Mages looked kinda like retarded hippy shamans in the first game.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2010)

The outfit the female mage was wearing looked like the ones in DA1 (Wynne's outfit) but a bit more high def and it has fur... that's about it. Hopefully it was still a WIP... if not.. there's always mods for master race.  Flemmeth looked sexy and badass though.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 28, 2010)

Qunari's have horns? I did not know.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Qunari's have horns? I did not know.



Oh goodie, muscles!



 I feel bad, I was so excited to play Dragon Age 2 but having been playing The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion for the PS3 for the last few days, DAO doesn't seem all that great 

I was put off by the 3rd person viewing, I'm not into 3rd person shooters but this game is what I wanted DAO to be like. The mage aspect in the game is incredible. You can create your own spells, there are spells you can charm people into giving you information, breath underwater, walk on the water's surface turn invisible, spells to open locks, detect life, see in the dark, etc...

There's are A LOT. In the first DA you were at  a place for Mages to learn about Magic most of your life and you only knew like 2 spells ? Didn't make any sense and there was a scene a bunch of bandits where afraid of you because they thought you could turn them into frogs...that got my hopes up...I'll still buy DA2 though.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 29, 2010)

^ But Oblivion sucks


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2010)

Having played it for around 2 days I like it a lot more than Dragon Age, I can control the weather


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2010)

Dragon Age's story >>> Oblivion's story 

That aside... I did enjoy Oblivion. Spent 40 hrs on it. Wanted to do more but it wasn't my game so I had to give it back.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll agree with that. I don't really care about the plot in Oblivion, there's a lot to do in Oblivion though, it gives you more options. I like that about it, I still enjoy Dragon Age, Oblivion is what I want Dragon Age to be like with regards to customisation  the amount of robes for my mage in Oblivion is just


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you tried Fallout? You'll love it. I spent 80 hrs on Fallout3...  sooo much to do.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't be a mage in Fall Out, I can't play RPGs without ma spells  (final fantasy doesn't count )


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Dragon Age's story >>> Oblivion's story



Who play's Oblivion for the story? 

To simply put it Oblivion is G-G-G-Godlike on the PC.  The amount of mods out for Oblivion is ridiculous, which is a good thing mind you.  Of course Fall Out 3 is not far behind.  

Dragon Age needs more mods that add quests. 

On a side note, Bioware better release a tool set for Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 17, 2010)

Somebody post the new trailer when it's up.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

Watch the stream  



Bioware is on now actually


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so fucking jizzing everywhere right now.
*Watch Trailer here, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".):*


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

I had bad connection at work..  SO I heard March 2011 for DA2 is that right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

So making a gif of that


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Also trailer here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 17, 2010)

Graphics looks great, but I bet the actual gameplay will look just as much as DA1


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

Was that a warrior or mage? It looks like a warrior, hate the fact he used a fire type spell


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> Graphics looks great, but I bet the actual gameplay will look just as much as DA1



I played the demo and gameplay graphics was greatly improved. Although not near Mass Effect 2's graphic .. it's more like Mass Effect 1's graphic minus the environments.. but I'm sure once they are done with the game the environments will be improved on.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

A real warrior mage combo? My dreams have come true!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I played the demo and gameplay graphics was greatly improved. Although not near Mass Effect 2's graphic .. it's more like Mass Effect 1's graphic minus the environments.. but I'm sure once they are done with the game the environments will be improved on.



How is the actual gameplay? is it still watching them attack and you can click a button to do a special or some other shit?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> Graphics looks great, but I bet the actual gameplay will look just as much as DA1



Not true.  They're making the gameplay a bit like Dynasty Warriors (which, I am really disappointed in).

Check it out:  

There's some gameplay towards the end of the video.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember Boss saying it was like Dynasty Warriors


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

The World said:


> A real warrior mage combo? My dreams have come true!



This is horrible


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Hawke looks like a man-child with a beard.  



Vino said:


> How is the actual gameplay? is it still watching them attack and you can click a button to do a special or some other shit?


It's still click a button to do a spell/attack but the spell/attack style is a lot like Dynasty Warrior and less middle age... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I played the demo and gameplay graphics was greatly improved. Although not near Mass Effect 2's graphic .. it's more like Mass Effect 1's graphic minus the environments.. but I'm sure once they are done with the game the environments will be improved on.


You played an Alpha version


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks like blood magic as well  a warrior with blood magic? DO NOT WANT


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> This is horrible



You're horrible. 

Sorry but superspearsword + inferno = awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> You played an Alpha version



I hope I did because the graphic sucks ass hard due to the fact I played Dead Space 2 demo right after.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

That character looks too strong. I stop the blight but he/she looks like they can rip me to pieces


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hope I did because the graphic sucks ass hard due to the fact I played Dead Space 2 demo right after.


Yes, of course you played an Alpha version. They even showed a video of it. I really doubt BioWare would go backwards in terms of graphics.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Yes, of course you played an Alpha version. They even showed a video of it. I really doubt BioWare would go backwards in terms of graphics.



Keep in mind the trailer they showed wasn't gameplay... anyways, I really don't care how much they improve their graphic or not from DA1 tbh.. I think "graphics" takes a lot away from the story and gameplay. In this case, it's true. DA2 was confirmed for a shorter story. I jelly.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Keep in mind the trailer they showed wasn't gameplay... anyways, I really don't care how much they improve their graphic or not from DA1 tbh.. I think "graphics" takes a lot away from the story and gameplay. In this case, it's true. DA2 was confirmed for a shorter story. I jelly.


I'm not talking about the trailer. They showed a video of actual gameplay. 

And game graphics does not take away from story or gameplay. If a writer fails, you cannot blame it on the game's graphics. Thats absurd.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I'm not talking about the trailer. They showed a video of actual gameplay.
> 
> And game graphics does not take away from story or gameplay. If a writer fails, you cannot blame it on the game's graphics. Thats absurd.


Did they? Was it during the conference? I only watched the trailer. Linkage? I want to see how different it is compared to the demo they had at SDCC. 

And as for graphics taking away from story and gameplay, what I meant was DA1 was able to hold a long story/more options due to it's use of less space for graphics. Since they've up the graphics for DA2; the choices(dialogue and whatever else) to pick from, and story will be cut to fit. Not saying story for DA2 will suck, just saying it sucks because they story will be way shorter  compare to DA1. Think Dragon Effect 2. 

I mean for fuck sakes Mass Effect 2 was on 2 disc.. I though the game was gonna be longer with a shiton of dialogue.. but nope.. all that space was for Shiny graphics. In average the game was as long as ME1 with less dialogue. What a fucking disappointment.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did they? Was it during the conference? I only watched the trailer. Linkage? I want to see how different it is compared to the demo they had at SDCC.
> 
> And as for graphics taking away from story and gameplay, what I meant was DA1 was able to hold a long story/more options due to it's use of less space for graphics. Since they've up the graphics for DA2; the choices(dialogue and whatever else) to pick from, and story will be cut to fit. Not saying story for DA2 will suck, just saying it sucks because they story will be way shorter  compare to DA1. Think Dragon Effect 2.
> 
> I mean for fuck sakes Mass Effect 2 was on 2 disc.. I though the game was gonna be longer with a shiton of dialogue.. but nope.. all that space was for Shiny graphics. In average the game was as long as ME1 with less dialogue. What a fucking disappointment.



Beat ME1 in like 6 hours the second time. So no ME2 was alot longer. 

And the graphics being better is something DA2 needs. DA1 graphics are borderline bad. They do the job but take away from the cutscenes for being so stiff and ugly.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Wait a sec.... Is Hawke fighting a Quarnai(sp) in the trailer?   I spazzed out and forgot about their new design. 



crazymtf said:


> Beat ME1 in like 6 hours the second time. So no ME2 was alot longer.
> 
> And the graphics being better is something DA2 needs. DA1 graphics are borderline bad. They do the job but take away from the cutscenes for being so stiff and ugly.



My quick run of ME1 and ME2 is about the same. Around 6-8 hrs. Give or take a few, it's about the same imo. 

IDK if better graphic is a better thing. I guess we'll just have to wait and see on this one.


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wait a sec.... Is Hawke fighting a *Quarnai*(sp) in the trailer?   I spazzed out and forgot about their new design.
> 
> My quick run of ME1 and ME2 is about the same. Around 6-8 hrs. Give or take a few, it's about the same imo.
> 
> IDK if better graphic is a better thing. I guess we'll just have to wait and see on this one.



Qunari      .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

Hawke has Susano'o


----------



## Jesus (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hawke looks like a man-child with a beard.



I think he's hot. 


But it's just the default appearance anyway. My Hawke will probably look nothing like that.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wait a sec.... Is Hawke fighting a Quarnai(sp) in the trailer?   I spazzed out and forgot about their new design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the new Qunari have horns and shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that the culmination of DA2 involves a huge war with the Qunari, and the bulk of the plot deals with how Hawke got to that precise point in time, all told through flashback as mentioned.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't really care about graphics or anything, I just hope DA2 has way more storyline content than DAO. Bioware was really skimping on the story content in ME2 and DAO. DAO was basically Become Grey Warden -> Gather Armies -> Save Ferelden. ME2 was Gather Team Mates (60-70% of the game) -> Kill some Collectors on the way -> Collector Base.

Hopefully having this 10 year span in terms of story means they're working on putting more story game content for us to experience.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah Bioware will skim the story again and then release 4 subpar DLCs and 2 somewhat abovepar DLCs. It's what they do. 

And Hawke does have Susano-O.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

Read a book for story. Play a game for gameplay.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

That's ironic considering that Bioware prides its games on its Stories and their gameplay is usually about average to decent.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

A good story can improve a game, but certainly does not make it. Though this is debatable, a game could have brilliant gameplay and an absolutely rubbish or nonexistent story and still sell well.

Whereas in contrast, it is likely that a game with a brilliant story and rubbish or nonexistent gameplay will most likely not sell as well. I believe this is true even with the more mature audience. I certainly don't play BioWare games for the story, or any game for that matter.

At the end of the day, if you want a story, you might want to find yourself a nice library.


----------



## Bushin (Aug 18, 2010)

Just saw the trailer now. Simply amazing. Loved the first Dragon Age. Can't wait to get my hands on this game and kiss my social life goodbye again!pek


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

I certainly agree with your opinion but you're missing the point. 

The fact remains is that Bioware is a company that prides itself about their stories in their games (Yes, they even admit to that), however their last 2 games have been really sparse when it comes to their main plot lines and their previous games have accomplished that so its not like I'm suddenly making an outrageous demand nor is it something out of Bioware's league or something out of the ordinary for them to attempt. So that is why I hope that they put in more effort in DA2 to create a deeper story then what they put out in their last 2 games.

So by saying that in the end, I should be reading a book if I want a longer story in my games, is like saying that I shouldn't be playing Bioware games for their story even though they advertise story as one of their strongest selling points.l


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

But at the same time, some would argue that their most recent games had very good stories.

*Edit:* 

Oh shit


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

It was good in terms of the general course of the journey but imo their main plots were sorely lacking in depth. They felt way too straight forward to the point where you could see the end even before you finished since they point out clearly that the Darkspawn are going to Ferelden while in ME2, you always know you're going into the Omega Relay right from the start to defeat the Collectors.

I just hope DA2 will have more twists and turns and more importantly, not tell me in the beginning, 'hey the bad guys are over there, get stronger and go there and beat them at the end.'


----------



## Jesus (Aug 18, 2010)

The information we have so far seems to imply we will be able to shape Hawke's story in many possible different ways. 
If that turns out to be true, the game certainly should be interesting. I don't care that much about "fighting like a spartan"... there's God of War for that.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

March is so fucking fast. I'm skeptical if it will actually turn out good. I mean.. look at what happened to Awakening.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

Awakening was an expansion, not a game in it's own right.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

Being an expansion is not an excuse.  I'm still jelly over it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> That's ironic considering that Bioware prides its games on its Stories and their gameplay is usually about average to decent.



True...before Mass Effect 2. Now that their gameplay is actually good-great I would expect the same from DA2's. Stories are always engaging and twist and turns make it great but being memorable and fun is just as important and I wouldn't really place Kotor's or BG story that much higher then DA or ME in terms of depth. I would place them all as being great though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I certainly agree with your opinion but you're missing the point.
> 
> The fact remains is that Bioware is a company that prides itself about their stories in their games (Yes, they even admit to that), however their last 2 games have been really sparse when it comes to their main plot lines and their previous games have accomplished that so its not like I'm suddenly making an outrageous demand nor is it something out of Bioware's league or something out of the ordinary for them to attempt. So that is why I hope that they put in more effort in DA2 to create a deeper story then what they put out in their last 2 games.
> 
> So by saying that in the end, I should be reading a book if I want a longer story in my games, is like saying that I shouldn't be playing Bioware games for their story even though they advertise story as one of their strongest selling points.l




Considering DA to Baldur's Gate 2, an Irenicus type villain was missing. There was Logain and the Darkspawn but neither were really at the main character's throat. They never 'faced' off. You never really got to fight Logain and 'beat' him only for him to reveal some sort of trap and end up torturing you.

Neither ME 2 nor DA managed to have such a villain.

In ME they tried with the harbringer, but the harbringer didn't really had the charisma needed. He was a mid boss at best, an annoying mid boss, but nothing more.

In DA such a character was entirely missing. I had hoped Flemmeth might play such a role, as she rescued you, but you never get to see her again until you get Morrigan's quest.

DA had the 'great' evil but no villain to put up against the Main Character.

Awakening attempted it with the Arcitect and he did kinda feel like a Irenicus, but it was too short. The expansion was too short and he just didn't really have the charisma Irenicus was literarly beaming out with.

Kotor had Malek. Though you only faced him once he did have enough avatars in forms of the bounty hunter and his apprentice to be enough of a pain to remind the main character, "Hey I am still out there hunting you and Bastilla!"

Didn't have that feeling to it in DA or ME2.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

They say ignorance is bliss


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

While the lack of an engaging villain was a problem with DAO, I think the bigger problem as I mentioned earlier was that the game laid everything out for the player leaving absolutely nothing to our imagination. 

They tell you from the start that you get a document that obliges all the races to help you, they tell you exactly where to get said armies, when you get to each location, each race tells you right from the start what the problem is that they can't send aid and exactly how to solve it, you are also always aware of the trail of the Darkspawn (Big death trail towards Ferelden on the map). Basically you are always fully aware of what is going to happen next and what will happen at the end and the only twists are found in the sub plots within the story however the main plot is completely laid bare to us. 

In the end, that's what makes the entire plot so straight forward because you are never allowed to wonder how exactly are we gonna save the world. Its like if LOTR decided to have Elrond telling the Fellowship at Rivendell where exactly to go to get into Mordor and exactly what they had to face along the way. However, it was because the Fellowship went into their journey completely blind and unaware of who to trust which made it so interesting to figure out how they would get into Mordor and eventually destroy the Ring.

If DA2 doesn't hold our hand like that at the very least for the _Main_ plot then I think it would keep the plot much more engaging than DAO.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> A good story can improve a game, but certainly does not make it. Though this is debatable, a game could have brilliant gameplay and an absolutely rubbish or nonexistent story and still sell well.
> 
> Whereas in contrast, it is likely that a game with a brilliant story and rubbish or nonexistent gameplay will most likely not sell as well. I believe this is true even with the more mature audience. I certainly don't play BioWare games for the story, or any game for that matter.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you want a story, you might want to find yourself a nice library.


here's an idea...

why don't YOU go back to playing FPS's, and leave the RPG discussion to people who know what the fuck they're talking about, m'kay?...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> True...before Mass Effect 2. Now that their gameplay is actually good-great I would expect the same from DA2's. Stories are always engaging and twist and turns make it great but being memorable and fun is just as important and I wouldn't really place Kotor's or BG story that much higher then DA or ME in terms of depth. I would place them all as being great though.



DUDE..DUDE...C'mon...BG2s story, characters and villains are so far above DA's and ME's its ridiculous. As a matter of fact if BioWare TRIED to produce a BG level saga with today's tech and advancements its likely they'd fail miserably.


and KotoR's "twist" alone makes its plot superior to DA's even if DA is a better game. 

DA seriously lacked from a real villain.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> DUDE..DUDE...C'mon...BG2s story, characters and villains are so far above DA's and ME's its ridiculous. As a matter of fact if BioWare TRIED to produce a BG level saga with today's tech and advancements its likely they'd fail miserably.
> 
> 
> and KotoR's "twist" alone makes its plot superior to DA's even if DA is a better game.
> ...



BG2 story is great, then again I believe most of bioware's stories apart from jade empire are good-great. I loved DA for it's characters and environment/history and such. And Kotor's characters weren't as strong as ME/DA for me but it's twist was awesome so I give props there.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Flemeth is back in DA2, and it looks like she will play a big role.  I was so happy to hear her voice in the trailer.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

The preview articles say she's decked out in Sorceror's gear and not an old hermit like in DAO so I guess she's in a new body too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The preview articles say she's decked out in *Sorceror's gear *and not an old hermit like in DAO so I guess she's in a new body too.



Interesting, I hope they work on the robes for mages 

We had the worse deal in the first game. All of the robes looked the same


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

^ the Hawke in the trailer is clearly a Blood Mage so I imagine there will be a female version of his "combat robes"


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

Voice your opinions about villains for the DA2 game on their forum 



probably must be logged in to see


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ the Hawke in the trailer is clearly a Blood Mage so I imagine there will be a female version of his "combat robes"



After watching the video again you're right he is using blood magic. I wasn't sure before but here you actually see him cutting himself


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> Voice your opinions about villains for the DA2 game on their forum
> 
> 
> 
> probably must be logged in to see


Just posted as "Dirty Whore" 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> After watching the video again you're right he is using blood magic. I wasn't sure before but here you actually see him cutting himself


I guess since he was also fighting "vigorously" that means canon Hawke is an Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage combo...Soooo over powered


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

wasn't he cut already? 

so is hawke a cross class character 

boner that username is awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Only pure mages should be overpowered 



> wasn't he cut already?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xx0pU-B_yA[/YOUTUBE]

1:19


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

Arcane Warriors ARE pure mages, they just channel their magic energy internally to make their body as strong as a warriors


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

arcane warriors were so so 

mostly aura based


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

*Dragon Age 2 'Destiny' Trailer Analysis*

I will try to make sense of some interesting things in this trailer. I feel they gave quite a lot away in it. Perhaps more than one would initially assume. So lets see 




It starts off with what is obviously a conflict. The larger guy, a horned Qunari, seems to be waging a one man siege against this castle. But common sense tells us otherwise. The length of his horn, his armor, and the markings on his body, all suggest that he is most likely someone of high military status. Speculation, of course.

But if he is indeed a Qunari military general of some sort, then surely his army could not be too far away. Most likely this is not a one man siege, as it may initially  appear to be.



The person standing with his back turned seems to be the king of this castle. The symbol on his back can also be seen on the ground, where the Qunari stands.

I had to do some Photoshop to recreate the symbol. This is most likely the symbol of Kirkwall. I suppose the trailer shows how Hawke becomes the _"The Champion of Kirkwall"_, but not necessarily how he becomes _"the single most important character in the world of Dragon Age"_.



Presumably his girlfriend. However, she seems to be a pirate, and seems to be pointing a Scimitar at his face. A traitor? She is a pirate after all. The ship seen in the background is actually located in . Bottom left of the statue with the shield. Perhaps just an example of how Hawke can form romantic relationships and/or break them(?) 



The loss of his home and village. Apparently he has a sister called Bethany, who is actually a mage. My guess is he is searching for his sister whilst the village burns to the ground around him. Quite possibly, there may be a small quest like this in the game.



To the Dalish, Flemeth is known as _"asha 'belannar_" or the _"Woman of Many Years."_ You've guessed it. The awesome-looking lady in the picture is . Flemeth is actually in a symbiotic relationship with a demon (or probably possessed by one); most likely a dragon. Hence why she is capable of living for so long, and subsequently why the Dalish refer to her as such.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 18, 2010)

It's quite possible that this Dragon is "The Witch of the Wilds", Flemeth, herself. Whether this is the true form of her symbiotic demon is uncertain, but I strongly believe that it is. Begs the question as to why she didn't lend you a hand against that Archdemon, however.



These images seem to depict a confrontation between the Templars of the Chantry and a number of unknown foes. The most interesting thing is that the unknown foe seem to be an all-female group of warriors and mages. Their weapons seem similar to that of the one used by the Qunari seen earlier on. Hawk, himself also uses a similar weapon to that of the Qunari [Pictured Below]. However, quite unlikely that it actually is, if I might add.



The weapon itself is a Glaive/Naginata type weapon with what appears to be a mage's orb on the pommel. Could It be a weapon enchanted by his sister? A Qunari weapon, possibly? It might even be a gimmick, simply for the sake of the trailer.



I wanted to talk about the whole warrior mage thing but i'm tired as hell so I'll leave it there. And I'll leave this "cool" looking picture of Hawk as well.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't wait for DA2! I loved the first one and although some people don't like the changes being made to the formula I actually like them. Yes, only being able to choose one race seems limiting, but it actually opens the game up immensely. Because you can only be a human they can be fully voiced and have a more in depth background(and future). Much like Mass Effect, the result of one race is a tighter narrative, a more relatable hero(or villain), and more focused dialogue. Hopefully the lore, character, and gameplay stay intact from Origins.

Also, props to Bioware for realizing that Dragon Age on the consoles should not be Dragon Age on the PC for console players... I should be Dragon Age on the consoles for console players.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> FUCK CONSOLES



Is that all you ever say?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

MOTHERfuck consoles?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> MOTHERfuck consoles?





Why the console hate?

I mean I enjoy playing Audio Surf and KOTOR on my comp as much as the next person... but I also enjoy my MGS, AC2, and Uncharted 2 as well


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 19, 2010)

i'm so stoked for this game. I read some about it in the game informer article but seeing the trailer really gets me excited. it looks so awesome. Right now i'd say my only concern is that i'm not loving the new look of the darkspawn.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 19, 2010)

It will grow on you, trust me


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2010)

fuck consolers!

can't believe how bioware tries to pull console in with mainstream

bitches rpg for pc forever


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

You can calm down a mod said there will still be somewhat of a toolset and a nerfed tactical camera.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 19, 2010)

So is this game for PC or PS3/Xbox?


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

For all 3.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 19, 2010)

Fuck Warriors.

Crossing between a warrior and mage is disgusting.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fuck Warriors.
> 
> Crossing between a warrior and mage is disgusting.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh, I seriously dislike pirate girl looks/design. I hope she isn't the only choice for romance.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Ugh, I seriously dislike pirate girl looks/design. I hope she isn't the only choice for romance.



She looks like a rogue, they're all the same


----------



## Jesus (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fuck Warriors.
> 
> Crossing between a warrior and mage is disgusting.



You just reminded me of my Kensai/Mage character from Baldur's Gate 2.... bitch was so overpowered. 
Ah, good times.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2010)

warrior wiz with thunder hammer and berry glitch for the win


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Ugh, I seriously dislike pirate girl looks/design. I hope she isn't the only choice for romance.



i'm still holding out on her being the sister...bitch too ugly for me to stick my noodle in


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah, his sister is a mage. And that kiss was romantic.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

kissing ugly bitches is romantic in Thedas. 

that didn't make any sense, but anyway is Flemmeth the final villain or the big bad in this game? and what's the status of Morrigans child? wil he/she be in this?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 20, 2010)

The trailer does not suggest that she is a villain. I think it is quite unlikely that she would be. The most likely case is that she will side with Hawke. As for Morrigan, she does not appear either.

*Also:*


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2010)

Usually I'll be all up on whatever it is Bioware is working on but damn... I just can't go on loving them like I used to. DA2 better be fanfuckingtastic (highly doubt it) or else... Sweet dreams, RIP Bioware.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Dionysus (Aug 21, 2010)

Hm. I didn't notice in the first... is Flemeth voiced by Captain Janeway?

PS: PC4lyfe


----------



## Alien (Aug 21, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hm. I didn't notice in the first... is Flemeth voiced by Captain Janeway?
> 
> PS: PC4lyfe



Yup, i noticed it on my first playthrough. Her voice is quite recognizable.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Usually I'll be all up on whatever it is Bioware is working on but damn... I just can't go on loving them like I used to. DA2 better be fanfuckingtastic (highly doubt it) or else... Sweet dreams, RIP Bioware.



Lies you'll buy every game after even if it doesn't live up to your expectations


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so pumped for this game!  Hopefully the changes will end up for the better.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 21, 2010)

People who raise their expectations too high


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 21, 2010)

Two Worlds 2 might be better than DA2


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2010)

^Best joke of the day


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 21, 2010)

How did the first Dragon Age game fair? As a massive Bioware fan I'm sadden by the fact that I haven't go round to play eet yet...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed it even though I had it on console.  It's much better on PC.

For the most part, the DLC is crappy though.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 22, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> How did the first Dragon Age game fair? As a massive Bioware fan I'm sadden by the fact that I haven't go round to play eet yet...



Surprisingly mediocre for an RPG made by Bioware.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 22, 2010)

> Surprisingly mediocre for an RPG made by Bioware.


Still one of the best PC RPG / WRPG for the past 5+ years.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Surprisingly mediocre for an RPG made by Bioware.



IMO a lot of it had to do with them abandoning the forgotten realms world and the DnD mechanics.

Dragon Age was still great, but it didn't come close to Baldur's Gate.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Dragon Age was still great, but it didn't come close to Baldur's Gate.



this, this, this with a little bit of this.


DA had some good characters but not nearly as good as BG...its plot lacked a strong villain and its story wasn't even half as epic.

Were it economically viable to bring a story like BG into modern times it would DRY ANALLY RAPE Dragon Age so badly that it would scant be recognizable after wards.

Still, DA is the best RPG out in a long time, and IMO better than NeverWinter Nights, though not better than some of the fan made mods of that series.

but enough, I rant...it is a good game.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Someone talking about Baldur's Gate? 

How about some Neverwinter Nights?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2010)

NWN had some great mods bro...

Saleron's Gambit, Aelund Saga, BlackGuard, Kunoichi...the list goes on an on.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

So anyways.. I guess I am not the only one who though DA2 looks sort of Anime-ish...

_brb... raging_.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2010)

it looks more like they said it was gonna look..."Samurai Jackish"

and I don't mind how Hawke looks, though i'd prefer stubble to his mangy beard and maybe a scar or 2.


you're just a filthy no good hater! aren't you?! yeah, you are!!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't mistake the facts for my hatred.  Look into your heart Boner. You know it be true. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2010)

You're gonna love the Dragon Age anime, aren't you?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

Hell no.  I fooking hate Animu.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2010)

speaking of the animu, when is it gonna be out...

i GOTTA see it


----------



## Alien (Aug 22, 2010)

Next year. I'm guessing they'll release it pretty close to DA2 when the hype is strong.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

Why does it matter when it comes out. It's gonna suck... oh god.. I hope it's not not DA: Origins the animu..  I DO NOT want to see ANIMU ALISTAIR.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2010)

I was somewhat looking forward to it...

Then I found out Funimation was making it.


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I DO NOT want to see ANIMU ALISTAIR.



Oh God... I'm going to have nightmares now... bishounen "hotness" + Alistair's "charm" = unholy abomination that could make Sephiroth and Sasuke wet themselves.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

is it going to be Japanese or English?

a Japanese DA with animu looking characters would give me lulz.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably English.  I don't think Dragon Age has been released in Japan yet, and Funimation is an American company.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 23, 2010)

I completely forgot about that Dragon Age anime; looking forward to it.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Oh God... I'm going to have nightmares now... *bishounen "hotness" + Alistair's "charm"* = unholy abomination that could make Sephiroth and Sasuke wet themselves.



FFFFFFFFFFFFF---FFFFFFFFFFFFFF--FFFFF!!! I didn't even think of that. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!! FFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memos (Aug 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFF---FFFFFFFFFFFFFF--FFFFF!!! I didn't even think of that. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!! FFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're overreacting. When you see how kawaii he is i'm sure you'll change your mind :33


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

Alistair with cute little fangs pek


----------



## Memos (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefully some spiky hair as well :33


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

And wearing a schoolgirl uniform :33


----------



## Memos (Aug 23, 2010)

... i'm not sure how I feel about th- no, actually, that sounds about right.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone seen this? They examined the DA2 trailer. You can see Flemeth's new host in the trailer, I missed that. And I can't believe I didn't notice the Silhouetted figures on the Dragon Age 2 logo. Haha.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 26, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyone seen this? They examined the DA2 trailer. You can see Flemeth's new host in the trailer, I missed that. And I can't believe I didn't notice the Silhouetted figures on the Dragon Age 2 logo. Haha.



Interesting... I wondered how Flemeth survived me stabbing her in the face. 

...Nothing personal, I assure you.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2010)

Flemeth is a demon by definition who probably needs a host to return to the mortal realm.

for her losing a host may be a set back, but she probably already had a host in mind when you killed her in DA

that's why she didn't really care that you came back to kill her.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 27, 2010)

the only person who's supposed to be able to cheat death is me. gotta remember to finish her off once i have the time


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys may want to see this.


----------



## Memos (Aug 27, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> You guys may want to see this.


We have...


Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyone seen this? They examined the DA2 trailer. You can see Flemeth's new host in the trailer, I missed that. And I can't believe I didn't notice the Silhouetted figures on the Dragon Age 2 logo. Haha.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2010)

Gametrailers won't load for me right now.  Is it the same as the one posted earlier?



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyone seen this? They examined the DA2 trailer. You can see Flemeth's new host in the trailer, I missed that. And I can't believe I didn't notice the Silhouetted figures on the Dragon Age 2 logo. Haha.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh I see  i knew that


----------



## Jesus (Aug 27, 2010)

Apparently Flemeth doesn't necessarily have a new, young, host body:



I'm guessing it depends on whether your warden actually killed her or not in DA: O.


Also, that trailer analysis is wrong at some point since it's clearly an army of Templars (and not Grey Wardens) facing those apostates in the flashback.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

Manchild face is manchild.


----------



## Memos (Aug 27, 2010)

Jesus said:


> Apparently Flemeth doesn't necessarily have a new, young, host body:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flemeth is looking mighty fine there


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 27, 2010)

That picture of Flemeth reminds me of Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty. 



			
				The Boss said:
			
		

> Manchild face is manchild.



That is true but, as long as we get a customization option it will be all good.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoko, was the Flemeth you saw younger-looking or was she the same as in that screenshot? Just want to test my theory...



Kusuriuri said:


> Flemeth is looking mighty fine there



She definitely got some style here.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)

Hawke's sister looks an awful lot like that ugly chick he's kissing later on bro...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

Jesus said:


> Shoko, was the Flemeth you saw younger-looking or was she the same as in that screenshot? Just want to test my theory...


The trailer they showed us at SDCC had a younger and hotter Flemeth. I'm guessing the wrinkle render wasn't done at the time?  



RAGING BONER said:


> Hawke's sister looks an awful lot like that ugly chick he's kissing later on bro...


Kiss? Sister? Damn.. I've been doing a very bad job at following DA2 news. Excellent.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Jesus (Aug 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The trailer they showed us at SDCC had a younger and hotter Flemeth. I'm guessing the wrinkle render wasn't done at the time?



Maybe this... OR my theory is correct and Flemeth is in a new, young body if the Warden killed her in Origins.  (very possible since we'll be able to import our Warden's actions into DA2)


----------



## Jackums (Aug 28, 2010)

Jesus said:


> Also, that trailer analysis is wrong at some point since it's clearly an army of Templars (and not Grey Wardens) facing those apostates in the flashback.



Incorrect. The trailer analysis is right. 

Chris Priestly stated that the information in that trailer analysis was supplied to them by BioWare.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 28, 2010)

i wonder why Grey wardens would be killing mages


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2010)

err grey warden don't kill mages unless they were darkspawns

its templars that are killing mages


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> err grey warden don't kill mages unless they were darkspawns
> 
> its templars that are killing mages



Chris Priestly, El Se?or from BioWare, confirms they are Grey Wardens...

he says that everything that was posted in that trailer breakdown came from BWare.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2010)

he could be supplying wrong info

unless it was the scene where the warden chose to side with the templars in the mage tower and killed all the mages


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> he could be supplying wrong info
> 
> unless it was the scene where the warden chose to side with the templars in the mage tower and killed all the mages



it could just be that since the Templars are the not so shadowy power behind the ruler of kirkwall they also comprise the majority of the Grey Warden's in that region.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 28, 2010)

Mages are more special than  Grey Wardens, that is all


----------



## Jesus (Aug 28, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Incorrect. The trailer analysis is right.
> 
> Chris Priestly stated that the information in that trailer analysis was supplied to them by BioWare.



orly?


----------



## Jackums (Aug 28, 2010)

Jesus said:


> orly?



Yep. I just read that about 20 minutes ago and was coming to correct my post.

I'm wondering what else they've 'lied' about.


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2010)

He seems like he is an Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage combo. I think fans seem to like that class makeup the most from DA1 so they made Hawke it for the trailer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Mages are more special than  Grey Wardens, that is all



Mages who can fight are even more special because there are situations where magic is useless and a man has to step up and kick doors down or ram blades into peoples guts 


Jesus said:


> orly?



that friend..


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Strange. They had templar armor. Possible they were ordered to drink Darkspawn blood. But technically, that alone does not make one a Grey Warden.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 29, 2010)

Mages who can fight like warriors are traitors


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Mages who can fight like warriors are traitors



Arcane + Blood Magic = Win


----------



## Wan (Aug 29, 2010)

Arcane warriors are _awesome_.  Mages who won't pick up a sword are pussies.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

no wonder hawke's melee moves were shit

he wasn't a pure fighter


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say his melee moves were shit. The Qunari was simply better.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2010)

Mages aren't brainless brutes they don't need swords.


----------



## Wan (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure they don't _need_ swords.  Doesn't mean they can't benefit from their use.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Mages aren't brainless brutes they don't need swords.



What if you run out of MP? You need a good backup.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Mages aren't brainless brutes they don't need swords.


yeah especially if they miss with a lightning bolt

or either flame shooting just fails to hit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2010)

You people are racist.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

.. and liars.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 30, 2010)

The Qunari had good anti-magic defenses as well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

the templars had those runes which make stuff immune to magic too...

that's why a mage with sword skill and armor > frail weakling with a staff and pajamas


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> the templars had those runes which make stuff immune to magic too...
> 
> that's why a mage with sword skill and armor > *frail weakling with a staff and pajamas*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjSDrDykFns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Aug 30, 2010)

Templar anti-mage abilities go beyond simple runes.  They train their minds and bodies to resist magic and have a few magical techniques of their own.


----------



## Jackums (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome said:


> What if you run out of MP? You need a good backup.



It's called Blood Magic.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

Jackums said:


> It's called Blood Magic.



tell that the mage that has 1 hp left 

so he kills himself to get some mana


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 31, 2010)

They sort of ruined a major advantage blood magic is supposed to have when lyrium potions are as popular in Ferelden as coke is here (both kinds).

Finally tried out that buggy expansion. I actually haven't had any problems, but the companions aren't exactly inspiring. There so little interaction. :/ Nifty extra spells and abilities though.

One thing Bioware needs to work on is making their environments actually look lived-in and dynamic. In some parts there is a little of this (practicing villagers in Redcliffe or the dancers at clubs in ME)... but mostly is just people loafing around, standing consistently in the same damn spot. No moving crowds, few people actually doing anything. Whether in space or in a medieval city, I'd like to see some vibrant life. Even if it's just fluff NPCs who you can't talk to.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

I never saw any reason to use blood magic

u got an aura that siphons dead people's corpses back for mana, why use blood magic when you could just go necromancy and be legal about it


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

Muk said:


> I never saw any reason to use blood magic
> 
> u got an aura that siphons dead people's corpses back for mana, why use blood magic when you could just go necromancy and be legal about it



It's not so much the ability to use your health to power spells, but the spells you can do with blood magic.  Blood Wound is one of the best spells in the game for crowd control- freezes and damages a large area of enemies, giving you time to pull of a charged area of effect spell.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> It's not so much the ability to use your health to power spells, but the spells you can do with blood magic.  Blood Wound is one of the best spells in the game for crowd control- freezes and damages a large area of enemies, giving you time to pull of a charged area of effect spell.


who uses blood wound when you got cone of cold 

and those charged aoe spells, they are pretty useless


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 31, 2010)

Muk said:


> who uses blood wound when you got cone of cold
> 
> and those charged aoe spells, they are pretty useless



More reason why Mages are like the best things ever


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> One thing Bioware needs to work on is making their environments actually look lived-in and dynamic. In some parts there is a little of this (practicing villagers in Redcliffe or the dancers at clubs in ME)... but mostly is just people loafing around, standing consistently in the same damn spot. No moving crowds, few people actually doing anything. Whether in space or in a medieval city, I'd like to see some vibrant life. Even if it's just fluff NPCs who you can't talk to.



The Witcher did this extremely well...BioWare should take notes.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

Muk said:


> who uses blood wound when you got cone of cold



Wider area of effect, and doesn't run the risk of freezing your friends as well.



> and those charged aoe spells, they are pretty useless



Depends on the situation.  If you've got a bunch of tanks that will rush into the aoe, yeah, it kind of hurts just as much as it helps.  If you're focused on ranged attacks, it can be quite helpful, especially on large groups of enemies.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

i just use the sneak attack glitch  and kill them all with a bow


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash
Freeze and smash

tactical genius


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

i like that the controls will be more responsive...one of my biggest issues with DA1 was that combat felt like my computer was suffering from lag issues.
in DA2, you press a button, something happens. GOOD.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

press button
shit happens  just as expected


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

unless you are on a cooldown


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:



I like how he says they're playing to the strengths of both consoles and PCs and the interfaces are still different.

I hate the selfish, whiny, paranoid PC gamers who cry "BioWare is dumbing down the game for unintelligent console players!  Oh nooes!" Newsflash: Dragon Age: Origins already _was_ "console-ified".  However, those console-ification changes were exclusive to- guess what?- the consoles!  The PC version was untouched.  Why assume it is going to be different this time around?  So they're improving the console versions- good for them!  They have a good amount of fans on consoles- I myself originally played the game on the 360, before migrating to the PC.  Improvements to the console version does not mean the PC version will suffer.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I like how he says they're playing to the strengths of both consoles and PCs and the interfaces are still different.
> 
> I hate the selfish, whiny, paranoid PC gamers who cry "*BioWare is dumbing down the game for unintelligent console players!  Oh nooes!*" Newsflash: Dragon Age: Origins already _was_ "console-ified".  However, those console-ification changes were exclusive to- guess what?- the consoles!  The PC version was untouched.  Why assume it is going to be different this time around?  So they're improving the console versions- good for them!  They have a good amount of fans on consoles- I myself originally played the game on the 360, before migrating to the PC.  Improvements to the console version does not mean the PC version will suffer.



More like Bioware dumb down their games for unintelligent newfags.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

Or BioWare realizes there's more gamers out there than snobbish oldfags who can't tolerate progress and innovation in games.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Or BioWare realizes there's more gamers out there than snobbish oldfags who can't tolerate *progress and innovation* in games.



Well I'm not an oldfag.. but shit... dumb'n down a game isn't consider a good "progress and innovation" to me ...


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well *I'm not an oldfag*.. but shit... *dumb'n down a game isn't consider a good "progress and innovation" to me* ...



Make up your mind already.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Srs, I'm not. I started playing Bioware RPGs last year. (Haters gonna hate.) Started with ME1. ME2 was shit compare to ME1.. and I can almost feel the dumb down shitstorm in DA2. I want to be wrong. 

Bioware is starting to _mainstream_ their games. It's a good thing for them, more sales .. ect... I guess.

OH... It doesn't matter anyways. It's not like Imma "_buy_" DA2.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, you went from newfag to oldfag really quick, then.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2010)

boss made progress fast   

she knows what's good and why bioware is failing


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Srs, I'm not. I started playing Bioware RPGs last year. (Haters gonna hate.) Started with ME1. ME2 was shit compare to ME1.. and I can almost feel the dumb down shitstorm in DA2. I want to be wrong.
> 
> Bioware is starting to _mainstream_ their games. It's a good thing for them, more sales .. ect... I guess.
> 
> OH... It doesn't matter anyways. It's not like Imma "_buy_" DA2.



And..just as Penny Arcade put it.."the circle is complete"!


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

The head of Bioware will then reveal to Shoko he is her father.

She will then thrust her hands in the air and scream "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

And then he will tempt Shoko... tempt her to join him, so they can destroy the EA Emperor and rule the game industry together!


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

See we make better plots than Bioware.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Bioware becomes my father? .... and the plot thickens. 



Mordin Solus said:


> Wow, you went from newfag to oldfag really quick, then.


No, I just have standards and quality taste.  



Muk said:


> boss made progress fast
> she knows what's good and why bioware is failing


:ho


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I assume there will not be any file transfer to the new game like old armor or weapons from the first dragon age can be used on DA2?


----------



## Jesus (Sep 1, 2010)

Suave1 said:


> I assume there will not be any file transfer to the new game like old armor or weapons from the first dragon age can be used on DA2?



It's a new character, so no inventory transfer. Though you should be able to import the decisions of your Grey Warden, and see some of the effects he had on the world of Thedas.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2010)

though the engine seems to be still the same as in da so with a few mods people probably are able to move a lot of files from da over to da2

not sure how much i'll enjoy this though


----------



## Jesus (Sep 1, 2010)

With the character models being redesigned though, modders would most likely need to create a new model for every item they want to import. 

Not that it will stop them...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 4, 2010)

> BioWare brought Dragon Age II to PAX, and it would have been rude of us not to check it out. Here are a few thoughts from our time with the game:
> 
> We got to see the PS3 version in action for the first time. Aside from the obvious controller differences, the game looks identical to its Xbox 360 counterpart.
> The female version of Hawke was on display for the first time. As with the male version, players can tweak her face in tons of ways.
> ...




Jealous Mage tard is jealous


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

^ Sort of want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2010)

Ninjas in my dragon age?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 4, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Jealous Mage tard is jealous


1. Mages is DA:0 couldn't teleport, Rogues however had a special attack in awakenings that was similar to what they are describing. So there 


The Boss said:


> ^ Sort of want.


2. You bet your sweet ass you want this



Zen-aku said:


> Ninjas in my dragon age?


3. Shut it n00b 


and where are pics of Lady Hawke eh?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never played a Rogue in any RPGs I've played, they're like a weak version of a warriors...and I hate warriors. Mages are just better than the rest, they look better they have the better abilities. There's more to do with Mages...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ninjas in my dragon age?


Ninjas in my Dragon Age?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ninjas in my dragon age?


lol that's like saying mages in my_ NINJA _manga Naruto.  



RAGING BONER said:


> and where are pics of Lady Hawke eh?


They never showed FemShep  while promoting ME2.. I think it might be the same in this case.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2010)

Morrigan and her child are my only request for this project.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They never showed FemShep  while promoting ME2.. I think it might be the same in this case.



What do you mean though? They've already shown FemHawke, and based off of blurry screenshots, she is well-endowed. Apparently some pseudo-guys didn't like that, I say pseudo because no REAL guy would actually complain about that. Although, I can imagine that most of them are staring at those while saying, "Those are way... too... big... huh..."

Anyway, DA2 default characters look set to go. They've got a male character full of manliness and a female character with a full set of female traits. They've got the fans locked into this one.


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Morrigan and her child are my only request for this project.



Ah, we're getting that in the DLC for the first game that comes out this Tuesday.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2010)

How long after the first game is DA2 taking place?


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> How long after the first game is DA2 taking place?





> Featuring an all-new story spanning 10 years



And you start during the DA1 blight.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm..apparently Lady Hawke is freaking awesome and really..endowed..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Morrigan and her child are my only request for this project.


witch hunt is out on the 7th...but something tells me the story will bring up more questions than answers.



Kusuriuri said:


> How long after the first game is DA2 taking place?



starts around the time when Lothering is destroyed.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 4, 2010)

Guys who play female characters


----------



## FFLN (Sep 4, 2010)

Something interesting of note: 





> Also, it sounded as though *Alistair* will make an appearance. Spoiler: Gaider mentions he may be a king or he *may be a drunk* depending on player actions in Origins. Keep in mind however, that was given as an example of what could happen in the sequel from past decisions.



Alistair the drunk Grey Warden. Probably hung out with Oghren too much.


----------



## Jesus (Sep 4, 2010)

Alistair always ends up either King or executed in my playthroughs.  Guess I won't be seeing him.


----------



## Chunchu (Sep 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..apparently Lady Hawke is freaking awesome and really..endowed..


A woman among women.

I can't wait to play her err to play the game, I mean to say.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2010)

Hobo Alistair will appear in my DA2?!


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 6, 2010)

Man look at Flemeth! Who the fuck said she isn't old she look's like 60 years old here! Fuck Bioware first a shit dlc with Morigan and now this?


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..apparently Lady Hawke is freaking awesome and really..endowed..



She has a big dick?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

Lady Hawke was very ugly in the last pic i saw kinda look like poor version of Morigan... with large boobs.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Dionysus (Sep 7, 2010)

She got hit with the ugly stick. Really... looks like someone who'd snort when laughing.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2010)

I would still hit that. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 7, 2010)

She probably hasn't bathed in months.

Also, I used a face mod on most of the characters in DA. I refused to have the land be populated by ugly elves, for one.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 7, 2010)

trailer morrigan is hideous


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Something interesting of note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it.. Bioware needs to stop it with this.  Why wont Bioware just let me move on.  


 Do fucking want.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Hobo Alistair will appear in my DA2?!



Also this. 


P: *How long is DA2?*
David Gaider: Longer than Awakening, _*shorter than DA: O.*_

 Suck my dick.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Also this.
> 
> 
> P: *How long is DA2?*
> ...



I don't see the problem with that. I started Awakening 3 months ago and I still haven't finished it.

Haven't played it in those months, but that's not the point :33


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Awakening took me about 8 hrs to beat.. no rushing. DA: O took me 40 hrs.. and that was with rushing the game because I wanted to know how the story would end. 

This is a sad sad day.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't see the problem with that. I started Awakening 3 months ago and I still haven't finished it.
> 
> Haven't played it in those months, but that's not the point :33



awakening was ......... less than an FPS in terms of gameplay

and i wasn't rushing at all

if an RPG takes less time than an FPS single player story mode something is wrong, very wrong.

so fuck you bioware, you might as well have just done a proper expansion pack instead of DA:2.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Also this.
> 
> 
> P: *How long is DA2?*
> ...



Why are they rushing it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

Everyone needs to admit two worlds 2 will be better


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

never heard of it, don't feel like investigating it 

i'll just wine and wine and probably end up playing it anyways 

but only after some long reviews


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

Muk said:


> never heard of it, don't feel like investigating it
> 
> i'll just wine and wine and probably end up playing it anyways
> 
> but only after some long reviews



good              .


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Bioware..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh Bioware..



Lose all hope on Bioware, Two Worlds 2 is the future 



Anyone played the witcher? Can you be a mage? The second one is coming out on the Ps3, I'll get it if I can use magic


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2010)

No, but you can focus on the magic skills in The Witcher. And you can fuck with about every women you meet.

Really good game and creepy as fuck sometimes

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2010)

I dumped it in the games dump thread a while back (page 5 iirc). Lots of links tho.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

WTF is 2 worlds? Never heard of it. 0 interest. Bioware needs to regrow their balls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2010)

^ Bateman is just trollin'...trying to get us to buy the game then lolin at us when she later says "_just kidding gaiz, 2w2 sucks!_" 


The Boss said:


> WTF is 2 worlds? Never heard of it. 0 interest. Bioware needs to regrow their balls.



BioWare will regrow their balls, i have faith. I can already tell that Gaider is using DA2 to tell the story that takes place  between DA:0 and DA3...to justify radical changes in the game world.

He has plans for Morrigan's bastard, I know it


----------



## Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

"longer than awakenings" isn't saying much...

"shorter than origins" is disappointing, but that was to be expected (voiced character and all).



I dunno about the god child. That storyline has insane potential, but Gaider has already confirmed that it will not be imposed as a canon. Looking forward to Witch Hunt to see if it clears things up a bit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

DA3 may give you the option of being the main character (the child) or fight against the child(the child being the villain) who knows 


wait what? It's shorter than DAO? D:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2010)

Jesus said:


> I dunno about the god child. That storyline has insane potential, but Gaider has already confirmed that it will not be imposed as a canon. Looking forward to Witch Hunt to see if it clears things up a bit.



Morrigan says at the end of Witch Hunt that the child is somewhere safe, being prepared for "what is to come"...

so either you trollin' or BioWare trolling its own story :33


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah that's why i said i'd wine and wine until a youtube walkthrough is posted


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ *Bateman* is just trollin'...trying to get us to buy the game then lolin at us when* she* later says "_just kidding gaiz, 2w2 sucks!_"
> 
> 
> BioWare will regrow their balls, i have faith. I can already tell that Gaider is using DA2 to tell the story that takes place  between DA:0 and DA3...to justify radical changes in the game world.
> ...



*l o l*

It doesn't matter what Gaider wants to tell... he_ is _with Bioware after all. 

Also, Morrigan was my bro until she wanted my man.  



Jesus said:


> "longer than awakenings" isn't saying much.
> 
> "shorter than origins" is disappointing but that was to expect (voiced character and all).


I bet it'll be like Mass Effect. Around 10-12 hrs of "real" gameplay. Which is ok.. but com'on.. not every game has to be like Mass Effect.


----------



## Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, playing as the reincarnation of the God of Beauty would certainly be interesting, lol.



RAGING BONER said:


> Morrigan says at the end of Witch Hunt that the child is somewhere safe, being prepared for "what is to come"...
> 
> so either you trollin' or BioWare trolling its own story :33


no spoilers please... haven't played it yet. 

but what? does the baby exist even if you never did the ritual?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It doesn't matter what Gaider wants to tell... he_ is _with Bioware after all.



Gaider writes the story of Dragon Age 

and he's been working there since they were a garage company...if he's got no say in how the plot evolves then we need lose all faith in humanity


Jesus said:


> Well, playing as the reincarnation of the God of Beauty would certainly be interesting, lol.
> 
> 
> no spoilers please... haven't played it yet.
> ...


morrigan's a sexy bitch mang...you think she gonna let a little word like "no" get in her way


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Gaider writes the story of Dragon Age
> 
> and he's been working there since they were a garage company...if he's got no say in how the plot evolves then we need lose all faith in humanity


He also wrote KOTOR right? It doesn't matter. He is still BIOWARE.  The plot will evolve in his direction but that doesn't mean the game wont fail. Boner.. I'm just preparing you for disappointment.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Gaider writes the story of Dragon Age
> 
> and he's been working there since they were a garage company...if he's got no say in how the plot evolves then we need lose all faith in humanity
> morrigan's a sexy bitch mang...you think she gonna let a little word like "no" get in her way



she'd probably did it with alistair if you said no to both anyways behind your back 

and they did it in bestial so alistair wouldn't know what hit him


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Why you guys abuse Alistair. 

Alistair is not the only male Warden left.. only in Ferelden.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

that's where the blight was  she gotta catch the arch demon while it was still alive-ish

yeah beasty morrigan x alistair for canon


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn it....  _BIOWARE. _


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2010)

I wonder whose voicing her


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I wonder whose voicing her



Lucy Lawless?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

FemHawke looks good.  /nohomo

I hope the voice will be good.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2010)

I still need to play DragonAge: Origins. Can anyone tell me how prevalent the horror-esque sections are? I recall seeing this... gluttony, I suppose, inspired dungeon of sorts, or is it an anomaly?


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I still need to play DragonAge: Origins. Can anyone tell me how prevalent the horror-esque sections are? I recall seeing this... gluttony, I suppose, inspired dungeon of sorts, or is it an anomaly?


There are some disturbing parts, I suppose. You're probably thinking of the Broodmother. That's one of the more horrid parts, but only from an empathy point-of-view.

I've never felt frightened by anything in the game. The perspective, for one, doesn't lend to horror. The lighting as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2010)

I wasn't fond of that particular part, aesthetically. It reminded me of inside the Oblivion Gates of the namesake Elder Scrolls game. One of the things that ruined it for me.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, you mean the Fade, then. I think... Part of it looks like a Daedric realm, I suppose. Could also say it looks like another plane, etc. Depends on what you think Bioware is ripping off. They have their own Underdark area too, called the Deeproads.

Well, the Fade isn't very long. I never had trouble with it. It's more of a puzzle area, actually. With the PC version, you can skip it with the right mods.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 8, 2010)

The screenshots were cool... until I got to your sig.

And default FemHawke looks pretty good. Finally, a female DA character without a narrow chin.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it wrong that I'm more excited for the customization of fem/male Hawke than the game itself?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 9, 2010)

Why can't they put long hair without mods once in there life and what a fucking ugly mark she got on her nose.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

Eww man face


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Why can't they put long hair without mods once in there life and what a fucking ugly mark she got on her nose.



I think male Hawke has it too... eh, probably could take it off if you want. I hope.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think male Hawke has it too... eh, probably could take it off if you want. I hope.



Male Hawke makes it Look good thogh


----------



## FFLN (Sep 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it wrong that I'm more excited for the customization of fem/male Hawke than the game itself?



Play the Sims then. I do.

And isn't that mark on Hawke's face just blood that he smears on?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2010)

its blood magic...its probably part of some ritual he does before entering combat.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Play the Sims then. I do.
> 
> And isn't that mark on Hawke's face just blood that he smears on?



lol fuck no. Sims ain't got that sweet ass armor and that ass kicking going on. Sim has tiny skinny weebo looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (no musceles.. do not want).  Also, straight dating games are boring.  Who the fuck wants to date to a virtual reality guy who works at a "shop" while they can date one who fights crime next to you.  _GLORIOUS. _


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 10, 2010)

A larger image of that Qunari Usurper***


*** So I imagine this Qunari specialists in taking (by force, of course) land/wealth from others.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 10, 2010)

Does that even need stating? They are sacking Kirkwall (or trying to)...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2010)

^ he has the crown in his hand...its a done deal.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 10, 2010)

Initially one might think they are simply raging war of destruction on Kirkwall. But the Qunari's title implies otherwise, which is why i stated it.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol fuck no. Sims ain't got that sweet ass armor and that ass kicking going on. Sim has tiny skinny weebo looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (no musceles.. do not want).  Also, straight dating games are boring.  Who the fuck wants to date to a virtual reality guy who works at a "shop" while they can date one who fights crime next to you.  _GLORIOUS. _



So you just want to mess around with a character creator and then kick ass? Makes sense to me. I personally don't get it when someone likes playing with the default character.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 11, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Initially one might think they are simply raging war of destruction on Kirkwall. But the Qunari's title implies otherwise, which is why i stated it.


But conquering is pretty much what they're known for. They came from somewhere else on ships, started conquering, then were beat back a bit. They've been quiet since then. Sten almost states they're likely to be at war with Ferelden at one point. Usurping just seems like their MO.



FFLN said:


> I personally don't get it when someone likes playing with the default character.


I often just don't give a shit. Though, sometimes making myself look like a grotesque mutant is fun.








> The default name for male characters is Garrett.[5] The default name for female characters is Marian.[6]


Damn. Makes me want to be a rogue when choosing a male character.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 19, 2010)

I hope the Warden would be famous as a legend, heck DA2 takes place 10 years after the events of DAO.

Theory regarding Hawke being Morrigan's child is out of the question.

Plus I'm still curious on what's in the book at the end of the Witch Hunt DLC


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate how Bioware's got me by the balls.  

I'm scared to see Alistair in this "new art direction/graphic" .....


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hate how Bioware's got me by the balls.
> 
> I'm scared to see Alistair in this "new art direction/graphic" .....



LIES you aint got balls 

Alistair looks like a loser, so anything changed on him is for the better.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

A loser?  You best be trollan.  

He looks like a glorious beacon of light.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 28, 2010)

*Dragon Age 2 Console Intro Gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]HpT8XLKPPG0[/YOUTUBE]

just mirrors:


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

DYNASTY WARRIOR STANCE...  

Also.. that's the same shitty demo I played at SDCC. Never change Bioware. Never change.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 28, 2010)

I see they have made the console version _faster_, as they said they would. I hope they don't do that for the PC. I like strategy...


----------



## Lucius (Sep 28, 2010)

it must be a completely different game if they want to keep the combat system on the pc the same as it is now:/

and is that the final in game graphics? i guess the character models are cool but the surroundings and enemies look kind of trashy.

oh and did i post the same video 4 times? i guess i should note that


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2010)

wtf is that shit

where is the rpg and strategy in that game

its dynasty warriors


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> wtf is that shit
> 
> where is the rpg and strategy in that game
> 
> *its dynasty warriors*



I've been saying that all along.. now you understand.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, guys.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2010)

It didn't even seem like those Darkspawn were fighting back. They just stood around getting killed.


----------



## Jackums (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> it must be a completely different game if they want to keep the combat system on the pc the same as it is now:/
> 
> *and is that the final in game graphics?* i guess the character models are cool but the surroundings and enemies look kind of trashy.



Nope. They've confirmed that it's not the finished product.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like shit atm. Not even gonna bother unless it improves dramatically on all fronts.


----------



## stavrakas (Sep 29, 2010)

FFLN said:


> It didn't even seem like those Darkspawn were fighting back. They just stood around getting killed.







> In short, what we saw at Comic-Con was an example of Varick exaggerating your heroic adventures. That combat-focused demo showed a fast-paced battle with Hawke going up against waves of Darkspawn and essentially making mincemeat of them. Playing as the human warrior class, we had numerous spells and abilities at our disposal and managed to tear through those enemies very quickly. We could practically hear the Darkspawn saying ?Thank you sir, may I have another?? after a sword slash.



Maybe that guy on youtube played the same demo?


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone else think Flemeth is going be a major antagonist in future games? 

She is the main common factor that links Origins to DA2. 


I hadn't seen that vid yet. Thanks.


----------



## deadangels (Sep 29, 2010)

oh my god oh my god they makin a 2nd one y did i not know this sooner


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 29, 2010)

The gameplay vid was horrendous (gameplay-wise, don't care about graphics). I hope PC-version will be closer to DAO, not to this arcade/slasher.


----------



## deadangels (Sep 29, 2010)

i dont mind the graphics either aslong as there is a good bit to do in the game anits a bit more harder


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2010)

Game looks horrendous...


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2010)

Vino said:


> Game looks horrendous...



Yup, it looks even worse than i expected. 

Hopefully the pc version is totally different.


----------



## Sonikk (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't  like dragon age, the only thing I liked about dragon age was the voice acting because the voice acting of dragon age conquers it all and I think it was a bad descision to even make such a game as dragon age, bioware should concentrate on mass effect.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

*I've been saying the game looks aweful since SDCC*..  Now you guys are finally catching up! I just hope the story will make up for the shitty environments. ALSO How can that not be a final look? The game comes out in about 6 months.







Sonikk said:


> I didn't  like dragon age, the only thing I liked about dragon age was the voice acting because the voice acting of dragon age conquers it all and* I think it was a bad descision to even make such a game as dragon age*, *bioware should concentrate on mass effect*.



 No, Bioware has two different teams on each game. There is enough Bioware to go around. The team working on DA's DLC sucks donkey cocks compare to ME2's DLC team. 

Anyways, *thats a horrible thing to say and you should feel bad for saying it. *


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *I've been saying the game looks aweful since SDCC*..  Now you guys are finally catching up! I just hope the story will make up for the shitty environments. ALSO How can that not be a final look? The game comes out in about 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What everybody forgets to mention is that what it was played was an early alpha build.

After alpha comes primary beta,secondary beta and then the gold build,of course with numerous intermediate versions inbetween.

That's why the backgrounds were so primitive.

And what was being played was just the made-up story by that dwarf guy.

It's essentially a good fishing story: "Me and my buddies killed 1000 Darkspawn with nothing but spoons and then we feasted all night!"


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

So you are saying they will have all of that in 6 months?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So you are saying they will have all of that in 6 months?



Well,of course.

Do you have any ideea in which state a game is 6 months before release? 

It's a mess..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So you are saying they will have all of that in 6 months?



Yes...you think that build just came out? That was out months ago...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,of course.
> 
> Do you have any ideea in which state a game is 6 months before release?
> 
> It's a mess..


The only games I follow years before they are release is any Metal Gear game... and they are awesome from promotion day till release. 

I want you to be right.  I want DA2 to be awesome. I know Bioware improved from the promotion to released game for ME1, but IDK about the time frame. Since I'm a recent Bioware fan... IDK. Maybe applying the same logic to Boiware is asking to much from them.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The only games I follow years before they are release is any Metal Gear game... and they are awesome from promotion day till release.
> 
> I want you to be right.  I want DA2 to be awesome. I know Bioware improved from the promotion to released game for ME1, but IDK about the time frame. Since I'm a recent Bioware fan... IDK. Maybe applying the same logic to Boiware is asking to much from them.



Have faith..listen to this song!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8OpsPok6iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yes...you think that build just came out? That was out months ago...



Um yeah, the video posted up in the last page was pretty recent. Still looks like the shit I saw at SDCC. If anything Im worried it will suck... I want it to be awesome.  




Ciupy said:


> Have faith..listen to this song!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8OpsPok6iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not recent, the video is but the demo build isn't. Old demo build, same one from months back. Can tell when the pictures from a magazine are the exact same as that build and the magazine was shows months ago.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's not recent, the video is but the demo build isn't. Old demo build, same one from months back. Can tell when the pictures from a magazine are the exact same as that build and the magazine was shows months ago.



It's after SDCC for sure. @SDCC it was playable as male Hawke only. I just hope the story is good. That's the only thing that will save it... for me anyways.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 29, 2010)

A decade-spanning story? There goes any chance we have for a decent story.
Origins only took a few months at most and they crammed it so full of world building and characterization that the only story they could come up with was ''Get army, kill darkspawn''.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

If I remember correctly Origins took 2 years. 2 years for my Warden and Alistair to fall in love.  My heart is fluttering..  ...


----------



## Jesus (Sep 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If I remember correctly Origins took 2 years. 2 years for my Warden and Alistair to fall in love.  My heart is fluttering..  ...



So did you make him sleep with Morrigan?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 30, 2010)

I have faith, this is bioware fuckers show a little respect. Then again DAO was mediocre but this game seems like it's going to shit all over it. There are various aspects I am already liking.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 30, 2010)

Jesus said:


> So did you make him sleep with Morrigan?


In my initial game.. no... sad ending was sad. ;_; 



Tempproxy said:


> I have faith, this is bioware fuckers show a little respect. Then again DAO was mediocre but this game seems like it's going to shit all over it. There are various aspects I am already liking.



I did until BAM!_ Shit DLCs_. BAM! _lol Dragon age ANIMU_! BAM!_ LOL Sorry cont fix our glitches_! BAM! _DA2 is gonna be a way short game than DA1 We are genius! lol _

Want me to say more?  

They are handling Mass Effect very well though. Thank god. pek


----------



## FFLN (Sep 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They are handling Mass Effect very well though. Thank god. pek



Until they make Ugly Shep canon. He'll be the Reapers' ultimate weapon against the real Shep.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 30, 2010)

^ You mean the live action movie that's gonna be complete shit as well?  I agree! 

Also...


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

My Morri-kun


----------



## FFLN (Sep 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ You mean the live action movie that's gonna be complete shit as well?  I agree!
> 
> Also...



Well, that guy's got the hair down.

As long as there's alien sex in there, it should balance everything out. Right? Right??


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I did until BAM!_ Shit DLCs_. BAM! _lol Dragon age ANIMU_! BAM!_ LOL Sorry cont fix our glitches_! BAM! _DA2 is gonna be a way short game than DA1 We are genius! lol _
> 
> Want me to say more?
> 
> They are handling Mass Effect very well though. Thank god. pek



Totally agree.  I regret buying all the DLC for Dragon Age.  





FFLN said:


> As long as there's alien sex in there, it should balance everything out. Right? Right??



There has to be Asari sex.  Show _Avatar _how real blue aliens have sex.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There has to be Asari sex.  Show _Avatar _how real blue aliens have sex.



We've already seen Asari sex though. They should do something really wild and show Krogan on Krogan.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ You mean the live action movie that's gonna be complete shit as well?  I agree!
> 
> Also...



Is that...alistair!?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Is that...alistair!?


Disgusting isn't it?  



FFLN said:


> Well, that guy's got the hair down.
> 
> As long as there's alien sex in there, it should balance everything out. Right? Right??


By Alien sex you mean Shep and Garrus right?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> By Alien sex you mean Shep and Garrus right?



Shep's not an alien... to us. Wrex x Garrus. Robot sex would work too.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Shep's not an alien... to us. Wrex x Garrus. Robot sex would work too.



MmMMm..... Robot sex..


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> MmMMm..... Robot sex..



When Legion is dancing, it's not for his own amusement, but rather to turn Edi on.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

FFLN said:


> When Legion is dancing, it's not for his own amusement, but rather to turn Edi on.



I wasn't thinking about that... but.. :33 I hope Joker gets jealous and we get some delicious drama.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wasn't thinking about that... but.. :33 I hope Joker gets jealous and we get some delicious drama.



Oh, I see. You had some Optimus and Megatron on the mind then... or a Reaper and the Normandy-2.

And yes, Joker already doesn't like Legion all that much, so if it's turned into a triangle... That aside though, maybe she prefers it when Joker is crawling around in her ducts rather than having Legion up in her bay. On the other hand, maybe she likes it when Garrus is tweaking her weapons systems. Makes me wonder what she's giving back to him in return.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

omg.. you're putting images in my head. ..


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> omg.. you're putting images in my head. ..



Images that will be put on paper... perhaps?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Images that will be put on paper... perhaps?



... don't tempt me.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... don't tempt me.



...

Garrus and Edi, sittin' in a tree, C-A-L-I-B-R-A-T-I-N-G.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2010)

FFLN said:


> ...
> 
> Garrus and Edi, sittin' in a tree, C-A-L-I-B-R-A-T-I-N-G.



ANYONE BUT MY HUSBANDO!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ANYONE BUT MY HUSBANDO!



Hey, I'm just the messenger. He's already gone and done it, has been doing it, is still doing it... and liking it. Must be something about those 22nd century cyberwomen that Joker and Garrus are into. Hm, since Joker's always at his console watching you-know-what, I wonder what Garrus is actually seeing in his eyepiece...

And lol at the lack of actual DA2 related news or discussion.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

No no no.. Garrus is working on Calibrations... has nothing to do with "things" like that.  

Well... I like the model they use for Default FemHawke..  except that scar. Looks retarded,


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

So I guess the Elves and human are on the same height now.. too fucking bad I wont be able to play as one.... fucking Mods community better get to work.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2010)

That is a smokin' little dwarfette :33


----------



## Jesus (Oct 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So I guess the Elves and human are on the same height now.. too fucking bad I wont be able to play as one.... fucking Mods community better get to work.



It's just concept art, so I'm not sure the height differences are accurate. There won't even be any female Qunari in-game.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucius said:


> *Dragon Age 2 Console Intro Gameplay*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HpT8XLKPPG0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just mirrors:



Always knew two worlds 2 would be better


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Always knew two worlds 2 would be better



No man..Two Worlds II would have to be two times as better than the first one to be even marginally mediocre..

Arcania Gothic 4 came out and is an utter rape of a great RPG series (viva Gothic 1 and Gothic 2).

Fable 3 is only for consoles as of now.

Only Fallout:New Vegas from Obsidian will quench my thirst for good RPG's..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2010)

Good news guys!   Free shit for pre-ordering DA2 before Jan 11, 2011. I'll probably end up pre-ordering this game even though I know I'll probably dislike it...  _BUT_ I hope I am wrong.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn Bioware...I'll probably end up getting it too.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 23, 2010)

If you've yet to see this... you might want to look now


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITz7j8x8Xik[/YOUTUBE]





Holy shit..that trailer was awesome.


And it was all in-game graphics..

Oh BioWare,I love thee.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

The little boy inside of me is damn fucking excited... but then I remember _BIOWARE_.. and I cried... just a little. 

STILL CANT WAIT! 

It still has some of that shit graphic from SDCC though.. but AS LONG AS STORY IS GOOD... I'm ok with that.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2010)

i will cry as a PC gamer since they made it all Dynasty warrior


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm only excited for it because it's _DRAGON AGE_. If it wasn't DA2 I would have told Bioware NO U and left.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2010)

Not as good as Two Worlds 2


----------



## Wan (Oct 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITz7j8x8Xik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well now we know the BioWare founders weren't playing us when they said DA2's graphics would be amped off the chain.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2010)

I came 

edit: holy crap did he just shoot that guy in the dick?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

I WANT COLLECTORS EDITION. ANNOUNCE IT ALREADY BIOWARE.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2010)

women. badass women everywhere


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

Butter faces. Butter faces everywhere.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2010)

They look like men


----------



## Wan (Oct 26, 2010)

They look fine.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I WANT COLLECTORS EDITION. ANNOUNCE IT ALREADY BIOWARE.



Same.  I'm holding off on pre-ordering it until they announce one.  Then I can get Signature Collectors Edition.


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I WANT COLLECTORS EDITION. ANNOUNCE IT ALREADY BIOWARE.



Pretty sure they already stated that the Bioware Signature Edition IS the collector's edition.


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2010)

Jesus said:


> women. badass women everywhere



Except for the old Hag they all look so not good 

where is my awesome warrior chick in armor


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> They look fine.


Yeah, if you like man face. 



Rob_Zero said:


> Pretty sure they already stated that the Bioware Signature Edition IS the collector's edition.


If that's true..  Such a disappointment. I'll wait till Jan 11th or something before I pre-order. I want something better than in game content for collector's Edition.


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2010)

You gonna be a good girl and get it for master race?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

GUYS. I HAVE A FUCKING QUESTION. Im reading up on some DA2 news that I haven't been keeping up with.. and...* IS IT TRUE.. you cannot make a custom character*?  You can only play as manchild Hawke or FemHawke they've shown so far? _IS THIS TRUE... _ 



Muk said:


> You gonna be a good girl and get it for master race?


Shit.. if my question is TRUE.. Im NOT buying DA2. Imma pirate that shit.  F U BIOWARE. I MAD.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> GUYS. I HAVE A FUCKING QUESTION. Im reading up on some DA2 news that I haven't been keeping up with.. and...* IS IT TRUE.. you cannot make a custom character*?  You can only play as manchild Hawke or FemHawke they've shown so far? _IS THIS TRUE... _
> 
> 
> Shit.. if my question is TRUE.. Im NOT buying DA2. Imma pirate that shit.  F U BIOWARE. I MAD.



What? 


You can customise everything about your character except his/her name.

That will always be Hawke.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> 
> You can customise everything about your character except his/her name.
> ...



ARE YOU SURE? I hope you are right. Bioware hasn't said anything about this have they?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ARE YOU SURE? I hope you are right. Bioware hasn't said anything about this have they?



It's basically Mass Effect customisation.

They give us a good-looking Shepard/Hawke and we fuck him/her up by thinking we can do better than BioWare..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 27, 2010)

Im excited for this game. I got stuck on the stupid sloth demon in Origins, I need to give it another shot.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ARE YOU SURE? I hope you are right. Bioware hasn't said anything about this have they?



I know you _can't_ change your race.  You _can_ change your gender and class.  Hawke actually speaks this time, and a dialogue wheel based on the one from Mass Effect will be used.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It's basically Mass Effect customisation.
> 
> They give us a good-looking Shepard/Hawke and we fuck him/her up by thinking we can do better than BioWare..


I hope you are right.  



forgotten_hero said:


> I know you _can't_ change your race.  You _can_ change your gender and class.  Hawke actually speaks this time, and a dialogue wheel based on the one from Mass Effect will be used.


I know that much, but shit people be trolling me by saying you can't change Hawke's looks.  


ALSO.. I can't play as an _ELF_. 10/10 would rage again.


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2010)

i'll wait for a mod to come out to change race

bitch bioware can't stop mod world 

since its still the same engine as the DA, the mod world will continue


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 27, 2010)

Alright so I need a new rpg to play and Dragon Age Origin seems to have gotten pretty good reviews. Should I pay full price for the Ultimate Edition or should I just buy the regular game and not bother with the DLC?


----------



## Metaphor (Oct 27, 2010)

since the xbox combat looks like some dynasty warriors shit, i'll wait till it's like $20 b4 i buy it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

> i'll wait for a mod to come out to change race
> bitch bioware can't stop mod world
> since its still the same engine as the DA, the mod world will continue


I'll probably buy 360 version and get a "cheap" PC copy for MODS...  



Bushido Style said:


> Alright so I need a new rpg to play and Dragon Age Origin seems to have gotten pretty good reviews. Should I pay full price for the Ultimate Edition or should I just buy the regular game and not bother with the DLC?


Just get the game. All the DLC sucks. 



Metaphor said:


> since the xbox combat looks like some dynasty warriors shit, i'll wait till it's like $20 b4 i buy it


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 27, 2010)

> Alright so I need a new rpg to play and Dragon Age Origin seems to have gotten pretty good reviews. Should I pay full price for the Ultimate Edition or should I just buy the regular game and not bother with the DLC?



The only one I have is the Stone Prisoner, but that one should come with the game regardless of the version you buy.  From what I have seen the DLCs do  not add much to the overall story and you can get by just fine without them.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2010)

well the extra characters are actually an good dlc, but anything else isn't really worth it.

the vanilla with some mods will be alll what you need


----------



## Dace (Oct 28, 2010)

Bushido Style said:


> Alright so I need a new rpg to play and Dragon Age Origin seems to have gotten pretty good reviews. Should I pay full price for the Ultimate Edition or should I just buy the regular game and not bother with the DLC?



I got through the game without any DLC and still enjoyed it. If you're price concious, then getting the game alone doesn't mean you're missing anything too special...btw, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you bang the gong...be prepared


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If that's true..  Such a disappointment. I'll wait till Jan 11th or something before I pre-order. I want something better than in game content for collector's Edition.





It's true. Signature Edition is Collector's Edition.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2010)

i want more than digital stuff

digital stuff i can get per Interwebs


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn...at least you don't have to pay extra for the Signature Edition.

Edit:  Looks like Dragon Age is gonna have their own version of the Cerberus Network.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> It's true. Signature Edition is Collector's Edition.



......


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah...that's pretty pathetic for a Collector's Edition.  Still, it's a free addition, so there's no real reason to complain that we're not getting our money's worth.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Feels bad man. 

I guess it's nothing to complain about.. but I was just hoping for a REAL Collectors Edition and not just a Signature Edition.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 28, 2010)

It doesn't bother me at all. Not all games come with Collectors Edition. You should be happy that this does not cost extra.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

You're probably right. Since .. I'm spending less on a game that will probably suck.


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2010)

You need a "glass is half full" mentality, Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> You need a "glass is half full" mentality, Boss.



Bioware hurts me.


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2010)

BioWare: *If I must tear you apart, shoko, I will.*


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2010)

""What we're doing with the DLC in Dragon Age 2 is making it larger; so it'll be bigger teams, more unique environments, more unique creatures -- so that it gets the attention it deserves to get.""



pek


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2010)

"What we're doing with the DLC in Dragon Age 2 is making the second half of the game released in chapters after you've already spent $60 on the game.  So that players will feel they have already invested in the game and that spending another $7-$15 a month won't attract attention."


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> "What we're doing with the DLC in Dragon Age 2 is making the second half of the game released in chapters after you've already spent $60 on the game.  So that players will feel they have already invested in the game and that spending another $7-$15 a month won't attract attention."


Bioware hasn't done that to us in any game, so there is no reason to act like a butthurt internet forum goer just yet.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> ""What we're doing with the DLC in Dragon Age 2 is making it larger; so it'll be bigger teams, more unique environments, more unique creatures -- so that it gets the attention it deserves to get.""
> 
> 
> 
> pek



I don't trust the Bioware team that's developing Dragon Age.  They said they were gonna release 1 DLC (for DA1) bi-monthly for 2 years... and fuck, not even 2 years later DA2 is ready for a release.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm reasonably suspicious whenever a game company is touting the DLC feature of a game _before the game is released._

That's already showing the marketing company thinks DLC is a great money-making feature for them.

Now it could be that they're going to release a game that is incredibly awesome stand-alone and the DLC they are planning will simply expand on that to tell more incredibly awesome stories with the same setting.  If so, that's great, I commend them for it.

However I feel I'm rightfully suspicious that they're going to leave gaping holes to fill with DLC because they know that players will pay for it.  And that is a scummy thing for a company to do.

In this case I'm worried about the latter because I feel the timeline set for DA2's development is rather short.  When marketing forces development to rush out a product that's when KotOR2:TSL happens.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> As I said before, the DA2 development went faster than BioWare expected.  Would you rather them continue making content for DA: O instead of putting resources into the DLC for a more advanced game?  It doesn't make sense to make DLC for two games in the same setting simultaneously.


So fast that all the DLC was shit.  Not only the DLC sucked hard but it was glitchy. They should work on fixing their fucking glitches before coming out with DA2. They just threw in the whole "We tried so hard to fix them but we can't because of other stuff we can't fix. So if you want so and so you have to uninstall so and so DLC to make so and so DLC to work. lol SOrry gais! Maybe next time." Fucking unacceptable. I didn't give them my money so they can fuck around with shit they can't fix. Fuck yeah, I mad.

Fucking Shale never turned up at the end of my game. A whole fucking year and they can't even fix this glitch. Fucking fuck.

Thanks for reminding me how much the DA team fails.


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2010)

The teams that worked on DA2 and the DA: O DLC and patches were likely separate.  The fact that the DA2 development went faster than expected has nothing to do with DA: O DLC quality.  Granted, they could have put more people on the DLC team, but they didn't- couldn't- know that the DA2 development would go so fast.  Hence the word "unexpected".  The problem with the size of the DLC team and the resources put into it is what the DA2 dev is saying is resolved for DA2, and that's why I am excited.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

I think we're both talking about different things here. Anyways, I'm still a little skeptical at how _unexpectedly_ fast DA2 is being made. 1.5 years is a hell of a fast time to create a game. Considering they took... 6-8 years for DA1. (Yeah yeah, I know that also includes the making a new world and all that jazz.) However the demo for DA2 wasn't too impressive... Bioware has been great at making their trailers awesome, so I don't really depend on their trailers anymore. Dare I say it, Bioware no longer makes games for the "_mature_" audience, they make "_mature_" games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe the sequel was already in production even before they finished making first Dragon Age.

At least, that's my only explanation on how they could've come up with a release date in just one year apart from first game.

If not, then that means either they have one hell of a development team to make a grand scale game in just one year or they rushed the game.


----------



## Jade (Oct 28, 2010)

If the game will consume my time away from society. I will buy it. I really haven't been following this as I should be. 

I heard that it's shorter than DA:0. Any rumors on how much shorter.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Aurora said:


> If the game will consume my time away from society. I will buy it. I really haven't been following this as I should be.
> 
> I heard that it's shorter than DA:0. Any rumors on how much shorter.



Think Mass Effect short.


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Think Mass Effect short.



Which is still 25-35 hours long. Which is good enough for me. 

This game really does look like it is transitioning the same way ME1 went through to ME2. Which is somewhat of a good thing. Hope it doesn't lose it's RPGness and become some sort of Dynasty Warriors knockoff.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2010)

Mass Effect was definitely not a short game. So it's all good.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think we're both talking about different things here. Anyways, I'm still a little skeptical at how _unexpectedly_ fast DA2 is being made. 1.5 years is a hell of a fast time to create a game. Considering they took... 6-8 years for DA1. (Yeah yeah, I know that also includes the making a new world and all that jazz.) However the demo for DA2 wasn't too impressive... Bioware has been great at making their trailers awesome, so I don't really depend on their trailers anymore. Dare I say it, Bioware no longer makes games for the "_mature_" audience, they make "_mature_" games.



considering that 6-8 years also included an entirely brand new engine that time is well spend

this time around they are just using more pretty texture and a few modifications to the engine, instead of a brand new engine. that's why the entire 'making an engine' falls out.

with that time all spend on story writing and map design instead you really do have a shorter development time.

but i agree with Boss on DLC = Shit, since they were buggy and Content wise were also fucking shit. Even PC version didn't get the love it deserves


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

The World said:


> Which is still 25-35 hours long. Which is good enough for me.
> 
> This game really does look like it is transitioning the same way ME1 went through to ME2. Which is somewhat of a good thing. Hope it doesn't lose it's RPGness and become some sort of Dynasty Warriors knockoff.



My first run in ME2 took me 50 hrs because I did everything.. but 1/3 of that was spent MINING DEM MINERALS.  

Every run through after that was about 8-10 hrs.  

Yeah I'm hoping more of the RPG element is there than what they did to ME2. BUT _REGARDLESS_ of the lesser RPG elements in ME2 it was a great game and I enjoyed it. Heres hoping it will be the same for DA2.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2010)

MAN       FACE.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 4, 2010)

BioWare at work. Make moar aliens BioWare!!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Make a 3D Mass Effect sex-game/dating sim (cause they're the same thing, really), BioWare!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 4, 2010)

But in all honestly, BioWare owns my soul, regardless of what they do with this game.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> But in all honestly, BioWare owns my soul, regardless of what they do with this game.


Count me in bruh.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> But in all honestly, BioWare owns my soul, regardless of what they do with this game.



Of course.:33


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

companion interfaces..


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> companion interfaces..



That looks soo..Mass Effect 2'ified..if that is even a word.

Fuck..I am sad now..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

I TOLD YOU GUYS.  I've been saying this the whole time.

DA2 is Mass Effect with swords. 

Also.. Dem graphics.  

Bateman is probably right, Two worlds 2 > DA2.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS.  I've been saying this is whole time guys.
> 
> DA2 is Mass Effect with swords.
> 
> Bateman is probably right, Two worlds 2 > DA2.



I..I can't believe that I am going to say this..but I actually saw Two Worlds 2 in motion and I agree with Bateman on this one.

God-fucking-damn,it looks good.

It reminds me of Morrowind in how big the world and how strange it is and it reminds me of the Gothic series with the factions and the exploring.

Four freaking islands,each bigger than the other with its own climate,feel,weather,fauna and monsters,epic faction  quests,different regions with different customs,the fact that you can build your warrior as you see fit with no class to stiffle you,great cities with great style.

It gave me a geek-gasm when I saw it..

Not to mention the fact that the magic system is actually similar to functional magic..it reminds me of Nen..you actually create the magic spell out of a set of atributes..and you can find more that can change the effect of the spell.

And in comes out in the EU on November 9'th..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't seen anything on Two worlds 2 yet.. maybe I should check it out.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I haven't seen anything on Two worlds 2 yet.. maybe I should check it out.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd-gh1ySbzE[/YOUTUBE]

These images are from an old build.

What say you?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

TW2 Graphics >> DA2 by a mile.  

The guy who is talking in the video sounds bored. 

For serious though, if Bioware is making DA2 more like ME then they need to step up their graphics to ME level. I'm not saying Graphic makes the game.. but shit, DA2 is pretty casualized compare to DA1.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

About the magic system:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2DarXV9cYc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


And of course,the old smashy-shamsy sharp tools combat we all love:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDr-6LnrKeo[/YOUTUBE]

How about these videos Boss? 


And I am still thinking of what to reply to the fact that indeed Dragon Age 2 has been console-ified and dumbed down.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the system is pretty intense.  It's not just mage or warrior. Holly shit. It actually looks good. Also the armor design looks better than DA2. 

Can I pay as female in TW2?


----------



## Alien (Nov 5, 2010)

Two Worlds looks cool. Also has more RPG elements than DA2 it seems.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think the system is pretty intense.  It's not just mage or warrior. Holly shit. It actually looks good. Also the armor design looks better than DA2.
> 
> Can I pay as female in TW2?



Only in the huge,awesome,4 people co-op multiplayer mode..

Or you can play just a simple deathmatch..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

Alien said:


> Two Worlds looks cool. Also has more RPG elements than DA2 it seems.


The RPG elements in DA2 is the same as ME2. I ain't even trolling. I just hope the game would be fun. That's all I'm really counting on. ALSO David Gaider is writing the story.. so it can't be that bad... but I still fucking hate Bioware. 



Ciupy said:


> Only in the huge,awesome,4 people co-op multiplayer mode..
> 
> Or you can play just a simple deathmatch..


But I wanna play as female. ;_; 

Is this game for 360 too? Im to lazy to google.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The RPG elements in DA2 is the same as ME2. I ain't even trolling. I just hope the game would be fun. That's all I'm really counting on. ALSO David Gaider is writing the story.. so it can't be that bad... but I still fucking hate Bioware.
> 
> 
> But I wanna play as female. ;_;
> ...



They are trying to mainstream the game..they did the same with ME2..but there it worked because of the shooter mechanics.

But not here,not in a freaking fantasy RPG.

I want those complicated,with shitloads of stats,skills,armors,weapons,followers and brutal dificulty.

A fantasy RPG will never appeal to the Call Of Duty crowd..


And yes,the game is for the XBox 360 as well Shoko!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> They are trying to mainstream the game..they did the same with ME2..but there it worked because of the shooter mechanics.
> 
> But not here,not in a freaking fantasy RPG.
> 
> ...


Heh... TRUE. Only reason why Mass Effect was successful with less RPG elements is because of shoootan and most of the people who played ME2 has never had a waifu or husbando in a vidya gaem before.  So this is new and exciting to them.

Fantasy games like Dragon Age should never lose their RPG elements but I guess Bioware wants the same effect as ME2 did ... I don't think it will work here. Most Fantasy fans like the RPG elements. 

I'm a fan of both, and I say, although ME2 was a great game, not _ALL _games have to be like ME. I like the variety. _WHY_ Bioware. Why you do this.  

Well, I guess I'll wait around for a bit before I check up on TW2... the game does look playable. (I'm still playing New Vegas.  Boone! Boone! :fapfapfap)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

Well..as to why they do this..at first I was tempted to just say EA..

But it's more than that.

They are trying to be cool and hip and to attract the CoD crowd,where the real bucks are made.

They will never be able to do that because the CoD fan will just shrug and go to his new,shiny,once-every-year CallofDuty:Even More XTreme edition.

BioWare made its name with RPG gamers and it should continue to serve them.

I mean..Dragon Age: Origins sold 3,5 million copies..while ME2 sold only 1,75 million copies.

Sure,the hype that said that it was to be the spiritual successor to motherfucking Baldur's Gate 2 helped,but still..

Oldschool beat NewFag in that specific match.

The war is still undecided.


And I will be sure to play TW2 and tell you how awesome it is Boss..:33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 5, 2010)

*Smug face activate*


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree. Bioware should stick to RPGs because they are fucking amazing at it. Once they step out of that RPG-ness they become less unique.... know what I mean. They become more like a hipster company. . Like that DA trailer with that one 30 sec to Mars song that was never in the game. I WTF's at that trailer whole heartily. Not even funny... just WTF. 

Perhaps ME2 will sell more now it's also on the PS3. 

As far as DA being the successor to  Baldur's Gate... lol Bioware pretty much told their loyal fans to GTFO.  

 I'm sure TW2 will be GOTY material.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Smug face activate*



One thing. 

Please,just tell me how the hell did you know.

Inside info,or just a guess,or you were trollling at the time but an irony of fate struck..what was it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 5, 2010)

I wasn't trolling 


I always knew it would be better , I don't know why they change the gameplay in DAO2 to that extent, they should have just make it like Demon Souls, the combat is pretty simple and fun, the new gameplay just look like hack and slash


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, but Dragon Age Legends (facebook game) will give you items to use in DA2.  You can sign up for the beta:


----------



## Wan (Nov 5, 2010)

Remember, peeps.  Gameplay in the PC version and the console versions will be different.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 5, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Remember, peeps.  Gameplay in the PC version and the console versions will be different.



Don't listen to him, lose hope in DAO2, obviously we're all gonna play it anyways but we'll only be looking for flaws and we'll find a lot  

unlike in Two Words 2


----------



## Wan (Nov 5, 2010)

We'll only be looking for flaws because DAO was so amazingly better than TW2.   Whereas TW1...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 6, 2010)

BioWare confirms that you won't be able to add any armor you want to your companions, like you were able to do in Origins. I mad, but still buying 

(Though not confirmed) Specialised characters will not be able to use other weapons. As in a Rogue not being able to use a sword.


----------



## Wan (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> BioWare confirms that you won't be able to add any armor you want to your companions, like you were able to do in Origins. I mad, but still buying



I...

My optimism is ebbing away. Really, BioWare?  Are you doing the idiocy of unchangeable "armor" from ME2 all over again?  Are we going to have an equivalent to Miranda, who strutted into combat wearing a skin-tight catsuit and somehow survived?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 6, 2010)

At least there is Witcher 2 to look forward to


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> BioWare confirms that you won't be able to add any armor you want to your companions, like you were able to do in Origins. I mad, but still buying



WHY. Oh I mad as fuck.  Confirmed as Mass Effect with swords. 

Will probably still buy the game.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2010)

You can't change your race in DA2?  wtf???


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> *BioWare confirms that you won't be able to add any armor you want to your companions, like you were able to do in Origins.* I mad, but still buying
> 
> (Though not confirmed) Specialised characters will not be able to use other weapons. As in a Rogue not being able to use a sword.






 glad I didn't get my hopes too high for this


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

Bioware .... *WHY*.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2010)

Bioware is trolling the shit outta its fans...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 6, 2010)

No idea why they would change something that worked perfectly.
*Podcast:* 

There is an audio player below the images, on the left. Listen and cry with me.
Also, the UI makes me cringe.


----------



## Alien (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm gonna cry in a corner while holding my copies of Baldur's Gate 1 & 2


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll forgive anything if the game would have good dialogues and story. And well-written dwarf companion.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

DA2 is like a step back from DA1.  

I'm just hoping overall story will save it. Gameplay was.... _ok_. Im not really into the whole Dynatsy Warrior style of fightting... but whatever. I Know the PC version you still get to play it like DA1.. but I'll probably get it on 360 because I like playing games on my couch more than my PC chair.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 6, 2010)

I would guess that companion armor will be released as DLC. Also, they're probably cutting back on the "trivial" stuff, or the details, because they have a smaller frame of time to work on the game. One year? Yeah... Unless they already had this planned and had been working on it even during Origin's development, but that seems very unlikely.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2010)

But why can't we pick a different race other than human?  Let's get back to that issue...

WTF????


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

Im listenign to the pod cost... and I think it's a lot of talk and no show. :>

Can't play as Elf.. feels fucking bad man. I play fantasy games to play as different race.... not be human.  

Also since your team mates cant change outfits... Im guessing for Hawke it's gonna be like ME2 wher eyou can change colors... and get little armor mods. 

ME2 was fucking cancer and we all ate that shit up.


----------



## Memos (Nov 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> DA2 is like a step back from DA1.
> 
> I'm just hoping overall story will save it. Gameplay was.... _ok_. Im not really into the whole Dynatsy Warrior style of fightting... but whatever. I Know the PC version you still get to play it like DA1.. but I'll probably get it on 360 because I like playing games on my couch more than my PC chair.



Move your couch over to your PC. Problem solved.

You're welcome.

I'm most interested in the story so as long as that is good and the game is playable i'm fine. Gonna play it on the PC :33


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 6, 2010)

They worked what, 10 years on Origins? That game's story literally was ''OMG DARKSPAWN GET ARMY!''.
I wouldn't get my hopes up for a brilliant moving story.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 6, 2010)

>> Western RPG
> Story


HAhahahahahaha. Good luck with that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2010)

Planescape: Torment laughs at all of you


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2010)

Raiou said:


> But why can't we pick a different race other than human?  Let's get back to that issue...
> 
> WTF????


Cause your playing a set character...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the most hurting thing is the fact that they have removed features which worked perfectly well in the previous game.


----------



## Kri (Nov 6, 2010)

_*puts on BioWare Defense Force armor*_



The Boss said:


> Im listenign to the pod cost... and I think it's a lot of talk and no show. :>


Lies.

There were three pictures!



> Can't play as Elf.. feels fucking bad man. I play fantasy games to play as different race.... not be human.


 I generally feel the same, but apart from the Dwarf Noble origin, my favorite characters were both human. As far as I see _Dragon Age II_, it's not as important who you are (_Origins_ was heavily focused on coming from different roots to the same destiny) as it is who you're going to be remembered as. You're The Champion of Kirkwall, but what that means is what you're deciding.

Essentially, it's _Origins_ flipped on its head. Instead of being a vague someone from somewhere and winding up, regardless of all else, at the top of Fort Drakon slaying the Archdemon, you're a specific someone (or, at least, from a specific family -- you always have the same parents and siblings) and you wind up doing something vague and significant.



> Also since your team mates cant change outfits... Im guessing for Hawke it's gonna be like ME2 wher eyou can change colors... and get little armor mods.


Not so, no worries.

You have  as _Origins_, though your  that upgrades (and, with some companions, does actually change). Companions still have belt, ring, and necklace slots, as well.



> ME2 was fucking cancer and we all ate that shit up.


I am someone who enjoyed ME2, despite some changes that I wasn't fond of, so I suppose you should take my opinion with a grain of salt, but _Dragon Age II_ isn't going to be as different as everyone is making it out to be.

Other than the origins (which were wonderful, I'll make no claims otherwise) and making companions wear the same clothing (let's be honest, there weren't that many unique models in Origins), what has actually been lost?

At the same time, we're gaining faster combat (the same style of combat, it's not _Dynasty Warriors_, it's just faster), a rivalry system, a personality system, a voiced protagonist (a negative for some, I suppose), a new art style (also a negative for some, I suppose), as well as everything else we enjoyed about _Origins_.

Maybe it's just me, but I've no idea what anyone is worried about.



crazymtf said:


> Cause your playing a set character...


Set that you're a human from Lothering.

Everything else is just as customizable as before.


----------



## Wan (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> >> Western RPG
> > Story
> 
> 
> HAhahahahahaha. Good luck with that.



Knights of the Old Republic, Mass Effect, and the first Dragon Age say hi.  Even if DA: O's story wasn't the most original, it was still very well-written and executed.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm okay with the changes. I just hope my PC is up to it. 

female Hawke


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Planescape: Torment laughs at all of you



Yeah..but Planescape:Torment was an accident..a fluke,a stroke of genius.

I have trouble finding books with a story and characters as good as that game,not to mention games..


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Knights of the Old Republic, Mass Effect, and the first Dragon Age say hi.  Even DA: O's story wasn't the most original, *it was still very well-written and executed.*





It had a lot of setting fluff but the story itself was _shit_.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuck the haters. Anyone who said DAO story sucks can S my D.  

Anyways, I lol'd so hard.


*Spoiler*: _Man Face_


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2010)

5 minutes of Dragon Age 2 leaked gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zg478Ui-jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah..


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 7, 2010)

What the heck is that? It looks like some Dynasty Warriors thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> What the heck is that? It looks like some Dynasty Warriors thing.



I know......


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> What the heck is that? *It looks like some Dynasty Warriors* thing.



 


I hope Storyline will make the game playable.  I don't understand why Bioware is changing things that aren't broken in DAO. A bunch of bitches and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 7, 2010)

Like you said, it's because that cancer tasted sooooo good.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

Only tastes good temporary. Like marijuana. Then you realized you've been casualized. And then.... it only goes down hill from there. 

Casualization is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Are they indecisive about Isabela's skin colour or what?


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> 5 minutes of Dragon Age 2 leaked gameplay.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zg478Ui-jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah..



Look at the control interface. _Xbox 360_ version.

Stick with the PC and it will be fine.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck the haters. Anyone who said DAO story sucks can S my D.



What part of the story did you like best?
The part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn or the part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Burning hate. I hate how they are dumbing the game down for consoles.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Metaphor (Nov 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I don't understand why Bioware is changing things that aren't broken in DAO. A bunch of bitches and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



because bioware does this thing where they try to accommodate everyone but the people who actually play the game


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> What part of the story did you like best?
> The part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn or the part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn?



The part where I have to deal with Loghain's treachery.


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 7, 2010)

killing howe was sweet for me. he was a king-sized ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kri (Nov 7, 2010)

If you played _Origins_ on the 360, this isn't all that different. They are running around and auto-attacking (well, not-so-'auto' attacking) and using abilities they'd mapped to X, Y, and B, just like before.



Kitsukaru said:


> Are they indecisive about Isabela's skin colour or what?


The skinners are having a lot of trouble putting her model in any lighting. Even in _Origins_ she looked the same skin tone as Alistair unless you brought her up in the toolset. Not sure what the problem is, that it would exist in both games and this completely different model's render.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you explain the man face as well?


----------



## Kri (Nov 7, 2010)

The newer model of her on the blog update page has a smaller chin. I'm not sure if she's completely un-manned yet but they took a step in that direction.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> What part of the story did you like best?
> The part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn or the part where you go get an army to fight darkspawn?



0/10 Try again


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 7, 2010)

I realise Dragon Age Origins wasn't special when I played Oblivion, If there were trophies to be had in Oblivion I'd be playing it right now. Completed the main quest and Shivering Isles. Loved it, leveling was annoying though


----------



## Kri (Nov 7, 2010)

Leveling was a bit too easy. I liked the premise of getting better at things by actually _doing_ said things, but you screw yourself over accidentally leveling acrobatics when you can't resist hopping everywhere, pushing your level up to a point where the enemies you fight are stronger than you're fit to contest.

But I suppose it's easy enough, you know, just _not_ having acrobatics as a core skill.

I'd rather the world scaling be more like _Fallout 3_, where you don't have to worry about picking a lock, turning around, and the rat you just stepped over coming in now shits fire and bleeds Nazi propaganda.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

reminds me of jade empire

_*Zen-aku approves +20*_


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> 5 minutes of Dragon Age 2 leaked gameplay.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zg478Ui-jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah..



That looks like the same button configuration that was for the consoles on DA 1.

I wish they would have made the interface a little better but I still don't care, I enjoyed DA 1 on the PS3. I'm still getting PC master race though.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

wow was that crap or was that crap 

console looked so fucking like dynasty warriors


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> 5 minutes of Dragon Age 2 leaked gameplay.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zg478Ui-jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah..



THAT'S MY TV/MONITOR RIGHT THERE! HOLY SHIT!

/offtopic



The Boss said:


> 0/10 Try again



He has a point, the darkspawn got old real fucking quick for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Gomez said:


> THAT'S MY TV/MONITOR RIGHT THERE! HOLY SHIT!
> 
> /offtopic



Yeah,that's a..Samsung..

I have one like that as my monitor as well..


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> >> Western RPG
> > Story
> 
> 
> HAhahahahahaha. Good luck with that.



You must be living under a japanese rock or something. Western RPGs are so much better than the trite japan spews out all the time, it's not even funny.



> Yeah,that's a..Samsung..
> 
> I have one like that as my monitor as well..



You have a  Samsung for your monitor? I don't know, I thought it was a funny coincidence so I got overly excited, I guess. Didn't know there were that many people using a 55" TV for their computer needs.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Gomez said:


> You must be living under a japanese rock or something. Western RPGs are so much better than the trite japan spews out all the time, it's not even funny.



Well..if all I could save from my old,old RPG's,whether JRPG's or WRPG's would be just three games..all of them would be WRPG's.

And by this I mean the holy trinity of RPG's:

Baldur's Gate 2,Fallout 1 and of course Planescape:Torment.

I don't really recall any JRPG's having characters as deep,story as good,or RPG traits as pure as those three had. 

And yeah,the story in DA wasn't anything to write home about.

That game was awesome because of the lore fluff in the Codex and the story and personalities of the companions.




> You have a  Samsung for your monitor? I don't know, I thought it was a funny coincidence so I got overly excited, I guess. Didn't know there were that many people using a 55" TV for their computer needs.



I spoke too soon.

I have A Samsung as the monitor for my PC,not that..huge,huge,expensive thing..

I bet you can tan your face just by looking too much at that thing.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2010)

I know, right? After you've played one JRPG, you've played them all :S

Start with a boring main character, add the same old "wandering till something finds me" gameplay, sprinkle a dash of "oh god it's turn based again". Mix some stereotypical companions, and gift them with the inability to cope with any and all emotional conundrums. Make sure all of them have a very, very tragic past. 

Add water and stir.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm..maybe the more exotic,obscure stuff is better.

Maybe some Persona games,or some from the days of PS1 or PS2.

But as of now,the poster child for this generation of JRPG's is FF13..and boy,it ain't looking pretty..

EDIT:

Well,heck with the gloom and doom..

Tomorrow Two Worlds Two should come out.

I hope that I can buy it digitally on Steam,if not..

I just hope I can find a nearby store who sells it.

I am hoping that it will be awesome because although this year has brought RPG fans New Vegas,another good RPG couldn't hurt,could it?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe some Persona games



Bleargh, no thanks.



Ciupy said:


> or some from the days of PS1 or PS2.



I don't know any other days, dude


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Gomez said:


> Bleargh, no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any other days, dude



 


Yeah..those consoles had awesome games..

Ohh,shit.

In my list of awesome games I didn't include the Gothic series (Gothic 1,Gothic 2 :Night of the Raven and Gothic III with Community Patch) and The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind,the high point of the TES series and the best of the lot.

Awesome,exploration-based RPG's.

I hope that after the failure of Arcania:Gothic 4,TW2 can redeem the genre..


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like Jade Empire without the jumping or martial arts styles...


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Well... there _is_ jumping, if you're a rogue... and mild 'teleportation'... >_>

The latter is more of a 'ninja vanish' smoke-bomb-to-backstab thing, but it has enough people annoyed on the BioWare social. To be fair, there's something similar in _Awakening_, though I suppose I don't know if people were bothered by that too.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

_Awakening_ was complete shit filled with bugs Bioware can't even fix themselves. Fucking worst $40 and 10hrs I've ever spent on an expansion. Fucking bull shit. Yes.. I still mad. 



Gomez said:


> He has a point, the darkspawn got old real fucking quick for me.


DarkSpawn is the main drive of the game.. but there is so much more to it then just that. If you put it like that then all games can be huur duuurrr killing darkspawn, killing Geth, killing demons ... ect. 



Ciupy said:


> Tomorrow Two Worlds Two should come out.


GOTYAY.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> Well... there _is_ jumping, if you're a rogue... and mild 'teleportation'... >_>


Why are you only able to jump if you're a rogue?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

I think he means jump as in an attack move?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think he means jump as in an attack move?


If so, that's not jumping.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

you mean jumping as to spamm the space bar? i doubt they'll implement it 

and it wouldn't really be an rpg anymore


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

How so? Fallout is more of a RPG then any Bioware game.. and there's jumping.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Jump as in jump flip over somebody and wind up behind them. It's an ability with a long cooldown outside of Varric exaggerated scenes, so no, not spamming spacebar.

Still, there wasn't any jumping, at all, in _Origins_, so it might be disconcerting at first.

--

As far as _Fallout_ being more RPG than BioWare games, old BioWare games were all D&D-based. Can't get much more RPG than that, since that's where the genre essentially came from. Still, the more recent _Fallout_ games haven't suffered at all for being able to jump, or for action-oriented combat for that matter.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Awakening_ was complete shit filled with bugs Bioware can't even fix themselves. Fucking worst $40 and 10hrs I've ever spent on an expansion. Fucking bull shit. Yes.. I still mad.
> 
> 
> DarkSpawn is the main drive of the game.. but there is so much more to it then just that. If you put it like that then all games can be huur duuurrr killing darkspawn, killing Geth, killing demons ... ect.
> ...





I actually liked Awakening. Sure there were a few glitches but they weren't a big problem for me. Some plot points could have been fleshed out more too but I actually liked the story and how it was integrated in the backstory
*Spoiler*: __ 



(the Architect is the one who actually awoke Urthemiel)



The game was pretty and I dare say I had more fun sometimes than I did in the original game with gameplay.

No romances was kind of a bummer but I didn't really wanna fuck any of the woman characters anyway. It would have been funny if you could fuck Justice though.


----------



## Penance (Nov 8, 2010)

Niiiiiice....


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

If you take off Justice's clothes, his body is still healthy and quite ripped, only his head looks gross if I remember correctly. Bag-over-head seems like an easy solution, and maybe nose plugs since he does have some rotting, peeling flesh.

Also, if you read _The Calling_, The Architect stuff wasn't as surprising, since that's when all that stuff was actually happening. It was nice to see the cameos, though it'd be better if Duncan or Maric had a chance at him and the dwarf.

That book was worth it even just to find out how awesome Duncan was. Sneaks around the Circle Tower to steal stuff for fun, gets caught, and has sex with the woman who caught him. And the circumstances around his Joining... No wonder The Maker bestowed upon him such a mighty beard.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

I hate Awakening with all of my hate. 

But yeah, it wasn't as great since i did read the books.. and out of lazyness of not wanting to fight the Architect, ( aka loss of interest in the expansion story) I let him go. Then I remembered the book.. something about how great his idea would be if all humans turned into Wardens... then they can't die by darkspawn blood...  and then I learned 2 Grey Wardens can't produce a child... so yeah the Architect was actually really evil. Feels bad man. 

Also.. after reading the books I dislike Maric.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Pffft,I wonder how deep the character customization is in this one..

I hope it's at least as good as this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQGSaq5qNhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Pffft,I wonder how deep the character customization is in this one..
> 
> I hope it's at least as good as this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQGSaq5qNhg[/YOUTUBE]



TW2 confirmed GOTYAY.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> you mean jumping as to spamm the space bar? i doubt they'll implement it


You seem to spam one button in DAII as it is. Maybe spamming two will add some variety.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> You seem to spam one button in DAII as it is. Maybe spamming two will add some variety.



At least for console you get to spam 4 buttons.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> At least for console you get to spam 4 buttons.


But you can only jump if you're a rogue. And, then, only if you choose the right skills and spam the right button.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

SPAM BUTTONS= 
RADIAL WHEEL =


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Spamming one ability on any respectable difficulty level won't get you anywhere, I'm sure. If you don't play on Hard or Nightmare, the game may as well played itself in _Origins_...

--

Can't say I've payed attention to _Two Worlds 2_ at all. Should I?

I couldn't enjoy the first.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> --
> 
> Can't say I've payed attention to _Two Worlds 2_ at all. Should I? I couldn't enjoy the first.



Well,the only thing TW2 has in common with the first one is the name I think..

And according to a lot of people,this is the RPG surprise of 2010.:33

So..yeah.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> But you can only jump if you're a rogue. And, then, only if you choose the right skills and spam the right button.


... but I won't be playing as rouge. Jumping is small time. :ho 



The World said:


> SPAM BUTTONS=
> *RADIAL WHEEL* =


It's ok in ME but in _DRAGON AGE_...  



Kri said:


> Can't say I've payed attention to _Two Worlds 2_ at all. Should I?
> 
> I couldn't enjoy the first.


It's gonna be GOTYAY bruh.  

But in all seriousness, I've watched some of the youtube clips posted here, seems pretty cool. A lot you can do with the character class. I'll probably sit it out until price drops... and more reviews. If it peaks my interest enough, I'll get it.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

We should have plenty of time here to see reviews, since NA gets it _next year_. 

Might have to get one of those extra special internet discounts in the mean time, just to whet the pallet of course.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> We should have plenty of time here to see reviews, since NA gets it _next year_.
> 
> Might have to get one of those extra special internet discounts in the mean time, just to whet the pallet of course.



They don't want to overburden you with too many good games over the winter season..

Shit,it's delayed that much in NA? 


And..yaargh,matey,may the wind blow unto your sails!


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks kind of like _Risen_, or _Divinity_, or _Gothic_... or maybe I'm just racist and thing all European RPGs are alike. My PC is currently craving _The Witcher 2_ as far as that style of RPG goes, which should also be out early next year.

And _The Witcher_ tickles me inappropriately.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> Looks kind of like _Risen_, or _Divinity_, or _Gothic_... or maybe I'm just racist and thing all European RPGs are alike. My PC is currently craving _The Witcher 2_ as far as that style of RPG goes, which should also be out early next year.
> 
> And _The Witcher_ tickles me inappropriately.



Well,most European RPG's tend to be open world,exploration-based.

There are awesome ones (Gothic,Risen) and of course abject failures..Arcania..

And The Witcher was a strange case..didn't expect that kind of quality from a game produced in Poland with a budget that ammounted for one month's supply of beer for a western producer.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

How good is the Witcher in story term? I have it for PC.. but haven't done much with it.  Witcher2 looks hot.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How good is the Witcher in story term? I have it for PC.. but haven't done much with it.  Witcher2 looks hot.



It's better than DA: O in terms of story,and has a much,much cooler main character.

The world is shitty and grimdark though..

I didn't mean the quality of the setting,but just how crapsack'y it is.

But be sure to play the Enhanced Edition though,unless you are fond of waiting a minute everytime you want to enter a house..and another minute when you exit that house..


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Plus you can kill most normal people :33

Though you can't take their dresses.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Luckily I do have the enchanted version. I got it back when Steam was piratically giving it away for free.


No dresses to be taken?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

I tried playing Witcher but It I didn't like the combat. I want to get Witcher 2 but only If they improve the combat and If it's on the PS3


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I tried playing Witcher but It I didn't like the combat. I want to get Witcher 2 but only If they improve the combat and If it's on the PS3



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ravxVjnOoRM[/YOUTUBE]

The new combat..and I think it's on the PS3 as well.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

i want a revamped baldur's gate 2

they'd probably make tons of money just upping the graphics and game play and keeping the story and mechanics


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

It's on the PS3 section on IGN so I think it will be on the PS3 it seems


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ravxVjnOoRM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The new combat..and I think it's on the PS3 as well.



That shit looks so cash.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

My old roommate hated the combat, and to be honest so did I at first. It takes a while, but if you stick with it through the first few areas it starts to grow on you.



Muk said:


> i want a revamped baldur's gate 2
> 
> they'd probably make tons of money just upping the graphics and game play and keeping the story and mechanics


The underlying rule set was from AD&D 2nd edition I believe... convoluted almost for the sake of being so. D&D4E is a hell of a lot more friendly if they wanted to modernize it, but probably too much so for a lot of the BG and BG2 fans.

I think it'd be hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ravxVjnOoRM[/YOUTUBE]





Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zg478Ui-jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Yep. I have to admit. 

Anything looks better than DA2 right about now. DA2's story better be fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> The underlying rule set was from AD&D 2nd edition I believe... convoluted almost for the sake of being so. D&D4E is a hell of a lot more friendly if they wanted to modernize it, but probably too much so for a lot of the BG and BG2 fans.
> 
> I think it'd be hard to make everyone happy.



Ha..seeing the mindset in which BioWare is right now,I wouldn't be surprised if they'd just drop the D&D system altogether and would do the remake as a hack&slash..

Kinda like what the fuckers who want to remake Jagged Alliance want to do.

The greatest turn-based strategy system in history and the bastards just go "derp,we be making it real time and streamlined!"


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm worried about what's going to happen to _Deus Ex_ too...

The first one is delicious. Someone should remake it in Source so I can play it without my eyes vomiting (though, I did replay it somewhat recently, and could easily see myself doing so again before its prequel shows face).

--

Has anyone remixed the Rise to Power trailer with This Is The New Shit?

I'm feeling nostalgic for the things that made people rage the last time around.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> My old roommate hated the combat, and to be honest so did I at first. It takes a while, but if you stick with it through the first few areas it starts to grow on you.
> 
> The underlying rule set was from AD&D 2nd edition I believe... convoluted almost for the sake of being so. D&D4E is a hell of a lot more friendly if they wanted to modernize it, but probably too much so for a lot of the BG and BG2 fans.
> 
> I think it'd be hard to make everyone happy.



with revamp i ment just graphics up and in 3d

keep the ad&d rule set

i hate 4.0 ruleset its crap, its shit, the end.

i want to be able to go around in town kill npcs like i want and then have guards hunt me till the end of days 

it was just so good to play around and find out all sort of freedom you had back then.

now the npcs are all protected from death and what not. its totally shitty


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

There's only one person in all of _New Vegas_ that you can't kill. :33

Granted, it's buggy as hell...

I have a playthrough of BG2 going but I haven't touched it in months. Though, I do look forward to going back to it. I know what you mean with that sense of freedom, but it comes at the cost of being hard. You can't take damage like most modern games, and companions can and often do die _permanently_ if you aren't careful.

Can you imagine if you took focus from Alistair and a Hurlock decapitated him? Combat ending doesn't cure those wounds... better have Wynne on hand or suck it up and find another bastard heir.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

SPEAKING OF ALISTAIR...

I'm scared as fuck to see him in the new shiny graphics. Not sure if want.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

There are a lot of games coming out next year I want. I also like  The Lord of the Rings: War in the North, It looks pretty interesting as well, Infamous, Two Worlds 2, *Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood*, Batman: Arkham City and Dragon Age 2 so many games coming out around the same time.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Feels good... I'm anxious for something. Other than _New Vegas_ and _Fable_, both of which break whenever they want to, I've got nothing to play with.

Not really interested in _Black Ops_, but, we'll see how that goes.



The Boss said:


> I'm scared as fuck to see him in the new shiny graphics. Not sure if want.


They said they want returning characters to look as recognizable as possible. Isabela is an exception to that since her role was so small. People only remember her for being willing to do a foursome with the Warden, Alistair, and Leliana.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't forget The Old Republic Bateman,don't forget it..:33


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Kri said:


> They said they want returning characters to look as recognizable as possible. *Isabela* is an exception to that since her role was so small. People only remember her for being willing to do a foursome with the Warden, Alistair, and Leliana.



Good... I hope.  

Also... *Isabela*... wait. Wut. I haven't been paying much attention to DA2's details..... but is that the pirate chick?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Good... I hope.
> 
> Also... *Isabela*... wait. Wut. I haven't been paying much attention to DA2's details..... but is that the pirate chick?



Yup,the same chick from the Pearl,the one you could have a foursome with..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yup,the same chick from the Pearl,the one you could have a foursome with..



  

She had a better face in DA1. I never tried the 4some.. but that 3some was funny.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2010)

Isabela is returning in Dragon Age 2?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1BW-Yeo6X8[/YOUTUBE]

Why Dragon Age won't come close to Oblivion


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Isabela is returning in Dragon Age 2?


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

you mean the girl that taught you the duelist specialization?

she was not hot


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

That would be she.

She has a new voice actor now so she doesn't sound exactly like Anora again.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

That video just annoys me, the fact we can't be an Elf is just  the Elven story was great. I actually wanted to help after being treated so badly over the years  Having a Elf Hawk would have done that, an Elf champion would kinda be a big deal


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

master race/pc-mods will probably allow you to play any race.

i doubt the community will take more than a week until they manage to patch/fix that stupid restriction on the game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

Pc gaming is dead 

But seriously don't like playing games on my PC, hopefully there is some way we can help the Elves someway in this version. Going to be evil to everyone else


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

I think the elves might be your enemy at some point. They love Qunari occupation because they get to be equal citizens in a place that was once practically the center of elven slave trade, and I'm pretty sure the imminent Qunari invasion is going to be much of Hawke's focus, and why Cassandra and the Templars want the Champion's help.

The Chantry vs The Qun

It'll be nice being stuck in the middle of an ideological battle instead of a war with pseudo-dead people. Especially since Hawke comes from a powerful mage family ( (s)he's related to the Human Mage Warden through his/her mother, whose family draws its lineage generations upon generations back to some of the most famous mages in Ferelden history), and we know how tense things can be between mages and the Chantry.

And between mages and Kirkwall.

Should be sexy.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll say one thing: the staff combat animations look cool.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

> I think the elves might be your enemy at some point. They love Qunari occupation because they get to be equal citizens in a place that was once practically the center of elven slave trade, and I'm pretty sure the immanent Qunari invasion is going to be much of Hawke's focus, and why Cassandra and the Templars wand his help.





Can't blame them for liking Qunari, the humans in the first game treated them pretty badly, stopping the slave trade in the Elven Alienage was my favourite quest...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That video just annoys me, the fact we can't be an Elf is just  the Elven story was great. I actually wanted to help after being treated so badly over the years  Having a Elf Hawk would have done that, an Elf champion would kinda be a big deal



You know what else was great about playing as an Elf? The ending where you die.. especially if you romance Alistair. My first play through.... I'll never forget it.  He gives the elves back their lands and gives a heart warming speech about how special the warden was to him. ;_; 

All this DA talk makes me want to play it again.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2010)

The graphics in that video look like 2005...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2010)

For the 2010-age 60 bucks a pop, I don't want a game with graphics from way back when I could get a game for 40 or 50...


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2010)

Pay 50. You're playing it on the PC anyway.

Bear in mind it'll look better on your PC to begin with.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

... AND Mods.  

I'm still undecided if I want PC or 360... I was leaning towards 360... but I KNOW I will want mods. Can't have Isabela looking like a man throughout the whole game.


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... AND Mods.
> 
> Can't have Isabela looking like a man throughout the whole game.



?

I ain't sticking my virtual dick in that thing.

Give me back my Morri-kun


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2010)

i am upset to hear i will not be able to snuggle with Qunari women

i bought the crowbar and every thing


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2010)

Raiou said:


> The graphics in that video look like 2005...



Still 10X better then DA1 graphics.


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 9, 2010)

story and gameplay are the most important things to me i could careless about the graphics. ya sure its nice to have good graphics but its not needed to make a good game.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 9, 2010)

Kri said:


> I think the elves might be your enemy at some point. They love Qunari occupation because they get to be equal citizens in a place that was once practically the center of elven slave trade, and I'm pretty sure the imminent Qunari invasion is going to be much of Hawke's focus, and why Cassandra and the Templars want the Champion's help.



I could see the city elves from Kirkwall rising against the Chantry during the Qunari invasion. They do seem to be quite numerous in Kirkwall.

I doubt the Dalish would ally with the Qunari, though, as they want to regain their old ways, and the Qun seems pretty incompatible with Elven religion.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

Isabella looks ugly as fuck in DA2. I could never love that ugly bitch as Hawke. I'd rather be with his hotter looking sister whatsherface.

Looks like the developers dropped Isabella from a very tall ugly tree and her face hit every branch on the way down. (I MAD BTW)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure Bioware can (or will) out do Alistair. Don't have any plans for silly romances with inferior males. 

_Excuse me_, I'm to busy being the champion of whatever that place is.


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

I think we're expecting more companions this time around, to at least counter the fact that some companions will be too busy with their own lives to travel with you at various points in the timeline.

And more variation can only be a good thing.

I _think_ their are non-companion romance options this time as well.





Jesus said:


> I doubt the Dalish would ally with the Qunari, though, as they want to regain their old ways, and the Qun seems pretty incompatible with Elven religion.


Mmm. But even so, they'd be even less inclined to side with the Chantry, given what happened with the Dales. They'd be stuck between a rock and a hard place, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Champion had the opportunity to try and nudge the clans one way or another.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I realise Dragon Age Origins wasn't special when I played Oblivion, If there were trophies to be had in Oblivion I'd be playing it right now. Completed the main quest and Shivering Isles. Loved it, leveling was annoying though





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1BW-Yeo6X8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Why Dragon Age won't come close to Oblivion



So... I heard you like mudkrabz.

Story-wise and character-wise, Oblivion was crap when compared to DA. Heck, the quests were annoying too. I like the skill system, movement, and combat, but that's about it. The mods do make you want to keep playing though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2010)

Oblivion is nowhere near as good as DA, it's truth.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

FFLN said:


> So... I heard you like mudkrabz.
> 
> Story-wise and character-wise, Oblivion was crap when compared to DA. Heck, the quests were annoying too. I like the skill system, movement, and combat, but that's about it. The mods do make you want to keep playing though.



Pretty much this. I played Oblivion before playing any Bioware games. Although Oblivion is great in it's own way, I still prefer Bioware games because (like you said) they create likeable characters (they attach the players to the characters), and their stories are probably the best I've ever played.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Pretty much this. I played Oblivion before playing any Bioware games. Although Oblivion is great in it's own way, I still prefer Bioware games because (like you said) they create likeable characters (they attach the players to the characters), *and their stories are probably the best I've ever played*.



That's sad. 

Somewhere right now Kojima is crying in his lap Shoko.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2010)

Pff Oblivion had a higher rating than that of  DAO on all the major media sites Game Informer, IGN, gamespot etc....


It is a matter of opinion though but most people agree opinion thus mine is the more sane one  



Come back to me when you'r be a vampire in DAO


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

It's rated three points higher on Metacritic, but I can almost guarantee you that much of that comes from its vast open world, and not for a compelling story or characters. Personally, I played until I was bored with three or four different characters before I even bothered to deal with the Oblivion gates... it was just hard to care, especially compared to the guilds and other side quests.

--

Trying to pick apart the abilities screen for Hawke... no idea what I'm seeing.



Also...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

The World said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Somewhere right now Kojima is crying in his lap Shoko.


We' were talking in RPG terms.  
Metal Gear >>> Any game. All day. Everrrry day. 
No fucking annoying glitches. Everything works. The game is at it's perfection when released. Yes. Godjima. I <3 You. Glorious fucking tears I shed in every Metal Gear Game.  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Come back to me when you'r be a vampire in DAO


Yeah... because being a Vampire in Oblivion was _sooo_ great. Also... lol vampires in Freleden.  


Im confused too....


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

I think, instead of being a straight line, there are different prerequisites for abilities. So, you don't have to get ability B just to get D eventually, you can also go from A to C to D. If that makes sense.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2010)

Vampire were great hater, Vampires would be great in DAO  



Hmmm no idea either


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 9, 2010)

_Oblivion_ is actually one of the worst games I've ever played. Granted, I haven't played many games, but I was utterly baffled at the amount of praise that game received. Incredibly dull, with no interesting characters or plot elements in sight. Granted, DA1 had quite a lot of cliché elements in its plot too, but at least it had some wonderful character work going on. _Oblivion_, on the other hand, was a stale mess, and I've never been able to understand all the shining reviews. Same goes for the rubbish _Final Fantasy XII_.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Vampire were great hater, Vampires would be great in DAO


Yeah, until someone turns their Warden into Edward. Soooooo great. 



Kri said:


> I think, instead of being a straight line, there are different prerequisites for abilities. So, you don't have to get ability B just to get D eventually, you can also go from A to C to D. If that makes sense.



Eh.. make sense... but I guess we just have to wait. Still can't believe the game is coming out in March.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Vampire were great hater, Vampires would be great in DAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would vamps be great? They'd be killed and raped like all the other monsters in Dragon Age.

I guess it would be cool if my main character had fangs though.

As long as I can be a vamp akin to Soul Reaver than surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre.


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> _Oblivion_ is actually one of the worst games I've ever played. Granted, I haven't played many games, but I was utterly baffled at the amount of praise that game received. Incredibly dull, with no interesting characters or plot elements in sight. Granted, DA1 had quite a lot of cliché elements in its plot too, but at least it had some wonderful character work going on.


Agreed, it's very difficult to find even a single character unique enough to be distinguishable, much less likable in the entirety of its static, albeit vast world. There's something to be said about the freedom the player has with such a broad, accessible, and mostly believable landscape, but such things shouldn't come at the expense of the most fundamental elements of storytelling.

It's a sandbox, essentially, and a very literal approach to the subgenre. Fortunately, each iteration of _The Elder Scrolls_ has done well to improve on the formula, and if the progression toward _Fallout 3_, and in part _New Vegas_ is any indication, Bethesda and their partners are doing better to respect essential staples of roleplaying games.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> _Oblivion_ is actually one of the worst games I've ever played. Granted, I haven't played many games, but I was utterly baffled at the amount of praise that game received. Incredibly dull, with no interesting characters or plot elements in sight. Granted, DA1 had quite a lot of clich? elements in its plot too, but at least it had some wonderful character work going on. _Oblivion_, on the other hand, was a stale mess, and I've never been able to understand all the shining reviews. Same goes for the rubbish _Final Fantasy XII_.



Well in Oblivion the side quests were more interesting to me than the main quest. Besides if you don't do the main quest, no portals open xD

It was awesome to wander around the landscape and just do the side quest like the assassin guild, fighter guild, or do both 

but yes character wise, there was little to no attachment on my side. there were no other characters to me that were really memorable xD


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought the Brotherhood quest in Oblivion was pretty cash. It was my first RPG and I shed a tear when I had to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kill all my buddies


.  Feels bad man. 

... but what happened in Dragon Age.. was worst. I fucking Hate Bioware.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2010)

Kri said:


> --
> 
> Trying to pick apart the abilities screen for Hawke... no idea what I'm seeing.



its a sphere  grid


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah Im gunna get this
I bought black ops
and just returned it
COMPLETE TRIPE

i need something other than me 2 and fable 3 to hold me to ME3


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Get Fallout New Vegas Johnny.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2010)

Are there videos demonstrations or something of DA2 gameplay yet? Preferably on PC. For a game that is supposed to come out in March, I feel like I know almost nothing about how it will actually play.

It is a sequel, I know, but I want proof they aren't butchering the beautiful PC RPG systems they had in the first.


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2010)

Most gameplay videos I've seen have been on the consoles.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Bioware told us to wait.  They are still to busy getting approval from their casual new fans.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Behold.... all the up to date info you ever need on DA2. 



> Underwear is getting redesigned. [Dan Lazin - 15:40] 09/15






> If you give your Hawke dark skin, your family's skin will be changed to match. [Dan Lazin - 21:52] 09/15


About damn time.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Behold.... all the up to date info you ever need on DA2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what happens if people use mods to turn their skin red or blue, or something?


----------



## Appletart (Nov 10, 2010)

You elder scrolls haters should be ashamed to call yourselves gamers....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard Witcher 2 won't be coming out on the 360 or the PS3 now.  So maybe people will stop comparing the 2?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2010)

> Combat should be much more reactive. Companions will leap straight into battle instead of shuffling forward and getting into position.


;3



> Combat on the consoles is being streamlined to better utilize the controller interface. Combat on the PC should be largely the same. [GameInformer article]


Good things to read, but I would be more content with some PC demo footage.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

The BioWare forums aren't a bad place to go if you're bored. Most of the people will rage about one thing or another for no apparent reason, but some topics are fun, and the devs post on a daily basis.

I would bear the children of most of the writers... Gaider can be a bit of an ass sometimes, but the rest are regularly and unquestionably delicious.

Especially Kirby... she did Sten, and she's doing Varric (the dwarf narrator) now I believe. Her only downside is that she's limited to being human and not something more angelic.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Appletart said:


> You elder scrolls haters should be ashamed to call yourselves gamers....



Oblivion was shit,pure utter dreck with not even one memorable character and broken character progression and level  scaling.

You would meet bandits wearing Glass Armor and Daedric Armor mugging you for 50 gold..


Morrowind was incredible,the story good (does the prophecy create the hero or does the hero suit the prophecy,not to mention the past of the Tribunal) and was expanded even more with its two excelent expansions.

Morrowind was THE Elder Scrolls game by definiton and I hope the next Elder Scrolls game will borrow and build on its elements.

But Oblivion?


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I like _Oblivion_ for what it was, but it certainly wasn't somewhere I'd go for story or characterization. There are other RPGs for that, though... if you want a fantasy sandbox, Bethesda gave us one. And, admittedly, I played the hell out of it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> The BioWare forums aren't a bad place to go if you're bored. Most of the people will rage about one thing or another for no apparent reason, but some topics are fun, and the devs post on a daily basis.


David Gaider makes the best post imo.  Espeically when he white knights Alistair.  .....  



> *I would bear the children of most of the writers*... *Gaider *can be a bit of an ass sometimes, but the rest are regularly and unquestionably delicious.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I used to like him more before a lot of the _Dragon Age II_ news started coming out. The more people complain, the more jaded he grows, which while fun when it's directed at the right people, can be more than annoying when it falls on bystanders and innocents to deal with his smarmy and often sarcastic demeanor.

I can't blame him for being in the mood the forums put him in, but still.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2010)

Appletart said:


> You elder scrolls haters should be ashamed to call yourselves gamers....​





*YOU, STOP RIGHT THERE CITIZEN*​

It is outrageous  elder scroll 4lyfe


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> I used to like him more before a lot of the _Dragon Age II_ news started coming out. The more people complain, the more jaded he grows, which while fun when it's directed at the right people, can be more than annoying when it falls on bystanders and innocents to deal with his smarmy and often sarcastic demeanor.
> 
> I can't blame him for being in the mood the forums put him in, but still.



Yeah I have to agree. I do like Gaider and that brain of his, fucking delicious... but some of the stuff Gaider spits out is just plain rude. Especially like how he categorizes Bioware fans. It was really unprofessional imo. I sometimes wish Bioware would be more careful with shit like that. I mean I think it's ok to say things like that among themselves, but to publicly humiliate their fans and categorize them in such a way.. it's just... unprofessional. 

Also I met Chris Priestly IRL  (man that guys is_ HUUUGE_), my buddy and I asked for the free T-Shirts they were giving away, and he said they didn't have any. However the next day we saw him giving out free t-shirts to 3-4 skinny blond underage chicks. Yeah... IDK man. 

They make great games but they need to realized they are no longer a small company making games.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *YOU, STOP RIGHT THERE CITIZEN* [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> It is outrageous  elder scroll 4lyfe



I never liked how they'd just come busting in when I'm down in someone's cellar, sneaking, and picking the lock on a chest. "WTF!?!" When that happens, I'll just sometimes fight them all just for the heck of it.



The Boss said:


> Also I met Chris Priestly IRL  (man that guys is_ HUUUGE_), my buddy and I asked for the free T-Shirts they were giving away, and he said they didn't have any. However the next day we saw him giving out free t-shirts to 3-4 skinny blond underage chicks. Yeah... IDK man.
> 
> They make great games but they need to realized they are no longer a small company making games.



Maybe they ran out of shirts for that day?

I haven't been to the Bioware boards for a while nor followed any threads there, so I haven't seen any of the posts that you guys are talking about. It would make sense if they're feeling pissy. They're either frustrated with the direction of the game or the fans complaining before they've played it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

He said they were giving out T-shirts to "_volunteers_" only.... I didn't see any volunteers (the same chicks) when I was at their booth for hours that afternoon (I was there just hanging out with my buddy and people watching), or the day before, or during that "plastic sword fight" they had. BUT whatever. I ain't even mad.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> He said they were giving out T-shirts to "_volunteers_" only.... I didn't see any volunteers (the same chicks) when I was at their booth for hours that afternoon (I was there just hanging out with my buddy and people watching), or the day before, or during that "plastic sword fight" they had. BUT whatever. *I ain't even mad*.



Didn't even get the feeling that you were.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, if you want to get back at him and need some muscle for the next convention...

...I can't provide it. But I can make him sit on a whoopee cushion, or shout insults about his outfit and his mother's cooking from a distance.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

I mean.... I did talk to Chris.. he seems like a cool guy... it's just that whole situation threw me off a bit. ..  I don't really care.. he's just some big guy giving info out... He doesn't even make the decisions... and not to mention the _FACT_ he claims to play Bioware games all the time so he when talking to fans he would understand what they are talking about... but then he post a blog and called a Grunt cosplayer "Wrex." .... I lost all respect for him after that. This happened after I met him of course.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Get Fallout New Vegas Johnny.



i never played fallout O:


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2010)

TES has an amazing history. The general plot of Oblivion was about on par with DAO. Both pale in comparison to Morrowind. Bioware really handles characters and story_telling_ better than Bethesda, but the consequence of that is Bioware games feeling more like movies.

In the end, both DAO and Oblivion need to be heavily modded. Though, Oblivion was more a disappointment (needing tonnes of mods) since it has a stunning predecessor. Luckily for Dragon Age, I don't think of it with respect to Baldur's Gate or the other games blessed with that Black Isle Midas touch. (Which, in the end didn't lead to commercial success.)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> TES has an amazing history. The general plot of Oblivion was about on par with DAO. Both pale in comparison to Morrowind. Bioware really handles characters and story_telling_ better than Bethesda, but the consequence of that is Bioware games feeling more like movies.
> 
> In the end, both DAO and Oblivion need to be heavily modded. Though, Oblivion was more a disappointment (needing tonnes of mods) since it has a stunning predecessor. Luckily for Dragon Age, I don't think of it with respect to Baldur's Gate or the other games blessed with that Black Isle Midas touch. (Which, in the end didn't lead to commercial success.)



But DAO had great companions and that saved it!

Morrowind was magic,lightning in a bottle,e.t.c.

Also..I am now playing Two Worlds 2.

Holy shiet..

The unexpected surprise of this year..

It has to be the most gorgeous open-world RPG ever made.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djAbv4Cg810[/YOUTUBE]


The music is impressive as well.

The world is hugeee..and you can do so much stuff.

I tried making a living as a minstrel,playing the flute and violin..I sucked..

The crafting and loot are incredible as well.

The dialogues and voice acting are cheesy sometimes,but in an Arnold-Hasta-la-vista-baby awesome way..

Also,never engage humanoid monsters wearing heavy steel armor and heavy maces while wearing leather armor and a stick..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

I heard TW2 is an imprvement from TW1 but is still shit. 



Axl Low said:


> i never played fallout O:


You should _DEFINITELY_ get it Johnny! I'm in 50+ hrs of gameplay and not even done with it.  The new one just came out last month, Fallout New Vegas. If you like _shootan_ and _RPGan_... then go for it. 



Mashed Potato said:


> In the end, both DAO and Oblivion need to be heavily modded.


What is wrong with you guys.  I played both of them un-mod and shit was fine. Master race is high maintenance PC race.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I heard TW2 is an imprvement from TW1 but is still shit.



Whoever said that is talking out of his ass..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Whoever said that is talking out of his ass..


/v/ ..  They had 2 threads about it the other day, and said it was utter shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> /v/ ..  They had 2 threads about it the other day, and said it was utter shit.



Hahaha..oh..wow..

Even the RPG Codex likes this..

There is already a thread on GAF:



Much,much,much better game than Oblivion,I'll tell you that.

It reminds me of a strange yet wonderful fusion of Morrowind and Gothic.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

9/10? Shit... I guess /v/ just hates games after all. I'm still skeptical so I'll wait for more reviews.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2010)

Are there two worlds in Two Worlds 2?


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if they'll ever make _Three Worlds_.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Are there two worlds in Two Worlds 2?



Yeah..I never knew why they called the game Two Worlds..since,you know..there is only one world..

Unless they mean landmass..in which case this game should be called "Four huge islands and a bunch of smaller ones:The Game".


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

Regarding the reviews, German reviews were favorable for the first game as well... not so favorable were reviews from elsewhere. I think I can handle the wait for a review I can more easily relate to.

Glad you're enjoying it though.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> Regarding the reviews, German reviews were favorable for the first game as well... not so favorable were reviews from elsewhere. I think I can handle the wait for a review I can more easily relate to.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it though.



Yeahh..not as favorable as this though..

And the first game had a lot of hype and marketing behind it,that may have helped as well..

Remember "better than Elder Scrolls" tagline? :rofl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HApSxWrfxOU[/YOUTUBE]

I laffed..


But you can look at player's reaction to the game..they at least like it and so do I.

It's been a great year so far for RPG with New Vegas and now this.


And goddamnit,I want to see an open world game made by BioWare.

Something like this,with a huge open world and great atmosphere..

Maybe Dragon Age 3..


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> I wonder if they'll ever make _Three Worlds_.


Whoa there. I'd have to upgrade my rig to handle the addition of another world.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeahh..not as favorable as this though..



Pretty favorable, 80s and 90s. That's what these are too.



> And goddamnit,I want to see an open world game made by BioWare.
> 
> Something like this,with a huge open world and great atmosphere..
> 
> Maybe Dragon Age 3..


I think _The Old Republic_ is as much open world as we're going to get from BioWare. Whenever people on their forums say that they want _Dragon Age_ to be open world, they almost seem like they're offended. 'Go play games that do that, we don't want to' kind of reactions...

Maybe after _The Old Republic_ they'll change their mind, but for now their project leads don't seem too keen on the idea. Maybe for how a lack of direction encumbers their style of storytelling.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> Pretty favorable, 80s and 90s. That's what these are too.
> 
> I think _The Old Republic_ is as much open world as we're going to get from BioWare. Whenever people on their forums say that they want _Dragon Age_ to be open world, they almost seem like they're offended. 'Go play games that do that, we don't want to' kind of reactions...
> 
> Maybe after _The Old Republic_ they'll change their mind, but for now their project leads don't seem too keen on the idea. Maybe for how a lack of direction encumbers storytelling.



TW2 is good,or at least that's what my tastes tell me,and in a different league than the first one..

You could finish the first one in roughly 20-30 minutes due to them putting the last boss in the first village you encounter and then that said boss being stupid due to shitty AI and not responding to your hits..


I know that BioWare are keen on storytelling..but goddamnit,open worlds can create a better immersion factor than just "hubs" so to speak.

And it's a lot harder to create them than the usual stuff,I will admit that.

But the reward is higher if they succeed.

I am curious about the Old Republic.

I started optimistic,but there are a lot of rumours right now of them just working on the fluff and not enough on the actualy gameplay and endgame.

We'll have to see..


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

Well good games can be short too. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> Well good games can be short too. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And goddamnit,I want to see an open world game made by BioWare.


TBH I bought Dragon Age _ONLY_ because I wanted the Blood Dragon armor for Mass Effect 2.  I knew shit about DA besides one or two trailers. I was actually expecting it to be like Oblivion... open world and all. Kind of disappointed when it wasn't.... but damn.... dat Alistair.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The last boss was in hiding basically,you didn't even know who he was,just a mysterious stranger with cool armor,you attack,he is dumb and is stuck in an animation loop,he dies..and then..the end animation and end credits...


I don't think that was the intention of the developers either, but it's hilarious. 

My only experience with _Two Worlds_ was the demo. I thought "_Oblivion_ with multiplayer? Must be a godsend." It wasn't, which is probably why I'm hesitant to embrace its sequel, though reading shocked reactions about it actually being enjoyable is nice.

Not nice enough to hop through a German proxy to buy it now, but nice.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hahaha..oh..wow..
> 
> Even the RPG Codex likes this..
> 
> ...



My body can't take it...


DO WANT 

Looks incredible   they loved, they really loved it  so much good things were said...all I can say is





*Spoiler*: __ 



*I was right*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> TBH I bought Dragon Age _ONLY_ because I wanted the Blood Dragon armor for Mass Effect 2.  I knew shit about DA besides one or two trailers. I was actually expecting it to be like Oblivion... open world and all. Kind of disappointed when it wasn't.... but damn.... dat Alistair.



Just a question Shoko..but was Mass Effect the first BioWare game you ever played? 


And Kri..yeah,if you live in the US and wait for it until January you will definitely get a more polished version and maybe a sweeter deal regarding the price.

I must say I am really curious about what the western gaming press will say about this european RPG..


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

It might be too late for Baldur's Gate, but Shoko can still be KotOR'd on Steam.

Not sure if _Jade Empire_ ever came to PC, but maybe that too, if you're curious what an actiony BioWare RPG feels like. A lot of people disliked it but I enjoyed it >_>


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> It might be too late for Baldur's Gate, but Shoko can still be KotOR'd on Steam.
> 
> Not sure if _Jade Empire_ ever came to PC, but maybe that too, if you're curious what an actiony BioWare RPG feels like. A lot of people disliked it but I enjoyed it >_>



Eh,I think she tried KoTOR..don't know about the results though..

Wow..I played the shit out of Jade Empire on the PC..loved that game.

I don't understand why it was so underrated..

It's the lowest scored BioWare game (89% natch) and I really don't know why.

I love that old eastern magical feeling it gave off,along with the story and characters.

Dawn Star and Jade Fox FTW..

Edit:

I just now saw Bateman's gloating post..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Just a question Shoko..but was Mass Effect the first BioWare game you ever played?


I thought I told you guys already? I wasn't an RPG fan back in the days. (Oblivion was the only RPG I played before ME1.) My buddy forced ME1 onto me... now I can't stop playing RPGs. It's become one of my favorite genre. I'm catching up with _Knights of the Old Republic _currently.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I thought I told you guys already? I wasn't an RPG fan back in the days. (Oblivion was the only RPG I played before ME1.) My buddy forced ME1 onto me... now I can't stop playing RPGs. It's become one of my favorite genre. I'm catching up with _Knights of the Old Republic _currently.



Holy crap,you have a lot of awesome games to play..

Try Jade Empire next..it's Kung Fu meets Journey to the West..awesome really..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYARoLPpDw[/YOUTUBE]

The music was superb as well..

If Dragon Age 2 is at least as good and as complex as Jade Empire,a game BioWare said was oriented more towards action and adventure,it should be a good game at least.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy crap,you have a lot of awesome games to play..
> 
> Try Jade Empire next..it's Kung Fu meets Journey to the West..awesome really..
> 
> ...



People keep telling me to play Jade Empire..   Music sounds pretty awesome.  I just don't know man. Can you pick your gender in Jade Empire? I never look into it that much. I'm not really a fan of .... (trying to not sound racist here lol) .... Asian theme games.  Maybe I'll give it a try after I finish KOTOR. I heard a lot of good shit about it.. plus... Carth has Kaidan's voice actor. Too bad Carth is nothing like Kaidan.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> People keep telling me to play Jade Empire..   Music sounds pretty awesome.  I just don't know man. Can you pick your gender in Jade Empire? I never look into it that much. I'm not really a fan of .... (trying to not sound racist here lol) .... Asian theme games.  Maybe I'll give it a try after I finish KOTOR. I heard a lot of good shit about it.. plus... Carth has Kaidan's voice actor. Too bad Carth is nothing like Kaidan.



Yes,you can pick your gender.

The women look awesome..the guys not so much.

You have a monk looking one,a scholar looking one..and my favourite,a guy that looks like he was part of the Chinese Mafia..

That guy is really awesome..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Can you romance in Jade Empire?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Can you romance in Jade Empire?



Of course,it's a BioWare RPG afterall..

Guys can even have a threesome with Dawn Star and Jade Fox..


And I loved the "morality" system..so to speak.

It's about The Way of the Open Palm versus the Path of the Closed Fist.

For example..a guy has gambling debts and the guys who borrowed him money want it back.

A disciple of the Open Palm will beat the shit out of the loaners..but a disciple of the Closed Fist will make the dude work for him in order to give him money and not just solve his problems for him.

So it's not just good vs evil,if you solve the guy's problem,he won't learn anything and the next time he might get into bigger shit while if you go Closed Fist on the sucker he might just learn a lesson.

I quite liked that system..:33


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds... interesting.  Since it's a Bioware game I'm expecting a good story. When I finish KOTOR.. and have nothing else to play because DA2 will suck ballz.. (:ho) then I'll look in Jade Empire for sure. :33


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I remember a lot of 'open palm'/'closed fist' jokes about Dawn Star and Jade Fox


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2010)

lol. I'm laughing here recalling one of the endings that female characters can get. Major troll for many, I'm guessing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blue Sky, or whatever it was. I remember it had Sky in it.




I enjoyed the game. Only played through it once as Open Palm. I still have to try the Closed Fist route.


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I had to play through more than once, if even just for those two people playing that mental game of chess. I needed to see both styles or I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.

--

John Epler -- I believe he does cinematics work for _Dragon Age II_ cutscenes -- had this to say about someone wondering if Hawke can be as big of an asshole as he seems to be.



> I think you'll be satisfied with how much of a jerk you can be in DA2.
> 
> I saw a scene yesterday that was really, really cool. My only complaint afterwards - probably less than 5% of the players will ever see it because it pretty much involves being the biggest jerk ever.


Who here is in that 5%? Be honest.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> I had to play through more than once, if even just for those two people playing that mental game of chess. I needed to see both styles or I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Not for my first playthrough...


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2010)

More agreement that DA2 combat seems similar to Jade Empire? (Without jumping.)



Kri said:


> I remember a lot of 'open palm'/'closed fist' jokes about Dawn Star and Jade Fox


Silk Fox!

I loved turning my lovely ladies into angry balls of hate. That closed fist conversion works wonders.


----------



## Kri (Nov 12, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Silk Fox!


There's only so many times you can say _Jade Empire_ before it starts squeezing it's name into other names. D:

Yes, Silk Fox. Kind of reminds me of Toph, for reasons I suppose I won't spoil.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2010)

Kri said:


> John Epler -- I believe he does cinematics work for _Dragon Age II_ cutscenes -- had this to say about someone wondering if Hawke can be as big of an asshole as he seems to be.
> 
> Who here is in that 5%? Be honest.


Sounds good.

I also like what I am hearing about multiple endings.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Dat man face with no expression.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2010)

Dat arm.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Darker skin makes her look more... exotic. I guess thats the right term. But dat man face.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2010)

Bioware is waaay better at making male characters.. and face. lol a bunch of homos.. not that im complaining... :ho


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like Jennifer Tilly. Not a good thing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Isabella's looks either. I think she actually looked better in DA1, amusing enough. I prefer Bethany, but she is apparently the protagonist's sister...gah.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2010)

bioware should stick to baldur's gate 2d drawing 

that way they won't do anything wrong


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

Thinking back I think most attractive females in Bioware games are non-romanceable... Liara is pretty cute though. :33 I would lol'd my head off if Tali looked like Isabela.


----------



## Kri (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know... Bastila... <3





Dream Brother said:


> I prefer Bethany, but she is apparently the protagonist's sister...gah.


You're not alone, but as the writers are more intimately familiar with her, such thoughts mentioned on their forums are met with hilariously disgusted reactions.

There is hope, though, in a rumor that suggests Bethany or Carver can romance companions. If romance can be experienced vicariously, anyway.


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 16, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Dat man face with no expression.



my warden ran a train on her before she turned into a wreck

hawke, you jelly?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 25, 2010)

*Aveline Vallen*




Needs some AA/Vertical Sync.

*Gallows*


I like the concept art.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2010)

That she-man has a nice shield.

Ooooo and the gallows, creepy cool.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Armour textures look hella low-rex though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2010)

Still better then DA1...kinda sad


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2010)

wtf man

bioware really needs to hire some better graphic designers.

i mean the concept art is great and all, but what is coming out at the end is just horrible


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2010)

They need to fix that blood-splatter effect.

And the hideous facial models.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Slowly... edging towards... pre-ordering Witcher 2... instead.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 26, 2010)

The concept art gives me a Brienne of Tarth feeling.  Looking forward to using this character.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

Should buy witcher 2 no matter what, unless it's as glitchy as witcher 1 first was.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2010)

lol man face.. even in concept art.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm not a fan of Isabella's looks either. I think she actually looked better in DA1, amusing enough. I prefer Bethany, but she is apparently the protagonist's sister...gah.


I agree.  Based on what I have seen so far, Isabella did look better in the first game.  (This is going to be like Fable 3.  Ugly female characters only.)  



Kitsukaru said:


> Slowly... edging towards... pre-ordering Witcher 2... instead.


PC only, right?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Based on what I have seen so far, Isabella did look better in the first game.  (This is going to be like Fable 3.  Ugly female characters only.)
> 
> PC only, right?


No. Apparently the console version should released in a matter of months after the PC release. That being said... why the hell would you want to play an RPG on a console.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Not a high enough spec computer.
2. Laying down >>> sitting on chair
3. Same experience in the end when don't count mods.


----------



## Wan (Nov 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 1. Not a high enough spec computer.
> 2. Laying down >>> sitting on chair
> 3. Same experience in the end when don't count mods.



1.  Can't help there.
2.  Wireless mouse & keyboard + HDMI connection from PC to TV = same mobility as console.
3.  Dunno about Witcher, but Dragon Age is resolutely superior on PC rather than consoles. (I've played the whole game on the 360 first, then PC).  The graphics are better, the interface is better (each ability can be mapped to a number key rather than navigating through radial menus, and the camera can be zoomed out to an isometric view where you can pause and give attack and movement orders Baldur's Gate style), and there are fewer bugs in the PC version than the consoles.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> *Aveline Vallen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one ugly lookin bitch.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> No. Apparently the console version should released in a matter of months after the PC release. That being said... why the hell would you want to play an RPG on a console.



Big muthafucking screen TV that's why! 

My comp only has a 25" moniter.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't forget.. comfy _couch_ and Big TV.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2010)

The World said:


> Big muthafucking screen TV that's why!
> 
> My comp only has a 25" moniter.



hook your pc to a 50'' tv and play it on your sofa


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 28, 2010)

The World said:


> Big muthafucking screen TV that's why!
> 
> My comp only has a 25" moniter.


You can easily connect your computer to a TV and play an your sofa.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> You can easily connect your computer to a TV and play an your sofa.



And I s'pose you sellotape the keyboard and mouse to your lap?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> And I s'pose you sellotape the keyboard and mouse to your lap?


You use a little thing called a USB controller  or a wireless controller.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2010)

wireless for the win


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2010)

lol You guys got the hook up!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 3, 2010)

*Hightown*




Concept


----------



## Jesus (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks fucking awesome, can't wait. Thank god gameplay/graphics looks better.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 8, 2010)

Wish it was March already


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

Am I the only one disappointed with this? I mean it looks more and more like God of War, and I was expecting the sequel of Dragon Age: Origins which, need I remind you, was already a dumbed down version of Bioware's true masterpiece cough Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn cough.  

I mean, why did they have to Mass Effectize Dragon Age? The game sold well enough for them to keep it the way it was.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2010)

After watching that, I've decided I'm not gonna buy Dragon Age 2. I'll look for a LE later down the road if I really like it.... but not gonna pre-order or even day one buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Mofo said:


> Am I the only one disappointed with this? I mean it looks more and more like God of War, and I was expecting the sequel of Dragon Age: Origins which, need I remind you, was already a dumbed down version of Bioware's true masterpiece cough Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn cough.
> 
> I mean, why did they have to Mass Effectize Dragon Age? The game sold well enough for them to keep it the way it was.



Cause it was boring gameplay? I can't even finish awakening due to it having this gameplay. Was fun but it loses it's appeal. A action RPG is just a better way to go plus gives more meaning to these action cutscenes. 

Plus ME > Anything from Bioware so far, including the infamous dickriding BG2 and Kotor. They can change the games all they want, it'll still turn out great as long as it's not Jade Empire.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cause it was boring gameplay? I can't even finish awakening due to it having this gameplay. Was fun but it loses it's appeal. A action RPG is just a better way to go plus gives more meaning to these action cutscenes.
> 
> Plus ME > Anything from Bioware so far, including the infamous dickriding BG2 and Kotor. They can change the games all they want, it'll still turn out great as long as it's not Jade Empire.



Crazy if you can't finish Awakening you might reconsider your whole gaming career, the game was so easy on Nightmare  that you had to wait for modders to do their stuff in order to get a challenge.  Awakening was horrible to start with, I'll concede that, a  buggy piece of crap,  but it wasn't because of the gameplay, mostly it was because of the way they rushed stuff.

And no Crazy, action RPG is not the way to go especially when the action buries the RPG component so deep you can't even recognize it, and who said anything about cutscenes, heck if I wanted to watch a movie I wouldn't buy Dragon Age, I'd buy Mass Effect. 

* Plus ME > Anything from Bioware so far, including the infamous dickriding BG2 and Kotor. *

Just lol, have you ever played BGII, I'll give you that Kotor was a space soap opera but  you clearly have never played BGII,  the game was so much better than anything else Bioware did after it that it would take an hour to type. This is exactly the problem with Bioware (this and the fact they whored themselves out), nowdays Bioware plots and characters are just a redefinition of the BGII  concepts.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

No it was the gameplay. Near the 20-25 hour mark of Dragon Age Origins I was beginning to feel the wear of the gameplay. It was slow, boring, and watching my characters fight without taking DIRECT control was annoying me. When I slash I expect to make contact every time, not see a little popup saying "Miss" this isn't PS1 people, this is 2010 *Well 09* However awakening did nothing to help move the slow and repetitive gameplay and it got dull and I couldn't finish it. Had nothing to do with the bugs or anything, the gameplay simply got boring. 

Action RPGS are the way to go. It's why they are so popular now and work so well. Games like Fallout, Mass Effect, even fable *Though didn't love this one* are all quicker and easier to get into. YET all of them still keep intact plenty of features from older rpgs like leveling up, collecting, exploring, and the most IMPORTANT feature of an RPG = well developed story. 

And yes I played the might "BG2" and yes it was a well done game, especially in regards to story. But the gameplay aged and shows how the old fashion rpgs really can't hold up well anymore. As for Bioware making all there characters rehashes of their BG2 characters I LOL, you act as if BG2 character were all original  

It's not how original the characters are but how you handle them. If you care for them, like them, want to learn more about them then Bioware has done it's job. Even Jade Empire you gave somewhat of a shit about your characters despite it being a weak game in every other regard.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> No it was the gameplay. Near the 20-25 hour mark of Dragon Age Origins I was beginning to feel the wear of the gameplay. It was slow, boring, and watching my characters fight without taking DIRECT control was annoying me. When I slash I expect to make contact every time, not see a little *popup saying "Miss" this isn't PS1 people, this is 2010 *Well 09* However awakening did nothing to help move the slow and repetitive gameplay and it got dull and I couldn't finish it. Had nothing to do with the bugs or anything, the gameplay simply got boring. *


First of all I got the feeling you played the Xbox version... lol
Second: you clearly misunderstand the meaning of the word gameplay.
DA: Origins problem wasn't the gameplay (and clearly turning it into a God of War clone won't fix that) it mostly suffered of a mix of bland enemies + level scaling and way too  much random fighting (aka fodder critters), and shit quest developing. 
The  bolded part made me laugh, sweet princess you can't blame the game for your own shortcomings, swords are supposed to miss else you might just want to pop a godmode and be done with the game,  you might want to lower the difficulty next time.


> Action RPGS are the way to go. It's why they are so popular now and work so well. Games like Fallout, Mass Effect, even fable *Though didn't love this one* are all quicker and easier to get into. YET all of them still keep intact plenty of features from older rpgs like leveling up, collecting, exploring, and the most IMPORTANT feature of an RPG = well developed story.


Millions of fly eat shit, is poop a gournmet food?
I'll tell you a secret, developers like to put the Action RPG label on their games  to increase their sales, it attracts people like you. Why aren't games like BGII  or Torment developed anymore? Easy, developing a game like Torment nowdays (with the actual technology) would cost more than making another Mass Effect clone, you'd have to pay writers for starters. God kill me if Mass Effect has a well developed story (btw there are good RPGs with shit story, Temple of Elemental Evil for example), go play Planescape:Torment, that is a  good story, Nobel prize worth even.




> And yes I played the might "BG2" and yes it was a well done game, especially in regards to story. But the gameplay aged and shows how the old fashion rpgs really can't hold up well anymore. As for Bioware making all there characters rehashes of their BG2 characters I LOL, you act as if BG2 character were all original
> 
> It's not how original the characters are but how you handle them. If you care for them, like them, want to learn more about them then Bioware has done it's job. Even Jade Empire you gave somewhat of a shit about your characters despite it being a weak game in every other regard.


You clearly haven't played it well enough, if you did you'd notice BGII story was the weakest link of the serie, it was a generical bland plot, different things made that game great. First of all the "gameplay" as you defined it didn't age, more than 10 years later we're still talking about BG2, how long will people remember Mass Effect?  
Second: yeah Bioware chars never were original, but it must mean something if in every Bioware game there is at least one fucking Jaheira, Viconia, Imoen, Anomen, clone. What the fuck dude, after BG2 Bioware chars got more bland, with the introduction of gay buttsecks they might as well start producing dating sims.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Mofo said:


> First of all I got the feeling you played the Xbox version... lol
> Second: you clearly misunderstand the meaning of the word gameplay.
> DA: Origins problem wasn't the gameplay (and clearly turning it into a God of War clone won't fix that) it mostly suffered of a mix of bland enemies + level scaling and way too  much random fighting (aka fodder critters), and shit quest developing.
> The  bolded part made me laugh, sweet princess you can't blame the game for your own shortcomings, swords are supposed to miss else you might just want to pop a godmode and be done with the game,  you might want to lower the difficulty next time.


No you clearly are missing what I'm trying to say. I know what Gameplay is, DA just doesn't feel up to date with the rest of gaming. I played the PC, XBOX, and PS3 version just so you know. Just so you now feel like I have of a say since I have. 

Obviously you play very little outside the RPG world or what it sounds like, PC world. Reason I say the following is cause you laugh at the fact I played the XBOX 360 version and you mention God of War every time you see a sword and blood. Cause there was Legacy of Kain, Devil May Cry, Shinobi, Ninja Gaiden and do I even have to go on? Yes because the game has Blood + swords and gameplay faster then snails pace = god of war clone. Ugh....

And I like Direct Control. When a character swings a weapon it should always hit unless the enemy is out of reach. With DA alot of the times, since the gameplay is set up in a older style, you miss simply when you see the sword hit but nothing is happening. However the game depends on stats and tus you miss...Fallout does the same thing and it's easily the biggest fault of the series besides it's ugly as fuck character models. Your right I shouldn't blame the game for what it does, cause that's how it was made. But I can, as a owner of the game, expect more. 



Mofo said:


> Millions of fly eat shit, is poop a gournmet food?
> I'll tell you a secret, developers like to put the Action RPG label on their games  to increase their sales, it attracts people like you. Why aren't games like BGII  or Torment developed anymore? Easy, developing a game like Torment nowdays (with the actual technology) would cost more than making another Mass Effect clone, you'd have to pay writers for starters. God kill me if Mass Effect has a well developed story (btw there are good RPGs with shit story, Temple of Elemental Evil for example), go play Planescape:Torment, that is a  good story, Nobel prize worth even.


It attracts people like me? Funny I've played every game you've mentioned so far. Is it my fault I expect better games as better technology comes along? The bullshit argument, They don't make games like they use to, is sad. Your nostalgia goggles are on and you can't accept anything new or different. Take them off, enjoy different things besides being stuck in the past. 

Mass Effect's story is fine, well done, very well voiced, if you didn't like that it's your opinion. Torment is another dickriding old fashion RPG people seem to can't take their dick out of. But god forbid if I like Mass Effect or Kotor or even BG more. The whole fucking RPG gang who dwells online comes alive, opinions people.  




Mofo said:


> You clearly haven't played it well enough, if you did you'd notice BGII story was the weakest link of the serie, it was a generical bland plot, different things made that game great. First of all the "gameplay" as you defined it didn't age, more than 10 years later we're still talking about BG2, how long will people remember Mass Effect?
> Second: yeah Bioware chars never were original, but it must mean something if in every Bioware game there is at least one fucking Jaheira, Viconia, Imoen, Anomen, clone. What the fuck dude, after BG2 Bioware chars got more bland, with the introduction of gay buttsecks they might as well start producing dating sims.


It's plot wasn't that bad I actually liked it. Once again Bioware's strongest part is it's characters. And every character you named, nothing is special about them. Cause a character is a prick, or has issues of the past, or is the joking side hero who helps save the day, these are not original. They were in BG and used in other games cause they are common traits in EVERY media. Books have done each and everyone of those characters, and far better. Bioware just takes a common trait from characters, put them in a new game and chances it a bit. It works if you actually like the character. 

And I bet you Mass Effect will not only be talked about 10 years down the line but we'll have plenty of spin-offs, it'll sell more then BG ever will, and be remembered more. Why? Cause it appeals to more people. You can argue quality all day but don't be dumb and argue what game will be talked about in 10 years. ME1-2 and once 3 arrives will be talked about for years. It almost defines a entire generation. Games like Assassin Creed, Mass Effect, Bioshock, Uncharted will be talked about for years for defining this generation the same way Tekken, Final fantasy, Crash, Gran Tarino defined PS1. Be dumb to think otherwise.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't understand the strong reactions to the video link...what was so bad about what little they showed? 

As long as they keep the character dimension strong, I'll play it. I don't really mind the gameplay mechanics that much. The gameplay in DA1 got very tedious at points (especially in that utterly dull underground Dwarf area) and the plot was quite cliché too in many places, but the character dimension and interactivity kept the whole game afloat for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I don't understand the strong reactions to the video link...what was so bad about what little they showed?
> 
> As long as they keep the character dimension strong, I'll play it. I don't really mind the gameplay mechanics that much. The gameplay in DA1 got very tedious at points (especially in that utterly dull underground Dwarf area) and the plot was quite clich? too in many places, but the character dimension and interactivity kept the whole game afloat for me.



Basically what I've been saying in two little paragraphs. Perfect.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> No you clearly are missing what I'm trying to say. I know what Gameplay is, DA just doesn't feel up to date with the rest of gaming. I played the PC, XBOX, and PS3 version just so you know. Just so you now feel like I have of a say since I have.
> 
> Obviously you play very little outside the RPG world or what it sounds like, PC world. Reason I say the following is cause you laugh at the fact I played the XBOX 360 version and you mention God of War every time you see a sword and blood. Cause there was Legacy of Kain, Devil May Cry, Shinobi, Ninja Gaiden and do I even have to go on? Yes because the game has Blood + swords and gameplay faster then snails pace = god of war clone. Ugh....


No, right now you're putting words in my mouth. I don't think God of War is a bad game, actually I think it's great, but it's an action game, period. God of War is not an RPG. If Dragon Age 2 was shipped as an action game I'd have no problem, the issue starts when they advertise the game as an RPG when  everything we've seen, from the gameplay footage to the poopamole game the developers are playing with journalists and on their forum suggests it's going to be an action game with the RPG label there just to high the sales.
I've played Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden, God of War, Gears of War, all the Legacy of Cain games (Soul Reaver shits on Blood Omen anytime) I've enjoyed most of them, I've even played some good Japanese RPG (Shenmue). I simply do not like being lied at. If you want to sell me B, then tell me. Do not attempt to sell me your product trying to cheat me into believieng your B is a A. 



> And I like Direct Control. When a character swings a weapon it should always hit unless the enemy is out of reach. With DA alot of the times, since the gameplay is set up in a older style, you miss simply when you see the sword hit but nothing is happening. However the game depends on stats and tus you miss...Fallout does the same thing and it's easily the biggest fault of the series besides it's ugly as fuck character models. Your right I shouldn't blame the game for what it does, cause that's how it was made. But I can, as a owner of the game, expect more.


Which isn't a fault, it's a personal taste. You can't blame the gameplay when you don't like a feature. By the way in real life  weapons tend to miss when you're not trained in them, a  sword isn't  always garantueed to hit its target, unless is a Sure to Hit Holy Avenger Carsomyr +6 ofc.  Fallout 3 VATs was horrible, the turn based combat system in Fallout 2 was just perfect, now ofc it depends by your taste in this regard. 



> It attracts people like me? Funny I've played every game you've mentioned so far. Is it my fault I expect better games as better technology comes along? The bullshit argument, They don't make games like they use to, is sad. Your nostalgia goggles are on and you can't accept anything new or different. Take them off, enjoy different things besides being stuck in the past.


Replace better with more suiting to your tastes, you could do an old style RPG with today's technology and sell well, Fallout: New Vegas, NWN2 Mask of the Betrayer for example, mind that these games are better games and RPGs than ME, Fallout 3, Dragon Age.



> Mass Effect's story is fine, well done, very well voiced, if you didn't like that it's your opinion. Torment is another dickriding old fashion RPG people seem to can't take their dick out of. But god forbid if I like Mass Effect or Kotor or even BG more. The whole fucking RPG gang who dwells online comes alive, opinions people.


Lol well voiced? Oblivion had Jean Luc Picard play the Emperor, the game and the story were shit nonetheless.  
Torment has a better story than ME, it's not even questionable, anybody with half a brain can compare the scripts and see that. It's not a matter of tastes, it's the harsh truth, ME is just another reinterpretation of the typical Bioware plot, you're the hero, save the world, bang the chick(s), they ain't even trying anymore nowdays.



> It's plot wasn't that bad I actually liked it. Once again Bioware's strongest part is it's characters. And every character you named, nothing is special about them. Cause a character is a prick, or has issues of the past, or is the joking side hero who helps save the day, these are not original. They were in BG and used in other games cause they are common traits in EVERY media. Books have done each and everyone of those characters, and far better. Bioware just takes a common trait from characters, put them in a new game and chances it a bit. It works if you actually like the character.


They are identical in every single game, heck some dude flamed David Gaider on the official forum and got him all butthurt about people not understanding how beautiful his work on Morrigan was... I mean serious dude, seriously. Bioware has like 7 archetypes, they are in every game. They got a Bastila (jaheira) a Carth (Anomen)  in every game. I'd say it's about time to get something original, the fact other people use these models doesn't actually absolve them from trying something new.



> And I bet you Mass Effect will not only be talked about 10 years down the line but we'll have plenty of spin-offs, it'll sell more then BG ever will, and be remembered more. Why? Cause it appeals to more people. You can argue quality all day but don't be dumb and argue what game will be talked about in 10 years. ME1-2 and once 3 arrives will be talked about for years. It almost defines a entire generation. Games like Assassin Creed, Mass Effect, Bioshock, Uncharted will be talked about for years for defining this generation the same way Tekken, Final fantasy, Crash, Gran Tarino defined PS1. Be dumb to think otherwise.


BG2 was a PC only title and  sold about 3 million copies 10 years ago, 10 years ago, computers were rare as fuck in households. The game is still selling nowdays, it has a huge modding community. The current market is made of dumbasses eating shit games? I'll give you that, but we're talking quality, you might sell 100 million copies of Ass effect and it still would be a mediocre game compared to Torment or Fallout. My two cents.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Obviously we want different things in gaming. You want a old fashion RPG, I want a more modern RPG. DA2 is going the modern way. Adding elements into RPG world works for me. I can argue all day about how ME2 is every bit as RPG as BG and Torment but I rather just forget about this and enjoy the shit out of DA2 when it arrives. Unless it's another Jade Empire, then I bitch.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Obviously we want different things in gaming. You want a old fashion RPG, I want a more modern RPG. DA2 is going the modern way. Adding elements into RPG world works for me. I can argue all day about how ME2 is every bit as RPG as BG and Torment but I rather just forget about this and enjoy the shit out of DA2 when it arrives. Unless it's another Jade Empire, then I bitch.


Everything suggests is going to be shit anyway  
It's mostly because of budget cuts, Bioware has a 300millions hole they need to gap  since they're in an empasse with SW:Tor


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

That's not really a factor.  EA pays for Dragon Age, LucasArts bankrolls The Old Republic.  What affects the budget of one wouldn't affect the other.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 9, 2010)

As someone playing Torment right now, and enjoying it, touting it as a stellar game is a bit much. It doesn't even stack up to it contemporary Baldur's Gate II as far as gameplay goes and 90% of it is fetch-quests hinging on stat-checks. It's more interactive novel than hardcore RPG. They way you level up is no more in-depth than in, say, Fallout 3. You level up stats and swap loot for better loot.

Crazymtf, don't bother; these people complained about Mass Effect 2 removing the space jalopy sections.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

^Can't win all the arguments so I let them go  I know what I want in a game and hope for it. Don't like being stuck in the past. I play old games and enjoy em for what they are. I don't want a old style RPG in modern day was basically my whole point, guess some rpg fans don't agree. 

Did they really complain about that though? ME2 fixed every problem ME1 had in gameplay. It's no opinion it's fact. Take away the fact you get less weapons/armor everything as far as actually PLAYING was better. Guess some people don't want that.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cause it was boring gameplay? I can't even finish awakening due to it having this gameplay. Was fun but it loses it's appeal. *A action RPG is just a better way to go plus gives more meaning to these action cutscenes.*
> 
> Plus ME > Anything from Bioware so far, including the infamous dickriding BG2 and Kotor. They can change the games all they want, it'll still turn out great as long as it's not Jade Empire.



^I agree with this, I mean I cant be the only one infuriated with characters doing awesome shit in cutscenes and then in actual gameplay not being capable of doing any of that. I am very excited to see how this plays out, either way I would have been happy if it was turn based or action orientated.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 9, 2010)

Adonis said:


> As someone playing Torment right now, and enjoying it, touting it as a stellar game is a bit much. It doesn't even stack up to it contemporary Baldur's Gate II as far as gameplay goes and 90% of it is fetch-quests hinging on stat-checks. It's more interactive novel than hardcore RPG. They way you level up is no more in-depth than in, say, Fallout 3. You level up stats and swap loot for better loot.
> 
> Crazymtf, don't bother; these people complained about Mass Effect 2 removing the space jalopy sections.



Why do I even bother, it's like throwing pearls to the pigs. 
The plot and writing alone make Torment  a better RPG than BGII. The weakest link of that game has always been the combat, but you could skip almost every  fight by using a high int char, only in 2 instances you're actually forced to fight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2010)

Adonis said:


> As someone playing Torment right now, and enjoying it, touting it as a stellar game is a bit much. It doesn't even stack up to it contemporary Baldur's Gate II as far *as gameplay goes and 90% of it is fetch-quests* hinging on stat-checks. It's more interactive novel than hardcore RPG. They way you level up is no more in-depth than in, say, Fallout 3. You level up stats and swap loot for better loot.
> 
> Crazymtf, don't bother; these people complained about Mass Effect 2 removing the space jalopy sections.



Know how I know you're not very far into the game yet?


----------



## Mofo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> That's not really a factor.  EA pays for Dragon Age, LucasArts bankrolls The Old Republic.  What affects the budget of one wouldn't affect the other.



You might want to recheck your sources, EA is paying for SW:TOR



300 millions  lol.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2010)

> It's more interactive novel than hardcore RPG



Totally sounds like my kind of game.

I've been wanting to play it for a long time. Never been able to find it though. Does it still work on Vista?


----------



## Mofo (Dec 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Totally sounds like my kind of game.
> 
> I've been wanting to play it for a long time. Never been able to find it though. Does it still work on Vista?



You got bad luck, I just handed out a few GOG copies for free. 
Anyway


But you might want to get an ISO, I don't know if you can mod the GOG version with the widescreen mod and the resolution patch.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2010)

Mofo said:


> You got bad luck, I just handed out a few GOG copies for free.



**


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 9, 2010)

Mofo said:


> But you might want to get an ISO, I don't know if you can mod the GOG version with the widescreen mod and the resolution patch.



Supposedly fully compatible according to this guide:


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2010)

Kinda starting to dig the art style, looks a lot more low fantasy and barbaric than Dragon Age.


----------



## Kri (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks wonderful to me.

Not entirely sure what people are upset about.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

Kri said:


> Looks wonderful to me.
> 
> Not entirely sure what people are upset about.



we're like republicans


afraid of change


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 9, 2010)

Bioware, like Bethesda, need to incorporate some facial emotion into their characters. (Cut scenes don't count.)


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 














i see no problems here


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Bioware, like Bethesda, need to incorporate some facial emotion into their characters. (Cut scenes don't count.)



Why, since the only time there is focus on faces is during cutscenes?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Bioware, like Bethesda, need to incorporate some facial emotion into their characters. (Cut scenes don't count.)



What are you talking about? Bioware has been pretty good with facial expression. It's the body language they need to work on.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 9, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Why, since the only time there is focus on faces is during cutscenes?


Do all the characters come at you ass-first during gameplay?



The Boss said:


> What are you talking about? Bioware has been pretty good with facial expression. It's the body language they need to work on.


Hahahahaha. They're a bit better than Bethesda, but far too often I laugh at the expressions in Dragon Age. Mass Effect is moderately better.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Do all the characters come at you ass-first during gameplay?
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha. They're a bit better than Bethesda, but far too often I laugh at the expressions in Dragon Age. Mass Effect is moderately better.



Have you seen face expressions in other games during gameplay? They have no expression no matter what they are doing.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Do all the characters come at you ass-first during gameplay?
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha. They're a bit better than Bethesda, but far too often I laugh at the expressions in Dragon Age. Mass Effect is moderately better.



Bit better? No far better. Not saying DA had great expressions but better then fallout by far. And ME shits all over Fallout and cutscenes look great.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

Kri said:


> Looks wonderful to me.
> 
> Not entirely sure what people are upset about.



same here


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg how can you use vanilla leliana


----------



## Jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait, is she? I don't remember Leliana as a sword and shield warrior.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

Shes not vanilla shes a *bisexual French nun/assassin* *note every word highlighted is sexyfine*


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Shes not vanilla shes a *bisexual French nun/assassin* *note every word highlighted is sexyfine*



That combination has been approved by the BioWare Labs as (and I quote) "*AWRIIIGHT!*" .


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Do all the characters come at you ass-first during gameplay?





But no, I'm not really paying attention to their faces while I'm filling Collectors and geth full of lead or slicing up darkspawn and walking corpses with cold steel.


----------



## Kri (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Morrigan makes a grumpy face when Zevran wins that bet, as she metions hating everyone.


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Shes not vanilla shes a *bisexual French nun/assassin* *note every word highlighted is sexyfine*



She uses Haru's Sexyfine shampoo. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44yrY9YO3tc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

So the VA who did  will be voicing male Hawke..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool I guess lol.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Hahahahaha. They're a bit better than Bethesda, but far too often I laugh at the expressions in Dragon Age. Mass Effect is moderately better.



Name something better.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

My face when I saw the new character. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck.







Dat hair.


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2010)

Combat Walkthrough?

*watches*


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My face when I saw the new character.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dante? Is that you?


----------



## Vai (Dec 16, 2010)

I wondered where Dante was


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

Fenris made me preorder DA2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 16, 2010)

the bastard child of Zevran and Dante


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

I lol'd at the gameplay when the rouge does a feet/jump kick in the air.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

Game looks fine. See it CAN be played like DA1. Haters can shut the fuck up now


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 17, 2010)

fapping at the combat video rn.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Game looks fine. See it CAN be played like DA1. Haters can shut the fuck up now



Only with PC.. which is the version Imma get.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 17, 2010)

It still looks like mindless button mashing,  tactical must be a buzzword in 2010 ever since they are calling a pause button "tactical", but wait, Mike Laidlaw? A shit game designer, that  explains everything.

As for the graphic, it's awful, other than the evident sloppy framerate (it looks like an Alpha build despite the  game  going gold in March) and the shitty models,  I'd say they should have borrowed some pages out of ME2  book and dropped the Aurora engine for the UE.  I guess they didn't since  that would have caused problems within the modding community.  We'll have to see.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Only with PC.. which is the version Imma get.



Probably pick it up down the line too. I did same with DA1. Didn't play the PC version nearly as much though. Don't really like gaming on PC much.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Probably pick it up down the line too. I did same with DA1. Didn't play the PC version nearly as much though. Don't really like gaming on PC much.



The pc and console version of DA: O are two different games. Just saying.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

Dantes in mah Dragon Age.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2010)

What the fuck is that hair?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2010)

Mofo said:


> The pc and console version of DA: O are two different games. Just saying.



Pretty much felt the same to me, top down or not.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Pretty much felt the same to me, top down or not.



It felt like a different game to me.. because of MODS.  My mage elf married Alistair with no repercussion.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn't use mods, lol. I have to many games to play to really stick to one so just play the game the creators created.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 17, 2010)

Now I am satisfied.

They didn't totally ditched the tacticat combat and the animations are a step up from DA.

Also..


Dante..


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2010)

ah well i suppose i ain't gona bitch as much about da2 now since pc still seems to looks the same 

but u never know xD


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 25, 2010)

Vino said:


> What the fuck is that hair?



i can already tell he's gonna be warming the bench


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2010)

dunno what you guys are talking about...Glowing Tattoo's ='s instant badass. Besides, I'll probably DL a character beautification mod before i even play it just to get rid of those damn butterfaces.

Also, I hope Inon Zur unleashes his epic all over DA2's face for the soundtrack...I'm hoping the musice is on BG2: ToB's level. That was some of the greatest battle/gaming music i've ever heard.


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2010)

Ah, finally, we see that the strategic aspect of the combat is fully intact.  I wonder why the devs put up with the crap from "hardcore" fans about "dumbing down" the combat for so long when there was no reason to.

Also...did the mage cast Firaga near the end there?


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

I didn't know you could use Lohgain in awakenings.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

Vai said:


> OMG!!
> 
> though it should have been "blight".
> 
> ...



Actually.. Loghain is a Bro. If I had it my way I would saved him...


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

Loghain is a bro. I wish I didn't have to lose Alistair though when recruiting him, and I could save Loghain and I didn't have to die.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

Alistair becoming a drunk is hilarious tho. 

Omeegosh I just found the best picture of Sandal. Be warned hes dead sexy!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

I wish I could have Alistair and saved Loghain as well. He was a hero to Ferelden, and the true beast behind Maric's achievements.  



The World said:


> Alistair becoming a drunk is hilarious tho.
> 
> Omeegosh I just found the best picture of Sandal. Be warned hes dead sexy!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I think it would be cute to see drunken Alistair in DA2. :33

.... and cannot unsee.


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wish I could have Alistair and saved Loghain as well. He was a hero to Ferelden, and the true beast behind Maric's achievements.



And he betrayed King Cailan and thousands of Fereldan soldiers, had Arl Eamon poisoned, locked up his own daughter, gave power to the bastard that was Arl Howe, and aided slavery in the Alienage.

Oh, and he fucked Maric's betrothed wife behind his back.

A good strategist?  Sure.  A hero?  Not at all.  The only reason I spare him is so he can be the sacrifice to kill the Archdemon.  If I really was in that duel and had no knowledge of later events, I'm not sure I wouldn't kill him myself on the spot.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks poor in comparison to Witcher 2. Preorder cancelled.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2010)

Be careful on Witcher 2, as they have a worst track record with glitches then those fallout creators. Still Witcher 2 looks decent, hope has better story then 1 though. Kind of sucked tbh.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Be careful on Witcher 2, as they have a worst track record with glitches then those fallout creators. Still Witcher 2 looks decent, hope has better story then 1 though. Kind of sucked tbh.


I played Witcher 1 and loved it. I got the Enhanced Edition, in which I experienced no bugs. No problem here.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh shit you so lucky....I bought it day it came out....the horrors  Took months for it to be fixed. Still had problems I hope they address in 2. Be careful upon release. Like fallout vegas there can be TONS of bugs, even groundbreaking like Witcher 1.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah, i got the enhanced edition too, shit was tight...


one thing i hate is that Geralt's appearance wasn't customizable in any way, so i was stuck with an Albino freak show for many many hours.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

no mods for witcher 1? it uses the nwn engine, so it should be modable


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2010)

The World said:


> I didn't know you could use Lohgain in awakenings.



You        can't.


----------



## Vai (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> And he betrayed King Cailan and thousands of Fereldan soldiers, had Arl Eamon poisoned, locked up his own daughter, gave power to the bastard that was Arl Howe, and aided slavery in the Alienage.
> 
> Oh, and he fucked Maric's betrothed wife behind his back.
> 
> A good strategist?  Sure.  A hero?  Not at all.  The only reason I spare him is so he can be the sacrifice to kill the Archdemon.  If I really was in that duel and had no knowledge of later events, I'm not sure I wouldn't kill him myself on the spot.



He was a hero before that whole "retreat" (air quotes) thing happened.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

honestly from a strategic point of view, he may actually have done the correct thing.

instead of just throwing away your whole army on a gamble, he pulled out for a regroup.

that my warden brought in the necessary reinforcement is a different story. still without the arch demon to be seen anywhere it stupid to actually sac your entire army against just the first wave or anything


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> And he betrayed King Cailan and thousands of Fereldan soldiers, had Arl Eamon poisoned, locked up his own daughter, gave power to the bastard that was Arl Howe, and aided slavery in the Alienage.


Well the Cailan part I agree with...  He didn't lock up his own daughter, Anora was just playing her rolle as a bitch. He didn't really have control over everything else... it was Arl Howe who was calling most of the shots. 



> Oh, and he fucked Maric's betrothed wife behind his back.


You shut your whore mouth.  If Maric wasn't too busy fucking that cunt Katriel then Loghian and Rowan would of never hooked up.



> A good strategist?  Sure.  A hero?  Not at all.  The only reason I spare him is so he can be the sacrifice to kill the Archdemon.  If I really was in that duel and had no knowledge of later events, I'm not sure I wouldn't kill him myself on the spot.


He was a true hero patriot. Loyal to his country til the end.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

i also get the feeling that Howl was the person behind most of the scheming and hunting

Logain probably left it in the hand of someone who is far more 'capable' in dealing with the court and bothered more on how should he organized his army against the darkspawn threat and internal turmoil

he doesn't strike me as someone who deals well within the court, for that he has Howl and his daughter


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2010)

So I herd you can intimidate the demon in the fade to get the fuck out of Conner and still give you Blood Magic

True/False?


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

you mean in DA: O?

it seems so. i haven't used a mage in the longest time, since i always prefer playing fighter xD

but maybe if i start a new game at some point i'll get me some blood magic


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can. I've done it before.. but you can only do it if it's your Warden.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, but does she come back in the epilogue?


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well the Cailan part I agree with...  He didn't lock up his own daughter, Anora was just playing her rolle as a bitch. He didn't really have control over everything else... it was Arl Howe who was calling most of the shots.



Arl Howe was calling the shots?  Since _when_?  Did you miss the part where Loghain _signed_ the forms that allowed the Tevinter slavers to operate in the alienage, or when he hired Jowan to poison Arl Eamon?  Loghain could have reined in Howe at any time (teyrn and regent >>> arl)  yet let him go wild.



> You shut your whore mouth.  If Maric wasn't too busy fucking that cunt Katriel then Loghian and Rowan would of never hooked up.



Just because Maric was being a dick as well doesn't make Loghain any less of a dick.  And Loghain was worse than Maric in that Katriel made the move on Maric, while Loghain made the move on Rowan.



> He was a true hero patriot. Loyal to his country til the end.



Yeah, the highest form of patriotism is killing your king and risking the existence of your whole country because of some deep-seated xenophobia.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Arl Howe was calling the shots?  Since _when_?  Did you miss the part where Loghain _signed_ the forms that allowed the Tevinter slavers to operate in the alienage, or when he hired Jowan to poison Arl Eamon?  Loghain could have reined in Howe at any time (teyrn and regent >>> arl)  yet let him go wild.


Did you talk to Loghain if you choose to have him join your party? Some of the shit he didn't really gave direct orders. 




> Just because Maric was being a dick as well doesn't make Loghain any less of a dick.  And Loghain was worse than Maric in that Katriel made the move on Maric, while Loghain made the move on Rowan.


_OH PLLLLEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEE. _ If you have read _ANYTHING_ in that book this was _NOT_ how it went at all. Loghain only busta move on Rowan because Maric didn't even care for her. PLUS he was fucking Katriel and from what I got, it was pretty much over between Maric and Rowan.  Plus, Loghain and Maric were bromancing each other hardcore. There's no way Loghain would have hooked up with Rowan if Maric didn't have eyes for another. 



> Yeah, the highest form of patriotism is killing your king and risking the existence of your whole country because of some deep-seated xenophobia.


He gave up _EVERYTHING _he loved so _MARIC _could become a strong king to bring peace to Ferelden. He was a true Hero.  



Vino said:


> Yeah, but does she come back in the epilogue?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did you talk to Loghain if you choose to have him join your party? Some of the shit he didn't really gave direct orders.



Yes.  The _one_ thing he adequately defended was when I asked him "Were you really going to kill Anora?"  He replies "She's my daughter.  What do _you_ think?"  And I'm like "Errrrrr..."

Everything else he still stands guilty of.



> _OH PLLLLEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEE. _ If you have read _ANYTHING_ in that book this was _NOT_ how it went at all. Loghain only busta move on Rowan because Maric didn't even care for her. PLUS he was fucking Katriel and from what I got, it was pretty much over between Maric and Rowan.  Plus, Loghain and Maric were bromancing each other hardcore. There's no way Loghain would have hooked up with Rowan if Maric didn't have eyes for another.



If Loghain wasn't such a dick he would have confronted Maric about it, like a true bro would.  A true bro helps you stay upright, he doesn't take advantage and go behind your back when you slip up.



> He gave up _EVERYTHING _he loved so _MARIC _could become a strong king to bring peace to Ferelden. He was a true Hero.



Everything he loved?  His father sacrificed everything at the beginning of _The Stolen Throne._  Loghain didn't have anything to go back to; big sacrifice for him!  He was more motivated by his hatred to the Orlesians than any kind of loyalty to Maric.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

WTF dude, I'm not gonna argue about this anymore. It's just going round in circles. Loghain did not take advantage of Rowan, he wasn't calling the most of the shots in DA: O, ... and he was loyal to Maric. You can tell if you talked to him in DA: O, and the books stated it as well.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

Logain if you get him in Awakening through your save is actually awesome

he's real cool buddy. Honestly if you look at the cut scenes in DA: O you'll notice quiet clear its Howl who's power hungry and running in the background doing all the scheming.

And if has Logain's signature or anything, you do know they need money to support troops for the war against the darkspawn, internal turmoil

selling off slaves isn't such a bad idea, especially considering their social standing etc


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> Logain if you get him in Awakening through your save is actually awesome
> 
> he's real cool buddy. Honestly if you look at the cut scenes in DA: O you'll notice quiet clear its Howl who's power hungry and running in the background doing all the scheming.
> 
> ...



 ... well they _are_ slaves right?


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah well that they are 

what else did you expect from being a slave 

hmm though I wonder maybe if I play an elf once more, I should make her all power hungry


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

Elves don't even have souls


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2010)

City elves do, tree huggers elves don't.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Loghain has a soul.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... well they _are_ slaves right?


I though the City Elves being sold off weren't slaves, they were sold to BECOME slaves for the Tevinter.


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2010)

Slavery is illegal in Ferelden, as one of the nobles in the Landsmeet points out.  That's why the evidence that Loghain allowed it helps erode his support.  There is still a lot of segregation and discrimination against elves, though.

So no, they weren't slaves in the first place.  Loghain is guilty of permitting this crime against hum- er, elven rights.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2010)

Loghain is a scumbag and a bro, how about that?


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, he could be the most amicable person ever, but I would still hate him for his past deeds.  I relished making him die by stabbing Archdemon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope Hawke can dabble in the slave trade


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Slavery is illegal in Ferelden, as one of the nobles in the Landsmeet points out. That's why the evidence that Loghain allowed it helps erode his support. There is still a lot of segregation and discrimination against elves, though.
> 
> So no, they weren't slaves in the first place. Loghain is guilty of permitting this crime against hum- er, elven rights.


I thought so. 

Ya know on the Loghain topic, i understand his motivation for his crimes against the Wardens and in general but it's reaaaaaally fucking hard to not kill him outright. I don't even think he's honorable enough to sacrifice himself to destroy the Archdemon, i'd rather do the ritual with Morrigan and i hate that bitch.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

well as a human noble i considered all those city elves my sex slave


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 27, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I thought so.
> 
> Ya know on the Loghain topic, i understand his motivation for his crimes against the Wardens and in general but it's reaaaaaally fucking hard to not kill him outright. I don't even think he's honorable enough to sacrifice himself to destroy the Archdemon, i'd rather do the ritual with Morrigan *and i hate that bitch.*


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

i don't like morrigana more than can hate Logain for being the 'evil' enemy he appears to be. But if you think of it as a Warden and their Motive

to do ANYthing to stop the blight, it fits well into letting Logain off the hook


----------



## Fuse (Dec 27, 2010)

Well. This looks fucking epic. I'm kinda hoping they bring up the werewolf story again. And is there any news of the wardens having any influence over the new character?


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

The World said:


> Loghain is a scumbag and a bro, how about that?



he's a scumbro.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

Scumbro. I approve.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Well. This looks fucking epic. I'm kinda hoping they bring up the werewolf story again. And is there any news of the wardens having any influence over the new character?



decisions made in DA carry over...also, Mage Warden is cousins with the Hawke Family iirc. Aside from that, I dunno.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Well. This looks fucking epic. I'm kinda hoping they bring up the werewolf story again. And is there any news of the wardens having any influence over the new character?



I hope they let you play as werewolf I mean is so epic and i want to romance the Lady of Florest too...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

^ game doesn't take place in Fereldan


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I hope they let you play as werewolf I mean is so epic and i want to romance the Lady of Florest too...


Not sure if troll.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2010)

lol I wanted to romance the Lady in the Forest too. Make her my concubine, while having Leilana and Morrigan on the side. I'd also have Queen Anora as my sex slave. Bitch needs to learn humility. 



Vai said:


> he's a scumbro.





The Boss said:


> Scumbro. I approve.



Scumbro is the new bro. At least in Loghain and Maric's case.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

_BLEEEEEEEEH_.... you guys are never satisfied. 

I'm happy with an exclusive relationship with Alistair. :33 Deal with it.


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

I think Alistair died on all my plays....


wait, there was one I'm not sure .... can Alistair die in the epilogue scenes ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

_Noooo_.... he becomes a Drunk.  AND you bet your ass he will return as a drunk in DA2.


----------



## Memos (Dec 27, 2010)

I would have killed Alistair if I wasn't so enthralled by his charm and wit.

I do hope he turns up somehow in DA2.


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Noooo_.... he becomes a Drunk.  AND you bet your ass he will return as a drunk in DA2.



I can't recall... whats his epilogue if I kill the Archdemon, bang bang morrigan, and elona becomes the king ?... ( and if my aproval with him is normal )



Kusuriuri said:


> I would have killed Alistair if I wasn't so enthralled by his charm and wit.
> 
> I do hope he turns up somehow in DA2.



Oh I liked Alistair a lot. 
He even went all White knight on my f.mage and didn't let me sacrifice myself.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would have killed Alistair if I wasn't so enthralled by his charm and wit.
> 
> I do hope he turns up somehow in DA2.


Im pretty sure your were_ enthralled_.  



Vai said:


> I can't recall... whats his epilogue if I kill the Archdemon, bang bang morrigan, and elona becomes the king ?... ( and if my aproval with him is normal )


I am pretty sure he turns into a drunk as long as you don't have him killed. Is Elona your warden? Being King/Queen/dead means shit according to that shit fest Awakening. 



> Oh I liked Alistair a lot.
> He even went all White knight on my f.mage and didn't let me sacrifice myself.


I remember that..... _forever my first play through_. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I am pretty sure he turns into a drunk as long as you don't have him killed. Is Elona your warden? Being King/Queen/dead means shit according to that shit fest Awakening.



hmm.. must have forgotten about that.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah i hate it that as queen/king you don't do shit for fereldon instead try to run your little warden castle


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

as king/queen you're just royal consort aka trophy wife, you don't have any real political power other than sexing the king/queen


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

which they should have totally shown and allowed to be done in awakening


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 27, 2010)

at some point anora has to die. that's all i really want.


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I am pretty sure he turns into a drunk as long as you don't have him killed. Is Elona your warden? Being King/Queen/dead means shit according to that shit fest Awakening.



Alistair refuses to be king and becomes a wandering drunkard if you don't kill Loghain after the duel, UNLESS you "hardened" him after meeting his sister by saying "Everyone is looking out for themselves. You should learn that."  In that case, he agrees to become king (a very good and competent king, according to the epilogue) but Loghain still replaces him in the party for the rest of the game.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> yeah i hate it that as queen/king you don't do shit for fereldon instead try to run your little warden castle





RAGING BONER said:


> as king/queen you're just royal consort aka trophy wife, you don't have any real political power other than sexing the king/queen


Awesome writing there Bioware. 



Metaphor said:


> at some point anora has to die. that's all i really want.


This. I want her to die a horrible death.  



Mordin Solus said:


> Alistair refuses to be king and becomes a wandering drunkard if you don't kill Loghain after the duel, UNLESS you "hardened" him after meeting his sister by saying "Everyone is looking out for themselves. You should learn that."  In that case, he agrees to become king (a very good and competent king, according to the epilogue) but Loghain still replaces him in the party for the rest of the game.


Oh yeah.... that one too. How could I forget. He demands you make him king. _Hot_. So manly.


----------



## Vai (Dec 28, 2010)

What is this _Hardening_ thing I'm hearing about ?


... is it about sex ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Vai said:


> What is this _Hardening_ thing I'm hearing about ?
> 
> 
> ... is it about sex ?



_Psssssh..... _no. You just have to tell him everyone is out for themselves after you do his quest to find his "sister." He just regrows his balls. Instead of having the Warden to ask Alistair to become King, he demands you make him King. Also, he will initiate smut with the F.Warden if you romance him. I think he also does this too if you get his approval high enough and haven't slept with him.

If you play as Elf/Mage(not sure about dwarf... never played it) and you kinged him, he will accept you as his mistress. If you don't harden him he'll just break up with you._ Forever my 1st playthrough._


----------



## Vai (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Psssssh..... _no. You just have to tell him everyone is out for themselves after you do his quest to find his "sister." He just regrows his balls. Instead of having the Warden to ask Alistair to become King, he demands you make him King. Also, he will initiate smut with the F.Warden if you romance him. I think he also does this too if you get his approval high enough and haven't slept with him.
> 
> If you play as Elf/Mage(not sure about dwarf... never played it) and you kinged him, he will accept you as his mistress. If you don't harden him he'll just break up with you._ Forever my 1st playthrough._



Oh, I only did that quest once, I guess I didn't harden him, cuz he didnt want to become a king.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

his sister's the ill bitch. wanted to slap her myself.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

lol hardening doesn't really make him grow any more balls


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> his sister's the ill bitch. wanted to slap her myself.


_IF_ that_ IS_ his real sister. 



Muk said:


> lol hardening doesn't really make him grow any more balls


.... I said _re-grow_ his balls.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

he doesn't have any balls to begin with, so he can't regrow any balls


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> he doesn't have any balls to begin with, so he can't regrow any balls



Not according to the nude mods..  ... and Morrigan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2010)

3 months until you haters eat your spiteful words...
Hawke is gonna rawke your cawke.

TBH though i'm more curious as to where B-Ware is going to take the DA setting...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> 3 months until you haters eat your spiteful words...
> Hawke is gonna rawke your cawke.
> 
> TBH though i'm more curious as to where B-Ware is going to take the DA setting...



More like 3 months until Hawke rapes your cawke. STILL NOT _BUYING_ THIS GAME. 

IDK man, but I am not sure I like where it's going. DA1 was glorious.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

Morrigana is a whore. And she'd do Logain and the Old Warden any day of the night over Alistair with no balls


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> More like 3 months until Hawke rapes your cawke. STILL NOT _BUYING_ THIS GAME.
> 
> IDK man, but I am not sure I like where it's going. DA1 was glorious.



You're gonna be [✓]'n _Homo as Fuck_ once this game is done with you 


Muk said:


> Morrigana is a whore.



i know Bware said Witch Hunt wasn't canon (herp, why make it then you fucks? ), but I'm sure she managed to get preggo'd somehow.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

_LIES_. She wouldn't do .. whatever his name was (Reloading?)... because he was old.  Why did she do Loghain though? lol


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> You're gonna be [✓]'n _Homo as Fuck_ once this game is done with you


Who am I gonna go Homo for? All the chick has manfaces...  ... oh shit. I see what you did thar.  



> i know *Bware said Witch Hunt wasn't canon* (herp, why make it then you fucks? ), but I'm sure she managed to get preggo'd somehow.


WUT.  I never played the DLC.. but WUT.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> Morrigana is a whore.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> WUT.  I never played the DLC.. but WUT.



yeah bro, i read a QA where Gaider (IIRC) said that the ending of Bitch Hunt wasn't Canon...

shit hurts man, i wanted to play the god baby one day


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i know Bware said Witch Hunt wasn't canon



The fuck


----------



## Vai (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _LIES_. She wouldn't do .. whatever his name was (Reloading?)... because he was old.  Why did she do Loghain though? lol



Riordan was a grey warden for too long,

Loghain was a warden for only a couple of days, even though he was old.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

Loghain => Bro
Alistair -> no balls, drunktard

Loghain wins this shit


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah bro, i read a QA where Gaider (IIRC) said that the ending of Bitch Hunt wasn't Canon...
> 
> shit hurts man, i wanted to play the god baby one day



BIOWAAAARE!!!


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

i knew it

all that is canon is DA: O without expansion 

so glad i didn't get any more expansion from DA


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah bro, i read a QA where Gaider (IIRC) said that the ending of Bitch Hunt wasn't Canon...
> 
> shit hurts man, i wanted to play the god baby one day


THE FUCK BIIIOOOOWAAAAAARRRREEEEE.  

Good thing I never got that.  .... or any DLC after Awakening came out. Shit was so gay. 



Vai said:


> Riordan was a grey warden for too long,
> Loghain was a warden for only a couple of days, even though he was old.


Ballz to the wallz.  



Muk said:


> Loghain => Bro
> Alistair -> no balls, drunktard
> 
> Loghain wins this shit


Loghain is small time compare to the _GLORIOUS_ Alistair.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah bro, i read a QA where Gaider (IIRC) said that the ending of Bitch Hunt wasn't Canon...
> 
> shit hurts man, i wanted to play the god baby one day



It's only not canon in the sense that there are a lot of different possible endings. The god baby doesn't even exist in all playthroughs...


----------



## Vai (Dec 28, 2010)

I liked Awakening... it was very.... pretty.


granted I started playing it right when I finished dragon age, and got it really cheap, so it treated it diferently.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

awakening didn't glitch on me until i played my warden that married anora. suddenly alistair was king. wtf


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Awakening glitched on me and caused me an annoying hr of my life trying to find an Armor I thought I've missed.... turns out I had it all along. It interfered with King Cailan's armor. Yes I mad. On top of that Bioware just shrug it off and said they couldn't fix it, to make it work you'll have to uninstall Ostagar, and don't get the armor._ Unacceptable._ I didn't give Bioware my money so they could sit back and relax. Well fuck you Bioware, fix your shit. 



Metaphor said:


> awakening didn't glitch on me until i played my warden that married anora. suddenly alistair was king. wtf



lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awakening blows


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

Muk said:


> i knew it
> 
> all that is canon is DA: O without expansion
> 
> so glad i didn't get any more expansion from DA



What? 

No!


It's canon..even The Witch Hunt is canon.


What may or mat not be canon is the demon baby stuff.

So yeah,they didn't plan the future of the franchise with the demon baby as the main focus.

That's why I suspect that we will never play as him/her/it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2010)

^ the thing is, its made out to be a pretty big deal what Flemeth is planning and Morrigan is preparing for...

if Witch hunt without the baby is canon then it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Kri (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, what they meant about not being canon is that they don't want to have a set storyline that trivializes the player's choices. That is to say, no choice is 'canon,' rather than Witch Hunt being a non-canonical spin-off.

Witch Hunt is as canon as Alistair's sacrifice, or the werewolves killing the elves, or the Urn of Sacred Ashes being defaced in Her Greatness the Winged Prophet Andraste's name.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

A few newer things, one from a few weeks back (but I don't remember talking about it here and I'm too lazy to look back).



On the World Map there's a Day/Night toggle for certain areas that picks which time of day you want to arrive to. Those areas have different events and quests and NPCs and whatnot at different times of day, and there are quests that can only be got in one and completed in the other, etc.

Half of me thinks it's silly to be able to hit a switch to be night time, but the other half thinks it's not really any different than a 'sleep until day/night' feature sans the fade-to-black. I think I might like it in the end.

The other thing is more of a spoiler, if only for the beginning of the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of your two siblings, one will die early in the game. Your sister, Bethany, the mage, survives if you're a warrior or a rogue, and your brother, Carver, survives if you're a mage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

Kri said:


> Half of me thinks it's silly to be able to hit a switch to be night time, but the other half thinks it's not really any different than a 'sleep until day/night' feature sans the fade-to-black. I think I might like it in the end.



Well realistically travel from place to place on the map is supposed to take a few days, so saying "time my arrival to be at night" isn't that hard to swallow.

Or even "go back to camp and rest until evening."


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sure a group of young adventurers won't have much trouble finding some way to pass the time. And, considering the time skips across the ten year span the game straddles, it's already understood we'll miss plenty of filler.

The World Map is a tool for the gamer rather than anything that should have impact on immersion anyway, so I can't imagine it'll be too big of a deal even to the people who dislike it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

And here  All this time, i thought this game was an Xbox exclusive.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

^ You're joking right?  

A switch for day and night..? Wow.. did they really call it a switch? They could at least call it like a _sleep function _which sounds better than a switch. 

I'm playing as Mage. Deal with it.


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

Carver looks lame compared to Bethany, but to be fair they haven't shown him much yet, certainly not enough know one way or the other. Just a few unflattering screenshots, whereas Bethany we've seen videos of nuking darkspawn _during a conversation_.

Still, mage for my first character. I decided the easiest way to go about choosing was to just do the same genders and classes of my Wardens on import.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to punch that smug face..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Kri said:


> Carver looks lame compared to Bethany, but to be fair they haven't shown him much yet, certainly not enough know one way or the other. Just a few unflattering screenshots, whereas Bethany we've seen videos of nuking darkspawn _during a conversation_.
> 
> Still, mage for my first character. I decided the easiest way to go about choosing was to just do the same genders and classes of my Wardens on import.


Yeah his face looks derpy as fuck.  It doesn't matter because I'm pretty sure that Dwarf is romanceable.... do not want... _AND_ that doesn't matter either because if the mage looking dude in your group is Anders... lol a least I will get some lulz. 

I just really hope the story is good. Combat is a bit flashy and over the top weebo, but if story is good, I can ignore that part.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd hit it.

I probably will, actually.


----------



## Vai (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah his face looks derpy as fuck.  It doesn't matter because I'm pretty sure that Dwarf is romanceable.... do not want... _AND_ that doesn't matter either because if the mage looking dude in your group is Anders... lol a least I will get some lulz.



waitwaitwaitwait, Anders could be a mage in the game?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> waitwaitwaitwait, Anders could be a mage in the game?



Oh wait.... I mean whatever it is he was in Awakening. I can't recall what you call "_his kind_."  That expansion was shit...


----------



## Vai (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess a little..... but then again, if Isabella turns into THAT, nothing is impossible :3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I do hope it's Anders. Anders is awesome.


----------



## Vai (Jan 6, 2011)

Anders was quite awesome.

" I didn't do it. "


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

The VA also voice Cullen... :33 I like Cullen. 

Dem templar boys.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The VA also voice Cullen... :33 I like Cullen.
> 
> Dem templar boys.



Sorry,I can no longer see the name Cullen and not associate it with Twilight,thus ruining my good mood..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Sorry,I can no longer see the name Cullen and not associate it with Twilight,thus ruining my good mood..



Wow... thanks for ruining it for me too.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Sorry,I can no longer see the name Cullen and not associate it with Twilight,thus ruining my good mood..


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Not so impressive, but OK.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Not so impressive, but OK.



This games keeps giving me more reasons to dislike it.

Also, dude with the red and black outfit... got enough lace there buddy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2011)

What are the Protoss doing there?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This games keeps giving me more reasons to dislike it.
> 
> Also, dude with the red and black outfit... got enough lace there buddy.



I think the dude is Hawke..

He's got enough lace to almost be in a Final Fantasy game.

Sadly the lack of zippers disqualifies him in the end..


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 7, 2011)

Varic charging at that thing armed with nothing but a crossbow.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I think the dude is Hawke..
> 
> He's got enough lace to almost be in a Final Fantasy game.
> 
> Sadly the lack of zippers disqualifies him in the end..


It's Hawke? I thought it was some new asian party member. 


My thoughts exactly.  Why am I even in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2011)

They should have continued with the Warden


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ehemm..soo..

The Exiled Prince,Sebastian,companion trailer is up!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEefvzjO81Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus (Jan 7, 2011)

Cousland wannabe? 

I like his accent.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

His voice is nice.  Best party member so far..? And he's a DLC?


Still not buying this game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> His voice is nice.  Best party member so far..? And he's a DLC?
> 
> 
> Still not buying this game.



Why did I have a shivering premonition of you three months from now typing something like "But Sebastian is the best,and so dreamy.." while we are talking about how many times we finished this game?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Sebastian... _dreamy_.  

Bastard Prince >>>> Exiled Prince  

Also He's a fire crotch. Do not want. He'll probably be a cool bro... but he doesn't look like a warrior.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it me or the graphics are worse than DA1?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is it me or the graphics are worse than DA1?


There is hardly any improvement. Sure feels like BioWare rushed this one out.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 7, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is it me or the graphics are worse than DA1?



Yup they are. Bioware is using a new texture compression mode, take a look at the animations as well.
Rushed game plus DLCs extravaganza? No, thanks. Not even worth pirating it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

It's gonna be like Awakening. Half ass bullshit. What is _wrong _with the Dragon Age developing team.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 7, 2011)

I have officially lowered my expectations. They can only surprise me now.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's gonna be like Awakening. Half ass bullshit. What is _wrong _with the Dragon Age developing team.



Nothing is wrong. EA needs money ever since Bioware's SW:ToR  project has been a  huge budget drain.
What's their asnwer? Have Bioware  develop  and release  dumbed down games in half the time and reap some fresh cash. 
Just scroll this forum, it's full of idiots who're going to buy this game regardless while repeating their mantras of "it's going to be great, it's going to be great". 
Here is why companies like Bethsoft and Bioware make money while releasing shit whereas developers like Troika or Obsidian either shut down or struggle.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

So far the so called "_finished game_" still looks like the demo I played at SDCC. I mad at what they have done to this game's art design/style of fighting wise from DA1 to DA2. It seems like they've add that kawaii kawaii ugugu bullshit.

Also I would like to add that Bioware no long makes games for mature gamers but instead makes mature rated games. I'm so mad... I better stop for my own good.


----------



## Vai (Jan 7, 2011)

I like that guy.

But c'mon, dlc's while the game is still not out..


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Vai said:


> I like that guy.
> 
> But c'mon, dlc's while the game is still not out..



They did that with Shale too.

They said that they just couldn't include it in the game since they wouldn't make the launch date or some shit like that but it was obvious that Shale belonged in the game.

It was just cut content from the game.

Major bullshit.

Just like with Sebastian.

They are trying to weed out the re-selled games market so to speak.

And yeah,I do feel that Dragon Age 2 is BioWare's first truly rushed game,made only for money-grabbing purposes.

It's truly troublesome if this is just a glimpse of the future..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's truly troublesome if this is just a glimpse of the future..



Maybe.. maybe we're just getting old.. and games are no longer made with us in mind but the new generation. 

Feels bad man.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Maybe.. maybe we're just getting old.. and games are no longer made with us in mind but the new generation.
> 
> Feels bad man.


Time to don the hate, the shades, and start snapping your fingers as applause, while you peruse for indy games, eh?

I'll play it.  After all, I just played the first this year.  And after awakening, I am certain this will be worth every penny I spend on it.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Time to don the hate, the shades, and start snapping your fingers as applause, while you peruse for indy games, eh?
> 
> I'll play it.  After all, I just played the first this year.  And after awakening, I am certain this will be worth every penny I spend on it.



Indy games? lol no. Most of the ones that are consider good are puzzle games. Not much of a puzzle fan. 

So you haven't played Awakening yet?


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I have officially lowered my expectations. They can only surprise me now.



That's the spirit. 

I think I am going to skip out on pre-ordering, because I think I can live without Sebastian.  

A couple more months and this game will be out.  It will be interesting to see what BioWare will show us as we approach the launch date.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I've played Awakening.  And I liked the dwarf chick.  Who knew she would take me being open minded so badly.  Mother is uck, though.  Oghren makes me laugh because the character seems to fight against the creative team's attempts to give the guy character.  That Mage was was bleh, til I got him a kitten.  I like cats.  Elven girl was flat, the sneaky rogue was flat, and i've never been able to get that woman from the beginning to live.  All in all, the dlc was short and annoyed me what with taking away all the relations I had built in Origins, Morrigan notwithstanding.  Thus, you know...._every_ penny.

Puzzle Games?  Those are frightening little monsters on a level more insidious than anything Blizzard tried.  Played bj3 yet?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also I would like to add that Bioware no long makes games for mature gamers but instead makes mature rated games. I'm so mad... I better stop for my own good.



There aren't many developers that aren't like that any more. Gaming has become pretty uninspired in the last five years or so... It's a shame, but what can we do? Where it used to be that publishers were ecstatic with one or two million sales, now less than five million in the first week is "below expectations". So developers have to pump out a new game every year, no less than two a year, otherwise they can't continue working.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Oh, I've played Awakening.  And I liked the dwarf chick.  Who knew she would take me being open minded so badly.  Mother is uck, though.  Oghren makes me laugh because the character seems to fight against the creative team's attempts to give the guy character.  That Mage was was bleh, til I got him a kitten.  I like cats.  Elven girl was flat, the sneaky rogue was flat, and i've never been able to get that woman from the beginning to live.  All in all, the dlc was short and annoyed me what with taking away all the relations I had built in Origins, Morrigan notwithstanding.  Thus, you know...._every_ penny.
> 
> Puzzle Games?  Those are frightening little monsters on a level more insidious than anything Blizzard tried.  Played bj3 yet?


_BUT_ did you spent $40 on it and was promised 30-40 game play? But instead got a half as glitched game that took 10 hrs to beat? Because that's what I got. Funny, I actually liked the Elven chick, Anders, and of course Oghern. Felt like I was missing a bunch of stuff because I didn't get the option to talk to my teammates when ever I want. I always have to give them something for them to talk to me.... wtf. Also, how the story "transferred" over to Awakening was lazy and half ass. 

bj3? Nope. 



Lyra said:


> There aren't many developers that aren't like that any more. Gaming has become pretty uninspired in the last five years or so... It's a shame, but what can we do? Where it used to be that publishers were ecstatic with one or two million sales, now less than five million in the first week is "below expectations". So developers have to pump out a new game every year, no less than two a year, otherwise they can't continue working.



Heh, true. Making money has always been the first priority in any business anyways.


----------



## Kri (Jan 7, 2011)

The art change was a design decision to make the franchise look more distinct, it has nothing to do with rushing. Nor do I get why anyone would even pretend it's rushed... remember, _Origins_ was done nine months before launch, delayed so the PC and console versions could launch together. Since then they've been working on a sequel with an already established lore and an already created engine.

They've mostly just been playing with a toolset for years.

It doesn't look pretty in plenty of examples, granted, and with a different camera perspective from over-the-shoulder you wouldn't notice as much. I think they want to accomplish too many things, and may only wind up doing less to actually accomplish anything.

Time will tell.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 7, 2011)

What hope you have. I hope BioWare crushes it


----------



## Kri (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm likely going to enjoy the game but I know well enough that some things aren't going to go my way. The story's probably the most important aspect, and if they screw that up...

Well, I hope they shuffle up the teams a bit and move on to new IPs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2011)

The score for Bioware has been good. One bad game vs all the good games. To many haters, ya'll need to chill the fuck out and wait for the game to come out before hating so much.


----------



## Kri (Jan 7, 2011)

I love BioWare, as do most people in this thread I'm sure. That doesn't mean we inherently have to agree with everything they decide to do. I love everything they do because they do it well, not because it has their name on the box.

If I love _Dragon Age II_, it'll be because I've enjoyed playing it.


----------



## Kri (Jan 7, 2011)

Fucking double post. I refuse to merge you.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2011)

I have to agree with you there. I haven't seen one Bioware game that has been bad (that I know of). Awakening wasn't even terrible, it just wasn't polished and worth the full $40, and that was DLC anyway not a full game. DA2 will be just as good as any other game they made.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not saying buy this cause it's Bioware. I didn't buy sonic and Jade Empire can suck my nuts. I'm just saying they have a great track record so don't count em out till you play it. Could be another Mass Effect 2 or it could be a jade empire. We'll see soon.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2011)

_Bleeeeeh_.... I really hope this game proves me wrong and I end up liking it a lot. I want that to happen. _Goddamnit. _Im not to keen on the art direction... hmmmm I want storyline to be awesome. That's all. Combat style is _ meeeh_, clothing is ok but not in the style I prefer. Also, too much pretty boys. Where are my manly dudes. It's like Bioware is asking for the Yaoi fangirl to fap all over the dudes or something. (That dwarf doesn't count as a manly man, he's a dwarf.) Also manly female faces. Can't wait for mods.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i think i'll wait for the first few mods before i decide whether to buy or not


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

lol first DLC announced before game is out


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2011)

Same was for Dragon Age.


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

_*likes Jade Empire*_

It's not the same as Shale, though. Shale was cut for time and money limitations, to be focused on for reintroducing later. Then, with the delay for the port, they were able to get her done near launch. 

This one was planned initially as day-one DLC and a pre-order incentive.

DLC is EA's way of making money from a used games market that would otherwise deny them it. I understand the need for that, and as long as it doesn't feel like something is missing from the whole game (or worse still, the 'DLC' is just a code to unlock content already on-disc) I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ehemm..soo..
> 
> The Exiled Prince,Sebastian,companion trailer is up!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEefvzjO81Y[/YOUTUBE]



 wow, just wow

 sadly not a lot of RPGs will be coming out, witcher 2 is coming on PC before consoles I dont like pc gaming  Elder Scrolls will be coming out ages away


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

_Dragon Age II_, _The Witcher 2_, _Deus Ex_, _Skyrim_, _Diablo III_, _Mass Effect 3_...

How many RPGs do you want? D:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

Never been interested in Diablo or Mass Effect, I think I will get two for the ps3 when It comes out though, I enjoy more medieval setting RPGs I think that's why I just can't get into Fallout


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Witcher 2
2. Mass Effect 3
3. Dragon Age 2
4. Skyrim
5. Diablo III
6. Dues Ex

Listed in order of my expectations, with 1 being the highest and 6 the lowest.


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never been interested in Diablo or Mass Effect, I think I will get two for the ps3 when It comes out though, I enjoy more medieval setting RPGs I think that's why I just can't get into Fallout


Then you better play Witcher.


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Skyrim
2. Mass Effect 3
3. Witcher 2
4. Dragon Age 2
5. Diablo III
6. Deus Ex

I don't really want to count MMOs the same way, but I don't think it'd be reasonable to expect me to pass on _The Old Republic_. That's probably between DA2 and DIII.

--

And when you do try _The Witcher_, stick with it. A few of my friends gave up on the combat before they got the hang of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Mass Effect 3
2. Dragon Age 2
3. Skyrim 
4. Deus Ex
5. Diablo 3
6. Witcher 

In terms of WRPG anyway.


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

What JRPGs are coming out? There a _Tales_ game, I think.

I doubt _Versus_ will be out anywhere but Japan this year though.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2011)

Well shit...

1. Mass Effect 3
2. Skyrim
3. Deus Ex
4. Witcher 2
5. Dragon Age 2
6. Diablo 3 

 This year's RPG war is gonna be fun.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 1. Mass Effect 3
> 2. Dragon Age 2
> 3. Skyrim
> 4. Deus Ex
> ...


Wut, Witcher and Deus Ex has been out ages ago 
and before you list Witcher 2 as the last you should see the gameplay trailer. in both look and fight mechanic it beat anything that other RPG you listed has shown so far... by far.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *1. Mass Effect 3*
> 2. Dragon Age 2
> 3. Skyrim
> 4. Deus Ex
> ...


Oh you


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

If _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ is better than _The Witcher 2_ in any discernible, measurable sense, I will slap myself in the face with my own penis.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2011)

Heh... Trailers for Deus Ex looks really good. (I like guns more than medevil settings so it appeals to me more.)  I tried the first Witcher and shit looks good. The combat is a bit weird, but I'll get back into it eventually. Steam sales makes me buy more games then I can handle.... got other games waiting for me.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Heh... Trailers for Deus Ex looks really good. (I like guns more than medevil settings so it appeals to me more.)  I tried the first Witcher and shit looks good. The combat is a bit weird, but I'll get back into it eventually. Steam sales makes me buy more games then I can handle.... got other games waiting for me.


You  shouldn't judge Witcher 2 from first. if the gameplay video and trailer is any indicator, the second game will make the first game look shit by comparison  (and i don't mean just by graphic alone).


----------



## Kri (Jan 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Heh... Trailers for Deus Ex looks really good.


Mmm, looks okay. I'm excited for most aspects of it, save the third person stealth aspects, and the obnoxious gold tint.

I'm not a _Deus Ex_ purist in the slightest. I actually liked _ Invisible War_, though I acknowledge that it's worse in almost every possible way compared to the original. I'm sort of afraid that it'll be another step in the direction of 'that's nice, but what happened to this and this and this?'

I'm likely going to buy it, and I hope it's great, but I'm worried more than hopeful.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 8, 2011)

For Deus Ex Human Revolution, the gameplay looks ok. Of course the diehard original fans might rage cry about how the game looks like and the gameplay, but nevertheless, it looks solid.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2011)

Kri said:


> What JRPGs are coming out? There a _Tales_ game, I think.
> 
> I doubt _Versus_ will be out anywhere but Japan this year though.


Xenoblades and Last Story are on my list to try out for sure. 



left4lol said:


> Wut, Witcher and Deus Ex has been out ages ago
> and before you list Witcher 2 as the last you should see the gameplay trailer. in both look and fight mechanic it beat anything that other RPG you listed has shown so far... by far.



Witcher 2. And I've seen the newest gameplay, looks decent. I wasn't a fan of 1, it had WAY to many problems when first came out, I hated the mixing potions and crap. Sometimes having MORE isn't BETTER. And I just never cared for the story. 2 I hope is better. 

And Meant the new Dues Ex, looks pretty sick to me.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never been interested in Diablo or Mass Effect, I think I will get two for the ps3 when It comes out though, I enjoy more medieval setting RPGs I think that's why I just can't get into Fallout



Don't mind the simpletons in this thread. You like GG so I assume you have somewhat decent tastes. Get this and go over to Terra arcanum and grab some mods.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Don't mind the simpletons in this thread. You like GG so I assume you have somewhat decent tastes. Get this and go over to Terra arcanum and grab some mods.



Oh Arcanum.

The game with shitty combat.

Really shitty combat.

Good C&C and a fairly unique world buut..

But Planescape crushes it in that department.

And the Jade Empire haters can go suck a banana.

That game was awesome.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh Arcanum.
> 
> The game with shitty combat.
> 
> ...



What department? You need to be clear Ciupy.
You say unique world and C&C as if these were nothing,  the past 4 years have seen  maybe 2-3 RPGs as good as Arcanum.

LOL Jade Empire lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> What department? You need to be clear Ciupy.
> You say unique world and C&C as if these were nothing,  the past 4 years have seen  maybe 2-3 RPGs as good as Arcanum.
> 
> LOL Jade Empire lol



Both C&C,and atmosphere..and dialogue.

It was the only game I played as a mage because having high mental atributes opened up more dialogue options! (and I choose speechcraft always,even as a warrior in other games).

This was the only one I felt compelled to play as a high int/char character.

And yes,a good asian-themed WRPG hasn't been done since Jade Empire.

I loved the Middle Kingdom feel of the game so to speak.

The combat was a little..sub-par..but still.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Both C&C,and atmosphere..and dialogue.
> 
> It was the only game I played as a mage because having high mental atributes opened up more dialogue options! (and I choose speechcraft always,even as a warrior in other games).
> 
> ...



Jade Empire was so horrible even Bioware  guys are ashamed of it.
Try King's Bounty: Armored Princess if you like fighting RPGs.

Arcanum: I used to play a  monocle and hat gnome gentleman with a cane and a flintock pistol. Might as well play it with style.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Jade Empire was so horrible even Bioware  guys are ashamed of it.
> Try King's Bounty: Armored Princess if you like fighting RPGs.
> 
> Arcanum: I used to play a  monocle and hat gnome gentleman with a cane and a flintock pistol. Might as well play it with style.



Lol,tech was useless in Arcanum.

Magick was easy-mode..


And I didn't play Jade Empire for the combat.


And the game BioWare is personally ashamed of is the it-must-not-be-mentioned-Sonic-fiasco..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Arcanum: I used to play a  monocle and hat gnome gentleman with a cane and a flintock pistol. Might as well play it with style.



...Now I want to play Arcanum...


----------



## left4lol (Jan 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Xenoblades and Last Story are on my list to try out for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That total bullshit . Witcher Alchemy is as simple as this :
- Get potion recipe
- Collect the necessary part
- ????
- Profit
nothing could have been simpler .
beside if you really didn't like alchemy just play it on easy and then replay it oh hard after you get a hang of it (just like what i do in my first play through).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2011)

left4lol said:


> That total bullshit . Witcher Alchemy is as simple as this :
> - Get potion recipe
> - Collect the necessary part
> - ????
> ...



Didn't say it was hard to understand, I said it sucked  Didn't like it, never like making stuff and collecting stuff. BORING.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't say it was hard to understand, I said it sucked  Didn't like it, never like making stuff and collecting stuff. BORING.


That even bigger bullshit, tell me one RPG that didn't involve making stuff and collecting stuff (Mass effect 2 doesn't count) ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2011)

I never create anything in RPGS. I mostly skip it. It never seems like a big part of the game. It does in Witcher though. Plus the combat was so/so at best, and didn't really find the story all that interesting.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I never create anything in RPGS. I mostly skip it. It never seems like a big part of the game. It does in Witcher though. Plus the combat was so/so at best, and didn't really find the story all that interesting.


While it true that the witcher invest heavily in Potion it doesn't mean it couldn't be beaten without it .
My second play through involve playing it on hard without creating a single potion except mutagen (and cat) like you i also don't like creating potion on RPG especially on elder scroll.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Im with Crazy here. I never create potions or anything like that when I'm playing RPGs. It's just boring, and why create it when I have the cheese to buy it, or the loots for it never runs out.  Making potions and "stuff" is like world mining in ME2 for me. It's boring, and I don't do it unless I have to.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

So you are saying you never grind in rpgs?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Nope. That's why I don't play JRPGs.  Only time I ever went all out and "grind" was in ME1 when I was trying to level up to 60 to get that achievement.  It was _loooong_ and _boooorrrriiinnng_. But I did it anyways because Mass Effect. pek


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to grind for element zero in ME2  Needed the ship maxxed for the reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh.... mining. My first play through... 50% of it was mining.  Every playthrough after that, I spend only 10mins on it. Let the crew die... Garrus is not effected by it. I don't give a darn.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

But his the one who calibrates the weaponry :33


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Thane dies if you don't upgrade the canons. Yeah, not a single fuck was given. He's dying anyways.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

Grinding in Monster Hunter is the worst.   Damn  Tigrex...been trying to beat it for two days


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Im with Crazy here. I never create potions or anything like that when I'm playing RPGs. It's just boring, and why create it when I have the cheese to buy it, or the loots for it never runs out.  Making potions and "stuff" is like world mining in ME2 for me. It's boring, and I don't do it unless I have to.


Well the problem is most of the time (in my case about 90% of the time) you only have to choose which potion you want to brew a potion in Witcher (the only exception is mutagen which depending in your choice in game you may or may not have the necessary special ingredients to create the potion).

You always have the necessary ingredients for potion from your normal walkthrough and only need to find strong enough alchemical base (which you could buy from any inn or alchemist found in game) to brew your potion.

Seriously Mass Effect hacking game is harder than brewing potion in Witcher. Anyone who complain about it is either never bother to try it out or just plain stupid


----------



## Awesome (Jan 10, 2011)

The only game I bothered to create potions in was Dragon Age, never bothered for it in other games. Unless mining counts in ME2, then I did.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The only game I bothered to create potions in was Dragon Age, never bothered for it in other games. Unless mining counts in ME2, then I did.


You clearly never play Witcher.
Dragon age potion was meh. Even at insane difficulty, potion is rarely useful even for the harder fight (better of using magic and other buff).
Better of using the ingredients for free xp in camp or sell it for money .


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait wait.. I remember creating potions in Oblivion IV. It was that one potion that made you run really fast... or was it the booze that I kept making. Either way, I kept making them until I found out about a glitch that can dupe items. Never have to make them again.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Back on topic! 





> As in the previous it is in Dragon Age 2 new opportunity for give same-sex relationships. As a companion so far the Elf and Dwarf Rogue Mage Fenris Varric are posted on the male side and the Nahkämpferinnen Isabela and Aveline for women.



Does this mean not only is the dwarf romanceable but homo too?

Well shit.  That's uh... great.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

I created shit loads of potions in Onimusha Dawn of Dreams.  You had to grind if you wanted to get 100% weapons  



The Boss said:


> Back on topic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shepard X Garrus all but confirmed in ME3? bama


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

The sex scene should be fun to watch


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

oh god, oh god, oh god... my vision of Varric being romancebale came true ... but twice as hard.  Is DA really a yaoi game for yaoi lover gamers.

My body does not want this.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> oh god, oh god, oh god... my vision of Varric being romancebale came true ... but twice as hard.  Is DA really a yaoi game for yaoi lover gamers.
> 
> My body does not want this.


As long as it was optional you shouldn't be bothered with it


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Shoko your body is ready for this


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> As long as it was optional you shouldn't be bothered with it



That's not the part that bothers me. It's the type of _fans_ the game will draw in... bad memories are bad. I'm having nightmares just thinking about it.  

My body is not ready.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> oh god, oh god, oh god... my vision of Varric being romancebale came true ... but twice as hard.  Is DA really a yaoi game for yaoi lover gamers.
> 
> My body does not want this.



They should just skip the RPG part at this point and just release a Yaoi/Yuri dating sim since it seems this is what the "new" Bioware fans are expecting from the studio..


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

NO YOU GUYS! I love DA1. What has Bioware done.  

Bioware's breaking my heart. Yet again.  "_New Bioware fans_"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I never create anything in RPGS. I mostly skip it. It never seems like a big part of the game. It does in Witcher though. Plus the combat was so/so at best, and didn't really find the story all that interesting.



I agree, I hate making stuff, hell I hate the typical enhancing weapons with items and combining and that shit and leveling up.

A big part why I hated FF13


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I agree, I hate making stuff, hell I hate the typical enhancing weapons with items and combining and that shit and *leveling up*.
> 
> A big part why I hated FF13


Wut, that basically exist in all RPG. hell there 's a lot of non RPG that have that kind of stuff.

The last part is in the definition of RPG game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Wut, that basically exist in all RPG. hell there 's a lot of non RPG that have that kind of stuff.
> 
> The last part is in definition off RPG game



I should of worded it better. 

I mean RPGS where you can level up the weapons.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I should of worded it better.
> 
> I mean RPGS where you can level up the weapons.


Now that is more rational. to be honest i also didn't like crafting and temporary enhancement but it doesn't mean i couldn't enjoy it as long as the mechanic is good.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's not the part that bothers me. It's the type of _fans_ the game will draw in... bad memories are bad. I'm having nightmares just thinking about it.
> 
> My body is not ready.


Ever seen Gundam Wing?  Yeah, it's going to be like that all over again.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ever seen Gundam Wing?  Yeah, it's going to be like that all over again.



_Hah_, good thing I never got into Gundam Wing. I think the yaoi Naruto stuff is pretty bad already.  

Not that there isn't any yaoi related stuff to DA: Origins (Alistair and Zeveran.. ) currently but after DA2 .... this shit will hit my delicious WRPGs like a mutha fucking fist of the north star. 

I don't want to live in this world anymore.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Hah_, good thing I never got into Gundam Wing. I think the yaoi Naruto stuff is pretty bad already.
> 
> Not that there isn't any yaoi related stuff to DA: Origins (Alistair and Zeveran.. ) currently but after DA2 .... this shit will hit my delicious WRPGs like a mutha fucking fist of the north star.
> 
> I don't want to live in this world anymore.



you know, i probably will get the game like 3 month or 6 month after it comes out xD

by then i bet there are facial and other pretty mods out for the game, which the game really badly needs 

then its all good


----------



## Awesome (Jan 10, 2011)

The dialog wheel looks different than Mass Effect's and is controlled more like DA's than ME's. It's still essentially the same thing as ME's though, which I don't mind. The graphics look fine, but the women look so masculine which isn't changing by release 

Can't wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait. Like the family having a part of the story too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2011)

I really feel like I should go back and play DA: Origins again. The first time, I borrowed it from a friend and was stressed for time. I ended up skipping through all the dialogue.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Well... at least they're doing a good job of making me not want to romance my brother.  

Still not buying it. 



Muk said:


> you know, i probably will get the game like 3 month or 6 month after it comes out xD
> 
> by then i bet there are facial and other pretty mods out for the game, which the game really badly needs
> 
> then its all good



I wont buy it on release day that's for sure. Heh, if I do get it, it wont be till price drop, ultimate edition.. ect. ;< 

MmMmm...m ods.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I should of worded it better.
> 
> I mean RPGS where you can level up the weapons.


fablefag detected.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 11, 2011)

Merrill... those things are about to burst.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2011)

So yeah, while I wasn't part of the initial group of doomsayers when they first announced the game, I'm getting a bit nervous about it. I still think the gameplay should be fine, but hearing it's around 1/3 of the content of the first one and focusing on one location that branches out to adventures doesn't sound so hot. Also while I dig the more barbaric look the armor and stuff, I'm being put off by the way the faces just look ever so slightly more cartoonish than the first game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> So yeah, while I wasn't part of the initial group of doomsayers when they first announced the game, I'm getting a bit nervous about it. I still think the gameplay should be fine, but hearing it's around 1/3 of the content of the first one and focusing on one location that branches out to adventures doesn't sound so hot. Also while I dig the more barbaric look the armor and stuff, I'm being put off by the way *the faces just look ever so slightly more cartoonish than the first game*.


They look younger.. and more_ kawaii kawaii ugugugu_...  Also, they eyes, they sparkle. You'll see.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

My improvements for Dragon Age 2 article - 

If seen any errors point them out please, wanna fix it up


----------



## Mofo (Jan 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My improvements for Dragon Age 2 article -
> 
> If seen any errors point them out please, wanna fix it up



Short story: Bioware cock hurr slurp durr, me likes giving blowjobs...

Seriously there isn't a single objective point in that review... dude really.

Let me rewrite shit for you.


> Well we could already see the change in graphics. The graphics look a little cartoony this time however, I believe the change is for the better. The slight comic looking style makes Dragon Age 2 look more stylish and colorful. Where?s Origins was so dark that some of the effects and face models were just plain ugly. This one has the right idea of making the game more colorful but keeping those dark ideas. So while it?s my first improvement on the list we could already see the change is in place.


While the first game was dark and gritty(TM), DA2 has taken a 180 degree turn and given also the inherent lack  of art direction has gone full popamole J-RPG.  Why be original when we could simply copy WoW. 
Hint: When talking about graphics you have to speak about textures, models, framerate, art direction. All the stuff that make the visual department of a game, you know?   
Me likes  new stufz isn't exactly a valid review. 



> Let?s Put ON A Show!
> So Dragon Age Origins had a good story, not amazing but good. Mainly due to all the amazing characters you meet along the way. However it never gave that truly cinematic feel in any Cutscenes except, maybe the ending and the early scene of your mentor getting slaughtered. I?d like some in between Cutscenes of raw fighting or explosions or big wars. Make us feel like this world is in chaos and we have to save humanity. Not just have one war in the beginning and one war at the end. The whole middle road needs some loving too. Just like Mass Effect did, Dragon Age 2 should be able to add in some cinematic flair.


WTF, amazing character in DA? The dog and Zevran I assume, ever since the rest was shit.
Cinematic? It's a fucking game, I want to play a game, I do not want to watch badly rendered cinematics. G-A-M-E, in which you play, not watch, hmmkaay? Go rent XXX if you want to watch xplushions and shit go kaboom.


> Make us feel like this world is in chaos and we have to save humanity


Another original plotline from Bioware... 


> Not just have one war in the beginning and one war at the end. The whole middle road needs some loving too. Just like Mass Effect did, Dragon Age 2 should be able to add in some cinematic flair.


So you want to fix a game whose main problem was mindless and horrible encounter design by adding yet more fodder spawns? WTF, genius 

Honestly I stopped reading there, the rest was just another fecal abortion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Wasn't a review though, haha. 

Was just a article of what "I" want changed. I like to hear what other people want changed too. You came off as attacking me...not really sure why.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Wasn't a review though, haha.
> 
> Was just a article of what "I" want changed. I like to hear what other people want changed too. You came off as attacking me...not really sure why.



In fact I'm not attacking you, I'm attacking what you've written. 
Of course it's not a review of the product, the game hasn't even gone gold, it's a review from your point of view of the material we've seen so far. But you're posting your opinions and implicitly hid them under a veil of "objectivity", if you were honest most of what you typed there would have been different.
I see  a lot of wishful thinking paired with a list of things you'd like  to be in the next game. 
A serious article would have touched the hurtful topics instead of dismissing them as "tastes".
My two cents, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not really sure what you mean. Hopefully I'm not coming off dumb here haha. I just stated what I want to see from Dragon Age 2. Only thing I've seen are two trailers and a combat video. Nothing else. So a lot of my points are based off of Dragon Age Origins and what I wanted improved from that. The graphics part is the only thing I'm basing DA2 off of. I for one like the new art direction but I'm always a fan of comic/cel shaded graphics. Borderlands being one of my fave LOOKING games. 

True some of the stuff I posted is just wishful thinking. I don't expect the story to follow the way I want it to but I still hope for it. Same with combat. I'm not expecting something like Ninja Gaiden but it would be nice one day to dream, haha. Still I hope to enjoy it more then Origins but we'll see. 

I'm not really dismissing anything, just stating what I want to see based off of what DA provided and the recent trailers I've seen.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice I preordered my copy so can't wait to get this stuff.


----------



## Wan (Jan 13, 2011)

Mofo -- he asked if there were any errors to correct, not flat-out disagreements.  I'm pretty sure most of what you pointed out wouldn't be considered "errors" by crazymtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I meant errors like spelling. I try to make sure it's all good but I've been busy as of late. As far as disagreeing that's fine. Though at first Mofo sounded like he wanted to kill me, haha. Love to hear what people want for Dragon Age 2


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins was an overrated, if not still decent and enjoyable, game in the first place. Awakening was mediocre and just not fun at parts, and Dragon Age 2 looks to be going down even further in quality. The texturing looks like it came from 2004, and the art direction looks like I'm about to see some shitty yaoi JRPG. The combat system might be decent, and I'm mildly interested in the storytelling perspective they are trying to achieve, but overall, I'm not impressed so far.

I'm not sure if I'll bother buying this, especially since The Witcher 2 looks to be at least good and could be great, and I'm still hopeful for Skyrim, and expect it to be at least decent, but it really does have all the potential in the world to be exceptional.

I'll give Bioware the benefit of the doubt for the works they have done previously and see the response it gets, but I'm definitely not buying it outright.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

DA1 was great (One of the best RPGs I've ever played. Haters gonna hate ... ect.).... besides that, I agree on everything else you say. I'm not buy DA2 outright either. 

I would like to slap Bioware and their target market for DA2 to hell and back. _WHY_.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahaha.  DLC made before the game is released... Precisely illustrating why the concept is bad for games. At first DLC was additional content after the game was released, (akin to expansion packs), and it was understandable from this standpoint--even if much of it is shit like horse armour and flashy head gear.

Now you get content cut from games and only returned if you pay additional fees and some of it if you preorder with faith that the game isn't shit. The producers make the games with DLC a large part of their design concept from the inception of the project.

They should just go the whole way and make everything DLC additions. Want a main menu with amazing art and rendered scenery? $0.50! Me, I'll just load my game with command line parameters and save the money. 

I can't wait to see if DA2 will be bug-riddled too. So many producers in the industry can't even wait to release a properly functional product.

I'm skipping this in favour of The Witcher 2, for one. No DRM (that's respect for players right there) and a focus on the PC at first.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I would like to slap Bioware and their target market for DA2 to hell and back. _WHY_.



I apologize, but just wondering what exactly do you think their target market is?

ADD console gamers? Kids with the attention span of puppies?

Because I really don't get it, I really don't. I have been RP'ing since I was seven (VGames, tabletop & etc), who still considers Planescape:Torment (which was more fun when you weren't fighting) the greatest RPG video game ever made ever made, who at the moment is yet again halfway through probably his 100th(?) run through Baldurs Gate 2 (Kensai/Mage kicks all kinds of ass), who actually enjoys all the number crunching & over the top attention to misc details that went into character creation under the old D&D rules and I could not be more excited about DA2.

And I am even more confused considering the fact that you enjoyed DA: O because all the mechanics are more or less the same. Combat works the same, merely refined and classes made distinct. Spell and skills basically are the same from DA: O, with merely the redundancy removed and with what I consider a more efficient skill progression system in place. 

The dialouge system I'll admit I was slightly worried about, but I am highly interested with the personality system them seem to be pushing and combined with the Friendship/Rivalry companion progression their going with. I'll willingly sacrifice old school rpg dialouge systems if those other 2 work well.

And I know that people are going to hate me for this, but I actually love the fact that we can't change companions out of their base armor or weapons (only rings and other stats boost stuff and changeable, with weapons and armor upgrading as companions level up). Their suppose to have personalities, so it makes sense I can't dictate them outside of combat, and to me at least makes them seems more...real?

So really, the only thing I assume would be a real issue would the the art direction and graphics. And I considering I think the art direction is quite good actually (except the redesigned darkspawn, that I can't...I don't know, it's just weird), that isn't really an issue with me either. As for the graphics, well I think the screenshots in the lastest IGN preview are quite good actually. Textures are quite crisp and the lighting in open areas seem very...alive. 

And honest to god, whoever designed the new world map should get a medal, cause it's brilliant/beautiful/other words that convey my feelings within this spectrum of emotion.

Would it satisfy an genuine graphics nut/whore? Definitely not, but I think it looks quite pretty.

Yes, I said pretty. *Waits to be mocked*

And yes, I have yet to bring up the fact that you can only play human. But I rather not because in 20 years of Rp'ing I have never rolled anything but human characters. So I am horribly biased and I'll just leave it at that eh?

This is not an attack on you or anything, I just thinks people are way to hard on Bioware about this, mostly because they refused to make the game you/I/any other fan wanted. Instead they decided to do whatever the hell they wanted, which personally I think is a healthy attitude for a developer to have.

Buy yeah, in the end you are entitled to your own opinion innit? Cheers.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ 10 points for mentioning the great Planescape: Torment and BG series. -100 points for racist roleplaying selection. Playing a beautiful, sexually curious female elf--destined for greatness and many carnal encounters with other beautiful, sexually curious female elves--is prominent developmental phase for all true RPG aficionados.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 13, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> ^^ 10 points for mentioning the great Planescape: Torment and BG series. -100 points for racist roleplaying selection. Playing a beautiful, sexually curious female elf--destined for greatness and many carnal encounters with other beautiful, sexually curious female elves--is prominent developmental phase for all true RPG aficionados.





I am not racist damnit.

I get the whole "why would you want to be a human in a fantasy game" argument, but I simply cannot relate/connect/RP anything non-human and believe me when I say I have tried. 

Oh, how I tried and failed very single time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2011)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> I apologize, but just wondering what exactly do you think their target market is?
> 
> ADD console gamers? Kids with the attention span of puppies?
> 
> ...



Oh it's easy to see why the "internet" hates this game. Yes there are legitimate complaints about this game and I can understand some people but just like every other series people act like sheep. I'm not attacking anyone in this thread, I'm talking more about the gamefaq crowd and such. If a game series or company becomes to popular, people hate. They hate so much they don't see ANY good in the game despite it being a well made game *COD anyone?*. 

Another thing is people who cling to the past to much. When they do so no other game can match up. I can't even argue with people like this, I actually pity them. We all have games that we truly love and find very little games to compete. However a sane person, in my opinion, can also enjoy other products. For example I love Uncharted 3. I believe it's an amazing action adventure game. Does this mean I can't enjoy Mass Effect or gears? No. It's silly to have a game in SUCH high regard that you actually hate other games for not living up to it. 

These are just two problems of many that happens with gamers. Company/series becoming to famous = hate. And the love for older games blinding them to newer games. Both are trends in gaming that I wish would fucking die, it's pathetic.


----------



## Wan (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)

So yeah, ordered Awakening and started up a new file on Origins so it could possibly be my main. I've only played up to ostagar, but damn do I hope the 360 version of DA2 ships on multiple discs. I always thought the sound in it was a bit iffy, but with my new speaker setup... shiiiiit, this is like FFXII/Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath levels of awful compression. At least my receiver is taking the 5.1 and downmixing it, otherwise I'd have to bear through the cacophony that the game calls its stereo mix.

Really, I know how a lot of people spit on the console versions for its controls and graphics, but the sound is the only thing I have a problem with. Hopefully with Bioware handling it(?), it won't be a mess like Origins.


----------



## Wan (Jan 13, 2011)

I recently got a (semi) new PC gaming rig and can play DA: O with at 1080p with all the graphics effects maxed out.  The difference compared to the 360 version is astounding.

Gotta do it.



But yeah, DA: O was never intended to be a cross-platform game, and was ported over to the PS3 and 360 by another developer well after the PC version was underway.  Hopefully, since DAII has been made from the ground up to be on consoles as well as PC, the console graphics will be much improved.  Still won't be as good as PC though.


----------



## Kri (Jan 14, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Now you get content cut from games and only returned if you pay additional fees and some of it if you preorder with faith that the game isn't shit. The producers make the games with DLC a large part of their design concept from the inception of the project.


Content is always cut from games. Budget and time constraints limit what every development team can do, and they compromise. Shale, as a fitting example, was on the cutting floor when they were trimming up Origins. Then, as a second, separate project with its own budget and resources, they were able to reintroduce her as post-release content. A decade ago, she would have just been left on the cutting floor.

How anyone can feel that a developer would exert _extra effort_ to _sabotage themselves_ is beyond me.

As far as planned DLC rather than cut content, it's not really some grand conspiracy. They don't make money off of used game sales, at all. So publishers push for new game incentives that not only get them money from the increased new game sales, but also from used game sales when people decide the DLC is worth it.

*shrugs*

Makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 14, 2011)

Kri said:


> Content is always cut from games. Budget and time constraints limit what every development team can do, and they compromise. Shale, as a fitting example, was on the cutting floor when they were trimming up Origins. Then, as a second, separate project with its own budget and resources, they were able to reintroduce her as post-release content. A decade ago, she would have just been left on the cutting floor.
> 
> How anyone can feel that a developer would exert _extra effort_ to _sabotage themselves_ is beyond me.
> 
> ...


Tell that to the developer  that sell DLC to unlock content that already exist in  original game


----------



## Wan (Jan 14, 2011)

...and BioWare doesn't do that.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> ...and BioWare doesn't do that.


Not yet . Beside I'm talking about game developer in general on that post.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 14, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Hahaha.  DLC made before the game is released... Precisely illustrating why the concept is bad for games. At first DLC was additional content after the game was released, (akin to expansion packs), and it was understandable from this standpoint--even if much of it is shit like horse armour and flashy head gear.
> 
> Now you get content cut from games and only returned if you pay additional fees and some of it if you preorder with faith that the game isn't shit. The producers make the games with DLC a large part of their design concept from the inception of the project.
> 
> ...



I not skipping but Witcher 2 sure looks like gold every time i look at DA and it's a fucking shame Boobs>Additional DLC thats for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2011)

I never understand the bitching about DLC. It's DLC. It's just a few more hours of content usually but never NEEDED. So why complain about extra content?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

As far as DA2 goes, it feels like Bioware is targeting the younger generation since they "_know_" their older fans will probably play the game anyways. It's all business. The new art direction is good, but not to my liking, it's all preference. It looks too much like Dynasty Warrior (gameplay as well) and when I play WRPG I would like it to stay within that range. All I'm saying is that I don't like what's been shown about DA2 so far, all that flashy animation with the use of magic, ect. Perhaps when I do play the full game I'll change my mind. As for now, I'm pretty sour about that whole game. 

Developers are gonna do what they want with DLCs, and if people buy them then they will keep doing it. I don't really mind DLCs. It's the new age and business works differently now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I never understand the bitching about DLC. It's DLC. It's just a few more hours of content usually but never NEEDED. So why complain about extra content?



If you pay for it and it's shit or really short, I could see a complaint being justified. What bothers me is when a developer restricts what you can get in-game and wants you to buy something via dlc. Like dye colors in Fable, or unlocking cards in MTG.


----------



## Kri (Jan 14, 2011)

Dyes in _Fable III_... good example of Lionhead doing DLC _horribly_, though not at all in stark contrast with the rest of their DLC (). What Capcom does with unlock codes is another example. EA's 'paying for cheat codes' approach to _Madden_ is also an abomination.

This doesn't have any bearing on DLC as a whole, though, nor does it reflect poorly on day-1 DLC. It just illustrates that there is a wrong way to do it. And when they do it wrong, don't encourage them by paying for it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

When DLC is done right, its wonderful.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

My only gripe with DLC is when DLC is available on day 1 (or even on day 30) which means either the DLC was rushed through the bug-checking process or it should have been part of the game in the first place.


----------



## Wan (Jan 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> As far as DA2 goes, it feels like Bioware is targeting the younger generation since they "_know_" their older fans will probably play the game anyways. It's all business. The new art direction is good, but not to my liking, it's all preference. It looks too much like Dynasty Warrior (gameplay as well) and when I play WRPG I would like it to stay within that range. All I'm saying is that I don't like what's been shown about DA2 so far, all that flashy animation with the use of magic, ect. Perhaps when I do play the full game I'll change my mind. As for now, I'm pretty sour about that whole game.
> 
> Developers are gonna do what they want with DLCs, and if people buy them then they will keep doing it. I don't really mind DLCs. It's the new age and business works differently now.



Gameplay like Dynasty Warrior?  Really shoko?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

The animation during gameplay is just more busy, and maybe a bit faster. Not like dynasty warriors at all. I for one like the graphics more now, it seems more stylized and artistic.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Gameplay like Dynasty Warrior?  Really shoko?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wan (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, the animation style may look like Dynasty Warriors.  But gameplay is a whole different thing.  I can say that the art styles for Mass Effect and Halo are similar, but does that make their gameplay at all similar aside from pointing and shooting?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything on Hawke customization? I'm fine with a Shepherd-esque main char, but I want to style him myself.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Ok, the animation style may look like Dynasty Warriors.  But gameplay is a whole different thing.  I can say that the art styles for Mass Effect and Halo are similar, but does that make their gameplay at all similar aside from pointing and shooting?



Whoa whoa whoa.. don't put words into my mouth now.  I never said Dragon Age 2 is gonna _be_ like Dynasty Warrior as a _whole _game due to the fighting animations. I said I was against it since I am not fond of this fighting style for Dragon Age. The fighting style is a step up from DA1 but not the way I would have liked it to. 

As far as art style goes, it's all preference. The art for DA2 is fantastic, but like I said, not really something I would choose for DA2. You know I love Dragon Age Origins. For me it's kinda like a passion, so when someone comes in and mash things up and and say the series you love is no longer this and this, but this and this instead, and this is now canon, it fucks with you, you know. For those who likes this art style, and is ok with it then good for them. I just happen to not be entirely fond of this direction for DA2, and I'm just voicing my opinion on it. You're a doctor, you should understand, right Mordin?  Anywho, like I've been saying all along, I hope the game turns out good and that I am wrong.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 14, 2011)

heh, that footage was like several months ago. it's definitely been improved now especially given that there are so many fans whining to the devs in the Bioware forums.



Hangatýr said:


> Anything on Hawke customization? I'm fine with a Shepherd-esque main char, but I want to style him myself.


you can customize him/her just like in the previous game. what you can't touch is the default face though. you can't customize default Hawke.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually like can't customize him to much. I like playing as a character more so then creating a character and playing me. I like to go through characters stories. Just my preference though.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm..so you can't customise the default Hawke face?

Tis a pitty..I would have liked that face,just without the beard.

It looks like it floats a little on his face and I don't like that.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

Chalice said:


> you can customize him/her just like in the previous game. what you can't touch is the default face though. you can't customize default Hawke.


You mean we cant make a custom face? Or we can't customize default face?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You mean we cant make a custom face? Or we can't customize default face?



You can't customize the default face.


----------



## Wan (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds just like Mass Effect.  You can't touch Sheploo with the character customization tool, you could only cycle through a bunch of generic presets to start from.


----------



## Vai (Jan 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Sounds just like Mass Effect.  You can't touch Sheploo with the character customization tool, you could only cycle through a bunch of generic presets to start from.



what annoyed me the most, was that in ME2 you couldnt do just a slight adjustment to the face, you had to start all over.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn, Bioware's just trolling the shit outta everyone.

DA2 is just gonna be one big disappointment.


----------



## Wan (Jan 14, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Damn, Bioware's just trolling the shit outta everyone.
> 
> DA2 is just gonna be one big disappointment.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You can't customize the default face.


Oh ok. This is ok then.  



Ippy said:


> Damn, Bioware's just trolling the shit outta everyone.
> 
> DA2 is just gonna be one big disappointment.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 15, 2011)

CAN'T CUSTOMIZE FACE???!! NOT BUYING THIS SHIT.


----------



## Wan (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Jan 15, 2011)

you can customize him.


though I'm okay with female hawke. really okay.


----------



## Alien (Jan 15, 2011)

Did any of you pre-order the Signature Edition ?


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2011)

Vai said:


> you can customize him.
> 
> 
> though I'm okay with female hawke. really okay.



The default female Hawke looked suprisingly good. I'd make my own cstom one of course, but I wouldn't mind playing with the default.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> Did any of you pre-order the Signature Edition ?



I did just the other week.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 15, 2011)

Never bothered editing appearances of main characters of story-driven RPGs, like Mass Effect for example. If Witcher had possibility of editing I wouldn't do it too. Because his "new" looks might feel unnatural with voice acting made in adjustment to a default look. 

So I'd definitely play default Hawke and the only thing I would change is the red mark on his face.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 15, 2011)

I would change his beard.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll customize my own Hawke just so I won't have a derpy looking Carver when I start a mage playthrough.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> Did any of you pre-order the Signature Edition ?


Fuck no.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

Why are you even in this thread?  I don't understand why you would continue to visit a thread about a game you aren't buying. That would be like me visiting a battlefield thread or Mortal Kombat thread. Hate both series, so don't visit


----------



## Muk (Jan 16, 2011)

i am waiting for actual news from the modding community and reviews 

and maybe some gameplay videos of non demo versions


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2011)

I preordered the signature edition for PC. But I might switch the order for ps3 version, though.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow this game is really pushing the bottom of my already low expectations. Lololol


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 16, 2011)

^ *Shrugs*

As a fellow lover(I presume) of Planescape, which unless you really go about the really geeky parts of the internet is quite rare today, I can just say that you are of course free to an opinion.

Personally for me, amongst the awesome RPG year that 2011 is destined to be, DA 2 is the one I am most excited about whilst also expecting to fulfill/surpass all my expectations.

Cheers.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 16, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Never bothered editing appearances of main characters of story-driven RPGs


I always do.

I avoid playing as "generic white guy #143" whenever I have the option to.

I also avoid playing as a human when I can.  I "play" as a human 24/7 IRL, so why play as one in a game too?

Dwarf, orc, elf, etc.... I'm there.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 16, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I always do.
> 
> I avoid playing as "generic white guy #143" whenever I have the option to.
> 
> ...



THe only bithing i got in playing elf is the fact they are so small only swarf should be small and we lack vampires in this game too.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 17, 2011)

Some new DA2 screenies:


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2011)

the background art is fantastic

now if only they would fix their character art as well


----------



## Memos (Jan 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> the background art is fantastic
> 
> now if only they would fix their character art as well



I'm really not minding the character art :33


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

Eh, not to shabby. Are they in game screenshots?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 17, 2011)

Still can't match The Witcher


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 17, 2011)

The texturing is still bothering me somewhat, but all in all, not bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> the background art is fantastic
> 
> now if only they would fix their character art as well



I swear to God that I saw this thing brought up a couple of times in the last pages..and I just don't understand.

The game has great graphics and art,for both characters and the environment.

I mean..GFX hasn't been a problem since Oblivion came out.

That was the point I stopped caring about them since I knew that whatever came out after that couldn't scratch my eyes..so to speak.

And..just look at this:






This..this is kickass..


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

From these screenshots it looks alot better than DA:1.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 18, 2011)

What? A game released in 2011 looks better than one released in 2009?
Did not expect that at all!


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

This is Dragon Age so yeah I didn't expect that.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

@ciupy: dude those textures you can get them for da:1 with mods. its not ground breaking that the development team finally managed to fix their design so far that it finally looks good.

usually i am not nitpicking on graphics, but this is a sequel. there is a minimum standard bioware graphic desing needs to hit.

if fan made mods are able to pull of those graphics on DA1 with slight texture mods etc than that's the minimum the bioware team should be able to do for their 2nd game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> @ciupy: dude those textures you can get them for da:1 with mods. its not ground breaking that the development team finally managed to fix their design so far that it finally looks good.
> 
> usually i am not nitpicking on graphics, but this is a sequel. there is a minimum standard bioware graphic desing needs to hit.
> 
> if fan made mods are able to pull of those graphics on DA1 with slight texture mods etc than that's the minimum the bioware team should be able to do for their 2nd game.



And they did it man.

It looks good,far better than DA1.

And I ask you right now..which westernRPG has better GFX than this?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Some new DA2 screenies:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Meredith pek

looking very HBIC.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 18, 2011)

The character texture look great but the building and road texture (environment texture in general) is still looks pretty bad 


Ciupy said:


> And they did it man.
> 
> It looks good,far better than DA1.
> 
> And I ask you right now..which westernRPG has better GFX than this?


Two world 2 and gothic 4 on top of may head and of course any Bethesda game with high resolution texture mod.

don't get me wrong though the texture definitely improved from DA 1. Hope the gameplay also interesting


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Two world 2 and gothic 4 on top of may head and of course any Bethesda game with high resolution texture mod.
> 
> don't get me wrong though the texture definitely improved from DA 1. Hope the gameplay also interesting



Arcania is shit (I refuse to call it a Gothic game).

Utter shit.

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT.

Period.

And the GFX look nice in a static way..until you see the character animations and faces,and the strange way shadows move..e.t.c.

Did I mention that Arcania is shit?

TW2 is nice looking,but it ain't better looking than this.

It is however incredibly optimised and uses lots of little tricks to appear more beautiful.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Arcania is shit (I refuse to call it a Gothic game).
> 
> Utter shit.
> 
> ...


I'm only talking about the graphic. never play gothic game so i'm just comparing it from screenshot.

lol, you actually comparing TW2 Graphic to DA2 


*Spoiler*: _Low Bandwidth Warning_


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I'm only talking about the graphic. never play gothic game i'm just compare it from screenshot.
> 
> lol, you actually comparing TW2 Graphic to DA2
> 
> ...



I was talking about Two Worlds 2.

Two Worlds 2=TW2..

And speaking about the Witcher 2..the only thing DA2 doesn't have against it is the bloom and FOV effects from what I am seeing.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I was talking about Two Worlds 2.
> 
> Two Worlds 2=TW2..
> 
> And speaking about the Witcher 2..the only thing DA2 doesn't have against it is the bloom and FOV effects from what I am seeing.


Oh, sorry i though you meant The Witcher 2 .

My opinion still stand though. DA2 environment texture and detail is still pretty bad even though they already had a good character texture. just see the building and road from the DA2 screenshot and tell me that doesn't look bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Oh, sorry i though you meant The Witcher 2 .
> 
> My opinion still stand though. DA2 environment texture and detail is still pretty bad even though they already had a good character texture. just see the building and road from the DA2 screenshot and tell me that doesn't look bad.



We will see I guess!

I am still waiting for some decent Skyrim ingame videos to quench my thrist for "purrtay"!


----------



## Mofo (Jan 18, 2011)

From a technical point of view TWitcher 2 is tiers above DA2.
Look at the textures, the lights, the character models, even animations are better. 
BTW don't be a moron, Skyrim screenshots were edited as fuck, just look at shadows in the tavern one, the shadows were probly post rendered in photoshop.
Thing is, graphic hasn't evolved a bit ever since Cryengine was released. And still no game is as good as Crysis videowise.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Mofo said:


> From a technical point of view TWitcher 2 is tiers above DA2.
> Look at the textures, the lights, the character models, even animations are better.
> BTW don't be a moron, Skyrim screenshots were edited as fuck, just look at shadows in the tavern one, the shadows were probly post rendered in photoshop.
> Thing is, graphic hasn't evolved a bit ever since Cryengine was released. And still no game is as good as Crysis videowise.



First of all,the "photoshoped" Skyrim screens you are refering to aren't photoshoped at all,but the engine,new or not,has now self-shadowing for objects.

Second of all the Oblivion incident that you are most likely refering to went as followed:

Oblivion did have self-shadowing,but was pulled at the last minute.

Third:

Yeah,I saw how "great" the ground texture looked in TW2,not to mention the trees and the clothes as well.

And last:

Don't ever speak like that again. (or type!)

It makes you look like an RPG Codex monkey.

Are you an RPG Codex monkey?


----------



## Mofo (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> First of all,the "photoshoped" Skyrim screens you are refering to aren't photoshoped at all,but the engine,new or not,has now self-shadowing for objects.
> 
> Second of all the Oblivion incident that you are most likely refering to went as followed:
> 
> ...


Sorry Ciupy but you clearly can't realize the difference between post processed and real time images. I assume you'll have a reality check once the game is out. 
I type the way I want, I clearly do not need someone to suggest me  what forum and what things should I write


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Sorry Ciupy but you clearly can't realize the difference between post processed and real time images. I assume you'll have a reality check once the game is out.
> I type the way I want, I clearly do not need someone to suggest me  what forum and what things should I write



Ah..so being polite is not part of your style? 

And we will see about the post-processing,I only talked about the self-shadowing.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I'm only talking about the graphic. never play gothic game so i'm just comparing it from screenshot.
> 
> lol, you actually comparing TW2 Graphic to DA2
> 
> ...




i have to say the witcher put more details into their terrain design. at least compared to da2 screenshot from above.

the grass also looks more greener and tree like

but i don't like the glossiness that the roof of the houses are reflecting

or even the hair, its all glossy and shiny like someone put oil in their hair 24/7 or oil on the houses just so they may reflect the light

though honestly its just nit picking here and there.


i am probably still hung up on the fact that they are not continuing the story i put so much effort into with my warden 

i guess the continuity break they are putting in with da2 is just making me really bias.

but then again, like i said, i probably will wait until there are mods out before buying this baby

won't play this on vanilla


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

Why would they continue with the Warden's story again? They already did it in Awakening which fucked up some minor details(Like if you died)

The Warden's story is done. He killed the archdemon; he even killed talking darkspawn, he doesn't need anymore feats under his belt.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

i want to go to the black city with my warden 

you know like how in hordes of the underdark you go down to hell and beat the shit out of Mephistopheles


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to continue my warden story too. Life with Alistair would be _GLORIOUS_.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I swear to God that I saw this thing brought up a couple of times in the last pages..and I just don't understand.
> 
> The game has great graphics and art,for both characters and the environment.
> 
> ...



This just reminds me you wont be able to change what your character wears, I'll buy this when its ?20 or something.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I want to continue my warden story too. Life with Alistair would be _GLORIOUS_.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> This just reminds me you wont be able to change what your character wears, I'll buy this when its ?20 or something.


you can actually change what your character wears. 

what you can't change is your companions armour/robes. 
my only gripe about the new changes.


no "the nude adventures of Hawke and friends" for me.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

What? U mad?  It'll be game of the year, every year, _all years_!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm..I think that BioWare wants to play this as something akin to the Elder Scrolls.

Each game being set in the same world,but following a different hero in a different country but with an overall arching meta-plot so the complaints that BioWare didn't stick to the Grey Wardens shouldn't count.

And we have the default names of our characters,ladies and gentlemen!

It's Marian Hawke for females and Garret Hawke for males!


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

So is Hawke the boy next to the bridge back in Lothering?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

Could we change the first name? Not that it matters because it wont matter in game anyways.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

i think you can change the first name

i noticed in DA:1 you also had a set last name


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, but they only address you as the "warden."  Which is ok. Doesn't bother me. Alistair calls me by my "_real_" first name every now and then so it's cool.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

Shoko? 

or Boss


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

When romancing Alistair, Oghren will comment, "So you and the Boss eh?"  And since my real name is generic English, _See_, he says it before a sentence so it's like he is addressing me.  ...


----------



## Vai (Jan 19, 2011)

oghrens metaphors for sex in that conversation


----------



## SecondChance (Jan 19, 2011)

CAn't wait for this game. It even has morrigan as a party member!


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2011)

Erm...no it doesn't.


----------



## SecondChance (Jan 19, 2011)

No Morrigan is in the game.

OH AND THATS MORDIN SOLUS FROM MASS EFFECT 2!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

I love new forum members!


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2011)

SecondChance said:


> No Morrigan is in the game.
> 
> OH AND THATS MORDIN SOLUS FROM MASS EFFECT 2!!!



While Morrigan may appear in the game, there's been no word on her being a party member.  Source...?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Have to buy Dead Space 2 to get it. Personally, I don't like the way it looks.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2011)

A...Dead Space 2 tie-in?

Ok, this is getting gratuitous.  The Blood Dragon armor tie-in was alright in ME2 since both are BioWare games, but Dead Space 2 has nothing to do with Dragon Age.


----------



## Vai (Jan 20, 2011)

Both from EA... I guess.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 20, 2011)

BioWare is derping so much right now


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

the Armor is shiit

so far all the party members are shiit [Sept for Sebastian]

i hope we start seeing some win


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2011)

Dead Space in my Dragon Age?.........OK! 

The helmet is the only decent looking thing tho.....need to revamp that shitty armor.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks, to me, like something EA forced onto them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks retarded, if there's one thing I don't like about the game industry as of late it's the obsession with "exclusive content" through pre-orders or from buying other games. Most of it is chintzy and it's only purpose is vanity.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

It wouldn't be so bad if the eye slots didn't glow.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 21, 2011)

They do seem to have a slight glow to them.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the glow. Didn't they do the same thing with Blood Dragon armor?


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 21, 2011)

I want more spiffy looking light armor for Rogues this time, only that black one you find in Awakening looks...decent. 


What is their obsession with massive/heavy armor sets?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

not interested in heavy or massive armours. never have, never will. my 2H Warrior will be fine with medium or light armor. so Sir Isaac can keep his shitty looking armor.



> I like the glow. Didn't they do the same thing with Blood Dragon armor?




Yes. and not just the eye part too.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 21, 2011)

BioWare needs new artists.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

they've got good concept artists

its those people who put it into 3d that are relative 'poor'

i mean for crying out loud a year later and many more community mods later you can see way more pretty armor for both rogues, warriors and mages

and they all look way better than what vanilla DA1 came with


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

it probably has to do with them having to create the game all at once instead of doing it separately for each platform. PC is being held back by those blasted consoles and their 5 year old graphics.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2011)

I dig the glow on the helmet.. but blue?  Retarded color coordination. Can't wait to mod it orange to match the rest.. or the other way around.


----------



## Vai (Jan 21, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I want more spiffy looking light armor for Rogues this time, only that black one you find in Awakening looks...decent.
> 
> 
> What is their obsession with massive/heavy armor sets?



the one where if you equipped on females it gave you a WHITE BRIGHT SHIRT of doom under ?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 21, 2011)

The more info I see about this game the more disappointed I get...


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 21, 2011)

Vai said:


> the one where if you equipped on females it gave you a WHITE BRIGHT SHIRT of doom under ?



Really? I didn't notice that. It looked okay on my lady rogue. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The more info I see about this game the more disappointed I get...



I know. I went from wanting to pre-order it to pessimistically awaiting reviews...


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

after they announced that the warden's story isn't continuing, i've lowered my expectation down to waiting for review before considering buying it


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 21, 2011)

I wasn't too excited about being forced to play Hawke, the only "origin story", but I kinda got over it. 

Still, the only thing that gives me real hope is Flemeth's return. It's too bad they seem to be done with The Architect. Him and Utha were wasted on a mediocre expansion


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

the story telling in awakening was poor

i mean you saw here and there a few times that the architect was doing something in the background

and you had some talking darkspawns

but it didn't really drive home the whole 'evil' mighty thread of doom

like the archdemon did


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2011)

The story in Awakening was different.  The threat that the Mother's forces posed wasn't as major as the Blight, and up until the end we didn't know just _what_ the Architect was up to.  It was more like a mystery than an epic struggle, and I thoroughly enjoyed the change of pace...while it lasted, that is.


----------



## krescentwolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Muk said:


> i mean for crying out loud a year later and many more community mods later you can see way more pretty armor for both rogues, warriors and mages
> 
> and they all look way better than what vanilla DA1 came with



You act like this is somehow true ONLY for DA1...
Just about every WRPG released in recent memory has been this way. Everything from NWN to Oblivion to Fallout to DA.

I've basically given up on buying anything from Bethesda or Bioware that isn't on the PC, because i know the community (as awesome as it usually tends to be) will just out do anything the devs give us.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

I like Hawke. he's a nobody, works his way up and becomes the Champion or some shit. not a hero Grey Warden Commander, respected all throughout Ferelden. one of the reasons why I don't want to play my renowned Warden anymore, I'm too famous(or dead in my other playthrough).


----------



## Vai (Jan 21, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> The story in Awakening was different.  The threat that the Mother's forces posed wasn't as major as the Blight, and up until the end we didn't know just _what_ the Architect was up to.  It was more like a mystery than an epic struggle, and *I thoroughly enjoyed the change of pace...while it lasted, that is.*



Basically, the biggest problem was the lack of 3 or 4 main missions connecting the first custcenes ( seeing the architect and the mother ) to the final mission.

Its like there was a huge jump between them and nothing to fill the gaps.


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 21, 2011)

It's true...how powerful can that Warden get in another full game? It would be ridiculous and probably not even fun. The fact that it isn't the Warden isn't what bothers me, really. 



Mordin Solus said:


> The story in Awakening was different.  The threat that the Mother's forces posed wasn't as major as the Blight, and up until the end we didn't know just _what_ the Architect was up to.  It was more like a mystery than an epic struggle, and I thoroughly enjoyed the change of pace...while it lasted, that is.



I agree. I just thought it could have been so much more. There was a lot of lore/story and characters I found myself wanting to know more about. It felt like, "Ooh, this is interesti...what, it's over?" 

I suppose that's part of the reason I'm a little put off by what I know about the DA2 story so far. I'm not going to stubbornly discount it, though.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe you guys are just too informed about it. I've pretty much been ignoring everything regarding DA2, except for preorder bonuses. I know that some people aren't too thrilled with some of the changes, don't know anything about the characters, except for a few tidbits about Hawke, and I know that the darkspawn look like clowns now. Great idea since clowns were pretty scary way back then. Hm, actually, they'd probably be more like Stephen King's "It" clown.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear the mage warden is related with Hawke since they share the name Amell i just hope the power of blood became more important this time and people make remarks about you being a blood mage.

Is a mage not entitled to the magic of his veins?
"No," says the woman in the chantry, "it belongs to the maker."
"No," says the man of the Qun, "it belongs to it's masters."
"No," says the templar, "it belongs in the grave."

I rejected those answers, and instead I chose something different. I chose the impossible... I chose Blood Magic.
We must reject the madness of the mundane oppressors and go forth in a new direction. A direction of limitless opportunity and creativity. Every mage a god! Imagine it... paradise on thedas! 


I can only hope Hawke is a great man... Just like Andrew Ryan was.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



DG - David Gaider in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 24, 2011)

That's not unexpected, I've seen NES games with much more complex stories than Origins.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2011)

Story isn't as dependent on technology as other aspects of a game, so that's not surprising. There are a lot of NES or old PC games with great stories.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

... but I prefer story to romance.


----------



## Vai (Jan 24, 2011)

*looks at your avatar*


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> *looks at your avatar*



_Touche_... 

I enjoy both, I just prefer a game to have a good story before a husbando or waifu.  ... but seriously, Story >>> Romance.

I thought Origins was great because they actually cooperated some of the romance options into the main story.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> *looks at your avatar*





Such an intense stare, you have.


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 24, 2011)

lol, why does he seem flattered to hear that feedback? Story should definitely come before romance here. 

Although, I didn't think the romances in and of themselves were better than the main plot at all...


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

well, Gaider didn't say they're going to make romance more of a priority than the story. he was just happy that there actually were people that liked the romance in DAO, even though it was shit.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the romance in Origins. :I


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like the romance in Origins. :I



My Morri-kun pek

/softy


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2011)

My biggest complaint with romance in _Origins_ (or, everything in _Origins_) is, as I was complaining about to Memos earlier, how everything in the world is so... static. They put so much effort developing a deep fantasy lore, and then build a world that feels entirely cardboard. Everything waits in its place for the Warden to have some interest in it, there's some degree of interaction, and then you move on.

There's no illusion of an ambient living, breathing world.

I'm excited about that aspect of _Dragon Age II_, where people, including your companions have lives and go about living them. If the series only needed one thing, it was a semblance of a dynamic world.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

Dynamic worlds are always more fun. Change is good.

But I want my waifu to be the best waifu eva! :33


----------



## Vai (Jan 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Touche_...
> 
> I enjoy both, I just prefer a game to have a good story before a husbando or waifu.  ... but seriously, Story >>> Romance.
> 
> I thought Origins was great because they actually cooperated some of the romance options into the main story.



ah, I agree.... but I was almost as interested in my first romance as I was in the story, cuz they intertweined! ( the morrigan one )




Lyra said:


> Such an intense stare, you have.



its to further my point.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't stare me down brah!


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Dynamic worlds are always more fun. Change is good.
> 
> But I want my waifu to be the best waifu eva! :33


well you can choose between Isabela(who has been redesigned and looks hawt ) and Merrill. ooooor wait for a mod allowing you to romancefuck your sister. 

[Morriganvoice]the choice is yours.[/Morriganvoice]


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

O really? They finally redesigned Isabella from ass ugly man face to something hawt? Pics please! :33


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 25, 2011)

Chalice said:


> well you can choose between Isabela(who has been redesigned and looks hawt ) and Merrill. ooooor wait for a mod allowing you to romancefuck your sister.
> 
> [Morriganvoice]the choice is yours.[/Morriganvoice]



Yeah why can't Hawke fuck his sis without mods again since you can steal, murder and torture in Dragon Age what's the big deal in having sex with his sister.

I mean even in The Witcher the king have sex with his sister and even have a princess Adda curse because of that.


----------



## Hana (Jan 25, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Yeah why can't Hawke fuck his sis without mods again since you can steal, murder and torture in Dragon Age what's the big deal in having sex with his sister.
> 
> I mean even in The Witcher the king have sex with his sister and even have a princess Adda curse because of that.



The Witcher was developed by CD Project in Poland. This is from Bioware in the US. i*c*st is seriously frowned upon here. I am personally glad they won't take it that far...gross.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2011)

The World said:


> O really? They finally redesigned Isabella from ass ugly man face to something hawt? Pics please! :33








Yoburi said:


> Yeah why can't Hawke fuck his sis without mods again since you can steal, murder and torture in Dragon Age what's the big deal in having sex with his sister.
> 
> I mean even in The Witcher the king have sex with his sister and even have a princess Adda curse because of that.


soooo, given the chance, you will try and _romance_, Bethany?


----------



## Kri (Jan 25, 2011)

103 minutes of cutscenes in _Dragon Age II_.

I've no idea how that compares to the first, though.





Hana said:


> This is from Bioware in the US.


Canada.

Everyone always forgets about Canada...


----------



## Vai (Jan 25, 2011)

The World said:


> O really? They finally redesigned Isabella from ass ugly man face to something hawt? Pics please! :33



where have you been living ?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

I just got my PS3 mag with LA Noire on the cover, there is a small article about DA2 and... it shows a new pic I haven't seen of DA2 before. It has Isabella and _DAT CHIN_ is fucking huge for no reason.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

Chalice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that looks slightly better. And I agree with Shoko........that chin was killing me. 



Vai said:


> where have you been living ?



Underneath a better Bioware game.


----------



## Vai (Jan 25, 2011)

AHHHHH


----------



## Hana (Jan 25, 2011)

Kri said:


> 103 minutes of cutscenes in _Dragon Age II_.
> 
> I've no idea how that compares to the first, though.Canada.
> 
> Everyone always forgets about Canada...



Sorry, I was referring more towards EA which Bioware falls under.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

It's good to see people have finally seen the light. To think I've been telling this game was going to be shit ever since it was announced.
Might as well have this thread redirect to the Codex.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

This game is going to be the best RPG of 2011 (next to Mass Effect 3, that is) and you know it.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> This game is going to be the best RPG of 2011 (next to Mass Effect 3, that is) and you know it.



You'd even buy a steaming pile of shit if it had  Bioware's logo on it.
 DA2, ME3, TES5, they are all going to be 2011 GOTY, you got it right. Chances are the one getting released last will maintain the title.
But you know what? I  don't give a darn about these titles, only retards believe in these things.  Only games I'm willing to hope for are TWitcher2 and Deus Ex 3.
Oh and AoD, hopefully it will go public by the end of this year, that's the only worthy RPG we're going to see, maybe another Divinity 2 exp pack.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

It baffles me how works of fiction could cause such hatred...(unless said fiction is Twilight, of course)


----------



## Mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> It baffles me how works of fiction could cause such hatred...(unless said fiction is Twilight, of course)



It's not hatred. I'm stating my opinions. You should see me talk about football.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mofo said:


> You'd even buy a steaming pile of shit if it had  Bioware's logo on it.
> DA2, ME3, TES5, they are all going to be 2011 GOTY, you got it right. Chances are the one getting released last will maintain the title.
> But you know what? I  don't give a darn about these titles, only retards believe in these things.  Only games I'm willing to hope for are TWitcher2 and Deus Ex 3.
> Oh and AoD, hopefully it will go public by the end of this year, that's the only worthy RPG we're going to see, maybe another Divinity 2 exp pack.



I'm actually looking forward to what Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 could be.

I _hope_ Deus Ex 3 will be good, but I truly doubt it will be as good as the original, and it wouldn't suprise me if it turned into another Invisible War. I wouldn't put too much hope into it.

The only game I just straight up expect to be good is The Witcher 2 though.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It's not hatred. I'm stating my opinions. You should see me talk about football.



You wouldn't happen to be a Steelers fan/anti-fan, would you?  Either way...*ducks for cover*


----------



## Mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> I'm actually looking forward to what Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 could be.
> 
> I _hope_ Deus Ex 3 will be good, but I truly doubt it will be as good as the original, and it wouldn't suprise me if it turned into another Invisible War. I wouldn't put too much hope into it.
> 
> The only game I just straight up expect to be good is The Witcher 2 though.


I have no hopes for Skyrim. As for ME3, well, I'm not a big fan of  the franchise.
Deus ex 3 might be good, footage has been great so far. IW wasn't a bad game either, it sucked because we compared it with its predecessor, btw Deus Ex 2 was raped by Eidos, the game was supposed to be way better, there are some screenshots lying around, Eidos rearranged the team and had them cut content and redesign the game for an Xbox release.
As for The Witcher, I loved the books, hopefully they will deliver a good game, it tends to happen when you can rearrange your resources to  create a solid gameplay  without worrying about the world background too much.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> This game is going to be the best RPG of 2011 (next to Mass Effect 3, that is) and you know it.



... and by best RPG you mean best dating simulator then hell yeah.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dat chin_ 



[/IMG]


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 25, 2011)

Whoever is in charge of marketing in regards to this game needs to be shot.

I mean, seriously.

the IGN preview had crisp, clean and even quite pretty screenshots which I personally thought shot down most down most of the "omg, so fugly!?" comments and hell that was from the 360 version.

Then this german mag comes out with its preview and bloody hell, all the screenshots look horrible. I mean really horrible, really really horrible.

Doesn't EA have people making sure reporters they have playing the preview copies have access to latest builds or at the very least builds with their graphic settings turned up? one would would think that a company as vast and experienced as EA would know how to run a marketing campaign.

Christ.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2011)

EA hates Germany, that's why! 



> 103 minutes of cutscenes in Dragon Age II.
> 
> I've no idea how that compares to the first, though.


DAO was around 60 minutes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2011)

DAO only had 60 minutes of cutscenes? Damn...


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 27, 2011)

aye. expect a lot of Varric and Cassandra and her calling on his bullshit(the way she says that word sounds really cute ).


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> DAO only had 60 minutes of cutscenes? Damn...



Must not be counting every single time you talk as a "Cutscene".  What is a cutscene, then?  Pre-rendered, like the Battle of Ostagar or the Battle of Denerim?  Lengthy plot-driving scenes, like the Landsmeet or the Joining?


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2011)

'pre render'

those were in game graphic scenes

the only thing was they probably didn't let the game mechanics decide the outcome of those fights


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2011)

this is what one of the developers had to say about the cutscene thing



> A lot of competing terms floating around. If you?re like me, and I know I am, it can get a little confusing. The common understanding of ?cutscene? is a non-interactive moment that is rendered fancier than regular gameplay, but that no longer holds true because we have lots of ?cinematic? moments, and that?s a major contributor to the amount. All those murder-knife moments in conversation, for example, and conversations in general have many more actions and gestures. It all adds up, as little as a few seconds at a time. And no, they didn?t have a special build that allowed them to watch all of these things--several poor bastards in QA had to comb through the entire game, line by line, for every possibly objectionable moment and record everything. I believe they've gone feral.
> 
> 
> 
> So no, you won?t see all of that on one playthrough. Wouldn?t be possible. Pretty much just like Origins, because I doubt you remember seeing as much as the 60 minutes or so that it apparently had.





Kitsukaru said:


>


cool.

now I wonder if we'll get a Templar companion since we already have Varric who's probably part of the Coterie, Isabela who's with the Raiders and Aveline who's going to be part of the City Guards.

*hoping it's Knight-Commander Meredith pek*


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the artwork.


----------



## Vai (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder if that 3rd Qunari is a mage.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably, since Qunari mages are apparently treated like little more than animals by their own people.  That one's chains seem to be broken, so I wonder if it's an escaped mage...


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2011)

why didn't sten have any horns  he'd look awesome with horns


----------



## Vai (Jan 28, 2011)

He's part of a special type of qunari that don't have horns.
.... like every one of them that appared in Origins.

( totally doesnt sound like they just decided to make the new qunaris with horns )

( totally )


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a reasonable excuse for it on Sten's part, but it doesn't work for the qunari mercenaries throughout the first game.  Even so, I like the redesign.  It differentiates that Qunari from humans -- from the start they were supposed to be a whole other race from humans, and dialogue in DA: O hints at that.  Due to the lack of physical differences, though, I didn't fully realize that the Qunari were supposed to be another race until the DAII redesign happened.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Vai said:


> He's part of a special type of qunari that don't have horns.
> .... like every one of them that appared in Origins.
> 
> ( totally doesnt sound like they just decided to make the new qunaris with horns )
> ...



...And suddenly I'm reminded of Star Trek and how they decided to redesign the Klingons in The Next Generation and had to come up with some convoluted reason why every Klingon in The Original Series looked nothing like them.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2011)

Vai said:


> He's part of a special type of qunari that don't have horns.
> .... like every one of them that appared in Origins.
> 
> ( totally doesnt sound like they just decided to make the new qunaris with horns )
> ...



Did you ever wonder why the Ogres are bigger and have horns while the Hurlock and Genlock have none? :33

(they said that they couldn't figure how to add the horns to the helmets so they quit,the lazy bastards)

And yup,they went the Star Trek Klingon retcon way.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

Well with the Star Trek Klingon retcon they didn't even bother giving a reason for the change until decades after it was made.


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't really mind the retcon since the new design is just that awesome. Nice to see the Qunari women, too. So beautiful. I like how they capture different types of attractiveness for all the races in the concept art, actually. Really well done designs. 

Anyway, I was kind of hoping for another Qunari companion, but milliseconds later I realized no one could compare to the Sten


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a feeling the Qunari will blast off in their crystal spaceship to fight the burning legion halfway through the story.


----------



## The World (Jan 29, 2011)

They are very similar to the Draenei.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 29, 2011)

No. Qunari women are in kitchens, making samiches. Or the Draenei are all a race of men, and therefore are nothing like Qunari.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> (they said that they couldn't figure how to add the horns to the helmets so they quit,the lazy bastards)



As expected from Bioware. 


Haha, but isn't it because they changed the character design for the Qunari?


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2011)

same issue like how they couldn't add a cloak to the nwn engine until patch 1.69 or something 

now i want my sten redesigned


----------



## The World (Jan 29, 2011)

I think my ultimate crafted sword in Awakenings is still bugged and they still haven't fixed that shit. It looks like Starfang but I want it to look like that badass dragonsword. If only I had masterrace PC mods to fix it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2011)

What's with the rumours of a demo coming out tomorrow? 

Did anybody receive any email from EA?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

Demo. 



The World said:


> I think my ultimate crafted sword in Awakenings is still bugged and they still haven't fixed that shit. It looks like Starfang but I want it to look like that badass dragonsword. If only I had masterrace PC mods to fix it.



Bioware already said they couldn't fix it and left it at that.


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2011)

Fucking Bioware.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What's with the rumours of a demo coming out tomorrow?
> 
> Did anybody receive any email from EA?



Looks like it could be true.

A thread about the news was opened on the official Bioware forums 9 hours ago and quickly hit 30+ pages without a single thread shut down or dev denial. I am optimistic and it would fit that old "01.02.2011" (or was it "02.01.2011"? I don't know how you western heathens write dates) posters they came out with late last year.

I am just begging for a PC demo as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2011)

A Bioware game demo that is released before the game's release date?

Wishful thinking....


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 31, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> A Bioware game demo that is released before the game's release date?
> 
> Wishful thinking....



Well, hope spring eternal innit?

......Right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

See for yourself about the demo.

I think it's gonna come out tomorrow.

I must admit I'm pretty excited..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

Playing demos spoils yourself...must resist


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Playing demos spoils yourself...must resist



FUCK THAT!

I'll be trying the demo just so I can see the new gameplay and the characters..


----------



## lucid dream (Jan 31, 2011)

Hm, skimming that thread has left me pretty convinced it's gonna happen. It does sound legit. 

Mostly I want this because I'm sooo on the fence about this game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait, a demo? Please be true, oh please be true


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Wait, a demo? Please be true, oh please be true




It's a leaked newsletter that was sent for the users in Denmark and Sweden.

Somebody really herped  the derp somewhere in EA Europe.


Anyway,the ad announcement is in here,almost in the middle of the page:



And it reads Dragon Age 2emo out now!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2011)

So there is a god!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting... sine Bioware has a tendency to not release a demo before the game's release.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll wait for the full game. 

I don't need to play the demo since I know it's going to be good already. :ho


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

so i watched the making of vids

so it isn't really like ME how they are going to tell the overall story but more like a mystery or something like that for the cut scenes

since the story is more of a flashback really xD

that might be interesting to see it play out 

and it looks like Jade Empire meets Dragon age Origins in terms of combat


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I probably DL'n the demo soon enough... it's probably gonna be the same as the one at SDCC so I'm already spoiler-ed. I expect to see improvements.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I nearly bought DA 1 but i remember what Shoko said about it being sucky so i refrained


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

What? I said that? No way..   DA1 is great. One of my favorite games of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

You said it yourself


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> You said it yourself


i think you are talking about awakening

which indeed is crap


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

You should have specified Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

DA1 gave me a huge boner that lasted months even after I completed that game.  You should definitely get it! And perhaps I was talking about Awakening instead. That shit was such a piece of crap I want to burn Bioware for releasing something so shitty and slapping their name on it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I might have to go back to the shop then


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> I might have to go back to the shop then



WTF man..

Dragon Agerigins is awesome.


Awakening was kinda a let down,but that's due to the bugs.

It's like A Song of Ice and Fire mixed with the look of The Lord of the Rings.


Heck it got RPG of the year and GOTY if I am not mistaken.

I mean..take a look at this:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iFrHRaH0Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't let the trailer hype you up too much.  It's nothing like that.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Don't let the trailer hype you up too much.  It's nothing like that.






Don't listen to this.


It's exactly like that..except they are smaller and a little more plastic-looking!


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I might have to go buy it then


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> I might have to go buy it then



Buy the Ultimate Edition if you can.

It has all of the content released for DA: Origins so far.


And goddamn,I love how mage Hawke looks in this game  :


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Concept art is hot as fuck... what the fuck happened in game.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Now show me gameplay footage and i shall go buy it this instant


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TfbHL8CiMW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Concept art is hot as fuck... what the fuck happened in game.



What?

Nothing happened.

The game looks awesome.

I mean..didn't you see this?


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Its so different to DA2 though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> Nothing happened.
> 
> ...


I was talking about his face.  



Vault said:


> Its so different to DA2 though


Sure is...  but DA1 is awesome as fuck. You should play it if you like story driven games.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah i like good story  Ok i will buy it


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its so different to DA2 though



What?

It's not different at all!

Just watch this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyR1fGMCLXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

This game plays in real time unlike DA1, from what i have seen it stops when intiating some attacks.


----------



## Vai (Jan 31, 2011)

it doesnt play in real time, the diference is that instead of going thru the same old , attack boring pattern, the players have what sort of look like combos.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> This game plays in real time unlike DA1, from what i have seen it stops when intiating some attacks.



Umm..no.

You can tactically pause the game in both games,queuing attacks at will and then un-pausing it.

You can play it on your own,just caring for your character,or controlling your party like a chess master.

What's changed between the two is that the special skills are now instantaneous when they are used.

It's the whole "you press a button and something awesome happens" design that BioWare is apparently intent on using!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

The only difference I see and really hate is the fighting/spell casting animation... and the fact they changed it so the game is similar to Mass Effect, main character voiced, ABC choices that tells you what is good and bad (lol), ect. It's a not a bad thing, but I like the variety. Not every game has to be like ME.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Well it does have action RPG elements? Does DA1 have that too, because having only 1 can get boring so i would like to mix it up abit.


----------



## Vai (Jan 31, 2011)

Define action RPG elements.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Well it does have action RPG elements? Does DA1 have that too, because having only 1 can get boring so i would like to mix it up abit.



Action RPG..well.

There's no manual attack so to speak.

You hit a Darkspawn and you keep hitting it with the default attack animation if you don't press anything else.

Where you go from there is a decision the developers left for you to decide!

But you CAN ride a dragon's head as you deal the finishing blow though!


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

The video which Ciupy posted Vai, the way they dealt with the enemies the first time 


Ciupy i see  Well still good enough for me, im just gald DA2 will offer more gameplay freedom.


----------



## Vai (Jan 31, 2011)

its still not "real time", you're not moving hawke and clicking a button to attack, you choose a target and hawke does the rest, diference is you can play it like that without pausing the game, or ... not, and pausing to use better strategies.


its basically a fast and prettier version of the same old "attack" option.

Granted, you need to play DA: O man


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> The video which Ciupy posted Vai, the way they dealt with the enemies the first time
> 
> 
> Ciupy i see  Well still good enough for me, im just gald DA2 will offer more gameplay freedom.



Aaahhh..

That.

Yup you can do that on the normal and easy difficulty modes,just hacking to pieces the enemies.


But on the higher levels of difficulty..that ain't gonna cut it.

They'll take your head and play water polo with it if you fight without tactical pause!


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

As long its there  If i buy it i wont be able to play it for like a month though


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 31, 2011)

dragon riding? 



The Boss said:


> Not every game has to be like ME.



I think a game like YOU would be pretty awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> As long its there  If i buy it i wont be able to play it for like a month though


WHATEVER YOU DO... Play DA1 before DA2..  You can do that transfer save shit and see the effects of your Wardens doing in the back ground in DA2 



Jihad said:


> I think a game like YOU would be pretty awesome


At first I was like.. the fuck is Ji going on about.. but then I lol'd.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO... Play DA1 before DA2..  You can do that transfer save shit and see the effects of your Wardens doing in the back ground in DA2
> 
> 
> At first I was like.. the fuck is Ji going on about.. but then I lol'd.



Pfft,I hope that for Dragon Age 3 we will be going to Orlais..although..

From what I see Cassandra will get a big role in DA3 and she is from Nevarra..so who knows..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

There's going to be a Dragon Age 3? 

And who is Cassandra? Man.. I need to catch up on my DA info.


----------



## Vai (Jan 31, 2011)

She's a evil looking chick in Dragon Age 2


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

The chick talking to that gay dwarf?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The chick talking to that gay dwarf?






Yes.

Her name is Cassandra,one of the Seekers of the Chantry and also belongs to the greatest clan of Nevarra and its rulers,the Pentaghasts.

The Nevarrans are legendary dragon hunters and Nevarra is so powerful it's also a rival to Orlais.

Good times ahead..:33


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah i think so

cassandra and the drawf are the narrators of dA2 this time around i think.

@vault get the game for PC!!!! you will want to mod it and make it look pretty and everything 

i can't play vanilla da1 anymore, not after all the beauty mods the community did for da1

and get mods that give you a better drop rate and rare items that are balanced xD


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Her name is Cassandra,one of the Seekers of the Chantry and also belongs to the greatest clan of Nevarra and its rulers,the Pentaghasts.
> 
> ...


The Nevarrans sounds pretty cool. I wanna be a Nevarran. I rather go there then visit Orlais. Wait.. isn't Duncan from Orlais? Hmmm maybe we should go there too.  





Muk said:


> i can't play vanilla da1 anymore, not after all the beauty mods the community did for da1


Pretty much this. I go into shock every time I see default Sten, Leliana, and Morigan. Sooooo ugly. Bioware should be ashamed.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

there is so much stuff to explore 

an entire world of stuff to explore 

maybe i can just look over the fact that they did jade empire x dragon age and hope for good story telling

and also i gotta wait until those beauty mods come out, i can't stand dat chin


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat chin.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 31, 2011)

dat chin which has been "fixed" by Bioware and no longer exist.



> Pfft,I hope that for Dragon Age 3 we will be going to Orlais..although..


Anderfels or bust.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2011)

So I just remembered this badass trailer from back in the day.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtKGoodiLcw[/YOUTUBE]

So who do you think would win in a fight? Malcolm or Hawke? 

I'm putting my bets on blue glowy eyed residential badass Warden Malcolm. 

Hawke: "I'm the Champion of Kirkwall!"

The Warden: "Cool story, bro"


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 1, 2011)

he would wash hawke


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

Hawk without a doubt, but that trailer was cool


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

Malcom kicks Hawke's ass any day of the week


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, 



Looks like this might be the big 2/01/10 reveal or "demo" people were talking about. Not sure yet, but that seems to be the current opinion on the bioware forums.


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2011)

The rage is tangible. BioWare does this all the time... I think they're sadists.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this might be the big 2/01/10 reveal or "demo" people were talking about. Not sure yet, but that seems to be the current opinion on the bioware forums.



Okay,now they are just fucking with the fans..

Wait..I am enraged as well!


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

I am laughing so hard right now. 

Oh Bioware. 

This reminds me of that _EPIC COMMUNITY EVENT_ they had.


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2011)

And their countdown clock revealing the original Dragon Age site with nothing but a logo on it. They're really not good conductors of the hype train.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2011)

Kri said:


> And their countdown clock revealing the original Dragon Age site with nothing but a logo on it. They're really not good conductors of the hype train.



No..the hype train is good and the conductors are plenty,it's just that the last stop is not "Happy Orgy Land" but "Granny's Educative Knitting Session"..


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 1, 2011)

There's already a youtube video documenting the fail?  

I can't even be mad. This shit is hilarious, if for the reactions alone.


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2011)

"This is the new shit" indeed.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

That's not as bad as the song they used for the "Ultimate" edition trailer.  I seriously WTF when I saw it. It's ridiculous on a whole another level. 

[YOUTUBE]Bn9mi0B0kpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's not as bad as the song they used for the "Ultimate" edition trailer.  I seriously WTF when I saw it. It's ridiculous on a whole another level.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Bn9mi0B0kpo[/YOUTUBE]



No love for 30 Seconds to Mars? I mean they were in the credits of the main game.

I thought "This is war" fit Dragon Age quite nicely. 

Granted I can see how someone would hate it for the universe. That's just a trailer though, so nothing to really be bothered over.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

I love 30 seconds to Mars, and I like the song _This is War_ for the ending credits. That was good. 

...and it's not "_just a trailer_." Trailers are made to represent a game. I thought the video was fanmade and seriously faceplam when it was the real deal. Honestly, it just didn't make any sense to use that song. _This is War_ would have been just fine.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2011)

Who works at Gamestop?



WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY...


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2011)

Makes me wonder if EA screwed up BioWare's 2.1.11 plans.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 2, 2011)

Rage! Envy!

I guess that explains a lot, then. And yeah it looks like EA stole their thunder big time with this demo.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2011)

February 23, 2011


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Giood thing I pre-ordered Dragon Age Signature Edition at both Gamestop and on Amazon.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

To get myself pumped, I rented Dragon Age Ultimate Edition from work for the 360. Safe to say I will be sticking to playing this series on the PC, as that was a FAR more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The Nevarrans sounds pretty cool. I wanna be a Nevarran. I rather go there then visit Orlais. Wait.. isn't Duncan from Orlais? Hmmm maybe we should go there too.


The codex describes his dad as Tevinter and his mom from the Anderfels yet in DA: The Calling his mother is from Rivain and his dad is from Ferelden, though he was born in Highever and spent his childhood in Orlais and The Freemarches.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

The World said:


> Giood thing I pre-ordered Dragon Age Signature Edition at both Gamestop and on Amazon.


What do you need two copies for? 



Butō Renjin said:


> The codex describes his dad as Tevinter and his mom from the Anderfels yet in DA: The Calling his mother is from Rivain and his dad is from Ferelden, though he was born in Highever and spent his childhood in Orlais and The Freemarches.


Well... that's a load of mind fuck. 



Ciupy said:


> Who works at Gamestop?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY...


Don't GameStop employees get demos(games early) anyways so they know what the fuck customers are talking about when they try to help them out with what game to buy?

Not jelly at all.


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

DAII is getting limited DRM


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What do you need two copies for?



1 for Master Race and 1 for PS3. 

Also in case Gamestop or Amazon scews me over and when I go into Gamestop and they are like "Oh we ran out of copies even though you pre-ordered HURF DURF I R STPID!" 

You can always cancel pre-orders and get your money back.


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll get my PC copy when it's on some ridiculous Steam sale eventually.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh..  well I guess so. 

I'll buy a copy if I think it's worth it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

i'll be waiting for gamefaqs' user review first before buying anything


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2011)

I told my roommate that because I bought the first game, he should buy the second.  Surprisingly enough, he pre-ordered it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

I just bought one for 360, and one for ps3. One for my friends birthday and one for me. See this shouldn't of happened if she would just have played it on the 360


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 2, 2011)

I've never noticed before...how long does it generally take for games to go on sale or the price to drop? 

I have a small time-frame where I'd have a lot of time to play DAII but I'm hesitant to pay full price unless reviews are STELLAR.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 2, 2011)

Do we have a better blood magic tree in this game it was so weak in the last.


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I've never noticed before...how long does it generally take for games to go on sale or the price to drop?
> 
> I have a small time-frame where I'd have a lot of time to play DAII but I'm hesitant to pay full price unless reviews are STELLAR.



Eh depends on the succes of the game and the publisher. I've seen games go down in price mere weeks after being released but Modern Warfare 2 has been out for more than a year and it's still ?59 on steam.

DA1 went down in price after several months iirc.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Do we have a better blood magic tree in this game it was so weak in the last.



i hated blood magic in the first game xD

i preferred using death siphon than use blood magic. it's so totally useless


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2011)

Demo comes out February 23.  But Gamestop employees got in on it early.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Who works at Gamestop?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY...


**


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 Demo finally being announced officially.

And it's coming on February 22.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 3, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Do we have a better blood magic tree in this game it was so weak in the last.





			
				Muk said:
			
		

> i hated blood magic in the first game xD
> 
> i preferred using death siphon than use blood magic. it's so totally useless



*blink*

Wait...what?

Blood mage spec....weak? Useless?

Were we playing the same game? Blood Wound is the strongest, most over the top awesome spell in the game. It does good/great damage, stuns entire hordes nearly without fail and most awesomely no friendly fire. Hell, pump the con stat and couple with Spirit Healer as secondary spec plus get Lifegiver asap and your mage can solo nightmare mode with moderate difficulty.

And on note, awesome news about demo.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, Blood Magic was overpowered.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2011)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> *blink*
> 
> Wait...what?
> 
> ...



sorry but my fireballs 1 shot hordes of enemies, and if not walking/virulent bomb combo usually does it for me.

death siphon the shit out of them for a cone of ice and a mind blast to shatter them. i see no point in using blood magic


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2011)

Problem with all of that is...it hurts your own party if they're too close.  Blood wound doesn't.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2011)

Not only does it not hurt your own party, it does incredible damage and stuns them at zero cost to your mana and relatively low cost to your health. _Spirit damage_, no less, which almost nothing has resistance to. Couple that with being able to turn an ogre against its kin, and the fact that you can couple it with virulent walking bomb or AOEs easily considering _nothing can move_, and its hard to think of Blood Magic as anything but the strongest specialization.

Nobody's saying it's necessary.

You can kill darkspawn a lot of ways. Blood Magic just makes it easier.

Blood Wound + Storm of the Century = Why do I even bother playing a mage.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 3, 2011)

The overpowered spec I could never get into was Arcane Warrior. I thought Blood Mage was a lot more fun and easier to build. I'm surprised there's anyone out there who doesn't see Blood Wound for the hax that it is.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2011)

My mage wound up being Blood Mage and Arcane Warrior. I had Wynne as one too, just for the armor. And then come Awakening I added Battlemage for proximity AOE.

I'm going to try for a completely different approach for my _Dragon Age II_ mage, but I'll probably fall back on familiar skill sets, at least as far as the new trees will allow.


----------



## Vai (Feb 3, 2011)

you guys are forgetting one thing.

blood magic _is wrong._


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2011)

It was taught to humans by demons and attracts demons to the user.  So what


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

But it's awesome. Alistair doesn't seem to mind the person is he romancing uses it.  So it's all good.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 3, 2011)

Kri said:


> My mage wound up being Blood Mage and Arcane Warrior. I had Wynne as one too, just for the armor. And then come Awakening I added Battlemage for proximity AOE.
> 
> I'm going to try for a completely different approach for my _Dragon Age II_ mage, but I'll probably fall back on familiar skill sets, at least as far as the new trees will allow.



Battlemage was amazing. I might actually give AW another shot just to try combining the two. 

I'm making my first DAII character a Rogue. I want to keep Bethany and I've grown to like that class even more than mages. Melee and dirty tricks can be more fun than near godly destructive powers. 



The Boss said:


> But it's awesome. Alistair doesn't seem to mind the person is he romancing uses it.  So it's all good.



_And_ Wynne doesn't mind making it her 2nd specialization. Hypocritical old bat


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2011)

I love Anders line when you make him a blood mage.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Good news everyone!


New Dragon Age 2 pics  :







The game is looking beautiful.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 4, 2011)

^

pek

See, this is why I don't get the EA marketing team. Why can't they release more screens of this quality?

These images all rank from very good to awesome, especially the first one with the Rock Wraith. Look at the red light illuminating the cavern, just awesome.

Hell, only real issue I have is with the second which despite having awesome lightning, as in actually casting a glow instead of simply being a blue colored blur, the stalagmites aren't casting a shadow.

I am just assuming shadows aren't turned on.

And before someone comes in and say that the graphics is still not the greatest thing ever, stop because I happen to agree. But it does look really, really good. 

And that, my fellow gamers, is more than good enough for me.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Those screen cap looks great.  Now if the game is actually as good as that.... then I'll consider "buying" it.. when price drop.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2011)

The ground textures look horrendous, and the terrain in general is bland.

I don't know. I mean, I'll play it and I guess the graphics are acceptable, but I have to admit I have higher expectations these days.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Especially with how amazing Mass Effect looks. Since they are mainstreaming DA2 I would expect to see something similar to ME's graphics.


----------



## Juno (Feb 4, 2011)

The level of detail in the story and options makes up for the graphics. I'd rather have another game like Dragon Age than the shiniest FPS with a bland, overdone story and flat character stereotypes.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Juno said:


> The level of detail in the story and options makes up for the graphics. I'd rather have another game like Dragon Age than the shiniest FPS with a bland, overdone story and flat character stereotypes.



This.


I hope the story is epic,and I know that the graphics and style are good.

I just want good characters and many ways in which I can shape the world of the game..:33


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Juno said:


> The level of detail in the story and options makes up for the graphics. I'd rather have another game like Dragon Age than the shiniest FPS with a bland, overdone story and flat character stereotypes.



That's not what Bioware thinks with the way they are heading with their games.  ... or maybe it's EA.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's not what Bioware thinks with the way they are heading with their games.  ... or maybe it's EA.



Wait..what? 


You can say that the game has been streamlined in combat (although I don't think so) but in the story and character department?

Really?

I mean,they did say that this is their most reactive game ever,and they have been working on it even before the release of Dragon Age..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZFx37hTUgM[/YOUTUBE]

Edit:

The video above is old and the graphics have been improved substantially since then.

But heck,I can't wait for 22 this month.

I'll be getting to try it myself.

Now..the great dilemma.

Fighter,Rogue or..Mage..


----------



## Juno (Feb 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's not what Bioware thinks with the way they are heading with their games.  ... or maybe it's EA.



I always thought Bioware seem to have pretty consistently good writing. 

EA on the other hand.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

they are trying to go for the eye candy with da2 and still trying to fit in their good story writing

but  their eye candy as they are hoping to sell it as its strong point isn't coming over.

i know they are damn good at writing their stories, but all the dlc's have proven otherwise lately. its like they didn't really put any efforts into the dlcs.

still i'll probably get it once the price drops


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> they are trying to go for the eye candy with da2 and still trying to fit in their good story writing
> 
> but  their eye candy as they are hoping to sell it as its strong point isn't coming over.
> 
> ...



Umm..you do know the DLC's aren't made by the core team right? 

And yeah,they sucked balls and were only an afterthought.

On the other hand the Mass Effect 2 DLC's have been freaking great..so,yeah.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

ME team sits in a different studio than the canadian based main company

i consider Mass Effect a complete different team with different section leaders who got different goals.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wait..what?
> You can say that the game has been streamlined in combat (although I don't think so) but in the story and character department?
> 
> Really?
> ...



Correct me if Im wrong but I think they are going with the you can't talk to your teammates anytime you want, you have to trigger it like in Awakening, which I wasn't a fan of. I felt like I missed on on a lot of character development.. :/ 

IDK man.. I don't care what Bioware "claims" their game to be anymore. They are bad at it. Especially this past year with all their hype and bullshit contest.. also the whole "hype" with the "new" Bioware game.. and it turned out to be ME3... like we didn't know they were making it.  



Juno said:


> I always thought Bioware seem to have pretty consistently good writing.
> 
> EA on the other hand.


EA wants what gives them the most cheddar. They have a goal and Bioware is expect to meet the goal.  That's what the one Bioware Dev said anyways. 



Ciupy said:


> Umm..you do know the DLC's aren't made by the core team right?


I know someother team did the DLCs, but what about Awakening? Did the core team make that?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> ME team sits in a different studio than the canadian based main company
> 
> i consider Mass Effect a complete different team with different section leaders who got different goals.



Ehh,they are spread but they still belong to the main team.

What I am troubled about are the guys who belonged to Mythic and are now working on The Old Republic.

Hope they don't screw this up..

Edit:

I don't know about Awakening,Shoko,but I know the rest weren't.

And if the BioWare fans learned anything,that must be that the marketing department for BioWare sucks ass,balls and other nether regions and if there is hype for something expect dissapointment and also that the biggest releases will be announced with a small fart in the first place.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope it's not so I can still ahve faith in the core team.  

Bioware's marketing team sucks balls. I have never felt so let down by hype before in my gaming life. To top it off I used to love them so much.  Bioware hurts me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 4, 2011)

> Correct me if Im wrong but I think they are going with the you can't talk to your teammates anytime you want, you have to trigger it like in Awakening, which I wasn't a fan of. I felt like I missed on on a lot of character development.. :/



If this is true, then it's very disappointing.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 4, 2011)

Regarding the dialogue with companions, this is from a thread at social.bioware: 



> *You can't initiate full, cinematic, camp-style conversation with followers anywhere, just at their home base. They can initiate conversations whenever they want, though. *[David Gaider], [Mary Kirby] 01/14
> Followers can also show up at Hawke's home base to initiate conversations. [David Gaider] 01/14
> You won't have a full list of dialogue options when you go to speak to a follower. You can speak to them at their home base,* but only if they have something to say. You will be notified in your journal if this is the case. *[David Gaider] 01/14



Emphasis mine. 

I think there's something a little inauthentic about being able to talk to them when prompted by your journal, yet they will approach you whenever they want. The chatting in Origins didn't seem that stupid to me, it makes sense to inquire after people you're fighting beside and traveling with. I'm not sure why they're changing it.

Still, you can start conversations, it's just more limited than Origins.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

i hated the awakening type of convo 

felt totally like i was missing out on thing if i didn't go back to base to find them to chat with them

loved to just chat up with my npcs during travel to figure things out

it should allow you to progress a lot of things during travel and in camp should allow you to just do the cinematics


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 5, 2011)

Bioware taking away all your fun.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2011)

Bioware playing with your emotions.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 5, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I think there's something a little inauthentic about being able to talk to them when prompted by your journal, yet they will approach you whenever they want. The chatting in Origins didn't seem that stupid to me, it makes sense to inquire after people you're fighting beside and traveling with. I'm not sure why they're changing it.
> 
> Still, you can start conversations, it's just more limited than Origins.



It sounds like it'll be a bit more BG2-like, which is fine since I've been replaying the series recently and have missed the seemingly random conversations that pop up. The way some of the conversations come up immediately one after another could make for some interesting interaction between love interests since it almost seems as though they're fighting for the PC's attention.

If the conversations in DA2 follow along those lines, that should make for an entertaining experience.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2011)

honestly I dont see the big deal in it.


I mean, say you're having a first playthrough, you talk to Alistair(while on the "open world") a couple of times, ask him those 4 or 5 questions about his life, ask him about those things about grey wardens, templars so on.


But that's it, its a lot of lines sure, but you can talk to him about everything in 5-10 minutes on a row, other than that he wont have that many new conversation topics, and you can just either hear the same grey wardens explanations again or dont talk about anything at all. Unless you just like to hear Alistair saying : " Yeeeeeeeeeeeees ? ", ( which was hilarious )


The rest of the scenes in Origins where they interact occurs on the camp, not on the open battle. which aparently its how most of the convos will occur in the new game, which doesnt seem that bad.
I mean, I'm sure your companions will have much more conversations than Awakening did.

Its basically what happens in Mass Effect.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 5, 2011)

FFLN said:


> It sounds like it'll be a bit more BG2-like, which is fine since I've been replaying the series recently and have missed the seemingly random conversations that pop up. The way some of the conversations come up immediately one after another could make for some interesting interaction between love interests since it almost seems as though they're fighting for the PC's attention.
> 
> If the conversations in DA2 follow along those lines, that should make for an entertaining experience.



I like that part about BG2 as well, yet the one thing that's missing there is being able to initiate conversations yourself. Hopefully, what they've done for DA2 finds a good balance between those two. It _was _kind of stupid that Alistair and Morrigan could be brought up to huge approval before you even leave Lothering. By limiting the conversation options a bit and leaving some of it up to companions, the relationships and friendships may develop more realistically over time.

It doesn't sound like it will be Awakening, where all the conversations started ONLY when your companions wanted them too. That's mainly what I had a problem with.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2011)

The ESRB rating review just came in for Dragon Age 2.



> This is an action-adventure role-playing game in which players assume the role of a warrior who completes quests in a mythical land. Players use swords, bows and arrows, and magical spells (e.g., fireballs, energy beams) to defeat human-like enemies and fantasy creatures (e.g., giant spiders, demons, ogres, golems). Attacks are often accompanied by slashing sounds, large explosions, and cries of pain. Blood splatter effects occur when enemies are hit, and damage sometimes results in dismemberment or decapitation—blood stains and body parts occasionally appear in the environment. In one cutscene, a man's severed head is held up then tossed to the ground. During the course of the game, characters sometimes engage in sexual dialogue (e.g., "Why is it always about sex with you?" and "Sailing is like sex. Do it wrong, and it'll make you sick."). Players can also initiate brief cutscene sequences in which couples (male-female or same-sex) are shown kissing and embracing one another in a bedroom as the screen fades to black. In one cutscene, a woman kneels in front of a male character and appears to perform fellatio—there is no depiction of the sex act; the camera pans out to the rest of the room. The words "a*s," "bastard," and "sh*t" appear in dialogue."


Source: 

It's officialragon Age 2 contains blowjobs..

And it's made even more funnier that it was played by the stuck-ups and puritans from ESRB..:rofl


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow.. really?  Thats hilarious.


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2011)

SUCK MAH DICK HOT DRAGONS! WOMENZ!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys should see the uncensored one.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2011)

The World said:


> SUCK MAH DICK HOT DRAGONS! WOMENZ!



WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH HIS FACE?!


----------



## Alien (Feb 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You guys should see the uncensored one.



I actually wanted to rep you with it once but i couldn't stomach looking at so long


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

Alien said:


> I actually wanted to rep you with it once but i couldn't stomach looking at so long



Thank god you didn't.  I found the uncensored one through "Google's" image search a while back.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The ESRB rating review just came in for Dragon Age 2.
> 
> Source:
> 
> ...



Dragon Age 1 had blowjobs aswell, did everyone forget that scene at loghain's castle ?


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes because I quickly killed the poor fuck and chopped off his dick.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2011)

the nerve ~!

well, its his fault.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 6, 2011)

I sure the mods will make the blowjob with alot more color or less if you know what mean.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 6, 2011)

same sex fellatio do not want.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> Dragon Age 1 had blowjobs aswell, did everyone forget that scene at loghain's castle ?



That part was hilarious...


----------



## Jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

"new" character reveal + short video extract from the game:




The Spice must flow.


----------



## Vai (Feb 7, 2011)

FUCK YEA


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, is this another "surprise"? I thought I saw a mage strongly resembling Anders a while ago in a companion group pic and had a feeling it would be him. 

Still. Yay! I'm glad we get to learn more about Anders, he has potential.


----------



## Vai (Feb 7, 2011)

well, yes a lot of people pointed that out .

but now its confirmed


----------



## Kri (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoyed Anders in Awakening, and I'm sure I'll enjoy him more when he isn't drawing direct comparisons to Alistair. At least, not as readily.


----------



## Vai (Feb 7, 2011)

Its funny, I remembered something and went to check out the possible epilogues for Anders.


*Spoiler*: __ 



* If left to defend the Keep, Anders will be hailed a hero by the few survivors of Vigil's Keep by using his magic to hold off hundreds of darkspawn. He gets invited by the men to engage in a drinking contest. He loses.

    * Anders will remain with the Grey Wardens to train the Order's next generation of mages. When he is called by the Circle of Magi to deliver a lecture on the nature of the Architect - much to the templars' dismay -, he tells the Commander of the Grey that his time with the Order is over. However, not two months later, he returns and the Wardens remain his home and lasting companions.

    * If Anders' companion quest is not complete, he will be captured again when he resigns from the Wardens. With his phylactery secure, he is unable to evade the templars. After two subsequent escape attempts, he vanishes for a third and final time.

    * If left to defend the Keep without enough upgrades to it, he is found dead with an arrow through his neck with hundreds of darkspawn dead in a circle around him; none were touched with a blade, but all were felled by magic.

    * No longer a part of the Wardens, the Chantry brands him an apostate, but never captures him. He is last seen on a pirate ship with a familiar woman.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2011)

Ser Pounce-a-lot <3


----------



## Kri (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, they said how Anders is in _Dragon Age II_ regardless of what happens as a result of your (in)decisions leading up to the end of _Awakening_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Justice <3

Two for the price of one.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 7, 2011)

Haven't been following the news recently so I'm curious about something: Will we be able to import our saves/decisions from DAO? For example, my Warden was a Dalish Elf so will the people in DA II know that?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

Well.. hello Anders...  sort of want. He was most enjoyable in Awakening. Still not buying this game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2011)

That reminds me...I need to find a used copy of Awakening still.


----------



## Kri (Feb 7, 2011)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Haven't been following the news recently so I'm curious about something: Will we be able to import our saves/decisions from DAO? For example, my Warden was a Dalish Elf so will the people in DA II know that?


People in DAII probably won't care too much about your Warden, "the hero of Ferelden," considering you're not in Ferelden for long. And the bit that you do spend there is before your Warden mattered.

People will have heard of his/her exploits, at least to the extent of acknowledging what spared them from lifting a finger to the Archdemon, but most of what happened in _Origins_ and _Awakening_ will come from major plot decisions.

That is to say, yes, you can import your decisions, I just wouldn't be too anxious for the tiny details that the people of Kirkwall would have no reason to take interest in.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 7, 2011)

Kri said:


> I enjoyed Anders in Awakening, and I'm sure I'll enjoy him more when he isn't drawing direct comparisons to Alistair. At least, not as readily.



Eh, I thought the similarities were superficial to begin with. That's why I'm glad they've given the character another chance to develop in DA2. 



The Boss said:


> Well.. hello Anders...  sort of want. He was most enjoyable in Awakening. Still not buying this game.



Nooo, Join Us!


I know I'm going to cave like a bitch and buy it.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 7, 2011)

Kri said:


> People in DAII probably won't care too much about your Warden, "the hero of Ferelden," considering you're not in Ferelden for long. And the bit that you do spend there is before your Warden mattered.
> 
> People will have heard of his/her exploits, at least to the extent of acknowledging what spared them from lifting a finger to the Archdemon, but most of what happened in _Origins_ and _Awakening_ will come from major plot decisions.
> 
> That is to say, yes, you can import your decisions, I just wouldn't be too anxious for the tiny details that the people of Kirkwall would have no reason to take interest in.



I see.

Well, as long as the events/decisions in DAO have some presence in DAII I will be satisfied.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 7, 2011)

I started playing Dragon Age 1 just recently and I'm in love with the game 

Can't wait for the second one!

I looked at the system specs for DAII and I can safely say that I will be enjoying playing it in all its graphic intensity!


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope they'll release gameplay vids for the Warrior soon.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I hope they'll release gameplay vids for the Warrior soon.



Fuck yeah.

Isn't this branded as "Warrior's Week" anyway?

Why haven't we seen anything?


And the combat looks much better from what I am seeing now.

Bring the game on!

Edit:

New IGN Dragon Age 2 Video Preview:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8n_oa5xK4w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


New pictures as well:


*Spoiler*: __ 














My reaction:



I also caved in and pre-purchased the game on Steam..


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 8, 2011)

Maker's breathe.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

*           Breath


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 Class trailer,taken from an obscure EU site:






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTL2xSO9OY&feature=feedu [/YOUTUBE]

I came.


----------



## Kri (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent.

With the demo coming out to GameStop employees, and invariably the internet on Friday, I haven't really had much of a craving for keeping up with the latest drip feed of new media, but the last couple days haven't been bad at all.

I guess marketing figured a month away was the sweet spot for getting the hype train on track. Choo choo!

That ice cone sold me on a mage for my first playthrough, if I had any doubts.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Kri said:


> Excellent.
> 
> With the demo coming out to GameStop employees, and invariably the internet on Friday, I haven't really had much of a craving for keeping up with the latest drip feed of new media, but the last couple days haven't been bad at all.
> 
> ...



I..I don't know what the heck I am going to play as!

I usually play two-handed sword wielding warriors..

But..they REALLY made the mages awesome this time..

And the ninj-..I mean rogues as well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont know what to choose


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 8, 2011)

I....I have no words.

This is looking bloody awesome, like jacked up on roids awesome.

First Anders, which while totally expected, is totally awesome. 

Then all these new game vids, which look great. And the spells, by Andraste's holy knickers, the spells. That new ice spell (or is it a redesigned cone of cold?) looks wicked, and fire storm is amazing. Look at what happens to those hurlocks that swarm mage hawke, they get turned to paste by that spell.

Arggh, why can't this game come out sooner?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> I dont know what to choose


Then the answer is obvious - three save files.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Then the answer is obvious - three save files.



I know  I might have to play them simultaneously.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> I dont know what to choose



Then choose none. Problem solved.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

And how would that work?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I also caved in and pre-purchased the game on Steam..


I thought we were in this together. _WHY._ 



Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTL2xSO9OY&feature=feedu [/YOUTUBE]


Rouge tickles my pickle.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

I have decided  Warrior it is.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> I have decided  Warrior it is.



That's what I usually go with as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought we were in this together. _WHY._
> 
> 
> Rouge tickles my pickle.



I..my will was weak..


And I am now deciding between a two-handed warrior and a mage.

Buuutt..since this time Hawke isn't just a mage,but a battlemage..


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's what I usually go with as well.



Rouge involves too much flipping and jumping around. Not manly. 
Mage has very few physical attacks. Not manly, just looks cool. 
Warrior on the other hand


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Rouge involves too much flipping and jumping around. Not manly.
> Mage has very few physical attacks.* Not manly, just looks cool. *Warrior on the other hand



You can bisect your enemies with what appear to be Ice Spears,turn them into fried mush with that explosive combustion spell and if all else fails,rip them in half with your enlarged,detached,flaming arms.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Real men do not rely on party tricks


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Real men do not rely on party tricks



Real men only use their mind to rip the enemy in half,and a little bit of their own blood as well..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I..my will was weak..
> 
> And I am now deciding between a two-handed warrior and a mage.
> 
> Buuutt..since this time Hawke isn't just a mage,but a battlemage..


 

Fuck this shit, I'm rolling as Warrior. It seems to be the one with the most "decent" western animation.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm rolling as Warrior. It seems to be the one with the most "decent" western animation.



What the heck,didn't you say that rogue "tickled your pickle" (I hope that's an euphemism )? 

And ninja-rogue is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What the heck,didn't you say that rogue "tickled your pickle" (I hope that's an euphemism )?
> 
> And ninja-rogue is awesome.



The rouge did look really cool.. but then I remembered Zeveran was a rouge.. so I stopped myself. Going for Warrior. Not gonna be tank though. That's what the gay dwarf is for.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The rouge did look really cool.. but then I remembered Zeveran was a rouge.. so I stopped myself. Going for Warrior. Not gonna be tank though. That's what the gay dwarf is for.



What?

Wat?


Zevran was awesome and it was only your goddamned fault that you did the nasty with him.

........

The dwarf,err..Varric I think,is a rogue as well,and a ranged one at that.

He can't be a tank.


And how do you know that he likes to..polish..other men's swords?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> Wat?
> 
> ...




lol I didn't sleep with Zevran... he wanted it though.  

... and Varric is a rouge... well shit. Rouge Tank it is.  

There was an article a while back that said he liked it in the pooper... but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol I didn't sleep with Zevran... he wanted it though.
> 
> ... and Varric is a rouge... well shit. Rouge Tank it is.
> 
> There was an article a while back* that said he liked it in the pooper*... but now I am not so sure.



I think that's the elf-Dante's job!

And what do you know,this is a list with almost all of the achievements in the game.

Spoilers ahoy!





I read until the fourth one,and then I felt sorry that I did that since it's a bigass spoiler.

But for achievement nuts,have fun!


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Ita, please tell me your ava is from Mass effect  

Spartacus in mah ME


----------



## Velocity (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going for Mage.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I think that's the elf-Dante's job!
> 
> And what do you know,this is a list with almost all of the achievements in the game.
> 
> ...


The article says Varric likes it too. 

I saw that posted on DA's facebook.. I'll ignore it for now.  Since Bioware fails not spoilering anything at all.... 



Vault said:


> Ita, please tell me your ava is from Mass effect
> 
> Spartacus in mah ME


Oh. My. God. Spartacus plays Commander Shepard in the live action Mass Effect movie. ALL OF MY MONEY.  TAKE IT.

Too bad Andy is sick.


----------



## Penance (Feb 8, 2011)

^All three, multiple files...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

GiantBomb Dragon Age 2 11 minutes Quick Look!



This is the site that I was waiting for..


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Andy  Hope he gets better though


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> GiantBomb Dragon Age 2 11 minutes Quick Look!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the site that I was waiting for..


Contain yourself.  

I'm not watching any of that stuff.  



Vault said:


> Andy  Hope he gets better though


I hope so too.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Contain yourself.
> 
> I'm not watching any of that stuff.



I watched it.

There's some good and bad news.

The good news is that the game looks good,and it will look even more so on the PC.

I love Hawke's voice and the sounds of battle and the character animations.

The bad news is that the menu interface has been..consolified.

Big time..to the chagrin of PC users and the applause of console users I might add.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

> menu interface has been..consolified.


Meaning the equipping items and such?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Meaning the equipping items and such?



I might have to eat my own words now.

It looks..slicker and high-tech..

Like a Vista  menu screen.

It's not as "fantasy-ish" as DAO's menu was.

It's nice really,and I see that there are some differences between the PC and the console versions.

For example,the skilltrees in the PC version will all be in one screen,as opposed to being singled and then spread out in the console version.

It's a nice UI in the end!

Edit:

Also GameTrailers preview (what the heck is up with this day? )


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

^ Well if you like it then I might like it too. Since I've been putting this game down for so long () ... my expectation has dropped. It might be awesome when I do play it. 

However... still not buying it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> However... still not buying it.



Oh,you WILL buy it.

I am now more convinced than ever..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,you WILL buy it.
> I am now more convinced than ever..



I don't think so.... not unless I really like the story.  Doubt it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't think so.... not unless I really like the story.  Doubt it.



Oh,we'll see about that.

I do believe that the story will be much better and much more personal this time around.

Afterall,there is nothing better than to see your character rise from obscurity to glory!:33


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,we'll see about that.
> 
> I do believe that the story will be much better and much more personal this time around.
> 
> Afterall,there is nothing better than to see your character rise from obscurity to glory!:33


I don't think it gets much more personal then your love interest dumping you because you weren't human, and then dying at the end so he can take his place a king. 

NOPE. Nuh-uh. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Alien (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe it's not going to be as bad as i expected it to be


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't think it gets much more personal then your love interest dumping you because you weren't human, and then dying at the end so he can take his place a king.
> 
> NOPE. Nuh-uh. Fucking Bioware.



Loooool.

You still have a grudge for that? 

That was a fine piece of trolling,aye.

But you chose that painful path yourself with the self-serving lost king of Ferelden,Shoko!

You shoud've exiled him,chose Loghain (scumbro) for the sacrifice and then laugh and continue travelling the world with your awesome party!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Loooool.
> 
> You still have a grudge for that?
> 
> ...



_Forever my first play through. _ Bioware rubbed salt on my open wound.  It's ok though, I later got a copy for master race PC. Mod Alistair to marry the elf warden, and did the ritual with Morrigan. Best ending ever.  

I can't exile my d-stick. Bioware made him to perfect.  _AND_ they are getting tooo good at attaching you to their characters.. emotionally.  I never cared much for video game characters until I played Bioware games. This is an outrage.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Forever my first play through. _ Bioware rubbed salt on my open wound.  It's ok though, I later got a copy for master race PC. Mod Alistair to marry the elf warden, and did the ritual with Morrigan. Best ending ever.
> 
> I can't exile my d-stick. Bioware made him to perfect.  _AND_ they are getting tooo good at attaching you to their characters.. emotionally.  I never cared much for video game characters until I played Bioware games. This is an outrage.



Pfft,you should have conviced him to keep you on the side as his mistress if your persuasion and choices were right.

I mean,he's the fucking king,who's gonna say to no him?

Even Anora would have shut the heck up in that situation.

Can't wait to see which BioWare character will be the stand-out in DA2!


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2011)

Anders. 

again.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> Anders.
> 
> again.



Heh,we'll see about that.

Also,some new pics from Gamespot!


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2011)

female hawke is druuly.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> female hawke is druuly.



Ewww,that's..your character dude.

Yourself..so to speak!

Edit:

Another trailer focusing on the dual-wielding rogue this time!



Edit Edit:

Fuck me,the opening of Dragon Age 2!


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, this is looking like it's going to suck less and less.

In fact, it almost looks good.

I blame whoever the fuck it was in charge with public relations. Did a shitty job up until now.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh,it was known since a long time ago that BioWare's PR department sucks hairy balls.

The release of shitty alpha-build pictures until just recently and bullshit statements like "hot-rod graphics" and "fight like a Spartan" were just the flies on top the shit pile..

Not to mention the stupid debacle with the demo..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft,you should have conviced him to keep you on the side as his mistress if your persuasion and choices were right.
> 
> I mean,he's the fucking king,who's gonna say to no him?
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T KNOW.  I didn't know being an elf was gonna get me dumped. I didn't know we could harden Alistair up. I didn't know...  I did harden him up in my 3rd play through as an Elf. (2nd play through was_ HUMAN _female. )

I bet it's gonna be Anders that Mr. Gaider has a hard on for this time around.  



Han Solo said:


> Ok, this is looking like it's going to suck less and less.


Even I'm getting convinced of this.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW.  I didn't know being an elf was gonna get me dumped. I didn't know we could harden Alistair up. I didn't know...  I did harden him up in my 3rd play through as an Elf. (2nd play through was_ HUMAN _female. )
> 
> I bet it's gonna be Anders that Mr. Gaider has a hard on for this time around.
> 
> ...



There there..("pats")


At least this time nobody will fuck with Hawke since s/he is the boss,the main wo/man e.t.c.!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> There there..("pats")
> 
> At least this time nobody will fuck with Hawke since s/he is the boss,the main wo/man e.t.c.!




Hell yeah.. ain't no one gonna dump Hawke.. Hawke is gonna be the Boss. :ho I'm going to play as a renegade bitch to fuel my hatred towards Bioware. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

So many people were on the hate train, but I never doubted Bioware. This is gonna be great


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, as great as Awakening.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

Still in denial I see


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2011)

this probably won't even be in the top 5 RPGs coming out this year


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Still in denial I see



I have lost faith in the Dragon Age team.  They need to redeem themselves with this game.... or else.


----------



## Wan (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ewww,that's..your character dude.
> 
> Yourself..so to speak!
> 
> ...



Wow, that rock golem boss in the first video looked awesome.  Also, was that Hawke confronting the Archdemon at the end there?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

Bioware sucks at marketing though 

You know it will be better than it looks.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 8, 2011)

I kind of want to buy Mass Effect 2 instead as I haven't played it yet. It seems very loved and I like what I've heard about it. 

DA2 does look a lot better than it initially did, though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Bioware sucks at marketing though
> 
> You know it will be better than it looks.


NOPE. 

That's what I said about Awakening and all the DLC for Origins. It was all shit. 



lucid dream said:


> I kind of want to buy Mass Effect 2 instead as I haven't played it yet. It seems very loved and I like what I've heard about it.
> 
> DA2 does look a lot better than it initially did, though.


Get Mass Effect 2.... it's pretty good.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

All of the DLC I played for DA1 sucked, but DLC shouldn't reflect on the sequel.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 8, 2011)

It's looking better, but I'm still not buying it when it first comes out.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 8, 2011)

Were the DLCs (After the early ones) and Awakening that bad?

And here i installed them all


----------



## Kri (Feb 8, 2011)

Most _Dragon Age: Origins_ DLC was bad. I liked _Awakening_ but that's more expansion pack tier than fodder DLC. Return to Ostagar was good for the armor and a few other little things. The Stone Prisoner was good but that was cut content from the full game, so it better have been. Warden's Keep was okay. Leliana's Song was garbage. Golems of Amgarrack was garbage. Darkspawn Chronicles was garbage. Witch Hunt was garbage.

I wasted money on it all. BioWare handed me a PR spork and I ate it all up.

In other news, nice to see the flood gates are still open.

So much delicious media... <3


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Get Mass Effect 2.... it's pretty good.



Yeah, I just looked into it again and don't know why I didn't get it earlier. I'm most likely going to buy it soon 



Kri said:


> Most _Dragon Age: Origins_ DLC was bad. I liked _Awakening_ but that's more expansion pack tier than fodder DLC. Return to Ostagar was good for the armor and a few other little things. The Stone Prisoner was good but that was cut content from the full game, so it better have been. Warden's Keep was okay. Leliana's Song was garbage. Golems of Amgarrack was garbage. Darkspawn Chronicles was garbage. Witch Hunt was garbage.



One thing I liked about Ostagar, the Keep, and Stone Prisoner was that they were integrated into the main game. They're like cooler, longer side quests I can do sometime during my play through. That said, I was still fairly unimpressed with all but Stone Prisoner. 
I've seen mostly good reviews for Lelianna's Song, namely that the story is great, but haven't gotten it yet. Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 8, 2011)

Female Hawke s going to be badass i will just start with Blood Mage with a hardass renegate choices... oh and she is gay too.


----------



## bobby8685 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got a demo code from Gamestop (I know...) for the single player that will go up on the 11th.  Can't wait for more Dragon Age and to test out this Nvidia GTX 460.

I know the DLC for the first really sucked but I think it was done by a different team also.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried to make myself not view much of the gameplay videos so as to not excite myself enough, since it's still a month away. But I got tricked into it and now I can't wait. At least Bulletstorm will keep me pre-occupied briefly (and my replay through Alan Wake, and hopefully Castlevania DLC). But it was so exciting to hearing Anders returns, as well as seeing the re-modeling of Merrill, Flemeth, and Isabela.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 9, 2011)

I just watched the battle gameplay vid and why does this game look worse than a shovelware wii title?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 9, 2011)

NICE HALLWAYS YOU HAVE THERE BIOWARE !! REAL NICE.
HOW 'BOUT SOME EXPLORAN? HMMMM?

Also, hack 'n slash.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

People hating on this game?


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

aparently


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

That's _so_ 6 days ago.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

What's wrong with you guys.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Weebl (Feb 9, 2011)

Something is wrong when i see a RPG game, and i think "Dynasty Warriors".


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Something is wrong, I agree.

But it's not something wrong with the game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Why are hardcore RPG fans so butthurt? You impliment a "little" bit of freedom and flexibility, they start crying about how the game in now like DMC


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Worse still, it's not at all like _Devil May Cry_ or _Dynasty Warriors_.

Where was everyone crying "fucking hell, _Final Fantasy_ clone" when they put experience and progression in _Call of Duty_? Evidently if you have less than 2 seconds between command and execution, it can only be a hack and slash.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

To make things worse the game itself has 2 different play styles you could either action RPG it or you can pause screen and doesnt ruin the overall experience im sure. Heck you could even mix the 2 up. Yet people will cry about _why_ they put that option in the first place.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

It's still the same as _Origins_, the only differences being that characters respond to commands faster, and certain abilities can be avoided (e.g. an ogre charge isn't going to hit you if you've already run out of it's path like it would in _Origins_).

How that isn't _better_ in every respect is beyond me.

How a game with auto-attack on PC or a basic attack that's on the same cooldown (i.e. you can't attack faster than auto-attack) for consoles can be a hack 'n slash eludes me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> To make things worse the game itself has 2 different play styles you could either action RPG it or you can pause screen and doesnt ruin the overall experience im sure. Heck you could even mix the 2 up. Yet people will cry about _why_ they put that option in the first place.



That's something a lot of people I've encountered don't understand - that there's a whole different play style you can do, a more tactical approach (and judging from one demo video I saw, the Bioware-rep said that on higher difficulties using that method is a necessity).

This happens all the time with games - gamers are very fickle people. A large number of people, I witnessed, whined up and down about Dead Space 2 having more of an action approach, or Isaac Clarke being more of a "badass" (though I personally think it made an even more attractive game).

Castlevania and Devil May Cry catch a lot of flack for their reboots (and often have idiotic retorts - such as saying the new Dante looks like Justin Bieber or saying he's a "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"), and I'm sure there's a number of people whining about the new Lara Croft. And I can guarantee that when Capcom announces the Resident Evil reboot, even though countless people thought Resident Evil 5 was a horrible deviation, it will be thrashed. Because the negative-gamers are the most vocal ones.

Either way, DAII is something I'm looking forward to. I won't let fickle nay-sayers sway my opinion.


----------



## Weebl (Feb 9, 2011)

I like my action games fast-paced and awesome, and I like my RPG's games slow and full of micromanagement. But fuck variety everything should be fast-paced and cinematic, and if someone doesn't like it than he is just butthurt, and his opinion is obviously wrong.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebl said:


> I like my RPG's games slow and full of micromanagement.



Then play it that way.

Simple.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebl said:


> I like my action games fast-paced and awesome, and I like my RPG's games slow and full of micromanagement. But fuck variety everything should be fast-paced and cinematic, and if someone doesn't like it than he is just butthurt, and his opinion is obviously wrong.



I don't understand. You _can _pause the game and micromanage. That's remarkably similar even to an old classic like BG2. The commands are just executed more smoothly...is that the problem? 

The whole game can take as long as you wish, really. I micromanage and read every little thing when I play Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

I want my WRPG to look like WRPG. Why Bioware. WHY. 

With that being said, I can't wait for mods. Erry body getting a face lift and that elf kid with the white hair is going to be bald. Yes.


----------



## Jade (Feb 9, 2011)

People like to bitch at every tiny thing the can .


----------



## Weebl (Feb 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Then play it that way.
> 
> Simple.



Oh, i will most certainly try.

But....

1)Micromanagement:
-I can't change my companion's armor.
-I can't equip my companion with a specific weapon (Varric can use only Bianca, Fenris uses only 2h swords, Isabella can't use bows etc.)
I heard that there is some kind of upgrade mechanism to equipment, I'm curious about that.

2)Additionally there is no isometric camera, and I've played Origins only in iso view. For me, this is a big deal.

3)About fast-pace:
"The number of enemies in [Knights of the Old Republic] is much lower than what we've got in [Dragon Age II]. Here you get very large parties of enemies *who go down fairly easily individually*. So consequently queuing up orders, a whole lot at once, isn't particularly useful because that *individual guy is going to be dead pretty soon and you're going to need to reassess in two seconds and pick a different target*." 
Quote from IGN preview. In origins even the grunt soldiers were fairly strong and capable of soaking up significant ammounts of damage. Consequently the fights were long and exhausting. Apparently  in DA 2 you kill most enemies in two seconds = faster pace. Maybe higher difficulties will change that, I hope so.

BTW, having doubts and reservations isn't bitching.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

You say 'fuck variety' sarcastically, and then condemn an RPG for being different, if even slightly so. Not to be a douche, but, seriously?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

they did the whole fodder characters dying in a couple of hits back during the final mission of Origins... I thought it was great.

and its not even like that,


----------



## Weebl (Feb 9, 2011)

Kri said:


> You say 'fuck variety' sarcastically, and then condemn an RPG for being different, if even slightly so. Not to be a douche, but, seriously?





Either my English leaves much to be desired, and i can't express myself properly, or you are just trying to insult me in some convoluted way.

I condemn DA2 for being different from its predecessor, which was unique enough compared to Mass Effect 2, Witcher, Alpha Protocol, Rise of Argonauts etc. and provided some variety in story driven RPG games, by having:
-silent protagonist
-party equipment customization
-isometric camera
-slow pace (event the most basic enemies were tough, and it took some time to kill them)
-no paraphrased dialogue
etc. etc.

DA2 is implementing changes which are making it more like the games mentioned above.  DA2 will be more similar to those titles=less variety on the modern story driven RPG market.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I was pretty set on starting a Mage but after seeing more gameplay (and reading a horrible spoiler), I'm leaning towards Rogue myself.


----------



## Penance (Feb 9, 2011)

^I'm considering the same...


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 9, 2011)

*Weebl*, you should watch Lord Yu's video, it might alleviate some of your fears. There will always be ways to adjust the game more to your liking, especially if you get it on PC and add mods. For instance, a harder difficult should make the fights longer and someone will find a way to requip your party members at some point. Though I personally find it more realistic that you can't just treat them like paper dolls that wear whatever you demand. 



Garrus said:


> I was pretty set on starting a Mage but after seeing more gameplay (and reading a horrible spoiler), I'm leaning towards Rogue myself.



I loved Rogues even in Origins, they're loads of fun. I'm definitely making one for my first play through in DA2.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebl said:


> Either my English leaves much to be desired, and i can't express myself properly, or you are just trying to insult me in some convoluted way.


I just thought it odd for someone proclaiming "actions games should be like this, RPGs should be like _this_" to accuse anything of lacking variety.

Apart from that, not that it need be said, _The Witcher 2_, _Mass Effect 2_, _Dragon Age 2_, and _Alpha Protocol_ are _vastly_ different games, with even more differences still from _Dynasty Warriors_.

It's all well and good to dislike something, but I would hope that it would be for something less digressive than a genre title and the thought that "cinematic" is a dirty word.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRdl6EODUq8[/YOUTUBE]


Dragon Age 2 main theme,people!


Got a lot of sadness in it..


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 9, 2011)

Inon Zur is the shit, pretty much. I love it.


----------



## Weebl (Feb 9, 2011)

Lucid dream- Do you know anything about mod tools?


Kri- I don't dislike the game, I'm having reservations because I have high hopes for it. I wouldn't bother talking about DA2, if I wasn't looking forward to it.

I said twice what particular changes bother me.

EDIT: The theme song is cool, definitely darker than the last one.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebl said:


> Lucid dream- Do you know anything about mod tools?
> 
> 
> Kri- I don't dislike the game, I'm having reservations because I have high hopes for it. I wouldn't bother talking about DA2, if I wasn't looking forward to it.
> ...





Dude,watch this.

New PC gameplay.

It's just like DAO,only with more flashier animations and faster moves.

That's all.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebl said:


> Lucid dream- Do you know anything about mod tools?



Honestly, no. I just thought it sounded like something that could plausibly be modded if you don't like it. 

And on a related note, I  actually know how you feel, as I was worried about this game at first.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Wait, did someone use Alpha Protocol as an example of quality?

I appreciate DAII for having a more in-depth story and characters than most RPGs. The level that goes into their design is crazy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Aside from all the bugs there was a good idea in Alpha Protocol.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Good idea but like to be expected of from Obsidian, it was buggy to the point of being annoying.

@lucid - I felt such a little difference between Rogue and Warrior. Thankfully they have so much more to them now. Like they said in the video, they were like "How do we make the other classes as fun as Mage?"

Though playing a Mage will be epic again, I'll feel horrible.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRdl6EODUq8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Dragon Age 2 main theme,people!
> ...



Fancy menu music, nothing really stand out. Beginning with the stale one woman wail and carrying into lazy percussion followed by some hapless brass. It's about as generic a fantasy tune as any. Doesn't matter because I can't remember a single tune from the first game either.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 9, 2011)

*@Garrus*: That's true enough. Although in part I was referring to being a Rogue from a role-playing perspective and some of the specializations. I also know you can use traps, poisons, and bombs as a warrior but it's just not the same to me. Still, I am glad there will be some changes in that regard. 

Feel horrible because of that spoiler you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm playing rogue. In Origins, I was kinda of afraid to even bother with traps because of the janky combat movement.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

lol traps, get arrows and deal maximum damage!


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

DA was one I found difficult to get into from an RP perspective because even in the grand scheme it felt like your decisions had little impact or repercussions. "What? You sided with werewolves and attacked the elven camp? It's okay. You get fucking WEREWOLVES." or "You sided with the Templars to exterminate the Mage problem? Don't worry, no one will care... and Templars are _cool_." And romance options felt uninspired. I had better interactions with Alistair as a male than my female that romanced him.

And yes, that is swaying my opinion.


*Spoiler*: _Legit SPOILERS_ 



From what I read - if you play a rogue or warrior, brother Carver dies in the escape from Lothering and sister Bethany joins as a companion. If you play a Mage, Bethany dies and Carver joins instead. Carver just seems annoying.




On an unrelated note I like what I read about how the appearance of your family will be handled (based on how your character appears, though their hair color will always be dark. Facial structure will pick one of several presets based on what yours is, and the siblings and mother will match the skin color of your character).


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 9, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Fancy menu music, nothing really stand out. Beginning with the stale one woman wail and carrying into lazy percussion followed by some hapless brass. It's about as generic a fantasy tune as any. Doesn't matter because I can't remember a single tune from the first game either.






Well,if it would have been after me,THIS would have been DA2's main theme!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP2zA3lZk9Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Fancy menu music, nothing really stand out. Beginning with the stale one woman wail and carrying into lazy percussion followed by some hapless brass. It's about as generic a fantasy tune as any. Doesn't matter because I can't remember a single tune from the first game either.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Tepid, new age bullshit. I would know. I listen to new age music. It's like that crap you find in the K-Mart kiosks sold along with candles. 

Compare with.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Tqwk8-I6w[/YOUTUBE]
Subtlety, intricate layers, complementing each other to pull the emotions higher and usher you forth.


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

Emotions?  Emotions from music are impossible without context.  That context can either come from lyrics, or the memory of a scene in a movie or game that the music is from.  Just playing a track doesn't -- can't -- evoke emotions.  I can acknowledge that it is quality music, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Impossible without context? Wow, you just blew my mind. That is the most blind ignorant statement I may have seen someone make about music. I don't mean to be insulting. I'm just saying you have a lot to learn about music.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Impossible without context? Wow, you just blew my mind. That is the most blind ignorant statement I may have seen someone make about music. I don't mean to be insulting. I'm just saying you have a lot to learn about music.



I was just about to say this.... so I'll just quote it for justice.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Emotions?  Emotions from music are impossible without context.  That context can either come from lyrics, or the memory of a scene in a movie or game that the music is from.  Just playing a track doesn't -- can't -- evoke emotions.  I can acknowledge that it is quality music, though.



              .


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

Let me clarify then.  Music with context evokes an emotional response that can't be avoided.  For example, if you listen to Star Wars music, it immediately brings to mind the sense of swashbuckling adventure.  For music with no context, it can't force an emotional response.  Listening to Mozart, one can make oneself get lost in the music.  However, it's easier to just say "So what?" and not be moved by the music.  And that's exactly the attitude of a lot of people today who don't like classical music.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Impossible without context? Wow, you just blew my mind. That is the most blind ignorant statement I may have seen someone make about music. I don't mean to be insulting. I'm just saying you have a lot to learn about music.



Have to reiterate this. I'm not the best person to judge on music, I can't pick out details about bass, or whatever but I can at least find overwhelming in emotion in it without "context" like you need. It's like needing to paint by using paint-by-numbers.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 9, 2011)

Really great music has no need for context.

It needs to elicit feelings of its own in the listeners.

It can be nostalgic when coupled with a scene from a movie,a game,a memory of a place or a person..but it needs to stand on its own.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Let me clarify then.  Music with context evokes an emotional response that can't be avoided.  For example, if you listen to Star Wars music, it immediately brings to mind the sense of swashbuckling adventure.  For music with no context, it can't force an emotional response.  Listening to Mozart, one can make oneself get lost in the music.  However, it's easier to just say "So what?" and not be moved by the music.  And that's exactly the attitude of a lot of people today who don't like classical music.


Still as ignorant as the previous statement.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to dogpile, but it's practically in the definition for art to evoke emotions and thoughts. On the original point, the theme is nice, but not overly memorable. _Origins_ had a nice score, but it was more supplement than complement, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah supplementary adds up to 180 and complimentary to 90 right? 

that's degrees miracle whips, degreeees :ho


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

What I was trying to say was that it was there because something needed to be, rather than feeling like it was an integral part of the overall experience.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I keep checking every day to see if there's any info on who is voicing Lady Hawke. Probably asking for too much to see Hale or Black (especially if Morrigan is expected to be in the game since Black has such an iconic voice - glad she's doing Sam Byrne in GoW3).

I'm also seeing a lot of mention of Steve Valentine making a return (voiced Alistair and is a general genius), any confirmation on that anywhere? I've only seen it on like the Dragon Age Wiki.

And has anyone made mention of the Qunari awesome new look, and the idea that Dalish Elves are now all Welsh?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm also seeing a lot of mention of Steve Valentine making a return (voiced Alistair and is a general genius), any confirmation on that anywhere? I've only seen it on like the Dragon Age Wiki.



OF course he is returning to voice Alistair in DA2... He'll return as a drunk or as a King.. depending on how you end him in Origins. Trust me._ I know._


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

I fucked him over pretty royally in Origins. I chose the queen.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Alistair is one of the few characters I attached myself to (besides Dog and Leliana). He was the only one I could get behind and I was probably pretty bias because I love Steve Valentine. Though with Dragon Age I did pretty much every possible ending/combination but I don't remember which is which and what I have saved. Most of the time I admittedly had trouble getting attached to my own character (which was never a problem for me in, say, Mass Effect).


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't use Alistair a lot as the game went on because well I got on his bad side pretty bad. 

Still have yet to finish a second playthrough of Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

I king Alistair ... and marry him or become his whore in every play through. Except for my first play through.... _goddamnit_.


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

You know what?  I concede about music.  I completely concede.  Why?  Because I just came across this song:


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Such a wonderful piece. It gets used a lot though... mildly unfortunate side effect.

--

I do not look forward to when they show Alistair's look in the new art style. I can't imagine a communal reaction other than the deepest, most sincere rage if it's anything short of perfection.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Might just be my experience, but I remember a lot of general hate and dislike for Alistair, which kind of surprised me since he just seemed so damn likable (again, I blame Valentine).

 and just some general info/etc. about the game. It does have some *spoilers* for the demo.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

I really liked Altair, and I used him a lot, but I think he died on all my plays.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You know what?  I concede about music.  I completely concede.  Why?  Because I just came across this song:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Kri said:


> I do not look forward to when they show Alistair's look in the new art style. I can't imagine a communal reaction other than the deepest, most sincere rage if it's anything short of perfection.


_GUILTY._ Be ready to hear me rage if it's not to my liking. 



Garrus said:


> Might just be my experience, but I remember a lot of general hate and dislike for Alistair, which kind of surprised me since he just seemed so damn likable (again, I blame Valentine).


I never knew who Steve Valentine was until Origins. Ever since.. I bought all games he voices in. (Only two atm ) He does a great job at voice acting. I don't really care for his live acting much but DAT VOICE. To fucking bad he's busy with his _I'm in a Band_ show to do more voice acting.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll probably rage too, at least at first. I _abhorred_ Merrill's first showing until a few hours later when I stopped caring. At least Alistair will benefit from humans still looking human, whereas Merrill had to be distorted to fit the new elf style.

--

If they made him a non-companion love interest, would you make him cheat on your Warden?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I frankly really like Merrill's new look - a very nice improvement over the old Elves, in my opinion.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Kri said:


> If they made him a non-companion love interest, would you make him cheat on your Warden?



Alistair wouldn't heat on the Warden... well maybe he_ would_ if you harden him up.  

I probably wont... thats a tad awkward. Like how I think romancing Anders would be... fuck necro'n Justice as well.. 


Also... *who the fuck is Merrill*?


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't mind it anymore, but she looked older and more mature originally. She's a temporary companion in the least interesting origin, though, so there wasn't any real reason for me to be too grumpy. She's more distinct now, which is nice.

--

Merrill was a temporary companion during the Dalish origin.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Alistair wouldn't heat on the Warden... well maybe he_ would_ if you harden him up.
> 
> I probably wont... thats a tad awkward. Like how I think romancing Anders would be... fuck necro'n Justice as well..
> 
> ...



She was from the Dalish Elf Origin - the mage that went with you early in the Origin to look for Tamlen.




*Spoiler*: _New Merrill_ 








And yet, it's still not as huge of a change as Isabela went through. 

I wonder what Sten would look like in the new Qunari models. It's a pretty intense change.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor Sten...

I'd  laugh if the Qunari only look like that because of Varric's recollection, since he's just a tiny man and they're hulking brutes. But, I doubt they'd go through that much effort to troll. And he only seems to bother exaggerating explosions and breast size.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 9, 2011)

dem Dalish Zeppelins


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> She was from the Dalish Elf Origin - the mage that went with you early in the Origin to look for Tamlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh I remember her now. What the fuck happened to her.  I hope that's just a really bad shot. I like her outfit though. Isabella needed the upgrade imo.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

aha. I said Altair.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Most of the screenshots for her are exceptionally blurry so it's hard to say. I still think it's a vast improvement, for Merrill (I can't stand most of the old Elf designs, frankly).


*Spoiler*: _More Merrill_ 









And holy crap - the demo is 45 minutes long. Pretty long for a demo. Though I'll still go through it just to get yet another special weapon to add in with my Signature edition.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeaaaah, she doesn't look that bad there. Really skinny though.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

45 minutes, plus playing through again with other classes and genders = <3

--

Not bad at all in the second one there.

I'm not fond of the staff thickness though. It looks awkward.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to say the characters all seem really good at face-value at least right now. The only person I'm not really digging is Carver. But I'm sure anyone can grow on me and are we even certain these are ALL of the companions?

I'm also looking forward to that first DLC, The Exiled Prince.

The Demo (and Bulletstorm) will easily keep me preoccupied for the two weeks before release.


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

He looks kind of... plain... though that's only the look he'll have for default Hawke methinks. They mentioned Bethany and Carver having different facial structures based on the preset you start with, on top of their skin color changing to match yours. Plus, I'm pretty sure his role is to be plain.

Contrast, and such.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Kri said:


> He looks kind of... plain... though that's only the look he'll have for default Hawke methinks. They mentioned Bethany and Carver having different facial structures based on the preset you start with, on top of their skin color changing to match yours. Plus, I'm pretty sure his role is to be plain.
> 
> Contrast, and such.



Yeah, I remember mentioning that before about the change in their appearance. I'm sure there's so much else to worry about, character-wise. I want to see how that changes, but...


*Spoiler*: _LEGIT SPOILERS_ 



Carver right now is one thing that makes me feel bad about being a Mage because I'd rather have Bethany in my crew than him - but there's just so many other characters I think I'd get over it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

"She fills her days making poisons, and cake. Tell me you didn't try the cake." 

That line alone makes the game worth it.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

" the cake is a lie "

oh sten.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I also just discovered:


*Spoiler*: _Romance related spoilers_ 



Aveline is NOT a romance option for anyone. Although she wasn't on the top of my list it's still somewhat disappointing. She was the most "hardened" female and it would've been interesting.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Sten is a huge bitch, I don't think he should feel emasculated because he doesn't look like a monster with horns.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I also just discovered:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Romance related spoilers_
> ...



Wait..what?

Where did you learn this?

Because it's a huge dissapointment.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wait..what?
> 
> Where did you learn this?
> 
> Because it's a huge dissapointment.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There was an interview with Mark Darrah and Mike Laidlaw, and it was said that she was not a romance option but she still "opens up" to Hawke either way so he felt it makes her a unique character in a way. I prefer Merrill anyways. 



> *SFX: And what are your favourite parts of the DA world?*
> 
> Darrah: In DA2 I think the truth is that Aveline is now my favourite character, although I have told others it was Isabella. Hmm. In many ways Aveline is the toughest character we’ve ever written, she’s got iron in her soul! I like that uncompromising willingness to be a defender, to do what’s necessary to protect what she’s needs to protect. She is not a romance option for the player but there are things with her later… she can come out of her shell to some degree…! That’s one advantage of the passage of time. By the end of the game her husband’s been dead for 10 years.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm starting to like the sound of her character more and more. There's also something to be said for just being very good friends with someone, so the lack of a romance option may be for the best. 

On a semi-related note, didn't they also announce that there would be a rivalry system? I like that they're finally making the interactions with the companions more nuanced. There didn't seem much to be gained from challenging them or their views in Origins.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah - we get a very brief glimpse of that in the video Yu posted before, I think. It sounds like it's not something entirely negative (as the scale they showed goes from friendship to rivalry) so I can only imagine what it will actually mean. I don't think it's going to be something overtly negative.

Aveline does seem more and more like an impressive character. Still waiting to find out more about Merrill (since we only saw her for so briefly in DA) and Fenris. Fenris is seeming really awesome, in my opinion, in his character design.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 10, 2011)

I think that sounds better. At least this way there's more incentive to argue with companions and open up a different sort of interaction. 

Fenris looks promising. I saw a bit of complaining on bioware forums that he looked like "some gay anime/JRPG character" but thankfully these scholars were in the minority. He looks fairly interesting to me and I want to know more about Tevinter. I'm still neutral about Merrill.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah - we get a very brief glimpse of that in the video Yu posted before, I think. It sounds like it's not something entirely negative (as the scale they showed goes from friendship to rivalry) so I can only imagine what it will actually mean. I don't think it's going to be something overtly negative.
> 
> Aveline does seem more and more like an impressive character. Still waiting to find out more about Merrill (since we only saw her for so briefly in DA) and Fenris. Fenris is seeming really awesome, in my opinion, in his character design.



Dude,there's a video of Fenris 
*Spoiler*: __ 



just calmly pulling out a guy's still beating heart from his chest,Killua style.



I think I am going to like that guy..


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, the rivalry system has a lot of promise.

I just like the new physical design of Merrill. The only character that comes across as more innocent in appearance (even if she wasn't in attitude that much), in a cast of more hardened people like Aveline, Fenris, Varric and Isabela.

Needless to say, Anders' return is exciting news. Best thing about Awakening.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm relieved Aveline isn't an LI. I just want her to be my femHawke's bff. pek


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Should could've been a "bff" to a Lady Hawke and still have been romanceable for a male character.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrigan was my f.Warden's BFF.. look how that turned out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrigan is just untrustworthy in every aspect, right from the very start. There's nothing that could really make me trust in her or believe her. I preferred using Wynne as a mage (and she was a Spirit Healer to boot).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Wynne is great, default healer. 

I like Morrigan because of her interactions with Alistair. I find it amusing and lulzy. My best buddy and my lover always at each other throats. That drama.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

they probably had sex behind your back .... or in front of you, depending on your options.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrigan: _"Why do you ask me such questions? I do not probe you for pointless information, do I?"_
 Warden: _"It's my favorite way of annoying you."_
 Morrigan: _"Would it not be easier to simply poke me with a stick?"_
 Warden: _"I could give it a whirl." _



I'd poke my stick in Morrigan anytime.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

"_How about a giant club instead?_"


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Loghain: _"Will you face me yourself, or have you a champion?"_
 Warden:_ "Morrigan will be my champion."_
 Morrigan: (bounces around sarcastically) _"Oh I shall, shall I? 'Tis so kind of you to volunteer me." _

I'm so kind to Morrigan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Leliana had a better back story, was more attractive, was drastically more useful in battle (Shapeshifter is perhaps the WORST Mage specialization - and probably the worst specialization in-game).

And she's much more kinky.  Lesbian sex, threesomes, and foursomes with her.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> they probably had sex behind your back .... or in front of you, depending on your options.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Loghain: _"Will you face me yourself, or have you a champion?"_
> Warden:_ "Morrigan will be my champion."_
> Morrigan: (bounces around sarcastically) _"Oh I shall, shall I? 'Tis so kind of you to volunteer me." _
> 
> I'm so kind to Morrigan.




I really wanted to use the dog in that part 




Garrus said:


> Leliana had a better back story, was more attractive, was drastically more useful in battle (Shapeshifter is perhaps the WORST Mage specialization - and probably the worst specialization in-game).
> 
> And she's much more kinky.  Lesbian sex, threesomes, and foursomes with her.



opening chests doesnt really count as battle. 

I'll take my giant spider walking for lulz over that frenchy anyday.
.. though I usually use both.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> opening chests doesnt really count as battle.
> 
> I'll take my giant spider walking for lulz over that frenchy anyday.



If you continue Leliana along a path in archery, she is actually capable of killing every enemy in a group before you even get to them/finish casting a spell. Most people were just too ignorant to even give it a try. She actually made me upset, since because of her most times I didn't even get to do a finishing-move on an Ogre.

Drastically much more useful than anything Morrigan is capable of (especially since Wynne can do it, with a better specialization).

Neither of them have shit on Anders, though.


----------



## Alien (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrigan was a bitch but she was my bitch. 

I hope there's at least a reference to her somewhere in DAII.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If you continue Leliana along a path in archery, she is actually capable of killing every enemy in a group before you even get to them/finish casting a spell. Most people were just too ignorant to even give it a try. She actually made me upset, since because of her most times I didn't even get to do a finishing-move on an Ogre.
> 
> Drastically much more useful than anything Morrigan is capable of (especially since Wynne can do it, with a better specialization).
> 
> Neither of them have shit on Anders, though.



She may be strong late game(just like any archer), but she is meeh the entire game. Morrigan's AOEs are more useful to me than her ocasional criticals and bard songs, she just tags along for the chests really.
her dying from farts doesn't help either. 

Wynne is awesome too, I use both on occasions aswell, but she can't backtrack caves at the speed of a thousand beeeeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not talking endgame. And the Bard songs are a key factor in her being a great character and also helping out your team. So few people just even bother to try it. Zevran is an embarrassment in comparison.

I'd probably use Morrigan more if you could re-spec her. That Shapeshifter is, again, the biggest waste in the entire game. Though it's just as easy to play a mage (which was easily the best class in the first game) and ignore all of that. Alistair, Dog, and Leliana is all one really needs then.

Which reminds me, ironically enough I always named my Dog Fenris in-game.  Guess I can't do that this time around, if you can still name the Warhound.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

I named my dog Enchantment, I was a mage.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought I read that "Ser Enchantment" was returning in Dragon Age II, but I'm not sure. It would be nice to see him again.

I like that more MINOR characters like Merrill, Isabela, and even in a way Flemeth are returning rather than seeing Morrigan, Sten, Leliana...

Alistair deserves a return just for having the wonderful Steven Valentine voicing him.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Alistair deserves a return just for having the wonderful Steven Valentine voicing him.



I think it's the other way around.  Alistair made Steve Valentine wonderful. I wouldn't give a darn about Steve if he didn't voice Alistair.


----------



## Alien (Feb 10, 2011)

Have you pre-ordered it yet, Boss ? You know you want to.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Have you pre-ordered it yet, Boss ? You know you want to.



 

*Spoiler*: __ 



First day pirate.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think it's the other way around.  Alistair made Steve Valentine wonderful. I wouldn't give a darn about Steve if he didn't voice Alistair.



He's an extraordinary presence. His brief appearances in shows like House, Ghost Hunters, Boston Legal, Beyond Belief, and if you're old enough to remember, Night Stand were completely memorable if you saw him. He simultaneously has an extremely creepy presence but also an enchanting voice in a way that is a strange and wonderful combination.

Another great example of him is the briefly-lived show, Estate of Panic. Even if the show itself was ridiculous, one can't help but love him in that show.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Have you pre-ordered it yet, Boss ? You know you want to.



I'm intent on getting every extra item I can. Pre-ordered, and did it early enough to get the Signature Edition. There's two free DLCs, and something like six extra items.

I also intend to play the demo so I can get the item you get from that.

And hope to play Legends to get all of the unlockable items from there.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> He's an extraordinary presence. His brief appearances in shows like House, Ghost Hunters, Boston Legal, Beyond Belief, and if you're old enough to remember, Night Stand were completely memorable if you saw him. He simultaneously has an extremely creepy presence but also an enchanting voice in a way that is a strange and wonderful combination.
> 
> Another great example of him is the briefly-lived show, Estate of Panic. Even if the show itself was ridiculous, one can't help but love him in that show.



I never notice him in any of those shows :ho I pretty much didn't know who he was until Dragon Age. I think he's a funny guy IRL, but I'm not to fond of the roles he plays besides his gaming roles. He does a better job at voice acting imo.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

who changed his name to Garrus


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I never notice him in any of those shows :ho I pretty much didn't know who he was until Dragon Age. I think he's a funny guy IRL, but I'm not to fond of the roles he plays besides his gaming roles. He does a better job at voice acting imo.



That's not saying much since he's only done a small handful of games - his two roles as Alistair, one role in Uncharted, a role in the Clash of Titans tie-in game and an old Goosebumps game.

He will also be a filler-character in TOR.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> who changed his name to Garrus



I did.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah but that doesn't help me remember you who you were before you were Garrus


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> yeah but that doesn't help me remember you who you were before you were Garrus



GatsuugaKiba --> -[Nara Shikamaru]- --> Nara-kun --> Kiba --> 重吾 --> Yumichika --> Klarth --> Serpico --> Renji --> Uryuu --> Krory 15/03/08

Changed it to Garrus about six months ago.

I'm no one of remembrance.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah ok, yeah it just got my attention now, probably cause of your avatar xD


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember you. ~

Also, romancing Aveline would be kind of messed up, considering how the early game plays out. Though, I suppose over the course of _ten years_...

She's bound to move on eventually.

I'd really like to see relationships develop between companions still. Like, Bethany and Anders hitting it off, with or without the champion's approval. Or having to compete with Carver for Isabela.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm shocked anytime _anyone_ remembers me. It's not like I've done anything memorable.

Yeah, definitely. Though as Dannah pointed out it adds a certain dynamic to her character making it not an option.

That would be a great addition. It really is somewhat annoying when you think about it. In all of Bioware's games, I don't recall anything like that where different characters hit it off (except in ME2 when Miranda and Jack fought, or Tali and Legion). Closest thing is Kasumi's obvious crush on Jacob.


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear in mind that I'm a staff member. You've done things I have to remember. [noparse][/noparse]

But I've seen you in the Bleach section too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah but I didn't think my seventy-two sig warnings, and my "infamous" Jessica Chobot sig were that noteworthy.  I don't remember doing much else.

Besides that nagakos bunny thing.

Oh, and the whole perm-ban for a year and a half. And limited access for the following few months to the Blender... but I digress.

Wait, I posted in the Bleach section?!


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes.

And the perm thing was what came to mind.

--



Well, shit. I was excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember going apeshit in the Naruto section in my younger days - did a few really long-winded essays, but that's hit. I try to block that part of my life out. 

I blame my perm for the decline of my Member FC (not that it was flourishing to begin with).

You're a GameStop employee? That's what I'm assuming, since I remember hearing they were to get an early demo. That kinda sucks. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it by the next twelve days. I should be finishing Alan Wake but I'm too excited - I'm actually more excited for the DAII demo than Bulletstorm Epic Edition.

I also hope I get my Dragon Age II set by then.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

By the by, Merrill was  to the Dragon Age II website.



> _"It’s a Keeper’s job to remember, even the dangerous things."_
> 
> The Keepers of the Dalish are the masters of ancient lore and guardians of old secrets. Merrill can recite all of known elven history and navigate the Fade… but has very little experience with the world or even her own people. Now in a foreign land, surrounded by dangers on all sides, Merrill must find help for her clan. Whatever the cost.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

That concept art is pretty. :33


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about justice Anders 

I think its a great idea.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

If Anders is romance-able ... wouldn't you be romancing Justice too?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 10, 2011)

Larger version.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If Anders is romance-able ... wouldn't you be romancing Justice too?



Astral sex.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> Astral sex.



That's weird as fuck. I mean you're sexing Anders up, and Justice's spirit is there.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

maybe your spirit is into _justice._


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Larger version.



Thank you for that.  Will rep when I can.

I know Anders is possessed by a spirit of Justice but was it confirmed it was THE Justice from Awakening?

I'm guessing Anders and Fenris will, obviously, be the romance options. Sebastian is another viable one if they do that with the DLC characters. I doubt they'll do Varric though I have nothing against either or.

With Aveline knocked out I imagine Merrill and Isabela are the only female romances (I can't imagine Carver or Bethany being romance options for OBVIOUS reasons).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

My spirit is with Alistair....  

Deal with it.


... and Varric is gay.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

i think it is THE justice indeed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Drunkard-Alistair would be a nice companion.

And the Justice aspect is going to make Anders even more intriguing. The whole aspect of where we find Anders is really interesting.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Anders.. and I like Justice.. but together... _WHY_.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> By the by, Merrill was  to the Dragon Age II website.



was merril the soon to be keeper you met as a warden? i wanted to bang another elven chick besides that loli elf girl xD


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> was merril the soon to be keeper you met as a warden? i wanted to bang another elven chick besides that loli elf girl xD



I mostly remember her from the Dalish Elf Origin, when she goes with you in the Origin to look for Tamlen.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

I want some Justice on Lust demon action MMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

i remember banging that lust demon inside conor's fade, i banged her hard after i intimidated her


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Spirits know how to get down and kinky. 

They are probably really flexible too. 

Bioware make it happen! I want threesomes/foursomes/pentagonsomess with spirits x demons x humans x Qunari x barwench! The combination's seem so endless!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

What is wrong with you people!  


Funny thing is if more fans demand it, Bioware will deliver.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Bioware listens to its community. 

Too bad EA says fuck that.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah wtf man where was my bar wench 

they even explained it to my poor little cousland cousing before he died 

there were no wenches in the bar


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

I killed off that fat fuck barman in Redcliffe village and banged the shit out of that barwench! She thinks I'm her hero.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

I just remembered they need to make a special kill animation for mages this time in Dragon Age 2. I felt like Alistair or Zevran steal my end kills was bullshit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I just remembered they need to make a special kill animation for mages this time in Dragon Age 2. I felt like Alistair or Zevran steal my end kills was bullshit.



That was one of the first things announced.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool. Do mages have cooler outfits and weapons this time as well?

Mages also need a teleportation spell to hometowns


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Well a few videos of Hawke as a Mage shows him/her having a bladed staff.

And it depends - I'm not sure about Hawke's outfits but I like Anders and Merrill's outfits. Bethany looks like plain mage robes but it's still not bad. Not that that would matter.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 10, 2011)

Here in this like we get to see real gameplay and it look's like Dragon age with some Mass Effect stuff.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Here in this like we get to see real gameplay and it look's like Dragon age with some Mass Effect stuff.




Already been posted, but it's still a good watch and informative to the playstyle.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 10, 2011)

^Oh i didn't know but damn i didn't like the Warrior skill tree where are the spears or the Katana style like in BG2 and a npc use a Fireball spell and didn't hit the party etheir the spell change or the AI got much better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

There were no spears or katana in the first one. It's the same world, same area, why would that change? I hate when katana are thrown in spontaneously for just Japanophile filler. If it has no place in the world, don't add it. No one has a real Japanese influence so it doesn't fit in anywhere.

Spears are disappointing but Mages have awesome-looking bladed staffs. That makes up for it.


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

why are they threating it ? WHYYYYYYYYY
*overdramatic*


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Much better voice acting and character movements than in the first game, imo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

I was about to say "Why is Anders so hostile towards the Warden"... then I remember it's Hawke and not the warden. 

I hope I wont run into moments like that much.


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not concerned over the animations so much as the textures.

Watch that video full sized rather than embedded.

David Gaider said something about 'low console settings,' whatever that means.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Kri said:


> I'm not concerned over the animations so much as the textures.
> 
> Watch that video full sized rather than embedded.
> 
> David Gaider said something about 'low console settings,' whatever that means.



Really? Last video I watched, I believe it was the one Yu posted, the speaker spent about two minutes talking about how they took extra effort to make Dragon Age II look equally incredibly across the 360, PS3 and PC all the same. He said the only difference is PC has more "bells and whistles."

Can't get much worse than the textures from the first game though. Only way they could get worse is if they went down to a Fallout level.


----------



## Kri (Feb 10, 2011)

David Gaider said:
			
		

> Hm. Looks like someone was on low console settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever. It'll give you guys something to kvetch about.


I think he meant that it was 'set on low', though I don't know how that would be possible on a console, since we never really get video options other than gamma/contrast/darkness settings. Unless he meant 'set on low through the developer console on a pc,' in which case, I have no idea why that would be desirable for showcasing a game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, okay. I misunderstood. That sounds like the only feasible thing, unless it really was just a poorly-constructed excuse. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Again, still an improvement over the first and at least there aren't those two body-types for every single character and extra-terrestrial-esque fingers.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2011)

Boobs were all the same size


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Breasts, hips, waist, shoulders, thighs, every single thing. Every female (of every race) had the same model, as did every male except MAYBE Sten and I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 10, 2011)

I got an email at work today saying that Bioware has cancelled some beta they had planned. The company sent us a bunch of beta slips, but never said what we should do with it. So apparently employees nationwide were giving these beta keys to people who pre-ordered the game (what we usually do), but we weren't supposed to.

So Bioware decided not to do it at all, or so I was told.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought it was made pretty clear that the beta keys were for GameStop employees. That's what I've been seeing in every report, on Bioware's site, on the Twitters and FaceBook, etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 10, 2011)

I never gave any out (I have no reserves for the game), but we never got paperwork or an email telling us what to do with them. Maybe Bioware made it clear to Gamestop, but Gamestop never made it clear to us.

I mean, it seems like common sense to give them to people when they pre-order the game. Can't give it to them when they pick the game up, that be a tad too late. It's a real shame though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah. Most people would know just by looking up anything about it. It is disappointing, since as Kri said it would be a good opportunity to try and get it. But alas...


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

Vai said:


> Boobs were all the same size



Yep they sould make big, small, huge boobs and also more fat people.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 11, 2011)

, apparently they gave it 94%


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Yep they sould make big, small, huge boobs and also more fat people.




there was a fat woman!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Brood Queen doesn't count.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

There was a fat guy in Awakening... I remember because he was fat.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, it look like the battle for 2011 RPG have officially begun. Tomas Gop (senior producer on The Witcher 2) just taking the and the fanboy rage ensue in .
I said let the game do the talking.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

omg.... Drama. :33 

But seriously, why cant we all just be friends.

If we could pick our gender and face for Witcher I would be all over it.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

I love there hater tears let's just faced DA2 is not going the way most people wanted from the start let's see with game win this in the end.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, but it's The Witcher. The game is nothing extraordinary, the story has already been done, the "action" was slow-paced and choppy. I didn't find a single likable character but then again the game was so boringly drone and unentertaining that I couldn't find my way past half an hour into it. He's probably just upset that Bioware made more advances between their first and second game in the series than he has.

The Witcher _wishes_ it was Dragon Age II.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah it's going a different story route than i had expected and it turned me off at first, but i am letting go of it now

besides i don't really mind if my gfx are a little less detailed vs witcher 2

after a mod or 2 they will look much better than witcher 2 would ever do anyways

i don't need to worry if my vanilla da2 doesn't come with the ultra special textures. fan mods will fix it


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 11, 2011)

I have no intention of playing this until mods come out. The fans do a far, far better job at texturing then Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the story-telling of DAII will make up for it. The framed-narrative is a great usage and judging from the story they tell in the demo (how the story starts, but it goes back to the storyteller and we find out it's WRONG and have to play the REAL part of that story out)... it's just genius, really. Reminds me vaguely of that extractive part of Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, except DAII utilizes the framed-narrative in a much better way.


----------



## Alien (Feb 11, 2011)

The first Witcher was excellent but he shouldn't have answered that question. Unnecessary drama.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, but it's The Witcher. The game is nothing extraordinary, the story has already been done, the "action" was slow-paced and choppy. I didn't find a single likable character but then again the game was so boringly drone and unentertaining that I couldn't find my way past half an hour into it. He's probably just upset that Bioware made more advances between their first and second game in the series than he has.
> 
> The Witcher _wishes_ it was Dragon Age II.


you should give the game another try (preferably with enhanced edition installed). That game was anything but boring once you figured out the combat system and the storyline. It is known fact that The Witcher start out pretty slow.

As for advances i doubt bioware capable to make this level of branching storyline.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

A branch storyline like that is useless when no one is going to play the game, particularly if the game is known to start off boring like you just said. Most gamers aren't so forgiving. I don't want to have to give away hours just to feel like I'm getting something in return. That's bad development and bad story-writing in my opinion. And I had no problem adapting to the combat system. It was just plain.


----------



## Kri (Feb 11, 2011)

_The Witcher_ is delicious, blasphemers.

They're entirely different games, though... they just loosely share a genre.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Blasphemer. I think I'm the only one that didn't like it because I didn't see anything to like.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> A branch storyline like that is useless when no one is going to play the game, particularly if the game is known to start off boring like you just said. Most gamers aren't so forgiving. I don't want to have to give away hours just to feel like I'm getting something in return. That's bad development and bad story-writing in my opinion. And I had no problem adapting to the combat system. It was just plain.


Yeah i figured you would say that, that kind of attitude is what make many good story underappreciated but I could assure you though most people that actually playing and completing this game have much higher satisfaction about this game than Dragon age. just like the old saying  "Don't judge book by its cover".
Can't argue that DA: O have a better combat system though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

That's not judging a book by its cover - it's judging the book by the first couple chapters.

The equivalent of judging the book by its cover would be exactly that - judging the game by its cover. If I were judge The Witcher by its cover, I would like it. That's why I wanted to play it in the first place.

Though we're digressing a bit I think. This is Dragon Age II's thread, not The Witcher.  My apologies.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2011)

Kri said:


> _The Witcher_ is delicious, blasphemers.
> 
> They're entirely different games, though... they just loosely share a genre.



Bingo.

But only the enhanced edition.

I still remember the torture of waiting a goddamned minute for the game to load in the first build every single time I entered and exited a house.

ANY house.


And the race for 2011 RPG's continues.

So Dragon Age 2 either got 94% or 95%!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty surprised the first review is already in. As I recall, the first review of Mass Effect 2 was still only a week before it's release. Though I guess it depends on how expecting people are of the game, which probably doesn't say much for games like Bulletstorm. 

EDIT: And based on that, one has to wonder if they saw any improvements between the two titles since I believe they gave Dragon Age: Origins the same score.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That's not judging a book by its cover - it's judging the book by the first couple chapters.
> 
> The equivalent of judging the book by its cover would be exactly that - judging the game by its cover. If I were judge The Witcher by its cover, I would like it. That's why I wanted to play it in the first place.
> 
> Though we're digressing a bit I think. This is Dragon Age II's thread, not The Witcher.  My apologies.


Actually that exactly what it meant, that phrases doesn't actually used for judging a book you know.



Ciupy said:


> Bingo.
> 
> But only the enhanced edition.
> 
> ...


I figure it would be around 90% with a user score around 80%. just like DA: O


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

Alien said:


> The first Witcher was excellent but he shouldn't have answered that question. Unnecessary drama.



Hey the guy is trying to get a piece of the pie that Bioware is eating alone in years he isn't there to suck dwarven cock much less DA2 dwaven.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Actually that exactly what it meant, that phrases doesn't actually used for judging a book you know.



Sorry, but you're really not making sense with this phrase. Are you still trying to say that I "judged a book by its cover" with The Witcher?




> I figure it would be around 90% with a user score around 80%. just like DA: O



Depends on which reviewer you're talking about (since a few of them actually went out of their way to compare it to, say, Baldur's Gate instead of taking the game as its own).


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Hey the guy is trying to get a piece of the pie that Bioware is eating alone in years he isn't there to suck dwarven cock much less DA2 dwaven.



Then do something to earn that pie. It's as simple as that.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't matter. Mass Effect 3 is gonna win GOTY (ALL YEARS) and RPGOTY award.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sorry, but you're really not making sense with this phrase. Are you still trying to say that I "judged a book by its cover" with The Witcher?.


You say you only play the game about half and hour. that barely enough to even finish the game epilogue


Garrus said:


> Then do something to earn that pie. It's as simple as that.


They did. They basically build a new engine from scratch ( a pretty impressive one at that), make a total change on their combat system, scraping the silly sex card and change it with an improved sex scene, make the game even more non linear than before, and much more.


The Boss said:


> It doesn't matter. Mass Effect 3 is gonna win GOTY (ALL YEARS) and RPGOTY award.


I always hate when someone put Mass Effect (especially Mass effect 2) and RPG at the same time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> You say you only play the game about half and hour. that barely enough to even finish the game epilogue



If that's any indication of the following forty hours, then I think it would be forty hours wasted. It's still an unreliable analogy.



> They did. They basically build a new engine from scratch ( a pretty impressive one at that), make a total change on their combat system, scraping the silly sex card and change it with an improved sex scene, make the game even more non linear than before, and much more.



Sorry but "improved sex scenes" is not a viable improvement. And having read the review with Gop, they still used the Engine from the first game as a basis for their engine (which was... oh hey... the Aurora Engine by BIOWARE). And I would advise against saying "non-linear" and more "open-world" if that's what you mean, since "non-linear" would denote that it WAS linear. And maybe a TOTAL change on the combat system would be an improvement (even though it was supposed to be so good in the first game?).




> I always hate when someone put Mass Effect (especially Mass effect 2) and RPG at the same time.



You mean, like, everyone?

Again. Dragon Age II thread. If you want to discuss The Witcher exclusively, we can do it somewhere else - I don't think we need to be cluttering up a thread about Dragon Age II with information from other games. But that's just my personal opinion, I'm no mod here.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I always hate when someone put Mass Effect (especially Mass effect 2) and RPG at the same time.



As much as I dislike it too... ME2 is an RPG. Just very dumb down. However it is still an RPG. It has the minimal requirements.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

It's like when people used to say that Legend of Zelda isn't an RPG. It flabberghasts me how ignorant people are. Who _cares_?

Anyway... I wonder if Ser Pounce-A-Lot will make a return. And amusingly I just read Anders' entry on Dragon Age II, and realized that the spirit of Justice actually turned into the spirit of Vengeance thanks to Anders' feelings about the Circle. I know I recall someone (I think it was Kri) mentioning destroying the Circle earlier.

I think it definitely shows a lot of promise in Anders' backstory and what kind of contributions he can add to the game.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If that's any indication of the following forty hours, then I think it would be forty hours wasted. It's still an unreliable analogy."


yeah, like i said you judge book by its cover


> Sorry but "improved sex scenes" is not a viable improvement. And having read the review with Gop, they still used the Engine from the first game as a basis for their engine (which was... oh hey... the Aurora Engine by BIOWARE). And I would advise against saying "non-linear" and more "open-world" if that's what you mean, since "non-linear" would denote that it WAS linear. And maybe a TOTAL change on the combat system would be an improvement (even though it was supposed to be so good in the first game?).


it was non-linear as in you actually have more than one storyline. just look at the diagram i show you, it basically have about 4 different storyline and 16 different ending. the only question is how different ?

The engine is totally different. hell the reason they built new engine is because they said Aurora couldn't handle the level of non-linearity they wanted to build (they said it in Witcher 2 developer diary).


> You mean, like, everyone?


Yes. though they are also some people that think Mass Effect isn't an RPG


> Again. Dragon Age II thread. If you want to discuss The Witcher exclusively, we can do it somewhere else - I don't think we need to be cluttering up a thread about Dragon Age II with information from other games. But that's just my personal opinion, I'm no mod here.


Agree with you on that let just end it here.


----------



## Kri (Feb 11, 2011)

Two more samples.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2011)

Dude, if you want to talk about the Witcher II go to it's goddamn thread. If you want to bitch about Mass Effect 2. Go to it's goddamn thread. If you don't have anything to say about Dragon Age II. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I enjoy the Hawke theme (I also like how it's a FAMILY theme, or so it's labeled. That's much more interesting to me than just a singular character theme). I can feel like what Yu mentioned before about the first song we heard and how it really does feel typical for a "high-fantasy"-esque setting but it works. The Qunari On The Rise track starts off really simple but picks up a lot about a minute in to it.

Even if it might be "typical" I am enjoying the soundtrack so far. It just fits.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

you know i like what they said about the early plot.

on how you are suppose to pay back the mercenaries or whatever who got you into kirkwall, it just feels just like chapter 1 of baldur's gate 2, where you are to gather money to find a way to get to imoen

there is a lot of freedom in doing that allowing the player to explore a huge world, hopefully and just do side quests and stuff

i really hope that the money system this time around allows for more cash flow than in the first game


----------



## Kri (Feb 11, 2011)

Live stream is going.



DAII's gone gold by the by.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

I cant wait for this game 

Instead of buying over 20 titles i will just buy this, ME3, UC3 and dat arkham City and im sorted


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the stream or what, but the scene where the group attacks your team and Isabela, the voices seemed to be really off from the actual gameplay. I'm hoping, again, it's just the stream.

The second cut scene seemed to be a bit more spot-on.

I'm not sure how I feel about Lady Hawke's voice. Very, very similar to Isabela's, which I like, but I'm not sure if having the two sound so similar will be an issue or not.

I also stopped watching because seeing as there's still almost a month to go for the whole game, I don't want to get into it too much. XD Though thanks for the link.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not watching the stream. I'm not even sure I'll play the demo. I think I'll find other games to distract me. I'm getting way too into the details coming out.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Kri said:


> DAII's gone gold by the by.



Wat?            ?


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

I like how they are so casual even though they are smeared in blood 



The Boss said:


> Wat? I thought games go Gold after release?



No its before, going gold means that the golden disk of the final product is now ready for mass production.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm not watching the stream. I'm not even sure I'll play the demo. I think I'll find other games to distract me. I'm getting way too into the details coming out.



Pretty much how I feel. The only reason I will do the demo is, again, to get that one item. XD I mostly just wanted to see (or rather hear) Lady Hawke's voice.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> No its before, going gold means that the golden disk of the final product is now ready for mass production.



Ohhh.. I thought he meant it the other way where games are so good they get a special gold release or something.


----------



## Kri (Feb 11, 2011)

Long time between March and November for _Skyrim_.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

i wonder how the money system works

hope it is more forgiving than in da


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 11, 2011)

.....what I have see of the stream so far is _very_ encouraging, at least for me.

Combat is smooth, camera works (still no iso, but it's good), pause and play works seamlessly, and Lady Hawke sounds awesome.

And best of all the dialog system seems robust despite claims by some people that there would be very little convo choices due to the wheel system.

Tactic is basically the same, which means hours again spent tweaking companions into unforgiving machines of war. 

Joy.

I am a very happy camper.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2011)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> .....what I have see of the stream so far is _very_ encouraging, at least for me.
> 
> Combat is smooth, camera works (still no iso, but it's good), pause and play works seamlessly, and Lady Hawke sounds awesome.
> 
> ...



I..I only spoiled myself a little.

And from what I am seeing..DAYUMMM.

I can't wait for this!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I had to stop watching (again only mostly wanted to hear Lady Hawke's voice - still not sure how to feel about it).

Also, I don't see how the new speech system is bad since really a vast majority of the options in Dragon Age: Origins was actually just information-gathering and not unique responses, which the system from Mass Effect handles equally well with speech trees (one information choice leading to another). And the addition of the icons to explain what each one is is an outstanding one.

I honestly don't believe Bulletstorm will be able to keep my mind off of Dragon Age II now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Was just reading some of the item descriptions for stuff you'll get from Dragon Age Legends (WANT RELEASE DATE NOW) and this one caught my eye.



> When Evra gained notoriety by defeating the Blood Sisters of Vehnstel, he was wearing his signature ring. Although the massive size of the solid gold ring attracts attention, it served a more practical purpose for Evra: *he used it to punch demons in the face*, sometimes felling them in a single blow.



He used it to PUNCH DEMONS IN THE FACE.

That ring alone would make my Hawke feel like a badass.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Well some recap from the live event :

- Cross class combos: for example, one spell does 6x damage to staggered targets, and warriors can stagger enemies
- Team work vital at higher difficulty levels
- Fist of the Maker (top first force mage spell)
- Helmets can be toggled on and off; still retain effects of helmets even if the helmets are not visible
- Buffs fade outside of combat so you can actually see your character talking and not be covered in purple ****
- How long for playthrough? Longer than ME2, shorter than DAO (about 50 hrs estimate)
- Mages will be able to wear armor (ability to equip armor based on strength and con, not class)
- Wide variety of weapons; each class has own sets of weapons, able to equip to followers or Hawke.
- Party member fixed armors; upgrades found during quests or purchased; enchantable with runes; over time companions will sometimes change their outfits
- Enemies do level based on character level, but some are on a case by case basis
- Hard difficulty designed for whole party building; Normal designed for build optimizing at least one character
- Archers have more force to their attacks than dual wielders; can stop enemies with the force of their attacks
- Big political elements from DAO and DAOA will impact Kirkwall
- Fatigue is gone from DA2; if you meet requirements you can wear armor without penalty
- Reserved stamina/mana is in percentages; operates much like fatigue
- classes are more balanced; warriors and rogues up to mages’ standard now
- Mike’s favorite character: Isabella
- Companion’s interact with each other; extensive banter in certain areas; followers visit other followers at each others’ homes
- Dog acts as 5th (weak) party member
- Cameos: characters from Origins may make appearances
- Romances in Dragon Age 2: vary based on friend/rival status; Love/Hate romance scenes
- Mike’s favorite class: Rogue/Archer
- Interface is main difference between console/pc (e.g. radial menu vs. bar menu)
- Crafting exists: able to create runes, poisons bombs, etc.; find individual resources and reporting to crafters, not individual elfroots
- Locations include caves, dungeons, deep roads, abandoned highways, craggy coasts; mainly a hub location
- Hawke does have a core location, like the camp from Origins; does not move, but changes over time; crafting, store equipment
- Carver naturally more of a rival figure than Bethany 
- More dynamic enemies like the Harvester (phasing out of physical damage)

It actually started to look good with this info .


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2011)

^Fuck yeah.

I am loving more and more what I see.

And Isabela's intro just shot her up the list as the one I want to see the most in this game right now!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> - How long for playthrough? Longer than ME2, shorter than DAO (about 50 hrs estimate)
> - Mages will be able to wear armor (ability to equip armor based on strength and con, not class)



Most of the stuff is old. Good to hear it has a lot to it (though I didn't think there was that much to DA: O).

And armor-mages? It sounds like just another excuse to pump up the mages after they fixed the warriors and rogues. Understandable with the Arcane Warrior spec, but geh. Then again, Merrill is rocking some nice chain-mail sleeves and leggings so I guess it's not all bad.

Since there wasn't much of real new stuff, I'm glad I didn't watch and basically have gameplay ruined for me. XD Though I would like to hear Merrill's new VA.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Most of the stuff is old. Good to hear it has a lot to it (though I didn't think there was that much to DA: O).
> 
> And armor-mages? It sounds like just another excuse to pump up the mages after they fixed the warriors and rogues. Understandable with the Arcane Warrior spec, but geh. Then again, Merrill is rocking some nice chain-mail sleeves and leggings so I guess it's not all bad.
> 
> Since there wasn't much of real new stuff, I'm glad I didn't watch and basically have gameplay ruined for me. XD Though I would like to hear Merrill's new VA.


Aren't mages always able to wear armor even without Arcane warrior in DA: O. you just need to put some strength point in your mage. I think that would be the same case with DAII.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Aren't mages always able to wear armor even without Arcane warrior in DA: O. you just need to put some strength point in your mage. I think that would be the same case with DAII.



But with taking out the fatigue, it's now completely meaningless. It sounds like there's absolutely repercussions for it.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> But with taking out the fatigue, it's now completely meaningless. It sounds like there's absolutely repercussions for it.


You still have to invest point in strength if you want your mage to wear an armor so it balance out the fact that there is no arcane warrior spec anymore.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2011)

Willing to bet suits of platemail that enhance your magic stat will be few and far between, so most mages will end up wearing robes anyway.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Well some recap from the live event :
> 
> - Cross class combos: for example, one spell does 6x damage to staggered targets, and warriors can stagger enemies
> - Team work vital at higher difficulty levels
> ...



The only questions I haven't had answer is the question of aesthetics. But I think that will be finely answered once I play it.


I know just how I'm going to play the game. I'm probably going to run through the game a two times on normal and get a feel for the party dynamic and then tackle hard. 

I think I'll play my rogue as a dual wielder. I've just always been a melee kind of guy. Though there might be a chance I could change my mind and try out Archer.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

So how much non romantic sex we can get or can we make babys like in Origin like in the Dwarf origin or the Human Noble.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

I wanna make some baby Hawkes.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2011)

I just preordered the game after watching that chat with the lead developer. Female Hawke sounds good. Not a female Commander Shepard good yet, but I'll wait and see. Isabella seems a lot more interesting than I originally thought. Angry hot romance....yes please. :33


This rest of this month is going to be a long one.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 12, 2011)

> - Hard difficulty designed for whole party building; Normal designed for build optimizing at least one character



So on normal I'm expected to go ''HERP DERP WHAT R TALENTS?!?'' for anyone but Hawke?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> So on normal I'm expected to go ''HERP DERP WHAT R TALENTS?!?'' for anyone but Hawke?



"At least" does not mean "at most."

In fact, they are opposites.


----------



## Kri (Feb 12, 2011)

It looked a decent challenge, since the live stream was on Normal.

I'll be on Nightmare either way. I needs me some friendly fire.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> I like how they are so casual even though they are smeared in blood
> 
> 
> 
> No its before, going gold means that the golden disk of the final product is now ready for mass production.



There is a golden disc?

want


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> There is a golden disc?
> 
> want



All it means is the game is ready for launch and will definitely be out on the announced date.


----------



## Kri (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe the master disc used to be gold colored, though now it just refers to the final package being complete and ready for mass printing.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 12, 2011)

Am I late to the party? Yes?

Okay. Just want to weigh in a few things:
-Combat looks fine. The casual argument has been and will continue to go on. However, if the storyline is decent, I will trust in this game.
Besides, it adds to the mythology and should keep a fanfiction (yes, I am a hethan, beware) reader like me satisfied. 
-Demo on Feb. 22! Can't wait!
-Hey! I did romance Morrigan a couple of times. I even went into the mirror with her to find my bastard son. She's not for everybody, but... I like her. Devil's wit, and whatnot.
-Anders+Justice. That's just awesome, since they were my favorite characters! Sad to hear that Justice became vengeful though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

I played through on DA: Origins on all different difficulties but started on normal, though I'm feeling very tempted to start this one on hard. Either way it is still sounding extraordinary to me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wait, Justice + Anders?

wat....


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Wait, Justice + Anders?
> 
> wat....





> Anders, the light-hearted rebel mage from Dragon Age: Origins, Awakening, has changed. Urged by his friend Justice to fight the Circle of Magi more actively, Anders agreed to become Justice's human host? only to find that his anger at the Circle warped Justice into the demonic spirit of Vengeance. Now Anders must struggle mentally and physically to maintain his control over the demon within... at least long enough to see the Circle of Magi overturned forever.



I still think it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well as long as Anders stays intact and sometimes Justice pops up then its all good.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

That's what I'm hoping it is, particularly since the site description talks about him trying to keep control.

I think it would be interesting if Anders were two different types of romances, or if at least Hawke heavily influences whether Justice/Vengeance becomes more prominent in Anders as a vessel.

I am also excited to know that there will be bantering between various characters and although it happened in Dragon Age: Origins it seemed not very often and just a lot of the same.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Well as long as Anders stays intact and sometimes Justice pops up then its all good.



Justice pops up during the love making....


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Justice pops up during the love making....



Oh, Hawke. You're so beautiful that I want to kiss- *ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL!*


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2011)

*You are No match for me!*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

Anders coming back is cool i guess


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 12, 2011)

anders was my boy. i'm cool with it as long as he's still "him"


----------



## left4lol (Feb 12, 2011)

> PC Gamer review UK review 94%
> 
> Review was taken down
> 
> ...


Source: 
The story focus on political situation and your allegiances will change the course of the game. Now where did i see this kind of thing before ?
Regardless, the story look solid now we have only to worry about the combat and fanart coming from the new romance .


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Source said:
			
		

> DA 2's romantic options unconstrained. You meet a party member, chances are you can bone them (*your sibling is one fortunate exception*)" - goes on to imply man-love is in.



I would still totally romance Bethany.

And Aveline is out.

So out of what they revealed, only leaves two females.

...unless Flemeth...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

No Wincest?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

A bit disappointing, but at least Isabela and Merrill both seem awesome so that's promising.

I wonder if Sebastian will be a romance option, even though he's a DLC?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2011)

94%? Fucking awesome. Now I really wanna play it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2011)

Does this mean all party members are Bi?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2011)

I've noticed like 80% of this world is Bi...wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I've noticed like 80% of this world is Bi...wouldn't be surprised.



What, did you do a scientific study or something?




The Boss said:


> Does this mean all party members are Bi?



I kind of hope Merrill is since she's my preferred target and the female models in Bioware's games usually look better constructed than males. Though the male models in DAII aren't looking bad yet.

I definitely want me a piece of Anders and Fenris, too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, watching the saved feed, it's amusing to hear that apparently Dr. Ray played Dragon Age: Origins for 110 hours.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I would still totally romance Bethany.
> 
> And Aveline is out.
> 
> ...



I'd totally hit that granny fanny.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 94%? Fucking awesome. Now I really wanna play it.


Not surprising considering the first one scores the same.





Garrus said:


> A bit disappointing, but at least Isabela and Merrill both seem awesome so that's promising.
> 
> I wonder if Sebastian will be a romance option, even though he's a DLC?


Doubt it i think the review only using vanilla one without the DLC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

I admit, certainly looking better in Dragon Age II than she was in Origins.

I'm suddenly becoming very flustered trying to decide a class to play. I think I am leaving out Warrior - Rogue or Mage. I think most people know my only hesitation towards Mage...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Being if you choose Mage, Bethany dies and I'm leaning more towards liking Bethany over Carver... not to mention other great Mage characters like Merrill and Anders. Then again just so many awesome characters to choose from - Sebastian and Isabela are another two good-looking Rogues.




But the new Mage animations just look so awesome and I want to see what kind finishers they've come up with (then again the companions can perform them as well so I'd prefer to see Merrill doing them).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2011)

^its were iam at too, and i have a awesome staff from the news letter too...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> What, did you do a scientific study or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based off what I see from people I know


----------



## left4lol (Feb 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I admit, certainly looking better in Dragon Age II than she was in Origins.
> 
> I'm suddenly becoming very flustered trying to decide a class to play. I think I am leaving out Warrior - Rogue or Mage. I think most people know my only hesitation towards Mage...
> 
> ...


You should give carver a try. he shouldn't be to bad if Bioware try to stick you up with him if you play a mage.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^its were iam at too, and i have a awesome staff from the news letter too...



Yeah, just got that and the Penny-Arcade Hindsight belt.

Then of course all the extra stuff from pre-ordering, and the Signature Edition. And I surely intend to get the blade from the Demo, and anything I can when Legends finally comes out.




left4lol said:


> You should give carver a try. he shouldn't be to bad if Bioware try to stick you up with him if you play a mage.



However the information-gathering of the review that you posted earlier confirms that the sibling character (meaning both Carver and Bethany) is a "dud." At least Bethany is more attractive and has a better voice actor(ress). And mages in general are just more impressive.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm having the same problem as well. want to play as a Mage, but don't want Carver.


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2011)

what ? you people only play with the 1 character?

just play with all of them classes and deal with it


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

I only play one at a time.  Was talking about my first character and what class to choose and what to do with them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No Wincest?



PC will have mods.

don't worry.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

I just read the comment comparing The Witcher 2 to Dragon Age II. Tomas Gop totally comes off as Kanye West.  "Yo Dragon Age II, I'm really happy for you, I'ma let you finish, but The Witcher 2 has some of the best graphics of all time!"


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I only play one at a time.  Was talking about my first character and what class to choose and what to do with them.



ah, first character... hmm, Usually I go with the default warrior for first. I eventually play all of them though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2011)

I always pick warrior. bathing in the blood of my enemies instead of the pussy mages going THUNDERBOLT THUNDERBOLT from miles away.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I always pick warrior. bathing in the blood of my enemies instead of the pussy mages going THUNDERBOLT THUNDERBOLT from miles away.



Until the Mage bathes in their blood by using the Fade to rip their enemies apart. :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Justice pops up during the love making....


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I always pick warrior. bathing in the blood of my enemies instead of the pussy mages going THUNDERBOLT THUNDERBOLT from miles away.



but mages get swords too this time


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 14, 2011)

^Only a weak mage use swords i mean why go a hack and slash when you can fuck everybody with a fireball?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

Blood magic?

Plus I'm pretty sure being able to use a sword properly qualifies you as a 'strong' mage.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Blade-staffs FTW.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Justice pops up during the love making....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

^


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

As if there was much of a doubt, Fenris and Merrill confirmed as romance options (at the very least, for the opposite gender) with screenshots posted. Screenshots just slightly revealing and just let me say... holy shit, Lady Hawke.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 14, 2011)

Male Hawke is ripped..and Lady Hawke has nice..err..lungs..


Also,that's not the most flattering picture of Merril.

She looks fugly there..


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As if there was much of a doubt, Fenris and Merrill confirmed as romance options (at the very least, for the opposite gender) with screenshots posted. Screenshots just slightly revealing and just let me say... holy shit, Lady Hawke.


Lady Hawke....


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2011)

strapless bras return ~!


----------



## Kri (Feb 14, 2011)

Elf sex abounds.

Lady Hawke is quite... gifted.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I played female first in ME, ME2 and DA, if Merrill is male-only, I might have to break my streak.


----------



## Kri (Feb 14, 2011)

Some more LI-related stuff:



I haven't read much yet though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Holly shit, dat chest.


----------



## Alien (Feb 14, 2011)

Vai said:


> strapless bras return ~!



Fuck that shit. Show some tits ffs. 

Or would that bump up the rating to Adults only ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't read anything yet but I can see that the development wrote short stories about the LIs and I just think that's amazing and such a credit. I'm going to bunker down and read them (albeit a bit short) right now.  Thanks for that, Kri.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> Fuck that shit. Show some tits ffs.
> 
> Or would that bump up the rating to Adults only ?



They wont show tits. This is Bioware we're talking about.  Also from what I've heard, the "romances" in DA2 is gonna be more complicated and more "well done." Whatever that means.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They wont show tits. This is Bioware we're talking about.  Also from what I've heard, the "romances" in DA2 is gonna be more complicated and more "well done." Whatever that means.



Probably means more than "*gives Morrigan/Leliana/Alistair/Zevran four gifts*"

"Oh wow, these are so nice! Wanna fuck?"

The route of all the romances, and even in ME and ME2, are very straight-forward and obvious. Well, except Leliana really.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Probably means more than "*gives Morrigan/Leliana/Alistair/Zevran four gifts*"
> 
> "Oh wow, these are so nice! Wanna fuck?"
> 
> The route of all the romances, and even in ME and ME2, are very straight-forward and obvious. Well, except Leliana really.



I wish they made a system where if your character is hideous the romanceable character wont romance you. Shit would be hilarious.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2011)

DOS CHESTICLES! ........


----------



## Wan (Feb 14, 2011)

Whoa, Lady Hawke...someone's challenging Miranda for the spot of Biggest Breasted BioWare Broad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Whoa, Lady Hawke...someone's challenging Miranda for the spot of Biggest Breasted BioWare Broad.



Isabela's already at least beaten Miranda.


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2011)

the broodmothers already bested them in that department.



and now you all go _ugh_.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd tap that. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kri (Feb 14, 2011)

I wanted to make a 'broodmilf' joke, but now I just want to take a shower. Or two.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Probably means more than "*gives Morrigan/Leliana/Alistair/Zevran four gifts*"
> 
> "Oh wow, these are so nice! Wanna fuck?"*
> 
> The route of all the romances, and even in ME and ME2, are very straight-forward and obvious. Well, except Leliana really.



OH damn it! Mean that doesn't work? The fuck bioware...no wonder didn't get any today.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Why does every guy have such a huge boner for Felicia Day?


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2011)

Because ... oh damn, she just damn!

then theres Veronica.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why does every guy have such a huge boner for Felicia Day?



I don't. Just give her respect like I do every real gamer/nerd, and she does good writing for The Guild.




Vai said:


> then theres Veronica.



Ended up being a hugely disappointing part of New Vegas... like eighty percent of the game overall.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Ended up being a hugely disappointing part of New Vegas... like eighty percent of the game overall.



_WHY. _ Well I can understand the buggy part of the game. Made me rage quit a few times. Overall I enjoyed it. Spent 90hrs on my first run.  Boone. My love.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _WHY. _ Well I can understand the buggy part of the game. Made me rage quit a few times. Overall I enjoyed it. Spent 90hrs on my first run.  Boone. My love.




*Spoiler*: _Tagging an off-topic rant_ 



It lacked any real notion of a respectable or likable main story. Everything felt much smaller in scale. Obsidian did not follow through on some of what they promised (such as targeting for melee weapons, and special melee weapon attacks). Companions were mostly forgettable besides Raul - mostly because he was voiced by Danny Trejo - and Cass' ass.

I don't understand how they put so little into the game when so much from Fallout 3 was just reused. The bugs were outstanding - startling. Worse than anything I witnessed in Fallout 3. I had game freezes and five-minute (no exaggeration) load times for the entire first week. And even though they claim it's all fixed, I still can't play the DLC. My brother got through it but it took him three days due to freezes and glitches. They built it up so much and overall it was a let down.

But that's just my opinion and my personal experience. Though it's become my most regretted first-day purchase to date besides maybe Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World. I probably should've known. Bethesda is far from perfect and Obsidian hardly produces quality and is bad enough with sequels, let alone their own shoddily-coded and developed IPs.

One thing New Vegas has over Scott Pilgrim? It will probably, eventually, be fixed... then again, Fallout 3 hasn't been completely either, so...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagging an off-topic rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _off topic reply_ 



I guess that's understandable. A lot of people were turned of by the bugs and such. The whole fallout franchise appeals to me a lot because of the music.... so I can bare the glitches since I love it so much.  The area in NV is smaller then FO3 but quality is better imo. If NV was this glitchy and the stories wasn't as great, I would probably rage quit this game like heat of a thousand burning suns... but I find the stories and characters to be enjoyable. 

Overall I though NV was better written but the drive to play the game is better in FO3. I do wish the games were less glitchy... but I played them both.. a lot, and I_ do_ like them both so.... _cheers_.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _off topic reply_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally found the story in FO3 to be more compelling. It felt like something more to accomplish. NV was all about piss-poor luck and revenge. I liked the sign of hope, the little glimmer of light, the silver-lining of FO3 as how, above all, the goal is to change the world by making the water drinkable again. Even without the add-on of Broken Steel, the goal and outcome is so overwhelming and unlike how I felt in NV, I felt like I really accomplished something in FO3.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I personally found the story in FO3 to be more compelling. It felt like something more to accomplish. NV was all about piss-poor luck and revenge. I liked the sign of hope, the little glimmer of light, the silver-lining of FO3 as how, above all, the goal is to change the world by making the water drinkable again. Even without the add-on of Broken Steel, the goal and outcome is so overwhelming and unlike how I felt in NV, I felt like I really accomplished something in FO3.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I know man.... the whole _revenge _main story wasn't really doing it for me either.... but the side quests and such is what made me love the game. FO3 has great side quest as well. Overall FO3 was the more interesting world to explore, and New Vegas was better written. 




Awakening was glitchy too, first game to make me rage quit.  Played it on 360.. so yeah. Glitches wasn't fun, and the story was seriously lacking imo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I don't recall encountering any glitches in Awakening, it did disappoint me because Mhairi died in the Joining.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As if there was much of a doubt, Fenris and Merrill confirmed as romance options (at the very least, for the opposite gender) with screenshots posted. Screenshots just slightly revealing and just let me say... holy shit, Lady Hawke.


And they said Witcher's sex cards were bad


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

That's considerably tame so far, especially compared to ME1. Miranda's ME2 scene had much more to it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Although I don't recall encountering any glitches in Awakening, it did disappoint me because Mhairi died in the Joining.


I lol'd when she died.  Too bad, she was alright. 



Garrus said:


> That's considerably tame so far, especially compared to ME1. Miranda's ME2 scene had much more to it.



ME1's romance scenes was done tastefully imo. The romance scenes in ME2 was... IDK, sex with clothes on I guess.  That whole fox news thing probably got to Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

ME1 was tasteful, but it also had shown the most - pretty darn revealing.


----------



## Kri (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why does every guy have such a huge boner for Felicia Day?


It's something that can only be explained in gestures.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Gestures that can only be made with an erect penis.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2011)

Will I be able to transfer my DA1 save files to DA2 for extra bonus content and/or dialogue/story choices or some such nonsense?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2011)

The story for DA2 is supposed to draw from decisions you made in DA1, so I assume it will have some sort of import like Mass Effect 2 did.

No idea if there will be bonuses for the character because of it though.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Although I don't recall encountering any glitches in Awakening, it did disappoint me because Mhairi died in the Joining.



You know i belive Awakaning and Fallout New Vegas in the end are just DLC to milk our money they didnt polish the damn thing and didn't fix the glitches i think i done with these DLC everytime i buy someting and play i became disapointed. Oh and the damn DA2 didn't even release and they are pushing some crap DLC on our heads about some sissy prince is there anyone here that will buy this crap, i trying to became a fucking champion not change the king diapers.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Will I be able to transfer my DA1 save files to DA2 for extra bonus content and/or dialogue/story choices or some such nonsense?



Hey guys does anyone know where i can find some save files of DA1 for PC i just lost my old ones?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> You know i belive Awakaning and* Fallout New Vegas* in the end are just DLC to milk our money they didnt polish the damn thing and didn't fix the glitches i think i done with these DLC everytime i buy someting and play i became disapointed. Oh and the damn DA2 didn't even release and they are pushing some crap DLC on our heads about some sissy prince is there anyone here that will buy this crap, i trying to became a fucking champion not change the king diapers.



Yeah, uh... no. New Vegas was polish from FO3. It was still buggy as fuck but they did fix a lot of the things from FO3. Such as making perks matter much more, and improved on character interactions along with better stories. 

Awakening was a piece of shit for the price tag. I still mad til this day.  

DLC on release day for DA2 is a bunch of dildos if you ask me. Bioware "_claims_" it as a _free _gift for _true_ fans who pre-order early. However I bet it's just a business tactics to get people to "_buy_" the game brand new at it's highest price so they (lol EA) can profit from it. 



Kri said:


> It's something that can only be explained in gestures.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 ....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, uh... no. New Vegas was polish from FO3. It was still buggy as fuck but they did fix a lot of the things from FO3. Such as making perks matter much more, and improved on character interactions along with better stories.
> 
> Awakening was a piece of shit for the price tag. I still mad til this day.
> 
> ...



Yeah because the developers really want people to buy used copies. Cause they make so much money from those copies...

Hint they make nothing


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah because the developers really want people to buy used copies. Cause they make so much money from those copies...
> 
> Hint they make nothing



That's why I said "_they_" meaning the developers and EA in general, and put_ lol EA_ in parentheses as referring to them for encouraging this. I don't agree with it, but it's all business, and a business do what it has to in order to meet a goal. In this case, that goal is to sell millions on release week or something to imply that the game is "_this_" awesome it sold millions... ect.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Just something else on the web-series, Dragon Age: Redemption. Highlighted parts that caught my interest (even if repeated from the last article I posted).



> The series, called Dragon Age: Redemption, casts *Day as the elven assassin, Tallis, who is hunting down a renegade mage*. The success of the mission is of the utmost importance to Tallis, who risks having her freedom taken away if she fails. Realizing that she can't do it all by herself, she enlists allies to help her. Day described her character as headstrong and sarcastic, saying that she wanted to bring a modern sensibility to the role.
> 
> There's not a lot of details on the cast just yet, although* Doug Jones - who is known for make-up heavy roles, like the Faun in Pan's Labyrinth or Abe Sapian in Hellboy - will make an appearance*. The series was directed by Peter Winther, whose previous work includes production duties on Independence Day and Stargate. He's also directed a few episodes of the TV show Leverage.
> 
> ...



Fucking Doug Jones, man. I'm sensing Qunari/Darkspawn awesomeness resonating from him.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Just something else on the web-series, Dragon Age: Redemption. Highlighted parts that caught my interest (even if repeated from the last article I posted).
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Doug Jones, man. I'm sensing Qunari/Darkspawn awesomeness resonating from him.



Ugh,it sounds like fan-fiction..


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ugh,it sounds like fan-fiction..



So were the books. Yet they were still successful, well-written, and informative. And if the Doctors have faith, then so should you. 

Besides, can't be any worse than the plot to Leliana's Song.

Besides, you're missing the big picture. DOUG JONES.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> So were the books. Yet they were still successful, well-written, and informative. And if the Doctors have faith, then so should you.
> 
> Besides, can't be any worse than the plot to Leliana's Song.
> 
> Besides, you're missing the big picture. DOUG JONES.



Well written.for game inspired books.

That ain't much at all.

But that plot description sent shivers down my spine and made me think of this:

"*She's a swell girl you see,doesn't take shit from no one and is really hip and sarcastic,but underneath it all she is a really sad and misunderstood girl which cries everytime she kills someone during her job*."


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

You're doubting Felicia Day, and Bioware. That shit ain't appreciated.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You're doubting Felicia Day, and Bioware. That shit ain't appreciated.



Oh,I don't doubt BioWare's game designers,just their marketing team and the people who want to make the company and its games as visible as possible..no matter the horrible cost.

Even fan-fiction is not too low for them.

What's next,furries?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

You're doubting the Doctors. That's bad enough.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You're doubting the Doctors. That's bad enough.



Ehh..

First of all,when you type it with a capital "D" it reminds me of the TimeLord..

Second of all,I don't know how much they imply themselves in marketing nowadays.

That shit is mostly regulated by EA I'd guess so..yeah.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all, deal with it.

Second of all, exactly. You admit you're bashing it without even knowing who else is REALLY involved. Logically, just like the authors of the books, Felicia would have to consult with the writers of DAII since it takes place during the story of DAII - she's even said on her Twitter she's been working with the writers of DAII, and Greg has remarked how excited the studio is to be working with her. This is being regulated by BIOWARE. Not EA.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *So were the books. *Yet they were still successful, well-written, and informative. And if the Doctors have faith, then so should you.
> 
> Besides, can't be any worse than the plot to Leliana's Song.
> 
> Besides, you're missing the big picture. DOUG JONES.



Are you talking about The Stolen Throne and The Calling?  Wut? The books were amazing. Nothing about them books were "fanfic-ish."


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Are you talking about The Stolen Throne and The Calling?  Wut? The books were amazing. Nothing about them books were "fanfic-ish."



I actually forgot that Gaider wrote those so that was a poor example.  I was remarking that they were outstanding - amazing books, standalone, and some of the best video-game books (I still find Gears of War to be better written though - that woman is a genius).

But my point still stands - Day is working with the people at Bioware to make this. If she's working with Gaider, Kepler, Kirby, Kristjanson and so on... no reason that it will be "fan-ficish."


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> First of all, deal with it.
> 
> Second of all, exactly. You admit you're bashing it without even knowing who else is REALLY involved. Logically, just like the authors of the books, Felicia would have to consult with the writers of DAII since it takes place during the story of DAII - she's even said on her Twitter she's been working with the writers of DAII, and Greg has remarked how excited the studio is to be working with her. This is being regulated by BIOWARE. Not EA.






> "The Boss" said:
> 
> Are you talking about The Stolen Throne and The Calling?  Wut? The books were amazing. Nothing about them books were "fanfic-ish."




Whoa whoa whoa,it was part a joke and part me being worried that this could be low quality.

And Shoko,there was nothing amazing about those books.

I'd call Gaider's writing merely adequate.

He is good with characters but not plot,pacing and words.

The guy who wrote the plot for Knights of The Old Republic and the Darth Bane series,now THAT guy is good.

And to see the difference Shoko between a game writer writing books (him being used to writing for that specific medium) and a writer only writing books,try G.R.R Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire".

By far the greatest fantasy series ever written.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

A shame... main writer behind that was Drew Karpyshyn, who did the incredibly awful Mass Effect novels.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> A shame... main writer behind that was Drew Karpyshyn, who did the incredibly awful Mass Effect novels.



A shame he also did the awesome Darth Bane novels as well,ain't it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, it is a shame that the Star Wars Universe is looser than a hooker's vag so that nobody cares about continuity.  Poor guy.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, it is a shame that the Star Wars Universe is looser than a hooker's vag so that nobody cares about continuity.  Poor guy.



Yeah,almost as bad as the fact that all the characters presented in the Dragon Age novels were not fully explored and some even were wildly out of character! (Loghain the misunderstood hero in the novel vs the true scumbro Loghain is)


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,almost as bad as the fact that all the characters presented in the Dragon Age novels were not fully explored and some even were wildly out of character! (Loghain the misunderstood hero in the novel vs the true scumbro Loghain is)



I'm guessing you never actually decided to side with Loghain in the end, allow him to live, and have him accompany you at the battle of the Archdemon? It would all make sense then. If you don't go in with the most ignorant point of views, it's easy to see that side of Loghain.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm guessing you never actually decided to side with Loghain in the end, allow him to live, and have him accompany you at the battle of the Archdemon? It would all make sense then. If you don't go in with the most ignorant point of views, it's easy to see that side of Loghain.



Oh,I understood Loghain.

He was a scumbro.

Everybody who thinks differently is an apologist.

I mean,I could buy the fact that he had good intentions and sloppy execution,but..goddamn.

Even if he wanted to off Cailan,he could have done so without sacrificing half of his freaking country,half of an army and the morale of his men.

Not to mention putting a complete monster in charge of his plans.


He comes across like a bitter,stubborn and proud moron in the game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

So I'm going to go with "No." That's the most obvious choice.

Awesome deflection.  But you clearly didn't "understand." It's okay. I don't understand the prequel trilogy of Star Wars and how Jar-Jar Binks slid by.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> So I'm going to go with "No." That's the most obvious choice.
> 
> Awesome deflection.  But you clearly didn't "understand." It's okay. I don't understand the prequel trilogy of Star Wars and how Jar-Jar Binks slid by.



Really?

Make me "understand" please!

And I don't give  crap about anything else in the Star Wars universe except for the original movies and the KoTOR games.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Really?
> 
> Make me "understand" please!



If you've already played the game and can't understand then there's nothing I can do for you - it spells it out for you in plain black and white. You can't teach an old dog new tricks. It's like trying to convince the Westboro Church that gays are people to. If someone is set in something, they won't be changed. So let us agree to disagree.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If you've already played the game and can't understand then there's nothing I can do for you - it spells it out for you in plain black and white. You can't teach an old dog new tricks.



This ain't the fucking Matrix man.

You CAN tell me in your own words why Loghain isn't a bitter loser who went in way over his head with the whole "betrayal for past deeds" thing and got shat upon in the end.


Edit:

Okay,enough poop throwing.


But I still want to know what makes Loghain logical..


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not saying that's not what he is - I'm saying you don't understand. Just like you didn't understand my posts. Do you wish to carry on like a child or can we end this civilly like I just asked you to so we don't have to pollute this appreciation thread with a downward spiral of inane babble?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa,it was part a joke and part me being worried that this could be low quality.
> 
> And Shoko,there was nothing amazing about those books.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't read much books. (There I said it.) So I don't judge to hard on  what is good writing and what is not. I thought Gaiders books were enjoyable, especially _The Stolen Throne_... it made me changed my entire view on Loghain. Scumbro.  Anyways, I thought the writing for it was very good, especially at the end. I might have shed a _tear_. I can't remember.  



Garrus said:


> A shame... main writer behind that was Drew Karpyshyn, who did the incredibly awful Mass Effect novels.


WUT IS THIS. I DUN EVEN... It's Mac Walters we should all dislike on. Not Karpyshyn. I thought the Mass Effect books were great, especially the 3rd book. Why don't you like them?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WUT IS THIS. I DUN EVEN... It's Mac Walters we should all dislike on. Not Karpyshyn. I thought the Mass Effect books were great, especially the 3rd book. Why don't you like them?




*Spoiler*: _Rant_ 



Although I have not read the third book so I can't attest to that, the original characters were somewhat forgettable and the characters that were already used were characters that I didn't even like in the first place (namely Anderson - he's just forgettable albeit better than Udina... Saren, on the other hand...)

I feel the writing was weak and that he did a really, really poor job of trying to explain the technology behind everything. Not only was it mind-numbing but it was absolutely unnecessary. If you don't know how something is supposed to operate, when it uses even the smallest bit of factual evidence, then just leave it out. Trying to explain it just makes you look worse.

The work he did on the games was outstanding so that's why I can't understand why the books were so God-awful.





*Spoiler*: _@CC_ 



Of course we did. Hence why I'm growing up now. And the answer is simple: Empathy. Like you said, this isn't the Matrix. It's simple, obvious, and clear-cut. Whether you understand it or not, move on.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't like Anderson..  But he is such a badass. 

I thought the book gave a great understanding of the characters and how the universe worked.. especially in book 2 where the Quarians comes into play. I thought it was a great read... but that just might be me since I'm not too big on reading... I have _lower_ standards.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Empathy. Like you said, this isn't the Matrix. It's simple, obvious, and clear-cut.*





Explanation. YET AGAIN. Because some people can't read.

The Boss - I took our discussion over to the ME forum because some people can appreciate staying on-topic... or at least trying to.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2011)

Everyone please try and stay on-topic.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Explanation. YET AGAIN. Because some people can't read.



Empathy for Loghain?

You must understand,I wasn't sarcastic when I asked you to explain this to me.

I know some people sided with him in the end,but what empathy is there.

I understand he was angry at Cailan but even then,to go as far as to kill half an army just to kill him and pretty much let half of Ferelden go to heck is not what book Loghain would have done.

And yes,Loghain's life was shitty,especially his love life..

But that still doesn't excuse his actions,not to mention those poor decisions he made that book Loghain,again,would have never made.


But,yeah,let's agree to disagree and end this.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Jelly.  Felicia Day (obviously) got to play Dragon Age II for "research" with the developers after they chose/approached her to do the web-series. It'll be interesting to see what kind of tie-ins fit into the series. Also, the trailer will premiere tomorrow on Jimmy Fallon's show for Dragon Age: Redemption.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

New Gametrailers interview and gameplay:


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> New Gametrailers interview and gameplay:



Old interview, but still great just to hear Laidlaw say "_It's not like we had to hit the Mage with a huge nerf-stick._"


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Old interview, but still great just to hear Laidlaw say "_It's not like we had to hit the Mage with a huge nerf-stick._"



I hadn't seen this but yeah.

It's old.

I liked that part about Hawke gaining political power.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's been something they've been talking about for the longest time and a huge focus of the story for a while now. Certainly a big change from their other stories.

Could've swore Yu or I posted that trailer last week, but this and the Blender DAII thread are starting to blur together.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't know if this was posted yet,but it's a pic from Felicia Day's Dragon Age:Redemption:




Kitty ears..heheheheh.."snort"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait... so Redemption is a live action thingie she is doing..?? Is she getting paid for this or is it just fan made for fun?? I do like the outfit. The props looks like shit though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wait... so Redemption is a live action thingie she is doing..?? Is she getting paid for this or is it just fan made for fun?? I do like the outfit.



As I mentioned earlier, it's a live-action web-series that Bioware approached her to write and star in.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wait... so Redemption is a live action thingie she is doing..?? Is she getting paid for this or is it just fan made for fun?? I do like the outfit. The props looks like shit though.



Yeah I think she is getting paid for this and it's a web live series.

But it looks so..cheap..



I hope they add some special effects or something to make it look cooler.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Doesn't look nearly as cheap as the production stills of The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Empathy for Loghain?
> 
> You must understand,I wasn't sarcastic when I asked you to explain this to me.
> 
> ...



Did you read "The Stolen Throne" even ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Did you read "The Stolen Throne" even ?



That was his point - that Loghain was "out of character" there even though it was the same writer.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Doesn't look nearly as cheap as the production stills of The Amazing Spider-Man.



I didn't saw that.

But I am pretty sure that it was either some kind of stunt-double prop or something like that.

It keeps the main expensive suit from being ruined.



Garrus said:


> That was his point - that Loghain was "out of character" there even though it was the same writer.




Yes.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I didn't saw that.
> 
> But I am pretty sure that it was either some kind of stunt-double prop or something like that.



Exactly.

You can't judge something from a production still. The way everything is filmed, lighting, camera techniques... brings it all together. You finally get it. 

EDIT: Actually the main suit is exactly the same, just covered with added effects when shooting.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You can't judge something from a production still. The way everything is filmed, lighting, camera techniques... brings it all together. You finally get it.



I was a little mean..but that's not all.

It's money.

Spiderman has a pretty big budget.

I am worried that this is going to be produced on a budget so small it could only buy peanuts for the cast of a usual movie.

Also,it could be camp fun or could be outright cheesy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That was his point - that Loghain was "out of character" there even though it was the same writer.



i dont see how it was oc

it was just adding layers


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though again, it's all assumption. There's really nothing of substance to work off of. Bioware is one of the few developers out there that haven't really done anything outstandingly half-assed yet unlike a number of others. Although EA has its hands in it as well, it's Bioware that's doing the work - Bioware directly is producing it and Bioware is working with Day on it. Just find it hard to believe that they would go through with something like this if it didn't fit their standards.

Stingy Ebert-esque criticism gets nowhere - unless you're a Fox News reporter who's calling Mass Effect a rape-simulator from no experience or knowledge of what it is. Production stills of AC: Lineage and Bright Falls looked horrendous because ALL stills do. But the actual products were excellent for being funded by video game developers - especially Bright Falls. If you can't have faith in great developers like Bioware, who can you have faith in?




Bet eh... you can't force that kind of open-mindedness on people so moving right along...

Has anyone decide on who they want to Friend and who they want to Rival? 

(From what I read it seems like Bethany is an easy Friend, whereas Carver is an easy Rival)


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

They haven't done anything bad?

How about them Sonic Chronicles..

I tend to see most game spinoffs (either books or movies or whatever) as either milking the franchise or just not truly representing the "soul" of the games,so to speak.

In this case I hope for the best (a good Xena/Buffy mix) and hope for the worst..(Yor:The Hunter from the Future)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Awakening was pretty fucking bad bro.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

There will also be no familiar characters in the web series, only original characters Day wrote herself. So she said in a tweet.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Awakening was pretty fucking bad bro.



Anders is disappoint.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> There will also be no familiar characters in the web series, only original characters Day wrote herself. So she said in a tweet.


Doesn't matter, not gonna watch it anyways. 



Garrus said:


> Anders is disappoint.


Not even his charms made me wanna replay that shit. I seriously let the Architect lived because I was so bored and didn't give a darn. I felt really bad about it later when I thought about it... I mean it was like I had forgotten what a cunt he was in the book.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Your attitude is making Anders cry.

Nathaniel was the better character anyways.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Nathaniel was alright too. In fact, I thought all the characters was alright. Still doesn't make up for the half ass shitty expansion.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Aside from the horrible glitchy-ness, what else do you think was "shit" about it? I thought the writing at the very least was great - at least leagues beyond stuff like Leliana's Song and Witch Hunt.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

Having never played Awakening, I dislike the idea that this Anders-douche will make an appearance in DA2. And Alistair won't (for now)


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Having never played Awakening, I dislike the idea that this Anders-douche will make an appearance in DA2. And Alistair won't (for now)



Alistair, two times out of three, is in a position where he likely COULDN'T appear since a vast majority of the game takes place in Kirkwall and Alistair is too busy being King. Another possibility could be him being dead, having killed the Archdemon. Only other possibility is randomly running into him as a drunk if he meandered into Kirkwall.

Though Steve Valentine is teasing the idea.

And better than someone like Leliana or Morrigan reappearing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Aside from the horrible glitchy-ness, what else do you think was "shit" about it? I



Maybe it was too short for her taste.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Vino said:


> Maybe it was too short for her taste.



Heard. 

Also I want them to say which of Fenris or Anders is the male romance-option (though it'll probably be Fenris).


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

They could always write a scenario in which Alistair has to leave Ferelden after he becomes king. Kirkwall could also be the place Alistair went to after you decide to side with Loghain.

My money is on a brief cameo of the big A in DA2, though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Which would just unnecessary and quite obviously forced when his story has been basically exhausted, in my opinion. Better to rework and focus on minor characters like Merrill, Isabela and even in a way, Anders since Awakening characters were nowhere near as fleshed out as main ones.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Aside from the horrible glitchy-ness, what else do you think was "shit" about it? I thought the writing at the very least was great - at least leagues beyond stuff like Leliana's Song and Witch Hunt.


Besides the glitches? The story was basically what was already explained in the books (the book did a better job imo) so there wasn't anything new. Bioware is always good at writing, well characters for the most part. If you dislike their game you will at least find one character you like. Overall I was just bored with it, and the glitches made me mad. 

I haven't played Leliana or Morrigan's  DLC... and I'm not planning to either, so I can't say much about that. 



Oversoul said:


> Having never played Awakening, I dislike the idea that this Anders-douche will make an appearance in DA2. And Alistair won't (for now)


Alistair will make a cameo depending on how your DA1 play through went.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't really care that much about Alistair being in DA2.

I'd just rather have a 'canon' character I know than a DLC character I don't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I don't really care that much about Alistair being in DA2.
> 
> I'd just rather have a 'cannon' character I know than a DLC character I don't.



A) It's "canon"

B) They're all still canon. And furthermore characters like Merrill, Marethari, Isabela, and Flemeth all return from the first game at the very least.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Doesn't matter, not gonna watch it anyways.
> 
> 
> Not even his charms made me wanna replay that shit. I seriously let the Architect lived because I was so bored and didn't give a darn. I felt really bad about it later when I thought about it... I mean it was like I had forgotten what a cunt he was in the book.



i let the architect live. i thought worst case scenario-he does something foul, and i just fuck him up later on.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 15, 2011)

seemed to lead to a good ending though


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> seemed to lead to a good ending though



lol not really. The Architect wants to taint every living thing with the dark spawn blood so those who are strong will live (aka Grey Wardens), and the weak will die... so in "his" theory that will stop the war with the darkspawn. However he is leaving out the fact that any two person tainted with the darkspawn blood cannot conceive a child... so yeah, his theory kinda fails. He's bad. Really bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

New Felicia Day pic from Kotaku:





Heh,I still wish they'd have gone with the comedy angle,like they did here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XwkzA-fVxs[/YOUTUBE]


Created,filmed AND acted by the good people at BioWare.

You can tell they had a lot of fun doing that..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Was that one really made by Bioware? I saw it a while back but I thought it was fan made?


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Although it's nothing really new, IGN just put up brief mentions of the DA characters that are returning to DAII (all ones that we already know of). But I at least found Merrill's interesting to read only because of a comparison that makes me love her even more.




Are people really that surprised about Flemmeth ? 

Morrigan herself said they couldn't kill her, and she just shapeshifted into a dragon.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Vai said:


> Are people really that surprised about Flemmeth ?
> 
> Morrigan herself said they couldn't kill her, and she just shapeshifted into a dragon.



Though you did kill her as a Dragon...


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe that one dragon form, or she played possum.

I'm just going by what Morrigan, and later her endings, says: Flemmeth couldnt be killed like that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

But you can't loot not-dead bodies!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 the first five hours spoilers taken from the GameInformer article:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawke and Co., go to Kirkwall to meet an uncle who has their family fortune.


They are stopped at the gates by the city guard, told that no more people are allowed entry, it's too crowded.


After weeks of being outside, they finally locate their uncle.


The uncle has gambled away the family fortune--but he manages to get them inside by essentially selling them into indentured servitude for a year to mercenary group.


A year passes. The Blight is ended. You are eeking out a living in the slums of Kirkwall, taking odd jobs here and there to build up money.



Aveline asks you to stop a raid on a caravan, as she has joined the City Guard.


Another guardsmen asks you to hunt down nobles who conspired against the Warden Commander in Amaranthine.






At a chance encounter, you meet Varric, younger brother of Bartrand, a dwarven explorer. With the darkspawn retreating, he is leading an expedition into the Deep Roads, and Hawke wants to join. Varric can guarantee a spot, in exchange for some money.


You meet Anders because he has a map of the Deep Roads from the Grey Wardens. He agrees to give it to you if you help him rescue a friend who has been captured by templars.


You break into Kirkwall's Chantry at night, only to find this friend has been made Tranquil. Upon seeing the mages who did this, "Anders goes crazy. His eyes glow blue, his voice booms, and his powers increase."


After the battle, Anders says that he is possessed by a spirit of Justice. (Apparently, he lies to you at first.)




The Ritual


Before going on the expedition, you remember the promise you made. You head to Sundermount.


Immediately upon arriving, you are confronted by the Dalish. You show them the amulet, they take you to the Keeper.


The Keeper says you have to go to the top of Sundermount to an altar to perform a secret ritual.


With you goes Merrill, and for mysterious reasons, she chooses to go with you back to Kirkwall after she's done with the ritual. First, you must do the Ritual.


Apparently the Ritual is a twist, but they don't say what. They say that your Hawke might be a completely different person at this point, and that would spoil the surprise.


Merrill leaves her people, and becomes an outcast.





Holy shit..it sounds so good..


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

The uncle bit is new, but sounds good. Can't wait to get me some Merrill.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Was that one really made by Bioware? I saw it a while back but I thought it was fan made?


yeah that was an official bioware production


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Some more details taken from GameInformer's article (mild spoilers):




> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kri (Feb 16, 2011)

Whether you attempted to kill Flemeth or not, the part of the game everyone's seen at this point takes place chronologically before the Warden was ever asked to.

Judging by how Morrigan laughs at you for thinking you were successful in Witch Hunt, though, I wouldn't be surprised to see her later in the game as well.



The Boss said:


> lol not really. The Architect wants to taint every living thing with the dark spawn blood so those who are strong will live (aka Grey Wardens), and the weak will die... so in "his" theory that will stop the war with the darkspawn. However he is leaving out the fact that any two person tainted with the darkspawn blood cannot conceive a child... so yeah, his theory kinda fails. He's bad. Really bad.


That's what he said in the book, though in Awakening he only mentions wanting to perform his version of "The Joining" on other darkspawn to free them from the call of the old gods. It's possible that at some time between Maric meeting him and the Warden Commander doing the same decades later he had a change of heart.

He did feel bad about the whole singlehandedly-starting-the-blight thing, after all, and that likely contributed to him changing his goals (he also used to want to locate and murder the old gods while they slept). If he thinks that freed darkspawn are a better solution than a half-blighted world, he might not want to pseudo-taint everyone anymore.

Of course, he could have just been lying to get what he needs. The book illustrated clearly enough that he's not entirely above manipulation.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

A lot of old news, but still makes me excited every time I read it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> A lot of old news, but still makes me excited every time I read it.



When was this posted?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> When was this posted?



I'm not sure when/if it was posted here, but I already knew about most of it since the Dragon Age Wiki and Dragon Age official site already had a lot of that info, as did assessments from GiantBomb, GameTrailers, IGN, and the Bioware forums.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm not sure when/if it was posted here, but I already knew about most of it since the Dragon Age Wiki and Dragon Age official site already had a lot of that info, as did assessments from GiantBomb, GameTrailers, IGN, and the Bioware forums.



Oh.



The Wiki.

I try to stay away from that..


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh.



Not so much that it's already been posted, just that the stuff that GameInformer has scene is the same stuff everybody has seen by now, it seems.  The only really new thing was the inclusion of a less-than-reputable uncle.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not so much that it's already been posted, just that the stuff that GameInformer has scene is the same stuff everybody has seen by now, it seems.  The only really new thing was the inclusion of a less-than-reputable uncle.



So..what do you think about



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Ritual.


What do you think it entails and how the heck do you think it changes Hawke?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..what do you think about
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Could be something as cheesy as instilling him with the spirit of the Grey Warden or some sorts if it's a time in which he's dead, depending on the length of the story and how it plays out.

Could involve a demon, something like One Who is Trapped, Audacity, that is named in Merrill's story. Depends also on the glowing-eyes we see on Hawke all the time has to do with the fact that he's a mage and doing summoning (such as when he uses the Fade to tear apart the Qunari in the Rise To Power trailer) or if it's some sort of possession like Anders.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soo..



*Spoiler*: __ 



The One Who is Trapped is actually called Audacity?

I thought that he said "audacity" in the response to the fact that the Dalish Keeper had the balls (err..you know) to ask it its name in the first place.

I wonder what is going to happen next and why Flemeth arranged for this.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Soo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's my assumption really but it wouldn't be all that surprising. It was after The One Who is Trapped said this that the Keeper realized/stated that it was a demon. And look at the names of some of the other demons, or things we know that possess people - Justice, who becomes Vengeance. Perhaps it is a Spirit of Audacity or something of that nature?

So maybe more accurately, it's a Spirit - but Justice becoming Vengeance is proof that Spirits can become demons anyway.

If this is the case, then Flemeth is definitely going to be more important than first anticipated - though it seemed somewhat doubtful that she would have that one brief cameo.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

ok i bite the bullet and preordered this game 

but then again its just fits so perfectly well into my exam schedule. just when i am finishing my exam it comes out 

so fucking awesome


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's a  from Andreas Papathanasis, a programmer with Bioware, talking about how the engine they used handles lighting, terrain and characters.

At the end he mentions taking a look at how DirectX11 will affect the appearance and goes on to state, "The screenshots are taken from the DirectX 9 PC version of the game, but the visual output would be almost identical on consoles."

Overall, an interesting read, imo.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 16, 2011)

You even trying, BioWare?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You even trying, BioWare?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





> Next time we?ll cover more advanced DirectX 11 features of the engine, how they complement the base technology and how, while not required for enjoying the game itself, should improve the visual experience for players with higher end PCs.



Let's see next time what they can show us!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Consoles holding technology back!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Consoles holding technology back!



That..is so true it's painful.

Compare the evolution of games from 1995-2000 to games from 2000-2005 and then 2005-2010.

Technologic evolution stopped once the current gen of consoles came out.

The only thing pushing the envelope was Crysis,even if it sucked as a game.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

da2 textures won't be better than witcher, even with dx11

only way would be fan mods


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2011)

Fan mod texturing will be much better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of Tomas Gops up in here. 

"Yo Dragon Age II, I'm really happy for you, I'ma let you finish, but The Witcher 2 has some of the best graphics of all time!


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

looking at the screenshot its more or less true that the witcher has sharper texture and a different lighting effect. it is glittering too much for my taste though

but enough of w2 vs da2

how many companions are we suppose to have this time around?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Kri said:


> That's what he said in the book, though in Awakening he only mentions wanting to perform his version of "The Joining" on other darkspawn to free them from the call of the old gods. It's possible that at some time between Maric meeting him and the Warden Commander doing the same decades later he had a change of heart.
> 
> He did feel bad about the whole singlehandedly-starting-the-blight thing, after all, and that likely contributed to him changing his goals (he also used to want to locate and murder the old gods while they slept). If he thinks that freed darkspawn are a better solution than a half-blighted world, he might not want to pseudo-taint everyone anymore.
> 
> Of course, he could have just been lying to get what he needs. The book illustrated clearly enough that he's not entirely above manipulation.


I still don't trust him and shouldn't have let him walk away.   Since I wont replay awakening, if I ever get a copy for 360, I'll have to go with that save file. Feels bad man. BUT of course.. none of this will matter in DA2 so... it doesn't really matter. It just bugs me, because _I know_ what happened.  



Kitsukaru said:


> You even trying, BioWare?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The game does look better than DA1 (like how the developers keeps gloating about).... but it feels/looks a bit... empty. I don't really care though. I just hope this game has a good story/gameplay.. if it's good I don't give a darn about graphics.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Muk said:


> looking at the screenshot its more or less true that the witcher has sharper texture and a different lighting effect. it is glittering too much for my taste though
> 
> but enough of w2 vs da2
> 
> how many companions are we suppose to have this time around?



Either Bethany or Carver,Isabela,Varric,Merril,Anders,Aveline,Fenris and Sebastian I think.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Muk said:


> how many companions are we suppose to have this time around?



As it stands...

Anders/Justice (Vengeance), a human spirit/demon-possessed Spirit Healer Mage
Aveline Vallen, a human Warrior (shield-and-sword)
Bethany Hawke, a human Mage/Carver Hawke, a human Warrior (depending on what class you pick)
Fenris, an elven Warrior (two-handed)
Isabela, a human Swashbuckler (specialization) Rogue (dual-wield)
Merrill, an elven Dalish Pariah (specialization) Mage
Varric Tethras, a dwarven Rogue (archer)

Male romance options are, at least, Isabela and Merrill (no confirmation on what males are romance options for males).

Female romance options are, at least, Isabela, Anders, and Fenris.

The Exiled Prince DLC gives you Sebastian Vael, a human Rogue (archer).
The Black Emporium DLC gives you a pet Mabari Warhound, but not like the one from the first game - seems to be more "Aww!" than "Eww!".

There might "temporary" companions as well (like the non-surviving sibling).


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh shit. I'd laugh if they have male on male sex scenes. (Not that I'm interested in that kind of thing )


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Oh shit. I'd laugh if they have male on male sex scenes. (Not that I'm interested in that kind of thing )



Considering there was one in the first game, and the possibility of having a foursome with two women and another male...

And you could "hire" male entertainment as a male...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Considering there was one in the first game, and the possibility of having a foursome with two women and another male...
> 
> And you could "hire" male entertainment as a male...


er... that was in the first game? For reals? I didn't know that D:


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> er... that was in the first game? For reals? I didn't know that D:



Zevran, the Elven Assassin, was a romance option for both males and females.

You could engage in a threesome, as either gender I believe, with Leliana and an NPC, Isabela. You could also engage in a foursome, as either gender I believe, with Leliana, Zevran and the same NPC.

There was also a place you could procure "entertainment" - male, female, or... "other"... as either gender.

In other news, the new Qunari designs really, really make me wish there was a Qunari companion. Maybe Bioware has something up their sleeves? Or possibly as a DLC? I hope so.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> er... that was in the first game? For reals? I didn't know that D:



Yup,in Denerim..with Isabela of all the people..

If you had Leliana and Zevran in the party and were a smooth talker..hoo boy.


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder if Bioware is going to release the armory that's in the signature edition as a DLC in the future.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> I wonder if Bioware is going to release the armory that's in the signature edition as a DLC in the future.



You mean the Black Emporium?

It's in all of the pre-orders,Signature Edition or not.

And I guess so,they would release it at some point.

I am just curious about just who we will meet there (they did mention we'd meet someone very interestig..)

And of course,all the special armor and weapons and magic goodies!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2011)

Daym those mage robes look sweet


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, i thought the Black Emporium and the armory were two different things. My bad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> I wonder if Bioware is going to release the armory that's in the signature edition as a DLC



That Might of Sten will be good on Fenris. 

Also, there is an armory exclusive to the SE edition (that is NOT The Black Emporium), which includes:

Apostate's Courage - a staff
Seeker's Bulwark - a shield
Adder of Antiva - a bow
Might of Sten - a two-handed sword

There's also a strange ring that has no information about it yet.

Here's to hoping it's Sandal and Bodahn in the Black Emporium. Or perhaps someone of the Antivan Crows?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> Daym those mage robes look sweet



Fuck yeah do mages look badass in this game..

I mean..just look at this:






Edit:

Garrus,too many freaking bonus DLC to keep track of!


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That Might of Sten will be good on Fenris.
> 
> Also, there is an armory exclusive to the SE edition (that is NOT The Black Emporium), which includes:
> 
> ...



Ah k, thanks Garrus. I just read that those items will probably be released as a DLC.

It's going to cost me a little extra but i'll have everything eventually.


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh Sandal would be epic yeah. 

"Sandal? There are darkspawn corpses all around here! What happened?"

"*ENCHANTMENT!*"


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

did anyone ever find out about Sandal's background? all i ever got is that he got picked up in the deep roads 

i mean he's so epic, he sold you items while you were slaying shit in denerim


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Edit:
> 
> Garrus,too many freaking bonus DLC to keep track of!



They buffed up the Rogues and Warriors to Mage-level, but then made Mages so much more epic. I can't wait to tear some fuckers apart with the Fade.

Also, yeah. There's a shit-ton.

*Sebastian Vael* in *The Exiled Prince DLC* - from Signature Edition
*The Black Emporium* (_Special Crafting Recipe Store, Special Magic Item Store, Mabari Warhound, Mirror of Transformation_) - from all pre-orders
*Apostate's Courage, Seeker's Bulwark, Adder of Antiva, Might of Sten* - from Signature Edition
*Hindsight Belt, Staff of Parthalan* - from signing up for the Newsletter
*Hayder's Razor* - from completing the demo
*Fadeshear Sword, Lion of Orlais Shield* - from all pre-orders
*The Irons* - from EA pre-order
*Amulet of Ashes* - from Play.com pre-order
*Air of Confidence, Dura's Blue Flame, Evra's Might, Evra's Trophy Belts, Ivo Family Crest* - from playing Dragon Age: Legends
*Armor of Ser Isaac of Clarke* - from new copies of Dead Space 2


----------



## Kri (Feb 16, 2011)

BioWare is fond of the 'secret companion' late game. I'd assume it's Cassandra in some finale that takes place in present time. A Qunari companion would be cool too.

(Don't tell me if you looked at the Achievements )


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Kri said:


> BioWare is fond of the 'secret companion' late game. I'd assume it's Cassandra in some finale that takes place in present time. A Qunari companion would be cool too.
> 
> (Don't tell me if you looked at the Achievements )



I looked at the Achievements but I don't recall any that are really spoilerish, so no worries.

Also, everyone keep an eye out! Still a few hours away but we'll be finding the Dragon Age: Redemption teaser tonight!

Here's a preview of Dragon Age II from an article on XBox360Achievements.org. Really, nothing new but it's still nice to hear people having the same, gratifying experiences. Warning, it's LONG and describes some of the beginning of the game. The end is the best part, really, which I'll leave out here as well:



> Dragon Age II on this showing is shaping up to be a great workmanlike sequel to the popular Origins. Every facet of what held the original from punching skulls through the stratosphere seems to have been ironed out along with anything that wasn’t quite up to scratch. If you’d have told me after Origins that Dragon Age II would have more responsive combat, better visuals, a vocal main character and a Mass Effect-esque dialogue wheel, I would have snapped your hand off. Consider your hand snapped, sir.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Having just finished an 80 hour stint with Dragon Age: Origins and its accompanying DLC episodes; I’d have to say there was no better time for me to sit down and rip into a good chunk of what BioWare’s sequel has to offer fans this March. It’s only then that I could appreciate the subtle tweaks that BioWare has implemented in the sequel, while of course soaking in the delights of some of their more substantial additions. Unless of course you have superhuman memory and can remember the tiniest details, I’d say I was in a pretty good position to preview the sequel. I, ladies and gents, don’t possess that skill of impressive memory, so my recent Origins experience was perfectly timed... right, now where did I put my slippers?
> 
> Our hands-on picks up with the female version of Hawke, Dragon Age’s new singular main character, about 5 hours into the adventure in a part of Kirkwall called Hightown. Our objective was simple: seek out a map and enough coin to persuade Bertrand, an outspoken dwarf, to lead an expedition into the Deep Roads. For what though, we’re not entirely sure, but the less you know, the less that’s spoiled next month when it ships. And that’s not just a rehashed environment from the original either, this time you’re going “lower into the Deep Roads than anyone’s ever dared.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...



Some of us aint got no fancy gaming computers, Shi-ooot


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Most important part of the game is the story, and the characters. Last I checked, that's not going to change between console and computer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2011)

most important parts of games is the gameplay, hence, its name, game


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Tell that to the makers of Heavy Rain.  Dragon Age is about the amazing story and character progression. Plain and simple.

Not that the gameplay is going to change that drastically between the two either. Which has been said, numerous times.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2011)

never played heavy rain


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...



I is master race.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...



I am. 

1. Hate to play games on PC. 
2. My PC just broke. 
3. I like console controls better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Can probably expect it on YouTube and all over soon, if it isn't already.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2011)

.... boner unlocked ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...


I'm not. Played DA Origins on PC, already pre ordered DA2 Signature edition for PC.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 17, 2011)

> Tell me you guys aren't thinking of getting this on console...


console AND the PC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Again, nothing really new - just another take on it. More praise for archer, and mention of enchanting weapons with elements or poison, and enchanting armor. And you can see Lazin's Woody Allen jacket.

Other videos listed to the side, if interested.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Most important part of the game is the story, and the characters. Last I checked, that's not going to change between console and computer.


Thats bullshit. Most important part of a *game* is the *game*play. It's called a game, not 'Interactive Novel'. Go read a book.

Also, Dragon Age does not have anything close to a brilliant story. If you think BioWare's story writing is really that brilliant, your standards must be equally as low.


----------



## Wan (Feb 17, 2011)

Fine then.  The interactions with characters and the control over the story can be considered part of the gameplay, and specifically the most important part of Dragon Age's gameplay.

As for writing...it's a matter of opinion.  His tastes are different; it's not lower standards.  Originality is indeed not BioWare's strongest suite, but that's not the only aspect of a story to consider.  There's pacing, mood, characterization, voice acting, cinematography, writing, and backstory that all come together to form the overall story experience.  Several of those things BioWare does very well.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Fine then.  The interactions with characters and the control over the story can be considered part of the gameplay, and specifically the most important part of Dragon Age's gameplay.
> 
> As for writing...it's a matter of opinion.  His tastes are different; it's not lower standards.  Originality is indeed not BioWare's strongest suite, but that's not the only aspect of a story to consider.  There's pacing, mood, characterization, voice acting, cinematography, writing, and backstory that all come together to form the overall story experience.  Several of those things BioWare does very well.



In the end it comes down to execution and presentation. If you have a story so amazing and original, yet are unable to present/execute it well, in the end it's all for the drain.

Bioware stands for solid, well done execution for most of their products. Their story, graphics maybe not original/up to date, yet in the end its their presentation and execution of their product that scores them a solid A or A-.

@kitsukaru: the story in DA1 isn't very original, but as it stands the presentation and execution of that story is what made this game receive its high scores.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

I mean seriously
Lelianna as a French Nun?
Hot shit yo


----------



## left4lol (Feb 17, 2011)

I actually though the gameplay is the strongest part of DA: O, The story take a deep dive after lothering IMO, with Orzammar being the only noticable good part of game story after that. but the gameplay however is very solid throughout the game and actually rewarding once you mastering the mechanic. I remember being stomped in my fisrt playthrough on normal, now even Harder Nightmare mod is still pretty easy (with the exception in Golem of amgarrak DLC, the main reason why i love that DLC ).


----------



## Kri (Feb 17, 2011)

The beginning of the demo is supposedly up on YouTube:




I haven't watched it yet though.

Not bad looking for medium settings.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

..... that is all.


----------



## Hana (Feb 17, 2011)

Kri said:


> The beginning of the demo is supposedly up on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I freaking adore Aveline.....

I also like that big sister Hawke is standing in front of Bethany to protect her. I would do the same for my own younger siblings.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally the protagonist can talk


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

Aveline looks pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Everyone looks pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

Carver still looks like a giant herp derp, so no.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Carver doesn't count - he's the only thing keeping me from playing Mage.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I'm slowly becoming less of a BioWare fan. I'm OK with this.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

I've slowly become less of a fan of Bioware, Bethesda and Obsidian for a while now.

Black Isle studios were always the best anyway.


----------



## Kri (Feb 17, 2011)

It continues (as a male mage).


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Wish it was still a female warrior - Lady Hawke's voice has captivated me now.

Off-topic: LOL, Obsidian

EDIT: It's also pretty amusing that he calls the Mage "weak" and blames it on the Healer/Bethany...

...even though he charged to the frontlines and got way ahead of the rest of his group.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 17, 2011)

All that exploring.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Off-topic: LOL, Obsidian



I actually liked KOTOR:TSL and Neverwinter Nights 2. And no, I'm not going to blame Obsidian for faults that were on the shoulders of Lucas Arts.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> All that exploring.



Are you really going to fault the beginning level of a RPG for not being expansive? 


And fuck yeah!

It looks good even on medium settings!


And Aveline..:hngg


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> All that exploring.



I was just about to mention this. I actually lol'd.  Why even show the map there.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah wish it still was lady hawk and the warrior


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> I actually liked KOTOR:TSL and Neverwinter Nights 2. And no, I'm not going to blame Obsidian for faults that were on the shoulders of Lucas Arts.



Of course. It's never the developer's fault.

Also, LOL at judging an entire game on the introduction/prologue level. Man, it's like judging Fallout 3 for the introduction. It's hard to see the thin, thin line now between inane and troll.

Demo part 3 almost made me sob. Bethany.  When I play a Mage, I'll dedicate my life to making sure Carver suffers for being the survivor.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

So they're single-use items that give an amount of cash and EXP? Is that the best they could do? No supercursed daggers of doom that're haunted by the souls of those it was used to kill, offering an impressive attacking power in return for costing health with each hit?


----------



## Jade (Feb 17, 2011)

I have low expectations for most games I play. I seem to enjoy them more that way. That or I'm a poor bastard who's forced to enjoy them.

Too bad I'm stuck playing on console till the summer. No access to my good PC.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Of course. It's never the developer's fault.



What is this, some horrible attempt at being snarky and sarcastic? In this specific case, it was obviously Lucas Arts pushing the game before it was ready for release. It's not like I have some magical bias for faulting publishers rather than developers.

How you managed to take a specific statement and make a random generalization with it while trying to have some subtle kind of ad hominem without actually flaming is beyond me.



Garrus said:


> Also, LOL at judging an entire game on the introduction/prologue level. Man, it's like judging Fallout 3 for the introduction. It's hard to see the thin, thin line now between inane and troll.



Oh look here, a strawman fallacy. I never "judged the entire game" on the introduction.


----------



## Kri (Feb 17, 2011)

Aveline is beast, soloing the prologue boss. 

I'm not sure why he put fireball higher in the tactics than healing, though. Very little should be above healing. Not that it mattered for the last fight, since he gave Bethany the heal spell.

I want my first Hawke to generally be aggressive, but wow was he a douche there.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> *snip bitch-fest*




*Spoiler*: _Off-Topic_ 



The fact is they had a year with an engine that was already made, recycling textures and skins with the game like they did with the other games they did and they couldn't even manage to make the game playable without being ridden by bugs. That is a KEY point to game development. It's not just KoTORII - it's a track record with them - they did the same to NWNII and now Fallout: New Vegas. Even their own IP, which they were NOT rushed on, fell into that category. The fact of the matter is Obsidian has not even the slightest idea of quality control, plain and simple.







> Oh look here, a strawman fallacy. I never "judged the entire game" on the introduction.



I didn't say _you_ did. Drop the guilty conscience martyr act.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

that dude had no idea how and where to put his ability points

you min max the score not spread it out like a fucking retard

his char was so fucking weak


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Kri said:


> Aveline is beast, soloing the prologue boss.
> 
> I'm not sure why he put fireball higher in the tactics than healing, though. Very little should be above healing. Not that it mattered for the last fight, since he gave Bethany the heal spell.
> 
> I want my first Hawke to generally be aggressive, but wow was he a douche there.



It's seeming the sarcastic and snarky route is the best to go. And it just goes so well with Lady Hawke's silky-smooth voice.  I would like to know who it actually is voicing her, though.

And to hear Merrill's voice. Why is it she's the only one who we _haven't_ heard yet? Or did I just miss something somewhere?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2011)

Kri said:


> Aveline is beast, soloing the prologue boss.
> 
> I'm not sure why he put fireball higher in the tactics than healing, though. Very little should be above healing. Not that it mattered for the last fight, since he gave Bethany the heal spell.
> 
> I want my first Hawke to generally be aggressive, but wow was he a douche there.



A sword and board warrior is the way to go for me it seems!


Goddamnit,she was awesome..


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm guessing that dual-wielding is gone for Warriors? I actually hadn't even thought of it until just now, and haven't seen anything about Warriors dual-wielding yet. It at least would make Rogues more unique in a way, then.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Interesting news:


You're fucking kidding me, right? How many locked items have they packed into this game?

Also, I noticed Aveline soloing an Ogre, whilst her husband stands on the sidelines. I wonder who does the bending over in that relationship.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Off-Topic_
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is they had a year with an engine that was already made, recycling textures and skins with the game like they did with the other games they did and they couldn't even manage to make the game playable without being ridden by bugs. That is a KEY point to game development. It's not just KoTORII - it's a track record with them - they did the same to NWNII and now Fallout: New Vegas. Even their own IP, which they were NOT rushed on, fell into that category. The fact of the matter is Obsidian has not even the slightest idea of quality control, plain and simple.



Oh, I'm well aware of the faults in Obsidian here, but half the problems of the game were not just bugs, but that a large portion of game was cut due to an unreasonable time period they had given.

And I never had any problems with New Vegas. Fallout 3 bugged out on me a fuckton more.



Garrus said:


> I didn't say _you_ did. Drop the guilty conscience martyr act.



The "and" seemed like a pretty direct implication that it was still directed at me, but fair enough.

And I'll gladly stop my guilty conscience martyr act if you'd please stop going on with random out of place ad hominem rather than bothering to actually say anything of meaning. If you don't want to, it's a lot easier to just not respond to me at all you know.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm guessing that dual-wielding is gone for Warriors? I actually hadn't even thought of it until just now, and haven't seen anything about Warriors dual-wielding yet. It at least would make Rogues more unique in a way, then.



dual wielding as a warrior is nice, but i think not a necessity 

besides warrior gets way better weapons than a rogue xD


----------



## Mofo (Feb 17, 2011)

I might decide to play this. Everything about it just seems so amazingly bad to warrant a  playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> dual wielding as a warrior is nice, but i think not a necessity
> 
> besides warrior gets way better weapons than a rogue xD



I dunno, the dual-wielding blades that the Rogue starts with seem pretty damn awesome to me.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 17, 2011)

I think, so far, Aveline is my favorite character. Not because she is capable of soloing an ogre and a few hundred grunts, but simply because she doesn't seem to have a huge over exaggerated bust. 

I think it ruins the female characters in general. Can't take you seriously when your tits are in my face like that, ma'am.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 17, 2011)

So far, Aveline is the only person to really grab my attention. I'm not going to call her a good character, because ultimately it's development of a character that makes them good and we know nothing yet, but the beginning architecture of the atypical hardass woman is a favourite of mine. It can end up being overdone though, and it turns out horribly. We'll see.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I think, so far, Aveline is my favorite character. Not because she is capable of soloing an ogre and a few hundred grunts, but simply because she doesn't seem to have a huge over exaggerated bust.
> 
> I think it ruins the female characters in general. Can't take you seriously when your tits are in my face like that, ma'am.



Tits..

Tits are God's way of compensating Man in exchange for this short and brutal life we lead.

Tits are..divine..


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I think, so far, Aveline is my favorite character. Not because she is capable of soloing an ogre and a few hundred grunts, but simply because she *doesn't seem to have a huge over exaggerated bust. *



It's pretty obvious she does - it's hard not to see those fully-armed torpedoes. The difference between her and Bethany/Isabela is that they aren't shown off in cleavage (though Bethany's later robes seem to cover up more).

It was a bit frightening that her first line(s) had her repeating like a neanderthal who just learned how to speak but she improved quickly. I just hope she's as good of an S&S as Alistair was in Origins.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 17, 2011)

so the guys who are complaining, you guys going to play the game? 
just wondering.


----------



## Kri (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, Bethany's bust was literally exaggerated.

Compare her in the first scene to after Cassandra made Varric start over.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

After careful... _*research*_... yeah, it definitely looks greatly exaggerated - though she is pretty well-endowed in reality, as well.

I am finding myself more and more intrigued by Cassanda. No longer having white hair is helping.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so the guys who are complaining, you guys going to play the game?
> just wondering.



Of course they will, they love to complain


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so the guys who are complaining, you guys going to play the game?
> just wondering.



 Fuck yeah. :ho


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2011)

When Varric tells "the legend" you can see that Bethany has giant boobs which return to decent size after he starts to tell what really happened.

What a nice touch from the part of BioWare..


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

You mean, what a nice touch from Varric.


----------



## Wan (Feb 18, 2011)

No, I'd rather not have any "nice touches" from Varric...


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

It would seem a number of people would - since the lack of Varric-romance has caused an uproar in the Bioware forums last I checked.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's pretty obvious she does - it's hard not to see those fully-armed torpedoes. The difference between her and Bethany/Isabela is that they aren't shown off in cleavage (though Bethany's later robes seem to cover up more).
> 
> It was a bit frightening that her first line(s) had her repeating like a neanderthal who just learned how to speak but she improved quickly. I just hope she's as good of an S&S as Alistair was in Origins.



Okay i didn't play yet but do tell me who got the best "torpedoes" are they even bigger than Miranda from ME2?


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2011)

wait i gotta rewatch that youtube vid just to check that bethany got her breasts reduced


----------



## Wan (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It would seem a number of people would - since the lack of Varric-romance has caused an uproar in the Bioware forums last I checked.



Wait, what?  So there's no gay dwarf romance?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 18, 2011)

Why they put a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dwarf? I can understand a elf but not a blood dwarf. Oh and i hope this game got a saverock or a jon irenicus in the plot because these two are the best enemys Bioware ever made.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> When Varric tells "the legend" you can see that Bethany has giant boobs which return to decent size after he starts to tell what really happened.
> 
> What a nice touch from the part of BioWare..



That cracked me up aswell.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 18, 2011)

^Does Lady Hawke get "legend too"


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Feb 18, 2011)

ohmygah! datchin.

it's left DA2 and gone to TW2.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

.. at least the faces in Witcher is prettier.

ALSO *what is this I hear about DA2 not being mod-able*? Does this mean we are forever stuck with original faces like Mass Effect?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .. at least the faces in Witcher is prettier.
> 
> ALSO *what is this I hear about DA2 not being mod-able*? Does this mean we are forever stuck with original faces like Mass Effect?



If this is true buying console version doen't sond a bad idea anymore.


----------



## Wan (Feb 18, 2011)

BioWare isn't releasing a toolset for DAII like they did with DA: O, which modders could use to easily make entire new modules.  But rest assured, texture mods and various other mods will still be possible and widespread.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .. at least the faces in Witcher is prettier.
> 
> ALSO *what is this I hear about DA2 not being mod-able*? Does this mean we are forever stuck with original faces like Mass Effect?



That better not be true. Mods made Origins far better than vanilla, and I have no doubt mods would be needed here aswell.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> BioWare isn't releasing a toolset for DAII like they did with DA: O, which modders could use to easily make entire new modules.  But rest assured, texture mods and various other mods will still be possible and widespread.





I see no reason for them to not release a toolset that isn't connected with greed.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> BioWare isn't releasing a toolset for DAII like they did with DA: O, which modders could use to easily make entire new modules.  But rest assured, *texture mods* and *various other mods *will still be possible and widespread.



So.... no face mods?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Who's that guy on the left?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Who's that guy on the left?


Triss Merigold from The Witcher.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So.... no face mods?



Texturing is the worst part of Bioware and desperately needs modding, but yeah, I want face mods too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Triss Merigold from The Witcher.



Oh. He's cute. 

And you can blame lack of toolset on the fact that Dragon Age: Origins on the PC sold purely and flourished on the console instead (shame on you, pirates).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't mod the man faces and change Varric into a shota boy.. now I am disappointed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't mod the man faces and *change Varric into a shota boy*.. now I am disappointed.



You're just jealous of Varric's manliness.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

No toolset is fucked up.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You're just jealous of Varric's manliness.



Varric is a dwarf who lacks a beard. How can he be manly?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Oh. He's cute.
> 
> And you can blame lack of toolset on the fact that Dragon Age: Origins on the PC sold purely and flourished on the console instead (shame on you, pirates).


 . it sell equaly good on pc and on console.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> No toolset is pretty fucked up.



Again, blame PC players for not buying.




The Boss said:


> Varric is a dwarf who lacks a beard. How can he be manly?



It's a tragic story, really. Varric was the manliest, burliest and most heroic of all the Dwarves. Dwarves all across Orzammar were jelly of his burliness and manliness. The jelly Dwarves decided to do something about it, incorporating the aid of diabolically-created golems and the Qunari - who were also jelly of Varric's manliness.

Varric fought off the invading forces for many, many moons but much like the Darkspawn, the leagues of jelly Dwarves, Golems, and Qunari seemed endless. Years had passed before they had finally worn Varric down enough for the jelly golems and Qunari to hold him down as the jelly Dwarves shaved his mighty beard.

This beard was used to make the many statues of praise that you see all throughout Orzammar, but they never dare speak of where or how they built these as the Dwarves now live in shame for what they did to Varric. This is how the Dwarven caste system was founded, later generations regarding their ancestors as jelly heathens - only those that work to spread the praise and glory of Varric get out of the commoner class.

And this is how Varric ended up as he is today.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2011)

> Again, blame PC players for not buying.



Blame the developers for not making it a great game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> . it sell equaly good on pc and on console.





> [Mike Laidlaw] For budgetary reasons, we focused our work on a 3rd person view, that asks for very detailed and nice textures so that the player can admire the game with a close-up view. With an aerial view [isometric] we should cover much more ground and so create other textures. *Now, the game mainly sold on console, so we're going the way of the audience. *



Furthermore, for the whiners...



> First off, let’s talk about the toolset issue. Obviously in this community there’s going to be some concern that we wouldn’t release a toolset, so let me clear the air a little: *The tools exist, the ones we’re using to make Dragon Age 2 are very, very close to the tools you guys have used to make your mods for DA: O. They’re not identical, as we’ve made a few in-house improvements, but they’re almost identical. As such, there isn’t a new toolset to release, per se.
> 
> While we won’t be releasing a toolset update in tandem with Dragon Age 2, we ARE investigating what it would take to update the community toolset to match ours, along with providing DA2 content in the future.*


----------



## Kri (Feb 18, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I see no reason for them to not release a toolset that isn't connected with greed.


It takes resources to package it, and to support it post-release. If they have issues in-house, it's a shout down a hallway to get them situated. Millions of people running the toolset on infinitely variable hardware experiencing potentially unique issues isn't nearly as simple.

That said, DAII has gone gold already, and they know the PC community wants the toolset. I would be incredibly surprised if they aren't working on getting it out now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Kri said:


> That said, DAII has gone gold already, and they know the PC community wants the toolset. I would be incredibly surprised if they aren't working on getting it out now.



Like Laidlaw said in the quote I posted, one of the issues is the DAII toolset is very close to the first one with some in-house improvements. Also, he said that although the toolset won't be released in tandem with the game, they are looking into how to update the community toolset to match theirs and add DAII content in the future.

So they aren't ignoring the issue, so there's still hope for you PC gamers that want a toolset.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I to assume that Bethany dies if you choose a mage?

*edit:*


Geralt is disappointed at manchild. Also, I noticed BioWare is keeping true by keeping the unnecessary bloodsplatter on the characters. So dark.


----------



## Kri (Feb 18, 2011)

You can disable the persistent gore.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> *edit:*
> 
> 
> Geralt is disappointed at manchild. Also, I noticed BioWare is keeping true by keeping the unnecessary bloodsplatter on the characters. *So dark.*



I lol'd. 

I always turn the blood thingie off anyways. It makes the game look cheap and shitty imo.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is some more locked content for me. Makes me wonder how much more locked content they've yet to announce.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah good, hope it will be released soon after the game then.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Waiting for full game leak now

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I joke

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Dutch and German are quite similar so i should be able to understand most of the game

Demo is 1.8gb 

It comes out 3 days later here so i'm going pirate the full game and just move my save games when it's unlocked on steam.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it pirating, considering it's a free demo and all.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Nah, fucked up my post. I was talking about the full game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Dutch and German are quite similar so i should be able to understand most of the text.
> 
> Demo is 1.8gb
> 
> It comes out 3 days later here so_ i'm going pirate it_ and just move my save games when it's unlocked on steam.


Hook me up bruh. :ho Well not the demo but the full game.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Gameplay feels alright. 

and dem titties


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

And people wonder why PC gaming is dying


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And people wonder why PC gaming is dying


Even though the same thing happens on consoles.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2011)

not even close on the number of pirating that occurs on the PC


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And people wonder why PC gaming is dying



I support buying games. No joke. I love supporting the gaming industry.. but when developers rape me in ass, I take it personal.  

 If it's good I'll buy for 360.. when price drop.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

>Comparing PC pirating to console pirating


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

The boobs went down a couple of cups in size. Stupid timeskip


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Even though the same thing happens on consoles.



Not even close man...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> >Comparing PC pirating to console pirating


PC gaming isn't dying because of pirating. It's simply because the larger audience use consoles (casuals). Developers/Businesses will always aim for the larger audience.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> PC gaming isn't dying because of pirating. It's simply because the larger audience use consoles (casuals). Developers/Businesses will always aim for the larger audience.



True the larger audience is in consoles. But to avoid how much Pirating hurt PC gaming is kind of silly.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay. Sold on Rogue.

Now if only I could see what Merrill's Dalish Pariah Specialization brings.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Dutch and German are quite similar so i should be able to understand most of the game
> 
> Demo is 1.8gb
> 
> It comes out 3 days later here so i'm going pirate the full game and just move my save games when it's unlocked on steam.


send me a link for a dl xD


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Demo keeps crashing for some reason.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

It's karma for not waiting under four more days.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Demo? I would love one


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> *snip*




*Spoiler*: _Tagged for off-topic_ 



When people, namely developers and reviewers, regard PC Gaming the topic is typically what would be marked as "Traditional Gaming" on that resource (the first graph is pure speculation and wild accusations so it's irrelevant to the case) since the games in question are usually the likes of, since it's on topic here, Dragon Age: Origins where it was said PC sales weren't as well. Other examples of games that suffered in PC Sales were Gears of War (which is why there was no Gears of War 2) and the first Crysis blamed PC pirating for lower sales which is why they also went multi-platform with consoles for Crysis 2. These games wouldn't fall into the MMO or Free to Play classification so again, that's all irrelevant.

The person writing the article stacked the deck so to speak so that most people would just glance at it and see the overwhelming numbers but not stop to realize that the first graph doesn't actually _prove_ anything while the second one is a culmination of all PC games - and while Free to Play and MMO games are still on the rise, the important part is the Traditional Games for the PC are the lowest. Dead? No. But it's certainly nothing to brag about. The graphs look shady to begin with - but really, what would you expect from the Intel blog?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagged for off-topic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



you read the chart wrong son. the chart area size is the one that show how much revenue the publisher made not the Y axis and it means it generating about the same revenue as wii 
beside as i showed you in other article Dragon age origins sale about the same number in PC and in Xbox 360.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So why have the Y-Axis in the first place? It's a misdirect and a discredit Intel's shoddy logic. They don't even know how to properly make a graph. The point they want to try and make would be best suited for a pie-fractional-chart or even a bargraph. They purposely made it like that to mislead people so that they could flat-out lie and no one would think of it... because, hey, they're on Intel's blog.

And really, I would think Bioware would know better what their actual earnings were than you and every video game "analyst" on the internet - Laidlaw said flat-out, it sold better on console. Not that this is the place for rambling psychobabble to begin with, if you think Bioware are filthy liars you probably shouldn't be in the thread to begin with.

Furthermore, don't call me "son." I'm not your child, nor did I personally attack you to warrant an obvious demeaning retort. If you want to continue to be disrespectful and condescending, we can end it here. This thread is to be talking about Dragon Age II - not arguing made-up facts and stacked statistics.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It is actually pretty common graph that any one should understand in a glance and if they paying attention to the actual article rather than seeing only the graph. Anyone that sane enough wouldn't think that wii generate 30 billion revenue in only one year.
and Bioware isn't lying. DA: O indeed sales better on console but not by much and only if you put together Xbox 360 and PS3 sales


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course it's a _common_ graph - it's commonly used in business and explained differently to mask the truth of what they're trying to say, especially when they have no other evidence to support their made-up facts. It's the kind of graph Steve Jobs would show to express that Apple isn't declining even though they just lost stock. Or the graphs Sony showed in E3 2009 to try and express that the PS3 was selling better than the 360, even though it _wasn't_.

And thank you for finally admitting your mistake.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> We consulted reports from the usual suspects - IDC*, DFC*, Mercury*, NPD*, IN-STAT*, Screen Digest*, the PCGA* and a bit of our own internal data to come up with the estimate


 regardless my point still stand. PC gaming is still strong as ever if not stronger and here to stay with or without piracy



now come back to Dragon age 2 discussion


----------



## Jade (Feb 18, 2011)

Unrelated to the current discussion. I don't know what class to be first. Usually it's Warrior but Rogue and the Mage look more interesting this time around.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion. I don't know what class to be first. Usually it's Warrior but Rogue and the Mage look more interesting this time around.



Everyone knows my current aversion to picking Mage first, but thanks to the look at the skills/talents available to the classes that someone I can't be arsed to remember posted earlier, I'm 90% certain that I'm cinched in as a Rogue.

Whether Merrill is a romance option for females or not will dictate what gender I play first (though all the options seem appealing).


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Could a kind soul PM me the link to the Demo?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 19, 2011)

They wanted to create a unique look. What they've managed to achieve is 'brown'.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> They wanted to create a unique look. What they've managed to achieve is 'brown'.



We get it.

You don't like even a single part of this game.

We have a The Witcher 2 thread.

Use it.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Feb 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Could a kind soul PM me the link to the Demo?



The demo is out...?! I though it'll be available only after the 22th of February...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ryxus of the North said:


> The demo is out...?! I though it'll be available only after the 22th of February...



I think the German language version is out.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We get it.
> 
> You don't like even a single part of this game.
> 
> ...


Do you see me wearing a Witcher 2 avatar? I am a BioWare fan. I want to like this game, but they've disappointed me. 

I just finished this demo. And even though it was merely a demo, it didn't raise my expectations, nor did it make me any less worried that the game will disappoint. It didn't control like Dragon Age. It felt like something you'd rather play with a controller. Fast. I could've sworn my warrior had teleportation abilities.

The enemies are also very fast. At times Varric would prepare his attack, only to shoot the area _after_ the enemy had moved from the spot, causing the attack to deal little to no damage. I feel the fast paced gameplay hasn't done much good for the tactical aspect of the game. Dear I say it felt more like a Hack&Slash because, frankly, _it does_.

Buuuuut as long as it has romance and huge tits, it'll sell.

*edit:* Also, Warrior feels like a Rogue and Rogue feels like a teleporting, dual wielding, circus fellow.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Do you see me wearing a Witcher 2 avatar? I am a BioWare fan. I want to like this game, but they've disappointed me.
> 
> I just finished this demo. And even though it was merely a demo, it didn't raise my expectations, nor did it make me any less worried that the game will disappoint. It didn't control like Dragon Age. It felt like something you'd rather play with a controller. Fast. I could've sworn my warrior had teleportation abilities.
> 
> ...



It's goddamned faster and that's all.

Not too much difference.

Too little in fact.

The game is just Dragon Age on crack from a gameplay point of view..

It looks better then the first..at least the characters look awesome.

In DAO there was no difference between warriors and rogues,except for the fact that rogues got to wear skirts and those stupid hats.

How have they dissapointed you?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking at the gameplay vid. Why is the opponent still using the old combat animation ? you could hit your opponent atleast 5 times before your opponent could even land a single hit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We get it.
> 
> You don't like even a single part of this game.
> 
> ...



Oh hey, finally someone said it. Now only if the dense population of trolls and their poor baiting attempts dwindled a bit.  Though it is amusing to wake up to see more Kanye Gops than people wanting to appreciate the game. But it's still inane.

It also never ceases to amaze me the number of people that will complain about free stuff for doing virtually nothing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Also, albeit the comment is five months old, some people are still wondering about Alistair... so here's a .



			
				Steve Valentine said:
			
		

> just saying.... Alistair may make a little appearance in Dragon Age 2...maybe...just a little....


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2011)

hmm drunk alistair is awesome


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Any Alistair is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Alistair's appearance better be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2011)

I want to play it


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

So..a couple of thoughts.

The combat is spectacular now,the attacks are fast,brutal and deadly.

At least in the exagerated part.

I usually play Warrior..but goddamned,playing as the Rogue feels as if you are playing with Nightcrawler.

He's..so fast and agile it's not even funny..

I set the game on high with the DirectX11 tab activated..and it ran like shit although I have a PC beyond the reccomended specs.

I heard that there are no DX11 effects in the demo,so maybe it's a bug due to that.

The characters are purty,oh so purty..

Definitely a huge step-up from DAO.

The environments look hand-painted almost and are nicely done (as much as I could see).


I can't say much about the dialogues and voices since they are in German and..well,it was a long time ago that I actually took German classes..

Can't wait for the full game now..


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Good to hear some first-hand input on it. I'm getting it for console (360, my pre-order has been waiting for like two months now ). Nice to hear about the backgrounds, sounds really pleasant.

Now you make me want to play as a Rogue and name in Kurt in Nightcrawler's honor.

R.I.P. Kurt Wagner


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Good to hear some first-hand input on it. I'm getting it for console (360, my pre-order has been waiting for like two months now ). Nice to hear about the backgrounds, sounds really pleasant.
> 
> Now you make me want to play as a Rogue and name in Kurt in Nightcrawler's honor.
> 
> R.I.P. Kurt Wagner



Oh..and there are some really nice particle effects in this.

Dust and ash blown from the burning ruins of Lothering in the Blightlands coupled with just how freaking awesome blood looks.

It's..so thick..


And..Nightcrawler is DEAD?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you like it Ciupy.  This mean I will  like it too right?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

That really does sound very nice and incredibly artistic.

And yeah - he died in the recent plot line involving Hope, the "Mutant Messiah." He teleported around the arm of a super-enhanced Bastion so that it was piercing through his abdomen to save Hope from him. Then with his dying moments, teleported her away to safety in Utopia (the new mutant island, in case you haven't been keeping up). 

Albeit comic book characters die and come back all the time (Sabertooth, Jean Grey, Kitty Pryde, Colossus)... but this one was so sad.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Glad to hear you like it Ciupy.  This mean I will  like it too right?



Oh yes indeed!


R.I.P. Kurt..


----------



## Alien (Feb 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Glad to hear you like it Ciupy.  This mean I will  like it too right?



I didn't like the demo much 

But i refrained from commenting on it too much since it's just a demo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

I wonder what it says about the game when See-You-Pee liked the demo, but Alien didn't.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Alien said:


> I didn't like the demo much
> 
> But i refrained from commenting on it too much since it's just a demo.



What didn't you like about it? (aside from the fact that I understood very little of what was being said..)


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> hmm drunk alistair is awesome



Hobo Alistair is they only decent Alistair they can make.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm..somebody posted this on the BioWare forums :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Look:



Look closer:



The closest:





Carver is herping in Derp Heavan right now..


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Now I want him to die even more.

I'm intrigued to see how the inter-companion reactions take place. We saw a lot of bickering (mostly between Alistair and Morrigan and a bit of humorous Alistair and Leliana interaction) in the first game, but Laidlaw made it sound like there's more interaction between companions, and he mentioned how you could sometimes go into a companion's room/base/whatnot and you would find another companion there and them conversing. So that's something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Dunno man,but I do hope we find some more about Flemeth.

She is so badass it ain't even funny..


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Depending on the importance of what she asks Hawke to do (and since it's the cause of Merrill becoming a pariah with her people, and a huge plot-twist as it was described, I'm guessing it's hugely important), it seems more likely she will return. She was also a narrator for one of the first trailers (I think it was the Rise to Power trailer), so I can't see them doing that and giving her such a huge, awesome revamp for no reason.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks..like a GILF now..


Really,if I ever play female mage Hawke..I want Flemeth's mage robe..

She really looks now like Morrigan's mother..

Is it because Varric is exagerating again or this is her true form and she pulled the "crazy old lady" act on the Warden just to lull his suspicions?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

The latter seems entirely likely. I doubt she's someone that wanted to call attention to herself at that point though again, whatever she needs Hawke for seems appropriate so perhaps she took a "true form" so to speak to make herself seem more regal and important. I honestly didn't care much for Flemeth in the first game (not that I didn't like her I just felt nothing about her), but she is more intriguing now.

And I also want to know more about Cassandra.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 19, 2011)

Right, finally had a go at the demo, both warrior and mage and thus I am now comfortable expressing an opinion.

Can't say much about the convo system or the characters, since after all it is in German, but I think I pretty much know where I stand on combat and tactics.

It's brilliant, honestly, flat out brilliant. 

Combat is Origins all over again, tactics is tight, but instead of slow-mo shuffling (which nearly killed 2-handed for me in DAO), the combat is robust and responsive. And I love it when you combine 2 to 3 skills in tandem and you wiped out entire mobs.

New "Ice Wall" spell + Rain of Arrows = blood soaked battlefield.

And what can I say about mages? I never play mage if I can help it, but DA2 seriously has me considering the idea. Spells look beautiful and close range combat for mages looks good.

And yes, what about the graphics? I'll say this, art wise it's brilliant. Loading screens are beautiful, UI is crisp and efficient, I love the character models and form what little I have seen of Kirkwall it is a beautiful city.

Does it have the greatest graphics in the universe? Hell no, and while I hate to bring up TW2, that game easily(hell, I can't stress how easily) blows DA2 out of the water graphics wise. 

But I would like to stress that Planescape: Torment remains my fave RPG of all time and a game I can still boot up today and enjoy the hell out of. So when it comes to graphics, I don't really have an opinion, because I never really care.

All in all, as long as the storytelling (mind you, storytelling does not necessarily = story) equals DAO in building an emotional attachment to the characters and the world, I know I am going to enjoy the hell out of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Alien (Feb 19, 2011)

Fuck me, i accidentally deleted the tl;dr i was typing. No wonder i try to refrain from typing overly long posts. Le sigh.

Ah fuck it, i'm gonna refrain from commenting on the demo. I'll wait until i've played the full game before giving my opinion.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2011)

yea, alien... accidentally 

you never had one, did you


----------



## Alien (Feb 19, 2011)

Vai said:


> yea, alien... accidentally
> 
> you never had one, did you



 i was actually putting some effort into it despite my dislike for walls o' text, Vai 

PS: buy borderlands on pc pl0x.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Allow me to express my rage, yet again, over the fact that there are voice clips for everyone _but_ Merrill.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2011)

Alien said:


> i was actually putting some effort into it despite my dislike for walls o' text, Vai
> 
> PS: buy borderlands on pc pl0x.



oh man I so would, but my pc can't handle anything made after 2004.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> Right, finally had a go at the demo, both warrior and mage and thus I am now comfortable expressing an opinion.
> 
> Can't say much about the convo system or the characters, since after all it is in German, but I think I pretty much know where I stand on combat and tactics.
> 
> ...



This happened to me,only in my case I fell in love with the rogue.

I never play anything else BUT human warriors in most fantasy stuff.

Yet here..

Flashstep behind your enemy and gut him,hurl grenades at them,one-shot-kill move with both weapons thrusted deep within your enemy(),jumping over your opponents,the dash while using your weapons to sweep right and left and leave a bloody trail..


Now I can't decide between warrior and rogue..


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2011)

Always been biased towards rogues and it's great that DA2 seems to making the rogue even more badass. I'm going to give my opinions in about an hour after I play the demo.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Flashstep behind your enemy and gut him,hurl grenades at them,one-shot-kill move with both weapons thrusted deep within your enemy(),jumping over your opponents,the dash while using your weapons to sweep right and left and leave a bloody trail..


I played as rogue in my first play through of [noparse]DA[/noparse] because in my test run I felt like Allistair and Sten covered the warrior well and Morrigan the mage well. I didn't like Leliana ([noparse][/noparse]) so I chose rogue.

I can't wait to play Rogue in DA2 seeing how much cooler it looks. x3 Though. . . the mage attacks looked pretty awesome in the demo. So I'm stuck between trying Rogue or Mage first. D:


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I played as rogue in my first play through of [noparse]DA[/noparse] because in my test run I felt like Allistair and Sten covered the warrior well and Morrigan the mage well. I didn't like Leliana ([noparse][/noparse]) so I chose rogue.
> 
> I can't wait to play Rogue in DA2 seeing how much cooler it looks. x3 Though. . . the mage attacks looked pretty awesome in the demo. So I'm stuck between trying Rogue or Mage first. D:



I finished the demo with warrior (shield and board,sturdy as heck but..a little tame) and rogue (what Naruto wants to be when he grows up) and I didn't even touch the mage.

He looks badass though!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope there's a way to become an arcane warrior again


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

When I pick Mage I'll have to find a way to kill or at least torment and torture Carver. 

I'm glad it seems Rogue and Warrior are more unique and not as bland as I felt they were in Origins. Though I'm usually a rogue fan by default (Rogues do it from behind!). My Dalish Rogue, Alistair, Leliana, and Morrigan (Wynne when I got her) fucked shit up. 

Question to those who played the demo. Does it look like each attack, or at least most, for the classes have unique animations?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2011)

Game crashed once I picked the name of my character and how he looks. Combat wise I was pretty impressed though. As a rogue you can actually dodge and use certain techniques to get around the enemy and maneuver around. I really liked how you had unlimited flasks too (not sure if that's going to be in the full game though)

Graphic wise it's a lot better than Origins, in art style and in texture quality. The enemies look a lot nicer this time around too. The UI was improved a lot as well. 

The dialog wheel though... not sure how I feel about that yet. I'm going to have to wait until the english version until I make a statement on that.

@Garrus
Yes the animations are really varied this time around.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Though I'm usually a rogue fan by default (Rogues do it from behind!)



Fuck yeah, rogues. I'm a rogue in every single game that has them. Rogues are the quintessential representatives of RPG, pure awesome and win.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

That is great news. I felt most were recycled in Origins, or at least very similar. I'm going to wait and just DL the demo on Tuesday, hold off on the German demo.

So excited.  If anyone plays Mage let me know if you encounter the "finishers" we were promised (I know one is supposed to be like the Destiny trailer, using the Fade to tear them apart).


----------



## Kri (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Allow me to express my rage, yet again, over the fact that there are voice clips for everyone _but_ Merrill.


Well the community doesn't generally respond well to change. [noparse][/noparse]

I like Welsh accents though, so...


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

The thing is I highly doubt people even remember her much. I'll admit I don't even remember what she sounded like. I base my opinions on the new Merrill. Furthermore it must be a decent VA since it was on the personal request/preferred list.

And agreed. Welsh accents = Win


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 19, 2011)

Best looking character so far.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Fuck yeah, rogues. I'm a rogue in every single game that has them. Rogues are the quintessential representatives of RPG, pure awesome and win.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Best looking character so far.



Her breast or her face?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

*DUDE, THAT'S YOUR MOM!*


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 20, 2011)

Eleanor is hawter.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Eleanor is hawter.



You mean mommy Cousland?


----------



## Kri (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Demo Impressions_ 



I know as many German words as I have fingers, but that demo is fun.

I don't like how they spend your points for you going into the second part. It seems like it goes with whatever you spent the most points in during the first part, but it sort of forces more plathroughs than there need be. It should just let you spend your own, like it does for your companions.

Mage is fun, rogue is fun, haven't tried warrior yet though.

I wish I could raise the difficulty... if you're already in the habit of pausing and taking advantage of each companion's strengths, you're probably only going to need to heal at the ogre, if at all.

I was trying to get a sense of how regular conversation is affected by your favored personality options, but it's hard to tell without understanding what's being said. It _seemed_ like a character who responds aggressively often has a furrowed brow more often... success? Maybe?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 20, 2011)

Kri. I think I _might_ have a way of increasing the difficulty. I'll test it.


Navigate to C:\...\Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age 2 Demo\Settings\DragonAge.ini

This file contains many different options for manually changing settings in the game, like anti-alias, for example. For some reason, BioWare has disabled many of these features in game. Here Is a  of the document.

Thinks you may want to change:

*UseDirectX11Renderer=0* - This should be set to 0, otherwise anti-alias will not work.
UseVSync=1
GraphicsDetailLevel=2
*AntialiasingLevel=8* - Enables and sets anti-alias to level 8. Gives you very smooth edges. 
*EnableShadows=1* - Does exactly what it says.
EnableHighQualitySoftShadows=1
AnisotropicFilteringLevel=16
*DisableIntroMovies=1* - There is really no need for Intro Movies if you've already seen it.
UseStereoSound=1
*DifficultyLevel=20* - I changed this from 0 to 20, but I still couldn't see any _real_ difference in the difficulty. Likely this feature wasn't included in the demo.

There are also some other things in there you may want to look at. Unfortunately, no option to improve the textures. Likely they didn't include these files in the demo either.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 20, 2011)

Mage is too damn overpower again in the demo and when i play mage female the demo crash too... the game looks nice nothing epic but it's doing it's job better than most rpgs i just hope the finish game get more polish from Bioware after all they can improve this more.


----------



## Kri (Feb 20, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 Demo > packages > core > patch

I totally spoiled myself looking at characters that appear in the game >_>


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Kri said:


> Dragon Age 2 Demo > packages > core > patch
> 
> I totally spoiled myself looking at characters that appear in the game >_>



I want to ask, but part of me just knows that I shouldn't.


----------



## Kri (Feb 20, 2011)

Indeed, don't ask. I regret looking. [noparse][/noparse]

--

Some of the [noparse]DA[/noparse] developer console stuff still works. It's invisible, so you have to be careful not to make typos. And you have to close the console before hitting enter to get the command to work. Weird.

I just keep doing "runscript addxp 99999" so I can get everything.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so tempted to get the demo but I think now I can wait another two days and I'll have Bulletstorm for the last few hours.

The only characters that jump to mind that I'm REALLY curious about are Alistair and Sten - Sten for the sole reason that I want to know if there's going to be any well-known Qunari (and he's the only one I know), so I could see what he looks like with the new design.

Though with Steve Valentine's comment I'm betting that Alistair does appear.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally ran Rouge, and while I thought I would have issues with all the jumping and spinning(and maybe I still do, slightly), I have to say they play very well.

Evade and Backstab are kinda awesome, and when I evaded or backstab blinked/teleported every single Ogre charge it was quite damn satisfying. 

I know that some people will jump to claiming that this is a hackslash/twitch gaming mechanic, but I have to say it was genuinely satisfying when you got it right.

So yeah, all 3 classes are positives for me as far as game play mechanics go.

And secondly, as someone on the Bioware forums noted, everyone must try a run as Fem!Hawke Warrior/Rouge at least once, simply to insure they experience this in-universe.





Damn, those Amell women have some fine genes.

And mama!Hawke looks like Nicole Kidman. 

Yes, I am male.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe it was Laidlaw who coined saying that Lady Hawke could "melt butter from across the room."

I unhesitatingly agree.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I am still curious as to what fem Hawke sounds like. Could someone link me to a vid. I usually pick female first but I'm shaking things up.


Also, for my fem Hawke I think I might go fiery redhead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I am still curious as to what fem Hawke sounds like. Could someone link me to a vid. I usually pick female first but I'm shaking things up.
> 
> 
> Also, for my fem Hawke I think I might go fiery redhead.



Here's a video that snipped most of Lady Hawke's speaking parts from when they had the live demo and Q&A session.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like default Lady Hawke. Though I'm probably going to personalize out of habit. I dig her voice. My male Hawke will have leathern skin and spiky black hair if possible.  Yes, I'm going Rivani.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally, while I think I think M!Hawke sounds brilliant, F!Hawke sounds _fucking_ brilliant.

Of course I do understand this is a POV kinda of thing, thus there will those that disagree, but I really think Bioware did a wonderful job picking the VA's for both genders.


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> Finally ran Rouge, and while I thought I would have issues with all the jumping and spinning(and maybe I still do, slightly), I have to say they play very well.
> 
> Evade and Backstab are kinda awesome, and when I evaded or backstab blinked/teleported every single Ogre charge it was quite damn satisfying.
> 
> ...



"Rogue"

Many people get that wrong for some reason.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

Rouge Angles of Satin


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I really like default Lady Hawke. Though I'm probably going to personalize out of habit. I dig her voice. My male Hawke will have leathern skin and spiky black hair if possible.  Yes, I'm going Rivani.



I'm still not decided - I like Garrett Hawke's hair but that beard has got to go. Maybe if it didn't look like Zapan from Tactics Ogre, I'd keep it.




Yami no Takeshi said:


> Personally, while I think I think M!Hawke sounds brilliant, F!Hawke sounds _fucking_ brilliant.
> 
> Of course I do understand this is a POV kinda of thing, thus there will those that disagree, but I really think Bioware did a wonderful job picking the VA's for both genders.



Although overall I thought the first game's voices were okay (honestly, hated not having a speaking character), some stood out. Namely Steve Valentine as Alistair, whose voice is always iconic for me. And although I didn't like Morrigan as a character, I loved her voice because it was Claudia Black, who has an amazing voice (and I can't wait to hear her as Sam Byrne in Gears of War 3).

But what I've heard so far in DAII, I love. Everyone knows how annoyed I am that we haven't heard Merrill's voice yet but everyone else sounds great so I can't imagine that she would be bad. But I don't want to go and jinx it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

As I am a bearded gentleman, I originally dug the beard, but as time went on it came to look kinda dorky. I wonder if they have a variety of beards like the braided viking or wiseman.


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

^

That would be cool. 

The beard looked crappy in the demo. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I imagine my Hawke will be beardless. I'm going for a slick ladies man.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> "Rogue"
> 
> Many people get that wrong for some reason.



............



I am shamed.



			
				Garrus said:
			
		

> And although I didn't like Morrigan as a character,



..........

Alas, I had wanted to like you but now I see it was never meant to be.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

And then there was nothing of loss. 

I want to steal the banner I keep seeing on Bioware's forums that says "Merrill - She's a Keeper!"

Ha ha ha, oh puns... (even though she's technically only a Keeper's apprentice).


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't been to the Bioware forums since Jade Empire.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

I only happened upon there while on my search for Merrill pictures (found the Merrill Appreciation Thread), and when Bioware announced the four official romance options and posted those mini-stories (which was then flooded by many angry people over Varric not being a romance option and thus saying the game is shit).

Though brings me to a question I saw on the Dragon Age Wiki... anyone decided on names for their Hawkes yet? Or will you do the default Garrett/Marian?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

You just gotta have your Dwarf lovin.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Varric, being the manliest of Dwarves, is the only Dwarf worthy of loving.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to admit after Morrigan spurned my lesbian advances I came to hate her.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Not as if she didn't deserve it.

/morriganhate


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I gave everything to that bitch. The least she could do is munch my carpet a little.


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

Morrigan <3


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Varric, being the manliest of Dwarves, is the only Dwarf worthy of loving.



Love from another man.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Man-love is the best love. True story.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> Morrigan <3



Indeed..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

I preordered this yesterday.

I've done a good job avoiding spoilers pretty much since it was announced that this game was being made.

I hope it will tide me over until Mass Effect 3.  That is all.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I imagine my Hawke will be beardless. I'm going for a slick ladies man.



Hawke looks badass with the beard though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

I just shat bricks now that I decided to look and found out Fenris' VA is Gideon Emery.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, everyone who jumped on the "Fenris is a JRPG bishi rip-off" was so sure he would have some sort of soft girlish voice.

I was most pleased how deep and rough he sounds instead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

It is a great, GREAT change from the typical elf of Zevran from the first game. I'm sort of surprised, I'm mostly only familiar with Gideon as Balthier which is even quite different from Fenris. But it's a very attractive and suitable voice for him.


----------



## Kri (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be a long, splendid, glorious day.


----------



## Kri (Feb 21, 2011)

That's easier to do by hand than I was expecting.

I kind of want to do more. Maybe with an explosion?


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

.....I don't understand. >.>


----------



## Wan (Feb 22, 2011)

I think he means if you cross your eyes, the two images take the appearance of a 3D image.

I can't figure out how though.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

you need like tunnel vision then it works i think

i've seen them do it on really old pictures, its quiet awesome


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Just try cross your eyes till you see double and try to position the double from both image into one image and the you would see 3d image in the middle of both image. 
it pretty hard to try with those image try with this one instead



pretty exhausting thing to do though


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

The demo is out on the XBawks by the way..

Six more hours until the PC version I need comes out..


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The demo is out on the XBawks by the way..
> 
> Six more hours until the PC version I need comes out..


Bioware server better not crash tonight


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Bioware server better not crash tonight



Oh they will.

I don't doubt that..


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

they better put up some bittorent files, else it will be rage


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

So played it...LOVED it. It did everything I wanted it to do. Better voice acting, better cinemas, better fighting, better graphics, and now I am sad I have to wait two weeks to actually play this amazing title.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

Lady Hawke for mah first run
Rogue Lesbian
Why not?
It's not like I have 2 playthroughts of that in DA: O


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> they better put up some bittorent files, else it will be rage



Already on the Xbox. :

I liked the demo. But, you know there are going to be those critics that yell out "*CASUALS SUCK!!!*". My biggest fear was that it was going to be hack 'n slash, but there are tactics that need to be considered. For one thing, Health Poultices won't heal automatically, and they have a cooldown, which I found satisfying. 

I think the thing that's going to make/break this game is the storyline (of course, we all know Bioware excels at this). If the choices are hard and there's enough depth there to satisfy us, people won't talk crap about the combat.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I think the thing that's going to make/break this game is the storyline (of course, we all know Bioware excels at this). If the choices are hard and there's enough depth there to satisfy us, people won't talk crap about the combat.



Pretty much this. I can overlook the "_Dynasty Warrior like attack animations_" if story is good. Lets hope Bioware actually did something to the story this time instead of what they did in awakening. Combat already seems promising... _sooo _cheers!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Combat really just feels upgraded. It doesn't feel like it lost anything from origins, it's better in every way.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Pretty much this. I can overlook the "_Dynasty Warrior like attack animations_" if story is good. Lets hope Bioware actually did something to the story this time instead of what they did in awakening. Combat already seems promising... _sooo _cheers!



I actually thought that Awakening had a solid plot. Granted, it wasn't as epic as Origins, but it did show you life after the Blight and your responsiblities as Warden Commander.



crazymtf said:


> Combat really just feels upgraded. It doesn't feel like it lost anything from origins, it's better in every way.



Try telling that to the trolls at 4chan...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't really ever go on the interwebs outside of here. I make my own mind up, people at 4chan and gamefaqs follow internet trends.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

4chan. They hate "_popular_" games because it's popular.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

The people on 4chan hate _everything_. You'd have to be a special kind of moron to frequent there, unless you just want to laugh at their inanities. And that's coming from someone that frequents NF.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It is a great, GREAT change from the typical elf of Zevran from the first game. I'm sort of surprised, I'm mostly only familiar with Gideon as Balthier which is even quite different from Fenris. But it's a very attractive and suitable voice for him.



Whoa whoa whoa! Balthier? Oh man I'm sold.

[YOUTUBE]k4kWbHePQbU[/YOUTUBE]

I loved his cameo in war of the lions.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Balthier? Oh man I'm sold.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4u8iHMXlgE[/YOUTUBE]

Oh yes!


And 2-handed warriors are absolute beasts this time around.


Engines of carnage and fun..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAT VOICE. I came. 

I am now disgusted with myself for liking an elf created by Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> DAT VOICE. I came.
> 
> I am now disgusted with myself for liking an elf created by Bioware.



He's not just an elf..he's THE ELF..

If my hunch is right..I think he might just be the guy that jumpstarts the elven revolution and forming of a new free state.


I have a feeling he will be a fan-favourite!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmm... we'll see. Still not interested in romancing him though.  But on a side note, Balthier from FF12 makes me jizz. His voice is amazing, but most of all I love his accent(sp)..


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm usually not much for Elves - didn't like Zevran - but Merrill and Fenris have me fucking hooked.

@Naruto - One of the best JRPGs ever (in my opinion, up with Tactics Ogre and Suikoden II) with a cameo from (one of) the best FF character(s). Such an amazing, amazing game (especially the remake with the additional scenes, Dark Knight and Onion Knight classes, and BALTHIER of course).

Playing the demo now. I came twice in the fake-intro alone.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4u8iHMXlgE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> ...



YESH.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't wait to get back home from work and try rogue/mage.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> YESH.



Yup.

Shitloads of stuns,AOE attacks,good durability (not tank one..but who knows what talents are there),fast attacks,the fact that even your normal attack has a "cleave"effect and damages several enemies in your front..and you can upgrade that later,the 360 degrees "helicopter blade spin" that is devastating,the rush that also hits anything in your path..

Fucking love it..


PC demo is also uppp!

Edit:

And of course the servers failed!


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

@naruto is that fft for the ds? it looks like it at least  
i only played the ps1 version, still so good 

and damn i want to play this, but must restrain myself and do some fucking studying


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Muk - Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions is for the PSP.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

I probably wont get to play the demo till tomorrow or later this week. I have other business to attend to.  I want to play it though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Just finished as a Rogue and all I can say is hoooollyyyy shiiiit. That was a pretty intensely awesome experience. Now I just need to try the other two.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 22, 2011)

Demo is pretty intense


----------



## Hana (Feb 22, 2011)

I fucking love you. Really. Have my babies.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Ffffffff!!!

Damn you, Bioware!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY MUST YOU MAKE THE MAGE EVEN MORE SATISFYING? BUT AT THE COST OF LOSING BETHANY? And there's already so many other great Mage characters (Bethany, Merrill, Anders!).




Seriously though, this is amazing. Great. The demo alone is so much more satisfying than Origins in my opinion. Okay, a bit of an exaggeration but it's still worldly satisfying. In Origins I was so torn about class because most of them seemed mediocre (Mage was cool but Warrior and Rogue were so similar it was disheartening). So far, DW-Rogue has been amazing, 2H-Warrior is outstanding and Mage is just... well, it's a Mage.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Ffffffff!!!
> 
> Damn you, Bioware!!!
> 
> ...



Can't agree more, everything I wanted upgraded has happened.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Can't agree more, everything I wanted upgraded has happened.



Agreed.

The combat is freaking awesome..


Oh..and Flemeth..


That part where she 
*Spoiler*: __ 



goes dragon-form,pwns the Darkspawn,and then transforms into her human form and walks slowly through fire towards you while dragging with a single hand a broken,still burning Darkspawn..



Holy shiet..


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

What I wouldn't give for the demo to have some customization options. Just to be able to fiddle around with the character creation would keep me held over for two weeks.


----------



## Vai (Feb 22, 2011)

hmm, only gold-subscribers can get the demo on live yet.

I'll take you guy's word for it that the demo is indeed-o amazing.

now. I shall play the waiting game.



the one that sucks.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 22, 2011)

Easily pleased much.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Easily pleased much.




Misguided sarcastic much?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Easily pleased much.



Hataz gonna hate


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, trolls. Will they ever change?  At least their inanity remains entertaining.

Furthermore, for anyone who hasn't heard the news it's been confirmed that Merrill's voice actor is Eve Myles. Probably best known (I'm assuming) for her role as Gwen Cooper in Torchwood/Doctor Who. Exciting news is exciting.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 22, 2011)

No one is 'trolling'. I just don't see how you can say the demo is more pleasing than Origins in it's entirety. The demo was hardly pleasing for a demo.

The only good thing about the demo was Flemeth's laugh.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Why can't I mod Fenris into Baltheir. WHY Bioware. _WHY._


----------



## Hana (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally enjoyed what I saw. Its a demo so I'll cut it slack in regards to plot and such. The graphics are a step up from Origins, but not mind blowing or anything. I think the combat is fabulous. I tend to play supporting roles, so I tried out a creation mage. The glyphs are similar to DAO, but a lot more streamlined and easier to figure out. The pausing is still there so I can work out a strategy. 

From what I saw of Varric, he'll probably be in my party quite a lot. Archers seem very useful and dish out quite a bit of damage.

Everyone already knows about my love of Aveline. 

Now that I know Fenris is voiced by the guy that voiced Balthier I have no idea who to romance first. Balthier was the only character I remotely liked in FF12. Dat voice.


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2011)

Demo is available on steam now too


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

We need a "Beware Of Trolls" sign in here. 



The Boss said:


> Why can't I mod Fenris into Baltheir. WHY Bioware. _WHY._



The game is already awesome - you do that and I might break it! 




Hana said:


> From what I saw of Varric, he'll probably be in my party quite a lot. Archers seem very useful and dish out quite a bit of damage.



Or you can get The Exiled Prince DLC (I'll be getting it free with my Signature Edition) and use Sebastian Vael. 




> Everyone already knows about my love of Aveline.



She was very useful - I thought she would be somewhat annoying, a hardass of sorts, but she was very good in the demo so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a set date they are counting to? Because next week when it goes up for regular PSN members and XBOX silver members I expect numbers to go up way more.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

So..I just finished my first playthrough with the mage..

Wow.

Now I can't decide between a 2-handed warrior and the mage..


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Is there a set date they are counting to? Because next week when it goes up for regular PSN members and XBOX silver members I expect numbers to go up way more.



Until March 1st, though I think that's the point - it's only counting registered people, the game needs to log you in online to your EA account for it to count.

I did 2H-Warrior and DW-Rogue - tried Mage but the game froze in the Ogre fight when I tried to heal Carver - I think it's a sign.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah. Well everyone on consoles HAS to sign in I believe. When I got on to the demo it made me agree to EA contract and I think it signed me it since it's linked to my live account.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Is there a set date they are counting to? Because next week when it goes up for regular PSN members and XBOX silver members I expect numbers to go up way more.



The fuck? You need PSN plus to play it this week?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

^Yep, isn't that some shit


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Just played through as an Archer and that was incredibly more satisfying, and fun, as I expected it to be. You're just making things harder on me, Bioware! 

EDIT: It's also amusing that the demo shows the trailer with Cassandra in her more "prototype" form (or rather before they changed her white hair black).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone is amazed at the demo.. maybe I should try it out tonight instead of later this week. I want to be amazed too.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 22, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

You can see some new gameplay footage , almost half an hour, which involves acquiring Fenris.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

Gamespot's Now Playing featuring 30 minutes of gameplay and the introduction of Fenris..




Edit:

D'oh!


----------



## Weebl (Feb 22, 2011)

Combat isn't that bad, although the lack of overhead camera is almost a deal braker for me.

What baffles me is the fact that the friendly fire is only enabled on "nightmare". Why?

Playing a mage without FF is reduced to mindlessly spaming fireball/other AOE spell with no risk of injuring your party. In DA 1 I had to position my team in some narrow place, block a choke with oil, glyph of repulsion etc. and than cast my AOE spells while keeping companions at safe distance. In DA 2 I can just throw a fireball right next to my guys  without any consequences. Bullshit.

I hope there will be some king of mod, that enables FF on normal or hard difficulty, because I don't want to be forced to play always on nightmare.


----------



## Jade (Feb 22, 2011)

You don't need PSN Plus to DL the demo to whomever stated that.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Having play the demo (picking up mage) and I can safely say that anyone that think this game could be played like origins doesn't know what they are talking about or play origins differently then i do. Seriously you can't even target enemy for AOE attack or even and move camera to see the more of the battlefield, how do you suppose to play this like origin. 
That aside, may still picking this up for the story but the combat is a disappointment at least if you like origins combat system.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you see the ass of Hawke Mage damn they did a nice animation when she run.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol. Demon's Soul joke in the video. Talking about the intro, lulling people into the safe feeling like, "Oh I'm not going to get killed in the first fifteen seconds" - then Laidlaw remarks, "Though, that worked pretty well with Demon's Soul."

And Jade Empire reference in-game as well. Yay!

Overall, a nice video. Great to see Fenris in use, and good to see the tactical approach taken for most of it.


----------



## Dagor (Feb 22, 2011)

Played demo, awesome. I decided to play Female Warrior and then perhaps if I finish the game I will start again but this time I will choose Male Rogue, combat is better for me than in Dragon Age Origin.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2011)

Played demo like 5 times. Too bad it crashed 5-10 minutes in each time


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Played demo like 5 times. Too bad it crashed 5-10 minutes in each time



Update your video drivers to the latest version if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> Update your video drivers to the latest version if you haven't already done so.



I'll try that out. 

On a side note, DX11 is extremely laggy and next to unplayable on my otherwise really good graphics card. Probably just the demo though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if I feel dumber or manlier for taking down the ogre as just a Creation Mage.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2011)

The game runs fantastically with everything maxed unless I pick DX11. My rig is pretty fucking powerful, so I kinda expected DX11 to run just as well. Bummer.

Anyhoo, very pleased and pleasantly surprised with the demo. Will most definitely play this and I can't wait for the community to mod and improve it to hell and back.

Damn, I'm happy.



Weebl said:


> I hope there will be some king of mod, that enables FF on normal or hard difficulty, because I don't want to be forced to play always on nightmare.



It's guaranteed to happen before the game is a month old. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if you could just edit the .ini file.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2011)

And it crashed after updating my video card and resetting my computer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'll try that out.
> 
> On a side note, DX11 is extremely laggy and next to unplayable on my otherwise really good graphics card. Probably just the demo though.


Again, that's only your PC. I ran this game with DX11 on my laptop. Other than some insignificant little lag at the beginning of the battle, it played fine.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

I just finished the demo. I like the armor design for warrior so far. Played it on DX11 and it was laggy....  Hopefully it's only the demo. But yes, it was awesome.  Gonna try 360 version this weekend to see which I prefer.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just finished the demo. I like the armor design for warrior so far. Played it on DX11 and it was laggy....  Hopefully it's only the demo. But yes, it was awesome.  Gonna try 360 version this weekend to see which I prefer.



Yes,the lag with the DX11 enabled on even high-end systems is a problem recognized by BioWare and they said it's only in the demo (it's an older build).

You can read about it here:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,the lag with the DX11 enabled on even high-end systems is a problem recognized by BioWare and they said it's only in the demo (it's an older build).
> 
> You can read about it here:



My body is ready. I just might get this for PC.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm not sure if I feel dumber or manlier for taking down the ogre as just a Creation Mage.


How the hell did you did that ? 
hope someone unlock Nightmare mode in demo. normal difficulty is almost to easy.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> My body is ready. I just might get this for PC.



Ohh..

What is this?

Where has your doubt gone to?


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Having play the demo (picking up mage) and I can safely say that anyone that think this game could be played like origins doesn't know what they are talking about or play origins differently then i do. Seriously you can't even target enemy for AOE attack or even and move camera to see the more of the battlefield, how do you suppose to play this like origin.
> That aside, may still picking this up for the story but the combat is a disappointment at least if you like origins combat system.



....eh?

While I agree about the camera, it is something they had been honest about since day one coupled with the fact it is quite functional, I am more than willing to let it slide.

But can't target enemies for AOE's? Considering I did so with both the Rogue and Mage, with little effort mind you, attacking enemies on the other end of the screen with speed and accuracy I fail to understand your claim that it "can't" be done.

So yes, it plays exactly like origins, excluding the more restrictive cam and flashier attacks, and I am more than willing to stand by that statement.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> How the hell did you did that ?



By kicking his ass.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....eh?
> 
> While I agree about the camera, it is something they had been honest about since day one coupled with the fact it is quite functional, I am more than willing to let it slide.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you couldn't target Ranged AOE attack on enemy. if enemy move out. it will hit in the previous spot where the enemy is unlike origins.
Maybe you played origin differently then me.  I tried go origin style (pause every so often to give command to all the teammates) on my first play through and at the ogre i lost one men and have to consume 4 health potion to survive. on my second play through i go screw the teammate and only control hawke like an action game ( a tactic that almost surely screwed you up on origin) and it turnout, i didn't even need  a single health potion to beat the same ogre  (I could swear that the skill and spells cooldown is faster if the AI is using it then if you used it manually).
and yeah i used isometric view a lot in DA: O so for me this game combat have nearly nothing in common with DA: O. hell even the skills and spells work differently.
I'm sure it would grow on me though.


Garrus said:


> By kicking his ass.


you used hit and run tactic didn't you


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Lmao my mom was watching me play. Her reactions 
"Oh my god, look at the makeup on her, it's amazing! So detailed!" 

and 

"Oh my god so violent, look at that women fight. She has big ears but look at those tits! So big...they got great bodies these chicks." 

And my fave 

"Hawke? Stupid name. but he's cute. Let me see him again"


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I'm pretty sure you couldn't target Ranged AOE attack on enemy. if enemy move out. it will hit in the previous spot where the enemy is unlike origins.



I don't recall Origins doing that, but it's been a while - though that's a ridiculous game mechanic. Casting an area-of-effect spell should be attacking that area exactly as it is in DAII. It's only logical. Makes it much more interesting, and tactical. You'd have to be pretty silly to cast a spell over someone expectant to move, and expect it to "follow" them. Not like spells like that are homing missiles.

Also, sounds like you made some pretty bad tactical decisions if you needed to use that many potions. 

Also, it was more of a "hit and dodge" tactic.  Now that they've incorporated that sort of technique, might as well use it. And it's funny seeing the Ogre look like a dumbass after Mind Blast.

Just finished a S&S warrior. I'm tempted to do another archer since they were incredibly fun in this. Then maybe play through as Bethany.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't recall Origins doing that, but it's been a while - though that's a ridiculous game mechanic. Casting an area-of-effect spell should be attacking that area exactly as it is in DAII. It's only logical. Makes it much more interesting, and tactical. You'd have to be pretty silly to cast a spell over someone expectant to move, and expect it to "follow" them. Not like spells like that are homing missiles.


Yeah I agree that it is actually more tactical but the problem is you didn't have an isometric view so it was rather hard to predict where your opponent will move in this game.


> Also, sounds like you made some pretty bad tactical decisions if you needed to use that many potions.


I'm pretty sure bethany spam fireball more often then i do. must be Bioware way to compensate the limited AI tactic.


> Just finished a S&S warrior. I'm tempted to do another archer since they were incredibly fun in this. Then maybe play through as Bethany.


Archer in this game is feel like a second mage. huge AOE attack (Hail of arrows), fireball like move (Bursting Arrow) and single target move like Pinning Shot. the only thing they lack is the ability to heal.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I'm pretty sure you couldn't target Ranged AOE attack on enemy. if enemy move out. it will hit in the previous spot where the enemy is unlike origins.
> Maybe you played origin differently then me.  I tried go origin style (pause every so often to give command to all the teammates) on my first play through and at the ogre i lost one men and have to consume 4 health potion to survive. on my second play through i go screw the teammate and only control hawke like an action game ( a tactic that almost surely screwed you up on origin) and it turnout i didn't even need  a single health potion to beat the same ogre .
> and yeah i used isometric view a lot in DA: O so for me this game combat have nearly nothing in common with DA: O. hell even the skills and spells work differently.
> I'm sure it would grow on me though.



*blink*

Now I am indeed confused.

I am a old-school pause & play RPG gamer (I feel so old), so yes, chances I played Origins exactly the way you did. But I think I get what you mean, as in individually targeting an opponent with an AOE rather the area correct? I am at work now, but I will check that again when I get back so I'll refrain on any comment on that for now.

But I do agree with Garrus on that making far more sense and does make it far more tactical.

On you 2nd bit is where I am truly confused, cause after setting up tactics, pausing to issue skills/commands and to position my team around the battlefield I quite easily breezed through the demo. The one time I tried to play it as a hack and slash, lets not even bother about the Ogre, I was nearly slaughtered by the group of Archers standing on the ridge right after you meet Aveline and Wesley.

That is just weird.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ohh..
> 
> What is this?
> 
> Where has your doubt gone to?



The story telling.. the dialogue and the voice acting has convinced me. (As expected of Bioware. ;<)  The demo is definitely a step up from the demo I played at SDCC. I feel as though the graphic is still the same as DAO with mods. This part doesn't matter much, but just saying. Also, the armor design isn't so bad after all. AND it doesn't really feel like Dynasty Warrior anymore (well I only played Warrior). The combat is a lot better than DAO. I like how it gets tot he point. 

Also I was a bit iffy on the dialogue at first, but now that I've experienced it, it's awesome. I like it that they added the witty reply. Honestly, everything went better than expected. It really hits the spot. I enjoyed it thoroughly. 

AND... I can't wait to play with Fenris because of his voice actor.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The story telling.. the dialogue and the voice acting has convinced me. (As expected of Bioware. ;<)  The demo is definitely a step up from the demo I played at SDCC. I feel as though the graphic is still the same as DAO with mods. This part doesn't matter much, but just saying. Also, the armor design isn't so bad after all. AND it doesn't really feel like Dynasty Warrior anymore (well I only played Warrior). The combat is a lot better than DAO. I like how it gets tot he point.
> 
> Also I was a bit iffy on the dialogue at first, but now that I've experienced it, it's awesome. I like it that they added the witty reply. Honestly, everything went better than expected. It really hits the spot. I enjoyed it thoroughly.
> 
> AND... I can't wait to play with Fenris because of his voice actor.



As you were someone who quite obviously enjoyed Origins, I never did understand the venom you quite literally spat all over this game during it's early days.

Glad you are finally (or at least quite close to) coming aboard.

Cheers.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> *blink*
> 
> Now I am indeed confused.
> 
> ...


I  lol'd at the part where you get slaughtered by the ogre 
seriously though people played this game differently so maybe you just suck at action game 


The Boss said:


> I like it that they added the witty reply. Honestly, everything went better than expected. It really hits the spot. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


witty replay suck it make you like a bad joker, harsh replay is more like it .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2011)

WTF is this?  I asked you the other day and you said you weren't getting the game.

You betrayed me... like a boss!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> WTF is this?  I asked you the other day and you said you weren't getting the game.
> 
> You betrayed me... like a boss!



You said it yourself. LIKE A BOSS.  

I don't think Bioware's story telling has deteriorate in DA2, not from the demo anyways. This game now has potential.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the "Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll run out of Darkspawn" comment.

Also, who is the girl with the short blonde hair? Bethany prototype? Has her exact outfit.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

^ I'm guessing so.. I like the blonde hair.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2011)

Who is the female mage standing next to the Bethany clone?

And goddamn that red-headed bitch is ugly.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 22, 2011)

Such a bossy boss

red headed chick is freckle boss xD


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm lovin' it, and it's going to look even MORE amazing with the Fadeshear Sword, Lion of Orlais Shield, The Black Emporium, and The Exiled Prince.  And whenever they come out with Dragon Age Legends.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Who is the female mage standing next to the Bethany clone?



A poor concept of Merrill. I like the new one much more, with the nifty chainmail sleeves. 




> And goddamn that red-headed bitch is ugly.



Aveline will fuck you up.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

That red hair chick sure is ugly, but I'm really liking her character. She's like a Boss. Saving her dying man. That's the role I live to play. Alpha as fuck. I think I found my tank.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 22, 2011)

Is the demo crashing for anyone? I finished it with a warrior, but if I try using a rogue or mage it crashes after the first ogre fight.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I have yet to have difficulty predicting where the enemies are going to go particularly since a majority of the time when they ARE going to be moving, they are ALREADY moving. You can see, even when paused, which way they're facing and running. Only thing that could screw that up is if someone did a sudden Taunt or the likes to draw them in the opposite direction.
> 
> Miasmic Flask, Cone of Cold, Fireblast, Firestorm... it was all very simple to see where they were going. I can't even begin to fathom where you went wrong with it. Sorry you're having trouble with a mechanic like that, would've figured it'd be something easy to accomplish.


In origin the first thing that i do when seeing a new enemy is to spam AOE attack at them. I couldn't do it any longer because they move really fast and hard to pinpoint their location when they are moving at long distance. maybe i just spoiled by origin auto targeting spell though.   




> It's actually her top-tier default tactic - which is easily changeable, along with everything, in the menu (and yes the demo does let you change tactics - I changed her into a Healer type with relative ease).


i'm not talking about her tactic i'm talking that i got impression that her spell cooldown is faster if the AI used it then if you used it manually 



> And about the Archer - you're drastically oversimplifying it. Aside from the only two AoE (to the at least three I counted for Mage in one tree alone - and one of the Archer's is purely strategic since the spray damage is minimal at best)... the Rogue also has at least one AOE attack. Plenty of classes have "single-enemy attacks."
> 
> Archer is less about crowd-control and more about single-enemy control, unlike the Mage. Their focus is slowing down and knocking back one target but for lower damage - however in exchange for being much less squishy than a Mage.
> 
> This is really coming down to nitpicking. I could just as easily say that the DW Rogue is just like the 2H Warrior in that they both have an attack that can rush, can both attack in a sweep, and have a strong single-enemy attack. DW Rogues are like Mages because they have an AOE, a single-enemy attack, and a stun move.


Again I only goes with my impression from the demo. In the demo the skill that your archer get in the demo is almost the same with your mage.  hell fireball and bursting arrow have the same damage, damage type, size and  same knock back effect.  whether or not they will differentiate enough in the full game is another different matter.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2011)

I made it through the demo without it crashing for once. I loved every moment, buying it on release date. 

I just hope it's not like ME2, which is where it seems it's going


----------



## left4lol (Feb 22, 2011)

I just can't stress how easy this demo was. I play it again, this time i didn't even use any talents and only using right mouse button to assign which person to attack and not using any potion. surprisingly i make through the last boss fight without even controlling any of my men .
Hope they cranked the difficulty a bit in the final game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

left4lol said:


> In origin the first thing that i do when seeing a new enemy is to spam AOE attack at them. I couldn't do it any longer because they move really fast and hard to pinpoint their location when they are moving at long distance. maybe i just spoiled by origin auto targeting spell though.



Sort of reminds me of the Halo and CoD fans complaining about Quake's system because it's less pampered.  But seriously, it's not hard at all. Safest bet is to generally have the circle right in front of the lead moving enemy, or that the edge of the circle is right on him.

Or, depending on how close they are to you (or their target), cast it right in front of them or over top of them. It's all about prediction, and it's very easy to get the hang of. Shouldn't take you long.




> i'm not talking about her tactic i'm talking that i got impression that her spell cooldown is faster if the AI used it then if you used it manually



Not really - it's just a very quick cooldown, regardless of whether it's the AI or not. Tried playing as a mage, letting Bethany be AI 




> hell fireball and bursting arrow have the same damage, damage type, size and the same knock back effect.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fireball:
Level Requirement: None
    * Fire damage: 65
    * Elemental force: 2x
    * Area of effect: 5m sphere
    * Cooldown: 10s
    * Cost: 15 Mana


Bursting Arrow:
Level Requirement: 3
    * Fire damage: 96
    * Elemental force: 2x
    * Area of effect: 5m sphere
    * Cooldown: 15s
    * Cost: 15 Stamina

Albeit Fireball is less damage, it also has a five seconds less cooldown. Then look at the upgrades.

Bursting Arrow has Shattering Arrow at level 9, which only does increased Fire Damage by 200% against Brittle targets, and 400% force against Brittle targets. Lowers cooldown by 5 seconds. The other, Smoking Arrow at level 7, causes a cloud of smoke that helps against enemy attacks.

Fireball gains Searing Fireball which increases the elemental force naturally from 2x to 4x and increases the size to 10m, which is available at Level 6. It can also be boosted by the Pyromancer ability, available at Level 3, which increases Fire damage by 25%. Then later, at Level 10 (and 8 points in Elemental), Elemental Mastery which would increase Fire damage by another 25%.

Although not all of these abilities are available, they are all viewable in the demo. All you have to do is look. The methods are very different. By level 10, the Bursting Arrow has a smaller size, it does extra damage and force but only against BRITTLE targets - the cooldown is then finally at the same cooldown level, and provides a smoke veil. However at that point, a Mage could be doing twice the size of that, an additional 50% of damage (making it now even with Bursting Arrow), and higher elemental force.




In short: Fireball ends up being larger area of effect and more elementally effective. Bursting Arrow adds a nice distraction and works better when teamed with an Ice Mage. You also get Fireball sooner and more pay-off sooner.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just hope it's not like ME2, which is where it seems it's going



You mean epic? 

And lol, trolls (not you, Awesome. You're awesome.)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoyed the demo.  There were a few inconsistences (the woman who was interrogating the dwarf had her hair change color in the beginning of the demo and the end, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



my brother was alive in a cutscene after he died


), but nothing too major.  

I'm actually looking forward to this game now...


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Not really "inconsistencies."

The point between after you meet Flemeth and up to when you help Isabela - that was all just a collection of scenes that they had taken. It was just given you a gist of what happened so you know where you are in the game. One of the clips they took just so happened to have the brother, Carver - safe to say it won't happen in the actual game since the game won't play out like that.

Also, Cassandra had white hair early in the development stages, but they changed it to black. The trailer they showed at the end of the demo was the first trailer they released with gameplay footage, that showed the "prototype" of Cassandra, before they had changed the hair color.

They're not really in-game inconsistencies, it was just poor choice of extra footage on their part.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:
			
		

> Although not all of these abilities are available, they are all viewable in the demo. All you have to do is look. The methods are very different. By level 10, the Bursting Arrow has a smaller size, it does extra damage and force but only against BRITTLE targets - the cooldown is then finally at the same cooldown level, and provides a smoke veil. However at that point, a Mage could be doing twice the size of that, an additional 50% of damage (making it now even with Bursting Arrow), and higher elemental force.



Actually you could just enable console, add xp, and mess around with all currently unlocked skills. >.>



			
				forgotten_hero said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> my brother was alive in a cutscene after he died



What? Ran the demo quite a few times, never ever had that happen.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Hawke - I'm on the 360 so I doubt that's a possibility. And I already explained that "inconsistency" I believe. The moment between Flemeth and the start of Isabela's mission is a culmination of chosen scenes, but not exactly based on YOUR decisions. If you also notice, the Hawke in scenes is actually a MAGE Hawke. At least with the female. These are just pre-chosen scenes, probably from when Laidlaw did his live demo, that were used to show us the story briefly.

At least, I'm guessing that is the moment he is speaking of. The only logical part.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2011)

I was talking about that part.  I recognized the scenes from earlier trailers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, it was just a poor choice of previously-recorded clips strewn together and the first trailer thrown in. Suffice it to say, we can expect none of that to happen in the full game.

I would hope, at least.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2011)

Like I said earlier, it didn't lower my opinion of the demo.  I only tried out the warrior; I'll try out the mage and rogue this weekend, once I have some free time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

It really is becoming increasingly difficult to decide on a class since there's so many possibilities, they're all so unique and it's just hair-tuggingly frustrating. Though one of my things is I'm leaning further from Warrior and Mage since there are already some awesome Warriors (Aveline and Fenris) and Mages (Anders, Merrill, and Bethany) to have in your group. I'm not as interested in the Rogues like Varric, Isabela and Sebastian. They're nifty and all, but... the Warrios and Mages just seem more interesting.


----------



## Hana (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It really is becoming increasingly difficult to decide on a class since there's so many possibilities, they're all so unique and it's just hair-tuggingly frustrating. Though one of my things is I'm leaning further from Warrior and Mage since there are already some awesome Warriors (Aveline and Fenris) and Mages (Anders, Merrill, and Bethany) to have in your group. I'm not as interested in the Rogues like Varric, Isabela and Sebastian. They're nifty and all, but... the Warrios and Mages just seem more interesting.



I feel the same. Right now I'm stuck between playing a paragon kind support mage or a sarcastic archer. I really like the archery changes all around. I also want to pick a class that complements the party I want: Aveline, Anders, Beth, and myself so I'm probably going rogue for my first playthrough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

HoT Damn that made me take back all the reservations i had about the game

Bring on march 8th!


----------



## Hana (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Dual-mages, hm? Interesting. It's something I might do since I'm madly in love with Merril (especially now that it was revealed that Torchwood's Eve Myles is voicing her... authentic, beautiful Welsh accents <3) and Anders and Bethany are both awesome. But then I have Sebastian the Archer, then Fenris as an awesome 2H Warrior. Merrill and Fenris are at least two preferred characters. So to balance probably a rogue and add Aveline for a tank. Or be a tank myself and add Anders, or Sebastian.



Yeah I did dual-mages back in Origins: Wynne for support and crowd control, Morrigan for damage, Shale the tank, and dual-wielding warrior. It worked pretty good in hardmode at least. Not the best dialogue though. Morrigan disapproved everything.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy fucking shit that was an amazing demo. I wasn't planning on getting DA2 right away, but now I have to. They made the rogue, and combat in general, so fucking fun. Add on the awesome Mass Effect dialogue system with a main character that sounds a bit like Sean Bean and wow... this game is fucking awesome. 

Holy shit I cannot wait for this game. I loved the first game but this is on a whole other level. Soooo glad they released a demo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

played the demo.

I am dissapoint.

I never really followed the news about DA2. does this take place during DA since the whole you know flemeth being alive.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

intro is right after the fight of ostegar

then it does a 10 year long story telling

i liked playing as an archer it was awesome 

the rogue char has a lot more stuns than the mage, at least early on, which is awesome


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad that I pre-ordered this game early enough to get upgraded to the Signature Edition.  At first, I wasn't all that excited about the game, but after playing the demo...well, I'm glad I pre-ordered.  Hopefully I won't be disappointed by the actual game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say the graphics are horrible (360 Demo). 

and what the hell is up with the speed drops all the time. your mage character uses a fire spell in a movie, it hits and HUGE drop in the frames per second, felt like trying to force crysis to run at max graphics on a shitty PC.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have to say the graphics are horrible (360 Demo).
> 
> and what the hell is up with the speed drops all the time. your mage character uses a fire spell in a movie, it hits and HUGE drop in the frames per second, felt like trying to force crysis to run at max graphics on a shitty PC.



There's a huge difference between console graphics (which are equivalent to DX9 medium on a PC) and the full details DX11 stuff which is awesome..


And the demo is an old build,the particle effects still haven't been optimised!


Edit:

For exemple:

Medium textures 


vs 

High textures





With SSAO off



With SSAO on



DX9,no Tesselation:


DX11,with Tesselation:



And lighting and particle effects:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

I played the 360 demo and although I experienced one crash/freeze, I personally didn't encounter any massive frame drops. A very slight few once or twice later on when you're first starting Isabela's stuff.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

having played all classes on pc i gotta say

it looks like dynasty warrior moves wise, but in the end it still feel very much like da 1 as far as combat and positioning is concerned

they just beefed up the flashy combat moves


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

I just did a demo run as archer.

.....Wow.

Seriously, just wow. I have no words.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

total ownage right? 

i was having such an easy time with the archer 

stun, aoe, high dps 

my only beef is the the new 'tactics' system. if you missclick you end up somehow closing the tabs or doing something stupid

they need to fix that


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have to say the graphics are horrible (360 Demo).
> 
> and what the hell is up with the speed drops all the time. your mage character uses a fire spell in a movie, it hits and HUGE drop in the frames per second, felt like trying to force crysis to run at max graphics on a shitty PC.



Runs flawlessly on my pc.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> total ownage right?
> 
> i was having such an easy time with the archer
> 
> stun, aoe, high dps



Yeah, I think my first Rogue run will be archer rather than dual-wield.



> my only beef is the the new 'tactics' system. if you missclick you end up somehow closing the tabs or doing something stupid
> 
> they need to fix that



I think tactics on the demo is slightly broken (and it is an slightly older build). Retail copy should be fine, considering most gamplay vids released have the 4-man squad running like clockwork.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have to say the graphics are horrible (360 Demo).
> 
> and what the hell is up with the speed drops all the time. your mage character uses a fire spell in a movie, it hits and HUGE drop in the frames per second, felt like trying to force crysis to run at max graphics on a shitty PC.



Really? The graphics were awesome on my PS3 demo. No framerate drops at all. I hope DA2 isn't like DAO on the consoles. I played it on the PS3 and it looked fine and ran pretty well, but my friends refused to play it because he said the graphics sucked on his 360.

This is not a game anyone should have to miss out on.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 23, 2011)

What crap.

WaifuWare is really becoming awful. 

Only because they wanted Call of Duty's Players.


----------



## Jade (Feb 23, 2011)

No frame drops from what I experienced on the PS3 version. If it stays like that it'll already be an improvement over the ps3 version of DAO. It might be me, but they eyes of some characters felt like they were starting at my soul.

I finally decided to pick the Rogue. I might actually play that first instead of my usual Warrior. I still wish I had my good PC with me.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy inefficient graphics engine, Batman. 

I can run Crysis on high, Crysis Warhead at max settings. The highest I could get this thing to run at without the frame rate visibly slowing was medium. This does not look as nice as Crysis. 

Hopefully the full game is better.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Holy inefficient graphics engine, Batman.
> 
> I can run Crysis on high, Crysis Warhead at max settings. The highest I could get this thing to run at without the frame rate visibly slowing was medium. This does not look as nice as Crysis.
> 
> Hopefully the full game is better.



Oh you mean it doesn't look better than a tech demo that Crytek passed off as a game? Why is every game compared to Crysis. Crysis is a mediocre FPS. It was made to look amazing, but I'll take a great game from Bioware over Cryteks graphics any day. Crysis had no style either. It was amazingly generic, no matter how great the textures were. At least DA has it's own unique look.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

I was comparing the graphics of the demo to the graphics of Crysis because Crysis is *still* the graphical standard, x many years after it was created. 

I didn't say anything about the gameplay or anything else. Learn to read.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Holy inefficient graphics engine, Batman.
> 
> I can run Crysis on high, Crysis Warhead at max settings. The highest I could get this thing to run at without the frame rate visibly slowing was medium. This does not look as nice as Crysis.
> 
> Hopefully the full game is better.


It was mentioned earlier that there was a problem with DX11 in Demo that make the game framerate unplayable on high or very high, i think they had it fixed in final game.
The DX11 screen look nice but doesn't really make much different visually.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> I was comparing the graphics of the demo to the graphics of Crysis because Crysis is *still* the graphical standard, x many years after it was created.
> 
> I didn't say anything about the gameplay or anything else. Learn to read.



Yeah, and I'm saying comparing a game that is basically a playable tech demo is ridiculous. Dragon Age is on an entirely different scale as Crysis, with an entirely different style. Dragon Age is not trying to be photo-realistic. It's more logical to compare it to a similar game like Mass Effect 2.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> What crap.
> 
> WaifuWare is really becoming awful.
> 
> Only because they wanted Call of Duty's Players.



....Considering that,

A) I do not play Call of Duty
B) Hell, do not play most FPS's
C) Do not own a single console ever(occasionally uses a friends PS3 for sports games).
D) Happens to be an old school RPG player(yes, even the nerdy tabletop DnD rules RPG'ing included).
E) Does not enjoy Hack & Slash(except God of War, there is something... beautiful about that game).

and yet I think both Bioware and this game is awesome.

Shocker.

Personally you can dislike whatever the hell you want, but I am getting tired of all the "omg, they sold out!!", "omg, they're dumbing it down for the ADD console crowd!!", "omg, they are turning it into a twitch game for those stupid FPS players!!" stupidity.

No, all Bioware has done is make a game they want to make, not the game you want them to make. And you know what? More power to them for it.

So personally I would really, really appreciate it if people realize that they speak simply for themselves and not for entire swaths of the gaming fraternity. 

Cheers.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....Considering that,
> 
> A) I do not play Call of Duty
> B) Hell, do not play most FPS's
> ...



What a concept!


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

> It was mentioned earlier that there was a problem with DX11 in Demo that make the game framerate unplayable on high or very high, i think they had it fixed in final game.
> The DX11 screen look nice but doesn't really make much different visually.



Huh. Well there ya go.

Anyone know if there's a button for auto targeting? Kept clicking on targets and it wouldn't register, or I would move next to them and not attack.



> Yeah, and I'm saying comparing a game that is basically a playable tech demo is ridiculous. Dragon Age is on an entirely different scale as Crysis, with an entirely different style. Dragon Age is not trying to be photo-realistic. It's more logical to compare it to a similar game like Mass Effect 2.



Welcome to my ignore list. Have a good life.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

i think i'll do another run as a warrior

2handed weapon wasn't really all that awesome once you get put back down to lvl 1 

i'll try shield and sword


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> I was comparing the graphics of the demo to the graphics of Crysis because Crysis is *still* the graphical standard, x many years after it was created.
> 
> I didn't say anything about the gameplay or anything else. Learn to read.



Graphical standard my ass. Why release a game years ahead of anyone being able to run it decently? Frankly I haven't even bothered installing it since I got my new pimping rig, but my last computer wasn't bad and yet running it fully maxed @ 1920x1080 with 8xFSAA trying to achieve 60 FPS was absolutely impossible and I do not think that has changed yet.

So yeah, god forbid developers trying to create something a little more optimized. Now granted I don't hold DA2's graphics in very high regard but it certainly runs perfectly when maxed, and they don't look like absolute shit. That's good in my book, because to me 60 frames per second with reasonable visuals is heaps better than 15~30 FPS with annoying dips in between.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Huh. Well there ya go.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a button for auto targeting? Kept clicking on targets and it wouldn't register, or I would move next to them and not attack.
> 
> ...


Right mouse click .


Naruto said:


> Graphical standard my ass. Why release a game years ahead of anyone being able to run it decently? Frankly I haven't even bothered installing it since I got my new pimping rig, but my last computer wasn't bad and yet running it fully maxed @ 1920x1080 with 8xFSAA trying to achieve 60 FPS was absolutely impossible and I do not think that has changed yet.
> 
> So yeah, god forbid developers trying to create something a little more optimized. Now granted I don't hold DA2's graphics in very high regard but it certainly runs perfectly when maxed, and they don't look like absolute shit. That's good in my book, because to me 60 frames per second with reasonable visuals is heaps better than 15~30 FPS with annoying dips in between.


Thats not the point. His point is his rig could play Crysis that definitely leap and bound better then DA graphic but his rig couldn't even play the demo on high. which I already say because there are a problem with DX11 in DA demo.
and no you didn't play it maxed unless you get the working DX11 version.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

Demo ran fine with everything maxed out here. 

Maybe dissing out €650 for a HD5970 wasn't such a bad idea after all, hehe.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....Considering that,
> 
> A) I do not play Call of Duty
> B) Hell, do not play most FPS's
> ...



Here comes the BioWare Defense Force.

Let me guess if Bioware would sell Shit in Game Boxes you would still consume it right ? 

Whats wrong pointing it out that their Games are losing Quality ?

If youre just positive talking everything you will allow that the Developers are dumbing down and destroying everything.

Or do you think that the Mass Effect Dialogue System is an improvement to the old one from Dragon Age Origins ?

I dont mind it if you like it but accept it that the average RPG Player that played Games like BG 2 will tell you that what BioWare is doing with Dragon Age 2 is awful.

And lets not start talking about the graphics bro..


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

> Graphical standard my ass. Why release a game years ahead of anyone being able to run it decently? Frankly I haven't even bothered installing it since I got my new pimping rig, but my last computer wasn't bad and yet running it fully maxed @ 1920x1080 with 8xFSAA trying to achieve 60 FPS was absolutely impossible and I do not think that has changed yet.
> 
> So yeah, god forbid developers trying to create something a little more optimized. Now granted I don't hold DA2's graphics in very high regard but it certainly runs perfectly when maxed, and they don't look like absolute shit. That's good in my book, because to me 60 frames per second with reasonable visuals is heaps better than 15~30 FPS with annoying dips in between.



Did I say the graphics were bad, or that I didn't like the style? No. I said that the engine was inefficient. I used the fact that my computer can run Crysis, and that Crysis is much more technically impressive, to point out that my computer should be able to run a game of this quality at max settings. left4lol already pointed out that this was just a problem with the demo, and if you continue to read, I was pretty okay with it.

It okay to report mods for belligerency?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

What's with the Crysis hate? Awesome game...



G. Hawke said:


> ....Considering that,
> 
> A) I do not play Call of Duty
> B) Hell, do not play most FPS's
> ...



Happens when ANY company becomes famous...It's sad.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Right mouse click .



Can you right click anywhere on the screen? I was right clicking enemies to start attacking, but if I clicked next to them I would just move next to them as I was describing.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Here comes the BioWare Defense Force.
> 
> Let me guess if Bioware would sell Shit in Game Boxes you would still consume it right ?
> 
> ...



Uhh, because maybe, and I do understand that this concept may be a bit difficult for you to grasp, that I genuinely disagree with you?

I do not feel that any quality has been lost, at all. But since of course you speak for everybody and are the paramount judge of all that is quality, we must of course defer to you no?

Yeah, how about a big fat no on that?

And please, I must had run near 100 run-throughs on BG + BG2 during my lifetime, mostly because of both genuine love and madden nostalgia, so please stop assuming you speak on my behalf.

You do not, you never have.

And no, I do not consider the VO's an improvement over a silent protagonist, but neither do I pretend it is the end of the fucking universe. Christ.

And what about the graphics? They look fine. Greatest in the universe? No. Perfectly serviceable and immersive(is this a word? I think it's a word)? Yes.

And that is fucking good enough for me.

Cheers.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Can you right click anywhere on the screen? I was right clicking enemies to start attacking, but if I clicked next to them I would just move next to them as I was describing.


If you point on them the cursor will change and if youc click it you will start attacking, if you use talents or spell use left mouse button instead (there are option to swap the button but it applied to the UI too so screw that) and of course if you click the ground next to the enemy you would go to the clicked spot.


G. Hawke said:


> Uhh, because maybe, and I do understand that this concept may be a bit difficult for you to grasp, that I genuinely disagree with you?
> 
> I do not feel that any quality has been lost, at all. But since of course you speak for everybody and are the paramount judge of all that is quality, we must of course defer to you no?
> 
> ...


well some people thing that it wasn't good enough, at least not for $60 they are asking.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

How can people not consider VO for a main character NOT an improvement. Silent Protagonist are dead and should stay dead, forever.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Uhh, because maybe, and I do understand that this concept may be a bit difficult for you to grasp, that I genuinely disagree with you?
> 
> I do not feel that any quality has been lost, at all. But since of course you speak for everybody and are the paramount judge of all that is quality, we must of course defer to you no?
> 
> ...



You have admitted that there are at last 2 things where the Game could be more polished and you still flame me for saying that Game is awful ? 

No need to discuss this further.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> How can people not consider VO for a main character NOT an improvement. Silent Protagonist are dead and should stay dead, forever.


It is an improvement if it isn't  compromising the quality of the line that said by the protagonist and if every one like the voice of said protagonist .
And some people like to read the text instead of hearing voice just like how people like to read book instead of movie.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> You have admitted that there are at last 2 things where the Game could be more polished and you still flame me for saying that Game is awful ?
> 
> No need to discuss this further.



Wow is this guy for fucking real? What are you, a silent protagonist/graphics whore?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey maybe people have different opinion than others, no need to flame.

Personally I hated it, I don't think I'll ever end up playing it anymore. Hopefully If there's a DA3 they'll go back to the plot from the origins where you can choose what race you want. Wasn't impressed by the combat, all RPGs games should have Demons Souls combat 

you don't have to be flashy, simple is sometimes a good thing. Also are the voice actors actually english? It sounded really forced to me :lol


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> You have admitted that there are at last 2 things where the Game could be more polished and you still flame me for saying that Game is awful ?
> 
> No need to discuss this further.



*blink*

What the.....are you being dense on purpose?

Firstly, all I said was that it was not an improvement, but did not agree your implication that it was somehow a step back. Do not put words in my mouth.

Secondly, what the hell is wrong being simply good? I don't, nor ever have, expected my games to look like Crysis. Games simply need to look good enough to insure immersion and DA2 does this easily.

And no, you can think it is as awful as you god damn wish, but please stop pretending _your bloody opinion_ encompasses the entire spectrum of the gaming community. 

I have nothing else to say to you.

Cheers.



			
				left4lol said:
			
		

> well some people thing that it wasn't good enough, at least not for $60 they are asking.



And they are more than welcomed to have said opinion and not spend that kind of money on a game they not think worth it.

What I would like/love is that they stop assuming they speak for anyone but themselves.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> It is an improvement if it isn't  compromising the quality of the line that said by the protagonist and if every one like the voice of said protagonist .
> And some people like to read the text instead of hearing voice just like how people like to read book instead of movie.



Yes, in which case Bioware never really fails there...


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And they are more than welcomed to have said opinion and not spend that kind of money on a game they not think worth it.
> 
> What I would like/love is that they stop assuming they speak for anyone but themselves.


actually you are the one that assuming they they speak for anyone but themselves. He doesn't need to put IMO in all of his post as by default people only speaking for themselves in a forum.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> How can people not consider VO for a main character NOT an improvement. Silent Protagonist are dead and should stay dead, forever.



I honestly think it's preference. Some people want to role play their character to the fullest. With a voice for the main character, the players can't really role play the way they want, because it feels like they are playing the role of someone else. Hope that makes sense. 

As for me, I don't really care if it's voiced or not, I enjoy both. Deal with it. I'm just replying to you because that was a douche bag thing to say. Just because you like voiced doesn't mean your opinion is right. The main character having a voice doesn't bring quality to the game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Remember when we used to talk about the good points of Dragon Age II instead of talking about Crysis and calling everyone a douchebag?


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> actually you are the one that assuming they they speak for anyone but themselves. He doesn't need to put IMO in all of his post as by default people only speaking for themselves in a forum.



*shrugs*

Many people on this board have negative things to say about this game over the last few months, and I never felt the need to have an internet slug out with them. 

In this case I do feel I was justified as, in my opinion, said person obviously had some chip on his shoulder over his own views on what constitutes good RPG gaming. 

But oh well, I have nothing else to say towards him/her anyway.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Remember when we used to talk about the good points of Dragon Age II instead of talking about Crysis and calling everyone a douchebag?


That bound to happen to any thread in any forum ever .
Now lets talk about the game
anyone that still disappointed in combat should watch this video that posted a while back



At least i'm able to recover some lost hope from that video


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Remember when we used to talk about the good points of Dragon Age II instead of talking about Crysis and calling everyone a douchebag?



Yeah... I've been in a bad mood today. I don't know what's wrong with me, but I've just been going crazy on people today. I need to settle down and stop replying to people I strongly disagree with and just let them be.

I apologize if I offended anyone in this thread, or any other thread they may have seen me in this morning.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

...Oh hell.

Now I admit I cheated here, enabled console and pumped them up to level 20, but that was just brilliant.

Pumped Archery to max and just wrecked shit. 

During the Isabella quest, Beth had 4 mooks coming up to her. Casted cone of ice and froze all of them more or less in a straight line. Then positioning my archer just right, let loose Archers Lance directed at the opponent at the end of the line.

It tore all 4 to fucking shreds. Seriously, I was laughing like some demented man-child in front of my screen.

Yeah, 1st Rogue run will be pure archer mayhem.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread has become very annoying to read thanks to both the dickriders and bashers. 

Some people will just not like the changes that Bioware have made to DA2 and they have every right to complain about it in this thread (discussion forum derp). No need to start calling everyone who has a negative opinion a troll. If you want nothing but positive opinions open up a Bioware FC. PS: i'll join.

Although i was apprehensive about some of the changes and the artstyle (still dislike it vehemently but if the gameplay is good i won't give a darn) i'm going to play DA2 with an open mind. 

People are so extremist these days. It's either disgustingly bad or super duper awesome happy fun time :33

I'm unsubscribing until i've played the full game for an extended amount of time. I'll hold of judging the game until then. 

Chillax niggy's.

PROTIP: stop bringing up other games. It leads to nothing.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ...Oh hell.
> 
> Now I admit I cheated here, enabled console and pumped them up to level 20, but that was just brilliant.
> 
> ...


Could you give other console command for the demo. might be interesting to try out .


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Could you give other console command for the demo. might be interesting to try out .



Well, I only tried the add exp one, which is basically "runscript addxp [insert xp value]", as it was in Origins.

So I am guessing the standard Origins cheats work?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I honestly think it's preference. Some people want to role play their character to the fullest. With a voice for the main character, the players can't really role play the way they want, because it feels like they are playing the role of someone else. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> As for me, I don't really care if it's voiced or not, I enjoy both. Deal with it. I'm just replying to you because that was a douche bag thing to say. Just because you like voiced doesn't mean your opinion is right. The main character having a voice doesn't bring quality to the game.



I fail to see how it's better. It's like saying a game is better WITHOUT voice acting. When voice acting ALWAYS helps bring the story to life. Whatever guess I just enjoy playing through a story and remembering my character I played as.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I fail to see how it's better. It's like saying a game is better WITHOUT voice acting. When voice acting ALWAYS helps bring the story to life. Whatever guess I just enjoy playing through a story and remembering my character I played as.



Although I think the voiced character in DAII is leagues better than the silent protagonist who had no life and no cause in DA: Origins, I'll play devil's advocate...

Voice acting could hurt when the voice acting is HORRIBLE - some would say Final Fantasy X (or XII, or XIII) would be a case of this. Not me, necessarily, though I do think FFX would've been better if Tidus kept his mouth shut for two seconds (though again, he was still more entertaining than Cloud or Squall).


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

New trailer.

And fucking awesome I might add!


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried the demo as Lady Hawke the warrior. Fucking brilliant. Perfect mix of old and new with the battle system. The only problem I had is the fucking tiny text. It's worse than the first one. I can barely read a goddamn thing!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't like the voice acting, somehow the accents annoyed me which is odd since I normally love britishish/welsh accents.

and what is up with the boobs in this game, did bioware decide to scroll of the boob size modifier all the way to the right for this game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

The trailer was okay though it does seem to imply that the Qunari are taking a large role in this title, which excited me due to their redesign.

I'm trying to decide what I want to play next in the demo. I've done three Rogues (Archer, Sabotage, and Dual Weapon), two warriors (Two-Handed and Weapon/Shield), and two Mages (Elemental and Creation)... though I think I might have a problem since they were all Lady Hawke. Hm...

Also, not sure if anyone was aware of it yet (I feel like it's been said numerous times), but it was stated (again?) during Laidlaw's more recent interview that all of the gifts for companions in DAII would work like (as he put it) Alistair's Locket, in which they would provoke a unique conversation and such. It will no longer be as simple as "Okay, I gave Morrigan wine, I got her drunk, she likes me now."


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to my experience with Lady Hawke the Warrior it would feel really hard to go do Lord Hawke.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Thanks to my experience with Lady Hawke the Warrior it would feel really hard to go do Lord Hawke.



Hmm,I think I am actually tempted to roll a mage for the first time..in an RPG..

The way it connects to the story is really awesome.

On the downside..Carver..


----------



## Jade (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm,I think I am actually tempted to roll a mage for the first time..in an RPG..
> 
> The way it connects to the story is really awesome.
> 
> On the downside..Carver..


Is their a Carver fanbase? I've not seen one positive on him .


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Carver seems to have no redeemable qualities, imo. At least from what we've seen. Furthermore there's already a perfectly good 2H-Warrior in Fenris. At least Bethany looks good. 

Also, Mage handles so, so well in this. I love their default attack animations, probably the most impressive out of the bunch.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Carver seems to have no redeemable qualities, imo. At least from what we've seen. Furthermore there's already a perfectly good 2H-Warrior in Fenris. At least Bethany looks good.
> 
> Also, Mage handles so, so well in this. I love their default attack animations, probably the most impressive out of the bunch.



Pfft,the only way I would have taken Carver with me is if he would have looked like this:




As it stands,he come across as a douche really..


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 23, 2011)

Played the demo. 

It's...okay, but I feel a bit underwhelmed. Maybe I was spoiled by the _Mass Effect 2_ demo, which had far more polish, impact and intrigue to it. The fighting felt oddly crude (then again, I didn't know what I was doing half the time, so I'm sure it's better than it seems) and I didn't really care about the you-know-what moment involving a sibling. Part of this is due to knowing it would occur beforehand, but it's also because I simply didn't 'know' or like the character at all. More of a 'meh' than dramatic moment, although the scene with Aveline's husband was definitely better. 

Also, I don't know if it was because of my console, but there was a very...jarring quality in the transition from the end of the Flemeth scene to the beginning of the Isabela mission. It's almost as if events are running in fast forward for that segment. Feels very strange. I'm guessing they just stitched the Isabela mission on, even though it occurs much later -- sort of like how the ME2 demo let you play the opening, then skipped to a later mission. The key difference here is that the ME2 demo actually told you that it was going to skip ahead to a later mission, warned you about spoilers, and gave you the chance to exit the game. In this one it just sort of blends together, with no notification at all, and the hurried introduction of Isabela was just strange. Can someone clear this up for me? Might just be my copy of the demo was buggy, or something.

One thing I did enjoy was the framing story device -- the story within a story. That brings in all sorts of interesting possibilities to do with unreliable narration and such. Glad to see Bioware experimenting in this area rather than just going down the usual route. Flemeth was also good. 

Not impressed with Bethany's VA, but Isabela has a good one. The VA for Male Hawke also sounds much better than Male Shep.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Played the demo.
> 
> It's...okay, but I feel a bit underwhelmed. Maybe I was spoiled by the _Mass Effect 2_ demo, which had far more polish, impact and intrigue to it. The fighting felt oddly crude (then again, I didn't know what I was doing half the time, so I'm sure it's better than it seems) and I didn't really care about the you-know-what moment involving a sibling. Part of this is due to knowing it would occur beforehand, but it's also because I simply didn't 'know' or like the character at all. More of a 'meh' than dramatic moment, although the scene with Aveline's husband was definitely better.
> 
> ...



Yeah,the demo was from an older build of the game and basically stitched together several separate scenes.

That's why there is the feeling of being rushed and the fast forward to Kirkwall.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> It okay to report mods for belligerency?



I was in no way belligerent.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Played the demo.
> 
> It's...okay, but I feel a bit underwhelmed. Maybe I was spoiled by the _Mass Effect 2_ demo, which had far more polish, impact and intrigue to it. The fighting felt oddly crude (then again, I didn't know what I was doing half the time, so I'm sure it's better than it seems) and I didn't really care about the you-know-what moment involving a sibling. Part of this is due to knowing it would occur beforehand, but it's also because I simply didn't 'know' or like the character at all. More of a 'meh' than dramatic moment, although the scene with Aveline's husband was definitely better.
> 
> ...



Like it was brought up earlier, the whole skipping seemed like it was definitely just thrown together, particularly due to the fact that in the cutscenes it's always a Mage (at least when you play Lady Hawke). They just wanted to show the intro and how Varric plays as well as a look at Kirkwall at night.

Also, from what I remember, they were pretty proud/excited about the framed-narrative that they're doing and it looks great (that intro was very well-played, about the "restarting the real story").

I'm sort of on the fence about Isabela. She's really coming across as an obligatory slutpuppy character which might be great for some but I find it tends to make characters stale.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm sort of on the fence about Isabela. She's really coming across as an obligatory *slutpuppy* character which might be great for some but I find it tends to make characters stale.




I learned a new word today!


So what exactly is a..slutpuppy?


----------



## Jade (Feb 23, 2011)

A man or woman who goes after opposite sex for nothing else but sex....I think.

I had to look it up...never heard of it .


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

a slut and a puppy


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I learned a new word today!
> 
> 
> So what exactly is a..slutpuppy?



Think Morrigan from Darkstalkers meets a female version of Zevran.

She's the only one whose background hasn't been given some kind of real depth yet and seems more like a sexual conquest than anything - kind of like Zevran. Except Zevran had a past but his apathy towards it and your inability to do much about it made it as uninteresting as having none at all.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Aurora said:


> A man or woman who goes after opposite sex for nothing else but sex....I think.



Wouldn't that be just a slut?

Why the "puppy" part then? 

Edit:

Well,I am sure that in the end Isabela will be fleshed out..not that she needs more flesh anyway..

Wasn't her husband killed by Zevran and her only reaction was "glad the greasy bastard died!" ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wouldn't that be just a slut?
> 
> Why the "puppy" part then?



It's just an exaggerative term.


----------



## Jade (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wouldn't that be just a slut?
> 
> Why the "puppy" part then?
> 
> ...





> She doesn't seem too regretful over her husband's death, calling him a "greasy bastard", explaining her rather cordial relationship with Zevran.-DAwikia


Yup, she indeed said that .


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,I am sure that in the end Isabela will be fleshed out..not that she needs more flesh anyway..



I had the same reservations for Zevran in Origins.  But I'll have more faith since Dragon Age II is coming out to be so amazing so far.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2011)

Isabela had enormous boobies  And wanted my Lady Hawke 

I really enjoyed the demo actually. Played a female badass warriors, lovable male rogue and then a witty mage (bit like Morrigan I guess?), Mage gameplay was actually really fun considering I am a typical Vanguard in-at-the-front-lines type of player when it comes to games like this. Archery was really cool as well, I couldn't stand being a Rogue with those blades.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I was in no way belligerent.





			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> -adj
> 1.	marked by readiness to fight or argue; aggressive: a belligerent tone



I'd recommend brushing up on your vocabulary


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

It was better when every crybaby in this thread wasn't so butthurt. 

I'm almost with Alien in leaving this thread if all everyone is going to do is bitch and whine and make a scene, and then cry abuse when they get told.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Isabela had enormous boobies  And wanted my Lady Hawke
> 
> I really enjoyed the demo actually. Played a female badass warriors, lovable male rogue and then a witty mage (bit like Morrigan I guess?), Mage gameplay was actually really fun considering I am a typical Vanguard in-at-the-front-lines type of player when it comes to games like this. Archery was really cool as well, I couldn't stand being a Rogue with those blades.



Been hearing about how cool archery is. I usually play as an archer in this type of fantasy setting, but changed my ways a while ago. Maybe I should give archery a try. Mite b kool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft,the only way I would have taken Carver with me is if he would have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which make's im a perfect foil to my snarky mage


----------



## FFLN (Feb 23, 2011)

The demo was alright. Started off as a mage, felt overpowered for the first fight, but then the following scene ironed out that inconsistency. Was not happy when I got to the Ogre the second time. Carver seems generic, appearance-wise, Bethany seems more interesting, all-around. 

I was disappointed with the dialogue choices though. Saint, oddly jubilant jokester-with-expressions-like-he-enjoys-telling-bad-jokes, and the typical hardass. They seem almost too different to mix it up from time to time. If you start off with a joking response, it almost doesn't make sense to go with a hardass response immediately after, mainly because of the degree of difference between their expressions and gestures.

Random, but it's funny seeing a thread title like, "Hawke's mother for next romance!"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

FFLN said:


> I was disappointed with the dialogue choices though. Saint, oddly jubilant jokester-with-expressions-like-he-enjoys-telling-bad-jokes, and the typical hardass. They seem almost too different to mix it up from time to time. If you start off with a joking response, it almost doesn't make sense to go with a hardass response immediately after, mainly because of the degree of difference between their expressions and gestures.


I agree with this too. Although it's nice, it's way to different to mix them up. It doesn't flow well.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

it feels like if you do it right, you can even play a vanguard/tank with really high dps 

at least that's what i am getting out of the few stats point i've been allowed to play with


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I agree with this too. Although it's nice, it's way to different to mix them up. It doesn't flow well.



Yeah,but after choosing one or the other predominantly,the game adjusts Hawke to your attitude and his responses in certains situations!


----------



## Maxi (Feb 23, 2011)

Can somebody please explain if a warrior-mage Hawke will be possible in the full game. In the demo there are only the 3 classes that were in the first game. And being that i haven't seen anything in the skill trees and there isn't gonna be an arcane warrior class, i'm not sure if it's gonna make an appearance at all. 

It does look manly in the trailers


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,but after choosing one or the other predominantly,the game adjusts Hawke to your attitude and his responses in certains situations!



Does it really... or are you bluffing.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Maxi said:


> Can somebody please explain if a warrior-mage Hawke will be possible in the full game. In the demo there are only the 3 classes that were in the first game. And being that i haven't seen anything in the skill trees and there isn't gonna be an arcane warrior class, i'm not sure if it's gonna make an appearance at all.
> 
> It does look manly in the trailers



What you saw in the trailers was mage Hawke.

He can wield swordstaves,blood magic and all the things you saw in the trailers,including getting curbstomped if he forgets he is a mage and goes hand-to-hand with a beastly qunari!

To Boss:

I shit thy not!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> I'd recommend brushing up on your vocabulary



Just because my opinion clashed with yours doesn't make me prone to argument nor hostile.

Maybe you should stop throwing veiled insults before you accuse me of belligerency.


----------



## Maxi (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What you saw in the trailers was mage Hawke.
> 
> He can wield swordstaves,blood magic and all the things you saw in the trailers,including getting curbstomped if he forgets he is a mage and goes hand-to-hand with a beastly qunari!
> 
> ...



Oh thanks, that means starting as a mage in my first playthrough, If i ever get to play the game.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> and no you didn't play it maxed unless you get the working DX11 version.



As high as the settings in the demo allow. As high as it goes. That's the definition of maxed. If the full game has even higher settings, fantastic. Otherwise I don't know what verbiage I should have used.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 23, 2011)

I just played it on low. I haven't gotten a chance to experiment yet. D:

I had seen all the footage in the trailers or the live demo before so I was a little disappointed. I wanted something new. [noparse][/noparse] But the gameplay was wonderful. I played as a double sworded Rogue in my first run, and then a bow and arrow Rogue in my second run. I played around with my teammates for the experience of mage and warrior, but I'll probably do a run through of those too. I loved Varric's rain of arrows.


----------



## Maxi (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, couldn't said it better (about the dwarf's rain of arrows).


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

About the whole conversation issue, I don't think that it's that cut-and-dry. I've found a mix of the options can still work - aside from the fact that some of the "aggressive" options (such as when your siblings are arguing the first time, where Hawke actually says "Are you two insane?!" and then when they're arguing about getting out of there) both come across as sarcastic and snarky, just a bit more fierce.

Furthermore there's other things to consider. For example, would you (or everyone) treat your mother the same way that you would treat, say, the guy whose face you want to make into a fancy new hat? I know I wouldn't, but then again I'm normal (actually not really - all the more the point).


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow the demo was pretty awesome. I was pretty surprised when the witch of the wilds showed up. I need to pick up Origins and actually finish it. I'm gonna be disappointed when I play DA II, a character pops up, and I find out he or she was in the first one without me even finishing it.


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2011)

Played through with mage and archer, so far.  Par-it-tee BOSS...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2011)

I felt it was good and that the problems at had with it (the shitty design of the starting area) can be blamed on the fact it's a demo. DA was slow at the start too in my opinion but I loved that. I bet that first starting area isn't even in the final game.

The combat seems better than DA. Still not great but I don't play games like this for the fighting.

My biggest issue was the oversexualisation of Isabella. She looks like she had a boob job and isn't wearing pants. It's insulting to the player's intelligence and it looks silly. That kind of shit is okay in Saints Row 2 when you're goofing about but Dragon Age is a little more serious. Hopefully you can equip her with something less silly looking, though doubtless she'll still have stupid tits.

The dialogue and voice acting and graphics were all very good if not great. 

I only worry you'll be kept more hemmed in like in ME rather than having the wider ranging DAO had.

May pre-order but I'm waiting for more opinions from RPS first.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2011)

Just considering the VO, I thought FemShep was pretty good in ME but I was drawn to the male design so I always used a Male Shepard, but seriously I really liked LadyHawke and will probably use her at all times when I get playing on this.

Only question is... do I get Dragon Age 2 on release for £40 and then pay for all the DLC as it comes, or do I wait a year and get a cheaper Ultimate Edition with everything in it? I've just gotten the Origins UE for £18 and haven't gotten off it since.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2011)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just considering the VO, I thought FemShep was pretty good in ME but I was drawn to the male design so I always used a Male Shepard, but seriously I really liked LadyHawke and will probably use her at all times when I get playing on this.
> 
> Only question is... do I get Dragon Age 2 on release for ?40 and then pay for all the DLC as it comes, or do I wait a year and get a cheaper Ultimate Edition with everything in it? I've just gotten the Origins UE for ?18 and haven't gotten off it since.



Can you bear to wait until Christmas?

Remember, there are lots of potentially good games coming out this year/soon.

Also anyone who thinks the voice actor for ManShep is even half as good as the one for FemShep needs their ears cleaned out.

And anyone who completed the game more than once but didn't play as FemShep needs to have their gaming privileges taken away from them because they don't deserve it.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> For example, would you treat your mother the same way that you would treat, say, the guy whose face you want to make into a fancy new hat? I know I wouldn't, but then again I'm normal.



That's just it though, you can only get a good and caring response from her if you go with the "good" choices. Anything else and she'll snarl at you that "it was your fault". When listening to the dialogue, the "good" choice and the "bad" choice don't even seem all that different in wording or tone. It's different enough to see that one choice is definitely more kind, but the other one doesn't warrant the reaction that it gets unless it implies that Hawke is always that coarse and cold. Being snarky doesn't help her mood either. Actually, I would've liked more options to display the amount of care Hawke has for his siblings. As of now, he doesn't seem to care about them all that much, with the exception of standing up for his sister.

I'm planning on going back through and mixing around the responses to see how the dialogue changes.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you bear to wait until Christmas?
> 
> Remember, there are lots of potentially good games coming out this year/soon.
> 
> ...



But MaleShep got the best romances all my Femhep got is a thing with Garrus and Thane but Jacob no way.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you bear to wait until Christmas?
> 
> Remember, there are lots of potentially good games coming out this year/soon.



I don't know  I've got 3 games pre-ordered already for March with LA Noire down for May, and then I've still yet to properly play Dead Space 2, Enslaved and Fallout 3 GOTY which have all been bought over the last couple of months. I can probably wait till at least the summer I guess which is when I guess the first DLC pack will come out?

I say this because I'm still smarting at the PS3 guys who got ME2 with some big dlc bits included too, after I shelled out a lot of money to get everything for it asap on the Xbox.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

FFLN said:


> That's just it though, you can only get a good and caring response from her if you go with the "good" choices. Anything else and she'll snarl at you that "it was your fault".



As to why you would yell and condescend to your grieving mother is beyond me, but furthermore the first choice you make, she agrees with you no matter what choice you pick (whether you calmly or angrily speak to your siblings, or make a sarcastic remark). And also when Carver/Bethany dies, she gets snippy even WITH the "good" choice (I don't want a hero, I want my son!). Furthermore, the second choice after the death doesn't work the same way, either. It's drastically more complex than you're making it out to be.




> When listening to the dialogue, the "good" choice and the "bad" choice don't even seem all that different in wording or tone. It's different enough to see that one choice is definitely more kind, but the other one doesn't warrant the reaction that it gets unless it implies that Hawke is always that coarse and cold. Being snarky doesn't help her mood either.



Are you only speaking of one specific choice? Because I'm not sure you really branched out. Aside from when the mother snaps at you after the death of the sibling no matter what your choice, they're mostly clear (such as between asking if Wesley will be alright to keep up, or warning him to keep away from your sister (or if you're a mage, saying you have your eye on him)). The fact is, nothing helps her mood - she just watched her son/daughter get smashed to death by a frickin' Ogre, her youngest child (either way, since Carver and Bethany are twins and Garrett/Marian is the older son/daughter - explaining why blame immediately falls on you, if you've ever been an elder sibling before).

Either way the conversation system is still better than Origins (where no matter what you said, it seemed to have NO affect on anything - even convincing werewolves to slaughter a bunch of Elves didn't cause anything drastic... AND YOU GET FUCKING WEREWOLVES. Origins had no true sense of consequence, something that they've tackled as a problem in interviews for Dragon Age II that they intend to change).




> Actually, I would've liked more options to display the amount of care Hawke has for his siblings. As of now, he doesn't seem to care about them all that much, with the exception of standing up for his sister.



Though it was already mentioned in interviews that Bethany is a dead-set for the "Friendship" side, and Carver is set for the "Rivalry" side so you have an easy opportunity to see both (this just means it's EASIER to get those sides for them, but still possible to go the other way... and unlike Origins, "Rivalry" isn't like "Disapproval" - it can still be a good thing). Bioware (or at least Laidlaw) was very strong about how the family values play out, so it's obviously not something we can take lightly from half an hour of gameplay - if that - from a fifty hour (roughly) game.

Furthermore, Bethany and Carver are both full companions and as was mentioned, all companions have unique gifts you can give them and, unlike how it was in Origins (Here, have this booze, now you like me!), each item provides a unique and original conversation and experience with each character (Laidlaw equated each item to Alistair's locket from the first game).


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

In other great and interesting news, apparently Felicia Day and Jessica Chobot were given Special Thanks in the credits of the Dragon Age II demo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just considering the VO, I thought FemShep was pretty good in ME but I was drawn to the male design so I always used a Male Shepard, but seriously I really liked LadyHawke and will probably use her at all times when I get playing on this.
> 
> Only question is... do I get Dragon Age 2 on release for £40 and then pay for all the DLC as it comes, or do I wait a year and get a cheaper Ultimate Edition with everything in it? I've just gotten the Origins UE for £18 and haven't gotten off it since.



Buy DA2 on PC, then pirate all DLC. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

The only thing that bothered me about the Demo was how isabells weapons are floating a foot of her back  , i hope the fix that




The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you bear to wait until Christmas?
> 
> Remember, there are lots of potentially good games coming out this year/soon.
> 
> ...



Femshep was great for a cold and bitchy renegade but , she was unbelievable as a caring diplomatic Paragon, She always sounded ether bored , Condescending or pissed off, and her romance Scenes  she sounds like shes in a bad porno

Ill Take The Calm Controlled Manshep thank you


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol, mocking Jennifer Hale.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Lol, mocking Jennifer Hale.



Not Mocking, its criticism, shes a good enough voice actress but he fem shep is lacking IMO

Edit: Very nice set by the way, You make that?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Not Mocking, its criticism, shes a good enough voice actress but he fem shep is lacking IMO



That's a funny way to spell man shep.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

> she sounds like shes in a bad porno



Not mocking at all.  Though I'm with TPN and the vast majority of the Mass Effect fanbase on this one. I believe Jennifer Hale is vastly superior and more fluid than Mark Meer's over-the-top SyFy Channel acting.  Good for his comedy sketches, bad for sci-fi epics. Aside from overall HORRIBLE male models (aside from the default that made me feel like I was playing a supermodel - which you basically are at that point), I couldn't tell if I was in Giant Spider Island 5 or Mass Effect.

EDIT: And yes, I did.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

who's hating on Jennifer Hale?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> who's hating on Jennifer Hale?



It's more of hating on her portrayal of Fem Shep over Mark Meer's Prettyboy Model Shep. I guess cheesy acting > realism? 

Though in digression, Hale's best role is Trishka Novak in Bulletstorm. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not mocking at all.


 You ever see Jacob's Scene? its not mocking its fact 




> Though I'm with TPN and the vast majority of the Mass Effect fanbase on this one.


Bio wares data shows most people played with male shep, the people on the bioware forums are just the Vocal minority iam afraid



> I believe Jennifer Hale is vastly superior and more fluid than Mark Meer's over-the-top SyFy Channel acting.


 ur a fan of overacting, i am not, to each his own?


> Good for his comedy sketches, bad for sci-fi epics. Aside from overall HORRIBLE male models (aside from the default that made me feel like I was playing a supermodel - which you basically are at that point), I couldn't tell if I was in Giant Spider Island 5 or Mass Effect.


 ...what? ur dissing how default Mshepard looks or what, if that's the case let me tell u Default Fshep looks like bioware wasn't trying at all [nice to see  Lady hawke doesent have that same problem]


> EDIT: And yes, I did.


Very Very nice,


----------



## Awesome (Feb 23, 2011)

Archer is so cash in this game. Typically in most WRPG's I play they are shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2011)

For the issue with DX11, the demo has a problem with utilizing DX11 feature with Nvidia cards. People with ATI cards like me rarely witnessed any serious lag in the game with DX11 on.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol, assuming assumptions.

@Awesome - Admittedly what sold Archer for me was the unique set of melee animations (same with Mage - like Laidlaw said, instead of them awkwardly shooting a guy that's two feet in front of them).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

i still gotta go through the archer set up its that good eh?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's more of hating on her portrayal of Fem Shep over Mark Meer's Prettyboy Model Shep. I guess cheesy acting > realism?
> 
> Though in digression, Hale's best role is Trishka Novak in Bulletstorm. Just sayin'.



Mark Meer's cheesiness and inconsistent intonation makes his renegade priceless. Plus, I'll dare say, he has much better comedic timing.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 23, 2011)

Its AOE attacks and simple extreme power make it was of the best classes in the game for me. Couple that with rogue talents and you have an unstoppable rogue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Its AOE attacks and simple extreme power make it was of the best classes in the game for me. Couple that with rogue talents and you have an unstoppable rogue.



sounds bad ass but i dont wanna make Varric and Sebastian useless...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 23, 2011)

Except it doesn't make it useless. The archers stacking makes it even more powerful instead of obsolete. You pretty much double your crowd control and rogue talents, making fights piss easy. It's actually overpowered if you ask me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Either way, someone's going to get left out in a way - you're an offensive Mage, you're negging out Bethany (and probably Merrill). Healer, you're negging out Anders.

2H-Warrior eliminates Fenris (or Carver), and Aveline is a weapon and a shield.

Dual-wield Rogue takes out Isabela. Archer takes out Sebastian and Varric.

As it stands, Isabela is the only one that isn't of any consequence to me, don't have much opinion of her so I'm okay ruling her out.

But basically your companions cover every base. Just comes to a matter if you want your group a wide selection, or stacking up on some things (two mages, two warriors - a 2H and a weapon and shield. Possibilities are endless and they should all really work).


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Archer is so cash in this game. Typically in most WRPG's I play they are shit.



well, clearly you didnt play Awakening . >:3


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Leliana and Nathaniel basically hacked the game.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

Who wants to bet my computer is too shitty to run the demo?

My local library has higher-end computers than I do at my dad's house. Recession-addled Ohio has it better than us.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2011)

Archers were good in awakening i wasn't impressed for  DA1 thogh...


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Who wants to bet my computer is too shitty to run the demo?
> 
> My local library has higher-end computers than I do at my dad's house. Recession-addled Ohio has it better than us.



What's stopping you from getting a part time job? No offense intended, serious question. I know money's tight as a student but if you're not paying rent, you can get whatever you want.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

It was somewhat disheartening when Leliana shot everything to death before a spell got cast.  Made the last area a breeze though. Otherwise annoying.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> What's stopping you from getting a part time job? No offense intended, serious question. I know money's tight as a student but if you're not paying rent, you can get whatever you want.



I am paying rent. Not "rent-rent" but enough to divert my money. I also have to pay for my own amenities like food and hygiene and whatnot. Plus, I'm saving for a car before spending a grand or two on a computer.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Mark Meer's cheesiness and inconsistent intonation makes his renegade priceless. Plus, I'll dare say, he has much better comedic timing.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As to why you would yell and condescend to your grieving mother is beyond me, but furthermore the first choice you make, she agrees with you no matter what choice you pick (whether you calmly or angrily speak to your siblings, or make a sarcastic remark). And also when Carver/Bethany dies, she gets snippy even WITH the "good" choice (I don't want a hero, I want my son!). Furthermore, the second choice after the death doesn't work the same way, either. It's drastically more complex than you're making it out to be.



Well, different people, different thoughts, different responses.

I was and am only speaking about the "Ogre scene". I hardly cared for the opening exchange between the four.

Her response for the "good" choice seemed to hold more compassion than venom though. The reactions to the other two choices almost seemed as though she hates Hawke. So if you picked one of the non-good choices with the idea that you were going to just try and lighten the mood, cheer her up, or just keep her focused, you would come away surprised by her reaction.

It may be complex, but probably not "drastically" so. You've got Choices A, B, & C, and you have Reactions A, B, & C. From what I've seen of my three playthroughs, Choice A gets you Reaction A, B gets you B, and C gets C. Hardly complex. There do seem to be combinations that get a more interesting reaction though, most notably the conversation with Flemeth. Other than that, the conversation paths in the demo seem pretty straightforward.



> ...if you've ever been an elder sibling before).



You do seem to try to get pretty personal on here, or maybe I've got you mixed up with others who've had Garrus avatars... 

Anyway, I thought this was amusing mainly because it begs the question, "Before? As opposed to being one or not being one now?"  "Ah yes, the spring of 1701. I remember it fondly. Oh, and let's not forget the first time! Two million BC... the scent of that nest still lingers in the thoughts with much nostalgia." 



> Either way the conversation system is still better than Origins (where no matter what you said, it seemed to have NO affect on anything - even convincing werewolves to slaughter a bunch of Elves didn't cause anything drastic... AND YOU GET FUCKING WEREWOLVES. Origins had no true sense of consequence, something that they've tackled as a problem in interviews for Dragon Age II that they intend to change).



I've only played through the game completely once, so that's my only view on it. The dialog choices were fairly numerous and detailed though, so it helps when trying to stay in the mindset of your character. There were some conversation choices that didn't seem to have any consequences, but there would've been little point to adding consequences to them anyway, such as snubbing Cailan at the beginning.

There were key scenes that did have consequences though, such as the choice regarding the Ashes that could potentially leave you without 2 companions. I can't speak for the slaughtering of elves for werewolves though, since I never picked that option to observe the effects. Anyway, I thought the consequences from dealing with the Ashes were quite poignant. I didn't want to lose Wynne, but she ended up leaving anyway when I got back to camp and she had "heard about it" from the others. Leliana was already hardened by that point. 




> Though it was already mentioned in interviews... Bioware (or at least Laidlaw) was very strong about how the family values play out, so it's obviously not something we can take lightly from half an hour of gameplay



Obviously not, but what's being questioned isn't the development of the familial relationship throughout the game, but rather what the relationship was like before the game starts. Which is why I feel that more transparent options to show that relationship with either or both siblings early on would help the player to understand what they mean to Hawke. It would be somewhat disappointing if they just take the sum of good, bad, and neutral choices and then just stick your Hawke with the default family relationship background of each respective choice. Of course, I don't go into a Bioware game expecting to be disappointed.

Ah yes, and the obligatory *TL;DR:*

Conversations? The round rod goes in the round hole.

Der?

Consequences are cool. I like peeing in ashes.

Bioware rawks!!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> This.
> 
> Mark Meer is really underrated.
> 
> ...



Meer and Hale are both fine. They have their strengths and weaknesses but I enjoy hearing them both. They also seem to convey their situations in completely different ways. I personally prefer how Meer is always relatively neutral because it makes it easier to cast yourself into him. Hale can be too emotional in my opinion and she never sounds like a Paragon. Everything she says has a bit of attitude behind it which is great for a renegade, but Meer is great for both. In a game like this there's always gonna be a few lines that don't sound quite right... but it's worth it for a voice.

As for DA2, I absolutely love the male Hawke voice. He sounds a lot like Sean Bean in Oblivion and his emotions are spot on whether you choose to be nice or rough. There's nothing really special about the female voice, but her emotions are also well delivered. I'd say everyone will be happy with their character in DA2 for the most part.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> But..it was at 470,000 just a short while ago..
> 
> 
> Methinks someone is screwing with the counter to BioWare's advantage..



It passed 470k four hours ago (I even posted to commemorate the event).


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It passed 470k four hours ago (I even posted to commemorate the event).



Well,now it's 520,000.


And reason why it suddenly started to leap forward?


----------



## Alistair (Feb 24, 2011)

Will DA: Origin save games carry over as well as all the items, gold, character level, etc.?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Alistair said:


> Will DA: Origin save games carry over as well as all the items, gold, character level, etc.?



I'm pretty sure the only things that carry over are the major plot points you chose in DAO. Such as who is king, who killed the Archdemon, etc.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 24, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Alistair said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Dragon Age is NOT the Mass Effect trilogy.

Pfft,think of it more in line with the Elder Scrolls series.

Each game will be set in another part of Thedas,with a new main character,plot,companions but following in the end a bigger metaplot.

The world of Thedas is the star of the games in the end!


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

Raining arrows + Firestorm =


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Raining arrows + Firestorm =



Fuck yeah.

Playing as a mage and using Firestorm+Varric's Rain of Arrows+Fireball=enemies begging for death!

Good times.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

I finished the last fight in mere seconds with that set up


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 24, 2011)

Played the demo,sucks that the graphics are limited,maybe the texture work is alot better there

played as mage ,loads of fun,alot faster than the first game,and the default AI seemed so god damn stupid,and I  was too lazy to set up my tactics slots or whatever they were because it was just a demo 

fireball is not what it used to be  and rogues seem overpowered,at least the crossbow damage kind of was


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 24, 2011)

....Now that the high of playing the demo is rapidly fading, I am getting horribly depressed that release date is so close, yet so far.

And considering that I live in Asia, it'll take Amazon nearly a week to get the game to me.

The horror.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....Now that the high of playing the demo is rapidly fading, I am getting horribly depressed that release date is so close, yet so far.
> 
> And considering that I live in Asia, it'll take Amazon nearly a week to get the game to me.
> 
> The horror.



Steam for you?


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 24, 2011)

.....I know I'll sound positively ancient here, but I ain't spending money on stuff I can't hold in my hands.

So no Steam for me.


----------



## Wan (Feb 24, 2011)

Alistair said:


> Will DA: Origin save games carry over as well as all the items, gold, character level, etc.?



The events carry over, but there's no reason for those other things to carry over.  You play as an entirely different character in DAII than you did in DA: O.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see Alistair in DA2. I am not sure if my body is ready for it...  ... but I can't wait.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

Why do PC owners moan and bitch


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

I could say all sorts of things but I'll keep it simple. Sometimes, they get legitimately cheated out of things. Sometimes, they don't understand why and feel it's a slap in the face to them personally. Sometimes, PC players aren't that bad and are just given a bad rep by the people who won't shut the fuck up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are the graphics so crap? Bawwwwww
Why is it that this game is like a hack and slash, its totally consolised, Bawwwwww

Cry me a fucking river, winning through hacking and slashing is nigh impossible in this game. especially on hard difficulties.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Unimportant News:



> *Dragon Age partners with Florence + the Machine and Inon Zur for Dragon Age II soundtrack*
> 
> _BioWare has teamed up with the Grammy Awards’ Best New Artist nominee Florence + The Machine for an exclusive re-imagining of “I’m not calling you a liar” that you can only hear in-game in Dragon Age II.The song appears in-game as “I’m Not Calling You A Liar (Dragon Age II: Varric's Theme)”. Keep your ears open as you play Dragon Age 2._


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Unimportant News:



Funny,I was just listening to that..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a3QWA8AntI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds pretty boss. 

I still love that Jessica Chobot and Felicia Day got mentioned in the special thanks. XD


----------



## Saiko (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Jade (Feb 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't wait to see Alistair in DA2. I am not sure if my body is ready for it...  ... but I can't wait.


My Alistair will either be a drunkard or executed. I think I kept him alive in two of my games.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 24, 2011)

oh man i can't wait


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Bioware's writing at it's best!  But I lol'd so hard.... because it was so stupid. 



Aurora said:


> My Alistair will either be a drunkard or executed. I think I kept him alive in two of my games.



My warden is always married to Alistair. :33  But not the first playthough..  I wont be playing that game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

The selection seemed stupid but the actual statement wasn't.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

I wasn't laughing at Bioware.. I'm laughing with them.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 24, 2011)

Loving the demo. Between this, Shogun, ME3, and Diablo 3 coming out, I bought a new rig.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Quite a few nifty new screens on the BW site.

Basically loads of mage!Hawke, one of ol' Anders and Merril plus a buttload of pretty, pretty spells.

Oh, and Aveline is there as well.

Awesome. pek


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 25, 2011)

the games good


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Dragon Age II Producer Interview*





> Have you been playing the Dragon Age II demo that dropped on Xbox Live and the PSN over the last couple of days? The next instalment in the hugely popular Dragon Age franchise arrives next month and TGL recently caught up with the game’s producer Fernando Melo to talk about all things Dragon Age II.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 25, 2011)

Which Wardens are you importing for DA2? 

I'm importing:
-Noble Female who marries Alistair
-Human Noble Male who tells Alistair to suck it while he marries Anora and gets Loghain as a Father-in-law
-Dalish who married Alistair to Anora
-Brosca from Origins to Witch Hunt who followed Morrigan into the mirror.
-Aeducan, because, hey I like his backstory
-And Tabris who's a total bitch and screws everybody, killing Alistair and sacrificing Loghain.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys, I have no life. I want this game to come out so I have something to do.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Which Wardens are you importing for DA2?
> 
> I'm importing:
> -Noble Female who marries Alistair
> ...



Considering I have done only human runs (yes, I am a racist bastard), I have four completed saves (M & F Cousland and M & F Human Mage):

Decided to only bother importing 2 of them, because I enjoyed them far more.

1) Male Cousland - Romanced Morrigan, Alistair hardened and made King with Anora as Queen, allowed Architect to live and finally followed Morrigan into the mirror, godchild included.
2) Female Human Mage - Romanced Alistair, Allistair hardened but non-king(deeply regretted this upon discovering that Anora never marries, thus no heirs), Anora as queen (still best choice to rule, but should have not been selfish and kept Alistair all to herself), kills Architect, embraces Morrigan as friend as wishes her luck wherever she is going that is beyond the fade. Godchild included of course, so Mage and Templar stay together and all romantic stuff.

The other 2...ehh, I kinda lost all their characterization halfway through Awakenings. Still finished it, but....meh.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

It was hard for me to get into a character in Dragon Age. I need to remember what save data I have finished though I typically made Alistair king and either finished off the Archdemon myself or let him do it.

It would be nice to use a Mage Grey Warden just for that whole sake of family since the Hawke family is related to the Mage Grey Warden.


----------



## Dash (Feb 25, 2011)

Loving the demo, completely overhauled the gameplay from the first game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

Why is it so important this game reaches 1 million?


----------



## Hana (Feb 25, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Which Wardens are you importing for DA2?



- Female City Elf rogue archer, quirky and good natured. Friends with everybody. Romanced Zevran. Helped mages. Picked Behlen. Destroyed anvil. Saved everyone at Dahlish Camp. Saved Connor and mother. Put hardened Alistair on the throne without Anora. Had Alistair make god baby with Morrigan.

Still working on my Awakening playthrough again with Anders and Justice always in my party.


----------



## Jade (Feb 25, 2011)

How many items is that now? Around 8 or something?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2011)

Bioware trolling...


----------



## Hana (Feb 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Bioware trolling...





> *Q:I want Flemith or Bethany's robes! Not the cow droppings I got! Gods my Nightgown I bought 20 years ago looks better! *
> 
> *A:* Not a question. You can put your nightgown, or any other more fashionable clothing, into the game. Just scan it, cut it out, and tape it to your monitor over your character, or any other character. To animate this clothing like you see other characters being animated, tape a flip book to your monitor.



By far my favorite answer from Bioware. Ever.

I have no problems with the outfits, especially the ones at the very beginning of the demo. Those were all nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder how many people actually got the "down by the river" joke.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2011)

that is an hilarious thread


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 25, 2011)

People care too much about Hawke Clevage these days why they must drop a dog inside them...


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

I love playing as Aveline  If i fuck up i can pretty much hold the fort with her alone and solo a massive horde. She's badass


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 25, 2011)

So the demo convinced me to preorder the game. Too bad I found out I won't be getting the two promised items because Greece isn't supported  

Anyway, game looks fucking great, I can't wait.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm debating giving the demo another run even though I have Bulletstorm to play and other sets I want to make.  It's just calling to me.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2011)

I completed the demo 4 times in total  (about 15 if you count crashes)
That's more than any demo I ever played.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

I had played the Dead Space 2 demo four times.

Bulletstorm demo about seven.

Dragon Age II I think I'm at nine (not including two crashes). Archery Rogue, Sabotage Rogue, Dual-Wield Rogue, Two-Handed Warrior, Weapon-and-Shield Warrior, Elemental Mage, Creation Mage, Arcane Mage and one playthrough controlling Bethany.


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> _From the Signature Edition_
> *Apostate's Courage
> Seeker's Bulwark
> Adder of Antiva
> Might of Sten*



Firstly, it's "Might of *the* Sten", secondly you're forgetting about that currently unnamed ring they decided to mention was included with the SE when there offer had only a few days left.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow your demos crashed alot didnt they :S


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

Tokkan said:


> Firstly, it's "Might of *the* Sten", secondly you're forgetting about that currently unnamed ring they decided to mention was included with the SE when there offer had only a few days left.



I made a mistake, deal with it. 

Ungrateful heathens.




Vault said:


> Wow your demos crashed alot didnt they :S



Yeah, twice out of eleven games. Hope that doesn't intend to be an issue in the actual game.


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I made a mistake, deal with it.
> 
> Ungrateful heathens.



A mistake that changes the entire meaning, making it so it seems like it's referring to the DAO character "Sten" and not to the Qunari title "the Sten".

Sorry, didn't actually mean to be ungrateful.


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Psh. It's Sten/Qunari. Who cares? About as forgettable as Ogrehn, who was only memorable for being forgettable.  Which is why Sten needs to return to redeem himself now that they finally made the Qunari design interesting.


You mean to tell me you didn't end up making Sten your bro? But he's the best bro ever.

Also, "Who cares?" Well obviously the obsessive autists like me who already know everything there is to know about this game and get uncontrollably pedantic about it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

Tokkan said:


> You mean to tell me you didn't end up making Sten your bro? But he's the best bro ever.
> 
> Also, "Who cares?" Well obviously the obsessive autists like me who already know everything there is to know about this game and get uncontrollably pedantic about it.



Only bro to be had is Alistair, until Anders in Awakening. Sten is no Wrex.

Do you mean the people who are crying over how Merrill (and elves in general) look and sound completely different, Isabela's reworking, Flemeth's magical new wardrobe, and Anders' inexplicable attachment to his bestest buddy Justice? 

Anyways... brief speaking-to of Gaider over the framed narrative (okay, not so brief):


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Very little of what BioWare has said about the upcoming Dragon Age II gives the impression of forward movement. In a Q&A session at BioWare's Edmonton studios, producer Mark Darrah explained that Dragon Age II isn't "a brand-new game. It's a better, more refined version of Dragon Age."
> 
> While Darrah is right to point out that DA II maintains the Gygaxian foundation of Origins and tightens it, I hope "more of the same" doesn't become the only message that fans take from the sequel. BioWare has perhaps been gun-shy about broadcasting the changes to the game, but they certainly exist: its new art direction and its fascinating new narrative structure are just two examples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 25, 2011)

I never finished Awakenings. I felt like it would kill my Xbox somehow. I feel bad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

Although Nathaniel and Anders were nifty, it's not a massive loss.


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Do you mean the people who are crying over how Merrill (and elves in general) look and sound completely different, Isabela's reworking, Flemeth's magical new wardrobe, and Anders' inexplicable attachment to his bestest buddy Justice?



No. Those people aren't autistic, they're just brain dead.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Although Nathaniel and Anders were nifty, it's not a massive loss.



A little while after the first time it didn't recognize a quest I finished. I said fuck it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

It was trying to assimilate your XBox.

I blame Sony.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

I know that everyone and their mother hates Awakenings, but I got to admit actually quite enjoyed it.

And I know I am one of the lucky few, but that game crashed on me only once so maybe that's why I am not so bitter about the whole thing. Of course the fact that Nate, Anders and Sigrun were all kinds of awesome kinda helped. Hell, I even liked Velanna and I tend to downright hate the Dalish.

The fun of playing with the overpowered game-play mechanics was a plus too.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2011)

I liked it a lot too.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Vai said:


> I liked it a lot too.



And thus, finally, I am not all alone in the world. 





			
				Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?



Only when I tried to play it as a hack and slash. When I played it like I normally played Origins, I more or less bitch-slapped it. 

And it's called an Ogre.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I know that everyone and their mother hates Awakenings, but I got to admit actually quite enjoyed it.
> 
> And I know I am one of the lucky few, but that game crashed on me only once so maybe that's why I am not so bitter about the whole thing. Of course the fact that Nate, Anders and Sigrun were all kinds of awesome kinda helped. Hell, I even liked Velanna and I tend to downright hate the Dalish.
> 
> The fun of playing with the overpowered game-play mechanics was a plus too.



I didn't HATE it per se. It was just glitchy and kinda eh. But Anders and Nathaniel were great (Nathaniel was MUCH better than I thought he'd be). I had to kill Sigrun. Felt nothing for it.




Nan Desu Ka said:


> Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?



It's an Ogre.

And only time I did was as a Creation Mage.

Everyone else died so I literally ran in circles (all other Darkspawn were dead) and waited until I could heal or he'd throw a rock/charge, dodge and hit him a few times. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I had to kill Sigrun. Felt nothing for it.



*Gasp* 

First Morrigan then Sigrun?

You, my good man, are a monster. 

I bet you didn't like Zev or Oghren either did you?


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> *Gasp*
> 
> First Morrigan then Sigrun?
> 
> ...



Zevran was a horrible, horrible stereotype. It was just atrocious. All he was good for was an achievement and a foursome.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Zevran was a horrible, horrible stereotype. It was just atrocious. All he was good for was an achievement and a foursome.



Well, as I happen to share his sexuality I didn't really see anything stereotypical about it, but each to their own.

And personally I found his romance option the one with most depth coupled with with the fact his guilt over what he had done to Rinna had basically made him accept a contract way over his head simply so he could suicide by warden quite moving and very sad.

But hey, like I said, each to their own.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Well, as I happen to share his sexuality I didn't really see anything stereotypical about it, but each to their own.



You share his sexuality in that "Hey, you're cute, want a little Elf in you?" (or "Want to be in a little Elf?") sense? Most of the sexual encounters were degrading... casual sex is fine, up to the individual... until everybody is doing it and it just gets ridiculous and not a single person has a sense of sanctity anymore (even getting Alistair in on the threesome? That just seems out of character).



> And personally I found his romance option the one with most depth coupled with with the fact his guilt over what he had done to Rinna had basically made him accept a contract way over his head simply so he could suicide by warden quite moving and very sad.
> 
> But hey, like I said, each to their own.



Really no less in-depth than Alistair or Leliana, I felt. Morrigan's only obtains real depth with Witch Hunt DLC. They all had their own quirks but I had more trouble taking Zevran seriously. Not to mention Zevran's simple ease of betraying you, even IF he is in a romance with you (Leliana, Alistair and Wynne's were easier to understand, in my opinion). The story has been told before, and better. Though all in all, Alistair's was the only one I felt semi-satisfied with.

Though I suppose Zevran gets brownie points for being the only one with a surname.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You share his sexuality in that "Hey, you're cute, want a little Elf in you?" (or "Want to be in a little Elf?") sense? Most of the sexual encounters were degrading... casual sex is fine, up to the individual... until everybody is doing it and it just gets ridiculous and not a single person has a sense of sanctity anymore (even getting Alistair in on the threesome? That just seems out of character).



Well, kinda. Before I actually met someone significant and am currently engaged, I kind of only engaged in casual encounters, male & female, outside one other relationship.

So yeah, I don't _generally_ view sex with much sanctity anyway, so maybe it is really just a personal thing in regards to my lack of concern over his behavior in that area.

And yes, I'll admit that Alistair in a 3-some bit was utterly weird. Almost creepy in fact.



> Really no less in-depth than Alistair or Leliana, I felt. Morrigan's only obtains real depth with Witch Hunt DLC. They all had their own quirks but I had more trouble taking Zevran seriously. Not to mention Zevran's simple ease of betraying you, even IF he is in a romance with you (Leliana, Alistair and Wynne's were easier to understand, in my opinion). The story has been told before, and better. Though all in all, Alistair's was the only one I felt semi-satisfied with.
> 
> Though I suppose Zevran gets brownie points for being the only one with a surname.



Oh don't get me wrong, I happen to love our wayward Templar (not so big on Leli), I just happen to think ol' Zev is equally well written. And I actually do get Zev's betrayal, but again that is most likely a personal thing.

Now back to Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, back to Dragon Age II...

It's splendid to see they have such a good voice cast for the game. At least I was super-psyched about Gideon Emery doing Fenris but ever since I heard about Eve Myles being Merrill, I've been absolutely ecstatic and waiting on the edge of my seat to finally _hear_ her.

And I also completely forgot until just a few minutes ago that I'll also be getting the Dragon Age II OST. I wonder if that will include the Florence + The Machine track.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 26, 2011)

I will almost certainly have issues with Merril due my utter distaste for the Dalish, but I am hoping that her personality(whatever it is, as long as it isn't the standard Dalish racism) wins me over.

Anders I always liked, Fenris I am highly interested simply due to the VA and I have a feeling I am going to love Isabella.

But of course Aveline > All.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't say I'm much interested in Isabela due to the whole typicality of her but hopefully BioWare can prove me wrong about her. Though amusingly I get a strange Captain Jack Sparrow vibe from her (but only on the basis of, how can you be a pirate without a ship?!).

I remember Merrill being annoying from the first game, but what I've read of her in this title seems to be an improvement (I greatly enjoyed the short story that Gaider posted involving her and the Keeper, and coming across the One Who is Trapped). Overall she seems a bit more absent-minded which can add to character (particularly in the case of one example I saw brought up on at least two occasions from reviewers, by relating the new Merrill to Luna Lovegood of Harry Potter fame - the one character I could _stand_ besides Neville). And becoming a pariah should definitely add to her character either way. And... come on... EVE MYLES. Given enchanting Welsh accent/voice right there.

I enjoy that Fenris doesn't seem like the typical Elf, in multiple respects. And the voice is what really helps get that across. It's not what I was expecting when I heard Gideon Emery was doing it, but it's great.

Aveline is wonderful with tons of potential (again, not what I was expecting either - I was expecting someone much more angry, bitter and stoic in a way though perhaps it's a route she takes?).

Though only one character has outright disappointed me so far and that is Carver.


----------



## Penance (Feb 26, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?





Garrus said:


> It's an Ogre.
> 
> And only time I did was as a Creation Mage.
> 
> Everyone else died so I literally ran in circles (all other Darkspawn were dead) and waited until I could heal or he'd throw a rock/charge, dodge and hit him a few times. Lather, rinse, repeat.



Same...  Of course, if you have any sort of rouge instead, easy peasy- but then again, Bethany's alive too...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2011)

So,it's true that Dragon Age 2 was awarded 85% on the newest PCGamer Sweden? 

Edit:

Yes it is.

They compared the story to Planescape Torment (that's..that's a lot to live up to..) but complained about the lack of a nemesis right until the end and environments being recycled..


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

I wouldn't trust anything that comes out of Sweden.

85% is still decent but you know it's a bad review when it spends so much of the time comparing it to something else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> But of course Aveline > All.



Why the hell cant u romance her?

i wanted to be her rebound Guy/Girl


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Because not everyone is easy.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

I might get this.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because not everyone is easy.



How the heck is she easy?

I mean..several years pass between her sissy husband's untimely demise and the time when the Champion rises to power with Aveline by his side.

That's a lot of time to get over something!


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?



You must be playing it as if its a hack and slash, it might work on ordinary mooks but against  bigger opposition you have to do the pause and play tactic.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> You must be playing it as if its a hack and slash, it might work on ordinary mooks but against  bigger opposition you have to do the pause and play tactic.


I've never played a DA game before, I kept getting owned against him and the tons of little guys.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Anybody having any trouble killing the troll that owned the sister?



Stay behind it and blast the fuck out of it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2011)

I know what you mean but his so easy, i solo the whole horde + the orge with Aveline alone 

She's awesome


----------



## Hana (Feb 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I've never played a DA game before, I kept getting owned against him and the tons of little guys.



Yeah, its all about crowd control and getting them off the mage asap. Remember you have health pots on the right hand side. 

The only time I was screwed over was when I made my creation mage. That healing CD is a bitch. It was a lot easier when I had all the CC spells in the Isabella part though.

Aveline saved me though. Aveline <33333


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

So just asking since I never finished the first game (because my character ended up looking like a Scottish homeless rapist because all the casters gear looks stupid) does it matter much in 2? I know what happens just don't have a finished save.


----------



## Penance (Feb 26, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> So just asking since I never finished the first game (because my character ended up looking like a Scottish homeless rapist because all the casters gear looks stupid) does it matter much in 2? I know what happens just don't have a finished save.



Well, it matters as much as any of your other decisions will in DA2; if you don't want to import your DAO ending, then you don't have to...


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 26, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hope it gets a lower score everywhere else. I want this game to fail badly.



I am almost utterly certain it will do much, much better than Origins. 



			
				Ciupy said:
			
		

> but complained about the lack of a nemesis right until the end and environments being recycled



This is more or less correct, but I really feel the review unfairly skewers it. It isn't so much recycled as it is simply because the game revolves around the Champions exploits within and the areas directly surrounding the City of Chains (Kirkwall) thus I assume a few areas will be visited a few times repeatedly over a 10 year period rather than it being recycled.

And yes, both Gaider and Laidlaw have said multiple times that there is no "big bad" in this game, or rather no enemy obvious from the get go.

Dragon Age 2 is suppose to be about a choice that will be made by Hawke coupled with his actions over the course of the game that ultimately leads to the Chantry falling to bits and leaving larger parts of Thedas in chaos.

So yeah, anyone expecting some big bad that needs an epic hero ass kicking will probably be disappointed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

And there doesn't need to be a "big bad" for their to be an epic badass.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

I wish the text was bigger, I couldn't read anything.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> They compared the story to Planescape Torment (that's..that's a lot to live up to..)



Calling shenanigans right now. It's very, very hard for me to believe this game can have a story remotely as engaging as PST's given the scope of Bioware's new fantasy universe versus the planescape multiverse.

Unless Ferelden developed a thousandfold over night, it just seems completely impossible to me.

If the narrative is comparable, I will be happy enough.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 26, 2011)

I still badly want to play PST. I hear nothing but good things about it. Seems hard to find or overpriced, though. Plus there will be compatibility issues with the latest Windows, gah.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 26, 2011)

That's why gog exists.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I recently picked it up from Gog (despite owning an actual copy somewhere).

Only bug I've run into is occasionally the game crashes on an area transition.  But considering it auto-saves right before these transitions I don't see it as a big deal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That's the really sad part since it won't be a better game.



where did u get your advanced copy?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Calling shenanigans right now. It's very, very hard for me to believe this game can have a story remotely as engaging as PST's given the scope of Bioware's new fantasy universe versus the planescape multiverse.
> 
> Unless Ferelden developed a thousandfold over night, it just seems completely impossible to me.
> 
> If the narrative is comparable, I will be happy enough.



Gotta agree here. The demo didn't feel in PST's league at all. 

Although... there is huge mindfuck potential with the dwarf telling a story that may or may not be true. Maybe that's what the Swedish mag means, since PST had a pretty big mindfuck.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2011)

This is kind of off topic but if any of you is thinking about purchasing that (excellent, DRM free, win7 friendly) copy from GOG.com, you should really   .

If all else fails, D3DWindower.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> where did u get your advanced copy?



Didn't you know? They have see the future and they have seen the fall of Bioware into nothing more than EA's bitch as they rip the souls out of RPG's. 

I assumed this was common knowledge. 



			
				Shinigami Perv said:
			
		

> Gotta agree here. The demo didn't feel in PST's league at all.



Well, considering that the demo was mostly about presenting the game-play mechanics, it's hardly a fair observation innit?

But considering PST remains my favorite RPG of all time I am inclined to agree, mostly.

The thing about Bioware is that most of their stories are basically a mishmash of standard fantasy cliches and tropes, always has been. So I have never considered stories or plots their main strengths, rather their strengths imo has always been story telling, characters and presentation. 

So while I would have a tough time believing that they could match PST at all in regards to the story itself, I could just about believe that they have a writing team that can match it in a sense of the narrative/storytelling.

I hope that made some sort of sense.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 26, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Well, considering that the demo was mostly about presenting the game-play mechanics, it's hardly a fair observation innit?
> 
> But considering PST remains my favorite RPG of all time I am inclined to agree, mostly.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I see what you're saying. Hey, if the story impressed a guy who played PST, it can't be all that bad, eh? 

The biggest criticism from a story standpoint (I've seen so far) is that it won't have a bad guy until near the end. Of course, neither did PST or Jade Empire, and those were excellent for me.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2011)

I was thoroughly impressed with the PC demo and loved every second of. The console demo though...

Clicking x every time to attack? Bullshit. Thought I would buy the console version a couple of months after the PC version but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 26, 2011)

(Derailing the thread again, apologies. Ignore this post if you just want to talk DA2.)

Is that gog.com place proven to be 'safe'? I ask because I'm super paranoid about just putting credit card details into any old site. I only ever get stuff from Amazon, usually.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Clicking x every time to attack? Bullshit. Thought I would buy the console version a couple of months after the PC version but that doesn't seem to be the case.



The console version will have an option to turn on or off the auto-attack (the PC will not though - PC will have only auto-attack apparently). It just wasn't featured in the demo.

Does nobody listen to/read the interviews anymore?


----------



## Saiko (Feb 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> where did u get your advanced copy?



If you play the Demo .. you can already grasp what the Combat will feel like.

Hate it or not but some people prefered the tactical combat from Origins and not this Clowns on Crack

The simplified Dialogue Options are what is turning off some people too.

If that would be a new Title no one would probably complain and say its a good game but it isnt.. Its Dragon Age. BioWare stated that "Dragon Age" is the spiritual Successor to BG.

I understand that its getting on the nerves of you because people are bitching but when I buy Chinese Noodles and I get Rice I would complain too to the Shop.

The first Review gave it already 85. 

I will play it for the Story but Im displeased with the Combat.

Bateman the old Neckbeard probably too.

Its just you know I have this feeling that BioWare is way too hard trying to get the attention of Kids who play Call of Duty because they know that if they get them to buy the Game their Sales will explode.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't believe people are _still_ on that boat when it's already been sunk...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The console version will have an option to turn on or off the auto-attack (the PC will not though - PC will have only auto-attack apparently). It just wasn't featured in the demo.
> 
> Does nobody listen to/read the interviews anymore?



Sadly no 
And yes, the only disappointing thing in this game is the dialog system. I wish it was like DA: O's but fully voiced, that would have been a lot better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sadly no



You should.  It'll save you some trouble with questions like that and the people who think there's no tactical aspect to the game anymore.

But alas, as they say, ignorance is bliss (not meaning you. You're awesome).

And what few people realize is that most of DA: O's dialog options were much like the tiered information system that was used in Mass Effect 1/2 and now Dragon Age 2. Not to mention it was a boring system when nothing you did was of any consequence or impact besides pissing in Andraste's ashes.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2011)

I know that the dialog options themselves had little effect in Dragon Age but it felt more like Baldur's Gate; a game I loved when I was younger. It also felt like I was more that person. If, say, this game had it fully voiced and more dire consequences it would be the best of all worlds. 

And I don't like to look up things in games that I am really hyped for. It makes the game that much better. Once I got game informer I skipped right past the DA2 article because there was a high chance I could be spoiled by the story.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I know that the dialog options themselves had little effect in Dragon Age but it felt more like Baldur's Gate; a game I loved when I was younger. It also felt like I was more that person. If, say, this game had it fully voiced and more dire consequences it would be the best of all worlds.



Guess it's all personal preference. I never felt like my character in DA: O and most of the speech choices were completely unnecessary when they weren't the prime two or three responses (which we still get) or information gathering (which we still get).

But to each their own.  I expect much, much more bashing of this game and more comparisons to titles like Torment, Skyrim, The Witcher 2, and more. Makes me miss the good ole' days.




> And I don't like to look up things in games that I am really hyped for. It makes the game that much better. Once I got game informer I skipped right past the DA2 article because there was a high chance I could be spoiled by the story.



Though it seems like the kind of thing you _should_ look up if it would mean you getting the game or not.  Though for some it's just easier to assume.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't disliked one Bioware game to this day, and from what I've played from the demo I won't be disappointed. It could still probably be better than DA: O considering the plot has a better direction and the combat is way improved. If I know it's going to be great and I don't want to be spoiled, there really isn't a reason to look too much into it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I haven't disliked one Bioware game to this day, and from what I've played from the demo I won't be disappointed. It could still probably be better than DA: O considering the plot has a better direction and the combat is way improved. If I know it's going to be great and I don't want to be spoiled, there really isn't a reason to look too much into it.



Looking up gameplay mechanics that'll decide whether or not it will be purchased on the console isn't spoiling the game. Again, it's like the people who still don't know that the tactical aspect is still in the game.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Although... there is huge mindfuck potential with the dwarf telling a story that may or may not be true. Maybe that's what the Swedish mag means, since PST had a pretty big mindfuck.



Anyone seen "the usual suspects?"  I could easily see the dwarf pulling a few pages from Verbal Kint's book.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 26, 2011)

I wasn't going to buy the game until I played the demo. The combat in the last one made me feel like I was playing an MMO. Very tactical, which was good, but also very slow. Warriors were kind of useless to me, their swings took like 3 seconds and looked like lumberjacks chopping wood. The new warrior looks like something out of Berserk. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Anyone seen "the usual suspects?"  I could easily see the dwarf pulling a few pages from Verbal Kint's book.



I own it. 

Yes, because of that damned movie I now suspect the dwarf of being the final villain.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Anyone seen "the usual suspects?"  I could easily see the dwarf pulling a few pages from Verbal Kint's book.



Laidlaw actually compared their framed narrative to both The Usual Suspects and The Princess Bride.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That's the really sad part since it won't be a better game.



So far it's a better game in every way just from the demo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So far it's a better game in every way just from the demo.



Oh boy oh boy..


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

That's right. Gotta balance out the hate with some love 

I don't care how people view the game TBH, I know I'll love the hell out of it from the demo alone.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting to play the whole game first. I'll try to not compare it to DAO.  BUT the demo was pretty awesome. Dialogue wheel is a bit derpy but I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So far it's a better game in every way just from the demo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

I remember the days when trolls exactly exerted some effort.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2011)

So you're a troll If you don't like the way the game went from the first one? So I'm not suppose put forward  my disappointment because you don't agree. I'm sorry...Dragon Age 2 is amazing and It's the best game ever, It doesn't feel like they went the easy road by making the game completely similar to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

You're a troll if the only retort you have is a poorly-done PhotoShop based off of one choice in the game (of which the actual line in no way resembles) and incessantly maintain the closed-minded, ignorant, and inane attitude for the sole purpose of interrupting people who are actually attempting to have a semi-intelligent or civilized conversation.

But cheers to getting over-defensive over comments about your intentions on the interwebz.

If you have nothing constructive to say (which wouldn't be surprising from one as notorious as you), move along, mate.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

The amount of glitches DA had and you post a silly pic of a glitch? Lolz


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope they leave those eyes in the finished version


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah of course. I'm a troll If I do or over-defensive If I don't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Or just inane for not understanding your own pathology. Unless the martyrdom is a conscious part of it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2011)

Either that or try to insult someone who disagree with you about a video game


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Now, if people are down acting a child...

I just noticed something that someone in DA Wiki pointed out - there seems to be a severe shortage of pre-order special items for rogues. Although the Siganture Edition awards a bow (Adder of Antiva), warriors can get two sets of swords and shields (the Fadeshear Sword and Lion of Orlais shield, as well as the Seeker's Bulwark and Might of _the_ Sten) and a two-handed weapon (Hayder's Razor). Mages get Apostate's Courage and Staff of Parthalan.

No love for DW-Rogues?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 26, 2011)

Aren't those special edition items usually somewhat overpowered?


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Aren't those special edition items usually somewhat overpowered?



Not sure. ME2's were nothing to brag about, really. As far as I know, no real stats have been announced on any of them yet.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Just played the demo. I'm sold 

Though i knew i was gonna get it just because i love DA mythos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Saiko said:


> If you play the Demo .. you can already grasp what the Combat will feel like.
> 
> Hate it or not but some people prefered the tactical combat from Origins and not this Clowns on Crack



but u can still play it like u did  Origins so i dont see the complaint


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

But...IT'S NOT THE SAME! IT'S NOT ORIGINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> But...IT'S NOT THE SAME! IT'S NOT ORIGINS!!!!!!!!!



i see


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2011)

shit demo is fun as hell, cant wait.


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 26, 2011)

Why are a bunch of bandits hiding inside the Chantry tho? I don't get that.

Fun demo, Two-handed Warrior is the business. I hope Indomitable is hiding somewhere in one of those skill trees. That was perhaps the best warrior ability in the game in DAO.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2011)

@Garrus
I knew the tactical aspect of the game was still there and that's why I loved the PC demo so much. The button mashing on the console turned me off though, and it's good to know that there's an option for that in the actual game.


----------



## Jade (Feb 26, 2011)

I want something to place in Anderfels or one of those western places. Since Cassandra is from Nevarra maybe we might get more insight since she's from a family of Dragon Slayers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Finding out about Cassandra more is definitely on my list of desires (I don't know, simply changing her hair color was enough for her me to become more open-minded to her. The white hair was like "Wtf?").


----------



## Jade (Feb 26, 2011)

Did we learn of about Chantry Seekers in Origins? Or are they new to DA2.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

Was there any screens of what magic classes would look like? Hopefully they actually put effort into their designs this go around -_-


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Did we learn of about Chantry Seekers in Origins? Or are they new to DA2.



As far as I know, they are new with DAII.




Eevihl said:


> Was there any screens of what magic classes would look like? Hopefully they actually put effort into there design this go around -_-



They've only shown two Mage robes so far (and all companions have various sets of their own unique armor/clothing), though I do recall Laidlaw saying that later armors and clothing/robes are definitely more impressive (and there are some actual mage armor instead of all robes).


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

That sounds awesome thanks :]


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

A good example of awesome-looking Mage armor is how Hawke looks during the fake intro/story that Varric is telling (also basically what Hawke wears through all the trailers and such). Supposed to be armor you do find later in the game, so one can only hope they look as epic as that.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

Indeed the armor he wears is pretty well done but the armor for melee was very well done as well but I don't know what they were thinking about when they made the gear for the cloth armor classes. 

It's like melee = Awesome badass
caster = homeless rapist


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

All the "Legendary Hawke" armors look great. But all the starting ones look pretty garbagy so far.

Though I'd rather not play a mage just so Bethany can live. Besides, there's still Anders and Merrill.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

It really sucks that playing Mage causes your sister to die. I mean the brother's design is just so normal and lazy looking... it makes me not want to have him in my group.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

I mistyped my post, I meant in DAO they looked like rapists.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It really sucks that playing Mage causes your sister to die. I mean the brother's design is just so normal and lazy looking... it makes me not want to have him in my group.



And with someone as awesome as Fenris, he's completely expendable.

@Eev - Ah, okay, my bad. XD


----------



## Penance (Feb 26, 2011)

Rouge with Bethany...


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope they have the return of those demon chicks that wear no clothes. They were awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2011)

Penance said:


> Rouge with Bethany...



I think she has enough red, thank you.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

So many of the demon designs seemed so uninspired besides the Sloth Demon.


----------



## Penance (Feb 26, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I think she has enough red, thank you.



lol, Fair enough...


----------



## left4lol (Feb 26, 2011)

Gamestar review of DA2 (copied from )


> - Sub-header: Dragon Age 2 is a first class RPG, but not quite as good as its superb predecessor. This has multiple reasons.
> 
> -EA did not let them use their own screenshots for the article without
> explicit approval, even though they were given the final version. The
> ...


For comparison DA: O score 92 by the same reviewer
sequel hook ending confirmed


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2011)

That review had so many negatives I find it hard to believe it scored so high...


----------



## left4lol (Feb 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That review had so many negatives I find it hard to believe it scored so high...


I think it because the one that summarize and translated it focus more on negative aspect then positive.
and because it is Bioware .


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2011)

Retarded then, I want to hear the GOOD and BAD


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

So according to most of the review we were lied to (companions more unique and in-depth than Origins' stale ones - though the review says they're generally weaker in characterization? What we saw of Fenris alone is more than most of Origins characters... and around where Laidlaw said the game would be around 50 hours, the review is saying at extreme most, 30 hours.)

Also I note the reviewer in comments says it doesn't feel long, but some of the pros is a "long campaign," "high replayability," and "many main and side quests"? And also, the fact that it had poor German voices won't apply to most of the players here (so a needless point taken off for us).

And, what is "difficulty can change during campaign"? Do they mean the game gets harder, like games always do? Or that you can change difficulty in-game, which is optional? And ironically it says the fears partially come true but tackles the two biggest complaints (tactical battle and many dialog options) as being present... even though it also says all fights are fair and tactical, but also unbalanced?

Disappointing since it's very contradictory to, say, the PC Gamer UK review. But there's just too much contradiction for me to take this seriously. Perhaps a problem in translation - I'll wait for an English-native review. If it generally does poorly, so be it, but there's an issue when the review(er) constantly contradicts it/him/herself. Not like it's a bad score but half of it seems like they were struggling to find either negative or positive points (could be either way) and forgot what they had said previously. I could sit here all night and point out the inaccuracies, but I'll wait for something slightly more intelligent.

It does make me wonder if Dragon Age: Origins failed in some of the same points (such as the "clonecaves/cellars" they bring up which were abundant in Origins, and even most open areas were obvious rehashes).

Though I'm beginning to think I am the only person capable of using common sense over the need of an isometric camera.

But like I said, a lot of that could probably be explained away by a shitty translator so if an English review comes about and says the same negative things (without later listing them as positives), I'll contend that it's an inferior game to Origins (in some opinions). I have other issues, but I'll keep that out of it since it's all bias.

EDIT: And why the Hell did it take me four attempts to edit this to change "contradictory" to the proper "contradiction"? I need sleep. 

Also, inb4 "lolwitcher2isbetter"


----------



## Awesome (Feb 27, 2011)

I should definitely rip that review apart, but I'm not going to. Not even worth my time to, to be honest. All I will say is that the review is extremely opinionated and terrible.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2011)

> Story/Quests:9/10
> 
> +very thrilling, varied quests
> +nice surprises
> ...



Well, this seems promising.  ... wait no. Fuck that shit. No epicness.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well, this seems promising.  ... wait no. Fuck that shit. No epicness.



Though that's coming from someone that actually found the menu to be "overly-complicated."  And bitched about needing EA's approval for their screenshots (God forbid EA prevent you posting SPOILERS).


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well, this seems promising.  ... wait no. Fuck that shit. No epicness.



Which Bioware had been honest about since the beginning, that DA2 is not about and epic battle/struggle against an ancient evil creature of foe.

It will be about a decision, and choices which shapes the Dragon Age and the future of all Thedas.

Personally I think that is kinda epic.

And that review is really, really self-contradictory. I am genuinely confused by it. 



> Controls:8/10
> 
> +free saving
> +easy to use UI
> ...



This especially I have to disagree with, as the non-iso view did not in any way hinder me playing the demo tactically or aiming AOE spells/skills. And while I know everyone loved the whole tapestry feel that DAO's menu and UI had, DA2's menu is much cleaner, easier to navigate and more informative.

So yes, this a very confusing review for me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> This especially I have to disagree with, as the non-iso view did not in any way hinder me playing the demo tactically or aiming AOE spells/skills.



*THANK YOU*.

I was beginning to think I was literally the only one that could function without it.

(I also agree with you about the epicness-assessment of the game, and how the telling of story and growth can be much more gratifying and satisfying than some big-bad.)


----------



## Awesome (Feb 27, 2011)

Funny how I completely forgot about tactical view during the demo. It really is unnecessary.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

Just to clarify, do you actually mean tactical _view_ or just tactical play in general?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 27, 2011)

Tactical view as in eagle's eye view. I used tactical play the whole time in the demo. Except when I'm spamming hail of arrows x 2 and firestorm. That's not very tactical


----------



## left4lol (Feb 27, 2011)

I personally doesn't find anything contradictory from the review except the one where he says the game is not long in summary but have the game length as positive point (but it might be the problem with translation).


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Funny how I completely forgot about tactical view during the demo. It really is unnecessary.



Same here, I didn't even consider TRYING to use it-I didn't know that it wasn't there until I came on this thread...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It really sucks that playing Mage causes your sister to die. I mean the brother's design is just so normal and lazy looking... it makes me not want to have him in my group.



Then don't have him in your group then  Use Fenris 

Also is it just me or did Bioware take Daniel Faraday's face and stick it on manHawke?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2011)

Is friendly fire gone fo realz, or just on normal?


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Is friendly fire gone fo realz, or just on normal?



Friendly fire is now only on Nightmare. Every other difficulty doesn't have it.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 27, 2011)

Good excuse to play nightmare, if you ask me. Plus, if a toolset does get released, you can expect mods to implement that right away.

However if I may comment on that:

I personally felt it was painfully tedious to always tell my party to stand still while I ran ahead with the mage casting oil->fireball->storms and shit. 

It's not like the new fireball knocks enemies down anyway


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2011)

lmao! 850k! 

Don't fret. They'll get their 1 mil. Greedy bastards.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lmao! 850k!
> 
> Don't fret. They'll get their 1 mil. Greedy bastards.



How it it greedy?  It's _free_. And _we_ get stuff for it!


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Good excuse to play nightmare, if you ask me. Plus, if a toolset does get released, you can expect mods to implement that right away.
> 
> However if I may comment on that:
> 
> ...



the toolset from da1 is still working for da 2. they probably only need to release a mod patch for the toolset so da2 knows what to look for and that's all that is needed.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2011)

Garrus said:


> How it it greedy?  It's _free_. And _we_ get stuff for it!



Those bastards! They're selling us out!


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> the toolset from da1 is still working for da 2. they probably only need to release a mod patch for the toolset so da2 knows what to look for and that's all that is needed.



Laidlaw already commented about the toolset - basically as you said. Something along the lines of there wasn't an actual toolset to release, so to speak, since they just did in-house work on the toolset from DA1. They said they are looking into how to update/upgrade the old toolset or some such for the community.


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 27, 2011)

so what good are mages now?

crushing prison isnot basically a useless dot  instead of decent growd control,fireball doesnt do jack,its like mages are all about doing damage now,or healing


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> so *what good are mages* now?
> 
> crushing prison isnot basically a useless dot  instead of decent growd control,fireball doesnt do jack,its like mages are all about *doing damage now,or healing*



 Derp.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNFqjQYXzu8[/YOUTUBE]

Erm... anyone seen this new footage from Germany? The city looks abandoned. I hope this isn't the way the PC version will look. 

Look @ 1:48, there's like no one around.


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 27, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Derp.


dealing damage is done by all classes ,so the only thing left is healing?
 who would choose to be a healer ?
I dont know how you played the mage in DAO,but I played the class for its wast utility in being able to separate and/or close of enemies,while doing significant damage

you cannot seriously tell me that you used crushing prison for damage,or  that you spammed fire ball for its aoe fiery goodness


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2011)

I never really understood why Bioware went away from the mages of BG series. They were the most fun to play. Time Stop , Imprisonment, Horrid Wilting, Chain Contingency, those were some seriously badass spells. 

Now it's fireball, ice, hex, most of these wouldn't even be level 5 spells in BG2.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 27, 2011)

Garrus said:


> How it it greedy?  It's _free_. And _we_ get stuff for it!



I assume you are talking about the demo. I saw the advertisement for a free item when completing the PS3 demo. However, I completed the 360 demo and I didn't see any indication that I received a free item.

edit: Nevermind. Figured out that I had to log onto bioware website.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 27, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I never really understood why Bioware went away from the mages of BG series.



Proprietary system, no need to share revenue with Wizards of the Coast.

As a big D&D and Forgotten Realms fan, this disappoints me greatly.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah i find it a sad thing that they don't have most of the fun spells back from the dnd system anymore


----------



## Wan (Feb 27, 2011)

Waking Nightmare, Walking Bomb, Blood Puppet...those are pretty fun.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I never really understood why Bioware went away from the mages of BG series. They were the most fun to play. Time Stop , Imprisonment, Horrid Wilting, Chain Contingency, those were some seriously badass spells.
> 
> Now it's fireball, ice, hex, most of these wouldn't even be level 5 spells in BG2.



The warriors had like,what,cleave and eventually a power strike? 

While as you said,mages were akin to gods in power..

You could literally break the game by playing a mage.

I mean..really..Timestop? 

At least some bosses were immune to that shit.

I won't even get into how hilarious your options were regarding how to attack,control,heal,buff,debuff,summon and utterly destroy you enemies.

And you forgot Cloudkill and Finger of Death!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Waking Nightmare, Walking Bomb, Blood Puppet...those are pretty fun.


Virulent Walking Bomb 

Easily my favorite spell.


----------



## G. Hawke (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh lordy, I finally have a complaint about DA2. Even I'll admit I have been way too positive about the whole thing. 

Kirkwall looks way too empty. 

While it has never been an issue for me in regards to Bioware games, because barring Athlaka they had never ever actually built an in game city that really felt like...well, a city. 

But from what I have seen of Kirkwall, it actually feels...vast. It has a genuine sense of actually being a city state, and thus the fact that Bioware has seemingly failed to take advantage of this is...annoying.

I am disappoint Bioware. 

And those bringing up old BG spells well.....now, I love BG2 and my favorite class of all time was probably Mage/Kensai and I did love chucking about all those ridiculous spells.

But seriously, do you people really want such overpowered shit like Finger of Death, Cloudkill and that spell that literally trapped you in the center of the earth (can't remember what it's called)?

Yeah, that was some crazy shit.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 27, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Oh lordy, I finally have a complaint about DA2. Even I'll admit I have been way too positive about the whole thing.
> 
> Kirkwall looks way too empty.
> 
> ...



Are you just talking about what's in the demo? They barely showed the city and only really showed it at night when you were fighting. Also, maybe the npcs don't come out at night in the city, there could be a curfew of some kind in effect. Maybe a lot of the citizens in the city are leaving for a safer area because dark spawn are roaming abouts.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The warriors had like,what,cleave and eventually a power strike?
> 
> While as you said,mages were akin to gods in power..
> 
> ...



Fighters had Whirlwind, 10 attacks per round. 

Even though mages had godlike powers, it was balanced by saving throws and virtually every bad guy by the end had magic resistance. The fighter was needed to chew through the hordes. 


G. Hawke said:


> And those bringing up old BG spells well.....now, I love BG2 and my favorite class of all time was probably Mage/Kensai and I did love chucking about all those ridiculous spells.
> 
> But seriously, do you people really want such overpowered shit like Finger of Death, Cloudkill and that spell that literally trapped you in the center of the earth (can't remember what it's called)?
> 
> Yeah, that was some crazy shit.



Imprisonment. 

A kensai-mage could solo all the archdemons at once. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSF6x_amqNM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2011)

and i thought warrior/mage was OP in baldur's gate 2. you know use those fireberries and have your super hammer in your offhand :3 once your run out of fire berries, he starts tossing his hammer at them 

ranged hasted thunder hammer did so much damage


----------



## left4lol (Feb 28, 2011)

PC Gamer Magazine Review (94 one)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Summary (posted earlier)


> - "upwards of 50 hours to finish"
> - "For all it's size and wonder, Origins didnt make full use of its fascinating world. Dragon Age 2 does it right."
> - "Outside of a few trips to the Deep Roads and a saunter to a Dalish camp, everything in Dragon Age 2 happens in Kirkwall."
> - "So many games promise real choice but fail to deliver. Dragon Age 2 is the most impressive attempt I've seen to make the decisions players make in a game mean something,"
> ...


for comparison DA: O get 94 from the same reviewer


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

Playing the demo now, gotta say it's better then I expected. Except the only thing is I hate it when a story is told through flashbacks.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 28, 2011)

> - "For all it's size and wonder, Origins didnt make full use of its fascinating world. Dragon Age 2 does it right."
> - "Outside of a few trips to the Deep Roads and a saunter to a Dalish camp, everything in Dragon Age 2 happens in Kirkwall."



Call me a Hater but isnt that a Contradiction ?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Call me a Hater but isnt that a Contradiction ?



Maybe he means you will learn more about the world instead of hearing about it.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!

"I want to be a dragon"

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!
> 
> "I want to be a dragon"
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!



That line is indeed absolutely out of place 

Sibling just died, mother drowning in tears and everyone else scared to death that they won't make it out alive.

*You*: CAN I HAS SHAPESHIFTS?


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2011)

Shapeshifts to protect the remaining family, im sorry but thats logical. They are on the run from hordes of darkspawn and they saw how the witch steamrolled them so easy, i will want such power to maximise my family's survival


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

I mean they could have worded it differently crap. Btw I thought Lefey or w/e her name is was supposed to die in DAO? Or is it one of those decisions thing where it's either her or Morrigan?


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 28, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I mean they could have worded it differently crap. Btw I thought Lefey or w/e her name is was supposed to die in DAO? Or is it one of those decisions thing where it's either her or Morrigan?



They worded it like that to make it out-of-place funny.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2011)

Naruto said:


> *You*: CAN I HAS SHAPESHIFTS?






Well..it is really cool..

He just thought outloud about that!


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

Everyone is dead or dying 
"Yeah thanks for saving us...you know what would be cool if you taught me how to be a dragon so I can be like Jake Long american badass."


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 28, 2011)

> Btw I thought Lefey or w/e her name is was supposed to die in DAO? Or is it one of those decisions thing where it's either her or Morrigan?


Lawl, you mean Flemmeth. She can't be killed using conventional means. She's probably some powerful old god or whatever.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

It's just the way Hawke says it. Have you heard him/her? You can hear the smile in their voice.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

King Vegeta said:


> Lawl, you mean Flemmeth. She can't be killed using conventional means. She's probably some powerful old god or whatever.





I see now. 













Naruto said:


> It's just the way Hawke says it. Have you heard him/her? You can hear the smile in their voice.



I don't think I can think about it with a straight face.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm with Vault - the actual statement still seems logical enough. I'm sure there are plenty of instances where the shorthand of decision-making made Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2 seem ridiculous even though they weren't.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

I lol'd whole heartily.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 28, 2011)

^

If she can't make me a dragon, I'd have asked her for one of those outfits.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

Also this ---->


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

Best game of 2012, true story.


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2011)

Now we're getting somewhere///


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also this ---->



Flawless victory..


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also this ---->



lol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jade (Feb 28, 2011)

How much items are they going to give us?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

Jesus Christ.. even more DLCs.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also this ---->


:rofl :lamo

awesome summary


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2011)

Heal on 60 sec cooldown... shit is retarded.

Think I might actually roll a Warrior for a change, or a rogue. Mage felt highly meh in the demo. =/


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

There are plenty of good companion mages anyway. And for that much, warrior. Rogues are up for debate. Varric seems cool, I anticipate Sebastian. Isabela I'm indecisive about.

Also, some clarification. It seems that the new goal actually entails the Facebook post of EACH day, until March 4th, reaching 1 million "impressions."


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There are plenty of good companion mages anyway. And for that much, warrior. Rogues are up for debate. Varric seems cool, I anticipate Sebastian. Isabela I'm indecisive about.
> 
> Also, some clarification. It seems that the new goal actually entails the Facebook post of EACH day, until March 4th, reaching 1 million "impressions."



What, impressions being "likes"?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

Impressions being "Shared," I believe since the page tells you to click the "Share" link.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

Stanley Woo said:
			
		

> It is based on the tone indicator, and the last few choices made by the player. If you have chosen a humourous response for the last few conversation choices, then any "humourous personality" exclusive dialogue options will appear. These do not appear in every conversation, nor is every personality represented equally. If you try to "combine" personalities, you will essentially lose them, since you're not making consecutive choices of a particular personality.
> 
> @bikeracer4487:
> Our conversation system recognizes how often you've picked a certain response tone. If you've chosen the "humourous" response more than a few times in a row, Hawke is considered to have a "humourous personality." In certain dialogues, Hawkes who have a "humourous personality" will have a special, exclusive dialogue option that reflects that personality. It's like an easter egg. these special, exclusive dialogue options are not plot-critical; they are an extra bit of fun and roleplaying for players.



Stanley goes on to clarify/sum up some of it simply:



> Yes, some dialogue options will only appear if the player has chosen a certain "personality" of response for the last 5 or 6 responses.



You can see some of how the personality carries over, vaguely, in the demo. Prime example is when Bethany remarks that you can't keep running. For example, if you reply humorously/sarcastically, when your mother remarks that you can go to Kirkwall, the standard reply is "Well that wouldn't have been my first choice..."

However if you choose the more saintly option, the reply is more like "Are you sure that's wise?" as I recall (I don't have the exact quote but eh).


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 28, 2011)

Um, impressions are unique views for the post... wherever the post may be, be it on the Dragon Age fan page wall or the wall of anyone who shares it. Impressions are not "shares" or "likes", they're more like hits. The impression statistic on Facebook is also usually hidden.


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2011)

Tokkan said:


> Um, impressions are unique views for the post... wherever the post may be, be it on the Dragon Age fan page wall or the wall of anyone who shares it. Impressions are not "shares" or "likes", they're more like hits. The impression statistic on Facebook is also usually hidden.



Well, that explains that...


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Jade (Feb 28, 2011)

Carver has it tough...at least from the spoilers I've seen(IF IT IS TRUE).

*Spoiler*: _!!SPOILER!!..Only click if you want to be spoiled_ 




Death by the Deep Roads or Crazy on Lyrium or he just dies.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

It's Carver. He doesn't count. 

Anyways, here's a little look at the .

No solid release date yet, but the "review" says "next month." To sum up the assessment, the reviewer says it feels like a "real" game and not just some marketing ploy. Uses a combination of turn-based combat and tower-building.

Furthermore, according to Amazon.com, Dragon Age II pre-orders (based on the SKU) have reached into the top 30 list for the overall Video Games section for the week.

For Playstation 3, Dragon Age II was number 30 (up to number 20 since the article).

For PC, Dragon Age II was number 14 (down to number 17 since the article).

For XBox 360, Dragon Age II was number 9 (up to number 6 since the article).

In the console/system-specific lists, Dragon Age II is number 1 in 360, number 4 in Playstation 3, and number 1 in PC/Mac (which strangely has hardware mixed in with it's actual GAMES list).

Not that these matter to anyone.

Not that others on the lists are big deals. Number 2 and 3 in the 360 list are Black Ops and Halo: Reach. 1, 2, and 3 in PS3 are Killzone 3, Black Ops, and MLB 11. PC list is riddled with hardware.

Big surprise: Top two in overall video games are Pokemon Black and Pokemon White.


----------



## Jade (Feb 28, 2011)

There can still be hope for Carver


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

There is, but he's more expendable since we have Fenris. 

Then, Bethany is made obsolete by Merrill and Anders... but she at least looks cool.


----------



## Jade (Feb 28, 2011)

smfh at myself. Reading the spoilers killed me . This is what I get for actually looking at bioware forums.


----------



## The Max (Feb 28, 2011)

Just finish playing the demo and will definitely buy on release date



Garrus said:


> Big surprise: Top two in overall video games are Pokemon Black and Pokemon White.



How so ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

The "big surprise" comment was sarcasm.  It's never surprising when a Pokemon, Halo, or Call of Duty game tops any lists.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> smfh at myself. Reading the spoilers killed me . This is what I get for actually looking at bioware forums.



That's why I don't read DA2 threads, or related articles, very much. I don't like getting spoiled even a bit. It will be bad when it comes to Mass Effect 3 though. The DLC, pre-order bonuses, and special editions will be driving me crazy for more ME news, come fall.


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone else disappointed with the demo ?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Outlandish said:


> anyone else disappointed with the demo ?


Yes.**



>Dragon Age: Origins
• 1,000,000 Words
• 1,000 Cinematics
• 1,000 Characters
• 56,000 Spoken Lines
• 60 Hours of Gameplay


>Dragon Age II
• 400,000 Words
• 2,500 Cinematics
• 500 Characters
• 38,000 Spoken Lines
• 40 Hours of Gameplay

So they've added twice as many cinematics, but the game is shorter.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 1, 2011)

Outlandish said:


> anyone else disappointed with the demo ?


Me, though i still have some hope on the actual game .
They should try develop this game further then trying to go quick cash in this release .


Kitsukaru said:


> Yes.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is character refer to character model or actual character. because i'm pretty sure there aren't 1000 character in origin.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

well it won't be models, there are far fewer models than characters

probably characters with at least 1 line of respond to w/e your player does


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 1, 2011)

It is likely referring to all NPCs you see in game, including the ones you don't interact with. I find this odd because Kirkwall is supposed to be a large city, for one, and the story supposedly spans 10 years.

Also how can they possibly have LESS spoken lines, considering the fact that the protagonist now has a voice actor?


----------



## Outlandish (Mar 1, 2011)

Well the addons alone should suffice for the lack of words and spoken lines. 

I didn't really think the game play was that much of a step up in the demo, the system seems the same really with a few new addons nothing substantial. 

jumping around as a rouge was pretty sweet though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2011)

Gameplay was mashing A/X.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 1, 2011)

Tried the demo. I really really hate the new more zoomed in camera. Its just retarded as hell. I'm glad the combat system is more or less the same as DA: O though, although it really doesn't work well with the new camera. Also, the billion waves of Darkspawn got kind of boring after awhile, lol. You fight one wave, less than 2 minutes later. U get to fight another wave, and then another and another. 

I hear that most of Dragon Age 2 takes place in Kirkwall only? I don't really know what to feel about that. Seems incredibly stale and linear if that's true. I hope I am proven wrong and Kirkwall is incredibly huge or something.

Btw, is there dual-wielding in DA2? I've already forgotten what was in the talent trees. I remember my Grey Warden Warrior in DA: O being a complete death-dealing machine with dual-wielding and am wondering if i can do that again in DA2.

Anyway, on a sidenote. I also didn't realise how ridiculous the leftover blood spatter was, haha! I played DA: O on my old lousy computer with lowest graphics settings so there was no blood spatter on my character so seeing it now really made me laugh at how ridiculous it looked.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 1, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Gameplay was mashing A/X.


That's why PC version will be superior. 

Or will they leave option to change button-mashing system in console version too?


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> That's why PC version will be superior.
> 
> Or will they leave option to change button-mashing system in console version too?



PC version won't have click-to-attack. Only auto-attack.

Console will have both.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> PC version won't have click-to-attack. Only auto-attack.
> 
> Console will have both.


Wrong you will have it if you use controller on PC


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Wrong you will have it if you use controller on PC



Last I saw Bioware say, there won't be and they haven't enabled controller-compatibility with the PC version. But if it changed recently, so be it.

Though lol at anyone that would get a PC game like this to PLAY it with a controller.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2011)

Why are people complaining about the zoomed camera? Did no one every play Origins on console?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

I played Origins on Console, then on PC. PC is clearly the master race.  I can't go back to console. The cameras in DA2 is fine with me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Why are people complaining about the zoomed camera? Did no one every play Origins on console?



According to BioWare the console sales exceeded PC sales, which is why they focused on console this time around.

You have to remember that half this thread and 90% of the reviews are "What?! This isn't Origins/The Witcher!"


----------



## Jesus (Mar 1, 2011)

There's already a mod out unlocking the character creator and difficulty settings for the demo.

Making an attractive male character seems to be actually manageable this time, that's a nice improvement.


----------



## Jade (Mar 1, 2011)

I like how Bethany and Carver change so they won't look the same in each playthrough. Probably old news but new to me. That's what I'm seeing in the CC pics I'm looking at.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 1, 2011)

It is pretty nice. Though the Carver I got with my custom Hawke is ugly as sin.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

In other news, Razer has released some nifty . Namely the DeathAdder mouse, BlackWidow keyboard, and the Razer Onza TE XBox 360 controller that I would kill fifty nuns for.

There's also a messenger bag, and mousepad. You also apparently get the Ring of Whispers (an item otherwise obtainable only by spending fifteen dollars at Epic Weapons) with any purchase except the bag (so only mouse, the pad, keyboard and controller).

@Jesus - I think that Carver looks better than the default one.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Jesus said:


> It is pretty nice. Though the Carver I got with my custom Hawke is ugly as sin.



Damn your Hawke looks like one suave mutha fucker.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree with The Boss.

Finally a Bioware game where it seems more plausible to make attractive males.


----------



## Jade (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, CC looks much improved from all the screens I've seen. No more mutated males .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy heck,you can do some pretty bitchin Hawke's with the CC!


MageHawke:



WarriorHawke:


And of course RogueHawke:


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

That last one is a Mage.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2011)

Plus they look like pansies.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That last one is a Mage.



That's the face of a rogue!

On the other hand..how about this one!





The characters people have done are hilarious..


----------



## Penance (Mar 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's the face of a rogue!
> 
> On the other hand..how about this one!
> 
> ...



OMG, default character...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you guys get your game already?  How are you guys making the characters? I wanna make mine too. 

Also... warrior Hawke..


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Or how about what this user did..




> The Lesser Evil wrote...
> 
> I made my Hawke younger, and ended up with someone looking like he escaped from a JRPG.
> 
> ...



 

If you are PC master race Boss you just do this  :



> Gibbed wrote...
> 
> 
> Extract this to My Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age 2 Demo\
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

People are already doing mods for Bethany and Carver?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 1, 2011)

Did anyone else find that Nightmare difficulty switches off after you arrive in Kirkwall?  It goes back to being piss easy again  

Mind blast takes ninja skills on nightmare seeing as it works on your allies but there's no visual guide as to the radius off the stupid thing

It's much more fun than the regular difficulty btw, so you should try it if you're on PC


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> People are already doing mods for Bethany and Carver?



Not mods.

In the original game their faces change based on how your Hawke looks like.

But the results are funny as heck..


And Nightmare difficuly is hard as heck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Not mods.
> 
> In the original game their faces change based on how your Hawke looks like.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Bioware said their hair isn't supposed to change due to issues they were having (particularly the coloring).

Unless they finagled system which would be even better.

Also... I'm upping the ante and willing to kill a hundred nuns for that Razer controller.


----------



## Kri (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the character creator. <3


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

I caved and decided to DL the PC demo and am working with the character creator myself. This should keep me busy for a little while. XD

Nice to see hairstyles for the siblings, and mother, change based upon how you look.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Kri (Mar 1, 2011)

The inventory mod crashed my computer :x

It was nice using a different staff for the little bit I got to though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2011)

FECKING TINY TEXT!

WHY WON'T BIOWARE RESPOND? IT EVEN AFFECTS HDTVS!


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel weird for being the only one out of I guess ten people that didn't have text issues?


----------



## Penance (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I feel weird for being the only one out of I guess ten people that didn't have text issues?



I didn't...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


>



that's just fucking great


----------



## left4lol (Mar 1, 2011)

> *Razer and BioWare Prepare You For Battle In Dragon Age II *
> 
> Razer, the world’s leading high-end precision gaming brand, and Bioware, the critically acclaimed game developer, unleash their Dragon Age II product line to aid your rise to power in this sequel to 2009’s Game of the Year and one of 2011’s most anticipated games, which launches on March 8, 2011 in North America and March 11, 2011 in Europe on the Xbox 360 computer and videogame system, PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system, PC and Mac.
> 
> Razer’s exclusively designed PC weaponry includes an ergonomically precise Razer DeathAdder mouse, a speed-enhancing Razer Goliathus mouse mat, and a tactile-sensitive Razer BlackWidow Ultimate mechanical keyboard. On the Xbox 360 computer and videogame system, the Razer Onza Tournament Edition with adjustable resistance analog sticks is the perfect weapon to wield on your rise to power. The Dragon Age II messenger bag is the warrior’s perfect loot-carrying solution with ample space for gaming on the go.




Wow it looks like DA is the new Call of Duty now 


Garrus said:


> I feel weird for being the only one out of I guess ten people that didn't have text issues?


The problem only exist when you use high resolution (1080p and up) so the console version wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Gonna make a new character now.  This is too fun!


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Wow it looks like DA is the new Call of Duty now



Posted last page. Not that the "Call of Duty" comment makes much sense.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

MOTHER OF GOD. I am rolling male on my main run.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

The male looks really goood....


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna try a male next. Just finished one on female. Her face came out a little rounded at times than I wanted (made her look much younger, even though she's supposed to be the oldest XD), but eh.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I am loving the character creation in this.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm having a HUGE fangasim over custom male Hawke.  He just looks so goood. Is there a self romance option?  Also.. dat voice. Manly as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

In honor of the Ser Isaac of Clarke Armor, I'm trying to make one that kinda resembles Isaac. THough there's no appropriate hair style/color, but alas!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In honor of the Ser Isaac of Clarke Armor, I'm trying to make one that kinda resembles Isaac. THough there's no appropriate hair style/color, but alas!



Issac has no hair.... DA2 has that option I think.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Isaac has very short black/greying hair.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap, you can make attractive customized people in a Bioware game. 



TasteTheDifference said:


>




Oh my. That is shocking on many levels.


----------



## SinisterThought (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you make old people?
If I play a damn wizard I must look like one


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The warriors had like,what,cleave and eventually a power strike?
> 
> While as you said,mages were akin to gods in power..
> 
> ...


You know someone is bullshitting when you read stuff like this. 9th level spells weren't castable in vanilla BGII other than from scrolls. You needed a level cap remover for them to be learnable. 
Also: it's true Mages in D&D are stronger than warrios, that's mostly because of a pen and paper mechanic.  In p&p you level up at a slower rate, therefore fighters have it easier until level 14-15.


*BTW the most overpowered builds in BGII (I use the latest version of BWP with about 30GB of mods) would be a solo Bard (there are some nice kits) or a solo sorcerer (this guy is OP as fuck, there are some crazy mechanics with Wish and Project Image +Simulacrum).  Kensai/Mage is pretty good but it's like a solo version of  BGII  for dummies, doesn't require much tactics.
Time Stop + Shapeshift to Mind Flayer is a pretty cheesy tactic as well.
*

*Still,ToEE has the best combat engine ever sine in a RPG.*


Decided to give the demo a second chance. Sorry guys, this game is much shittier than I had anticipated.  It's so bad that it made me regret vanilla Fallout 3.
Any comparison with The Witcher 2 is going to result into a massive rapestomp.




Kitsukaru said:


> Yes.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might as well remove any interactive content and have the game play like a giant cinematic, a tv pilot.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 2, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Decided to give the demo a second chance. Sorry guys, this game is much shittier than I had anticipated.



No apology required. You're the one who won't be enjoying this game.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No apology required. You're the one who won't be enjoying this game.



It's okay, I'll gladly leave that to you and your refined tastes. 
Gonna miss the AAAwesome combat.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It's okay, I'll gladly leave that to you and your refined tastes.
> Gonna miss the AAAwesome combat.



I enjoy the combat system much better. Since the last one made me fall asleep. Well it might help that I don't play melee but still this last game had a odd system feel to it or at least it did to me. I do enjoy turn based and action based but it made it feel more like FF12 and I hated that shit.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Isaac has very short black/greying hair.



Pick the shortest hair and turn it gray. PROFIT.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone needs to make Shepard


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I enjoy the combat system much better. Since the last one made me fall asleep. Well it might help that I don't play melee but still this last game had a odd system feel to it or at least it did to me. I do enjoy turn based and action based but it made it feel more like FF12 and I hated that shit.


That's cool, have you tried pressing B? Something Better might happen. I for instance, binded the B button with the uninstaller, best choice and consequences I've ever made.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Mofo said:


> They might as well remove any interactive content and have the game play like a giant cinematic, a tv pilot.



Isn't that what MGS4 is for?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Mofo said:


> That's cool, have you tried pressing B? Something Better might happen. I for instance, binded the B button with the uninstaller, best choice and consequences I've ever made.



What is this Better?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> What is this Better?


I guess people were right about the Bio's crowd smarts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2011)

The mass cinematics just might be various copies of the same scene with slight differences based on choices made in DA1.

One reference to the warden you have male-alive, female-alive, male-dead, female-dead, elf, dwarf.  All little things that would have to be changed slightly to reference correctly.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> What is this Better?



lol ... wut?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol ... wut?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Proper nouns people come on.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Proper nouns people come on.



No, Eevihlis saying uninstall the game to make it better.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No, Eevihlis saying uninstall the game to make it better.



You mean like I had to do with The Witcher?  The book is more interactive anyways.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No, Eevihlis saying uninstall the game to make it better.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You mean like I had to do with The Witcher?  The book is more interactive anyways.


Speaking of that, I tried to play the game too. I played about 10 mins, it was an alright game. Not bad, nor good. I'll probably play more later when I get the chance.  


You mad? :ho


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of that, I tried to play the game too. I played about 10 mins, it was an alright game. Not bad, nor good. I'll probably play more later when I get the chance.



The intro had me banging my head against a wall, hoping something either story-revealing or action-oriented would happen. Neither did.

Seems the main purpose of The Witcher is to have sex with as many people as possible. If I wanted that, I'd just play GTAIV.  Otherwise, just read the books.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of that, I tried to play the game too. I played about 10 mins, it was an alright game. Not bad, nor good. I'll probably play more later when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> You mad? :ho


----------



## left4lol (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The intro had me banging my head against a wall, hoping something either story-revealing or action-oriented would happen. Neither did.
> 
> Seems the main purpose of The Witcher is to have sex with as many people as possible. If I wanted that, I'd just play GTAIV.  Otherwise, just read the books.


Huh, Majority of people that have play The Witcher and Origin agree that that The Witcher have better storyline then DA: O. You just spoiled because you didn't even give the game a try .
and how could a book be more interactive then game .


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The intro had me banging my head against a wall, hoping something either story-revealing or action-oriented would happen. Neither did.
> 
> Seems the main purpose of The Witcher is to have sex with as many people as possible. If I wanted that, I'd just play GTAIV.  Otherwise, just read the books.



True.. it didn't really show anything to keep my interests to play more... I thought the fighting stance looked retarded.  The way he held the sword and all.. in that circular motion. Wut. 


 What the hell is this.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Huh, Majority of people that have play The Witcher and Origin agree that that The Witcher have better storyline then DA: O. You just spoiled because you didn't even give the game a try .
> and how could a book be more interactive then game .



All I ever heard about Witcher was that the story was kinda neat and you had sex with a dryad. 



The Boss said:


> What the hell is this.



Those are black people.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> True.. it didn't really show anything to keep my interests to play more... I thought the fighting stance looked retarded.  The way he held the sword and all.. in that circular motion. Wut.



There's actually three stances, all equally retarded. 




Eevihl said:


> All I ever heard about Witcher was that the story was kinda neat and you had sex with a dryad.



I'm pretty sure it's just a sex-simulation adaptation of an otherwise perfectly good book series.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Those are black people.



Indeed....  Where can one find these...black people, you say?  Do they all have skates?


----------



## left4lol (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just a sex-simulation adaptation of an otherwise perfectly good book series.



I don't know how you get that opinion but that definitely just plain wrong. people that have that opinion is either retarded or greatly biased. Just like Bioware game, all the sex scene is skip able and you wouldn't get any disadvantage doing it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Those are black people.


That's racist. 



Garrus said:


> There's actually three stances, all equally retarded.


The only think I ever hear about Witcher is the full nude sex scene.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The only think I ever hear about Witcher is the full nude sex scene.



I think games should automatically lose credibility when the point is to collect SEX CARDS.  Unless it's GTA or Duke Nukem.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Penance said:


> Indeed....  Where can one find these...black people, you say?  Do they all have skates?



Africa and no only the cool ones do but you gotta pay extra. But at least they sing and dance. 







left4lol said:


> I don't know how you get that opinion but that definitely just plain wrong. people that have that opinion is either retarded or greatly biased.
> Just like Bioware game, all the sex scene is skip able and you wouldn't get any disadvantage doing it.



No but it does add a level of character development. In the Witcher you whore yourself out to like 20 chicks.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Africa and no only the cool ones do but you gotta pay extra. But at least they sing and dance.



Jesus.  I'm glad there are no black people in America...


----------



## left4lol (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I think games should automatically lose credibility when the point is to collect SEX CARDS.  Unless it's GTA or Duke Nukem.


your lose 


Eevihl said:


> No but it does add a level of character development. In the Witcher you whore yourself out to like 20 chicks.


Like i said it was all skipable. so if you want to be a manwhore go ahead and if you didn't no one forcing you to do it. people get a negative impression about the sex card but i see it no different then any other game that include in game sex really.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

There's a slightly-extended trailer for The Exiled Prince (Sebastian Vael) DLC that will be accessible. Just shows a few combat shots of Sebastian on top of what the regular trailer showed, as well as revealed the Lust Demon (with a slightly changed design).


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 2, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> All I ever heard about Witcher was that the story was kinda neat and you had sex with a dryad.


I'd say The Witcher probably has a better story than DA: O it has more unpredictable twists and turns and the story in general is a lot darker. Anyway why is the dryad the most memorable person that was mentioned that you sleep with. I mean you have sex with THE Lady of the Lake, the person who gives Arthur Excalibur and who gives you Arondight, Sir Lancelots mythical sword.

Ironically the world of the Witcher is set in the future, since mankind pretty much almost destroys, travels to another dimension where elves etc inhabit and start technologically from scratch. It has a pretty weird lore which is explained in the books.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Also, they updated the actual . Includes a new short blib of what is going on and what can be expected (Sebastian Vael, his quest, and a few new items). Also contains concept art for Sebastian, a couple screenshots, and a link to a .pdf file containing a short story about Sebastian written by Gaider.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

I swear... Matt Rhodes, the concept artist for Bioware, he's good but he can't draw good faces. It's so disappointing. Here's his DA if any one wanna take a look.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think overall he's that bad - it just seems a lot of the DAII characters came out kind of cruddy (like his Anders, Merrill and Isabela). But really, in the face. It's a strange style but it's interesting in a way.

Also, has anyone encountered any of the finishing moves/fatalities/deathblows in the DAII demo? I read about a few people encountering them but I literally have not seen a single one. Maybe just not in the demo and people are full of shit? And I don't think the first fake fight with the Ogre counts.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't think overall he's that bad - it just seems a lot of the DAII characters came out kind of cruddy (like his Anders, Merrill and Isabela). But really, in the face. It's a strange style but it's interesting in a way.


No.. all of it is really bad. Trust me. I'm a doctor.  The faces are decent in general, but I think he could do better than that.



> Also, has anyone encountered any of the finishing moves/fatalities/deathblows in the DAII demo? I read about a few people encountering them but I literally have not seen a single one. Maybe just not in the demo and people are full of shit? And I don't think the first fake fight with the Ogre counts.


Im calling bullshit on this too.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

You call bullshit on everything.

PRETTY BOLD, WITH THAT AVATAR AND ALL.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You call bullshit on everything.
> 
> PRETTY BOLD, WITH THAT AVATAR AND ALL.



...the movie MIGHT be alright...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You call bullshit on everything.
> 
> PRETTY BOLD, WITH THAT AVATAR AND ALL.



AT LEAST I DON'T HAVE HIPSTER DANTE AS MY AVATAR.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> AT LEAST I DON'T HAVE HIPSTER DANTE AS MY AVATAR.



Better than stereotypical-anime-character bipolar Dante. 

Besides, there's no such thing as "hipsters" to the Brits.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Britsters...:ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Better than stereotypical-anime-character bipolar Dante.
> 
> Besides, there's no such thing as "hipsters" to the Brits.



... *wait*. You mad there's no Capt. British?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... *wait*. You mad there's no Capt. British?



No.  I'm saying this Dante can't be a hipster, because there are no British hipsters.  Silly duck.

I wanted Jensen Ackles as Captain America. 

Fun fact: The movie won't be called "Captain America: The First Avenger" in some countries like Russia. Simply, "The First Avenger."


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus, you're trying to convince me that vomit is awesome by virtue of not being shit.

Just because original Dante was an obnoxious anime dork doesn't make new dante, who appears to be an emo Benicio del Toro, a breath of fresh air. Original Dante in later iterations (DMC 3/4) was saved by the fact Capcom didn't take him seriously. He was a joke and Capcom basked in it. New Dante is too "dark and gritty" to be anything but bad marketing.

It's the same difference between "sassy" Leon in RE4 and DEADSERIOUS Chris in RE5. When you write shit characters, at least be ironic about it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shit, when did I wander into the "Weaboo Fanclub"?

Anyway... it's amazing it took Bioware this long to come up with a halfway decent character creation.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Not liking outdated punk-inspired "cool guys" makes me a weeaboo?

OMG, he smokes AND he doesn't conform to basic hygiene? He's the bee's knees? It's a pathetic, overdone conception of cool.

And before you say I think it, old Dante wasn't cool, either; he was a dork.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, mate, the DMC thread is .


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Where's the Captain america thread?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Penance said:


> Where's the Captain america thread?



You're in it.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Hey, mate, the DMC thread is .



Let's get back on topic talking about the new Captain America movie. 

Don't get mad because you're the only person who likes shitty emo Dante.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

**
Jensen Ackles would've been much better. Chris Evans should've stuck to doing bad Fantastic Four adaptations. 

Kids 'deez days.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Jensen Ackles would've been much better. Chris Evans should've stuck to doing bad Fantastic Four adaptations.
> 
> Kids 'deez days.



What about Scott Pilgrim?


----------



## Jade (Mar 2, 2011)

CC is more interesting than the 1st.

My crap PC can handle that then it crashes :sanji.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm considering trying the inventory unlock.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

This is important. Does the inventory unlock allow me to strip my man warden to his panties? :sanji

Also I didn't like the idea of Evans as C. Ameri at first but then I saw how awesome his body was... and DAT SMILE  and I was all like.. HHHNNNNGGHHH--!!! DO want. Haterz gonna hate!


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This is important. Does the inventory unlock allow me to strip my man warden to his panties? :sanji


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Hana said:


>



DAT FUCKING CHEST.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Rep to whoever makes a perfect representation of Charlie Sheen as a Hawke.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 2, 2011)

Aurora said:


> CC is more interesting than the 1st.
> 
> My crap PC can handle that then it crashes :sanji.



try disabling v-sync and/or AA in the video options. it seems to be the cause of most of the crashing problems.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Better than stereotypical-anime-character bipolar Dante.
> 
> Besides, there's no such thing as "hipsters" to the Brits.


​


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Better than stereotypical-anime-character bipolar Dante.
> 
> Besides, there's no such thing as "hipsters" to the Brits.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ​



Old news is old.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ​



Still mad?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

**


----------



## Amuro (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Besides, there's no such thing as "hipsters" to the Brits.



Who told you that shit we have plenty of Hipsters here xD

I was a bit wary of this but i'm quite looking forward to this now shame i can't play the demo.

Is there any pics of some of the armor sets you can get through the game?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Who told you that shit we have plenty of Hipsters here xD



Fucking Brits, you have to ruin everything. You're worse than the Japs.




> I was a bit wary of this but i'm quite looking forward to this now shame i can't play the demo.
> 
> Is there any pics of some of the armor sets you can get through the game?



Only the two you can get in the demo, the one you get at the fake start (which is also all of the promo-images you see).

Then Carver and Aveline both have images that show them in one piece of different armor.

S'about it.

All I want is to hear Merrill's voice from Eve Myles.  Captivating, I'm sure.

And the Dalish Pariah specialization sounds promising since it supposedly has Blood Magic in it.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's the face of a rogue!
> 
> On the other hand..how about this one!
> 
> ...



Lion's mane porkchop sideburns!?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats really awesome.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 3, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I[/YOUTUBE]



Best thing ever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

March 5th at 1pm PST time, Mike Laidlaw will be doing another live demo. This one will feature yet another Q&A session with the chatters. The actual demo will consists of showing off the Character Creator, giving us a view of The Exiled Prince DLC, and showing off some of the promotional items that are available (as well as anything else he feels like showing at the time).

You'll be able to watch the demo  when it begins.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 3, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Huh, Majority of people that have play The Witcher and Origin agree that that The Witcher have better storyline then DA: O. You just spoiled because you didn't even give the game a try .
> and how could a book be more interactive then game .



I'll going to do something shocking by totally, utterly and strongly agreeing with you. 

The Witcher did have a better story and totally wins out as a dark fantasy World (a brilliant example of a crapsack universe)

Yes I know, the world must be spinning off it's axis.

But anyone who even attempts to claim that it had better storytelling, characters and genuine emotional responses to what is basically a fake world is lying through their teeth (I tend to be one of those each to own POV kinda of people, but I am making an exception this time).

I finished the game despite it's horribly clunky and annoying gameplay mechanics (I did like the potions though, but they are only important if you bother with the highest difficulty), utterly boring and emotionally unengaging  pc and npc's (I think I might actually hate Garrett) and a narrative structure that I personally (I stress, personally) found to be clunky and uneven.

I did like the World itself, the written lore (I think I read just about every book in game) and the multitude of genuinely interesting creatures/monsters.

Was the Witcher a good game? Yes, most definitely, maybe even better than simply good.

But I still have DAO installed and played, whereas I can't even remember where my Witcher dvd is.

So obviously I am very, very biased. 



			
				Garrus said:
			
		

> I wanted Jensen Ackles as Captain America.



Nay, he is totally Hawkeye dammit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkeye is totally Jeremy Renner.

And considering The Witcher was a book series for a decade to decade and a half...

It's like saying Star Wars games are better than Mass Effect because of it's world - it was already made for them.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 3, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I'll going to do something shocking by totally, utterly and strongly agreeing with you.
> 
> The Witcher did have a better story and totally wins out as a dark fantasy World (a brilliant example of a crapsack universe)
> 
> ...


Eh I only say that The Witcher have a better storyline then DA: O the one that you seem to agree. it definitely didn't have a better voice actor or better character interaction then DA: O.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 3, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Eh I only say that The Witcher have a better storyline then DA: O the one that you seem to agree. it definitely didn't have a better voice actor or better character interaction then DA: O.



Oh, my apologies. 

The entirety of my comments were not directed at you specifically, but rather my general view on the argument of "Witcher Story > DAO Story" constantly brought up by most Witcher fans at which point _most_ of them tend to forget the things DAO did so much better than The Witcher. 

Cheers.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 3, 2011)

So did anyone buy this DA2 did they improve from the demo or it's the same?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 XBOX: *Leaked*
Dragon Age 2 PS3: *Leaked*
Dragon Age 2 PC: *Not yet leaked*


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 3, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> So did anyone buy this DA2 did they improve from the demo or it's the same?



1) It's not out yet.
2) That demo came out like two weeks ago.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> 1) It's not out yet.
> 2) That demo came out like two weeks ago.


Oh, it's out now


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

>Implying leaked console games is news


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Why isn't PC leaked yet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Because it's a PC action - the PC users are upset at BioWare and other companies for marketing their games more towards consoles and blaming PC pirates for their losses (this started with Crysis and their developer).

That's why every game so far this year has been leaked in advance but ONLY on the console.

There's also a slew of PC articles coming out now trying to defend PC pirating and saying "See? Consoles are worse and now it's not happening to PCs."

It's a collective, coordinated attack.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally, I blame the Illuminati.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Fuckin' Free Masons, man...


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

My first attempt at a Garrett Hawke:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Calm down Garrus. 

Also I finally tried out Mage. Damn, them outfit are hideous. The face doesn't go with the body. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

But the Illuminati just make me so fucking mad.

I blame Dan Brown. But Dan Brown also makes me mad. Actually I think it's Dan Brown's association of the Illuminati that makes me mad. They're actually okay guys.

I agree with your assessment but it's still a good face. I like my face even though it keeps reminding me of Asuma from Naruto and that one guy from FFXII. I'm going to keep experimenting, still have a few days to perfect a male warrior and female rogue at least.

My other main concern will be to make sure that the siblings look decent. I don't mind Bethany's look for the most part but Carver always looks like garbage. I've only seen three incarnations, though. Not sure if there will be more.

And who KNOWS what he final product will bring since BioWare keeps making clear this is NOT the final build.

I'm hoping I can watch the demo on the 5th. Have to go to my father's for dinner but maybe I'll bring my netbook and watch.  Though I'm sure they'll have a recorded feed up later.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Holly shit.. *Im going to play this game as ANDY WHITFIELD.*


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Calm down Garrus.
> 
> Also I finally tried out Mage. Damn, them outfit are hideous. The face doesn't go with the body.
> 
> ...



WHO IS THAT BUSTY BEAUTIFUL MAGE? DAMN DA2 CHICKS HOTTER THAN ME2 CHICKS DAYUM!


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Holly shit.. *Im going to play this game as ANDY WHITFIELD.*






You're right!


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Wish there was better short-hair options (short like the actual Whitfield picture posted or... Isaac Clarke/Gunner Wright, but alas).


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

no characters in middles ages had short hair!


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Or the Caesar haircut that the SA trailer warden Malcolm has.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Vai said:


> no characters in middles ages had short hair!



Your MOM didn't have short hair.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Logan Hawke:


*Spoiler*: __ 




They call him The Wolverine.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope the hair graphics will look better in the final product...  That's th eonly thing that bothers me currently.

Also....


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats not Spartacus 

Try again  your getting there though, when you do get there tell me how you did it


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

I did notice that in-game the hair mods usually look better than they do in character creation. The beards as well (the beard for my male I posted last page looked glitched as all fuck in the CC but looked fine in game).

My Wolverine is ossum, even if inaccurate.


----------



## Vai (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Your MOM didn't have short hair.



now thats just a lie!


In other news the demo should be out for the 360 live silver/very poor people, I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2011)

Vorenus from Rome.  Bet you won't...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope the hair graphics will look better in the final product...  That's th eonly thing that bothers me currently.
> 
> Also....



Sweet shit 

Can u do Ganecus?


----------



## Yeti (Mar 4, 2011)

This game is going to cause my social downfall...for about 20-30 hours.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sweet shit
> 
> Can u do Ganecus?


I'm pretty sure I can. They even have his hair and all.. but I wont get to it until this weekend. 



Vault said:


> Thats not Spartacus
> 
> Try again  your getting there though, when you do get there tell me how you did it


I'll prefect it once the game comes out. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm pretty sure I can. They even have his hair and all.. but I wont get to it until this weekend.



Hook me  up with a  code if you do

ill rep you


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Again, we also have to take into consideration this isn't the final build, so who knows what to expect from the finished product. It could have more, it could have less.  We shall see soon.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2011)

Ita i look forward to it  

I might try Snake


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

The second Technology Post from the BioWare developer blog is here:



The beauty is reserved for the PC!


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Those wraith-like demons look like some Geth. 

It's looking nice, though.

Still messing with CC. Can only get three different "kinds" of family.  Though I guess I'll get the ultimate test on Tuesday.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Orrr..you can see the beginning of the game right here!



Do YOU have the will to resist it?


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, because it does not solve my dilemma. 

I will watch the demo of The Exiled Prince and the promo goodies, though.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yes, because it does not solve my dilemma.
> 
> I will watch the demo of The Exiled Prince and the promo goodies, though.



The game looks much better even on consoles than the demo did.

The textures are much better for once.


And Carver's a jackass..




> *Aveline:
> 
> You survived Lothering eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably won't be able to get DA2 for a while. ;_;

I'll have to resist all spoilers. . . . D:


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Probably won't be able to get DA2 for a while. ;_;
> 
> I'll have to resist all spoilers. . . . D:



Well,for what it's worth,I like what I am seeing in the stream.


As I said,why the fuck would they release the demo without the high-res textures and effects?

It adds so much to the game.

The voice acting is good,Carver's a dick..you know,the usual.

Oh,and I love the way Kirkwall looks.

It's so..it's a stange mix between Bizantine architecture and some Middle-East influences thrown in for good measure.

Also they have a thing for bronze statues of slaves it seems..

Edit:

Oh God,how could I forget how epic Male Hawke's voice is.

Is like velvet wrapping a core of solid diamond..


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't suppose there's any Merrill?

And is Kirkwall as empty as a certain reviewer claimed with whopping three seconds of video?

Also glad to hear it looks even better on console.  Doesn't make me feel as bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't suppose there's any Merrill?
> 
> And is Kirkwall as empty as a certain reviewer claimed with whopping three seconds of video?
> 
> Also glad to hear it looks even better on console.  Doesn't make me feel as bad.



Well,it shows only the beginning with the landing in the dock of Kirkwall so no Merril yet.

There are people there for certain,refugees,guards and it's crowded.

I don't really know if it's going to be as crowded as there in the other parts of town.

And I was surprised about how good it looks,at least regarding the textures.

Edit:

And that's as much as I will watch that stream.

Spoilers are beginning to rear their ugly heads and frankly,the guy playing it is a moron,but I suppose that is often true with early releases and the guys playing them.

"Oh look guys,the fireball has a RANGE!"

"Wow,there's so much talking you can do with these guys!"

"Wow,why did my mage died when I went H2H with that big Ogre without having a healing spell? "

FUUUU-


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't finish Dragon Age 1, and I may never get to ever finish it probably. So should I get Dragon Age 2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't finish Dragon Age 1, and I may never get to ever finish it probably. So should I get Dragon Age 2?



depends why didn't u finish DA: O


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> depends why didn't u finish DA: O



The Fade in Broken Circle was boring as shit.

Also, I kept starting over to play different races but I got tired of doing that Darkspawn battle shit with Duncan after the Origins over and over so I quit.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The second Technology Post from the BioWare developer blog is here:
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty is reserved for the PC!



i knew it. PC is master race afterall


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> The Fade in Broken Circle was boring as shit.
> 
> Also, I kept starting over to play different races but I got tired of doing that Darkspawn battle shit with Duncan after the Origins over and over so I quit.



God i hate the fade too, But unless your playing on the PC nothing  u can do about it 

u have the same problem my brother had ill tell you what i told him 

you just gotta bite the bullet and get into it and by the time ur done you will realize u had a great time playing it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

God i'm glad i'm not the only one that hated The Fade. That place was so boring and tedious, it was as fun as watching grass grow.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 4, 2011)

So now that the game is out, how is it? I've been staying clear of any spoilers or news for that matter so I really don't have any clue, but I loved DA: Origins, so will I love this one too? Did they make any radical changes, for better or worse? No spoilers though please.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought that Fade was great and was one of the better and original quests in DA: O. Though I of course skipped it on the next playthroughs 

And damn, console version has been leaked already but why no pc version yet


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> So now that the game is out, how is it? I've been staying clear of any spoilers or news for that matter so I really don't have any clue, but I loved DA: Origins, so will I love this one too? Did they make any radical changes, for better or worse? No spoilers though please.



First of all,it's either out as in being leaked for the two competing consoles or street date broken.

It's not out for PC yet.

Secondly,it looks good from the prologue I saw.

My willpower being weak I would have watched the whole thing untill the end,but the utter stupidity of the player who streamed  the gameplay turned me off and I ragequit the stream!


And I saw Merril at least.

Her face is adorable and her voice is nice.

She looks a little like a..don't kill me fans..like a loli though.


The fact that the dude  made a white-haired elderly-looking mage Hawke and tried to romance her didn't exactly negate that impression..


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> God i hate the fade too, But unless your playing on the PC nothing  u can do about it
> 
> u have the same problem my brother had ill tell you what i told him
> 
> you just gotta bite the bullet and get into it and by the time ur done you will realize u had a great time playing it



what's wrong with the fade?

i liked it. it had some quirky mechanics and you had to find the right  forms to get pass a few doors, but it was more than obvious what to use and when.

you could always change back into your normal form and fight them that way. i liked the challenge and change presented in the fade. 

though the mechanics could have been a little smoother


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

If the fade bothered you, you're the cancer that is killing video games. The fade was never really meant to be enjoyable. It's the fucking fade. Nor was it difficult, for that matter.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Again, we also have to take into consideration this isn't the final build, so who knows what to expect from the finished product. It could have more,* it could have less*.  We shall see soon.


YOU. Stop that shit. 



Zen-aku said:


> Hook me  up with a  code if you do
> ill rep you


Noted.  



Vault said:


> Ita i look forward to it
> I might try Snake


OOooO SNAKE!  Im sure he is doable too. The only problem is the hair. 



Kitsukaru said:


> If the fade bothered you, you're the cancer that is killing video games. The fade was never really meant to be enjoyable. It's the fucking fade. Nor was it difficult, for that matter.


lol.... the fade was interesting as a story itself but it was because of the blurred out graphics that made it unbearable for me. IDK why, it just botheres me. Once was enough... but then again I did do 3-5 play thorughs on console.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> God i'm glad i'm not the only one that hated The Fade. That place was so boring and tedious, it was as fun as watching grass grow.



I LOVED that spirit transformation, though...the Golem change was nice, too...:


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

The mechanics were fun, the presentation was lacking.  That is fade.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And I saw Merril at least.
> 
> Her face is adorable and her voice is nice.
> 
> She looks a little like a..don't kill me fans..like a loli though.



Of course she must sound nice, it's Eve fuckin' Myles. 

Sauce, though?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Of course she must sound nice, it's Eve fuckin' Myles.
> 
> Sauce, though?








It starts from here.

What I linked is the start of part 1,after the prologue from the demo.

Click on part 2,part 3 e.t.c. in the upper right part of the screen.

Of course it's spoiler heavy,and people WILL get annoyed by the fact that the guy hasn't played an RPG in a looong time,along with the fact that he totally ignores the helpful messages that pop on the screen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

All I want to hear is Merrill's voice. I've been dying to hear it in general, and four times as much since I found out who voiced her.  Thanks.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

I might end up having my male Hawke tap Merrill since I really don't like ... whats her face that Gypsy chick. I would have him romance Aveline but she is cannot have. 

Maybe it's best to play male Hawke without romance. Alpha as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Isabela is a pirate, not a gypsy.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yeaah, that's right. She looks like a Gypsy. :V


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Not particularly. She looks obviously inspired in a way of Jack Sparrow (the hair, bandana and bead get-up... and missing a ship to have the full "pirate" title).

Also, just skipped ahead to hear Merrill's voice and it is wonderful. I am in love.  Oh Eve Myles, you do no wrong.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not particularly. She looks obviously inspired in a way of Jack Sparrow (the hair, bandana and bead get-up... and missing a ship to have the full "pirate" title).
> 
> Also, just skipped ahead to hear Merrill's voice and it is wonderful. I am in love.  Oh Eve Myles, you do no wrong.



Well,yeah.

But did you see that there were actual people on the streets of Kirkwall? 


That is awesome!

Not to mention so many quests..

And it seems that the road to greatness always starts in the slums.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Of course. Rags-to-riches mate.

I didn't look at too much. Like I said, my main concern was hearing Merrill since it was the only voice I had yet to hear (heard Isabela, Varric, Bethany, Carver, and Male Hawke long ago. First demo showed Lady Hawke, and demo itself had Aveline. They released Fenris gameplay and later did a demo with it. Anders and Sebastian had little trailers. Leaving just Merrill!)

Also, I wasn't really worried about the lack of people in Kirkwall. The only thing that mentioned it was a compilation vid that was trying to show off how DAII was a horrible game, and it literally showed three seconds of Kirkwall in some far, recess backstreet of it.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Of course. Rags-to-riches mate.
> 
> I didn't look at too much. Like I said, my main concern was hearing Merrill since it was the only voice I had yet to hear (heard Isabela, Varric, Bethany, Carver, and Male Hawke long ago. First demo showed Lady Hawke, and demo itself had Aveline. They released Fenris gameplay and later did a demo with it. Anders and Sebastian had little trailers. Leaving just Merrill!)
> 
> Also, I wasn't really worried about the lack of people in Kirkwall. The only thing that mentioned it was a compilation vid that was trying to show off how DAII was a horrible game, and it literally showed three seconds of Kirkwall in some far, recess backstreet of it.



Well um,what hits harder is that the Amells were once a great noble house,since 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the first Amell was the companion of Garahel (the legendary Grey Warden that ended the Fourth Blight) and an incredibly powerful mage.

Magic was always strong in their family.

But since Hawke's grandparents died,his uncle Gamlen basically spent all of their fortune on gambling and stupid get-rich-quick plans.

And now your mother and your sibling with you are forced to stay in the shitty little home of your uncle somewhere in the slums.



Ouch..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Haven't heard Merrill's voice yet. I'll find out when I play the game. I hate spoilers. 

Also, why can't I romance Aveline? No homo. Her husband is dead is he not? Playing as an alpha male I want someone as alpha as I am.


----------



## Hana (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Haven't heard Merrill's voice yet. I'll find out when I play the game. I hate spoilers.
> 
> Also, why can't I romance Aveline? No homo. Her husband is dead is he not? Playing as an alpha male I want someone as alpha as I am.



You can become close friends but no love sadly. If there are flirty lines though...I'm using them anyway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

It's like Samara all over. "Waaah, waah, I don't care about character depth, WHY CAN'T I BANG HER?"


----------



## Hana (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's like Samara all over. "Waaah, waah, I don't care about character depth, WHY CAN'T I BANG HER?"



Ouch, not the point. I just have a girl crush on her. I know Aveline is the type of person who could only fall in love once. Doesn't mean she can't be flattered now and again by my Hawke.

Edit: Whoot, just finished final playthrough of DA: O. I am ready for next week. *waits on doorstep*


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't really mean you, Hana. Mostly just in general. People are GREATLY overreacting to the whole thing of not being able to sleep with her (and most complaints I've seen - and not just here - aren't about not being able to ROMANCE her, it's about not being able to have SEX with her). And it's the same thing that happened with Samara.

I do have to agree with Gaider, I believe it was that mentioned it. It does add a certain level of complexity to her character in that sense and frankly I would probably think less of her if such a thing did happen.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Hana said:


> You can become close friends but no love sadly. If there are flirty lines though...I'm using them anyway.


The game's time line is 10 years... so she should get over it by then.  I feel bad. Oh well.  There's still the young ones to bang.  



Garrus said:


> It's like Samara all over. "Waaah, waah, I don't care about character depth, WHY CAN'T I BANG HER?"


Whenever someone says that I'm just assuming they are trolling, and I go on with my daily business.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, the irony!


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's like Samara all over. "Waaah, waah, I don't care about character depth, WHY CAN'T I BANG HER?"



"OKAY, BUT IF THERE'S ANY GIRLS THERE I WANT TO DO THEM!"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Oh, the irony!



I'm not dying to romance Avaline nor was I serious. Also you should take into account 90% of the stuff I say here is mostly joking or messing with you guys cause I'm stuck at a 9-5 job and bored. I know you take of of the stuff I say seriously sometimes, but I just never bother to explain myself because I don't really care.  But I'll do it just this once.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

You mean just like you're taking me seriously right now?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 4, 2011)

Just looked at the list of DLC, I wasn't aware they had announced that many. I'll take what I can get for free or included in pre-orders. Still most of them are bound to be complete shit anyway?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Yes most of them will be complete shit. 



Garrus said:


> You mean just like you're taking me seriously right now?



Touche...


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about what we will find with Sebastian in The Exiled Prince.

The Fadeshear sword just LOOKS badass, and that's all that matters.

Also I heard the armor of Ser Isaac of Clarke is supposed to be good.

Other than that I'm not expecting too much but they still look pretty sweet and it'll be nice to have.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

360           yo.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Lame..


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't be hatin'.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

So interesting turn of events - it sounds like Sebastian Vael is actually a romance option, but he only offers a "chaste" relationship.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> So interesting turn of events - it sounds like Sebastian Vael is actually a romance option, but he only offers a "chaste" relationship.



I think Aveline is the same.


And do tell us your impressions of the game Hangatyr.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I think Aveline is the same.



No, Aveline is not an actual romance option - BioWare already said this. Sebastian, however, is. You can be in a romance, there's just no real culminated sex-scene like there is with others.

The five romance options are Sebastian, Anders, Fenris, Merrill, and Isabela.

It was "confirmed" from a teaser-scan of the Dragon Age II Guidebook.

Also, Fadeshear Sword might be pretty good since it increases as you level up.  And extra damage against Undead and Demons is always good.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> No, Aveline is not an actual romance option - BioWare already said this. Sebastian, however, is. You can be in a romance, there's just no real culminated sex-scene like there is with others.
> 
> The five romance options are Sebastian, Anders, Fenris, Merrill, and Isabela.
> 
> ...



Actually,Gaider said that he didn't wrote her like a "romance option".

Take that as you will!


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,Gaider said that he didn't wrote her like a "romance option".
> 
> Take that as you will!





> Darrah: In DA2 I think the truth is that Aveline is
> now my favourite character, although I have told others it was Isabella.
> Hmm. In many ways Aveline is the toughest character we?ve ever written,
> she?s got iron in her soul! I like that uncompromising willingness to
> ...



Also, Gaider didn't write Aveline anyway.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Also, Gaider didn't write Aveline anyway.



Well,one of the writers sure as heck wrote her,and whoever did that said that she wasn't written as a romance character,whatever the heck that means..

Also:




> *she can come out of her shell to some degree*…! That’s
> one advantage of the passage of time. By the end of the game her
> husband’s been dead for 10 years.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,one of the writers sure as heck wrote her,and whoever did that said that she wasn't written as a romance character,whatever the heck that means..
> 
> Also:



Kristjanson wrote her. And "coming out of her shell" doesn't mean "you can romance her." Especially since it clearly says "not a romance option." It clearly has to do more with her overall personality which, even in the demo, visibly hardens after Wesley's death.

Though if I'm wrong, so be it. Wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last.  More surprising that a DLC character is a romance option.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Kristjanson wrote her. And "coming out of her shell" doesn't mean "you can romance her." Especially since it clearly says "not a romance option." It clearly has to do more with her overall personality which, even in the demo, visibly hardens after Wesley's death.



We'll see about that..

We need a strong,valkyrie-like female character.

From what I am seeing Isabela is a funny wench and Merril is a virginal,shy,Tali-like elven maiden..

I'd have taken the Aveline route given the choice.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We'll see about that..
> 
> We need a strong,valkyrie-like female character.
> 
> ...



We have a strong, valkyrie-like female character. Doesn't mean we need to conquer her vag for her to fill that role.

I'm hoping they have Isabela more depth but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.

And Merrill seems less shy and more cutesy-bumbling. I'm sure probably shy in regards to sex, but overall...

I forget who said it, but one preview I read compared her to Luna Lovegood of the Harry Potter fame. And I see it. And it's good since she was one of the actually decent characters there.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *We have a strong, valkyrie-like female character. Doesn't mean we need to conquer her vag for her to fill that role.*
> I'm hoping they have Isabela more depth but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.
> 
> And Merrill seems less shy and more cutesy-bumbling. I'm sure probably shy in regards to sex, but overall...
> ...



That wasn't what I was talking about.

Look at the game promotion.

Isabela is in the trailers,we got Isabela pics first,the demo included what is the first mission with Isabela I presume.

Aveline is sidelined and doesn't feel as much as a leading lady as Isabela,just like Miranda was the face of ME2 women.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That wasn't what I was talking about.
> 
> Look at the game promotion.
> 
> ...



True, but arguably I feel that Miranda was probably the LEAST fleshed-out of the ME2 females. Tali had much more depth, though she was in two games (technically for that matter, so was Merrill) and Jack turned out to possibly be the most complex character out of all of them. So I don't think it's much of a concern.

Look at Mass Effect - Ashley and Garrus were really the "leading" characters but Liara, Tali, Wrex, and Kaidan all had their own uniqueness to them and were in-depth in their own write. If there's one thing BioWare is good at, it's characterizations.

And I think the interview with the executive producer and Laidlaw shows that a lot of thought and consideration goes into Aveline (and I'm hoping, all characters) - enough so that even though his favorite character WAS Isabela, it is now Aveline.

Or am I misunderstanding again?

Also, apparently the site that revealed the romance screenshots of GarrettxMerrill, MarianxFenris and some more of GarrettxIsabela just posted a few screenshots on the first of March, showing MarianxMerrill engaged in a relationship.

This could be a photoshop, but I'm really hoping it's not.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> True, but arguably I feel that Miranda was probably the LEAST fleshed-out of the ME2 females. Tali had much more depth, though she was in two games (technically for that matter, so was Merrill) and Jack turned out to possibly be the most complex character out of all of them. So I don't think it's much of a concern.
> 
> Look at Mass Effect - Ashley and Garrus were really the "leading" characters but Liara, Tali, Wrex, and Kaidan all had their own uniqueness to them and were in-depth in their own write. If there's one thing BioWare is good at, it's characterizations.
> 
> ...



Well,I certainly hope so.

There aren't enough character types like hers in gaming which speaks volumes that games are still a man-dominated field.

It's either slut,witty but hiding her inner vulnerability or just plain wicked..


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,I certainly hope so.
> 
> There aren't enough character types like hers in gaming which speaks volumes that games are still a man-dominated field.
> 
> It's either slut,*witty but hiding her inner vulnerability* or just plain wicked..



I prefer stuff like that.  I like the nerdy gals.

Either way... Personally I didn't like many of the characterizations in Origins (I still think Alistair was great), but they've made it clear each character is DRASTICALLY more in-depth (Despite what that German review claimed) than Origins, particularly with the new gift process, the inter-companion communication (and not just active babble - being able to see two companions "chilling" together in the off-hours) and having ten years of ground to cover.

But in my experience, aside from Origins (again, in my opinion - there are TONS of people who disagree with me about Origins), BioWare has been great at characters and even what seems so typical at first, like an archetype, has more depth than expected (even Miranda showed to be more than meets the eye - it was unexpected, at least to me, that she hated being "perfect" so much and the deal with her sister).

Perhaps I'm being a bit too giving, but I have faith in them (and frankly what was seen of Aveline in the demo was already impressive and entertaining).


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Penny Arcade presents the first out of three comics regarding the world of Dragon Age 2!


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Even for PA, you can kind of tell that put a lot more work into this than most of their other stuff (correction: all of their other stuff).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Jesus fuck.... DAT ART.


----------



## Vai (Mar 4, 2011)

loved, loved, loved the demo.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Jesus fuck.... DAT ART.



That's typical Penny Arcade art.

I don't know if it's for everybody's taste,but I enjoy it.

I relate it to many LOL's I had while reading their brilliant comics..




Vai said:


> loved, loved, loved the demo.




If you loved it,wait untill you see the full game.

It's gonna rock your socks off!


Edit:

I think this is the newest DA2 trailer:

*Dragon Age 2:Rise to Power*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhbjSrO4ugU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned yet but there are confirmed cameos (via some previews of one of the Dragon Age II Guidebooks to be released) from Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening characters. Aside from the ones that we know since they are companions, such as Isabela, Merrill, Anders and the Keeper (Marethari, I believe?). Cameos are as follows:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Alistair* (You should know this guy)
*Leliana* (You should know this gal)
*Zevran* (You should know this guy)
*Nathaniel Howe* (Son of Arl Howe, Awakening companion)
*Bedahn* and *Sandal Feddic* (Dwarven trader and his adopted son, "Ser Enchantment")
*Knight-Captain Cullen* (Templar found in the Magi Origin and Broken Circle quest)
*Justice* (Fade spirit, bound to Anders - we knew this but I put it here anyway)
*Sketch* (Elf companion from Leliana's Song)
*Bonny Lem* (Merchant character  from Leliana's Song)
*Sophia Dryden* (Former Warden-Commander from Warden's Keep)

EDIT: In addition to the screenshot of the new Zevran, I also have what is, supposedly, one of the new Leliana. That's about it for now. People are giving a lot of flack to the Zevran one, but I don't mind it.




For the sake of some people in this thread, it'd be appreciated if the ones I put in spoiler tags remain that way.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Strange, there's still no release date on steam. Us Eurofags are probably going to get it later again like always *headdesk*

PC version has leaked btw.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Release date was said to be March 11th for Europe, last I heard.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Saiko (Mar 4, 2011)

Shiroccoo is me bro.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

^Is animating running really that hard?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh look, a cave map. Never seen that before


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel sad just like with Mass Effect 2 Bioware is appealing to casuals way too much. I mean playing that demo and having to perform actual moves like a beat em up to win fights is kind of disheartening.

Can't they just make another RPG like origins and fix the problems with that game and not try and make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> having to perform actual moves


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> I feel sad just like with Mass Effect 2 Bioware is appealing to casuals way too much. I mean playing that demo and having to perform actual moves like a beat em up to win fights is kind of disheartening.
> 
> Can't they just make another RPG like origins and fix the problems with that game and not try and make a big deal out of it.



game play wise origins was pretty boring on the consoles, the changes rectify that


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

It's understandable to some extent. They did say they wanted Call of Duty's audience. And that pretty much means children. They are trying to appeal to people who prefer being spoon fed, as they are the larger audience. A business as large as BioWare cannot ignore the larger audience.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> game play wise origins was pretty boring on the consoles, the changes rectify that



People still don't know it's not a _change_. The old system is still there. In fact, the "new system," last Bioware said, isn't even on the PC version of the game.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> People still don't know it's not a _change_. The old system is still there. In fact, the "new system," last Bioware said, isn't even on the PC version of the game.


It sure seemed to be in the Demo. Dat hack and slash.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll defend Mass Effect 2's streamlining because most of the "omissions" were actually it integrating stat-management into gameplay. For example, rather than allocating points to charm/intimidate, it was based on the dialogue choices you made. Rather than selling or converting 30 nigh-identical guns to omnigel, you paid for research to upgrade your weapons. 

There's nothing "dumbed down" about making your game intuitive; and being noticeably clunky doesn't make it complex. Stats and data being so subtly incorporated into a game that they seem gone is good streamlining.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy shit, we've made it to 1 million impressions on Facebook!


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> It sure seemed to be in the Demo. Dat hack and slash.



The option was turned off for the demo but at least 90% of the interviews, as well as the live-demos, commented about the fact of the combat system and still being able to play it the way of Origins.

But, you know... that would require effort. Brain power. Understanding. Things of that nature. Just easier for people to not pay attention and go on anime forums to complain like children.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Penance said:


> Holy shit, we've made it to 1 million impressions on Facebook!



Some good news in the light of trolls. Though I didn't see it confirmed anywhere yet, where'd you see?

EDIT: Nevermind, just saw the Facebook post.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The option was turned off for the demo but at least 90% of the interviews, as well as the live-demos, commented about the fact of the combat system and still being able to play it the way of Origins.
> 
> *But, you know... that would require effort. Brain power. Understanding. Things of that nature. Just easier for people to not pay attention and go on anime forums to complain like children.*


Considering the fact this game is aimed at an audience of lesser brain power. It is a wonder why I find it so disappointing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, yeah. Whine, whine. Not Witcher 2. Heard it all before, Gop. Move along.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

The gaming elitism is tedious.

Pause-and-Play gameplay doesn't make you a genius nor does it make the game more strategic. It gives the illusion of being tactical.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

From what I've seen so far, pause and play is hardly needed anymore.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Decisions you made in Awakenings carry through if you import your savegame right ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Decisions you made in Awakenings carry through if you import your savegame right ?



I don't think they've commented fully on what carries through but you can import it.

Clearly whatever happened to Anders doesn't matter. 

However...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Nathaniel makes a cameo, whatever happened with him would probably be relevant.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Feed her. Someone, please.


----------



## Knight (Mar 4, 2011)

eww.

tenchar


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Why would they do this to elves? I call racism.


----------



## Jade (Mar 4, 2011)

Are my eyes bad or is the text hard to read. I can read it, just I have to actually focus onto the words(on the elf picture).


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Try harder, Bioware.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't think they've commented fully on what carries through but you can import it.
> 
> Clearly whatever happened to Anders doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Hmm, i haven't finished Awakening with the character i was planning to import. I'd better do that before i import then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Are my eyes bad or is the text hard to read. I can read it, just I have to actually focus onto the words(on the elf picture).



Apparently an issue that happened with ME2. Supposedly for ME2, it was only with standard-definition though it's said it's only with HD on this. I haven't had any issues though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hmm, i haven't finished Awakening with the character i was planning to import. I'd better do that before i import then.



I have like nine different characters saved, and I'm trying to figure out what the Hell I did with each of them. But it's probably mostly minimal stuff and it sounds like the cameos are only a minute or two, nothing truly substantial. But they're nice little easter eggs...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially since, if the screenshot is accurate, looks like Leliana went back to the Chantry and is now a Seeker with Cassandra.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The gaming elitism is tedious.
> 
> Pause-and-Play gameplay doesn't make you a genius nor does it make the game more strategic. It gives the illusion of being tactical.



So much truth is posted in this post, if I put this on gamefaqs it might shut down the whole site


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Anybody else hear that that manliest of Princes, Sebastian Vael, is romanceable?
> 
> there is a catch though, he's chaste lol
> 
> but at least he's not gay like Anders and Fenris


>Manliest
>Uses bow

Choose one.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

The DL is capping at 100kb/s. Last night it said 9 hours left, this morning it says 8 hours left


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> >Manliest
> >Uses bow
> 
> Choose one.



Excuse me good sir. 

Beleg Cúthalion(The Silmarillion/The Children of Hurin), is one of the most loyal, awesome, manliest mofo's in all of fiction.

Admittedly quite a number of First Age elves were bad-asses, but ol' Beleg was all kinds of awesome.

So yes, archers can be manly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Anybody else hear that that manliest of Princes, Sebastian Vael, is romanceable?
> 
> there is a catch though, he's chaste lol
> 
> but at least he's not gay like Anders and Fenris



Posted earlier.

And he is.


----------



## Alien (Mar 5, 2011)

Game is available for preload on steam now.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> >Manliest
> >Uses bow
> 
> Choose one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2011)

Time to start playing. 

I think I'll play Warrior first, never really played one in DA before.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2011)

I pause and play just fine on PC. The console versions look crappy to me anyway. 



Kitsukaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad. They used to do badass elves 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Now mostly fruitcakes like Zevran.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Anybody else hear that that manliest of Princes, Sebastian Vael, is romanceable?
> 
> there is a catch though, he's chaste lol
> 
> but at least he's not gay like *Anders* and Fenris



He's gay too?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He's gay too?



There's been no confirmation on anyone's sexuality.

Even Isabela's is technically assumed because of her bisexuality in Origins, though she did offer Lady Hawke a good time in the demo.

Some people are assuming/hoping that all four of the characters (minus Sebastian, of course, since he was the only one not confirmed by BioWare but rather an outside source) are love interests for either gender. Not that it would really hurt anything.

Though as Gaider said about people who were against the same-sex relationships, "So long as romances of any kind are optional and need to be actively pursued by the player in order to be experienced, they simply don't have a leg to stand on."

Either that or the obvious troll was saying that Anders and Fenris are "gay" in a way meaning that they are shit/stupid. Which is even _more_ obvious trolling since Fenris is quite clearly the most badass Elf in existence. And Anders is motherfuckin' Anders.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2011)

DA2 seems to have taken a leaf out of CS. You run faster with a knife.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Now mostly fruitcakes like Zevran.



Lol Implying zevarn's Orientation makes him any less of Bad ass


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol Implying zevarn's Orientation makes him any less of Bad ass



Inorite?

It's the fact that Zevran sucked that made him not-badass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though it's interesting to see him in DAII. Though more interested in Leliana's appearance.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 5, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Inorite?
> 
> It's the fact that Zevran *"sucked"* that made him not-badass.
> 
> ...



                           .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

Saiko said:


> .



Oh,the bearded dwarfs/Zevran romance scenes are still the stuff of legend!


What really happens in them is left to the inquisitive imagination!


And why the heck can I pre-load DA2 on my PC right now from Steam since it said that Eastern Europe will get in on the 11'th of March.

Unless..they grouped us with Mother Russia..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

I should make my male character like Jack Harkness - bisexual and badass.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 5, 2011)

^ No. **


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol Implying zevarn's Orientation makes him any less of Bad ass



Not his orientation, his voice.  I kept thinking about the cat from Shrek.

So damn cheesy and too friendly for an assassin.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Not his orientation, his voice.  I kept thinking about the cat from Shrek.
> 
> So damn cheesy and too friendly for an assassin.



........

LOL Implying Puss wasn't a bad ass


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ........
> 
> LOL Implying Puss wasn't a bad ass



Puss In Boots was literally the _only_ reason to watch Shrek.

Fuckin' Antonia Banderas, man.

...who also played a homosexual in another movie!

If anything we're just proven that bisexuals and homosexuals are MORE badass.

Anyone going to be checking out the live demo today? Doubt I'll be able to see it live, but hope to see an upload later.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 5, 2011)

While us straights are going after soft and effeminate things the gays just want to get fucked by BIG BURLY MEN.

Which one sounds more manly to you?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

His chin looks like a buttcrack..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> His chin looks like a buttcrack..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> at certain angles he looks like Tom Cruise...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> at certain angles he looks like Tom Cruise...



There's only one Tom Cruise!

Too bad he now plays the catcher to Xenu's Church..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm    sure.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> live stream starting soon...from what i hear its covering some of Sebastian's missions.



Yes. News is on their site, Dragon Age Wiki, and three times in this forum. Some of Sebastian's missions as well as some of the promotional items you can obtain (Chris Priestly, pathological liar that he is, also said on the forums that Laidlaw may show off whatever else he feels like).

Q&A Session will follow.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 5, 2011)

Where is the stream gonna be?


----------



## Alien (Mar 5, 2011)

link me bish


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> link me bish






It's begun.


And it's slow as fuck..

Edit:

It works fine now!


----------



## Alien (Mar 5, 2011)

HQ texture pack for the pc 

Cool


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2011)

mage on mage action made me laugh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't believe I'm missing it.  Be hours before I see it.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 5, 2011)

rivalry romance sounds hot


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anything been confirmed about bisexuality of romance characters or what not?

And has he shown any promo items like promised yet?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 5, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Has anything been confirmed about bisexuality of romance characters or what not?
> 
> And has he shown any promo items like promised yet?



Been lurking on 4chan. Merrill's a potential, but then again, some German programmer could be trolling.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, those screens have been around a few days and no one knows if they're real.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still want to see more of Leliana as a Chantry Seeker.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm playing this now

*Spoiler*: __ 



once the DL speeds up from 2.4kb/s


----------



## Hana (Mar 5, 2011)

For those like me who missed the Dev chat live, it is right


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will check it out when I get home.

Feel better now that I know for sure I'm getting this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already knew about Seeker Leliana and Zevran. Can't wait to see Sophia and Alistair again. And of course Sandal! And Nathaniel. Him and Anders were the best part of Awakening.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's the first screenshots of Zevran and Leliana that surfaced:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Holy fuck, the Chantry Seeker armor is fucking epic!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2011)

Spoilers, spoilers everywhere.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

Indeed. Just make sure everyone keeps them in spoiler tags. I'm okay with being spoiled about the cameos but I don't want any big plot or companion spoilers. 

Thankfully only about fifty hours until I get the game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> from what I hear, the relationships with your party members is a lot trickier this time than in Origins.



I read briefly about that. No making eyes with anyone else, you get to "move in together," and the rival relationships sound very intriguing (and even trickier).

And I can understand knowing some about the game but I don't think it's necessary to know how the game ends or what characters die if at all or what they said was one of the big plot twists (the video you just posted) to know if you like the game.

That's like saying you need to know Kevin Spacey is Keyser Soze just to be able to enjoy The Usual Suspects.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 5, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> If anyone is curious about Flemeth's special task that she asks you to accomplish in the demo...here is the result:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asACb5LqJmo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like to know a bit about certain types of games before I step into them so I get favorable results...
> 
> from what I hear, the relationships with your party members is a lot trickier this time than in Origins.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see that the story is getting a step up from origins while keeping many relation to it predecessor and hell yeah Flameth 



Calling it now Flemeth will be the last boss in DA 3 .


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

Will post my impressions of the game tomorrow 
Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 5, 2011)

Flemmeth is too obvious. Sandal should be the final villain.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

left4lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last boss?

Hardly.

She seems like the greatest manipulator in Thedas right now,but she does say some things that don't paint her quite as evil as a final boss could be.


But one thing is certain..she is more involved in the way of things and more powerful than anybody could imagine.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

Mage or Archer, deciding soon. I will go either way, someone help me decide


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Mage or Archer, deciding soon. I will go either way, someone help me decide



Mage is Awesome,Archer is boring.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

But Archer is badass and much more evolved from the archer in DA1. Makes me really want to try it, and that's why I'm stuck between mage and Archer. 

+2 for mage, anybody else? Probably going with mage.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy shit, it only takes 3 mage bullets to kill a hurlock 

Not sure if want, and I'm not sure if it will be like this once I'm past fake-hawke.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2011)

That guy is fucking awesome.

He has a pokeball and Pikachu as well!

Edit:

So good not having a retard play the game like in the first stream.

And Oh GOD Merrill..

So..damn..cute!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> damn, everyone i see keeps going elemental...i wanna see some primal and blood magic, some force mage too



I was thinking about going primal, seeing as how Earth and Lighting are in that. Not sure though, that Fire Storm 

Noob question: Where is the option to turn off "Tap X/A to attack?"


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was thinking about going primal, seeing as how Earth and Lighting are in that. Not sure though, that Fire Storm
> 
> Noob question: Where is the option to turn off "Tap X/A to attack?"


I can tell you Tuesday .

Options I would assume.


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

Person from BioWare said it's in the options.



> You can toggle Origins-style push-once-to-auto-attack combat on the consoles. Originally we weren't going to include it, but some persuasive arguments about accessibility concerns won the day.
> 
> By default, it's push to attack, however, and I really do think that's the better way to play. The targeting is pretty sleek. -Mike Laidlaw


Even so, I'd probably still MASH MASH MASH.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

It's been known for MONTHS now that the console version will have auto-attack AND push-to-attack.

PC version (as Laidlaw said AGAIN in this interview) only has auto-attack.

Also, roll Archer, Awesome. They seem vastly improved, awesome melee attack animation (trivial, I know)... but the simple transition from what they were in Origins to what they are now is significant enough to give it the try.

I'd do it but I plan on utilizing Sebastian. I'm thinking DW rogue. Merrill and Anders got Mage covered for me. Fenris will be an awesome two-hander. Aveline is an obvious tank. The only class I'm not sold on for a companion is a DW rogue. I do want to play a mage but with so many awesome mage characters (okay, three - though one would die if I did) it's just hard to do that commitment.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Sadly, I can't find the option for auto-attack. I can't find it anywhere in the options. I guess I'm blind. 

Impressions of the game thus far, spoiler tagging it in case someone cares about spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gameplay: The gameplay from origins is just as difficult and tactical. The mashing on consoles doesn't really change anything as far as gameplay goes. Enemies do more damage and so do you, making fights quicker. This however, is also a big jump from the demo. In the demo, you were nigh invincible. In the actual game, enemies do far more damage making a healer more necessary. I also like how abilities and talents are much more useful than in the first game. DA: O had a lot of useless abilities, but in this game I don't feel that there is anything. Everything has a use in this game and it is nice to see that. Gameplay is better than Origins in my opinion. 

I do like how you do more damage though, it speeds up the paces of fights while still being tactical. They created a nice balance. I just got to Hightown in Kirkwall and I have several quests available, if you want to know where I am in the story. 

Graphics: Better than Origins, art style wise and texture wise. Enough said. 

Music: Much better battle music from what I've heard but on par with Origins. 

Story: The story from what I've seen has been presented better than the first so far, and it has potential to be better than the first's easily. I'll have to beat the game to express my full opinion on this. Character are better than in Origins and they seem to have more... liveliness to them. Hawke feels like Shepard accept you can have a third "Joker" option for dialog. The dialog wheel is slightly better than ME's in my opinion.  

Keep in mind I just got to Hightown in Kirkwall.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sadly, I can't find the option for auto-attack. I can't find it anywhere in the options. I guess I'm blind.
> 
> Impressions of the game thus far, spoiler tagging it in case someone cares about spoilers
> 
> ...



There's definitely an auto-attack option for the consoles.




> OH SHIT he just said your name Kee-ooh-pee



That NOT how you say my goddamned name!


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

It's clearly "See-You-Pee."

Also, fuck yeah:

	Of Things Not Lost 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		The Far Cliffs of Kirkwall 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		Lothering's Lament 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		Ser Isaac's Armor 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		Staff of Parthalan 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		Hindsight 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	--- 	
		Hayder's Razor 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	---


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh God,Isabela and Aveline in the same party=godwin banter


----------



## left4lol (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sadly, I can't find the option for auto-attack. I can't find it anywhere in the options. I guess I'm blind.
> 
> Impressions of the game thus far, spoiler tagging it in case someone cares about spoilers
> 
> ...


Care to take a nightmare difficulty and tell us how is it going ?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Time to play some more Dragon Age 2 
I'm going to give looking for that auto attack option another go. If not, it's fine. Despite what you may think, it doesn't actually make it feel like a hack and slash (where I am at least)


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Just reading some and apparently it's not in the pirated version/early release version of the game because it's something BioWare intends to add with a day-one patch it sounds like.

So everybody is pirating it, flipping out, and not buying it anyway because of the lack of an auto-attack but keeping their pirated version.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Just reading some and apparently it's not in the pirated version/early release version of the game because it's something BioWare intends to add with a day-one patch it sounds like.
> 
> So everybody is pirating it, flipping out, and not buying it anyway because of the lack of an auto-attack but keeping their pirated version.


Well that give the decision to put Crysis 2 dx11 and DA 2 high texture into a patch some sense (not that it is working  because I'm sure the pirate will get all day-1 DLC by the time the game get released).


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Except it's unrelated since this patch is exclusive to console (since onlyconsole is intended to have both) whereas high texture is for PC/Mac.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

That makes more sense then. I actually don't mind the click to attack as much as I thought it would. It really isn't that bad.
The high texture pack sounds nice, but doesn't the PC version come with higher textures by default?

There is no installation on the ps3 for those who are wondering.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoy the click/push to attack (fuck the retards who say it's for "stupid players" - it's for players who don't want to be bored and don't spend nine hours a day on WoW). Only about a day and a half left. 

And yea, PC looks better by default than console. Now it'll look even better.

It is amusing seeing everyone blowing their load early over the lack of auto-attack in options even if they didn't get a legitimate copy of the game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 2 questions (sans Spoilers, mind you. I want to experience the story for myself.)

1. Does the game feel dragged out in anyway like in some placesin Origins. I'm of course talking about levels such as Orzammar or the Urn of Sacred Ashes, where you have to go through more dungeons just to fill out an extra hour or two.

2. Do the conversations take place like in Mass Effect, where the trees are opened up after a level and such, or are they more like in Origins where they're available from the get-go, but you need gifts or events to trigger them (i.e. approval level.)


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

1) Not sure what you mean since I didn't feel any part of it was actually "drawn out" except for the Fade. Though Laidlaw did confirm we are going back in to the Fade, but we wouldn't "turn into a mouse" or any thing like that.

2) Approval is completely different in DAII, instead having Friendship and Rivalry.  Supposedly different speech options are based upon your overall attitude (if you're mostly diplomatic you'd get different speech options than if you're mostly humorous or charming - but you have to be CONSISTENT in your attitude - you look bad to your companions if you keep changing your mind or attitude on things). Also, utilizing "Companion" speeches (such as asking someone for advice - symbolized in the icon by a disembodied head) opens different speech options sometimes.

Also, the whole gift-giving system is supposed to be much more in-depth, where each gift is more unique (Laidlaw equated each individual gift to Alistair's locket - they provide unique conversations and emotional revelations for each companion - there's nothing like "Oh hey, booze, I can just give it to anyone and they'd like me!" Each gift is unique now).

(Note I haven't played anything but the demo but this is what we've been told by Laidlaw, Sebastian, and others in interviews and forum posts)


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

That's what you get for frequenting the BioWare Forums.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

The auto attack option isn't so bad, it doesn't even feel like there is a difference.

@Shippingr4losers

I've been in Kirkwall for quite a while and there's still a lot to do. Not sure if I'd consider that drawn out though, because it's being done very well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think anyone is accusing you of anything, Awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just saying in general with all of the talk about push to attack. I should edit that. 

I like how Bioware did dialog in this game too. When I gave a gift to Carver that had his name on it, I think Bioware through this line in here just for the Lols. 

Hawke: "I'm sure someone thought far too long about my name."

I don't know if anybody else will get a chuckle out of that, but I did.


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

Without spoiling anything, what do you think of Carver.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

To me, he's similar to a serious Alistair to me. Arguments between him and Hawke are refreshing though, and I like them. I find it interesting that he looks up to Hawke, but at the same time he hates it. He's different from what I expected to be honest. He's a good character overall.

Somewhat ninja'd by FreeCow.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Wasn't there some mention about NOT spoiling? This is why I eat cows.

@Awesome - How is he like Alistair, then, since Alistair's main three selling points were his humor, his backstory (which is doubtful Carver could imitate), and being a Sword-Shield warrior.


----------



## Alien (Mar 6, 2011)

You might want to edit that last sentence out Freecow


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

He reminds me of Alistair, Garrus. His voice to me is remarkably similar to Alistair and just how he talks. It wasn't necessarily just his personality.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah, okay.

I personally don't hear it, but I'm probably just bias. One thing stopping me from rolling a Mage. And all thee incarnations of Carver look balls to me (at least that I've seen - there might be more in the final product).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember I saw a Carver that looked like he came from a JRPG. That was true, and then I recruited Fenris. I thought I was playing Star Ocean 4 for a moment, accept he was badass. Just JRPG in looks.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Fenris makes Elves awesome.  True story. And having Gideon Emery's voice is always a plus.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fenris makes Elves *awesome*.  True story. And having Gideon Emery's voice is always a plus.


Makes elves *emo*.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Too bad Bioware kidnapped him from a JRPG.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

They only did so to make him into a BAMF instead of having a frilly, high-pitched voice and wearing a skirt.

And even with that, he's manlier than Carver.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't used Fenris in my party since I got him. Carver has been more useful so far. All my equipment = "Restriction: Garrett Hawke"

What is this shit?


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Party members only get new armor through leveling up and progression, I believe.

Not sure about weapons - BioWare said the weapons were supposed to be fully changeable.

And nuts to that, Carver doesn't even have any unique specializations.  Neither does Bethany, but stilll.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They only did so to make him into a BAMF instead of having a frilly, high-pitched voice and wearing a skirt.
> 
> And even with that, he's manlier than Carver.


So manly that he was the Tevinter magister's butt slave for so long.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Party members only get new armor through leveling up and progression, I believe.
> 
> Not sure about weapons - BioWare said the weapons were supposed to be fully changeable.
> 
> And nuts to that, Carver doesn't even have any unique specializations.  Neither does Bethany, but stilll.



I'm still early on in the game where I can't use specializations 

Fenris might become useful later on, but for now he's paperweight in his mansion. 

I haven't gotten Isabella yet either, I want a dual wielding rogue. Now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> the Carver "spoiler" wasn't really a spoiler guys...most of your party members can/will die, betray or leave you if you don't play your cards right



That's not "playing your cards right" - that's "you didn't play this other game, your character will die." And they are extremes. Even Laidlaw said that it was made so that you don't easily fuck yourself over in regards to characters (and even obtainable if you miss them for a good deal, unlike characters like, say, Sten in the first game or Dog). One of the complaints was how suddenly/easily you could lose Wynne or Leliana or Zevran with no warning, and it was something they wanted to remedy.

Regardless. Still a spoiler. Still dickish.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got Anders (didn't play Awakening.) He has some strange powers, he'll probably be a useful mage.

Should I make Anders an Arcane support type character or Creation support type. I'm at lost on what to make him.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard that unless you plan to do it with your Hawke, Anders is the best healer (duh. Pretty obvious). And his specialization seems pretty awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

My Hawke's primal right now, not the best idea for me 

Healer it is. Not sure which specialization for Hawke though, Force or Blood?


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Force seems to be the safer bet since we're still not a hundred percent certain how Blood Magic will effect other party members and such. Force has some great spells from what I saw, but I don't know what Blood Mage has in this (I do remember being disappointed with it in Origins, though).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Blood Magic was shit in Origins, and it's probably safer not to go that route. The only non-shit mage specialization in Origins was Spirit Healer. Force also might help since I'm Primal as well.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Blood Magic was shit in Origins, and it's probably safer not to go that route. The only non-shit mage specialization in Origins was Spirit Healer. Force also might help since I'm Primal as well.


I'm guessing you never tried Arcane Warrior and Battlemage.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Blood Magic was shit in Origins, and it's probably safer not to go that route. The only non-shit mage specialization in Origins was Spirit Healer. Force also might help since I'm Primal as well.



Blood Magic was complete garbage. Arcane Warrior was good as long as you didn't rely on anything else and only took a few select spells. Shapeshifter was easily the worst specialization of anything I've seen in any game. It was like "WHY DO YOU EVEN HAVE THIS?"


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I'm guessing you never tried Arcane Warrior and Battlemage.



Sadly no, you are right. I never tried Arcane warrior because it seemed tricky to do so on my first playthrough. On my next playthrough as a mage I tried blood magic, and that wasn't good at all. The next one I was a spirit healer, and those were all 3 playthroughs as a mage. I've been wanting to try it out, but I was too lazy.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Common Sense ftw

Just got Isabella, she said she had a room in the Hanged Man. I know where my destination is next.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

In the Q&A session yesterday, Laidlaw did say that there is little additions based upon your specialization, but nothing too severe.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ^ Common Sense ftw
> 
> Just got Isabella, she said she had a room in the Hanged Man. I know where my destination is next.


That one line made me lose interest in her. Whore. It's like a dating sim, this game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> That one line made me lose interest in her. Whore. It's like a dating sim, this game.



Lol, it actually adds to her character. She's sort of like a comic relief character having her in your party. 

Here's probably the first memorable ambient conversation in the game. (Somewhat like this)

Anders: I keep thinking I know you from somewhere. 
Isabella: Ever been to The Pearl in Feredeln? 
Anders: That's it!
~ forgot this line, nothing important
Anders: You were there the time I went to the Pearl. 
Isabella: Oh yea, you were the one who could do that electricity thing with magic... that was nice. 
Hawke: Please stop talking. Now. 

I Lol'ed IRL. She's a great character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Shame I'll never use her since I'm making a DW Rogue. 

And anyone this far towards release that DIDN'T know Isabela is a slut... lulz.

Though she does seem tamer than she was in Origins. Unless she tops herself with a fivesome in this game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

She's hilarious. Here's another dialog with Lolanders. 

Anders: You were married to a templar right? Are they all as disgusting as they seem?
Aveline: What?
Anders: Did he ever ask you to play "the naughty mage and the hapless recruit" or the
"secret desiring demon and the upstanding knight?"
Aveline: "That's disgusting!"
Anders: "I hear it's quite popular."

Anders


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

It's nice to hear that Anders hasn't really changed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Isabella: Please Martin, you wouldn't know honest if I tied you up and spanked you with it. 
Joker Hawke: Sounds like a plan: "You tie him up, I'll go find some honesty."

Whoever the writers are for this game, pay them double.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Made my Jack Harkness Hawke. Best I could manage for now. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Anders: Sometimes I think you always have the right idea. 
Isabella: Handcuffs, whipped cream, always on top?
Anders: I never used to give two bits of what anybody thought of me. Justice once asked me why I didn't do more for other mages. I told him it was two much work. But I couldn't go back after that, couldn't stop thinking about it. Sometimes I miss being that selfish. 
Isabella: Huh? Were you talking? I was still at "whipped cream."

Isabella will make everything a sexual innuendo. I'm keeping this party until there are no more convos. This ... will be interesting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Then you have to use other characters with Isabela.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm thinking Carver would be good with Isabella, I'd have to take out my tank though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Anders  i love that guy. He's a must in my party.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't record this convo, but in short, Aveline doesn't like Isabella at all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

That's no surprise.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

They're completely different. Makes sense.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol @ Isabella and Aveline. 

Isabella was poking fun at child Aveline with pigtails, and is just trying to get on her nerves as much as possible. Aveline's comback? Shut up, whore.

edit: Double post?


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Still trying to perfect my Jack Harkness Hawke.  Despite being told by three different people that it looks good (and one person picking it out without even knowing that's what I was going for, lol).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Still trying to perfect my Jack Harkness Hawke.  Despite being told by three different people that it looks good (and one person picking it out without even knowing that's what I was going for, lol).



The real question is how ugly the Hawke family looks with that character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Carver always looks ugly.

Bethany didn't look bad. Don't care much about the mother.

Though no telling how if will translate in the full game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I just met a slutty flamboyant bisexual Elf prostitute. Was very interesting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just met a slutty flamboyant bisexual Elf prostitute. Was very interesting.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I already knew Zevran made a cameo.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Wasn't Zevran though. Imagine him but sluttier and more flamboyant. Actually, let me check the name again...


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I still can't wait to see more of...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leliana in that sexy Seeker armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2011)

Not liking the game very much so far.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Really? I'm liking it even more than I did Origins, and that's pretty hard. 

Here's some more dialog 

Exotic Wonder: Why don't we have some real fun? 
Isabella: I think we should postpone this
Exotic Wonder: You should listen to your friend. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Threesome could have happened right there. I am not amused. Bitch also used magic to almost make me sleep with her and kill myself. It's a second Morinth.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

That's what happens when you're a slutpuppy, Awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I really want to get this.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't help it 

That was a really long sidequest though. Lots of Blood Magic.

Edit: I think my Hawke is gay. All the men are going for him and for not women I got a <3 option on any girl yet. I don't want to be gay my first playthrough.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2011)

^Just born that way...or made that way


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

More slut references in Isabella dialog. 

Isabella: Can I call you Captain? You can call me Captain. 
~Aveline says something
Isabella: That's because guard captain isn't really any authority. 
Aveline: You would know about having a large number of men under you. 
Isabella: You've been waiting to use that one. Did you practice?
Aveline: Shut up

Love this game.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Not liking the game very much so far.



Elaborate, lad. I'm thinking of getting it...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _compilation of dialog_ 



Isabella: Hello? Is Anders there? Can I speak to Anders?
Anders: You can stop yelling. It's always me. 
Isabella: Oh, good. I didn't want to talk to the other guy. You know, the stick-in-the-mud. 
Anders: He can still here you. Justice and I are one. 
Isabella: Not really. I just wanted to make sure it was you. 


Exotic Wonder: Why don't we have some real fun? 
Isabella: I think we should postpone this, Hawke.
Exotic Wonder: You should listen to your friend. 


Isabella: Can I call you Captain? You can call me Captain. 
~Aveline says something
Isabella: That's because guard captain isn't really any authority. 
Aveline: You would know about having a large number of men under you. 
Isabella: You've been waiting to use that one. Did you practice?
Aveline: Shut up

Isabella: Please Martin, you wouldn't know honest if I tied you up and spanked you with it. 
Joker Hawke: Sounds like a plan: "You tie him up, I'll go find some honesty."

Anders: Sometimes I think you always have the right idea. 
Isabella: Handcuffs, whipped cream, always on top?
Anders: I never used to give two bits of what anybody thought of me. Justice once asked me why I didn't do more for other mages. I told him it was two much work. But I couldn't go back after that, couldn't stop thinking about it. Sometimes I miss being that selfish. 
Isabella: Huh? Were you talking? I was still at "whipped cream."

Anders: You were married to a templar right? Are they all as disgusting as they seem?
Aveline: What?
Anders: Did he ever ask you to play "the naughty mage and the hapless recruit" or the
"secret desiring demon and the upstanding knight?"
Aveline: "That's disgusting!"
Anders: "I hear it's quite popular."




Just got an elf that talks a lot, another mage. She uses blood magic though, useless


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Elaborate, lad. I'm thinking of getting it...



I don't know, it just feels... underwhelming. Given, I've not gotten far (only around 10 hours in) but everything just seems so... meh. The combat isn't much improved.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't know, it just feels... underwhelming. Given, I've not gotten far (only around 10 hours in) but everything just seems so... meh. The combat isn't much improved.


It feels rushed. Flat.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. Doesn't feel rushed to me (besides the texture pack...)

Other than that it's a solid game that's an improvement from the first. Also, FreeCow, Anders isn't that emo at all. In fact, he's quite the opposite.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to agree with the attention to detail. That's the only thing that I felt missing from DA1.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Haters gonna hate. *Doesn't feel rushed to me* (besides the texture pack...)
> 
> Other than that it's a solid game that's an improvement from the first. Also, FreeCow, Anders isn't that emo at all. In fact, he's quite the opposite.


Are you serious? Perhaps you have low standards.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

If it's a good game to me, it doesn't feel rushed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey haters, the door is that way ------------>


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Has nothing to do with _hating_. As a BioWare fan (once was), I am simply fucking disappointed. They have made no improvements here. Quite the contrary.

Furthermore, there is no door that way.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 6, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hey haters, the door is that way ------------>



You know what I dont get ? No offense to you but why should Haters go ? 

They have the same right to complain about that game as the people who are praising it.

If we followed your system every Nation could turn into a second Nazi Germany..  Because everyone who would complain would be kicked out.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

@ Kitsu...That's cool 

But no criticism anyone's brought up has been constructive and no one wants to hear whiners. All i hear is whining, "It's flat"? Truly in depth reason to be disappointed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru, have you played the game yet? If not, I would give it a try before saying you're disappointed in it.

And to Buto Renjin, I agree. I have been at least saying why I like the game throughout this whole day. Not one person who has complained has had any constructive criticism.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Moving on from the hater trolls...

Castiel Hawke:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Think I'll use it for a Warrior sometime. Still need an actual Rogue.


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

It'll probably take me sometime to make my character. I always take a little longer than it should during CC. Atleast I know what class I'm choosing:Warrior-Rogue-Mage. In that order...the same as usual.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Aurora said:


> It'll probably take me sometime to make my character. I always take a little longer than it should during CC.



My problem is I make like seven different characters and can't decide which one to actually USE. Though at least the CC process in this is so much better than ME, ME2 or Origins.

If I can make a good one, DW Rogue first. Though still need to decide between Male and Female.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2011)

can u make a "black" hawke?

and if u do will it affect  ur families appearance??


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

I really wanna try out being an Archer. I could never get into being an archer or even a rouge in general in DA but this time it seems like a much better option.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> can u make a "black" hawke?
> 
> and if u do will it affect  ur families appearance??



It's supposed to. I haven't tried it. I think someone has in the unlocked version of the demo but that's no indication since the designers said that the version being unlocked in the demo is not the final version of the CC and such.

@Buto - Archer was incredibly fun to play at least in the demo. Only thing really holding me back from making one is Sebastian seems pretty sweet and doubt I'll need more than one (and there's Varric).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

The only thing bad about Varric is that he can only use one crossbow - Bianca (yes, he named it)

I haven't found one weapon that he could use yet besides that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Varric is actually the only one that does not change weapons. Bianca is the only one (yet apparently he makes a Jade Empire reference joke about naming his crossbow).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

You can add enchantments to it, and you can buy more slots for it. Should have said that in my first post. 

Is it sad it took me 12 hours 30 minutes to found Bodham and his son? They were right there since the beginning of the game and I never even looked at him


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Kitsukaru, have you played the game yet? If not, I would give it a try before saying you're disappointed in it.
> 
> And to Buto Renjin, I agree. I have been at least saying why I like the game throughout this whole day. Not one person who has complained has had any constructive criticism.


No constructive criticism? Lets begin.

-Removed Tactical Overview for reasons beyond me. I assume they were either too lazy or simply being rushed by EA. This mode allowed for a more tactical view of the battlefield, more control over the positioning of your party members, and allowed for easy placing of AOE spells. Knowing this, they still removed it.

-Combat is unnecessarily speedy. Is this not supposed to be a tactical RPG? I can appreciate speeding up the animations, but this is beyond ridiculous. It's a Devil May Cry/Hack and Slash/Action RPG.

-Cartoon art style. It claims to be a "Dark Fantasy", yet it comes off as something by Disney or Pixar. I don't expect realism in an RPG, but this style simply does not suit the game, nor compliment the atmosphere. 

-Limited companion armour. To my understanding, you can only buy accessories for your companions. Why would they removed something that worked perfectly well before?

-Dating sim. That is all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Varric is actually the only one that does not change weapons. Bianca is the only one (yet apparently he makes a Jade Empire reference joke about naming his crossbow).



*Nobody talks crap about Mirabelle!*


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Figured as much, Awesome.  Laidlaw did mention that (when he mentioned the Jade Empire joke - not that he SAID it was a JE joke).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> -Dating sim. That is all.



The indepth interactive romances has long been a staple of biowares games


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Time to refute this with my experience with the game



Kitsukaru said:


> -Removed Tactical Overview for reasons beyond me. I assume they were either too lazy or simply being rushed by EA. This mode allowed for a more tactical view of the battlefield, more control over the positioning of your party members, and allowed for easy placing of AOE spells. Knowing this, they still removed it.



Even though I've only played the console version, tactical view isn't necessary. From what I've played of the PC demo, it also isn't necessary. Needless to say, the tactical view from DA1 created graphical glitches that wouldn't be present without. In all, not necessary.


> -Combat is unnecessarily speedy. Is this not supposed to be a tactical RPG? I can appreciate speeding up the animations, but this is beyond ridiculous. It's a Devil May Cry/Hack and Slash/Action RPG.


Actually, it isn't that speedy. It may not seem like it, but if you play it like Devil May Cry/Hack and Slash you will die. A lot. It requires strategy, position, and knowledge of abilities. Just because they gave the rogues a couple of flips and warriors a couple more slashes doesn't make it a hack and slash. The demo does not represent the whole game. 



> -Cartoon art style. It claims to be a "Dark Fantasy", yet it comes off as something by Disney or Pixar. I don't expect realism in an RPG, but this style simply does not suit the game, nor compliment the atmosphere.



That's only for narratives, and when they do that it works out nicely. It even adds to the atmosphere if ask me. If you really don't like it, you only see it once every ~5 hours. 



> -Limited companion armour. To my understanding, you can only buy accessories for your companions. Why would they removed something that worked perfectly well before?



I'm assuming they did that because they were pressured by EA and didn't have the time to make armor fit each character. This is the only thing I feel is rushed however, and I agree with here. I do like how I see everyone in their default attire though, it makes their character more personality. 



> -Dating sim. That is all.


13 hours into the game and I haven't even done one romance option. What's your point again?


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Only thing I saw out of that argument is "Sex Cards > In-Depth Emotional Romances"


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Only thing I saw out of that argument is "Sex Cards > In-Depth Emotional Romances"


???**

*edit:*

Ah, I see. So this is your argument?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ???**
> 
> *edit:*
> 
> Ah, I see. So this is your argument?



Nice job ignoring my argument


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

You get used to the trolls, Awesome.  Just go enjoy the game. Their inanity isn't worth it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> @Buto - Archer was incredibly fun to play at least in the demo. Only thing really holding me back from making one is Sebastian seems pretty sweet and doubt I'll need more than one (and there's Varric).


Yeah only reason i'm not sure if i'll do an Archer right away is because of Varric, dude seem cool as hell. Not gonna mess with Sebastian. I'll probably wait 'til a third playthrough to try an Archer but i'm excited to try it out. I played the demo once as a warrior but since i've been too busy to try it again and the game's so close now i might as well wait.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been playing through the demo constantly, trying to perfect the appearance of the characters I want to use. I always find the slightest little thing to alter.

Gotta curse BioWare for making the CC so much better than Origins.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I never used the CC in fear of creating an ugly family 
I'm probably going to use mods on the PC to do away with that nonsense.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Like I said, the only one that really comes out SUPER ugly is Carver and that doesn't matter much. I don't really mind the three incarnations of Bethany I've seen (though the main one is the best).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I like default presets though, I've never messed around much in CC's anyway. 

Force mage is so much fun, especially when you start a battle as a mage in close quarters combat with lots of people surrounding you. I feel like a Jedi.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Time to refute this with my experience with the game
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've only played the console version, tactical view isn't necessary. From what I've played of the PC demo, it also isn't necessary. Needless to say, the tactical view from DA1 created graphical glitches that wouldn't be present without. In all, not necessary.


Of course it is not a necessity, but as this is supposed to be a tactical RPG, it makes no sense to remove a tactical aspect/function of the game. As for the graphical glitches you speak of, I experience none, so I cannot comment on that. Though it does make you wonder if it wouldn't have been wise to fix the problem, rather than hide it. Furthermore, you would not understand the importance of tactics whilst playing on a console.



> Actually, it isn't that speedy. It may not seem like it, but if you play it like Devil May Cry/Hack and Slash you will die. A lot. It requires strategy, position, and knowledge of abilities. Just because they gave the rogues a couple of flips and warriors a couple more slashes doesn't make it a hack and slash. The demo does not represent the whole game.


No, no, no. _You_ die a lot because you are playing on a console. I have seen over an hour of gameplay to know that it is unnecessarily _flashy_. It's pointless to imply otherwise. "Push a button and something AWESOME HAPPENS". A quote from Laidlaw, himself. Implying how unrealistic and _awesome_ the movements are that they will amaze you, and possibly your opponents. Those flashy moves truly create a tactical advantage.



> That's only for narratives, and when they do that it works out nicely. It even adds to the atmosphere if ask me. If you really don't like it, you only see it once every ~5 hours.


You're saying I only see the art style once every 5 hours?



> I'm assuming they did that because they were pressured by EA and didn't have the time to make armor fit each character. This is the only thing I feel is rushed however, and I agree with here. *I do like how I see everyone in their default attire though, it makes their character more personality*.


Like a cartoon character?



> 13 hours into the game and I haven't even done one romance option. What's your point again?


Dating sim.


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

So may I ask why you continuously post in here? You show no interest in actually liking the game from the posts that I've read and you just seem to refute anyone who likes it. Just a question out of curiosity.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I like default presets though, I've never messed around much in CC's anyway.
> 
> Force mage is so much fun, especially when you start a battle as a mage in close quarters combat with lots of people surrounding you. I feel like a Jedi.



The default Hawkes look very good, but there's something else when you can finally make a male character that doesn't look like he hsa Downs syndrome.

And Force Mage sounds pretty awesome. 




Aurora said:


> So may I ask why you continuously post in here? You show no interest in actually liking the game from the posts that I've read and you just seem to refute anyone who likes it. Just a question out of curiosity.



You have a lot to learn about trolls, I'm guessing.


----------



## Jade (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You have a lot to learn about trolls, I'm guessing.


No not really. I just want to see the response even if it's half-assed, or just the same.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Of course it is not a necessity, but as this is supposed to be a tactical RPG, it makes no sense to remove a tactical aspect/function of the game. As for the graphical glitches you speak of, I experience none, so I cannot comment on that. Though it does make you wonder if it wouldn't have been wise to fix the problem, rather than hide it. Furthermore, you would not understand the importance of tactics whilst playing on a console.


I'm a PC gamer primarily and it simply is not necessary. You can position attacks and character placement just fine. What issues are you having that I should know of with this? I certainly don't see the issue



> No, no, no. _You_ die a lot because you are playing on a console. I have seen over an hour of gameplay to know that it is unnecessarily _flashy_. It's pointless to imply otherwise. "Push a button and something AWESOME HAPPENS". A quote from Laidlaw, himself. Implying how unrealistic and _awesome_ the movements are that they will amaze you, and possibly your opponents. Those flashy moves truly create a tactical advantage.


I haven't gotten a game over yet because I use strategy. If I didn't, I would die a lot. I have experience with the game firsthand, and it is apparent that strategy is a necessity. 



> You're saying I only see the art style once every 5 hours?
> 
> Like a cartoon character?


The art style you were implying, yes. Unless you mean a more general cartoon character. By that definition, every character from all games are cartoon characters. 
There are two different art styles in this game: Dark Fantasy and Comic. The latter was the one I assumed you were talking about.



> Dating sim.



Convincing argument.

@Garrus, I do like arguing. Otherwise I would just ignore him


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Because he wants to regale us with tales of what Dragon Age should be and how bad BioWare is apparently


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sure it'd be better if Dragon Age II had Sex Cards.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Mage Elf: He had a knife at my throat, he would've killed me! What if you were wrong?
Hawke: I'm never wrong. 
Mage Elf: That's must be convenient. 

I'm finally beginning to realize the effects of character personality on conversations. During conversations, options similar to "Send him to circle" or "Send to dalish" he will act like the personality you've established. Nice touch Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

That is one of the things I'm looking forward to, seeing how that plays out (so I have to make sure to have varying characters).

Though of course it only really works out if you're fairly consistent in your choices.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm always consistent with my personality in Bioware games. This was the first time it actually payed off though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Same here. I try to keep it consistent though there are some obvious moments where it could work out. But yeah, in DAII there's definite pay-off and I can't wait.  Twenty-five hours to go.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Too bad it takes a good 8 hours in for it to take effect. 
For those who are wondering about side quests: There is a shit ton and the rewards for doing them pay off, and the stories are interesting. It's easy to get distracted from the main quest for hours.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Another funny quote

Hawke: How many qunari did you lose to the Tal-Vshoth?
Qunari leader: None
Hawke: Optimistic, considering my death toll. 

Joker Hawke is amazing. 

FreeCow, you are right. It is more realistic this way, instead of having amazing sources or having people that know everything.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2011)

Or every time you do something wrong you can give them some beer and chocolate, and all is well in the world.

They specifically said it was that kind of ridiculous thing they wanted to avoid.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

I wanna romance Merril


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

To a brainwashed Qunari mage:

Anders: Of all the senseless, mindless, piece of shit arguments I've ever heard!

U mad Anders?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm going to have to experience the romance options myself before I make a comment on that.


----------



## Hana (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Under 24 hours now.


----------



## Hana (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Under 24 hours now.



I know. I just have no faith in the delivery guy. When I ordered Mass Effect 2 I got it 2 days late because the guy couldn't read house numbers right.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't mean you anyways.  I'm picking mine up in-store at midnight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Hana said:


>



I love living right next to a game stop


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

You would think people would learn.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

The wait is killing me 

Watching a stream right now to appease my voraciousness.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> The wait is killing me
> 
> Watching a stream right now to appease my voraciousness.




So am I. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was interesting how one person made his cameo....was expecting him to appear differently.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Aurora does it right.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

Evaxephon, Aurora? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alistair i assume? I missed that


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Evaxephon, Aurora?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly...that is the stream I'm watching. Alistair, yes. He was with the Wardens and gave Hawke and Amulet. He helped kill a few Qunari before he left.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you see that fatality the Arishok did on Hawke?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed I did


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me or does Eva ignore his fucking health all the god damn time? He refuses to use potions, hence, Arishok buttfucking him.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or does Eva ignore his fucking health all the god damn time? He refuses to use potions, hence, Arishok buttfucking him.



*Spoiler*: __ 



First time I've ever watched him. He doesn't use all the other skills he has. He just uses the 3 he has tapped. Stunning the Arishok would help...if he ever used it or his other skills.:sanji.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm sure it'd be better if Dragon Age II had Sex Cards.


Actually, i don't think anyone would mind if Bioware put sex cards in Dragon Age II. Hell i can think some shipping fan that will think that as an improvement .

@Aurora Got link on stream that you watch ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

Enjoy.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> on the upside, Aveline in love is adorable pek



Aveline is a love interest?


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2011)

Ser Pounce-a-lot is the best thing in Awakenings 

Is he in DA2 ?

Yes i'm being serious


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 7, 2011)

.....I know I shouldn't, considering my copy should be shipping tomorrow, but I can't stop watching the stream.

And hell, in game the elves look much better than they seem in screenshots.

Another worry cut off my admittedly short list of potential issues.

But I just know I will feel guilty every time I attempt a Merril romance run cause she seems so nice...but I hate the Dalish, I really do.

Racist bastards.

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _Eh? Spoiler I guess._ 



Flemeth is a small....fragment of something else? Holy hell, what is she?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)

She is Andraste.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....I know I shouldn't, considering my copy should be shipping tomorrow, but I can't stop watching the stream.
> 
> And hell, in game the elves look much better than they seem in screenshots.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember that she said that only a fragment of her survived taken in by the hurricane.

And by that I mean she put that fragment of her into the amulet to survive her death at the hands of the Warden and Morrigan.

A crafty one she is,aye.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Time to play some more of this game 
I will post more funny quotes / what I like about / don't like about from Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

My first ambient convo with Fenris, and it's pretty decent. 

Fenris: You think yourself as an abomination that would never hurt anyone?
Anders: Like ripping off the head of someone?
Fenris: I did that at the behest of no demon. 
Anders: So we can both agree that it does not take a demon for one to be a vicious killer. 
Fenris: Good

I wonder how Fenris and Isabella will get along


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

About thirteen hours until I get mine.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

More convo's anyone? I have 3 new ones 
All of them are with Fenris. This guy is a comedy personified. Of course in his monotone voice, never changing.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2011)

Give me some suggestions to kill time until tomorrow!

I'm going nuts over here!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Shippingr4losers, want to read some Dragon Age 2 ambient conversations ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

This conversation needs more Merrill.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Useless Blood Mage, just sayin' 

Ambient conversations incoming


*Spoiler*: _Convos_ 




Anders: I never used to give two bits of what anybody thought of me. Justice once asked me why I didn't do more for other mages. I told him it was two much work. But I couldn't go back after that, couldn't stop thinking about it. Sometimes I miss being that selfish. 
Isabella: Huh? Were you talking? I was still at "whipped cream."

Anders: You were married to a templar right? Are they all as disgusting as they seem?
Aveline: What?
Anders: Did he ever ask you to play "the naughty mage and the hapless recruit" or the
"secret desiring demon and the upstanding knight?"
Aveline: "That's disgusting!"
Anders: "I hear it's quite popular."

Mage Elf: He had a knife at my throat, he would've killed me! What if you were wrong?
Hawke: I'm never wrong. 
Mage Elf: That's must be convenient. 

Hawke: How many qunari did you lose to the Tal-vshoth
Qunari Leader: None
Hawke: Optimistic, considering my death toll. 


Anders: Of all the senseless, mindles,s piece of shit arguments I've ever heard!


Fenris: You think yourself as an abomination that would never hurt anyone?
Anders: Like ripping off the head of someone?
Fenris: I did that at the behest of no demon. 
Anders: So we can both agree that it does not take a demon for one to be a vicious killer. 
Fenris: Good


Fisting 

Isabella: "So what's with that magical fisting thing you do?
Fenris: "What?"
Isabella: "You know, when you stick your hand into people."
Fenris: "Oh. That. Yes. It's a... talent."
Isabella: "You could make so much coin with that."

Fisting with another Rogue

Varric: So, elf, that thing you do with your hand...
Fenris: I can already tell this isn't going anywhere pleasant.
Varric: I bet that makes pickpocketing easier. 
Fenris: I'll try it sometime and find out. 

Isabella: I enjoy a man with markings like that. 
Fenris: You've enjoyed a lot men like that I suspect. (not sure about this line)
Isabella: Where I'm from, they're called "tattoos." Sailors get them all the time.
Fenris: Not made of lyrium, I'd imagine. 
Isabella: Not a one. And the pictures are different - usually breasts. 
Fenris: I suppose a pair of lyrium breasts tattooed onto my chest would make things better. 
Isabella: That's me. I'm a helper.




The 3 newest are near the bottom.

But Garrus, I do plan on that once Fenris lulz stops happening.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't stop laughing at that last one.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a log of this stuff, and it's going to be long by the time I finish this game.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Give me some suggestions to kill time until tomorrow!
> 
> I'm going nuts over here!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess Isabella likes eyes a little too much. 

Fenris: So this relic you mention losing...
Isabella: You have pretty eyes. 
Fenris: I... have pretty eyes. 
Isabella: You elves have such pretty eyes, even the men. It makes me want to pluck them out and wear them as a necklace. 
Fenris: I wouldn't suggest trying. 
Isabella: Oh, I would never try. Not without reason, of course. 
Fenris: Forget I said anything.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shippingr4losers, want to read some Dragon Age 2 ambient conversations ?



Ehhh... Let's keep it spoiler-free. Adds to my gaming experience when I play it and it comes as a surprise to me.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

There's no spoilers really. It has nothing to do with the story. (main story)

This might be a spoiler, still funny though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bartrand: We've chosen one of the hidden entrances. The Deep Roads there will be nice and virginal, ready for a good deflowering!
Varric: Now there's an interesting image. 




Varric's family


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Ehhh... Let's keep it spoiler-free. Adds to my gaming experience when I play it and it comes as a surprise to me.



As long as they're spoiler tagged, it's not too big of a deal. Better than if they were just floating there.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All I got say is Bodham's son makes a triumphant return in the same manner he near the end of origins. His powers are somewhat explained. "Boom" and "not enchantment." Could they be the same as Qunari powers? (don't answer this)


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Personally,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's very well possible considering his taint with lyrium. It just seems unlikely that he's the first dwarf out of them all that have magic, even including the ones tainted with lyrium.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

There are freeze bombs you know


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

I know, I was pretty amazed myself. I'm just coming up with arguments as to why he isn't


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

New information was released hmmm.

Varric is awesome.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL an excerpt from Brent's blog. 



> Brent wrote:
> Discussion on Dragon Age 2 began around this time and looking ahead I knew that I wasn?t going to be satisfied with what Dragon Age 2 would be. Party control/tactical combat are huge factors in my enjoyment of a role-playing game as is adopting the role of the hero (i.e., customizing my character). I was fairly certain Dragon Age would transition towards more of a Mass Effect experience, which while enjoyable is not the type of role-playing game I play. Could I be the lead designer on such a title? Certainly? though if I were going to work on a game adopting a set-in-stone protagonist I?d rather work on something lighter, like a shooter.





> Brent wrote:
> Another part is lining up paid DLC's even before the general public has had a chance to purchase their game. Although that basically makes me hate EA and it wouldn't have prevented me from getting the game if it would be 'classic' enough.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> in case anyone thinks waiting a minute to heal again is "redarted".
> 
> this post made me lol...



He is right.

The game is balanced for that specific cooldown between heals.

If you want more you either spec Spirit Healer as a mage or get yourself one.

Putting that mode in would make the game piss easy.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

10 seconds is way too low, 40 seconds would be more balanced. FreeCow, are you playing on PC?

You can easily get past the game with a 60 second heal anyway.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 7, 2011)

Any review out yet? Did Bioware made a epic game or this is a fail because damn there is too much hate/love for this game to decide yet.

Oh and for the people that got there hands on this say did they "really" made the story better than planescape torment? Because i can't belived.


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2011)

No crack out yet


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Back to ps3 version then.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

The HD texture pack is out.

Grab it before the servers explode.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you all accept the 50 gold from that shady looking dwarf, or did you save up?

And what were the consequences?


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The HD texture pack is out.
> 
> Grab it before the servers explode.



Thanks 

3.3 mbps


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

It's funny because as it turns out, Brent left over nothing.  His loss.

And there's been three reviews aside from the shady, poorly-translated German one (that actually edited its score after first posting due to backlash).

OXM gave it a 9/10, PC Gamer UK gave it 94%, and PSM gave it a 9/10. I don't think the actual reviews are online anywhere yet, but you could just get the magazines.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Did you all accept the 50 gold from that shady looking dwarf, or did you save up?
> 
> And what were the consequences?



No, I was 5 gold short 
Look below 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I just finished the deep roads and a quest opened up explaining that... I'm doing "loyalty" missions before that though. I honestly don't know yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2011)

I just started over with a mage char after facing the barrier that is that fucking stone wraith boss in the deep roads.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Any review out yet? Did Bioware made a epic game or this is a fail because damn there is too much hate/love for this game to decide yet.
> 
> Oh and for the people that got there hands on this say did they "really" made the story better than planescape torment? Because i can't belived.



Actually played it, it's pretty much what you've seen from the demo. The graphics are a bit better, you can raise the difficulty and the story/dialogues are not as dumb as we were led to believe but  are still way far from PS:T (or Bloodlines, or MoBT, or Arcanum or even KOTOR/ME). The overall challenge level is lower (Nightmare in DA2 would correspond to Origins normal mode), skill trees are more simplified although they have  better implementation. 
All in all: it's an awfully horrible game for being an AAA title.

Graphics do really look worse than DA, even the HD texture pack won't fix that, the latter was developed with an isometric perspective in mind while this sequel plays like an action game, the engine clearly wasn't built for this.

The character management is nil, you can't manage your companions inventories and the new influence system is really a huge step back from DA.  In the first game your relationship with a given character led you to a particular quest, if you had a bad relationship some things would be cut from your playtru. In DA2 you can do the quests regardless, positive or negative morale only affects passive bonuses. Some characters are done better than others (more banters etc), still the DLC cut content is evident. 
Most of the game takes place in Kirkwall (which is not as interesting as you could believe, far from Baldur's Gate II Anthkatla, or Mysteries of Westgate town), some locations are obliviously recycled. The game also ends with a massive cliffhanger, a sequel exp pack is a given...

My two cents

I give it a 6.5/10, mostly cause of the good VA. Game is just too short and cutscene filled.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

He took a long time to kill. If only I had Isabella for that he would have been minced up into small magical pebbles in a matter of 2 minutes. I had to bring Varric instead.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's funny because as it turns out, Brent left over nothing.  His loss.
> 
> And there's been three reviews aside from the shady, poorly-translated German one (that actually edited its score after first posting due to backlash).
> 
> OXM gave it a 9/10, PC Gamer UK gave it 94%, and PSM gave it a 9/10. I don't think the actual reviews are online anywhere yet, but you could just get the magazines.



If you knew the business (and I mean the financial part of it) you'd realize the reasons behind his leaving. He's not the only talented person who left, the company is pretty much in shambles right now, the EA merge was a killer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2011)

Only Varric survived for me, and he died after a while. Fucking annoying as hell.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Convos incoming


*Spoiler*: __ 




Fenris: You keep staring at me. Is it my eyes again?
Isabella: You're very lanky, for an elf. I like lanky
Fenris: From what I gather, you like a lot of things. 
Isabella: Nonsense. But when I see something I like, I go after it. 
Fenris: o you intend to go after me, then?
Isabella: Will you take off all that spiky armor you're wearing?
Fenris: It's been known to happen. 
Isabella: Then forget it. 

Fenris: I do love the way the merchants glare at me as if I'm going to steal something. 
Isabella: You're an elf. And besides, you're a great distraction for those of us who do steal. 

Talkative Man: Do you ever feel like you're part of a story someone is telling?
Maker, I wish whoever was telling the story had made me more handsome.


----------



## Dash (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard that this is much shorter than the first, is it because the story itself is short or did Bioware make the dungeons considerably smaller after all the complaints of Deep Roads, etc?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Everything is shorter, yes. I'm not done with the game yet - I just finished the Deep Roads in DA2.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Everything is shorter, yes. I'm not done with the game yet - I just finished the Deep Roads in DA2.


How many hours have you logged?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

20 hours 36 minutes

About 18 if you don't count me not at my ps3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Two additional items I didn't know about:

8. Register your copy of Dragon Age 2 on the Bioware Social Site and receive Boots of the Frozen Wastes.

9. For having the Blood Dragon Armor in Dragon Age Origins, you receive a new set of Blood Dragon armor.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

A funny letter ~


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Feeling Inadequate?*

Flag flying at half-mast? Does your soldier not stand to attention? Doees your dwarf shy away from the Deep Roads? Come to Jorman's Apothecary and ask for our Special Sauce. Our sSpecial Sauce is infused with the essences of fifty-two herbs. It's completely natural, completely safe, and ABSOLUTELY EFFECTIVE. You will never feel the same again!

Be the man other men want to be. Be the man you DESERVE to be.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess I'm in Act 2 now? After the Deep Roads?


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 7, 2011)

lol, game isn't officially out and some of you are already done.

Unfortunately, it seems like it's a lot shorter than DAO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Two additional items I didn't know about:
> 
> 8. Register your copy of Dragon Age 2 on the Bioware Social Site and receive Boots of the Frozen Wastes.
> 
> *9. For having the Blood Dragon Armor in Dragon Age Origins, you receive a new set of Blood Dragon armor.*


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Koppachino - I'm 1/3 done at 20 hours 

Alien, you might want to know about this. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you don't pay him he comes to you after the deep roads asking for 100 gold. If you don't do this I'm assuming that he'll attack you later or you will lose a companion. I'm not risking it this time. I'm going to pay him the 100 gold. 




That's what I get for trusting thieves.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? I can't play this yet


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Megafonzie said:


> What are you guys talking about? I can't play this yet


I'll be getting it tomorrow . Some people resorted to other means .


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> don't pay him shit!
> 
> is this the pack that will give DA2 Witcher 2 like graphics?
> 
> holy shit 1.8 gigs?!



If I lose a companion I won't. And it's 1.08 gigs actually.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol Bioware


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> lol, game isn't officially out and some of you are already done.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like it's a lot shorter than DAO.



Beat Origins in 30 hours. Was plenty for me. I don't need a 40+ RPG anymore, don't have the time.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> don't pay him shit!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This made me chuckle slightly. No. It's the pack that they weren't able to finish in time because their project was just so rushed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> This made me chuckle slightly. No. It's the pack that they weren't able to finish in time because their project was just so rushed.



Because graphics make a game right?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I said it before but didn't have confirmation on all of them ...
> Sebastian confirmed to be only for females (romance), everyone else is multi-sexual  heaven forbid it cut into your forum posting time



I can post from my cell phone. I can not play games while at work. I win


----------



## Saiko (Mar 7, 2011)

BioWare , BioWare what happened ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMcVZQI6ybw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, six hours or so to go.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh lordy...

I wonder if you can get companions killed? Can you?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Isabella: I like big boats, I cannot lie. 

Put Isabella in your party before you go to the fade. You will know when you will have to.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Nooo the fade again? 




> BioWare , BioWare what happened ?


 i see no probloms what so ever


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Zen - Laidlaw did at least say you wouldn't be turning into a mouse and shit this time.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

The fade lasts about 10-20 minutes. It's nothing like DA1's.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank The Maker!


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 7, 2011)

Saiko said:


> BioWare , BioWare what happened ?



My only problem with the game from what I've seen so far is the *fucking DLC on release date*. I mean seriously, WTF. Fuck you EA, fuck you.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how big the plot/world changes based on your import or lack of import of a completed save file for Dragon Age ?

_Because i really want Morrigan to survive into the second one_

I am trying to rush through the first one, currently at the temple at Haven Village. Depending on Steam, might be able to start playing the second one between now and Friday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 7, 2011)

Morrigan is NOT in DA2, for the 100th time....


----------



## Dagor (Mar 7, 2011)

So what's up with gamestop sending me a message to come at 10 Pm(Today) to their store.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm trying to avoid this thread like the fucking plague..  My body cannot handle the spoilers.


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2011)

meh


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Dagor said:


> So what's up with gamestop sending me a message to come at 10 Pm(Today) to their store.



Most stores open up at 10pm so that you can come in at that point to pay off your order for the midnight release. But if you're already paid off, you can just do whatever.  Just to let people you can come in that early if you want.

Leaving in about four hours.


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm trying to avoid this thread like the fucking plague..  My body cannot handle the spoilers.


Can I spoil you .

My gamestop does not believe in midnight releases. They have never held one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Typically stores are required to, depending on how many pre-orders they get. The one I go to here and the one I went back into Jersey both had the policy that if a game has twenty pre-orders or more, they have to do a midnight release.


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm trying to avoid this thread like the fucking plague..  My body cannot handle the spoilers.



I might have something for you in a minute but i'm going to test it out myself first to be sure


----------



## Saiko (Mar 7, 2011)

Crack is out.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Morrigan is NOT in DA2, for the 100th time....



I know that, but my heart wants it to be.

But anyone got any clue how big a difference does your decision in the first Dragon Age make to the second one ?
I ain't got Mass Effect 2 but apparently the decisions in the first one didn't really make that big a difference in Mass Effect 2.

edit
i have to wait almost 3 days (not enough time between this and shogun  ), its seems it doesn't make a difference now, i will probably finish it by the time Dragon Age 2 comes out


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Crack works.  


I'm done with console version for now. Onwards to Master Race.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Did I say I also installed the High-Res pack? 

Amazing.

some pics of high res 

Warning: 1080p


*Spoiler*: __ 











Bonus: Right or Left?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Crack is out.



Not even worth pirating.
I've finished my legit copy (asian activation, store acquired) because I had to write a review. 
Trust me Saiko, it's better than the demo  by a fairly large margin, and it might even be a decent title among the crowd. But this just isn't an AAA title, it's so unpolished it's frustrating, a great step back from DA and the general (already low) quality of Bioware's RPGs.

One of the worst AAA titles released during the past 10 years, they managed to release a product so insipid even the crowd they aimed at is going to get pissed (minus habentes excluded).
It gives me  the same vibe  vanilla Oblivion had, it tastes neutral. Imagine going to a five star Michelin guide restaurant to eat lasagna just to  be served the most tasteless italian manicaretto you've ever eaten in your entire life, motherfucking pissed off I'd be. 

That's just it, this game isn't meat or fish, I can't honestly manage to classify it, I got a sour taste (finished it around the 13th hour mark, most content done) in my mouth after my playtru. 

Even the balance is insanely messed up, tanks are unkillable and some bosses are level scaled. FUCK, that spider took 15 minutes of mindless button mashing before dying. And let's talk about bugs, xp glitch, the auto attack, the random crashes.
And the body explosions? WHAT THE HELL?


Kirkwall is fucking shit, copy paste is strong in this game. Don't get me started on  the map/fast travel stuff. If your game takes place in a fucking town, have at least the decency to put some content in it, you know Gothic II? Mysteries of Westgate? Arcanum? 
Goddamn omnipresent loading times, and even in HD this shit looks like it came straight from The Sims 3.
Choices and consequences are almost absent. No matter what you do, the main plot will always be the same. I felt like I was watching a bad movie. Because you know, I could stomach the cutscenes as long as the combat was good. But the combat is actually the worst part of the game. Health regen is so fast, it makes no sense.

Bottom end, this game is: dull, flat, banal, shit, boring.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

^How did I already know your review before you posted it...haha


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^How did I already know your review before you posted it...haha



Because trolls are dull, flat, banal, shit, and boring?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because trolls are dull, flat, banal, shit, and boring?



Nowdays you call troll anybody with a different opinion. I wrote two lil reviews in the past 3 pages, the first one being a tad more positive. 
Right now you're the troll, I did  raise some good points, try the game, suit yourself. 
I've been pretty generous, this is a 6.5/10 game. That 0.5 is for the good voice acting (Bioware always picked up good actors for that).
Then come back and we will discuss your opinions. You see, you can't call me a bullshitter, because I just described ingame features.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't find you a troll, just that it's obvious from the start you would dislike this game. I expect a 9/10 review for Witcher 2 though. I just know how the current internet is split on these two games.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Don't find you a troll, just that it's obvious from the start you would dislike this game. I expect a 9/10 review for Witcher 2 though. I just know how the current internet is split on these two games.



I don't really know why, but that's the way it is. The Witcher 2 will be great, just like DA2. I've enough of this game (20 hours) to know it's great. 
Some more high res pics

*Spoiler*: __ 










Haters gonna hate. I love this game, and I have only one complaint that I previously mentioned. 

Only complaint: 
Re-use of areas.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't really know why, but that's the way it is. The Witcher 2 will be great, just like DA2. I've enough of this game (20 hours) to know it's great.
> Some more high res pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not saying Witcher 2 will be bad. I for one hope 2 is alot better then 1 *Had ALOT of problems with 1*. However they are trying two very different things, and just expect Mofo to enjoy witcher 2 more. He's looking for what Witcher provides, I'm looking forward to the more cinematic real time approach that Dragon Age 2 is going for. 

I want Witcher 2 to come to consoles because I do wanna give it a try. But after playing many hours of 1, I won't miss it if 2 doesn't make it's way to it


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Don't find you a troll, just that it's obvious from the start you would dislike this game. I expect a 9/10 review for Witcher 2 though. I just know how the current internet is split on these two games.



No, I'm not a fanboy. When the time will come I will be able to review TWitcher 2 with as much spite as possible (I hate Polish games, just saying).
But what would you want me to say?
Techwise CDP did a better job than Bioware, that's evident. Storywise, well that's not going to be fair, TWitcher has a decent story because of Sapkowski's books. 
Mechanicwise? I can already tell you I'm not going to like TWitcher 2 because of the party implementation or lack of thereof. 
I liked DA: O way more than TWitcher I, because of implementation, because TWicher combat sucked while a modded DA: O can be challenging on nightmare,  just saying. 
But I tend to be honest. DA2 is a bad game because they tried to Mass Effectize it without success. Don't get me wrong, I thnk ME2 is an horrible RPG but a really strong  game, and I'd lie if I told you I didn't enjoy some of its action parts.
But DA2 is not ME2, this sequel looks like a poor man's FABLE III/ME2 bastard child.
They should have kept the DA: O approach, coud have been a great game.
I don't blame Bioware, I started working as corporate lawyer recently, right after graduation.
I usually do financial prospects for mergers actions. You have to reason with money in mind, that's EA business model, but a review must be honest, so, customers, if you liked DA: O, this game is another thing altogether.

And btw Dragon Age 2 and TWitcher 2 were never meant to compete, that's why it is going to be released on May.
Witcher in its eventual Enhanced Edition is going to fight with ME3/Skyrim down in Autumn.

Also Awesome: raise that resolution a bit?  Why no shortcut?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)

We need more people like Mofo on this forum.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

We need less DA2 haters in this thread.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We need less DA2 haters in this thread.


It's not hate, I bought the game. 
Bioware couldn't care less about me right now, not that they did before, but at least they had to work for my money. If you liked the game it's fine. But this isn't DA: O sequel, this is Dynasty Warriors XYZ.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 7, 2011)

I think he was referring to me. What he doesn't understand is that I'm not hating. Simply disappointed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It's not hate, I bought the game.
> Bioware couldn't care less about me right now, not that they did before, but at least they had to work for my money. If you liked the game it's fine. But this isn't DA: O sequel, this is Dynasty Warriors XYZ.



I wasn't talking about you, that was directed to Kitsukaru. At least you gave reasons for your score, although I disagree with you though. Sure, you can play it like Dynasty warriors, but it's not going to get you farm, especially on PC. Strategy is needed just like DA1, and they only really changed animations. If you play it like Dynasty Warriors, you will die unless you are on easy. On PC, it's nothing like Dynasty Warriors, it's as close as you can get to DA1 besides looks. The only thing that is different from DA1 completely is the structure of the game, which could be a hit or miss for some people. 

I've been posting my experiences with this game in this thread, and they are mostly positive. The only negative thing I've seen, and will say again, are reused areas.

And Kitsukaru, play the game first.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

I liked the demo... It had funny responses.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Crack is out.



Could someone point me to this.."crack" ?


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

You can't kill thousands of Asians as a metro-sexual(I think that's the word)...so it isn't Dynasty Warriors yet .

My big complaint with the game is that it takes place only within Kirkwall really. I want to explore more.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I wasn't talking about you, that was directed to Kitsukaru. At least you gave reasons for your score, although I disagree with you though. Sure, you can play it like Dynasty warriors, but it's not going to get you farm, especially on PC. Strategy is needed just like DA1, and they only really changed animations. If you play it like Dynasty Warriors, you will die unless you are on easy. On PC, it's nothing like Dynasty Warriors, it's as close as you can get to DA1 besides looks. The only thing that is different from DA1 completely is the structure of the game, which could be a hit or miss for some people.
> 
> I've been posting my experiences with this game in this thread, and they are mostly positive. The only negative thing I've seen, and will say again, are reused areas.
> 
> And Kitsukaru, play the game first.


How can you say this game is like DA: O when the differences are evident.

Skills (I mean feats like crafting and stuff) are not there anymore as autonomous entities, the skill trees are different (it's not entirely bad, I find the new system, while streamlined, more efficient). Rogues are a totally different class, right now they are a rip-off of Guild Wars assasins.
Inventory management is nil, and tactics are at a minimum, I dare you to play it as you used to play in DA: O. 
Progress in the game, I hope level scaling won't kick in your playtru as much as it did into mine. 
Hint: save before every quest completion and before every level up. The glitch really fucks up your game.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh freaking Friday.

That's when us poor EU shmucks will be able to play this game..

I thought Steam would be exempt from this..


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Mofo said:


> How can you say this game is like DA: O when the differences are evident.
> 
> Skills (I mean feats like crafting and stuff) are not there anymore as autonomous entities, the skill trees are different (it's not entirely bad, I find the new system, while streamlined, more efficient).


Yes, I actually like this a lot more too. It makes it a lot easier than having to go all over to buy ingredients. 



> Rogues are a totally different class, right now they are a rip-off of Guild Wars assasins.


Just because they can jump and they made backstab an ability? In actuality, they're still very similar to DA1's. They do more damage from behind, can do critical hits while stunned, and everything they did in DA1. It's just an advancement in animation in my opinion. 



> Inventory management is nil, and tactics are at a minimum, I dare you to play it as you used to play in DA: O.


Yes, they did remove a lot of inventory management. However, I didn't like picking up useless salves (even though there is useless junk in this game) just to overburden me. I assume you are talking about character management though, and on that front I agree with you. It hasn't bothered me at all though. I do play it like I did DA. Use a tank, use AoE spells to handle small, weak enemies, buff tank, and use rogue's as damage dealers. I do the *exact* same thing. It just looks nicer in this game. 



> Progress in the game, I hope level scaling won't kick in your playtru as much as it did into mine.


In a good or bad way? It's been equally difficult in the console version all the way up through Act 2, except of course, gaining difficulty as natural progression.



> Hint: save before every quest completion and before every level up. The glitch really fucks up your game.


Not sure what you mean by this, but I've only encountered one glitch. That was when I was doing this quest where I had to turn off the poison in Lowtown. Wasn't a problem, just loaded up an autosave. [/quote]


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I'm outy... at least for a little while. I'll play the game and if I don't like it, I'll probably still keep it. 

Still, this thread seems divided and spoilerific, so I'll come back when I've completed at least one play through. But, I'll say one thing.

I don't care about the combat as long as the story's good and speaking as a person who played mostly on the console (I know, I know, I'm a terrible person.), I look forward to seeing how things progress.

As for the Witcher 2, if I had a gaming computer, I'd try it out. I don't. I'm sure whoever is waiting for it will have a great time. But for me, I like Bioware games, and tomorrow seems a lot closer than May 17th.

Peace out, thread. And try not to kill yourselves in the scuffle.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it's time for me to call in sick for work tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> @ Awesome: post some Hi-res picks of the Arishok...
> 
> that friend is too manly to exist!



I have to wait until the latter parts of Act 1 for that. I will do that though. In the meantime, Chantry anyone?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

Two hours to go before I can pick the game up.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 7, 2011)

getting game tomorrow. NOT today.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome,how is the game's performance on the PC?

Do you play it on Ultra-High and if so,how much of a performance drop do you have?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yes, I actually like this a lot more too. It makes it a lot easier than having to go all over to buy ingredients.
> 
> 
> Just because they can jump and they made backstab an ability? In actuality, they're still very similar to DA1's. They do more damage from behind, can do critical hits while stunned, and everything they did in DA1. It's just an advancement in animation in my opinion.


My Guild Wars comparison was probably lost. Guild Wars  high end PvP (even PvE to a certain extent) revolves around positioning.  Basically PvP is based upon the concept of extension.
There are 5 levels of armor.  Warrios  and Paragons (spear users) have 80AR, Rangers (bow users) have 70AR, Assasins and Dervishes (scythe users, they are softies melee spikers) have 70AR while the casters have all 60AR.
AR rating means how much physical and elemental damage you can absorb.
Now in a game like this the concept of "tanks" is nil. In a PvP scenario people will always want to go for your casters first (monks and ritualists, being healers, mesmers and necromancers because they add up pressure). Because of this, positioning is important, casters have to stay on the back, while warriors have to dish damage and punish the opposite team squishies. It's a very proactive game,  based on individual and team skills, the team with the bast backline of monks and ritualists and the best damage dealers wins the match. Having good monks means having a solid backbone with a decent energy management, this goes on par with the warriors, a good warrior will have the enemy backline collapse faster under the pressure, if the enemy dies your monks won't have to waste their energy to heal the damage the opponent dishes out.

Assasins were introduced with an exp pack, their main feats were the ability to dish out an extremely large amount of damage without waiting to charge up their adrenal bar (stats in GW are of three types. Energy powers up spells and some actions. Health is the amount of damage you can take before you die. And adrenaline, it's the fuel behind Warriors physical attacks, it charges itself when you take damage or deal it) and their total bypass of the positioning mechanic, assasins could teleport behind the enemy casters, kill them and teleport back before a warrior could kill them.
Rogues in DA: O were strategical glass cannons, Rogues in DA2 have become assasins.



> Yes, they did remove a lot of inventory management. However, I didn't like picking up useless salves (even though there is useless junk in this game) just to overburden me. I assume you are talking about character management though, and on that front I agree with you. It hasn't bothered me at all though. I do play it like I did DA. Use a tank, use AoE spells to handle small, weak enemies, buff tank, and use rogue's as damage dealers. I do the *exact* same thing. It just looks nicer in this game.


This is the mechanic I don't like. I love controlling my characters and their inventories, what you call "junk" is for me an extremely important phase of gearing up. I loved reading BG2 style item descriptions.
The mechanic of tank' n spank is something I dont like, it gets boring after a while, I prefer proactive gameplay. A la' Baldur's Gate II.
I've never played WoW, I played and enjoyed Guild Wars.


> In a good or bad way? It's been equally difficult in the console version all the way up through Act 2, except of course, gaining difficulty as natural progression.


In a bad way. I got a level 50 Giant Spider boss, took a while to kill it, and since the combat is not so much fun, you can guess, 15 minutes of button mashing.



> Not sure what you mean by this, but I've only encountered one glitch. That was when I was doing this quest where I had to turn off the poison in Lowtown. Wasn't a problem, just loaded up an autosave.



Just save often, the glitch I'm talking about has your character gain XP without limit, the game crashes after a while.



Ciupy said:


> Awesome,how is the game's performance on the PC?
> 
> Do you play it on Ultra-High and if so,how much of a performance drop do you have?


I'm playing it on ultra high, HD pack. No performance issue, but I have a brand new 6 thousand Euros Sony Vaio laptop.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it's nice to see things from your perspective now, instead of just in a written review. And by junk I literally mean junk, the stuff in the junk section of the inventory. I'm guessing you like reading them though, so I might as well take a couple minutes and look at it. 

And towards the combat style - that isn't the only way to play. It's a balanced party that handles any scenario, it's what I use in a lot of RPG's first playthrough, the second playthrough I change it up. Thanks for exp glitch as well. It hasn't happened to me, but it's good to know. 

FYI: I never played WoW, I just used the word tank for a character that soaks damage.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Mofo said:


> I'm playing it on ultra high, HD pack. No performance issue, but I have a brand new 6 thousand Euros Sony Vaio laptop.



Uuu,thanks.

So..umm..what's the graphic card on that puppy?

Just so I can see if it will run good on mine.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Gonna go pick up my copy in a hour ,so fucking excited


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Leaving in about three minutes to get mine.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Uuu,thanks.
> 
> So..umm..what's the graphic card on that puppy?
> 
> Just so I can see if it will run good on mine.



Runs on High settings at 60 FPS on a GTX 460 for me. I can't even run Very High though, won't even load the textures


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Runs on High settings at 60 FPS on a GTX 460 for me. I can't even run Very High though, won't even load the textures



Ah,so it's not DX11 compliant then.

I wanted to see how the spell effects look like.

Edit:

Wait wha..

What the heck you mean it won't load the textures?

You have to have activated the Ultra-High options just to be able to use the high-res textures?

WTF..


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Uuu,thanks.
> 
> So..umm..what's the graphic card on that puppy?
> 
> Just so I can see if it will run good on mine.



8GB of RAM and 4*128GB SSD Disks.

My bad, it's a HD 6970M Crossfire. DX 11, the difference is nil between the DX11 and the dx10 mode, but it's a laptop, can't go that far with the resolution.

He's probably doing something wrong if he can't activate the textures, DA2 has low requirements, you probably got some background program.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It's a Radeon HD 6630M the 1GB  one, 8GB of RAM and 4*128GB SSD Disks.



Hmm..if you have technical know how..could you tell me how the 6630M stacks against a HD 5770? 

Edit:

Oh..a 6970.

Yeaahh..that pretty much won't make you problems even if you'll want to run Skyrim and Battlefield 3 at max!

Also..4 SSD's?

That's a huge chunk of the price you paid for your laptop right there.

Money aside,SSD's are the future folks!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ah,so it's not DX11 compliant then.
> 
> I wanted to see how the spell effects look like.
> 
> ...



No, on Very High it lags so bad it won't even load the textures. I'm going to test this again though, right now.
Edit: It works. Problem is, there is a significant drop in performance for negligible differences. High looks just as good as Very High. And I don't see an Ultra High option


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..if you have technical know how..could you tell me how the 6630M stacks against a HD 5770?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



The SSDs costed me  about 1400 Euros, the full price was at about 4800 Euros, but I bought Win7 Ultimate, Adobe Photoshop Elements, and the 4 years Warranty along with some accessories. The warranty alone is about 400 euros. Picked up the SSDs because I move a lot, I need something stable. Also the inbuilt cam was a must, either a Vaio or an Apple.
Not a big deal, I graduated 1 year and half ago. The last 8 months they (magic circle law firm) have been paying me 2300EU month (before taxes)  and I'm just a trainee. I still share my apartment with friends. I can save up to 1500EU/month. Besides I subtracted the expenses for the laptop from my taxes and my employer paid 60% of its price.
The benefits are good, we do even have  two Gyms, a swimming pool, and a beauty center, free for us to use.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gah I lost all my DAO (and awakening) saves so now I JUST started a human noble warrior to go through my standard goodie-two-shoes playthrough to get ready for Dragon Age 2... which I'm picking up tomorrow... I will not touch it until I am done the first game, no matter how small the changes. DA2 sounds good to me, I like how the inventory space was cut down (something I'm raging about right now in DAO, Have mods to make it a bit easier to plow through it), I like the mass effect conversation wheels, I like the foundation of the story from how it all sounds so far. Just excited >;O How did you guys get the PC version already? It's out on PB or something?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Gah I lost all my DAO (and awakening) saves so now I JUST started a human noble warrior to go through my standard goodie-two-shoes playthrough to get ready for Dragon Age 2... which I'm picking up tomorrow... I will not touch it until I am done the first game, no matter how small the changes. DA2 sounds good to me, I like how the inventory space was cut down (something I'm raging about right now in DAO, Have mods to make it a bit easier to plow through it), I like the mass effect conversation wheels, I like the foundation of the story from how it all sounds so far. Just excited >;O How did you guys get the PC version already? It's out on PB or something?



Asian retail stores, or a friend with a real store in your town.
I got myself from an asian friend, sent him the money and he mailed me the codes and uploaded me the game. Easy as pie. Since unlock for asian copies was done the 8th and they are one day ahead of us. You can guess.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> The SSDs costed me  about 1400 Euros, the full price was at about 4800 Euros, but I bought Win7 Ultimate, Adobe Photoshop Elements, and the 4 years Warranty along with some accessories. The warranty alone is about 400 euros. Picked up the SSDs because I move a lot, I need something stable. Also the inbuilt cam was a must, either a Vaio or an Apple.
> Not a big deal, I graduated 1 year and half ago. The last 8 months they (magic circle law firm) have been paying me 2300EU month (before taxes)  and I'm just a trainee. I still share my apartment with friends. I can save up to 1500EU/month. Besides I subtracted the expenses for the laptop from my taxes and my employer paid 60% of its price.
> The benefits are good, we do even have  two Gyms, a swimming pool, and a beauty center, free for us to use.



My god man.

In which country do you live in,Awesometania? 

Secondly,you are a trainee lawyer?

That certainly is a good career choice. (stereotypes not being counted)


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Now to spend twenty minutes redeeming all of my content.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Now to spend twenty minutes redeeming all of my content.



Can you buy The Exiled Prince DLC content right now?


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 8, 2011)

....My order has been officially shipped, which means when I get back from work tomorrow there will be a copy of DA2 waiting for me.

Oh joy.

Thus I now take my leave of the internet and await for the glorious arrival at my doorstep. Will post all thoughts and opinions after at least 10 hours logged in game.

Mind you though I am most certain, based on Awesome's & Mofo's(with whom I obviously disagree with on what constitutes RPG game-play) post, that I will be enjoying the shit out of this game. 

The only question is how much I'll be enjoying it.

Cheerio lads.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Ciupy - I didn't see it up yet.

Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



	Signature Edition Rewards 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Boots of the Frozen Wastes 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Blood Dragon Armor 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Of Things Not Lost 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		The Far Cliffs of Kirkwall 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Lothering's Lament 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Ser Isaac's Armor 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Staff of Parthalan 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Hindsight 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Hayder's Razor 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		Fadeshear 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info 	
		The Lion of Orlais 	Dragon Age II 	Xbox 360 	More Info


----------



## Dagor (Mar 8, 2011)

It's me or I can't find "The Lion of Orlais " and "Fadeshear" Code in the box.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Dagor said:


> It's me or I can't find "The Lion of Orlais " and "Fadeshear" Code in the box.



It's a pre-order code so it should be on the receipt of GameStop (or wherever you pre-ordered). Redeem it at dragonage.bioware.com/redeem or something like that.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well,feck.

It seems that the game chugs on the higher settings,especially on Nvidia cards and especially if you have SSAO turned on.

I wonder how will this game work on my poor HD5770..


Edit:

Ignore that.

Got the game,the HD Textures pack,the promotional content (even the Blood Dragon Armor..how strange..) and I am now ready to play the shit out of this.

And it works wonderful on very high!

Also,holy shiet,you start with the Mabari War Hound from the Black Emporium!


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am thinking of getting this but have I missed out on any DLC by not preordering?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh God,mages are so..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 8, 2011)

How the feck do i get Anders in my party?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Talk to Varric in the Hanged Man Tavern, you'll need to get a map, go to the Fereldan refugee help center, they'll tell you where to go. Quest-line is called Tranquility.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy shit I am having a blast with the game so far.

Too bad I actually had to buy that blasted "The Exiled Prince" DLC..

Damn my completionist heart..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah shit i knew it had something to do with that, thanks Hangatyr.

Anyway, i'm enjoying the story so far. Loving the Archer class.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2011)

fuck you america 

my amazon order doesn't ship until the 10th


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2011)

So what kind of stuff gets imported with a DA1 save?

I'm trying to redo the whole game now on casual considering 300 hours of playtime were erased when I upgraded my 80gb PS3 harddrive to a 500gb. 

Fucking Bioware and there protected save file bullshit.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah i am also redoing a da run


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

The World said:


> So what kind of stuff gets imported with a DA1 save?
> 
> I'm trying to redo the whole game now on casual considering 300 hours of playtime were erased when I upgraded my 80gb PS3 harddrive to a 500gb.
> 
> Fucking Bioware and there protected save file bullshit.



Don't bother with it.

The transfers there are aren't that dramatic.

I mean heck,they weren't that dramatic not even in ME2.


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit I am having a blast with the game so far.
> 
> Too bad I actually had to buy that blasted "The Exiled Prince" DLC..
> 
> Damn my completionist heart..


What class you playing as?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Aurora said:


> What class you playing as?



Mage.

It's a blast!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I've over looked the massively re-used maps, the dead feel of the city, the annoyingly fast paced combat (DAO was too slow, DA2 is too damn fast), the fact that you LIED about auto attack on consoles, the fact that you can only interact with characters at key points, the obviously rushed story (in which I can see the glimmer of BioWare's potential)...but this:
> 
> BioWare, until you get rid of EA, you are fucking dead to me.



Yes, because before EA Bioware's games NEVER had glitches! EVER...I MEAN NEVER...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Gameplay bugs that they overlooked? sure.
> 
> These aren't "glitches", these are symptoms of a rushed game.
> 
> Luckily I'm a PC player, because I'd be royally pissed at the fact that they LIED about auto attack on the SexBox and Piss3.



Did we play the same games? BG? Kotor? Fucking JADE EMPIRE....EA hasn't done anything. 

Auto Attack was boring...why the fuck would I want to play this game like I did origins...I played origins, wanted the new combat.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Did we play the same games? BG? Kotor? Fucking JADE EMPIRE....EA hasn't done anything.
> 
> Auto Attack was boring...why the fuck would I want to play this game like I did origins...I played origins, wanted the new combat.



I feel the same about origins and wanting a new combat.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Did we play the same games? BG? Kotor? Fucking JADE EMPIRE....EA hasn't done anything.
> 
> Auto Attack was boring...why the fuck would I want to play this game like I did origins...I played origins, wanted the new combat.


Well EA is famous on removing the game content and sell it as a DLC so i don't see why they couldn't do that to DA2, not to mention that EA other game Crysis 2 is also rumored to lost their DX11 feature on release.

Having I buggy game is one problem. but removing a promised feature on release is definitely sign of a rushed game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Can only imagine what we would've gotten if Activision was in charge.

DA: Origins with one new hairstyle.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 8, 2011)

How is the sidequest portion of the game so far? Have they omitted the stuff like those chanter board quests? MMO uninspired fetch quests?
DA was filled with those and they were never good.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Can only imagine what we would've gotten if Activision was in charge.
> 
> DA: Origins with one new hairstyle.




I hate Activison so damn much.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

As people rightfully should.  inb4wowtards

Also, at least EA's DLC policy isn't NEARLY as bad as Ubisoft's. The content EA makes extra can easily be missed whereas Ubisoft has the nasty tendency of making DLC out of shit they rushed, taking out key story elements, and then making them into DLCs - such as you _need_ the DLCs for ACII to understand AC:B, and the AC:B DLC is crucial to ACIII.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone else find the specialization lacklustre? None of the oomph they had in DA: O.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

There was only two real "Oomph"-ish specs in DA: Origins anyway. Arcane Warrior and Duelist. Assassin, Spirit Healer, and Templar were mediocre at best. Shape Shifter made me want to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone else find the specialization lacklustre? None of the oomph they had in DA: O.



Force Mage is godly for the damage supplement it gives and for its CC abilities.


Blood Mage makes for a fun,gory experience!

Haven't tried the Spirit Healer yet.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Hi res texture pack for PC gamers. 

After seeing the specialization abilities, Reaver looks nice.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

I found Force Mage rather meh. Too many resists and shit, plus the final ability is still a bit iffy.

I also hate the changes to the glyphs, repulsion is way too short.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL ouch, Gamespot gave DA2 an 8.0

IGN 8.5

G4  3/5


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

None of those are bad...but of course this is the gaming world. Where 8 = shit


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2011)

Basically, for such a big title 8 = mediocre.

I feel they are hating. It seems like they love to suck DA: O dick and were just disappointed with 2.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been playing for about 4 hours now and I agree with their reviews, THOUGH, it's still a GREAT game. It's REALLY fun, I personally love all the improvements (I'm more in line with IGN's review). The environments are great looking, I feel this game overall looks a lot better than the first one. Now I prefer the appearance of Origins' darkspawn, but everything else in 2 is better looking, down to gear, places you go, characters, etc, especially with the hi-res textures. But the repetitiveness of the AREAS really REALLY brings down a lot of the enjoyment. I don't mind the story, but I'm always a fan of a central goal/villain/event, like in BG2 it was at first to rescue Imoen which turned into an epic journey just to gather enough money. It took you to many places etc basically. If DA2 showed me a bit more of the Free Marches... That would have been the deal breaker for a 9/10 imo.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> LOL ouch, Gamespot gave DA2 an 8.0
> 
> IGN 8.5
> 
> G4  3/5



Considering the hype around the game it's pretty bad. I find it pretty funny that in gamespot Da: O got a 9.5 for PC, 9.0 for Ps3 and 8.5 for Xbox and now it's uniformly on 8.0's.

Wasn't particularily looking forward to it after the demo. It's a good game but they needlessly simplified too much of it. Anyway hopefully The Witcher 2 will turn out to be pretty good.


----------



## Hana (Mar 8, 2011)

7 Hours into the game. This Friendship/Rivalry stuff is getting difficult for me. I try to base my judgments on the moment and not the overall, so I keep getting friendship and rivalry points (minus Bethany - best sister ever!). 

Aveline is all I expected her to be and more. The one I get along with the best. 

I'm surprised at who I like and who I sort of dislike. I adore Merill despite the fact that her views on blood magic and demons is a bit at odds with mine. Anders is a lot more angst than I was expecting at least for the beginning of the game. Fenris ,despite his hatred of mages is a lot better than I expected. Varric is as great as I expected. Isabella is probably the most conflicting personality. I like her, but good-two shoes Hawke doesn't always agree with her methods.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't gotten too far. Still missing a few characters (Anders, Isabela, Fenris). I love Merrill every bit as much as I thought I did and I'm enjoying the sibling companionship with Bethany - it's great. I'm impressed with Leandra, wasn't expecting much from her. Aveline is such a great character, as well. I'm definitely more satisfied with this game than I was with Origins' bland characters (in my opinion). Even the small NPCs seem unique in their own way whereas in Origins they all just seemed like carbon-copies.

Maybe I'm just not far enough but I haven't seen much issue with repeated areas (which is something I noticed in Origins as well but worse of all in the first Mass Effect game).


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> LOL ouch, Gamespot gave DA2 an 8.0
> 
> IGN 8.5
> 
> G4  3/5


IIRC, those are similar to Origins' scores(depending on the platform). I still can't find the review where Origins received a 65 and DA2 somewhere in the 90's.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally love,LOVE the game.

Buuut..

I don't think that we will be seeing another Dragon Age game.

The reviews so far have been in the 80% range and although that once denoted a great game it's now not enough to really sell a game unless it's a shooter and its fans don't give a crap about scores.

I think that this will underperform in sales and basically pull a Jade Empire.

People said about it that it's a good game,but not a great game and it mostly was ignored.

I fear for the future of the franchise because I want to know how all of this will end.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

I still have high hopes and in my opinion this far surpasses Origins.

It was predicted his yesterday that sales will hot 4.5 million by Huliq. And personal experience, the midnight event I went to had about twelve people for both Bulletstorm and Killzone 3. For DAII last night, I stopped counting after forty. Was impressive for a small strip-mall store.

Regardless, I don't think this will be the end. BioWare has grown a lot more since Jade Empire we aren't considering their main targets - people that normally _aren't_ into RPGs. Scores aside, it's a great game in my opinion from what I've seen so far. I look forward to the many hours I will spend on this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

damn i love this game so damn much

the Te Conversation system is even better then ME2


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree, Zen. I can feel and see the impact of what I say. And some of the most satisfying moments were when instead of choosing a humorous response, I can just go "Hey, Aveline, you wanna take this one?"


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh Bulletstorm. I got bored of the skillshot system pretty quickly. Think i stopped at about 7 hours in. My initial impression was very good tho. Franchise certainly has some potential.

Anyway, how's the Exiled Prince DLC ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Bulletstorm had amazing writing in my opinion. I was expecting South Park and got Kevin Smith. And Gears 3 beta helps (got a second for preordering so my brother and I can both do the beta).

Also, just in case anyone was still questioning, it's confirmed all romances except Sebastian (I'm guessing by all they mean the main four we were introduced to) are bisexual romances.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

So I just discovered an infinite money/exp glitch early on in the game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

(Roughly)
Merrill: If you could do one thing - anything at all - what would it be?
Bethany: That's easy. I'd be normal. No magic - just normal.
Merrill: Really? You wouldn't want to fly across the Thedas, or eat a cake the size of Kirkwall, or keep a baby griffon as a pet?
Bethany: Now that you mention it, the baby griffon sounds nice.
Merrill: I'd name mine "Feathers."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> So I just discovered an infinite money/exp glitch early on in the game.


 it wouldn't be a bioware game with out one

i swear they put them in on purpose



Garrus said:


> (Roughly)
> Merrill: If you could do one thing - anything at all - what would it be?
> Bethany: That's easy. I'd be normal. No magic - just normal.
> Merrill: Really? You wouldn't want to fly across the Thedas, or eat a cake the size of Kirkwall, or keep a baby griffon as a pet?
> ...



Merrill is just to damn cute....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

When you find the Remains of Sister Plinth, when you turn it in just Mash A/X/whatever the button is. As long as you do not move from your spot, you get the exp/gold reward for each press. If you wanna boost to 30 it'll take a while, but eh.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamespot gave only an 8?

Clearly someone didn't get a bribe ala Kane and Lynch style.


I still cant wait for the Europe release.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> it wouldn't be a bioware game with out one
> 
> i swear they put them in on purpose



More like they use very similar/same engine and don't know about the glitch/can't be bother/can't fix the glitch and I'm begining to think it's the last.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Garrus, you enjoying it as much as I am?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I personally love,LOVE the game.
> 
> Buuut..
> 
> ...



Plenty of games got low scores and sold well. Assassin's Creed 1 springs to mind. Even though it really didn't get THAT many low scores. 7-8 aren't bad scores. 9 is a must buy. 8 feels more like it's great, and good for genre fans. 7 is good but has problems.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Garrus, you enjoying it as much as I am?



Learning that Merrill is definitely bisexual made me start over to make a female character (though still rolling a Rogue). But from what I played alone was a better feeling than my experiences with Dragon Age: Origins. I did see some of the repeating areas, but it really still doesn't feel as bad as Mass Effect or worse than Origins. But that's just my feeling.

The banter is great and Merrill is absolutely adorable. She will be in every party I make.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

If you can ignore that part, this game should easily be better than Origins for you from the 20 hours I've played of the console version. Is there a high res pack for consoles?


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If you can ignore that part, this game should easily be better than Origins for you from the 20 hours I've played of the console version. Is there a *high res pack for consoles*?


One can dream...someday.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Learning that Merrill is definitely bisexual made me start over to make a female character
> 
> The banter is great and Merrill is absolutely adorable. She will be in every party I make.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate Merrill.

Varric and Anders are Bros.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Gameinformer Score: *7.75*
Userscore: *6.50*

Personally, I think the Gameinformer was being a little generous.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

After actually playing the PC version as a whole I can say I would like tactical view. I wonder if there will be a mod for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

No one wanna use the money/exp glitch? O:


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2011)

are you talking about the weapon switch one ?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, quest-turn in.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2011)

Game of the Year Candidate.


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

It's always nice to see a game that is so hated by some and so loved by some.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

The only person I've seen who doesn't like it and backed it up by legitimate reasons was Mofo. All the others are just trolls.


----------



## Wan (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Gameinformer Score: *7.75*
> Userscore: *6.50*
> 
> Personally, I think the Gameinformer was being a little generous.



Oh, like most users have had enough time to play the game...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Oh, like most users have had enough time to play the game...


You would be surprised.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, I think what your Hawke says changes depending on which option you choose most in convo's. Like, my Rogue I kept on using the Paragon/whatever one, and now that I'm doing more of a jerk ass/purple run, he's a lot more wise-arse with the same convo choices.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

SarcHawke ftw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Personally, I think the Gameinformer was being a little generous.



We get it you dont like the game

you can stop now


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Liking the game a bit more now that I'm playing a mage, just hoping the Rock Wraith doesn't kick my arse again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mage is  just so bad ass, Dat Firestorm 

That and carver is a better character then i thought he was gonna be

he is pretty awesome actually


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Mage is  just so bad ass, Dat Firestorm



No love for Primal? Lightning > Fire


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't take Carver a lot. Aveline tanks, and I need a rogue. Plus Anders for healing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> No love for Primal? Lightning > Fire



id use lighting but i love the Staff of Parthalan to damn much


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

So has any of you already finished this? 
Would like to discuss the ending with any of you...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

I would be but I restarted


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

An interesting review of Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsu has been trolling Biowhore's forums 
Check out our DA2 LP @rpgcodex


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

Isnt it me or is there always the same "dungeon" design ? All Caves are the same. All mansions too.

w


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

All I've heard is that the ending is...lackluster. I don't know what happens but I'll find out soon.

@Saiko: Yeah, one of the poorer parts of the game. Alot of people are annoyed at that.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Aurora said:


> All I've heard is that the ending is...lackluster. I don't know what happens but I'll find out soon.
> 
> @Saiko: Yeah, one of the poorer parts of the game. Alot of people are annoyed at that.



You'll be extremely disappointed by the ending

@Saiko 
Yep, it's one giant copy-paste.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Kitsu has been trolling Biowhore's forums
> Check out our DA2 LP @rpgcodex


I never "troll". I speak truthfully. I think you and many others on here misunderstand me.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea, so far it's one of my two complaints thus far. Kitsukaru, you are hating DA2 though. You can't deny that as hating on it is your honest opinion.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I never "troll". I speak truthfully. I think you and many others on here misunderstand me.



Worry not, we're on the same boat. I've been trolling that board along with Andhaira, and commiedex 
Shame that stanley woo seems to close every single topic, still I'm amused by how many people are disliking the game, even hardcore Bioware fans.
Heck, a guy did even open a thread asking for a refund


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

Will the game warn me before a time skip ? I knew that after the Deep Roads is one because I watched a Stream but now ..


*Spoiler*: __ 



My mother was killed 




And im scared that If I do the "Story" Quests there will be a Time Skip and all actual quests for my Companions will be lost.

A Fly needs just to fart and Merill is already down.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Will the game warn me before a time skip ? I knew that after the Deep Roads is one because I watched a Stream but now ..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The warning is subtle, better save stuff often. And yeah Merril sucks, what character are you using? 
Tanks are overpowered in this game.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> The warning is subtle, better save stuff often. And yeah Merril sucks, what character are you using?
> Tanks are overpowered in this game.



Hawke Warrior 2H , Varric , Anders and Merill.

Maybe I should try out Aveline as a real main tank.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Hawke Warrior 2H , Varric , Anders and Merill.
> 
> Maybe I should try out Aveline as a real main tank.


I hate Anders.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Worry not, we're on the same boat. I've been trolling that board along with Andhaira, and commiedex
> Shame that stanley woo seems to close every single topic, *still I'm amused by how many people are disliking the game, even hardcore Bioware fans.
> Heck, a guy did even open a thread asking for a refund*


Anyone with a reasonably high IQ and a passion for RPGs would be disappointed with BioWare's _attempt_ with this game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Anders is a great healer in my opinion. Kitsukaru, I completely disagree with that statement.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Anyone with a reasonably high IQ and a passion for RPGs would be disappointed with BioWare's _attempt_ with this game.



This is not an attempt. They wanted to create this kind of game from the start. Gaider and Laidlaw especially think of their fans as retards (they are right for the most part), therefore they released an unpolished game they believed could be enough to satisfy them. It turns out even the console crowd can't swallow this mess. This is not even an RPG, it's the poor bastard child of 2-3 genres, you know the stuff stinks when even low quality big reviewers such as IGN/Gamespy start bashing it.

@Awesome: Kitsu is right, you might like the game, but it is an overall low quality product. Heck, this just replaced ArcaniA as the worst RPG in the last 5 years.  Anyway, metacritic user Score went down to 3.9 out of 10.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Anyone with a reasonably high IQ and a passion for RPGs would be disappointed with BioWare's _attempt_ with this game.



By that u mean "i am pc gammer and i dont like that this game was made with the consoles in mind"

Let me tell ya, point and click gameplay isn't all that

Also a 8.5 is not a bad score 



> metacritic user Score went down to 3.9 out of 10.


 Go look a t some of those user reviews allot of them are just pissed of pc gamers  trying to down grade the score, this shit happens with 
console exclusives all the time

wouldn't surprise me if Kitsukaru was one of them


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> By that u mean "i am pc gammer and i dont like that this game was made with the consoles in mind"
> 
> Let me tell ya, point and click gameplay isn't all that
> 
> Also a 8.5 is not a bad score



8.5 is a terrible score for an AAA title, given that 9.0 has been the bottom  score for these kind of titles in mainstream reviewers circles. Reviews mean shit, but when guys as aligned as Gamespot start lashing out at a game, well you know how bad it is.  Anyway the game was clearly created with consoles in mind, that's evident.

I don't mind reviews other than mine. But having played the game I can say these points are fairly accurate.

"Combat is much less tactical".                                  Gamespot
"Let down the PC gamers who supported DA:: O".    Game Informer
"A port caught in the middle".                                Game Informer
"Multiple elements have been inexplicably simplified over the original." Gamespot
"Tries to provide action and strategy gameplay options without excelling at either".      Game Informer
"Dungeons often look identical and even the mini-map doesn't change – the only variable is which pathways are blocked off".          IGN


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> 8.5 is a terrible score for an AAA title



No its not 

you know if it was getting 6's then there might be a problem


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

The Elves refer to themselves are "The People" now. Which is amusing because they look just like the Na'vi.


Zen-aku said:


> By that u mean "i am pc gammer and i dont like that this game was made with the consoles in mind"
> 
> Let me tell ya, point and click gameplay isn't all that
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The Elves refer to themselves are "The People" now. Which is amusing because they look just like the Na'vi.



the Elves always had the hole "were an oppressed minority that's so much better then normal human" vibe well at least the dalish did


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> By that u mean "i am pc gammer and i dont like that this game was made with the consoles in mind"
> 
> Let me tell ya, point and click gameplay isn't all that
> 
> ...


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No its not
> 
> you know if it was getting 6's then there might be a problem



Yes it is. Numbers mean shit, but for the sake of clarity.

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion     94/100
Fallout 3                                93/100
Mass Effect 2                         96/100
DA: O                                    91/100

And the first 3 titles are bad RPGs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Yes it is. Numbers mean shit, but for the sake of clarity.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion     94/100
> Fallout 3                                93/100
> ...



LOL ok just stop talking


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Lord, must be another 15 years old.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Lord must be another pretentious pc gaming prick.

[21 by the way there pal]


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> This is not an attempt. They wanted to create this kind of game from the start. Gaider and Laidlaw especially think of their fans as retards (they are right for the most part), therefore they released an unpolished game they believed could be enough to satisfy them. It turns out even the console crowd can't swallow this mess. This is not even an RPG, it's the poor bastard child of 2-3 genres, you know the stuff stinks when even low quality big reviewers such as IGN/Gamespy start bashing it.
> 
> @Awesome: Kitsu is right, you might like the game, but it is an overall low quality product. Heck, this just replaced *ArcaniA* as the worst RPG in the last 5 years.  Anyway, metacritic user Score went down to 3.9 out of 10.



Nothing can be worse than Arcania


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh Lord must be another pretentious pc gamer prick.
> 
> [21 by the way]



Old enough to drink alchool, young enough to know jack shit about what is artistic and what is not. 
None of the games I mentioned are good RPGs. But you probably have never played a decent game before.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Old enough to drink alchool, young enough to know jack shit about what is artistic and what is not.
> None of the games I mentioned are good RPGs. But you probably have never played a decent game before.



Yes oh  glorious one u are The Gaming god and the supreme authority on what makes a good game, screw every one else

Blow me


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes oh  glorious one u are The Gaming god and the supreme authority on what makes a good game, screw every one else
> 
> Blow me



Sorry dude, but I fancy myself as the ladies' man. Doesn't change the fact you should improve your gaming shelves with masterpieces such as Fallout II, Torment, Deus Ex. At least you might be able to say you've played something good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Sorry dude, but I fancy myself as the ladies' man. Doesn't change the fact you should improve your gaming shelves with masterpieces such as Fallout II, Torment, Deus Ex. At least you might be able to say you've played something good.



I have played and beaten Both Fallout 1 & 2, and torment, i  returned Deus ex cause it was boring

Let me tell u Mass Effect 2 is more fun then any game you have mentioned by far,

sorry if its "to mainstream" for you

But i  guess that's the price u pay for the right to act like ur Pretentiousness grants u a level of authority above others who dont like to just pointing and clicking and managing hours of useless inventory systems while tryng to tell them selves that its "fun"


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice games of the past for sure. Any newer gen ones? Just because games aren't like the previous doesn't mean they are worse. They are different and more mainstream and that's not always a bad thing. Fallout 3 was nothing like Fallout 2, but both were great. Sure those are good games, but what about some newer RPG's such as the Witcher? There are masterpieces this gem, but people are too hung up on the previous to acknowledge them.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Nice games of the past for sure. Any newer gen ones? Just because games aren't like the previous doesn't mean they are worse. They are different and more mainstream and that's not always a bad thing. Fallout 3 was nothing like Fallout 2, but both were great. Sure those are good games, but what about some newer RPG's such as the Witcher? There's masterpieces this gem, but people are too hung up on the previous to acknowledge them.


No, Fallout 3 wasn't great, and it wasn't even comparable with the 2. FO3 was utter garbage.

Recent enjoyable games? Ofc, you might want to check out Divinity the dragon knight saga, Risen, Fallout New Vegas, Mask of the Betrayer (if you fancy a 2007 game), some of the recent Drakensang games, Two Worlds II was an enjoyable title for what it was worth.
And no, TWitcher was never a masterpiece.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> No, Fallout 3 wasn't great, and it wasn't even comparable with the 2. *FO3 was utter garbage*.
> 
> Recent enjoyable games? Ofc, you might want to check out Divinity the dragon knight saga, Risen, *Fallout New Vegas,* Mask of the Betrayer (if you fancy a 2007 game), some of the recent Drakensang games, Two Worlds II was an enjoyable title for what it was worth.
> And no, TWitcher was never a masterpiece.



Wait....WHaaaaaaaT!!!!!

i Just...i dont even


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait....WHaaaaaaaT!!!!!
> 
> i Just...i dont even



There are a lot of things you can't seem to be able to do. Fallout NV was better than that trash you call RPGs, at least you had a plot and decent written dialogue lines. Just saying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> There are a lot of things you can't seem to be able to do. Fallout NV was better than that trash you call RPGs, at least you had a plot and decent written dialogue lines. Just saying.



so Me2.....didn't have.....great dialogue 

lol Ok now i get it i am getting trolled.

Alright.

Ignoring you now.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

New Vegas was better than Fallout 3, but I did not enjoy it as much as the latter. Fallout 3 was just more memorable and fun and I wasn't going to list 2 from the same series. 

The Witcher was sarcasm towards Kitsukaru.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> so Me2.....didn't have.....great dialogue
> 
> lol Ok now i get i am getting trolled.
> 
> ...



Facepalm. You see, the difference between us is that I find Dante's La Divina Commedia and Shakespeare to be compelling literature, while you on the other hand would be fascinated by the writings on  the back of a milk bottle.

@Awesome. Fallout 3 was memorable because it was the first time you people saw a 3d rendered wasteland (if you hadn't played Morrowind or Outcast). Bottom line, it was an incredibly dull game with mediocre characters and absent storyline. Had NV been released before FO: 3 you'd be saying the opposite.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

Gameinformer review said:
			
		

> Despite what you may have heard, Dragon Age II on PC does not have the same tactical pause-and-play combat as its predecessor. The battle system is essentially ported straight from the console iterations


Could anyone that have play the game tell me what this mean ? DA 2 Demo have a tactical pause, they didn't remove it from in final game do they ?

And how bad is the dungeon reuse in this game (relative to DA: O)? DA: O have a lot of reused place but i don't really mind it much.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone got advice for the Ancient Rock Wraith? Just about to face it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Facepalm. You see, the difference between us is that I find Dante's La Divina Commedia and Shakespeare to be compelling literature, while you on the other hand would be fascinated by the writings on  the back of a milk bottle.



See now you can seriously GFYS

Ive read Shakespeare, i am a huge fan of the Midsummer night dream, and as much as i got crap for it in school i also loved Romeo and Juliet

You dont know whats on my fucking Bookshelf u, Pretentious wanna be Hipster Prick

I am  in a English Honors Class at Collage, I Am  working so i can be the Guy Writing these damn games

You? You are the fucking definition of a Snob


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Could anyone that have play the game tell me what this mean ? DA 2 Demo have a tactical pause, they didn't remove it from in final game do they ?
> 
> And how bad is the dungeon reuse in this game (relative to DA: O)? DA: O have a lot of reused place but i don't really mind it much.



There is a pause but it's impratical to use. The action is fast paced and companions behave automatically, therefore pause/attack isn't a solid way to play. Also there is no isometric style combat.
The dungeon reuse is bad, there is a point where you've been given 3 quests, they all took place in 3 caverns. They are identical, even the maps are identical, the only things changing are the NPCs.
Kirkwall is one giant copy&paste, it looks like a western town, desolated.
Most dungeons are similar, even the minimaps are the same, what is different is the type of zones you can visit. So dungeon A has a corridor and 2 rooms but one is blocked. Dungeon B is a copy of dungeon A but with a different room blocked out instead.
The ending sucks massive cock. Cliffhangers everywhere.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Could anyone that have play the game tell me what this mean ? DA 2 Demo have a tactical pause, they didn't remove it from in final game do they ?
> 
> And how bad is the dungeon reuse in this game (relative to DA: O)? DA: O have a lot of reused place but i don't really mind it much.



There is one cave designed and its used for all visits in  caves.
The same with Mansions, Mines and Deep Roads.



Hangatýr said:


> Anyone got advice for the Ancient Rock Wraith? Just about to face it.



When he is doing his Ulti Beam thing hide behind the Pillars after recharging go first for the adds and then for him.

If youre fast with killing the adds you have still enough time to damage him a little bit.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

I am in a English Honors Class at *Collage*
I am in a English Honors Class at *Collage*

English Honors Class at *Collage*

*Collage*


Yeah, right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> I am in a English Honors Class at *Collage*
> 
> Yeah, right.



Yeah made a typo on a computer? Ill be the first to say i am a lousy typist.

Its some thing I am working on, doesn't Change my placement.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> I am in a English Honors Class at *Collage*
> I am in a English Honors Class at *Collage*
> 
> English Honors Class at *Collage*
> ...



ouch, that was a critical hit.

It's super effective.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

Saiko said:


> There is one cave designed and its used for all visits in  caves.
> The same with Mansions, Mines and Deep Roads.


Wow, is it that bad :amazed ? how about Storyline how good is the story compared to the original ? 

I'm planning to get this game down the road after a price drop but seeing some of the review make me think twice to even get this game. some positive thing about this game would help.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Wow, is it that bad :amazed ? how about Storyline how good is the story compared to the original ?
> 
> I'm planning to get this game down the road after a price drop but seeing some of the review make me think twice to even get this game. some positive thing about this game would help.



Well I cant judge the Story now.

But what is going on my nerves is that all Sidequests are so predictable and its always the same.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Saiko said:


> But what is going on my nerves is that all Sidequests are so predictable and its always the same.



Iam still in the first year but i dont really think their overly predictible

Like the Qunari Mage mission really  surprised me


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Wow, is it that bad :amazed ? how about Storyline how good is the story compared to the original ?
> 
> I'm planning to get this game down the road after a price drop but seeing some of the review make me think twice to even get this game. some positive thing about this game would help.



A bit different from the usual Bioware storyline, it's generally bad. The ending is fucked up, but hey we're gonna get DA3, even more awsum.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> See now you can seriously GFYS
> 
> *Ive* read Shakespeare*, i* am a huge fan of the Midsummer night dream, *and as much as i got crap for it in school i also loved Romeo and Juliet*
> 
> ...



You are in college?


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> A bit different from the usual Bioware storyline, it's generally bad. The ending is fucked up, but hey we're gonna get DA3, even more awsum.


- What do you meant different and how bad/good is the story compared to DA: O. 
- how bad is the ending is it kane & lynch 2 bad or else ?
- how about in game decision, is it handled better then DA: O or not ? 

sorry for asking to much. I got that combat is bad from the demo but i still expecting the story to be excellent or at least didn't get worse then the DA: O.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You are in college?



Writing on a forums dose not equate to writing papers 

I come here to relax and not have to worry about every sentence being perfect.

Why? Because nothign anybody writes here really matters.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> - What do you meant different and how bad/good is the story compared to DA: O.
> - how bad is the ending is it kane & lynch 2 bad or else ?
> - how about in game decision, is it handled better then DA: O or not ?
> 
> sorry for asking to much. I got that combat is bad from the demo but i still expecting the story to be excellent or at-least didn't get worse then the DA: O.


Bioware typical game is: you're the worthy hero, you got the main villain, you kick his ass after having visited a series of central hubs and linked locations.
In this game, there isn't a real big villain, there isn't really an hub style gameplay. DA: O story wasn't that impressive to start with, I'd have to say DA2 is not that much worse under that department. Ofc if you look for a deep narrative you're not going to find it here.

The ending is terribad. It really is, there isn't a real ending, it's more like DA: O  character histories. Remember when you finished DA: O, they told you what happened to the various characters? That's on that level. The cliffhanger opens the door to more DLCs and sequels, aka, a cow cashing manouvre.

Choice and consequences in a bioware game? Dude, you do realize most dialogue choices end up in a  selection between 3 answers. Yes, no, meh. Most of the time you'll be surprised, the dialogue makes no sense, some of your answers are actually not liked at all with your selection. And still, no matter what, you're going to get the same response. In the great scheme of things, you can decide the finale in the last Act.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, found a tactic. When he goes underground, run the fuck away.

God damn, Varric's AI is retarded. You have a fucking crossbow. DO NOT STAND 10 FUCKING FEET NEXT TO MY TANK

And yes, I had him on ranged.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I forgot, none of the Morrigan/Flemeth subplot is covered in this game. You met Flemeth twice, and she does jack shit.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2011)

The final character creator sucks compare to the demo.  I SO MAD. I can't even make Andy Whitfield.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The final character creator sucks compare to the demo.  I SO MAD. I can't even make Andy Whitfield.



no Black hawke ether

just Vaguely Native American Hawke


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 8, 2011)

As long as the characters and their development are handled well, then I'll probably give this game a go. Both DAO and ME2 were saved by the character dimension, in my opinion -- I didn't care about the silly plot, but the character interaction was fairly enjoyable. (Although ME2 felt a bit skimpy in this area.)


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

Couple hours in. Seems decent so far. 

The high resolution textures and DX11 make a huuuuuuge difference, especially the armor. Visually better looking than DAO in every way. Just max that shit, sit back and enjoy. 

Story so far is alright.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Choice and consequences in a bioware game? Dude, you do realize most dialogue choices end up in a  selection between 3 answers. Yes, no, meh. Most of the time you'll be surprised, the dialogue makes no sense, some of your answers are actually not liked at all with your selection. And still, no matter what, you're going to get the same response. In the great scheme of things, you can decide the finale in the last Act.


I don't talk how much is the dialog choice in normal dialog, i talking stuff like siding with warewolf instead of elf, putting bhelen as orzammar king, tainting andraste ashes and other stuff that give some replay value to the game. Is this still exist in DA 2 ?


The Boss said:


> The final character creator sucks compare to the demo.  I SO MAD. I can't even make Andy Whitfield.


there something in the demo that does better then final game. the hell :amazed


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 8, 2011)

From the sounds of things, I'm glad I spent my money on DA: Origins ultimate edition instead of DA2.


----------



## Hana (Mar 8, 2011)

Decided to try out my sarcastic mage Hawke playthrough. Carver rivalry has made for a more interesting relationship than Bethany. Hates being in his siblings shadow unlike Bethany's hero worship.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2011)

Hana said:


> Decided to try out my sarcastic mage Hawke playthrough. Carver rivalry has made for a more interesting relationship than Bethany. Hates being in his siblings shadow unlike Bethany's hero worship.



You're right

carver is one hell of a pleasant surprise

i am gonna miss him on my second and third play through


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

Lady Hawke is sexy. For me, this is like the first time ever playing as a chick lol.

Women with big swords


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

So far 3 hours in and enjoying it. Thank god for the new battle system.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 8, 2011)

> Combat Mechanics:
> - Brilliant, visceral and engaging.
> *- Plays exactly like Origins*



Stopped reading here.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

The great thing about this game's combat system is that it plays nothing like Origins. 

It's much more fast paced and responsive. I could see where people who enjoyed DAO's combat system would be pissed, though.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Stopped reading here.



*Shrugs*

You can continue lying if you wish, that is of course your prerogative.

Oh, and do feel free to drop some insulting comment or other, I will get back to you after sleep and then work.

Cheers. 



			
				Shinigami Perv said:
			
		

> The great thing about this game's combat system is that it plays nothing like Origins.



How so? I am not trying to be an ass, but I really don't get it.

I played DA: O on the PC, and I am playing this on the PC and it plays exactly the same. I am not really doing anything different from what I used to, only that it's far more responsive.

So yeah, don't get it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I played DA: O on the PC, and I am playing this on the PC and it plays exactly the same. I am not really doing anything different from what I used to, only that it's far more responsive.
> 
> So yeah, don't get it.



*Exactly*

Sad how dense people are about this. You can play it exactly the same.


----------



## Jade (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread 

@Awesome: Where are you in the game now?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

PS3? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bartrand's mansion




PC version? Just got Fenris and Isabella and did some side quests. I had classes + work today and I have a lot of work I had to catch up on. I blame taking all of yesterday to play DA2


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> How so? I am not trying to be an ass, but I really don't get it.
> 
> I played DA: O on the PC, and I am playing this on the PC and it plays exactly the same. I am not really doing anything different from what I used to, only that it's far more responsive.
> 
> So yeah, don't get it.



I played both on PC. To me, the difference is the speed. In DAO there was a lot of waiting around waiting for things to recharge. In DA2, I can do something spectacular with at least one member of my party at all times. 

The warrior is not the ponderous creature from DAO. He's very fast, almost like something from a samurai manga. 

The rogue can teleport and has decent CC, and most importantly his bow and arrow is now effective. 

The mage doesn't have to sit around and *pew..... pew....* in between spells. 

Overall, battles are over more quickly, or at least it seems that way. It doesn't feel like MMO grinding any more. Haven't yet run out of either stamina or mana, like I did in DAO. 

I like the changes overall. Perhaps the two games are similar and the difference is only in the presentation and speed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. The only differences are presentation and speed, and I've stressed this on this thread.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2011)

So I'm 3hrs into DA2 and I'M GLAD I DIDN'T BUY THIS GAME. I'M SO BORED.  What the hell.


Will continue to play more.  Hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

What don't you like about it Boss? 
I thought you of all people would like it


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

From what i have read combat wasn't even the main problem in DA 2. Sure some people might like/dislike it but it wasn't the main thing that make people hate/like it.

So is it save to say that anyone that didn't like the demo wouldn't like the full game ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What don't you like about it Boss?
> I thought you of all people would like it



I thought I would too, shit. So far the game hasn't given me (a reason) "_the drive_" to become a champion. Why should I care if I become champion or not. 

Taking my sweet time looking around and such. But yeah, just teamed up with Varric.. and his chest is very open.  Shit's gross ya'll. Fucking dwarfs.  Also, _Oghren_. That is all.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

The main breaking point I think for most people for fans of the first is 

1. Dialog choices for companions
2. Structure of the story

Those 2 things will be the breaking point for fans of the first. I didn't mind the changes, I liked them. I'm not sure how other people will though.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The main breaking point I think for most people for fans of the first is
> 
> 1. Dialog choices for companions
> 2. Structure of the story
> ...



Dialog choices are fine... I'm indifferent. Structure of the story is... jumpy. I don't favor it, but I am also indifferent. I just want Bioware to make me care why _I _should care to become a champion.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2011)

I never really asked myself that question. I just went along with the story, but it starts unfolding towards after the Deep Roads. Trust me, the story gets better. If that's your only complaint, no need to worry so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> From what i have read combat wasn't even the main problem in DA 2. Sure some people might like/dislike it but it wasn't the main thing that make people hate/like it.
> 
> So is it save to say that anyone that didn't like the demo wouldn't like the full game ?



That would basically be for every game


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I never really asked myself that question. I just went along with the story, but it starts unfolding towards after the Deep Roads. Trust me, the story gets better. If that's your only complaint, no need to worry so far.



Lets hope! I'll play more... eventually.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That would basically be for every game


Not really there is a lot of game that i like on demo and didn't like the full game (Kane & Lynch 2 being the more recent one). and the is some demo that i didn't like but i loved the full game (mostly RPG demo)

I just wanted to know if the demo is a good representation on what to expect in game ? 

FYI the combat is not the main reason why i didn't like the demo. the barren and boring environment and the fact that some dialog choice is totally different then what your character will say (I want to be a dragon anyone ) is the main reason why i dislike the demo.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Not really there is a lot of game that i like on demo and didn't like the full game (Kane & Lynch 2 being the more recent one). and the is some demo that i didn't like but i loved the full game (mostly RPG demo)
> 
> I just wanted to know if the demo is a good representation on what to expect in game ?
> 
> FYI the combat is not the main reason why i didn't like the demo. the barren and boring environment and the fact that some dialog choice is totally different then what your character will say (I want to be a dragon anyone ) is the main reason why i dislike the demo.



Depends. On the combat? Yes. On the characters/story? You won't find much of that in the demo. 

The artwork is fantastic on PC. In the demo we were stuck with DX9 and shitty textures. Here is a low-res of what I'm looking at right now:



Look at the textures and detail on just the newb armor.  Beautiful.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 8, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Depends. On the combat? Yes. On the characters/story? You won't find much of that in the demo.
> 
> The artwork is fantastic on PC. In the demo we were stuck with DX9 and shitty textures. Here is a low-res of what I'm looking at right now:
> 
> ...


I actually have no problem with the texture. their artwork is really bad in the demo though especially the darkspawn hope we didn't see them much in actual game.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 9, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I actually have no problem with the texture their artwork is really bad in the demo though especially the darkspawn hope we didn't see them much in actual game.



So far, none of that. I don't know if the blight is supposed to reach Kirkwall or not. 

Some shots of the environment I've seen in my first few hours, since you asked (scaled down for Photobucket):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I never really asked myself that question. I just went along with the story, but it starts unfolding towards after the Deep Roads. Trust me, the story gets better. If that's your only complaint, no need to worry so far.



yeah my initial dislike for da2 was that i wasn't playing my warden again, since i put so many hours into it, i wanted to continue playing my warden.

but i let that go


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

Until I can continue on with my Warden, it will always be a complaint. I wish to go to Anderfells.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone play the 360 version? I've noticed in the tactics menu when I have a use health potion tactic listed, that instead of "Use: Health Potion" it says "Use: " after I exit out of the menu then come back into it. I haven't played much of the game so far so I'm not 100% sure if it's keeping my team from using health potions when they need them. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

These side missions are really good, like they got a ton of details and plot to them


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 9, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Until I can continue on with my Warden, it will always be a complaint. I wish to go to Anderfells.


Only place i want to go more than the Anderfells is Tevinter so i know how you feel. I'd love to Weisshaupt.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow, spoilers in spoiler tags please, not everyone has the game yet.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 9, 2011)

I better get out of here you guys are spoiling everything and the game only got one day.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it just me or do the males look kinda ugly.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Is it just me or do the males look kinda ugly.



They are all ugly.  IDK what Bioware did to the character creator but shit, the unfinished one in the demo was awesome.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They are all ugly.  IDK what Bioware did to the character creator but shit, the unfinished one in the demo was awesome.



Well lets hope to some decent helms to hide my characters head. At least until I start my female character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

It's nice to finally make a male character that doesn't look like Ving Rhames beat them in the face with Michael Clarke Duncan until they were cross-eyed. DA: O and ME male CC was awful. AWFUL.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2011)

When will the Tevinter Imperium play more of a role in this game?  I want to be evil!  

So far my biggest complaint is that the game is too easy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, I think Merrill and Anders have had some of the most interesting discussions that I've seen so far, with their debates over spirits/demons.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, fucking lol at Merrill and Fenris.

(speaking about slaves in Tevinter)
Merrill: If they ran away, the Dalish would help them.
Fenris: That's like saying, "If they fly, they could live in the clouds."
Merrill: What would they eat? There's nothing in clouds but fluff and the occasional bird!
Fenris: ...this is why nobody takes the Dalish seriously.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw a lot of people on dx 11 card complaining about very low frame rate on full dx 11 setting (even on GTX 580). can anyone confirm this ?

so much for those feature to got fixed on the final game .


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it just me, or do 2hand warriors do retarded damage? I was using Fenris as my tank during the Varric Brother mansion mission, and he hit for like 300-600 per swing at lvl 18.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Fucking text is hard to read sometimes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

I found a quest in Act 2 where you can do the inf exp/money glitch, Wentworth's Sixth Finger. You can find the item in the Skullpit. You get 1g and 750 exp for every turnin.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I found a quest in Act 2 where you can do the inf exp/money glitch, Wentworth's Sixth Finger. You can find the item in the Skullpit. You get 1g and 750 exp for every turnin.



You mean the Bonepit?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonepit, ye.

Also, lulz. Blood Magic is so OP. I get 9 mana for every 1 health. I have 255 health.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 9, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I saw a lot of people on dx 11 card complaining about very low frame rate on full dx 11 setting (even on GTX 580). can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> so much for those feature to got fixed on the final game .



People with NVIDIA cards were still having issues. Mine were solved by installing the ATI beta drivers.



Hangatýr said:


> Is it just me, or do 2hand warriors do retarded damage? I was using Fenris as my tank during the Varric Brother mansion mission, and he hit for like 300-600 per swing at lvl 18.



The damage seems like it's been increased compared to the demo.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

_Wow_.. Bioware isn't holding back on the romance at all are they. 



Eevihl said:


> Well lets hope to some decent helms to hide my characters head. At least until I start my female character.


Making an attractive female is harder than male imo. Took me 3 tried to get this one.  Also I hate my sister's hair.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Wow_.. Bioware isn't holding back on the romance at all are they.
> 
> 
> Making an attractive female is harder than male imo. Took me 3 tried to get this one.  Also I hate my sister's hair.



The default isn't bad though. The male default looks like he has porcupine needles comming out the side of his face.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

My Hawke has a buzzcut, stubbles and face tats.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm liking it so far. I'm not very far, but I like how they reference things you did in Origins. 

I liked Origins and I like DA2. Sure it's different, but I don't care if I can't boss people around and tell them what clothes to wear. 

My only real complaint is that you can't be a Dual Wielding Warrior, I pwned face with my DW Warrior Berserker/Champion Warden in Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> The default isn't bad though. The male default looks like he has porcupine needles comming out the side of his face.



Yeah default FemHawke is alright. MaleHawke on the other hand... manchild. 

Also what the fuck did they do to the Elves. The look like Avatar people but not blue.  SO FUGLY.


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2011)

General impressions of the game so far? Good, bad?

Users are completely panning it on meta-critic.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 9, 2011)

15 hours in. So far it feels like a collection of side quests.


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

Juno said:


> General impressions of the game so far? Good, bad?
> 
> Users are completely panning it on meta-critic.


People either utterly hate the game, or people like it.

I would rent it or something if that's an option. I would think that will give you enough time to form your own opinion of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

Juno said:


> General impressions of the game so far? Good, bad?
> 
> Users are completely panning it on meta-critic.



Great so far. Few problems but overall having fun.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> 15 hours in. So far it feels like a collection of side quests.



This  . . . . . .


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Juno said:


> General impressions of the game so far? Good, bad?
> 
> Users are completely panning it on meta-critic.



most of the user "reviews" on meta are spam posts, if you look their a ton of people who barley review the game and have only done one review and that's this game

shit like this  happens all the time with console exclusives

to Answer your question the game is a blast, the side missions all feel important to the world around you

and as usual BW gives u a ton of great characters to interact with


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps they will release the main story as a DLC


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

did u miss the fact that the games plot is about Hawke, period


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> did u miss the fact that the games plot is about Hawke, period


Perhaps that is the reason it is so underwhelming. But even then, it still lacks to delivery a consistent story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

i have Finished it yet so i cant judge on  the ending

just got the first time skip


*Spoiler*: __ 



rock wraith was a bitch


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> edit: playing the Exiled prince DLC...yeah, the content cut out for this DLC is more relevant to the games actual plot than Fenris' entire character and missions.
> 
> Why do they do this shit? do they think people won't notice?



why would Fenris me Relevant to the plot?

here the thing this is a game about a persons story not about some plot to save the world [so far]

Fenris is merely a guy Hawke met, that decided to follow him around, that's fine that makes plenty of sense considering how the story is structured

thogh yes i do wonder why Sebastian was cut


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

Having enterred the Fade... I quit. I'm done with this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Why? what i did of the fade was fun, and didn't go on for a ungodly long time


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm bored with this game already, that's why I quit. And I hate the fucking Fade.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> what i mean by the plot is "Mages vs. Templars" which is basically what it all boils down to in the end...which should be easy to deduce since most side quests involves these elements.


 possibly i felt it was more just the major theme


> and what I mean by Fenris being "unimportant" is that all the other characters MUST or eventually WILL be related to the Champions tale...Fenris however is the only NPC you can skip ENTIRELY and not miss a beat. Hell, if you don't have him in your party at a certain point you will even miss his personal quests altogether.


 i can see what you mean, Fenris and Sebastian could of been swapped

i am not reading the spoiler cause like i said i just got past the deep roads, but whats the point that i have to have him in my party to get Fenris's Quest 



> As for why Sebastian was cut, that's easy to answer. He is handsome, a prince, and the only heterosexual love interest in the game. Plus he has a Scottish accent.
> 
> all of this equals fangirl MONEY!!!!!


 then why was Shale DLC in the first game *gasp* shes not fan*boy* bait is she?




Hangatýr said:


> I'm bored with this game already, that's why I quit. And I hate the fucking Fade.



so do i [My god so do i] but the fade is like 10 minutes at the most if your at the part i think your at,


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

*doublePost*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> the entire game is basically nothing but side quests.
> 
> In Act 2, you practically stumble into becoming the Champion, and in Act 3 _someone_ royally fucks up and no matter what you choose the whole world ends up going to shit.
> 
> IMO, I think a lot of this game has been "surgically" removed to be sold as future DLC.



DUDE Spoilers....really didn't need to know something goes really wrong at the end. That's like saying "SOMEONE BETRAYS YOU IN BIOSHOCK" Come on...



Hangat?r said:


> Having enterred the Fade... I quit. I'm done with this game.



I heard it's 15 minute segment...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

It is a 15 minute segment 

It isn't even bad, it's no different from a normal area. It's just nice looking.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2011)

I was already getting bored with the game before the fade, bosses just taking a lot of hits without being entertaining to fight, or just adding adds because they're too lazy to programme anything else. The fade was just the final straw that caused the 'fuck it' response.

Ah well, it's not like I spent more than 1 euro on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

So far still gathering people, bout 7 hours in, loving the hell out of it. The characters are far better in this one then Origins IMO. I do miss Shale though. And the Prince DLC sucks major dick. He sucks. 

But really enjoying it, can't lie. Watching my friend replay 1 and playing DA2, I'm positive I'm enjoying 2 more now. Especially the speed of the combat, damn did it need this upgrade, haha.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And the Prince DLC sucks major dick. He sucks.


 Sebastian is kinda bland, i was hoping he'd be more of an elitist prick




> But really enjoying it, can't lie. Watching my friend replay 1 and playing DA2, I'm positive I'm enjoying 2 more now. Especially the speed of the combat, damn did it need this upgrade, haha.


 Same Iam actually excited to get into a fight now


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel like I'm just doing mini quest that doesn't really matter. What the hell Bioware.  I hope that these mini quest will matter somewhat...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

In reality it's just to earn some cash from what I've experienced. About 1/5 side quests have good stories to them and I can do about 5 an hour. It's not that bad actually, they aren't necessary.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not very far yet, but it seems like all the complaints are how DA2 seems underwhelming in terms of story, right? 

Like, going from the epic that is DA: Origins, gathering armies, becoming the hero of an entire country, possibly becoming the King or Queen of said country.... all the way to a story about some dude in some city in a country that's not even relevant to the first game? 

Either way, I enjoy it so far, I like the combat system a lot more.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

So far it seems like it's setting up DA3, similar to what Mass Effect 2 did. I'll reserve my judgment until I beat the game though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuck that game. Won't even start !


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

First time I heard that one. Reinstall it or update graphics card drivers.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 9, 2011)

Omg finished it ..


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck ?! There exists people who would buy this Shit ?!

What happened with Hawke ? After the Boss fight he vanishes ?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive sided with the Mages.

Seriously ? All choices really doesnt matter almost.

I would rage if I would buy that game now. I will write a review tommorow but now im just in a state of confusion  of anger and frustration 

If this is the direction BioWare is taking im fuckin scared.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive heard somewhere that Flemeth returns and that she is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Andraste




Was it true ? Did i miss it or was it just 4chan trolling ?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

I was hoping for this to be as awesome as ME1-2 but I was let down again. But I still love the game way the fuck better then origins and for one main reason, the dialogue is fucking amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

So I like Elves in this game...hated them in Origins...weird.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So I like Elves in this game...hated them in Origins...weird.



Ditto they were boring in Origins.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I feel like I'm just doing mini quest that doesn't really matter. What the hell Bioware.  I hope that these mini quest will matter somewhat...



from what i've seen each of these "mini quests" comes back to be further over the coarse of the game

this is not a "we gotta epic quest lets tally forth" game ether *shrugs* its a bout people, to be hones Ive been waiting for a game like this, that really lets you "ROLE PLAY" you know



> So I like Elves in this game...hated them in Origins...weird.


 there really unique now i am loving them as well

The Qunari too, its nice there more then just Big humans now


----------



## Saiko (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Did you not take Flemeth's amulet to Merril's clan like she asked you?
> 
> because that is the last you see of her in game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay.. Then the rumours about her being Andraste were lies.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Blood Magic <3


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I also like that the elves look different, albeit ugly as sin, but at least they look like a different species now. I must say however, that i preferred the Dalish camps in Origins to the Dalish RV park we get in DA2...it lacks character somehow.



that's kinda the point when you think about it

they are refuges too, they had to flee and get their asses away form the blight fast as they could same as hawke


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Sten was a big stupid retarded oxe.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> thats one thing i'm a little baffled about, first of all this was the Dalish Warden's clan so they had a decent head start, they could have gone anywhere the Dalish typically go...
> 
> Second of all, how did they get to the free marches, did they build ships? because it isn't an easy route from Fereldan by land. And if they built ships, why not just go somewhere more hospitable altogether?



It was my understanding that their Land ships doubled as Ship ships


as for why their in the Marches, their s plenty of possible reasons

They had the same idea as hawke and every one else
Flemeth sent them There
they had other business in the area 

who knows i personally think its the first one, it underscores how serious the threat of the blight Was imo



Eevihl said:


> Sten was a big stupid retarded oxe.



Sten was allot of things but stupid wasn't one of em


----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Sten was a big stupid retarded oxe.



Actually, I found Sten to have the best head on his shoulders of the entire party in Origins.  Probably the most insightful character, and the third best written after Morrigan and Alistair.

Examples:

"You have either a pitiable life or an enviable memory to know nothing of regret."

Me: Tell me about your people
Sten: No.
Me:  I wasn't expecting that.
Sten:  Get used to disappointment. (Princess Bride reference ftw!)
He then goes on to say how people cannot simply be quizzed about their past, lampshading the entire party character system that virtually every Bioware game is founded upon.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I guess I wasn't to clear my bad, I meant his general design as a race and personally he had no appeal so I never took him anywhere since his introduction was lackluster at best.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Actually, I found Sten to have the best head on his shoulders of the entire party in Origins.  Probably the most insightful character, and the third best written after Morrigan and *Alistair*.





Shale Disapproves -9



> Well I guess I wasn't to clear my bad, I meant his general design as a race and personally he had no appeal so I never took him anywhere since his introduction was lackluster at best.


 i can get that, U Meet Zevran  as he tries to kill you, you meet lelianna as she comes to your aid

u meet Sten while hes standing around....


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I give props were it is due...The Qunari, the Arishok in particular are MASTERFULLY done. *I feel Sten is almost pitiful by comparison.*



He's supposed to be special...


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Shale Disapproves -9
> 
> i can get that, U Meet Zevran  as he tries to kill you, you meet lelianna as she comes to your aid
> 
> u meet Sten while hes standing around....



Exactly I never had a real need nor did I care about taking him around if he was going to be as awesome as he joined me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Exactly I never had a real need nor did I care about taking him around if he was going to be as awesome as he joined me.



he dose have some pretty good moments depending on where u take him and some great dialogue as well thogh, but still i get what you are saying


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Sten actually challenges you for leadership of the clan party at some point during the Haven storyline iirc.



lol, I put that bitch in his place...he bowed down...


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

Just for argument's sake, as I recall I believe Marethari (I think I spelled that right) mentioned going to Sundermount with the Dalish in Origins.

Also - fucking love Merrill. She is wrecking so much stuff with her Blood Magic and Spirit (and started going into Primal).

I just encountered my first real glitch:


*Spoiler*: _Fenris spoilers_ 



Was doing Fenris' Act 2 quest, A Bitter Pill. Accidentally went to the area without him in my party and was unable to leave. Had to go through the entire thing. Funny thing is Fenris' disembodied voice was still there and I still got Friendship bonuses with him for an interaction in there.

Killed the Magister at the end, but now I can't loot her body whether I come back with Fenris or not, and the quest is perpetually stuck in "Search the hideout for Magister Harinna" or whatever her name is.

Oh well. I'm still mad at Fenris for being mean to Merrill.




I enjoy Sebastian and Merrill's interactions. Sebastian, overall, is a refreshing conversation since they're serious, but not angst-ridden (for example, I just had one where he informs Aveline that he requested for the Grand Cleric to read Ser Wesley's name during the Chant of Remembrance).

I also keep switching up my specs - I have a whole slew of Maker's Sigh so I could keep re-speccing and shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Shit i forgot all about makers sigh!


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

I try to keep between 5 and 10 on me at all times, lol. I've used like five alone on my character just trying out different combinations. Used them to try two or three with Merrill (though she owns too much with how I have her now).


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Where do you find those?


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

They can be bought in the Black Emporium for almost two sovereigns a piece.

Not sure if they're anywhere else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

^Whats ur build for Merrill?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They can be bought in the Black Emporium for almost two sovereigns a piece.
> 
> Not sure if they're anywhere else.



Thanks, I'd rep but it won't let me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^Whats ur build for Merrill?



Everything in Spirit besides Dispel Magic/Transmutation, all of Dalish Pariah (besides Loss of the Dales and Deep Wounds - getting those next levels - and Stone's Throw), and have Rock Armor and Chain Lightning in Primal. Have her keep Rock Armor, Blood of the First, Death Syphon, and Wrath of the Elvhen on at all times.

She has 34 in Magic (two of which comes from her weapon) and 34 in Constitution, and have three upgrades for her armor - Samite Lining, which increases armor I believe,  Carved Ironwood Buttons, which increases health, and Silver-Threaded Dalish Embroidery, which has health regen. Then her accessories focus on health regen, and the Blood Magic abilitiy (each point of health provides 1 additional mana). Not as casty as a Primal or Elemental mage, but her survivability right now is outstanding (and has more health than Aveline). 

I need a better weapon, though - still using Staff of Parthalan. I also have her Friendship ability (which, again, adds another 1 additional mana per health point for Blood Magic).

Was considering dabbling in Arcane and Entropy just for a change of pace, but not sure.

@Eev - No problem.


----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2011)

So, how good does the Hi-Res Texture Pack look?  Better than the pre-release screenshots?  Better than The Witcher 2?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2011)

A piece of Flemeth in the amulet?  Well played hag.  Well played.

Her appearance throws me off.  She has this sensational body, but she has more wrinkles than that chick at the end of the Titanic movie.  It just doesn't look right!  They did improve her character design though.  Definitely.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Shes a Gilf


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is Fernis so moody and_ edgy_. He hates everything I do. 

Also I'm trying to romance Anders but the romance seems... _forced_. 

15hrs into this game and this is how I feel about almost everything --->


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why is Fernis so moody and_ edgy_. He hates everything I do.


 He has had a rough time of it

Side note , i am straight as an arrow but id go gay for Dat Voice 



> Also I'm trying to romance Anders but the romance seems... _forced_.


 he's the Pretty boy angster Romance option ala Kaidan, Alister, And Jacob of course its forced


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> He has had a rough time of it
> 
> Side note , i am straight as an arrow but id go gay for Dat Voice
> 
> he's the Pretty boy angster Romance option ala Kaidan, Alister, And Jacob of course its forced



Yes.. _DAT VOICE_ is the only reason I keep bring him along to my "paragon" quest and he hates me for it. DEAL WITH IT FENRIS.  

NO WAY! Kaidan and Alistair's romance didn't feel forced. At least I didn't think it felt like it. 

Say... 15hrs in and I haven't met Isabella yet... Is this normal?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yes.. _DAT VOICE_ is the only reason I keep bring him along to my "paragon" quest and he hates me for it. DEAL WITH IT FENRIS.


 I keep waiting for him to call himself "The Leading man" 


> NO WAY! Kaidan and Alistair's romance didn't feel forced. At least I didn't think it felt like it.


 Alister gives u a frigging rose and talks about how beautiful you are



> Say... 15hrs in and I haven't met Isabella yet... Is this normal?


 it was for me but i didn't go to the Hanged man till i did most of the side quests


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

> Jacob
> Pretty-boy


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> > Jacob
> > Pretty-boy



I am no judge, but i think so, at the very least he's a hansom mofo id think


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I keep waiting for him to call himself "The Leading man"
> Alister gives u a frigging rose and talks about how beautiful you are
> 
> it was for me but i didn't go to the Hanged man till i did most of the side quests


It makes me wish Fenris character design was better. 

Alistair only gives you a rose and calls you beautiful if you keep making him like you. IDK... but Anders romance feels really forced.. I barely spoke with him and hes already telling me he want to be with me and he doesn't want to hurt me... I'm just all  like... coolstorybruh _okay_.  Also.. he isn't was witty as he was in Awakening. 

I already went to the Hang Man.. haven't met her yet.  Also Must I mentioned on Act 2.. at least I think I am. Just got done with the Deep Roads. 




Garrus said:


> > Jacob
> > Pretty-boy


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It makes me wish Fenris character design was better.


 I am fine with it personal, hes about as manly as an elf can look


> Alistair only gives you a rose and calls you beautiful if you keep making him like you. IDK... but Anders romance feels really forced.. I barely spoke with him and hes already telling me he want to be with me and he doesn't want to hurt me... I'm just all  like... coolstorybruh _okay_.  *Also.. he isn't was witty as he was in Awakening.*


 Id be pissed off about that last part if he didn't have a damn good reason to be *shrugs*



> I already went to the Hang Man.. haven't met her yet.  Also Must I mentioned on Act 2.. at least I think I am. Just got done with the Deep Roads.


u  have to go talk to Verric then go back again

but since your act 2 i think u missed her


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2011)

I tend to leave Fenris out recently because he is CONSTANTLY starting shit with Merrill and I was tired of hearing it.

But overall I like him. I just want to hear other banter than "You're dumb, Dalish are twats, suck my lyrium veins."


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

"This is why no one takes the Dalish serious..." LMAO


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

Garrus, use Isabella and Fenris


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am fine with it personal, hes about as manly as an elf can look


I like Elves, but I ain't gonna lie. The Elves design looks like shit in DA2. Their ears reminds me of that little goblin like creature in Harry Potter (not a HP fan so i don't know the name.) And their faces are like the blue Avatar's from James Cameron's movie..  which I wasn't a fan of either, (design wise). I just wish Fenris wasn't an Elf.  



> u  have to go talk to Verric then go back again
> but since your act 2 i think u missed her


... and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like Elves, but I ain't gonna lie. The Elves design looks like shit in DA2. Their ears reminds me of that little goblin like creature in Harry Potter (not a HP fan so i don't know the name.) And their faces are like the blue Avatar's from James Cameron's movie..  which I wasn't a fan of either, (design wise). I just wish Fenris wasn't an Elf.


 they were called elves in HP 



> ... and nothing of value was lost.


 i am finding it hard to disagree, she makes Zevran look like a Prude,


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Isabella and Aveline have the best banter I've seen so far...
> 
> and lol BioWare forums are burning down from all the ragetears over this game


I went there earlier in the afternoon. It's a mess.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2011)

Image someone requested with High-res pack. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Not much of a difference though.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Isabella and Aveline have the best banter I've seen so far...
> 
> and lol BioWare forums are burning down from all the ragetears over this game


iirc it was like that too when ME2 was released.


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2011)

Aveline companion quest in Act 2 ...... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*SHE KISSED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Well on my way to getting into Merrill's chainmail.  I'm a suave friend.

Also, I forgot to mention, I raged when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I came back from the Deep Roads to see Bethany being taken a way. So much hate.




Also, LOL at going to BioWare forums.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

There's an in game picture of it, not in a conversation.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally free to sit down and play again after 2 horrible days of work and our data servers crashing sending everyone at the office into meltdown. 

I just need to know, how the hell is anyone doing this game in 12-16 hours? I am 11+ hours in and I am have yet to even leave Kirkwall outside 2 side quest (one the possessed Templar thing and Aveline's guard thing).

It boggles the mind.

Well, off to enjoy myself again.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Welp. I just almost bawled like a little bitch.


*Spoiler*: _Major Act 2 Spoilers_ 



Poor, poor Leandra...

On the plus-side, I am really digging Merrill's new threads after she moved in with me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Just finished Deep Road


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tough boss at the end. Killed two of my guys cause wasn't paying attention. However Anders healing/haste + Hawk's sexy ass two handed fuck you up attacks worked in my favor  Overall story just got pretty interesting, I love the side quest, combat remains interesting. Overall it's an improvement over 1. Ready for act 2 tomorrow. Nights!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So i romanced Anders as a chick and man...he's got some serious problems. Justice really fucked him up 

Anyway, do you have to be a dude to romance Merrill?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm, odd, she didn't seem very agreeable in that department. I'm already in act 2, about to go into Act 3, so i guess i may just have to wait longer for her.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 10, 2011)

I do wish something from the last game to be in this one. The ability to not be human.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 10, 2011)

hey guys how and when can you start to flirt romance with merril i have some friendship but  no romance and flirt lines ?  with anders you can do it in instant


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

So what sort of party is everyone using?

My main character is a mage.  The Carver, MC, Isabela, Anders combination seems to be doing pretty well for me.





UchihaItachimk said:


> hey guys how and when can you start to flirt romance with merril i have some friendship but  no romance and flirt lines ?  with anders you can do it in instant


Go to her house in the alienage.  The first conversation I had with her had a romance option.

Where is Isabela's house?  Where do you go to converse with her?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So what sort of party is everyone using?
> 
> My main character is a mage.  The Carver, MC, Isabela, Anders combination seems to be doing pretty well for me.Go to her house in the alienage.  The first conversation I had with her had a romance option.
> 
> Where is Isabela's house?  Where do you go to converse with her?



meh i must have missed it  will there second or third chance


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I already went to the Hang Man.. haven't met her yet.


Isabela is at the Hanged Man Pub at night.  And I think you have to have Anders in your party to initiate her event.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 10, 2011)

What the hell ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just met Flemeth when the Elf attempted to do the ritual. Now she just flat out said that she dupilcated herself so she won't be killed my Morrigan and The Warden. /trollface
So much for killing Flemeth in Origins


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> What the hell ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I thought that was pretty cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was Flemeth that insisted the Warden take Morrigan with him before.  Morrigan discovered the secret to her youth during her time with the Warden.  Flemeth is obviously a very intelligent character.  She knew this would be a possibility.  It makes sense for her to have a backup plan in case Morrigan betrays her.




Flemeth's character design totally reminds me of Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty now.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 10, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds it a bit odd that Isablella's daggers just kinda float behind her back and on that note I could never romance that woman she has the same name as my niece -_-


----------



## Wan (Mar 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Shale Disapproves -9



Ok, Sten is the FOURTH best written character, next to Shale, then Morrigan, then Alistair.  How could I forget 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her...


 After Sten comes Wynne, then Ohgren, then Leliana, then Zevran.

I once took down Flemeth with a level 8 -- or was it 11? -- Shale, supported by Wynne.   My damager mage and Alistair went down like bitches, and only Shale was there to keep pounding away at Flemeth.

I still think Sten is the most insightful and level-headed of the party members.  But Shale's better written on whole, of course.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

@Eev - Almost all weapons do that.

@UchihaItachimk - Merrill doesn't have many flirt options to start. Wait until Act 2 (post Deep Roads). You do a very important companion quest for her. Just make sure you side with her. I'm still in the middle of Act 2 and...


*Spoiler*: _Just In Case_ 



I've already slept with her and asked her to move in with me, which she agreed to - it gives her a really nice new white tunic and chainmail that looks slammin'.




Just keep checking your journal - it'll always tell you when a companion wishes to speak with you.

As for my party...


*Spoiler*: __ 



My Hawke (named Noah) is a Rogue focusing on DW, Assassin and now Duelist. It's so much fun doing Backstab, then Vendetta, then Assassinate, then use Explosive Strike on a Staggered target. I keep getting this glitch that automatically gives me the Speed Specialist ability, and I somehow got three Specialization points so I got a Shadow ability, as well.

As I mentioned earlier, I'm using Merrill who has almost all of her Dalish Pariah stuff (and the Friendship ability), almost all of Spirit then a few in Primal. With Blood of the First, Wrath of the Elvhen, Rock Armor, and Death Syphon constantly on she's just unstoppable (also with a lot of equipment with the Blood Magic ability).

Third is Aveline who is completely maxed in Weapon and Shield, and a few in her Guardian tree (as well as the Friendship ability). Although as it stands, Merrill has more survivability than her (and more health), she's great at what she does.

As my last I'm mostly using either Sebastian, with Archery and Royal Archer almost maxed (as well as Speed in the Specialist, and Miasmic Flask in Sabotage). I also have a nice bow for him that has a 25% chance of lowering movement speed, and 25% chance of lowering attack speed.

As my fourth, I'll sometimes use Fenris but I don't recall how I have him built up. Sometimes Anders as well, focusing in Creation, a few Ice Spells, and the Panacea part of his Vengeance specialization.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright this is serously starting to piss me off. How many fucking guards does one guy need to kill one girl? FUCKING 20! Go outside 20 fucking more dudes just chilling to piss in my cheerios.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Umm gifts? Where do I get em...


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Umm gifts? Where do I get em...



 you can find where all the gifts (there's only one or two for each character) as well as all four armor upgrades for every character.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Isabela is at the Hanged Man Pub at night.  And I think you have to have Anders in your party to initiate her event.



I'm on act two already, but I'll try that to see if it works.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

To take Bethany, or not to take Bethany to the deep roads. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't want to take Bethany with me because when I go to the Deep Roads I have Rogue Hawke, Aveline, Varric, and Anders. Bethany is a great mage I use for damage and fodder killing. If I take her with me, I would have to get rid of Aveline or Anders, both of which are what keeps me alive in encounters (especially in the deep roads) on hard mode. If I don't take her, she goes to the circle, and I need her after the Deep Roads. 




What do


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't take her with me. I MAD. But she seems happy with the circle so nothing or value was lost. I do feel bad for not being able to protect her. 

 Fuck you mother.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

This is relevant to your choice but it's spoilers, Awesome:


*Spoiler*: __ 



You lose her either way. If you take her, she contracts a taint. If you don't have Anders with you at that point, you will need to kill her. If you do, Anders tries to heal her but the only way to heal it for sure is to have her sent away to become a Grey Warden.




And furthermore...


*Spoiler*: _Major Act 2 Spoilers_ 



At least if you send her to the circle, you WILL see her later. Not as a party member but she does come up again during the end of Act 2 at least. I do not believe she does if she goes with the Wardens.




I didn't actually do this, but I read about it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

I want her in my party though, that's the problem. And I was going to take out Aveline more so than Anders so that I would have a healer anyway. The real question: Do you need a warrior in your party in the Deep Roads (on hard)


----------



## Saiko (Mar 10, 2011)

EDGE magazine review scores for April 2011.

*Dragon Age 2: 6/10*
Homefront: 5/10
Bulletstorm: 9/10
Test Drive Unlimited 2: 7/10
Pilotwings Resort: 6/10
*Nintendogs + Cats: 7/10*
The 3rd Birthday: 7/10
The Last Story: 8/10
Shogun 2: 9/10
Motorstorm Apocalypse: 8/10
Pixeljunk Shooter 2: 8/10
Yakuza 4: 7/10
Spacechem: 9/10
Fight Night Champion: 9/10
Gods Eater Burst: 6/10


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You fight a lot of Dark Spawn which isn't bad and an ogre or two. The real issue comes to the Rock Wraith which is a huge pain in the arse, even if you do have a warrior.




>EDGE

LOL


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> To take Bethany, or not to take Bethany to the deep roads.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I left her, didn't want 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her to die 


plus my party kicked ass even without her.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

Fight Night Champion: 9/10
Bulletstorm: 9/10
Dragon Age 2: 6/10

They do great reviews right?
The rockwraith is what I'm worried about, yes, and that Dragon.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Bulletstorm was incredibly fun but no way in HELL a 9. Something new and exciting for an FPS but with a campaign that's half the length of most FPS games and an "eh" multiplayer, I'd say it's a 8 at best. 7 if people hate the multiplayer that much, which is usually the case. It was fun for a while, but got annoying when every jackass forgets the point of the game.

At least it was more fun than AC:B's.

And I SHOULD have waited until it was like 20 dollars to get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought bulletstorm was pretty average. 6.5 - 7 at most. 9? Lolz...fight night 9? Lolz I'm a huge fan of the series but it was 8 tops. 

Dragon Age 2 could score anywhere between 7-9 mattering the likes and dislikes. I just can't see it being below a 7 for most. 

Like that Last Story got a 8, want that one haha


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

EDGE is like GamePro - hasn't been respectable in over a decade.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

In other news...


*Spoiler*: _Act 2 Spoilers_ 



Fuck yeah, just met Alistair. <3 Though why was he using a mace?!


----------



## Saiko (Mar 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I thought bulletstorm was pretty average. 6.5 - 7 at most. 9? Lolz...fight night 9? Lolz I'm a huge fan of the series but it was 8 tops.
> 
> Dragon Age 2 could score anywhere between 7-9 mattering the likes and dislikes. *I just can't see it being below a 7 for most. *
> 
> Like that Last Story got a 8, want that one haha



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't. Even Mofo who seems to hate it, gave it a 6.5. That's not even a "BAD" score and I knew he would hate it. I actually was expecting a 4-5 from him, in which cause it would of been a pretty bad score. Mofo is the only one on here who gave real reason why it's a 6.5 and some of it is all based on opinion, not fact. 

Rest of the people on here who "Hate it" are either "I love witcher 2, lolz" or "It sucks cause bioware got famous and now I'm a sheep, let's follow the Bioware hate train"


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

It's nice to see Anders get along with SOMEONE (Varric).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

Saiko said:


> *Dragon Age 2: 6/10*



Ahahahahaha...


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2011)

Who cares about EDGE?  That pile of shit has no credibility whatsoever.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I can't. Even Mofo who seems to hate it, gave it a 6.5. That's not even a "BAD" score and I knew he would hate it. I actually was expecting a 4-5 from him, in which cause it would of been a pretty bad score. Mofo is the only one on here who gave real reason why it's a 6.5 and some of it is all based on opinion, not fact.
> 
> Rest of the people on here who "Hate it" are either "I love witcher 2, lolz" or "It sucks cause bioware got famous and now I'm a sheep, let's follow the Bioware hate train"


I don't see any people hating Dragon age 2 here that hasn't given his reason .

or you just see people bashing this game in other forum and confusing it with this forum. I haven't played the game yet so i can't say whether i like the game or not(i do hate the demo though and have state the reason earlier ).

and where the hell Witcher 2 fit into all of this. most people that hating this game (in any other forums) was never even heard of The Witcher.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

So much contradiction.

I don't even


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

Most of the people who hate DA2 on this forum are highly anticipating The Wticher 2.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Made evident by conveniently changing their sets to The Witcher sets.

Haven't finished my first game yet but I'm going to start a second. I feel like I haven't taken my first game as seriously, just getting a feel for characters and such. Though torn again on what class to be (though I will be choosing a female).


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 10, 2011)

And, a slightly spoiler-ish guide to how to complete all the romance paths in DA2, on either Friendship or Rivalry.



Also, somebody made a savegame editor for DA1 saves, so you don't have to play DA1 all over again to get just the history import you want in DA2.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 10, 2011)

And, random bits of banter overheard between party members.



> Varric: Daisy, you have got to stop walking through Darktown alone at night!
> 
> Merrill: Why?  It's not so bad.  Nothing ever happens to me.
> 
> Varric: I know!  And that "nothing" is costing me a fortune!





> Varric: If we're not lucky, it'll take us a week to get back to the surface.
> 
> Hawke: And if we're lucky?
> 
> Varric: We'll trip over Bartrand's corpse on the way!





> Bethany: You aren't afraid of apostates at all?  Not even a little?
> 
> Varric: Sunshine, I'm a dwarf, in case you missed that little detail?
> 
> ...





> Mine survivor: Don't go that way!  There's a huge dragon!
> 
> Merrill: Ooh!  Are we going to go that way?  I've never seen a huge dragon before!





> Hawke: Handprints?  Was someone... swinging on the chandelier?!?  Who would... *beat*  _Merrill..._





> Hawke: "You have to help! There's a building on fire!"
> 
> Guard: "What? The loot will burn!"
> 
> ...





> Bethany: So, you've... been with women? In bed?
> 
> Isabela: Yes I have.  Shocking, isn't it?
> 
> ...





> Bethany: What's that you're reading?
> 
> Isabela: 'The Spear of the Archon Hessarian'.
> 
> ...





> Bethany: Have you really been with... that many people?
> 
> Isabela: Have you?  Come on, how long's it been?
> 
> ...





> Merrill: 'I wish I had a life like yours!  Yours is so exciting, with all the running and the fighting and the love affairs... I'm as drab as dry toast, in comparision.'
> 
> Isabela: 'No.  You don't want my life.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Romance guide, Ryuiji.

I hear Isabela's is difficult so might use it for that, though I think it'd be better to play it by ear with Merrill and Fenris and such. 

Has anyone noticed any results of choosing to flirt with Aveline? EDIT: Nevermind, that guide answers my question enough.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 10, 2011)

So my thoughts about the game are ..


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _tl;dr version_ 



4/10 




Its a *big* disappointment and its a punch to the face to the people who bought BioWare games in the past because this are the customers who made BioWare to the company what its today.

Lets talk first about the Combat, this is probably the point where most people will clash with their different opinions if its good or bad. 

My opinion is that its a abomination and is a step back and the reason is only because BioWare wanted to attract the Call of Duty audience.

Maybe for some people its fun to watch people swinging Giant two-handed swords that cuts a person in 5 pieces but for someone like me who liked the strategic old school combat from Dragon Age Origins its not. 

What really turned me off was when you cleared the battlefield from the weaker enemies so you can finish off the more tough guy like an Templar Lieutnant and another wave spawned from the sky out of nowhere. Some skills were fun to use but for me the combat wasnt a strong point in the game and thats a big thing because half of the game was combat.

Now I come to the point that is just unforgiveable for a company like BioWare.. The recycling of their Dungeons.

In the game you often go because of plot reasons to "different" caves to obtain something or kill someone but all caves have the same design and after visiting the same cave 5 times you ask yourself if this is a joke ? BioWare wants 60$ for this ?

The same thing happens with other dungeons like mansions or some hideouts. Its always the same design. This is just poor and I dont know how can someone sweet talk this without looking like a retard.

Lets talk about the Companions and the romance. In my playthrough the only companion that I didnt dislike in a way was Varric. The most hated companion for me was Fenris .. Its like they tried to make him a elfish Cloud. A dark brooding mysterious Character with a big two-handed Sword and white Hair. 

I mean I get it he was a slave and it was shit but come on arent there other sites to his character ? I finished all Side quests of the companion characters besides of Fenris because I just couldnt stand him. 

Lets talk about Kirkwall and the plot about it.. You spend 80% in this city so I thought that you would have many interesting characters in the city but besides looking through the merchants shops you cant talk to anybody even to your companions if they dont have a quest for you. If you want to know how to make a good city just look at Gothic 2.

Now the plot I will put this in Spoiler Tags because I know many people are still completing the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In my opinion you have 4 Acts in the Storyline
1. Escaping from Lothering and trying to get into Kirkwall
2. Collecting Gold to join a expedition to the Deep Roads to find a treasure to become rich.
3. The Qunari problem and their Invasion
4. The Mage vs Templar Problem

With this you could construct a good product about Hawke raising to power and solving the conflicts in the acts but the execution was terrible and I seriously doubt that if you just do the main quests for the storyline that you would play longer than 10 hours.

That wouldnt be the problem if the Side quests were interesting but its always the same.. Find this guy , kill that group or find minerals. Doing the same quests in the same cave that you already vistited 5 times is not gonna help with the fun either.

The funny thing is that in the end your choices dont matter at all because you will fight Meredith as the Final Villain no matter what you do.

When the credits rolled after the Seeker Leliana talked with the Seeker who heard the Story from Varric I just started to laugh and wondered if that is for real. I dont know if we play Hawke in Dragon Age 3 and that is why the end is so open or if this is the start of the DLC campaign to drain the last cent from customers for a complete story.




I didnt plan to talk a lot about the graphics because its pointless to talk about that and I dont give a damn about them but let me say that I think that they arent pretty for a 2011 title.

The only thing that is left for me to do is to uninstall the game and I doubt that I will replay it.

I doubt that someone of you will read all of this but let me say this .. This is just my opinion of the game.

Dont hate on me for my English bros its my 3rd language.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Most of the people who hate DA2 on this forum are highly anticipating The Wticher 2.


Yeah just like they anticipated Skyrim or any other RPG that come out this year .

Attention is focused on DA2 because it was the first one that come out and the hating that it got is definitely has nothing to do with Witcher 2 or any other RPG that come out this year.

and the number of DA 2 hating in this place is so small, i can only count 3 people in this thread that didn't like this game (2 have played it, one haven't). You people just overreact over a critic about this game.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Saiko on the dungeons completely.

I'd probably score the game at about 7/10.  I do think some people are judging the game on a higher standard than they should be.  Perhaps because it's Bioware?  Perhaps because there are other exciting titles coming out this year?  I'm not sure.

Dragon Age 2 is still better than the bulk of PS3 titles in the Adventure/RPG genre.  -shrug-


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd probably score the game at about 7/10.  I do think some people are judging the game on a higher standard than they should be.  Perhaps because it's Bioware?  Perhaps because there are other exciting titles coming out this year?  I'm not sure.


This. This. This. Not a completely horrible game but not great either. I don't understand how this game is getting 90+ with some magazines.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

The whole dungeon thing doesn't bother me as much because, personally, I see the same thing in Origins and it's _worse_ in Mass Effect. Yet, those games didn't seem to suffer for that. I also believe DAII is telling a better story - I'm more attracted to what's going on to my character, what happens to his/her friends and family, and so on.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

So no matter what you do, Bethany doesn't rejoin your party? What the hell


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So no matter what you do, Bethany doesn't rejoin your party? What the hell




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same thing would happen with Carver - he either dies or becomes a Warden in the Deep Roads, or if you leave him he goes to join the Templars. Though apparently with both of them, if they become Wardens you get them towards the end of the final act.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The whole dungeon thing doesn't bother me as much because, personally, I see the same thing in Origins and it's _worse_ in Mass Effect. Yet, those games didn't seem to suffer for that. I also believe DAII is telling a better story - I'm more attracted to what's going on to my character, what happens to his/her friends and family, and so on.



This. So far the game is in the high 8's, low 9's for me. It's not a ME1 to ME2 level upgrade but it's defiantly upgraded. 

As for the dungeons, luckily I never care how they look *See persona 3* and just pay attention to killing and story. I guess it will effect my graphic score a bit, would be unfair to other games that offer tons of different environments compared to the 8 *Around there* maps this one gives. However I feel the story, personal wise and character development wise, is far stronger in this game. Hawke is a better main character and the only character I actually miss is shale. Everyone else is far more interesting and fun, except the prince guy, he sucks. 

Anyway by the weekend I'll try giving a full review for it. Sure some here will disagree, while some will agree 100%. Be fun to see the difference.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll look forward to the review.

I like how, unlike the other games, the romances in this game go past when you sleep with them (like there's usually nothing after that point). But since, at least with Merrill, it happens in Act 2, there's still more to do with her, and other people bring it up (Varric makes a comment to her about me worrying about her going missing, or how Anders took me aside to question if I'm "sure" about her).


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Merrill: Does your bow have a name like Varric's?
Sebastian: I am afraid I cannot compete with a dear dwarf's... relationship with his weapon.
Merrill: You could call it Philomella!
Sebastian: Why would I do that?
Merrill: It reminds me of an elf in the alienage. Skinny. Pointed. Always throws things at people.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally finished Act 1 at 17+ hours.

Holy shit, the Ancient Rock Wraith on nightmare is fucking brutal. 


*Spoiler*: _Carver_ 



My poor brother. Why? Bloody hell why? I felt like such a shit when reaching Kirkwall and having to break the news and Mother Hawke broke down in tears. Damn you Bioware. 






The Boss said:


> This. This. This. Not a completely horrible game but not great either. I don't understand how this game is getting 90+ with some magazines.



Hmm, well I am genuinely on the other end of the spectrum considering that a very enjoyable Act 1 has the game at a about 9.0 - 9.5 for me personally. Unless the game drops horribly in quality Act 2 onwards, chances are my final score for this game will easily be upwards of 9.0. 

Which is amazing considering how much I love DA: O, and coupled with how many things this games does better than origins while admittedly screwing some things up. Personally I don't get anyone who isn't enjoying the fuck out of this game,

But hey, each to their own.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Sadly...


*Spoiler*: _Major Game/Family Spoilers_ 



Your family will get fucked either way. If the sibling doesn't die in the cave, they become a Warden and have to leave (this is only if they are with you in the Deep Roads, as well as Anders. Otherwise, they are forced to leave when you get back - Bethany taken by Templars to the Gallows, and Carver joins the Templars.




Act 2 was so much better then Act 1, in my opinion. So much that happened, my mind is just blown.

I'm in Act 3 right now and I just fought the High Dragon. Even on Normal, it was like "Ffffff!"


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2011)

my copy still hasn't arrived

damn you amazon, send my package already


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

Normal's too easy. I'm not pissed that I don't get to use Bethany anymore now that I realized how powerful Merril can be. Entropy + Spirit = overpowered. It really is.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> As for the dungeons, luckily I never care how they look *See persona 3* and just pay attention to killing and story. I guess it will effect my graphic score a bit, would be unfair to other games that offer tons of different environments compared to the 8 *Around there* maps this one gives.
> 
> However I feel the story, personal wise and character development wise, is far stronger in this game.  Hawke is a better main character and the only character I actually miss is shale. Everyone else is far more interesting and fun, except the prince guy, he sucks.


Persona 3.  One of the greatest games of all time.  

Characters are a strength of the Dragon Age franchise.  I prefer most of the characters from DAO myself.  But the characters in this story are pretty good also.  The banter between characters remains a strong point.  The Fable franchise needs to take note.  This is the main thing they are lacking!


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Everything Merill does is overpowered, no joke.

Like I mentioned, I'm using Dalish Pariah/Blood Magic and Spirit. Shit is sick.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 10, 2011)

Little small question here, but i'm curious how everyone named there dog.

How many people here can say that Garrus fights with you in ME _AND_ DA?


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

In both this and Origins, always name my dog Garm.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

This game is pretty cool :33
I wish Tridenter would join me in a party so we can nerd out over DA2 

Also
First Playthrough
Two handed Warr Female Hawke 
The Specializtions dont really interest me :/
Might go two hand -> vanguard -> top warmonger

or two hand battle master berserker...
hmmm....

sidenote:
Bethany and Varric in party = free persuade :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2011)

hit the 30 hour mark and just started act 3

god i love this games story, this is the first time really get to change the world around u

i dont feel like  a guy that just rolled in to town and magically fixes all the probloms they have in the span of a day [game time]

also after doing there quests i have warmed up considerably to Fenris, Isabela and Sebastian


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

I have Fenris benched because i am two hand and the mage elf benched because i have Bethany and now Anders D:

I was never a fan of elves
Zevran just kept dying around me in DAO
No idea how that happened 

ALSO BIANCA LOOKS LIKE A WALTHER 2000 

SNIPER DWARF LOCKS ONTO YOUR HEART~


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I have Fenris benched because i am two hand and the mage elf benched because i have Bethany and now Anders D:
> 
> I was never a fan of elves
> Zevran just kept dying around me in DAO
> No idea how that happened



he's an assassin not a front line fighter

how is bethany? iam playing a mage my self [holy crap how awesome is it to play a mage]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

Bethany can help you out alot with runaway mage quests by letting her talk to said mages or people helping the mages get away 
Really good healer nice amount of AoE in elemental 
Adorable little sister with a healing staff


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

You guys really shouldn't rely on Bethany, just sayin'.

I just did Merrill's last companion quest. Color me wibbly.


*Spoiler*: _Major Merrill/Dalish Spoilers_ 



Have to go to a cave to meet the demon that gave Merrill access to Blood Magic, to help her fix the Eruvian mirror (LOVE how they brought this back from Origins). When you get to the end, find out the Keeper took the demon into her to protect Merrill. Forced to kill the Keeper as a massive Pride Demon.

When you leave the cave, you're confronted by the Dalish who accuse Merrill of murder - you have one of three choices. Telling them that Marethari was possessed, telling them to back off, or telling them that you take responsibility. If you don't take responsibility (IE, pick either of the first two choices) then you have to cut your way out of the camp. Killing every. Single. Dalish.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

Axl, have Anders go healer. You're not going to want to put all your effort into Bethany.

ninja'd by Garrus.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the only good part about force Mage the initial Elemental damage bonuses? cause the spells seem kinda weaksauce


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

Dont worry someone spoiled ALL COMPANIONS FOR ME
that was the same person that ruined dead space for me 
I cant even rent dead space i was spoiled so hard
I started playing the game yesterday and knew about the fates of carver and bethany before i started playing :<

EDIT: Garrus
I am totally picking the first option 

Also, Flemeth is a GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGMILF


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Next playthrough, I'll have Bethany...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Become a Warden instead.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish Flemeth was a party member


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

So... I can't give a wooden halla to Merril? 
I wasn't expecting to get rivalry points.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 10, 2011)

The BioWare forums are on a rampage since release.

Stanley Woo is going crazy with his "End of Line"

Criticism is not allowed and you will be banned for it.


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Is the only good part about force Mage the initial Elemental damage bonuses? cause the spells seem kinda weaksauce



Force has some great spells. I'm bad at spell names but theres one that slows enemies down the closer to the middle they are; great for keeping the mobs closer together longer. It was also extremely useful during the last boss in Act 2 if your a mage. Another one that brings enemies close together, so Fenris can ram right into them.

Petrify has been my life saving spell for those damn enemy mages.

About Carver 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm starting to think I should have made him a grey warden...he is blaming me for mommy Hawke's death 




About Alistair 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why the hell is the King of Ferelden in Kirkwall during the middle of a quanri uprising? Did I miss something? Wait....nevermind I picked the playthrough where he was still a grey warden. Is he still there if he is the king?


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So... I can't give a wooden halla to Merril?
> I wasn't expecting to get rivalry points.



Gave it to her, no problem, with Friendship.




Saiko said:


> The BioWare forums are on a rampage since release.
> 
> Stanley Woo is going crazy with his "End of Line"
> 
> Criticism is not allowed and you will be banned for it.



Because "criticism" to the lowlifes that frequent BioWare forums comes in the form of not actual criticms but saying "(insert person) is a stupid fucking twat."

Old news is old.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because "criticism" to the lowlifes that frequent BioWare forums comes in the form of not actual criticms but saying "(insert person) is a stupid fucking twat."
> 
> Old news is old.



seriously
BW forums is just as shitty if not worse than the konoha library 

It's basically one person who has an actual point
then 20 people after that saying lololol
trololol
f u
u suck
twat
that sometimes used the logical person point as a reason to torch the person


----------



## Mofo (Mar 10, 2011)

My uber laptop is formatting, so I'm reinstalling DA: O + DLCs + Awakening and stuff on my other one (radeon 4250hd, meh). Got any good mod for Origins?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

HD texture pack + uninstalling most DLC's. You're good to go after that. Dragon Age: O doesn't really need mods if you ask me.


----------



## Jade (Mar 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> About Alistair
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I think that happens because of the import issue(I think BioWare confirmed it?).


----------



## Mofo (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome DA2 review by Suislide. 
The hate and the spite is so wonderful,  had me laugh on some point. Good dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> seriously
> BW forums is just as shitty if not worse than the konoha library
> 
> It's basically one person who has an actual point
> ...



i Was in there not to long ago

its worse then 4chan....


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2011)

In every Bioware game I've gotten stuck in between objects. This game is no different.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mass effect was the very worse with this


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 11, 2011)

I have half a mind to redo the Deep Roads so I can save Carver, despite the fact it's meta-gaming and most definitely immersion breaking. But I just can't stand the fact my Hawke essentially brought about his brother's death and thus me dealing with all that guilt. First Beth then Carver? Damn, worst big brother ever. 

All I need is Anders along right?

But I need to know, without too many details please, are there positive or negative repercussions for making Carver a Warden?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

You still don't get to keep him in your party.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You still don't get to keep him in your party.



......Wait, he still ends up gone? 

Well...but at least he's alive right? No end game appearance in awesome Warden armour to save the day? 

Wait, forget that. No spoilers.


----------



## Slace (Mar 11, 2011)

Does this game get better? I played for a couple hours and was really turned off. I loved Origins.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 11, 2011)

Slace said:


> Does this game get better? I played for a couple hours and was really turned off. I loved Origins.



Considering my personal love for origins, I am in fact loving this game. At some points even more so than Origins, and thus it should be in my opinion an easy sell to a fellow Origins lover.

But considering how varied (and extreme, lol) responses are to this game (which I don't and probably never will understand, cause I think it's awesome topped up with even more awesome), I really can't say.

Best if you just continue playing and see where it goes, or don't. *shrugs*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

Slace said:


> Does this game get better? I played for a couple hours and was really turned off. I loved Origins.



Thought the first two hours were kind of meh but it picks up and starts getting better as it goes on. Now I'm loving it about 14 hours in


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _End Game spoilers_ 



Just finished the game....wow, i guess no matter what you choose, Orsino and Meredith die, the Circles across the world rise against the Chantry and even the Templars turn from it 

Also, the seeker chick mentioned that not only did The Champion disappear, but so did The Warden, a reference to The Hero of Ferelden perhaps? Makes me think something important is gonna happen in future games involving them.


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2011)

Question for you guys:

How hard and complex is this game? I heard it is very user friendly with combat being not very tactical at all (borderline button smashing) and it has a very limited magic system.

I loved Baldurs Gate 1 + 2 and did not Play DA: O (because the version they released for the Mac costs like 100 bucks compared to the 35 they charge for the Ultimate edition of the Windows version) so i dont know what to expect. I prefer games that are really hard to get into with lots of options in combat and character creation. 

So, is this game something for me?


Also a (possibly strange) question. Can you click to the next line of Dialogue while watching cutscenes? I am a _really_ fast reader and hate waiting for a sentence to be finished that i can read in the subtitles before the character finished speaking the first three words. This made me nearly stop playing adventures in the late 90s when they changed from text only to full voice acting.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 11, 2011)

Well there you have it folk. the reason why people hate this game, straight from developer mouth.
Greedy EA .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 11, 2011)

Arg, they changed Anders's VA. How the hell do I romance if I can't talk to them like I used to in DAO?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 11, 2011)

Where does Act 2 begin? I think a guide confused me a bit. Is it post deep roads?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Well there you have it folk. the reason why people hate this game, straight from developer mouth.
> Greedy EA .


I've been saying this thing was rushed since forever. Anyone with a half a brain could see that.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Saiko (Mar 11, 2011)

With so much Shit going on Bioware now know that they fucked up.

I hope that Stanley Woo and David Gaider will be fired. The news about Bioware banning the guy for saying that Bioware sold their soul to the devil is on many gamer forums.

Thats what you get, Bioware.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 11, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I've been saying this thing was rushed since forever. Anyone with a half a brain could see that.



Saw your post in the Thread Kitsukaru.

Its truly not a cool move


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to pirate every BioWare game from now on.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm going to pirate every BioWare game from now on.



you're such a hero.


----------



## Weebl (Mar 11, 2011)

Saiko said:


> With so much Shit going on Bioware now know that they fucked up.
> 
> I hope that Stanley Woo and David Gaider will be fired. The news about Bioware banning the guy for saying that Bioware sold their soul to the devil is on many gamer forums.
> 
> Thats what you get, Bioware.



I doubt that they are fucked. Many people on Biowaresocial are defending this rushed piece of shit, and the whole company as if it was their mother or something, and I suspect that the sales will be strong too for obvious reasons.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

>Childish people being irrational
>Justified


----------



## Saiko (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha the last post.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

So far I'm nearing the end (I think) of Act 2, and it's better than Act 1. Thank god. I'm working on my companion's quest (probably the better quests in the whole game) and ignoring all other side quest because they are uninteresting. The main quest is getting intense but I still don't care for it much.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems Sandal is still a badass:


*Spoiler*: _Act 3 Spoilers_ 



Finding him amongst two Pride Demon corpses and a slew of other lesser demons. Oh, Sandal. What I wouldn't give to see your wild adventures first-hand.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm going to pirate every BioWare game from now on.


 



Saiko said:


> Haha the last post.


I've heard about the shit storm in Bioware's forums. This is hilarious.


----------



## Weebl (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> >Childish people being irrational
> >Justified


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

So, I bought this yesterday on the PC.  I played the original on the 360.

I wanted to transfer stuff over.

So I went and bout the ultimate edition thing for my PC and am playing through the first again (And awakening since I didn't play it yet).  Was going to make an arcane warrior and blow through it asap.

Now all these comments on the second are making me nervous.  Maybe I'll milk the first one as long as possible for now, and the sequel will be fixed up some by the time I get to it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, I bought this yesterday on the PC.  I played the original on the 360.
> 
> I wanted to transfer stuff over.
> 
> ...



I thought Bioware said they have a thing where if you played DAO on 360 you can transfer your story to DA2 for PC if you want?  Not sure since I didn't really look into it that much.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought Bioware said they have a thing where if you played DAO on 360 you can transfer your story to DA2 for PC if you want?  Not sure since I didn't really look into it that much.



I didn't look into it either.  Maybe you have to do some crazy thing where you register your 360 version to your EA account?  I've no idea.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

I do love how playing a Warrior and a Rogue are like completely different experiences this time around, unlike Origins. I didn't think I'd be able to play anything else after playing a DW Rogue, but I'm loving W&S Warrior just the same now. And it also still feels like a completely different experience since as I'm playing tank, I don't use Aveline and now I don't have to balance my responses (even though I still am sarcastic/humorous) to appease her. Now I can be more seedy and greedy (particularly since I'm trying to appeal to Isabela).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems like I can't recruit Isabella anymore. Not sure how I missed it. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I didn't look into it either.  Maybe you have to do some crazy thing where you register your 360 version to your EA account?  I've no idea.


I think that might be it.


----------



## Wan (Mar 11, 2011)

Saiko said:


> With so much Shit going on Bioware now know that they fucked up.
> 
> I hope that Stanley Woo and David Gaider will be fired. The news about Bioware banning the guy for saying that Bioware sold their soul to the devil is on many gamer forums.
> 
> Thats what you get, Bioware.



David Gaider fired...?  You do realize that he's just the lead writer of the games, and not in control of DRM and the forums?  Firing him would be like firing a judge because the politicians make bad laws.  Similar for Stanley Woo.  He just stated the rule, he didn't make it (nor did he take away that guy's ability to play the game)

Still, major screwup for BioWare/EA.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Seems like I can't recruit Isabella anymore. Not sure how I missed it.



You can only recruit her shortly after you get Anders. I think she's only one of two (besides Sebastian) that you can actually miss. Her and Fenris. Varric, Aveline and Bethany/Carver are automatic, and Anders and Merrill are required to continue the main plot. Isabela and Fenris are unnecessary.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You can only recruit her shortly after you get Anders. I think she's only one of two (besides Sebastian) that you can actually miss. Her and Fenris. Varric, Aveline and Bethany/Carver are automatic, and Anders and Merrill are required to continue the main plot. Isabela and Fenris are unnecessary.



That's weird. They advertise her like she was part of the plot.... oh well.  

Also *I have a question regarding the romance.* Bioware released some screen caps of "implied naked" romance scenes with Merill and Fenris. I romanced Anders but the clothes were on. Was I supposed to undress Hawke before the romance?  Or are there more romance scenes later on?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Those screens weren't released by BioWare, as I believe. I'm not sure about Fenris, but with Merrill it only appears that way because of her little one-piece undergarment thing (so she looks naked around the shoulders and such).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Those screens weren't released by BioWare, as I believe. I'm not sure about Fenris, but with Merrill it only appears that way because of her little one-piece undergarment thing (so she looks naked around the shoulders and such).



I thought Bioware released it on Valentines day for the lulz?  Was Hawke "implied" naked when you romance Merrill?


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I will buy it when there is a nudepa-WHAT?!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Vino said:


> Arg, they changed Anders's VA.



Wait wut. I knew something was off....  I was wondering why he was so different from Awakening. I know the guy who voice Anders in Awakening was the same guy who voiced Cullen in DAO. (FYI I'm a Cullen fan. )


*Spoiler*: _I'm guessing this is why they changed the VA._ 



Cullen returns in DA2 and shit... he is a fine ass mutha fucker.  He's more confident and mature now. Damn... best looking male model in the game. Why is he a cannot have.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

*Posting to say this:
*

Combat is cool
Varric is cool
I don't know if Fenris is cool since I'm drooling over his voice and not really listening to his words
I dig the new Qunari
*
On the other hand:*


There is. No. Fucking. Story.
I'm supposed to be the Champion, yet so far all I've done was run meaningless errands
I'm getting real fucking tired of seeing the same places over and over again
There is only one cave/warehouse design

This is the most disappointing game Bioware's ever released.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought Bioware released it on Valentines day for the lulz?  Was Hawke "implied" naked when you romance Merrill?



They only released the confirmation of which characters were romances, and the short stories. The other things were leaks. There was also a leaked picture of Isabela in her skivvies.

Hawke (at least as a male) is shirtless, exactly as if you removed all of his armor. I imagine female will be the same.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Megafonzie said:


> I don't know if Fenris is cool since I'm drooling over his voice and not really listening to his words


Pretty much this.  



> There is. No. Fucking. Story.
> I'm supposed to be the Champion, yet so far all I've done was run meaningless errands
> I'm getting real fucking tired of seeing the same places over and over again
> There is only one cave/warehouse design


And everything here I agree with. The other day they had an article about Bioware saying how DA2 is a character driven game. I call it bullshit reasoning.



Garrus said:


> They only released the confirmation of which characters were romances, and the short stories. The other things were leaks. There was also a leaked picture of Isabela in her skivvies.
> 
> Hawke (at least as a male) is shirtless, exactly as if you removed all of his armor. I imagine female will be the same.


Oh I see. I haven't seen Isabella's yet. 

In the romance scene with Anders, both are fully clothed. FemHawke wears the casual outfit. I like it though, it works with the scene.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had a romance scene with isabella and she was fully clothed. This is femhawke, don't know if it makes a difference.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Pretty much this.



Fenris for me is second most unbearable character. Anders is first after what he does.




> And everything here I agree with. The other day they had an article about Bioware saying how DA2 is a character driven game. I call it bullshit reasoning.



Considering that's what they've been saying all along... anyone going into this game that didn't know it was character-driven, and not story-driven, and didn't know that almost all of the game takes place within the city clearly didn't listen to or read a single interview, and it's their own fault for wasting their money. They, especially Laidlaw and Gaider, made that fact ABUNDANTLY clear. Hell, the demo itself (and the videos) show it by how much Cassandra asks Varric to tell her the CHAMPION'S story.




> Oh I see. I haven't seen Isabella's yet.
> 
> In the romance scene with Anders, both are fully clothed. FemHawke wears the casual outfit. I like it though, it works with the scene.



With Merrill, they start off fully clothed as Merrill drags Hawke to bed. Then after the black-out, it shows them in the undergarments.

It's seeming increasingly difficult to get Isabela high enough to NOT stab me in the back. 

Also now I need to take twenty minutes to decide which Warrior spec to take.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Funny how I'm the first one to get it, and everybody else beats it before me


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Funny how I'm the first one to get it, and everybody else beats it before me



I do feel like I rushed my first game, so I'm going to try and take more time with this one. Enjoy the sights and scenes and such. I also did rush Act 3 because I just wanted to see the culmination of what happens in the end, since it really hooked me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fenris for me is second most unbearable character. Anders is first after what he does.


I like his voice, that is all. I hate how angst, moody, and edgy his character is. As for Anders.. I guess I'll have to wait. I want the Anders in Awakening back.  Romancing him in his current state is awkward as fuck. Not really fond of him in DA2.. but just romancing someone in hopes it will make the game's story a bit more interesting. 



> Considering that's what they've been saying all along... anyone going into this game that didn't know it was character-driven, and not story-driven, and didn't know that almost all of the game takes place within the city clearly didn't listen to or read a single interview, and it's their own fault for wasting their money. They, especially Laidlaw and Gaider, made that fact ABUNDANTLY clear.


Well excuse me for not reading any of those articles.  I only read the earlier ones about rising to power and how Hawke's actions will shape up to become the champion of Kirkwall. TBH I wasn't expecting much from the story anyways. 



> With Merrill, they start off fully clothed as Merrill drags Hawke to bed. Then after the black-out, it shows them in the undergarments.


Doesn't that sound lovely.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like his voice, that is all. I hate how angst, moody, and edgy his character is. As for Anders.. I guess I'll have to wait. I want the Anders in Awakening back.  Romancing him in his current state is awkward as fuck. Not really fond of him in DA2.. but just romancing someone in hopes it will make the game's story a bit more interesting.



I enjoyed Anders. He had a bit of a more unique personality. He still had his snarkiness but it was much more insulting and stinging. You can tell things had worn down on him. But the very end juts made me go  ANDERS!




> Well excuse me for not reading any of those articles.  I only read the earlier ones about rising to power and how Hawke's actions will shape up to become the champion of Kirkwall. TBH I wasn't expecting much from the story anyways.



Sorry.  I feel no remorse for people who don't look into a game they're interested in and just buy it up without even finding out anything about it.




> Doesn't that sound lovely.



Merrill romance was absolutely adorable. And I do like how other people brought up the romance, in some regards, or that it also flowed through into unrelated conversations. (For example, Anders questioned me about my relationship with Merrill and in a more ambient conversation, made a joke about how poorly things were going and I chose the snarky response (It's probably all just a nightmare) which made him say "Next I'll look down and see that I'm not wearing pants." and Merrill giggles and says "How come I can never have that dream?").

I also liked going to visit companions and seeing them conversing with others. Like Anders and Varric. Or Isabela getting something... healed... by Anders.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

Megafonzie said:


> *Posting to say this:
> *
> 
> Combat is cool
> ...



Nope, that's Jade Empire. Cause Jade Empire's story/combat/design all sucked.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

> Considering that's what they've been saying all along... anyone going into this game that didn't know it was character-driven, and not story-driven, and didn't know that almost all of the game takes place within the city clearly didn't listen to or read a single interview, and it's their own fault for wasting their money. They, especially Laidlaw and Gaider, made that fact ABUNDANTLY clear. Hell, the demo itself (and the videos) show it by how much Cassandra asks Varric to tell her the CHAMPION'S story.



I didn't read a single review, and I don't mind either of those things as long as they do it *well*.  But if they let those aspects hinder the overall game, then of course I will hold it against them.

It's like Spore.  Everyone knew it was going to be multiple smaller games segwayed together, and if it had worked well, then who cares.  But it was done terribly, and therefor people held it against the game.

I have yet to play more than 10 minutes of DA2, so I honestly don't know yet.



crazymtf said:


> Nope, that's Jade Empire. Cause Jade Empire's story/combat/design all sucked.



I enjoyed most of those aspects of Jade Empire.  One of the few RPG's I've taken the time to complete multiple playthroughs of.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I enjoyed Anders. He had a bit of a more unique personality. He still had his snarkiness but it was much more insulting and stinging. You can tell things had worn down on him. But the very end juts made me go  ANDERS!


Varric keeps telling me that romancing Anders is gonna be bad. _Very bad_... and Anders keeps saying he doesn't want to hurt me... (the hell is wrong with these people ) So I'm expecting something bad.  Im hoping for some dramalama time but hush, I'll find out eventually. 



> Sorry.  I feel no remorse for people who don't look into a game they're interested in and just buy it up without even finding out anything about it.


It's ok. I knew what to expect. I didn't buy the game.. so my rage is pretty mellow.  It's just my preference but I prefer to know a little as possible about a game I want to buy from a developer I like (lol Bioware). _Most_ of the time they deliver. 


> Merrill romance was absolutely adorable. And I do like how other people brought up the romance, in some regards, or that it also flowed through into unrelated conversations. (For example, Anders questioned me about my relationship with Merrill and in a more ambient conversation, made a joke about how poorly things were going and I chose the snarky response (It's probably all just a nightmare) which made him say "Next I'll look down and see that I'm not wearing pants." and Merrill giggles and says "How come I can never have that dream?").


I've notice Merrill is very ignorant. She reminds me a lot of Snow White for some reason. They both have that childlike innocent personality. But it's to be expected since she wasn't expose to much. 



> I also liked going to visit companions and seeing them conversing with others. Like Anders and Varric. Or Isabela getting something... healed... by Anders


. 
And what was "that?"  

I like the companion convos as well. I'm glad Bioware didn't get rid of this like how they did in ME2. However still favor the convos in DAO more. Shit's so lulzy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

If can suffer through Jade then you should enjoy this one, haha. 

The game does have faults, it be stupid to look past them. However most of the complaints I read are opinions. Especially story part. It's a character driven story, over the "Epic" story that DA had. Sure DA DID have a pretty epic story but guess what? I didn't give a darn about my character. Who was he? Some dude I made up and now don't give a darn about. Most of my teammates aswell I could give a shit about now. I just want Shale back 

With this game I haven't gotten the "OMG EPIC!" story that I had hope for. On the flip side I care about most of my characters. I like Hawke alot too, well my version *Evil fuck * And I'll remember him the same way I remember Shepard, and not a nameless hero like DA: O. 

Anyway people seem to be split on this title. I think the fanboys of bioware need to hush a bit. It's not a perfect game, come on now. This also isn't the quality type upgrade ME1 got to ME2. However the haters, shut the fuck up already. It's hardly "AWFUL" like you make it out to be. And then to say ANYONE who likes it is a fanboy? Ugh you are the type of people that make gaming look bad.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

So, what cameos has everyone seen thus far (aside from Bodahn and Sandal)?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw Alistair, Leliana twice, and Nathaniel Howe.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Warden >> Hawke 

Look into your heart. You know it be true.  

Also I don't understand how Hawke is fighting DarkSpawns without consequences? I thought people tend to not fight them, because if they come in contact with the blood, they will die like how Aveline's husband did. 



crazymtf said:


> Anyway people seem to be split on this title. I think the fanboys of bioware need to hush a bit. It's not a perfect game, come on now. *This also isn't the quality type upgrade ME1 got to ME2*. However the haters, shut the fuck up already. It's hardly "AWFUL" like you make it out to be. And then to say ANYONE who likes it is a fanboy? Ugh you are the type of people that make gaming look bad.



Considering this game came from Bioware, yes it should have the same quality upgrade. 

I'm not saying DA2 is awful, there are plenty of worst games out there. The thing is Bioware hype this game up to be awesome as fuck and now that it's out, it doesn't really live up to it so trolls gonna troll.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 11, 2011)

Could somebody enlighten me about the supposed epicness of Origins' story?
It had a lot of background story for everything, I'll give you that, but the story itself was just ''The Darkspawn are attacking! Are you a bad enough dude to gather an army?''.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Could somebody enlighten me about the supposed epicness of Origins' story?
> It had a lot of background story for everything, I'll give you that, but the story itself was just ''The Darkspawn are attacking! Are you a bad enough dude to gather an army?''.



Depending on how you play you can become the ultimate sacrifice to end the Blight. What more do you want?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Could somebody enlighten me about the supposed epicness of Origins' story?
> It had a lot of background story for everything, I'll give you that, but the story itself was just ''The Darkspawn are attacking! Are you a bad enough dude to gather an army?''.



Just like the fact your gathering armies and such. 



The Boss said:


> Warden >> Hawke
> 
> Look into your heart. You know it be true.
> 
> ...


Nope, wardens are lame tbh. Never liked the idea, Hawke is far more interesting. 

I wanted the quality jump but just didn't happen. It lived up to my expectations because I never held DA series as high as Mass Effect. Bioware hyped this up enough to where I knew what to expect and got what I wanted. People expected something different would be disappointed.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Just like the fact your gathering armies and such.
> 
> 
> *Nope, wardens are lame tbh*. Never liked the idea, Hawke is far more interesting.
> ...



If Malcolm was real, you would have a sword up your arse for such heresy! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0olSKafPoQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry just didn't like the idea of em. I like that Hawke is a normal guy building up reputation. Wardens are like holy god warriors who have tainted blood so they are considered super saiyans.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, wardens are lame tbh. Never liked the idea, Hawke is far more interesting.
> 
> I wanted the quality jump but just didn't happen. It lived up to my expectations because I never held DA series as high as Mass Effect. Bioware hyped this up enough to where I knew what to expect and got what I wanted. People expected something different would be disappointed.



_Whaaaaat??_ Wardens are awesome.  The whole "in death, _sacrifice_" shit was so cash. 

I like DA and ME equally so I expect the same quality jump from the same company, but I already knew DA2 wasn't gonna get the same treatment as ME2 when I saw what they did to DA2 earlier on. Kinda sucks but whatever. I'll live in denial and pretend DAO is only the real canon.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Malcolm > Hawke. Is all I know.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

How so? In terms of story/personality I mean.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

It was damn near impossible to get a personality in a Warden in Origins because there were no repercussions for anything. At least nothing that couldn't be solved with giving people bottles of booze.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> How so? In terms of story/personality I mean.


He has an awesome face tattoo/glowy eyes, he commands Sten like a field slave, he fucked Leliana and Morrigan, he took credit for killing the High Dragon. 

*Duncan* thinks hes badass. > Anything Hawke has done.

To be honest I haven't really started playing DA2, I only played 10mins so I'm talking out my ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> He has an awesome face tattoo/glowy eyes, he commands Sten like a field slave, he fucked Leliana and Morrigan, he took credit for killing the High Dragon.
> 
> *Duncan* thinks hes badass. > Anything Hawke has done.
> 
> To be honest I haven't really started playing DA2, I only played 10mins so I'm talking out my ass.



Hawke has red flowing eyes, he owns all of Sten's people, he fucks hotter people then Leliana and Morrigan, I killed 3 dragons so far. Duncan died...I lived. Hawke is winner 

Seriously though Duncan was the coolest Warden, end of discussion. His death was epicness.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawke is alright. Pretty badass too but I just like the Warden more.


Also Ducan is like Garrus. Everyone loves him.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously though, in the trailer Hawke was stumbling around like a little bitch shitting his pants while fighting a Qunari and had to resort to blood magic.

Malcolm never stumbled and was taunting/fighting a High Dragon head on like a muthafuckin' G! 

We never saw Duncan's dead body either so I'm still hoping hes alive somewhere waiting for that 6th Blight to take all the glory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be first to say...

I'll take Caidan over Duncan.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Kaiden Kaiden? From ME? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Alien (Mar 11, 2011)

He's talking about the king that got buttraped by the ogre at the battle of Ostragar in DA1


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Cailan, I mean. Or whatever his name is.

And Kaidan is still a bigger badass than Duncan. Duncan went down like a bitch. "Waah, waaah, I can't handle some darkspawn!" BITCH I FOUGHT MORE THAN THAT IN THE TOWER.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

I've agreed with you up until this point. NEVER DISS DUNCAN! DUDE WENT DOWN LIKE A PRO! THAT SHIT WAS EPICNESS! WAY HE KILLED THAT OGRE? OMFG EPICNESS!!!!!!!! 

For real though Duncan was a badass. King was cool too, my fave death in the game actually


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

My nameless, faceless, useless, pastless, and emotionless Warden did the same thing Duncan did.

Thrice.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

BUT not with such passion and epicness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> My nameless, faceless, useless, pastless, and emotionless Warden did the same thing Duncan did.
> 
> Thrice.




Judging by the ridiculous amount of blood on his armor I'm pretty sure Duncan killed more than an ogre. Trying to downplay him? pfff You can't. It can't be done. Dude kicked a darkspawn over a cliff in the first 5mins of the game. My hero.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The pony-tail+beard combination ruined the manliness.

It's like combining Chuck Norris with Gerardo.

In other news - enjoying the new Templar spec.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> My nameless, faceless, useless, pastless, and emotionless Warden did the same thing Duncan did.
> 
> Thrice.



Are you implying that every ogre is equally powerful?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Are you implying that every ogre is equally powerful?



I'm implying every ogre is equally weak.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The pony-tail+beard combination ruined the manliness.
> 
> It's like combining Chuck Norris with Gerardo.
> 
> In other news - enjoying the new Templar spec.



Is Templar a viable spec now? I swear it was the second most useless spec just above Shapeshifter.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Is Templar a viable spec now? I swear it was the second most useless spec just above Shapeshifter.



Holy Smite, which does Spirit damage around you (can be upgraded to have 50% stun and do 200% more damage to spellcasters and Fade creatures).

Cleanse removes "hostile magic effects" and disables sustained magical abilities on enemies (can be upgraded to cause 100% silence on enemies and increase the area of effect).

Silence prevents a target from using ANY abilities (not just magic, it seems - can be upgraded to lower cooldown).

Righteous Strike is a passive that gives you 10% chance with each attack that you can inflict Silence.

Annulment gives 50% resistance to all magic.

Not outstanding but easily an improvement over Origins, where it only effected mages with everything.

Overall, Warrior specs in Origins seemed garbage. They're still not great (Rogue specs are a hundred times better), but they seem more sensible now.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 11, 2011)

God damn EA, there's now some crap about Bioware banning some on their forum due to critisizing their game and temporarily locked their Ea account meaning he can't play on any of it's games for the duration of the ban for saying "Have you sold your souls to the EA devil?" 

What the hell, just what the hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd ban people too. Difference between criticism and insulting people who put work into their game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, what people who are defending the trolls are leaving out is the personal attacks and insults - it's not even actual criticism. Saying "You sold your souls" and calling people "twats" is _not_ criticism. It's butthurt trolls.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Banning him on a forum is one thing, but disabling him from playing their games is going to far.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

^if he hates it so much whats the big deal?


Finlay beat the game [42 hours short game my ass] i gotta say i loved the drama sounding the ending and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sebastian was worth the extra money for what he brought to it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

That guy is an idiot and a troll. He deserved to get banned from the forums, but EA has no right to lock him from accessing a game he bought.

Of course I'm sure EA has a terms of agreement that they can do that somewhere, and he obviously agreed to it, but I'm damn sure if anyone cared enough to sue they'd win the case. Terms of agreement don't rule over laws, and that was illegal.

That said, it was most likely just a mistake, and whoever banned him from the forums probably didn't realise that they were also stopping him from accessing his game. And even if it was intentional, and yeah I'd agree that it's bullshit, there is no point in debating this until EA releases an official statement on the matter.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^if he hates it so much whats the big deal?
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



I think it's because it bans all games he has on that account not just DAII.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I think it's because it bans all games he has on that account not just DAII.



if that's the case that is bullshit even if the guy most likely deserves it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Banning someone for saying that is just fucking retarded imo. But I'm eating my popcorn and enjoying the drama. This drama is better than DA2.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Banning someone for saying that is just fucking retarded imo. But I'm eating my popcorn and enjoying the drama. This drama is better than DA2.



From what I understand the guy was duping/trolling/flaming or something before he made that comment.

Sounds like he deserved getting banned.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> From what I understand the guy was duping/trolling/flaming or something before he made that comment.
> 
> Sounds like he deserved getting banned.



Was he now.  Maybe he was in idoit, but banning all the games link to his account is going to far imo. I like how Bioware just told him to "Deal with it." Bioware and their drama always caters to my entertainment.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Three things of note:

1. EA banned him (and it was a 72 hour ban, as Stanley and the terms of service clearly point out) - not BioWare (even if BioWare banned him it's not linked to your BioWare Social site, but through your EA Account).

2. Should've kept his mouth shut.

3. Why do you need a year-old dupe at BioWare Forums? Unless you frequently get banned for doing stupid shit. He's also claiming his dupe was banned... ON HIS DUPE. If he's banned, HOW IS HE STILL POSTING?

Dumb troll is very, VERY dumb. I've also seen a number of his posts have previously been deleted for personal attacks against other members. Again, all it comes down to is that someone, another member, on the forums REPORTED him for something. And on another note, why should we take ANYONE'S word for anything? Equal number of people have sympathized with this guy as have accused him of saying more than that. Are we REALLY just supposed to take some angry troll's word for it?

If we always took the troll's world, the United Nations would consist of different factions from 4chan instead of countries.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If we always took the troll's world, the United Nations would consist of different factions from 4chan instead of countries.



Admit it you'd love to sit in on one of those meetings


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

lol what the hell. 

[YOUTUBE]AA_tNPxq9w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

Honestly, I don't see the point of having an opinion of the subject until we know the facts.

If there is anything to outraged about it's EA adding DRM into DA2 without telling anyone. I mean, didn't they already get sued and lose the court case over this before?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

It seems I got me some beta keys for Dragon Age Legends, even though I can just play since I actually have Dragon Age II.  Oh well!


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'd ban people too. Difference between criticism and insulting people who put work into their game.



And there is a difference between banning him from a forum for being a tool, and banning him from playing a game he already owns.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2011)

Agreed on the game. I meant banning him the forum part. If I spent money on a game, I'd want to play it no matter what.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally got to Act 3. How long is it if you do all the side quests?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't say. I honestly skipped almost all the sidequests in Act 3 (mostly just did Merrill's Companion quest - saddest shit ever).

And oh hey, I just found Bonny Lem.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol what the hell.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AA_tNPxq9w4[/YOUTUBE]



The morons were spamming the boards with "This game sucks,it should suck my cock when I play it,why isn't it perfect,it's worse than Arcania!111!" while they already had an "Impressions about the game" thread open.

So yeah,they did close those moronic threads.

And seriously,the game doesn't deserve a 9 on Metacritic,but sure as hell doesn't deserve a 3.5 either  from all the nerdraging neckbeards that have internet and chose to express their dissapointment by shitting on the work of talented people.

As I said,the game's on par with Jade Empire..maybe a little weaker because I loved the JE universe and mythos.


But yeah..this was the first rushed BioWare game and a I'm kinda bummed out for what could have been if they hadn't rushed it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The morons were spamming the boards with "This game sucks,it should suck my cock when I play it,why isn't it perfect,it's worse than Arcania!111!" while they already had an "Impressions about the game" thread open.
> 
> So yeah,they did close those moronic threads.
> 
> ...



True it's better then a 3.5 but not worth an 8 or 9. So far I will say 6.5 but maybe I'll change my mind change once I complete the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> As I said,the game's on par with Jade Empire..maybe a little weaker because I loved the JE universe and mythos.




since you brought it up i am of the belief that Jade Empire and Dragon age take place in the same world

Thedas being the Europe and the JE being the Asia

any one agree?



> And seriously,the game doesn't deserve a 9 on Metacritic,but sure as hell doesn't deserve a 3.5 either from all the nerdraging neckbeards that have internet and chose to express their dissapointment by shitting on the work of talented people.


 Its a Solid 8-8.5 In my oppinion


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say it deserves a 7.5 - 8.5 

Enjoyment is definitely a 9.5 though, which is what matters more than a review score. I still plan on writing my review when I finish the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> since you brought it up i am of the belief that Jade Empire and Dragon age take place in the same world
> 
> Thedas being the Europe and the JE being the Asia
> 
> ...



Ha,so the Water Dragon was just a Fade Sprit?


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2011)

hmmm now that is an interesting take on the world of thades 

water dragon just a spirit, well it is a dragon so maybe an old god 

and if you do the closed fist version you take in the spirit, like an abomination 

but where is the drought then xD


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> hmmm now that is an interesting take on the world of thades


 i know right 

Black Whirlwind for DLC! 



> water dragon just a spirit, well it is a dragon so maybe an old god


 Could be ether, 


> and if you do the closed fist version you take in the spirit, like an abomination


 yup Wild Flower is an abomination too



> but where is the drought then xD


----------



## left4lol (Mar 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> since you brought it up i am of the belief that Jade Empire and Dragon age take place in the same world
> 
> Thedas being the Europe and the JE being the Asia
> 
> ...


Sir Roderick Ponce Von Fontlebottom is definitely didn't come from dragon age universe, unless people at thedas is all conquered by the qunari and forced to use gunpowder instead of magic .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Sir Roderick Ponce Von Fontlebottom is definitely didn't come from dragon age universe, unless people at thedas is all conquered by the qunari and forced to use gunpowder instead of magic .



Maybe they stole the gunpowder from the Qunari?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

That High Dragon at the Bone Pit


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Sir Roderick Ponce Von Fontlebottom is definitely didn't come from dragon age universe, unless people at thedas is all conquered by the qunari and forced to use gunpowder instead of magic .





Ciupy said:


> Maybe they stole the gunpowder from the Qunari?


Thats my thoght

Rodrick could be from Tivinter, he was Arrogant enough


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So I got the arms and gloves of the champion now  There are the boots of the champion right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

^yup!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's some images 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Qunari head anyone?
Dragon Armor ftw
Anders getting locked out of where I fought Arishok


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Arms of the Champion? And there's boots, chest plate/robe, and helmet. The hood for Rogue looks pretty sweet. First time I turned off the option to not use helms.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Best Head Gear is the Helm of the overseer, combine that with the armor of the Champion and u look like a Turkish


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Qunari: Would look you like gold for this blade?
Hawke: It's customary.
*Gets 30 silver*
Cheap Qunari fucker


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I intend to say Sword and Shield with my Warrior - I reset a lot with my Rogue. But I think this way I'll get more playthroughs out of it.  Though there's already so much damn shit to do.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Bugged quest?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Only real glitch I came across is not getting my achievements for doing Sebastian's stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Bugged quest?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Garrus said:


> Only real glitch I came across is not getting my achievements for doing Sebastian's stuff.



I got both of those

that and
*Spoiler*: __ 



during the End Meridith and Orison's cloths are big grey blotches during cut scenes


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

That happened to me as well, Zen, but only for one scene.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That happened to me as well, Zen, but only for one scene.



i had it for the entirety

played for 3 days not a single glitch or problem, get to the end and that happens


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 11, 2011)

I was bored. Enjoy. The concept art is the only good thing about this game


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

I did have one funny glitch, where my guy was stick in permanent "ready to attack" mode but with no weapons. He even appeared hunched-over and deformed in cutscenes. 

Though once I loaded a save, it went back to normal.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing, I was wrong and I will admit that, I never thought It was going to be good but Bioware proved me wrong. My favourite moment in the entire game was when 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Game of the year


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

@Garrus i got that one all the time in DA

@Bateman Did you really think that was clever when you wrote it?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Amazing, I was wrong and I will admit that, I never thought It was going to be good but Bioware proved me wrong. My favourite moment in the entire game was when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 11, 2011)

How do you romance in this game?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

There's very obvious Flirt options (marked by a yellow heart icon). And you have to be in Friendship with them (or in some cases, Rivalry - the only one I know of offhand that doesn't work with Rivalry is Isabela). They don't come up very often. Most of the romance stuff happens in Act 2 and it becomes finalized in the end of Act 3.

Here's a  on BioWare's forums that someone in this thread posted earlier.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh crap... I don't like where Ander's romance is heading..  seems like some shit's gonna go down. 

Also.. they keep mentioning King Alistair..   Soooon..  I want. I want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There's very obvious Flirt options (marked by a yellow heart icon). And you have to be in Friendship with them (or in some cases, Rivalry - the only one I know of offhand that doesn't work with Rivalry is Isabela). They don't come up very often. Most of the romance stuff happens in Act 2 and it becomes finalized in the end of Act 3.
> 
> Here's a  on BioWare's forums that someone in this thread posted earlier.



wow Sebastian is gonna be a bitch for my Lady Hawke to get with


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Amazing, I was wrong and I will admit that, I never thought It was going to be good but Bioware proved me wrong. My favourite moment in the entire game was when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Some spoiler free replys!*

He is fucking right do you guys really belive Bioware did there job here after games like KOTOR, Baldur gate and Jade empire this game is a fucking garbage.

In main plot you will be given an objective, and then left to work your way through dozens of side quests which have nothing to do with the actual objective, until you are able to complete it, and this happens in each major act. While the story is supposed to be Hawke's rise to becoming a hero, you will literally spend the entire game as an errand boy. There isn't even an antagonist until the final hours of the game, and after the magnificent storytelling of Origins, this game will just leave a sour taste in any fan's mouth, both from the clumsy story itself, and the lack of any real freedom for your character to explore. In addition, leaving off at a cliffhanger ending just seems like a punch in the face, insisting on buying whatever DLC comes out in three months to actually have the whole game.

Sorry but the Witcher 2 will fucking rape Dragon Age 2 and this is coming from a huge Bioware fanboy that play ever game they ever made.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Except you've been one of three active Witcher/Witcher 2 fanboys from the start, constantly comparing them (and throwing around words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to describe DAII characters).

And lol.

>Origins
>Storytelling


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

^Yes u didn't have a clearly defined Antagonist cause this is not a generic Good vs Evil Story.its a more realistic story, its more personal, those side Quests ARE the main plot, they all pain the picture ,the story which is about one persons life. Its allot more Grey and complex then origins ever was.

Sure You can Skip all the "Side quests" but then u miss out on the hole picture, and That's your own damn fault if u do

Edit:also i Never Played "Witcher 1" but from what i herd i am not missing much


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know about _you_ guys, but I've spent _my_ entire life with one entire main antagonist for my entire life.

True story. Dude is a douche. And a Dragon, to boot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, the big bad is clearly...


*Spoiler*: __ 



You. As Hawke. GG, you destroyed the world.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Also, the big bad is clearly...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



damn i never thought about that


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Fridge Brilliance/Horror right there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

if u can u should try and get that posted on tropes or some thing cause that is a good line of thinking


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2011)

Romancing Anders is complete.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

@Zen - Yeah, I should. 

I'm still mad at Anders for...


*Spoiler*: _Act 3 End_ 



What he does to the Chantry and High Cleric.




Though won't stop me from doing a romance with him.

What're you thinking of the game, Lord Yu?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Zevran is back and is an even bigger a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as ever. Literally. Still pretty funny though. 

Images 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Zevran is back and is an even bigger a *^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) *as ever. Literally. Still pretty funny though.



In my play through he and Isabella walked off to go screw like rabbits


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely doesn't look as bad as the first screens that popped up.

Never ran into him, though. I only got...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alistair, Leliana (twice), and Nathaniel Howe... and found Bonny Lem this playthrough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God SnarkHawke and Alister's interaction was Amazing ^_^


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

Is Leliana in Act 3? I haven't run across her yet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Is Leliana in Act 3? I haven't run across her yet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She appears in Sebastian's third Companion quest (where you have to meet a "Sister Nightingale" then appears at the very end in the epilogue, as one of the Chantry Seekers. She seems pretty badass in this.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Holly shit guys.. I'm spazzing out. I just got a letter from Ferelden's King.  Shit's gonna be so cash.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

^ This is gonna be good


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm saying I sexed Anders. Man, that scene was tame.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

This conversation was so cash. 



I let him go by the way. Like hell he's getting laid, might as well give him false hope.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS._
> 
> 
> 
> Holly fuck. How can they fuck Alistair up so fucking bad. I MAD.



 

Boss you never disappoint

its not that bad thogh if they fixed the cheeks he'd look better thogh [also he IS 6 years older]


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

It's sad when you can one shot Elite's / mini-bosses 


*Spoiler*: _one shot compilation_


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Boss you never disappoint
> 
> its not that bad thogh if they fixed the cheeks he'd look better thogh [also he IS 6 years older]



6 years is _NOTHING_. I mean shit, look at Ducan!  He's like.... 40 at least and looks like a badass. Alistair is probably only in his mid/late-20's. Cullen looks better. Y U DO DIS BIOWARE. ;_; 

I've lost my drive to continue this game for the night. This seriously spoiled my mood.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Well using Assassinate, it's no wonder.

And I wonder why your Alistair looks so stupid.  Didn't look like that in mine, but are you "Master Race"?

I need to find one where Alistair is a drunkard because he apparently shows up in the Hanged Man if he's exiled.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2011)

It's really overpowered


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2011)

Use it on Ogres. I made one explode when I was rescuing Nate and crew.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

*Flying pot hits Hawke in the face*
Hawke: Ouch
Anders: Andraste's flaming knickers!

Was fairly random.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Varric's Companion quests are awesome - especially that one.

And the fake second one was hilarious and fun.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the somewhat fourth wall breaking dialog in this game, usually alluding towards Varric telling a story.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I love the somewhat fourth wall breaking dialog in this game, usually alluding towards Varric telling a story.



Yeah, I love the whole idea Varric is telling this story; even though he's not always in my party. I guess my Hawke likes shoving his adventures over bad ale to Varric in the tavern haha.

I'm liking some of the cameos folks have found so far, I haven't been THAT lucky so far. But yeah, my first impressions of the game was pretty weak; but it's warmed up to me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone encountered Sophia Dryden? I read she's supposed to have a cameo somehow.

And I fucking lol'd - how come no one told me about using Anders when you confront Bartrand for the expedition?!

Basically...
Bartrand: How did you get these maps?
Anders: A wizard did it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea, that was pretty funny. Anders isn't that witty in normal convos, but in ambient dialog he is hilarious. Except with Merill, then he's just bitchy. 

Marill's final quest is just... sad. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't really enjoy killing every single Dalish .


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> Has anyone encountered Sophia Dryden? I read she's supposed to have a cameo somehow.



No, I kill that abomination every playthrough; none of my characters are lenient on such things, heh.

@awesome: yeah, especially considering what specific clan it is.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

"You're always so formal. He has a name you know!"


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Anders is a dick to Merrill, Aveline, Sebastian, and sometimes even to Bethany. Doubt he'd get along with Carver much, and he and Fenris clash.

Also...


*Spoiler*: _Merrill's Final Companion Quest_ 



In Merrill's final companion quest, if you choose to take responsibility for the Keeper's death, you don't have to kill the Clan. Only way to get out of it.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh, it kind of takes away the lesson Merrill learns anyway, so the consequences are deserved; even if part of me dies in such belief.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, wow. Now I know for next playthrough.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 12, 2011)

Just found Eurogamer interview that talk about the possibility of multiplayer in Dragon Age 3


> Forget Dragon Age II, what about Dragon Age 3 - has BioWare started work on that?
> 
> "I'll say there are always ideas, certainly - there's definitely a direction that the franchise has," DAII lead designer Mike Laidlaw told Eurogamer.
> 
> ...




It interesting because i think this is the first time Bioware ever talk about a possibility of multiplayer in their game.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, if Two Worlds II can bring multiplayer to adventure/RPG games of it's brood, I'm sure Bioware could apply it to DA.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Question, if you go rival route with Merrill, does she actually give up on fixing the mirror?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

I still can't believe how naive and foolish they made Merrill as a character on another note.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Better than the faceless snob she was in Origins. It made her drastically more interesting.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't remember her being a "faceless snob" in Origins, though she was one of the most unmemorable temporary companions, I suppose. I still am pretty irritated how they wrecked their continuity by giving the Dalish accents.

My dalish warden did not speak like that. >>


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah - the Dalish Warden didn't SPEAK.

And everyone spoke the same in Origins. That's hardly "continuity" in itself.

Besides - Welsh accents are _awesome_.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes and they *published* their lore like that. Just radically changing it because they felt like it... seems idiotic to me. It would be like a season of an anime having one VA cast, and on second season all those defined characters? Different VA cast.



> Yeah - the Dalish Warden didn't SPEAK.



All of the wardens have defined combat VAs, so I consider that of how I imagined something on a basis.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually liked the Dalish accents, as well as the Marchers' accents. It added flare to the game.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> I actually liked the Dalish accents, as well as the Marchers' accents. It added flare to the game.



I didn't mind them upon time passing, but it still irks me. This is the same dalish clan as the dalish warden from Origins. I knew these characters to an extent and suddenly some new VAs and some personality changes? 

I can't say I enjoyed that. I had to put down the game for a few after that and the Anders VA change happened so quick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah its not really a continuity changer, more like a art shift gowi

Like how in gundam wing Endless waltz all the Mechs are brand spanking new


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> yeah its not really a continuity changer, more like a art shift gowi



I still consider publishing how a culture spoke and changing it so quick 'just cuz' an effect on continuity as well as an art shift, personally. If it was a dalish clan not from Fereldan it wouldn't bother me; but this is the same dalish clan as the one from the dalish warden origin....


----------



## Fei (Mar 12, 2011)

I just finished my first playthrough and I have mixed feelings.  Parts of the game were excellent but in general it felt really rushed.  Lots of reused scenery and it just lacked that epic feel that DAO had.  The multiplayer thing kind of bugs me too, DA3 needs a 2-3 year development cycle with focus on the story not development time wasting on a multiplayer that will pale in comparison to wow and most MMO (if DA3 is just an MMO though it could be a different story but I hope they don't go that route).

At normal and casual difficulties i have to say that the duel wielding rogue feels a bit ridiculous in terms of how fast they kill enemies.  If you have your hero + Isabella + a mage casting haste for every encounter it seems to spiral out of control pretty fast (if you have Avilene using bellow and bodyguard on one of the rogues I feel like that could probably work on higher difficulties as well but I haven't messed around with it).  I have to say too that I'm not sure the party members are balanced very well, it feels like you have to have Avilene and Anders in your party unless your main fills one of their roles.  Avilene is the ultimate tank and Anders has an all-heal and an all-revive spell.  Then if your main isn't a rogue than that pigeon holes Varric or Isabella in as your third.  Merril and Fenris don't really seem to fit in and that's unfortunate.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Well as each person as a right to their own opinion, feel free to miss every character in Origins despite their background sounding exactly the same (sadly a backfiring of the limited cast they hired for Origins, unlike DAII where they got more singular and specified people).

I'm all for making people unique, even if it changes the "continuity" of a story that was hardly there to begin with.

And just food for thought - anime DO do that frequently.

Also, lol, Anders voice-change, "sudden."


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> Also, lol, Anders voice-change, "sudden."



It was sudden on my playthrough, I recruited the mage and went to the dalish-- which were suddenly welsh and these were the same dalish that I based a character I grew attached to with.

So it was a double whammy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2011)

Anders is so emo now and that depresses me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Fei said:


> I have to say too that I'm not sure the party members are balanced very well, it feels like you have to have Avilene and Anders in your party unless your main fills one of their roles.  Avilene is the ultimate tank and Anders has an all-heal and an all-revive spell.  Then if your main isn't a rogue than that pigeon holes Varric or Isabella in as your third.  Merril and Fenris don't really seem to fit in and that's unfortunate.



Technically, they're balanced perfectly since aside from Sebastian every character covers one avenue (excluding Carver and Bethany since you lose them no matter what). You get one Dual-Wield Rogue, one Archer Rogue, one Offense Mage, one Heal Mage, one W&S Warrior, and one 2-H Warrior. It actually makes it perfect for trying to balance a team and to make your own character. It's logic that you need some form of tank though that could, in a regard, be either Aveline, Fenris, or yourself. Though there's no real "need" to use anyone, even a Rogue. As my Warrior, I've done fine with two mages then Fenris for a while (but switched to Isabela for the sole reason that I'm trying to romance her in this game). I also made it through well enough without a Healer in my first game (potions FTW).

Though the main reason I'm using Bethany now is because I want to turn her into a Warden instead of seeing her go to the Circle. I'll probably end up replacing her with Fenris to give him more of a shot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Anders is so emo now and that depresses me.



Anders is a fucking mage terrorist that needs to be put down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Anders is a fucking mage terrorist that needs to be put down.



should of had the option of telling Sebastian to do Him like The Qunari did the one chantry sister if you ask me


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

At least he's saving Bethany right now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

My first playthrough my female Hawke romanced Anders, but after he blew up the Chantry i had this insufferable want to kill him. I stayed my hand though.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate it when I finish a quest and the quest giver gives me an item I can't use.  For example I'm a rouge, they give me a mage robe. The hell.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

I enjoy that the character in this are much more three-dimensional in a weird way. They have their faults and it's not as simple as saying "Hey, you shouldn't do that. Rethink your lifestyle!" to make them do a complete 180 like everything else.

I also somehow missed this scene with Merrill and Isabela first time around, where Isabela is playing cards with Merrill (and Merrill apparently bet a Dalish trinket, so Isabela gave it back to her).

Also, I missed the Shale reference. Talking to the keep at Hanged Man, he makes mention of the drastic drop of pigeon population in Ferelden.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck fuck fuck.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anders. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE. FUCK.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fuck fuck fuck..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



that was my reaction too more or less


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

FUCK.. My game is on pause. I don't know who to side with. 

My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

I dropped my controller and started sobbing at that point.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, my first Hawke didn't know what to think; he went along the path that would give less casualties in his mind, so he went with the templar for endgame, but he still didn't bow to the KC's every whim.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

i paced for 5 minutes thinking

i decided to go with telling him to leave , but Sebastian [a Real Bro] Protested so i said fuck it

Anders doesn't deserve to live any way


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm disappointed with how Anders was handled. I know for the sake of the story they needed a catalyst, but why did it have to be him


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I'm disappointed with how Anders was handled. I know for the sake of the story they needed a catalyst, but why did it have to be him



because that's how you tell a good story


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Why is the ending for this game so fucking good.. and the beginning half of it was so much shit.  Y U DO DIS BIOWARE. 

I have so much mix feelings about Anders. WHY Anders WHY. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I end up staying with Anders though... IDK why. I couldn't bring myself to kill him.. or have him wonder off. Such a hard decision.... I wanted a happy ending (unlike my run through in DA1. Shit was depressing as fuck. ) _AND_ I guess romancing Anders was the right way to go after all since his romance tied in with the main story... which was what I was hoping for. That delicious drama. :ho 

I side with the mages but that asshoe mage dude decided to use blood magic and get himself killed for no reason. SHIT why was he even attacking me. I was on his side. 

I really enjoyed the final boss fight. I like it that it was a female instead of your usual evil dude or "_demon_." Bitch was fucking crazy. I was scared that Cullen would die... I'm glad he's so awesome now. He was always a favorite of mine in DA1. 




Good ending was good. I now give it a solid 7.5/10. Can't go higher because of the shitty beginning.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2011)

Shoko they had Duncan Alistair Lelianna and Morrigan in your party/face all within like a 7 minute span in the DAO
In this game you get Varric which is obviously Oghren with a Walther 2000 crossbow 
But it's not enough D:

-----------
YES YES YES 

On this file aka the pre loaded one
My Female Warden hardened Lelianna and had an all girl threesome with Isabela 
While Alistair wondered if he was dreaming and Oghren fainted at the Pearl 
And now my Female Hawke is munching Isabela's carpet
Player Sexual Continuitity ftw 

also
There are now no Dalish left in my game what so ever
sorta anyway

Dalish camp from Origins?
Overrun by werewolves 
Dalish camp in DA2? Overrun by a pissed off Two handed Lady Hawke.

There is just something about killing/seeing dead Elves that makes me happy.
By the way can I get Merril and Fenris killed too?
I need a complete Dalish/Elf genocide file that somehow looks like a do gooder

Now to make a Mage Hawke that sides with the templars and screws over EVERY SINGLE MAGE


THis game supports shitty decisions to the max 

My goal in every Bioware game is to make 2 absolute WTF were you thinking characters. 
From NWN to ME2 to DA2
Fun times


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> and the beginning half of it was so much shit.



I disagree on this point, the first half was there for great character development (though the forced sidequests were grating, but I get it from a writers POV) and was not of low quality. Yes, the second half is so high octane awesome... but yeah, that's what a story climax is.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Shoko they had Duncan Alistair Lelianna and Morrigan in your party/face all within like a 7 minute span in the DAO
> In this game you get Varric which is obviously Oghren with a Walther 2000 crossbow
> But it's not enough D:


I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here... ?? 



Gowi said:


> I disagree on this point, the first half was there for great character development (though the forced sidequests were grating, but I get it from a writers POV) and was not of low quality. Yes, the second half is so high octane awesome... but yeah, that's what a story climax is.


First part of the game I had to do a shit load on uninteresting quest with repeat environments (never bothered me in other games before but it really bored me and felt really bland in this game for some reason). 2nd part I skipped a lot of those side quest and focus on my team so it was better.


*Spoiler*: _Anders_ 



He was the only one I could stand.... but dat forced romance. Felt really rushed and awkward but whatever. 




*Spoiler*: _Fenris_ 



He was so moody and edgy I thought he was fucking retarded. I only kept him in my part because his voice is fucking awesome. 




*Spoiler*: _Merrill_ 



She is to naive.... she comes out stupid and annoying. Her quest made me face palm. So fucking retarded. Messing with blood magic and expecting nothing bad to happen? WHY. 


 

*Spoiler*: _Aveline_ 



I thought she was awesome at first but her character development really turned me off. Her and her guarding thing started to sound like a religion and she's trying to convert me into "Guardism" or something. Bitch wont shut the fuck up about it. Her quest with that guy she likes is also fucking horrible and boring. Omg.. no one cares.  




*Spoiler*: _Varric_ 



I gagged when I first met him. They were trying to sex up a dwarf. So gross... but his character is quite like-able. To bad I didn't really use him since I was a rouge. 




*Spoiler*: _Your sister_ 



Forgot her name, but yeah she was bland as fuck. Im glad I didn;t take her to the deepraods with me. I was kinda piss at our reuion though... I mean there wasn't any "OH I haven't seen you in so long lets rejoice" .. it was just a .... "oh there you are." The hell. 




Never got Isabella or Sebastien.  

3rd part was when shit hits the fan and got really good. The ending kinda sprung up on me suddenly because I was turning in a quest that was in the same area as the final quest.... oh well. 

I think if Bioware didn't rush this game it could have been a GOTY contender.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There's very obvious Flirt options (marked by a yellow heart icon). And you have to be in Friendship with them (or in some cases, Rivalry - the only one I know of offhand that doesn't work with Rivalry is Isabela). They don't come up very often. Most of the romance stuff happens in Act 2 and it becomes finalized in the end of Act 3.
> 
> Here's a  on BioWare's forums that someone in this thread posted earlier.



Thank          you.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2011)

So i decided to get this game and started out as a 2h Warrior.

I never played the first one so i dont know what to expect of the levelling system, i guess a lot of the points should go to Strength and Constitution with sometimes a few in Willpower.

Is it useful / necessary to put any points in Dexterity or Cunning at all?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2011)

Another installment in the ongoing series of party banter:



> Varric: So Daisy, I heard you've been spending a lot of time in the Viscount's garden.
> Merril: Oh yes! It's so nice and green. I don't know why no one else goes in there.
> Varric: Maybe because it's private property?
> Merril: Oh! That would explain all the angry looking guards.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, finished it.    (Friendly-Romanced Merrill, Mage Ending).  My review...

DA2 is a very very well-made game, IMO, but you _have_ to emotionally shift gears from DA1.

DA1 might be a darker tale of fantasy heroism, but its still fantasy heroism.  However white or gray your methods, you still defeat a clear-cut evil and restore hope to a kingdom.  It's an epic.

DA2 is not an epic... its a Greek tragedy.  No matter how you struggle against the chaos, how many individual lives you save, the events that are set in motion are beyond your power to change.  DA2 is an origin story... not of Hawke, but of the upcoming worldwide civil war.   It is the tale of the last years of peace, and how and why the true crisis began.

The Warden is a man who starts from nothing and gains everything.   The Champion seems to be the same... only his tale is actually a tale of how the higher the rose, the more he lost, until he had nothing left save the very few people still with him.  And in the end, he loses even those, save possibly the one he loves.

So yeah, playing through this was one hell of an emotional roller-coaster for me, but wow, it ain't DA1 _at all_.

Also, ending the story on a massive climax with no denouement/cooldown leaves a guy feeling 'Wait... that's it?  No, there has to be more!', even if the game wasn't _that_ short.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

Still haven't beaten it. I'm busy all weekend too so I can't beat it this weekend 
I guess I'll beat it next week, even though I really want to because the story is getting even better.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like they spent 90% of the development time on the ending and 10% on the rest of the game. 

i'd give it a 6.5/10. Most mediocre game Bioware has ever made.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2011)

finally my da2 arrived 

now installing at the speed of light 

are there any character creation codes like in ME for set faces?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

^ No.  I wish. 

Also End spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm baaawing over what Anders did. WHY ANDERS WHY.

And I really hate that they one mage guy who turned to blood magic after all he was spouting about how mages aren't evil. He made me fight him even though I was on his side.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Looks like they spent 90% of the development time on the ending and 10% on the rest of the game.
> 
> i'd give it a 6.5/10. Most mediocre game Bioware has ever made.



Sonic? Jade Empire? Can't see how anyone could possibly think these are better.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

of the games i've played. Never played those two.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you like the ending *Alien*?


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 12, 2011)

Just ended Act 2, wow...just wow. I have no words.

And facing the blasted Arishok as a mage in single combat on nightmare, ye gods, that was balls man.

And I get a feeling I really ain't going to like ol' Meredith, more than the normal dislike a mage has for a templar.


*Spoiler*: _Most genuinely emotional moment of Act 2 for me_ 



When mother Hawke was kidnapped, spending 15 minutes running around thinking you can save her and then coming across the bloody, horrible end that had befallen her.

Christ, I had to stop playing for awhile after that.




Bring on Act 3.



			
				The Boss said:
			
		

> *character reviews*



*blink*

Wow, really 180' in regards to characters.

Loving Aveline, Fenris(and I am playing Mage for gods sake), Bella and Varric.

Quite like Merril and hell, Carver (pity I lost him early, but at least he's Warden).

But Anders seemed all wrong from the beginning, and since I was role playing a mage who did believe in a break from templar and chantry rule but only within reasonable boundaries as in there should always be safeguards, Anders growing fanatisim with a full break and fall of the chantry itself over the course of the 2 acts really had my Hawke grow very, very worried. 

And no, don't spoil it. I know he does something, but I have managed to keep clear of it.

And yes, still enjoying the fuck out of this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> of the games i've played. Never played those two.



Ahhh then I can see that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Isabela Romance: Initiated.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2011)

Varric is my favourite character. He's just awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm romancing Isabella on my sarcastic mage ps3 playthrough. I better not lose her .


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just abide by the romance guide that was linked earlier.  Going well for me so far.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sten_ 



I shat a brick... then 3 more Sten charged me.  Then I found out Sten was a tittle and not his name. I think they mentioned it briefly in DAO. I wish it was stated properly. I got all excited for nothing.  

I was crying in the inside when I thought it was DAO Sten.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

@Boss:

You didn't recall the conversation in the fade with Sten? or did you have a different team setup for the circle arc?

Warden: Why do they call you the Sten?
Sten: Same reason they call you the Warden.


----------



## Jade (Mar 12, 2011)

Anders 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My Mage Hawke had no second thoughts about killing him. Never liked him anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

*Gowi*: I didn't take most things Sten said seriously in DAO. I just thought he was playing a smart ass. I honestly thought he was trolling me... because it's something I would do to people to entertain myself when I'm bored. 

*Aurora:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I *almost *wanted to kill him... or told him to go away. It was so mean of him to lie to the Champio like that.. especially since mine was romancing him. WHY ANDERS WHY.  Y YOU DO DIS.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

>thinking any qunari would be anything but dead serious.

lol


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> DA2 is not an epic... its a Greek tragedy.  No matter how you struggle against the chaos, how many individual lives you save, the events that are set in motion are beyond your power to change.  DA2 is an origin story... not of Hawke, but of the upcoming worldwide civil war.   It is the tale of the last years of peace, and how and why the true crisis began.



Thank you. This is my exact feelings regarding this game.


*Spoiler*: _My little review._ 



 I just finished my first playthrough with my sarcastic mage. Anders was my love interest since he was the most tied in with the main plot like Alistair, but even more depressing. I was hurt to see that he lied like he did. The Grand Cleric was the only voice of reason, and didn't deserve that fate. I did not kill him, so Sebastian left. I can't blame him. That woman practically raised him. I just couldn't see my Hawke being in love with Anders for years and just killing him. Left him before the final battle though.  

Really surprised that both Carver and Fenris did not turn on me. Carver was a templar in my playthrough. I guess that even on the rivalry path they can still support you. I guess I picked the right options during their quests.

Overall I liked the game a lot. I really did cry at during Act 2. I felt even worse when Carver started blaming me in during the beginning of Act 3. 

As far as the game goes, I felt that my character only really got to know everyone off screen and most of the dialog felt like I should already know this or that. All the characters are great. The people who dislike Fenris need to at least give him a chance. He really develops in Act 3 on the rivalry path if you pick the right dialog options. However, the romance does feel a bit forced. I felt I barely got to know Anders before he started declaring love. Kiss was awesome though. 

Gameplay on the PC was good to me. I like that some of the boss fights were really challenging compared to Origins. I also use crowd control methods a lot more. Was not a big fan of what they did to healing.

They reused caves and homes far too often and is probably the biggest glare on the game. 




8/10


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Did you like the ending *Alien*?



By far the best part of the game. Especially the final battle. Tho cliffhanger endings suck balls. Game felt like one big setup for DA3.

All in all the game was a letdown tho like i said in the pm. Never really got into it like i did in the first one i guess.

Streamlining isn't necessarily a bad thing but they took it too far imo. No skills, no managing your party's inventory etc..

They did the same in ME2 but that never bothered me. Probably because ME1 wasn't really hardcore to begin with i suppose.

Also didn't give a flying fuck about a large portion of the party members at the end. Though they were well written for the most part. Except Merril, stereotypical kawaii desu dumb cuty pie. Shit felt so forced. I don't think it was Bioware's intention for me to smile when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i butchered her clan 




Sorry Garrus <3

Anyway, this shit is starting to get too long. I agree with several of the most common criticisms about the repetitive locations and stuff. 

Game felt rushed (and was indeed rushed if the rumors going around at EA Spain are true. I have an acquaintance who works there .) Got some juicy tidbits from the guy about the inner workings of EA. 


DA1 brought back fond memories of hardcore rpg's of the past so i expected it to continue in the sequels but it didn't. 

No biggie i guess. Off to the next RPG lol

Fuck me, what a tl;dr


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2011)

On Metacritic, this game has an avarage score of 3.86 across all platforms. Justified in any way?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Gowi said:


> >thinking any qunari would be anything but dead serious.
> 
> lol


He told me the cake was a lie. how am I supposed to take him seriously.  



Hana said:


> Thank you. This is my exact feelings regarding this game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My little review._
> ...


I agree with the kiss.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> By far the best part of the game. Especially the final battle. Tho cliffhanger endings suck balls. Game felt like one big setup for DA3.
> 
> All in all the game was a letdown tho like i said in the pm. Never really got into it like i did in the first one i guess.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I butchered Merrill's clan too. Kinda suck because Dalish Elf was my first run in DAO and I felt a little bad.. but I don't give a darn.. my warden is dead.. 




Imagine if Bioware would have taken their time with this game. So much potential wasted.  



Hunted by sister said:


> On Metacritic, this game has an avarage score of 3.86 across all platforms. Justified in any way?
> 
> //HbS


Bioware (David Gaider) claims it to be a part of a 4chan raid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2011)

Bullshit. 4chan raid? Way too small. And as a /v/ regular, I can confirm there was no planning of a raid at any point in time.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> On Metacritic, this game has an avarage score of 3.86 across all platforms. Justified in any way?
> 
> //HbS






The Boss said:


> Bioware (David Gaider) claims it to be a part of a 4chan raid.



Its not just a claim its the truth go look so many of those reviews were by day one posters that barley reviewed the game, just gave it a shit score and moved on

this is the same shit that happens when there's a console exclusive


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bullshit. 4chan raid? Way too small. And as a /v/ regular, I can confirm there was no planning of a raid at any point in time.
> 
> //HbS



I saw some screen shots from /v/ the other day about the raid. _ Meh_. Didn't really care.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

The score went down before the game even CAME OUT.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Its not just a claim its the truth go look so many of those reviews were by day one posters that barley reviewed the game, just gave it a shit score and moved on
> 
> this is the same shit that happens when there's a console exclusive


Not necesserily 4chan. The number of reviews is 2 digits too small.


The Boss said:


> I saw some screen shots from /v/ the other day about the raid. _ Meh_. Didn't really care.


The issue is chronology. Bioware accused 4chan, THEN a talk appeared.

Still, this discussion leads to nowhere. I just wanna know if the 3.86 is just a hate crime or is this really just an avarage game?

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Its a "Hate crime"

The game is no where near that bad


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, although I have not personally seen it, I have had several friends who frequent /v/ ask me why they were planning to "attack" BioWare and DAII the day the game was officially released, though I don't know what they meant about it.

I prefer this to Origins, greatly. Storytelling is better and it's better than the default/stereotyped "hero's journey" that's been done to death (although by pure name it SOUNDS like that's what this would be, it's not). Can't argue with the facts of "clonecave" and such though it doesn't bother me as much because I guess I'm the only person in history to see the same thing in both Origins and Mass Effect (but not Mass Effect 2). I prefer the characters in this - they seem more realistic. You don't solve all their problems by just going "Hey, you shouldn't do that. Rethink your lifestyle, pl0x" and they're all "THANK YOU SO MUCH, NAMELESS, FACELESS HERO!" then you give them a bottle of wine to make them your best friend ever. (I also like how this game, gifts can also have a NEGATIVE effect).

Furthermore, characters have both their upsides and downsides - and the downsides aren't necessarily fixed. Clearly evident is Anders, and what we all know he does but he does still show some of his better qualities (such as not wanting to involve Hawke directly, or how much he goes out of his way to save the life of Bethany/Carver - heading straight into the Wardens that are looking for him). Or Isabela (normally frowned upon in her endeavors, though she still shows concern about not being an influence upon Merrill).

As mentioned earlier, it's more a Greek tragedy than an epic journey and that makes it much more realistic and more intriguing of a story to me. It also shows you can't really please everyone. Although going against the grain of typical RPGs, it is a bit refreshing in a way (and hey, the more party members I lose the less I have to worry about deciding WHO to use).


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2011)

I love how the only time Sebastian, Anders, and Fenris agree on something is when Hawke puts down Merril for using blood magic. Those three only buddy up to pick on her....

Douchebag Hawke approves.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

I wasn't really fond of Merrill... she was to naive and it just rubs off as annoying and stupid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

But she was so cute


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Merrill was adorable :33


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Her stupidity countered the charm of her, personally.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Merrill was definitely one of the better characters. Without a doubt trumps Fenris and Aveline, at the very least. I'm glad I played weapon and shield warrior this time so I don't have to hear Aveline criticize, belittle, and demean every single person I bring with me (except when I bring Anders - then they argue about the Templar). Yes, yes... we know Isabela is easy... doesn't mean you need to refer to her by WHORE as if it's her name (and at least Isabela is more open-minded and accepting of other peoples ideals and beliefs and personalities).

Not to mention Merrill is easily the most OP character aside from Hawke.  She's really no more naive than anyone else - she just seems more childlike (as if Anders has any right to question her dealings with demons when he decides it's a good idea to MAGICALLY BLOW UP THE HIGH CLERIC? And furthermore, trick Hawke into helping by insisting it's a way to get rid of the Justice spirit.)

And furthermore, Aveline can suck my twat for not liking my gift.  Fine. _I'll_ use the shield.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm totally not making Ave guard captain on my next playthrough!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

*Zen*: Cute?  Being stupid isn't cute at all... especially when she isn't joking. It's rather annoying. 

Sorry* Garrus*, I know you like her.  I found her to be the least likeable. I _DID_ keep her in my party though. Bitch had awesome magic.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoping for a foursome with Hawke, Isabela, Morrigan and my warden in DA3


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Zen*: Cute?  Being stupid isn't cute at all... especially when she isn't joking. It's rather annoying.



I wouldn't say shes stupid, she just got in over her head


that said At least she didn't think it was a good idea to bound a spirit to  her body like a certain some one


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hoping for a foursome with Hawke, Isabela, Morrigan and my warden in DA3


Morrigan wont do it. Leliana will though. 



Zen-aku said:


> I wouldn't say shes stupid, she just got in over her head
> that said At least she didn't think it was a good idea to bound a spirit to  her body like a certain some one



It was a SPIRIT OF JUSTICE.  A good one... so at the time it was a good idea. 

Merrill was just asking for trouble messing with blood magic... and not expecting any bad to come from of it.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I wouldn't say shes stupid, she just got in over her head
> 
> 
> that said At least she didn't think it was a good idea to bound a spirit to  her body like a certain some one



Anders realizes his mistakes and shortcomings, however; Merrill? Doesn't exist until it's too late.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 12, 2011)

I finally was able to sit down this week and get some Dragon Age II in.  I got a Rouge Archer past the First Act, but than decided to stop playing the rouge half way through the Second Act.  It was a bit boring sitting in the back and sniping everything to death.  I missed being up in the fray and hacking away at everything.  None the less Archers are pretty cool in DA II.  Boss fights did get annoying as it basically came down to me being the only one alive, and all I did was shot and run till it was dead.

I started my two handed warrior and I am almost ready to enter the deep roads. So far I have been using Varric Anders and Bethany.  I do plan to switch it up a bit once I get into Act II.  So far I have had an much easier time this play through.  Probably due to the fact that I know what is coming and that I can take more hits.  It also helps to have Anders around as a support mage.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It was a SPIRIT OF JUSTICE.  A good one... so at the time it was a good idea.
> 
> Merrill was just asking for trouble messing with blood magic... and not expecting any bad to come from of it.



She wasn't expecting no bad to come from it - if you actually pay attention to her comments, she DOES expect it and said it was worth it because she believes she's trying to help her people (not like THEY'RE doing anything).




Gowi said:


> Anders realizes his mistakes and shortcomings, however; Merrill? Doesn't exist until it's too late.



Yes. Anders realizes his mistakes, and still thinks himself better than everyone else because of theirs and STILL blows up the Chantry because it's a good idea.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

^ How was she helping her people by playing with Blood Magic/dat mirror?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It was a SPIRIT OF JUSTICE.  A good one... so at the time it was a good idea.
> 
> Merrill was just asking for trouble messing with blood magic... and not expecting any bad to come from of it.



It's still a spirit, Good Or not Anders should of known better


Merril Felt that blood magic was not inherently evil 

technically shes right


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ How was she helping her people by playing with Blood Magic/dat mirror?


She was hoping that the Eluvian would allow them to regain their lost heritage.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> Merril Felt that blood magic was not inherently evil
> 
> technically shes right



Although true, her inexperience and direction within that field of magic was doomed from the start.



> and STILL blows up the Chantry because it's a good idea.



He assumes the ends will justify the means.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Although true, her inexperience and direction within that field of magic was doomed from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> *He assumes the ends will justify the means.*


Just like Merrill


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> Just like Merrill



Yeah, I guess. But I think Anders realizes the shitstorm every step of the way, I think this is why I tolerate it over Merrill's naivety and ignorance.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> It's still a spirit, Good Or not Anders should of known better
> 
> Merril Felt that blood magic was not inherently evil
> technically shes right



But Justice was a companion in Awakening... and he was good to the soul.. no pun indeed.  



Butō Renjin said:


> She was hoping that the Eluvian would allow them to regain their lost heritage.


... and how will she accomplish this by fixing the mirror? I don't think I finished her quest til the end. I never got her in her white outfit.. or is that only if you romance her?  

Anders is the only one in my party who changed outfits since I romance him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Yeah, I guess. But I think Anders realizes the shitstorm every step of the way, I think this is why I tolerate it over Merrill's naivety and ignorance.


I think the difference is that Anders is older and smarter and has this monkey on his back called Justice. He's apparently been through more than Merrill, as a Warden and housing for a spirit. I think that would take an unprecedented toll on someone, enough so that they have a bleak outlook on things.

Anders knew that what he was doing was wrong but it would accomplish much yet even knowing the outcome it didn't stop him. Merrill is young and naive, easily swayed by the notion of becoming the savior of her people's heritage.



The Boss said:


> ... and how will she accomplish this by fixing the mirror? I don't think I finished her quest til the end. I never got her in her white outfit.. or is that only if you romance her?
> 
> Anders is the only one in my party who changed outfits since I romance him.


Well the point is that the Eluvians are connected, pathways to each other. They could find an Eluvian located in some ancient Elven city where they could find tons of ancient treasures of their people.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

The difference between Merrill and Anders is Merrill is only doing harm to herself (something she knows, again - it's not ignorance). However Anders, in his infinite knowledge of being better than everyone else and having a better plan and goal, decides to willingly hurt and murder innocent people (or at the very least the most innocent person in the mess of things) to achieve his goal. Knowing full well that killing someone uninvolved is wrong only makes it all the worse - it adds intent, and makes it all the more disgusting.

@Boss - It's assumed that since the Eluvian mirrors were made by Arlathan Elvhen, and they supposedly lead into a realm beyond the Fade, (Nobody really knows what's there aside from Morrigan, I'll assume Flemeth, and perhaps the Warden depending on how The Witch Hunt DLC ends) that it could give some kind of insight or Maker knows what to help the Dalish get back to the point that the Arlathan had.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anders is the only one in my party who changed outfits since I romance him.


Merril in mine.

I know we are all critical of certain aspects of the game, but I think the writing and storyline in general are strong points.  This is tons better than Fable 3 for instance.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

> I think the difference is that Anders is older and smarter and has this monkey on his back called Justice. He's apparently been through more than Merrill, as a Warden and housing for a spirit. I think that would take an unprecedented toll on someone, enough so that they have a bleak outlook on things.
> 
> Anders knew that what he was doing was wrong but it would accomplish much yet even knowing the outcome it didn't stop him. Merrill is young and naive, easily swayed by the notion of becoming the savior of her people's heritage.



Yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The difference between Merrill and Anders is Merrill is only doing harm to herself (something she knows, again - it's not ignorance). However Anders, in his infinite knowledge of being better than everyone else and having a better plan and goal, decides to willingly hurt and murder innocent people (or at the very least the most innocent person in the mess of things) to achieve his goal. Knowing full well that killing someone uninvolved is wrong only makes it all the worse - it adds intent, and makes it all the more disgusting.


That's an excellent point. Anders was willing to hurt others for his end, Merrill would only have hurt herself. Pretty clear cut to me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Relevant Banter:

Merrill: Are you all right?
Anders: I nearly killed an innocent girl. How could I be all right?
Merrill: I'm sorry.
Anders: _You're_ sorry? For _me_? This could be you! You could be the next monster threatening helpless girls!
Merrill: Anders... there's no such thing as a good spirit. There never was.
Merrill: All spirits are dangerous. I understood that. I'm sorry that you didn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The difference between Merrill and Anders is Merrill is only doing harm to herself (something she knows, again - it's not ignorance). However Anders, in his infinite knowledge of being better than everyone else and having a better plan and goal, decides to willingly hurt and murder innocent people (or at the very least the most innocent person in the mess of things) to achieve his goal. Knowing full well that killing someone uninvolved is wrong only makes it all the worse - it adds intent, and makes it all the more disgusting.



Well said, at the end of her last companion quest you could tell if she could go back she would never of done what she did

cant say the same about anders


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2011)

The Asherock gave my bum a good raping. But I eventually beat him. Next time I bring Fenris.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Relevant Banter:
> 
> Merrill: Are you all right?
> Anders: I nearly killed an innocent girl. How could I be all right?
> ...



Merrill:1
Anders:-50


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> What made it all the more pimp was that Anders was all raging and yelling. Merrill kept her cool and replied calmly.  She knows the deal.



Anders getting his shit treated.  

Merrill's chripy supa supa kawaii (_SQUEEEEE SQUEEE_) personality still makes me cringe.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Eve Myles' voice was perfect. You can suck my nuts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Merrill's chripy supa supa kawaii (_SQUEEEEE SQUEEE_) personality still makes me cringe.



shes more of a


----------



## Jade (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anders getting his shit treated.
> 
> Merrill's chripy supa supa kawaii (_SQUEEEEE SQUEEE_) personality still makes me cringe.


No worse than Anders .

I can see DA3 being a giant clusterfuck(characters everywhere that you kept alive).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Eve Myles' voice was perfect. You can suck my nuts.


Is that the VA? She did a good job I guess. I just don't like Merrill's personality. 



Zen-aku said:


> shes more of a


Pretty much.... I guess. 



Aurora said:


> No worse than Anders .


I sure.  I dislike his whole "baaaw I don't wan to hurt you" every fucking 5 secs into the romance. What the shit.  So whiny. Just man the fuck up already.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

Told you

should a gone with Fenris


----------



## Jade (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I sure.  I dislike his whole "baaaw I don't wan to hurt you" every fucking 5 secs into the romance. What the shit.  So whiny. Just man the fuck up already.


Can you kill Anders earlier or is it set in stone he does his thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

@Aurora - Set in stone, I believe.

@The Boss - Eve Myles is a Welsh goddess, imo (if you've ever seen the show Torchwood, the Dr. Who spin-off. She's the main female in that, and was in stuff like Merlin).


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, I'm doing the quest when you find your mother for the second time.

I found a note I missed the first time, signed "O" and made me rage so hard knowing that Orsino knew all about this.

Also, Bethany looks pretty badass in her Warden gear (shame to see her in the Character Select but unable to pick her).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Told you
> should a gone with* Fenris*


AAAAHAHAHA... no. 

All he does is "Baaaw, Life is so hard. Bawww, MY SCARS WERE BURN WITH LYRIUM. You don't understand my rage. BAAAW" 

Honestly, Anders and Varric were the only two I enjoyed most when talking. Everyone else, I want to shoot as soon as they start talking. (I know, my issue.) I listen to them anyways.. _partially_. 

I did like it that I was able to talk to party members either they were friend or rival. Fenris was always rival when we spoke. Hmmmm.. maybe that's why he was always so moody and angst. 



Aurora said:


> Can you kill Anders earlier or is it set in stone he does his thing.


IDK.. but couldn't you kill him in Awakening?  Or does he only get locked up?



Garrus said:


> @The Boss - Eve Myles is a Welsh goddess, imo (if you've ever seen the show Torchwood, the Dr. Who spin-off. She's the main female in that, and was in stuff like Merlin).


Nope never seen any of those... though I should feel bad for not watching Dr. Who.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

Isabella: 

Step 1: Go to Velasco.
Step 2: ??? 
Step 3: Profit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Anders' conversations are usually poor, in my opinion, since he consistently verbally assaults Merrill, Sebastian, and Aveline and even on some occasion I've seen him harass Bethany. Apparently he feels like he has it the worst. Fenris, I can see - Fenris actually DID have it bad. Anders MADE it bad for himself.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 12, 2011)

Fenris is awesome, fucking awesome.

Most of his rage and angst is deserved, so I mostly forgive him for it. And hell he, unlike Anders (who by the end of act 2 is obviously cuckoo for cocoa puffs), can be reasoned with to at least set aside or soften his hate of magic and mages.

I am playing mage, doing mostly pro-mage stuff, and he and I are like best friends. Hell, only companions I love more than him are Bella and Aveline with him and Varric equaling 3rd place.

The fun about Aveline and Bella convo's is that you can see the insults softening as the game progresses. Just started 3rd act and the you can see that the insults, while still there, have taken on a friendly, almost family like tone.

It's quite beautiful. *sniff*


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Only his voice. I listen to his voice. DAT VOICE. 



Awesome said:


> Isabella:
> 
> Step 1: Go to Velasco.
> Step 2: ???
> Step 3: Profit.


I like it that Bioware does this things. It's pretty niffty. 



Garrus said:


> Anders' conversations are usually poor, in my opinion, since he consistently verbally assaults Merrill, Sebastian, and Aveline and even on some occasion I've seen him harass Bethany. Apparently he feels like he has it the worst. Fenris, I can see - Fenris actually DID have it bad. Anders MADE it bad for himself.


Maybe he feels he needs to assault and criticize him teammate so he can feel better about the decisions hes made. :ho 

Anders is deep yo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah just bull shitting.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know if I should cry or laugh.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Only his voice. I listen to his voice. DAT VOICE.



But of course.

He is after all voiced by Gideon Emery, who is a god among men. 

@ the Allistair & Bella bit above:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2011)

Haterz gonna hate 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ_T9Ng7nxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't know if I should cry or laugh.






G. Hawke said:


> Fenris is awesome, fucking awesome.
> 
> Most of his rage and angst is deserved, so I mostly forgive him for it. And hell he, unlike Anders (who by the end of act 2 is obviously cuckoo for cocoa puffs), can be reasoned with to at least set aside or soften his hate of magic and mages.


 Word, Played a Mage who as pro Mage and i still got Fenris to be like one of my best friends

"I Suppose its to much to ask you die by my side?"

*Fenrris Promptly switches sides back to me Like a real bro*

Fenris just has the best moments 


> The fun about Aveline and Bella convo's is that you can see the insults softening as the game progresses. Just started 3rd act and the you can see that the insults, while still there, have taken on a friendly, almost family like tone.
> 
> It's quite beautiful. *sniff*



That's some thing that i noticed that's a Vast improvement from DA:0

In DA1 None of your party members liked each other, or really got along except for like Sten and Shale 

in DAII theirs still  character Conflicts but u see more Camaraderie between the Companions

Fenris and Sebastian get along [Seb tries to help Fennris find some faith]

Isabella and Varric become Merrill's older Siblings practically

As u mentioned Avaline and Isabella become BFFs

the Companions Like People other then The main character and i love it


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, I actually see Aveline getting WORSE to Isabela (who has done no wrong to Aveline) as I go on. Though I didn't keep Isabela in Act 3 last game. I romanced her this one and just about to face the Qunari after she ran off.

Isabela and Merrill's conversation dynamic is wonderful.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm not sure, I actually see Aveline getting WORSE to Isabela (who has done no wrong to Aveline) as I go on. Though I didn't keep Isabela in Act 3 last game. I romanced her this one and just about to face the Qunari after she ran off.
> 
> Isabela and Merrill's conversation dynamic is wonderful.



Oh yes, they really seem to get along in the 3rd act.


*Spoiler*: _Aveline 3rd act status spoilers_ 



2 my faves so far have to do with Bella commenting on Aveline being married now and the tone the convos take is quite touching considering their initial relationship.

The 1st has Aveline asking why Bella why she didn't turn up for the dinner she invited everyone to. And personally, I think the way that convo went seems something not so far removed from what you expect in a family.

The 2nd is Bella cracking about Aveline's husband bending her over a barrel and having his way with her. Old Aveline would have taken umbrage, but the new married and friends with the pirate wench Aveline actually went along with the joke.

I was genuinely taken by surpise. In a good way mind you.




So yeah, the relationship really feels like it grows into a good place.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

If I weren't a W&S warrior myself I'd use Aveline for that.

Maybe next time I'll play Mage and try to romance Fenris. Do a Aveline/Isabela/Fenris team (since I hear you only need to have 100% friendship with Isabela, not be in a romance with her).

Though again, I enjoy the conversations between Isabela and Merrill the most. As you (or someone, forget) mentioned, it's like she did sort of take this big sister role over her. I like how she looks after her - tells her not to get involved in Isabela's lifestyle (or more specifically saying, "No, you don't wish you were me.") and the one scene when they're playing cards and she gives Merrill the Dalish trinket back, telling her not to bet anything she's not prepared to lose.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

I had 100% friendship on my PC playthrough and she still ran off.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If I weren't a W&S warrior myself I'd use Aveline for that.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll play Mage and try to romance Fenris. Do a Aveline/Isabela/Fenris team (since I hear you only need to have 100% friendship with Isabela, not be in a romance with her).
> 
> Though again, I enjoy the conversations between Isabela and Merrill the most. As you (or someone, forget) mentioned, it's like she did sort of take this big sister role over her. I like how she looks after her - tells her not to get involved in Isabela's lifestyle (or more specifically saying, "No, you don't wish you were me.") and the one scene when they're playing cards and she gives Merrill the Dalish trinket back, telling her not to bet anything she's not prepared to lose.



Are you playing on Nightmare? Cause If you want to do a single mage team, I tend to find I REALLY need Varric around for crowd control so Hawke can unleash the vast awesomeness of the Primal and Elemental trees.

Current team tend to Aveline(holding aggro) + Fenris/Bella(breaking down mobs/awesome dps for boss fights) + Varric(Crowd Control + Bianca being awesome) + Hawke(pure destructive mage + Force mage spec for cc as well).

Ran into issues now and then (archers tend to be smart enough to immediately swarm my Hawke asap) but I have mostly done well with this team.

Yes Merril + Bella/Varric really seem to having a very sweet older/younger sibling thing going. But as I rarely use her, I don't get to see it as much as I would like.

No matter, she'll probably get a lot of use when I do my 2-hander or Archer run. 



			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> I had 100% friendship on my PC playthrough and she still ran off.



She didn't come back before you faced the Arishok? That's weird.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you tell her to give the relic back to the Qunari, Awesome? And I also hear you have to tell Arishok that she took it for her to return.

Every guide I read just said 100% friendship.

@G. Hawke - I haven't done a Nightmare run. I won't be ashamed to say it's kind of intimidating. But right now I'm doing a lot to absorb the story, characters and their relations, and so on. I feel by playing it on normal, I could do that better. When I experiment and explore party and Hawke options more, then I'll move on to Nightmare.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Ffff...


*Spoiler*: _Act 2_ 



Just ran into Alistair, with my Warden sister Bethany.  So bitter-sweet. She looked such a BAMF.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2011)

I told her to give back the relic but I told the Arishok I could go find it for him.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2011)

Guess I'll have to look into that a bit more.  Though I romanced her in this game, so I should be alright.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna replay and get Isabella... I want to hear her sex jokes... and have a reason to dislike her. :ho

Also I read that you have to get her friendship before the end of Act II so she doesn't run away. Not sure.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Guess I'll have to look into that a bit more.  Though I romanced her in this game, so I should be alright.



Yup


*Spoiler*: __ 



Comes running back like a well trained puppy


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think I'm gonna replay and get Isabella... I want to hear her sex jokes... and have a reason to dislike her. :ho



She really is a total slut tbh. But a like-able one i guess lol.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Really no worse than Isabela - and from what I've seen/read, Isabela does get better.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> She really is a total slut tbh. But a like-able one i guess lol.



Exactly.

She makes no apologies for who and what she is, or rather she knows exactly what she is and she is perfectly fine with it. 

She simply is and you can either deal with it or get on her "I genuinely don't give a damn what you think about me" side.

In fact, I am pretty sure she has a convo with Aveline about knowing who she is and not giving a shit what others think of her in Act 2.

It's quite refreshing really.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

I enjoyed her conversations with Anders, because he constantly bugs her (and I think Bethany brings it up as well) about them being mages and if they're afraid. Not only does Isabela not apologize for what she is, she's probably the least judgmental person there is. That already puts her above almost everyone else besides Varric.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

I was so sure I was going to love Bella when they announced her as a companion.

I am so very happy I was right. :ho


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Exactly.
> 
> She makes no apologies for who and what she is, or rather she knows exactly what she is and she is perfectly fine with it.
> 
> ...



They do have a convo about that yeah, i remember it as well. 

Didn't like Aveline much btw, probably because she looks manlier than my Hawke and he has a beard lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

So pissed i couldn't romance Avalline

Donnic is a lucky bastard 



Alien said:


> She really is a total slut tbh. But a like-able one i guess lol.



shes a slut Buts shes your slut :33


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Isabella does get better slut wise, but her personality doesn't change too much.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Really no worse than Isabela - and from what I've seen/read, Isabela does get better.



Probably my favorite companion (Bethany & Varric not far off)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

from what i've seen of Bethany So far i gotta say i like Carver much more

He just has such a Awesome dynamic with hawke


*Spoiler*: __ 



I Cried when he came to help Me when the shit hit the fan

"Brothers Hawke together again"


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> So pissed i couldn't romance Avalline
> 
> Donnic is a lucky bastard



Despite the fact I love Aveline, I am quite surprised most people wished for thus option.

Every time I think of Aveline, I think of a stern elder sister whom you love to bits but wish would let her hair down and have some fun every now and then (which coincidently you can help along, considering you can get her laid).


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Er, meant she's no worse than Zevran. 

Also, I have to say that dueling the Arishok for Isabela was one of the most badass things that has happened in this game.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> but her personality doesn't change too much.



Are you kidding? It progresses plenty, sure she doesn't do a 180 on her personality.. but that would be ridiculous.



> Also, I have to say that dueling the Arishok for Isabela was one of the most badass things that has happened in this game.



I think we are finally not butting heads, haha. Yeah, that shit was cash.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Er, meant she's no worse than Zevran.
> 
> Also, I have to say that dueling the Arishok for Isabela was one of the most badass things that has happened in this game.



Try doing it as a mage. 

Balls, utter balls.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Holly shit guys.. slow poke here.. I think I finally understand Anders character... I am now glad I romanced him, and decided to run away with him.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Try doing it as a mage.
> 
> Balls, utter balls.



It was annoying for me, too... probably because I was a archer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Er, meant she's no worse than Zevran.
> 
> Also, I have to say that dueling the Arishok for Isabela was one of the most badass things that has happened in this game.


As much as i liked the Arishok and the Qunari, they are so damn annoying to deal with.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

*shudders* He raped the shit out of me as a Mage TT_TT



> Holly shit guys.. slow poke here.. I think I finally understand Anders character... I am now glad I romanced him, and decided to run away with him.


 i cant imagine many of ur party being happy with that


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> As much as i liked the Arishok and the Qunari, they are so damn annoying to deal with.



What? I guess if you don't understand them, sure. But since Sten in DAO, I thought I had a good grasp on their culture and shit; turns out I did by the time the Qunari shitstorm hit the proverbial fan.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

I understand them, but there's literally no compromising with them. Makes politically ending strife nigh impossible.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *shudders* He raped the shit out of me as a Mage TT_TT



My game glitched on me... it became a shitty anti-climactic fight. Everyone in my party died but Varric. For some reason his life kept regenerating at the speed of light, and I had to solo 8 of the Qunari along with the Arishok... I never used Varric before... so yeah. It was a long fight.



> i cant imagine many of ur party being happy with that


I'll just play the angst teenager part and say, they just don't understand.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I understand them, but there's literally no compromising with them. Makes politically ending strife nigh impossible.



Well, yeah. Qunari culture is "definite" and "end be all", they seem like orcs in a lot of aspects to me and I imagine Sten's prediction of a true Qunari invasion being inevitable not far from the truth.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

I kept dying before my tactic basically became cast ice(slow him down), crushing prison, summon Mabari to nip at him, rain tempest on the the entire hall, then stonefist as he began moving again, and cone of cold if he got too close, then finally kept running around like sacred little boy till my big offensive spells recharged.

Bloody hell.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Well, yeah. Qunari culture is "definite" and "end be all", they seem like orcs in a lot of aspects to me and I imagine Sten's prediction of a true Qunari invasion being inevitable not far from the truth.


Qunari invasion in DA3? 



G. Hawke said:


> I kept dying before my tactic basically became cast ice(slow him down), crushing prison, summon Mabari to nip at him, rain tempest on the the entire hall, then stonefist as he began moving again, and cone of cold if he got too close, then finally kept running around like sacred little boy till my big offensive spells recharged.
> 
> Bloody hell.


Try that fight as an Archer Rouge...not pretty.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I got him glitched on my mage ps3 run and he just stood there, taking it all. I might upload if someone wants to see it


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> Try that fight as an Archer Rouge...not pretty.



Hi, that was my first run. Not fun.



Butō Renjin said:


> Qunari invasion in DA3?



Among the chaos with the chantry/magi, flemeth's plans and so forth? Likely.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

I couldn't even defeat the Arishok as an Archer by myself, i had to fight him and his men to be honest.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

And some people said Hawke looked weak fighting him the trailer. Bitch is hardcore, tanks everything a mage throws at him.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

> I couldn't even defeat the Arishok as an Archer by myself, i had to fight him and his men to be honest.



How? Didn't you coax him into a honor-bound duel?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh shit.. I just remember that one part where Hawke punches a fucking Qunari in the face. I was all like..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> How? Didn't you coax him into a honor-bound duel?


I tried the honor-bound duel and found myself ill equipped for such an event


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I tried the honor-bound duel and found myself ill equipped for such an event



My archer did it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

A force / primal mage vs a qunari with huge fortitude? Doesn't work at all 
I got glitched and killed it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And some people said Hawke looked weak fighting him the trailer. Bitch is hardcore, tanks everything a mage throws at him.



Yeah, force mage spec basically became fucking useless before him. Fist of the Maker does nothing to him, nothing at all. 

Thus I had utterly no control over the fight like I normally would and had to run around like a little bitch.

Big horned fanatical bastard. 



			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> A force / primal mage vs a qunari with huge fortitude? Doesn't work at all



Doable, as I finally pulled it off on my 5th(?) try. But like I said, basically ran around for most of the fight.

And that is exactly the reason I rarely play mages in RPG, being a glass cannon and all, an aliment I thought this game had cured me of. It got better again, but most of that fight I wished I had gone Sword & Shield instead.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly how I felt


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Man, in Act 3, Anders has been trying to tear into Isabela non-stop. Aside from Merrill once commenting on how she likes Anders pauldrons, that's the only banter I've been getting.

"Waah! Why won't you take the mage's side?"

"You like freedom, don't you?!"

"Why won't you take responsibility for what you did?!"

On another note, doing Gamlen's quest...

Isabela: I don't like being lead around... unless leashes are involved... and they're not.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

.....Anders is going to blow something up isn't he(I have managed to stay utterly clear of spoilers on this)? Just got the quest for his "potion", and the way he used "boom" in that sentence has all my alarm bells going off.

Oh fucking bastard, he is going terrorist on my ass isn't he?

Wait, don't tell me. I want to be somewhat surprised when he fucks this up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

i am humble enough to admit i bumped the difficulty down to casual for his ass


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I did it on nightmare. You guys are all weak.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

You also had a glitched boss, so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

I threw every thing i had at him and it was like hitting a brick Wall


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought someone would call me out on that. Didn't think it would be the first post though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel so dirty now...

Gamlen: So I hear you've been slipping it to that pirate slut in the Hanged Man. What's that like, two women? I've always wondered.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

You know whats worse?

He tried getting with Bela as well


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> A force / primal mage vs a qunari with huge fortitude? Doesn't work at all
> I got glitched and killed it.



I had the same set up and beat him in one shot albiet very slowly. After I realized his charge=butt rape, I just ran around the pillars and popped a spell when it was off CD. Slowed him down with force spells for extra fireball time. Petrify = awesome.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 13, 2011)

I freaking love this game so far, thank God I didn?t listen to people who were complaining about it. What an amazing combat system very fun and battles aren?t so tedious anymore. Quick question guys to get access to blood magic does Hawke have to be a bastard and bad guy or can I still get it being a good mage?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

u can get Blood magic with no repercussions other then being a hypocrite if you give others crap for using it


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> u can get Blood magic with no repercussions other then being a hypocrite if you give others crap for using it



And that I am glad for since in DAO it was kinda of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

And, yet another Merrill-ism;



> Merrill: Are there many elves in Tevinter?
> Fenris: Slaves, yes.
> Merrill: But why do they stay there?  If they ran away, the Dalish would help them.
> Fenris: That's like saying 'If they could fly, they could live in the clouds'.
> ...



Or when Varric taught your mabari hound how to play cards (this is paraphrased).



> Varric: You're getting good at Diamond, but you need to work on your poker face.
> Dog: *whine*
> Varric: I'm just saying you need to stop wagging your tail whenever you get a good hand.
> Hawke: Should I be impressed or appalled that you've taught my dog to gamble?
> ...


Or when Isabela (CN rogue who cheerfully sleeps around every night) and Aveline (LG city guardsman who's a chaste widow) get into a catfight:


> Isabela: You've gone four years without, haven't you?  You must creak like a rusty hinge.
> Aveline: People have their life because of me.
> Isabela: And yet you have no life of your own.
> Aveline: We both place others above ourselves.  I just happen to do it while wearing clothes.
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

Dammit Carver, stop hitting on Merrill! Never mind that I'm a Lady Hawke who's romancing Fenris this time! Hands off, I say!

Keep this up and I'm taking you to the Deep Roads and leaving your body in a hole. Remember, I am the PC! It is by my power to determine whether you end up in the templars, the Grey Wardens, or an unmarked grave!

(Respectively: Do not take Carver to the Deep Roads / Take Carver & Anders to the Deep Roads / Take Carver to the Deep Roads but not Anders.)


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Where can I get this dog? I've gotten to act 3 twice being dogless


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a dog companion in this game? I wanna know where get too. :33


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

Comes with the Black Emporium. Think i got him when i moved into the mansion


----------



## FmDante (Mar 13, 2011)

So guys, do you expect 3 parts or more than 3 parts of DA?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Merrill just crack me up. But I have a tough time romancing her. Since I know next to nothing about the gift and releationship system.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Bartrand Tethras and his ideas. I'll get back at him for locking me up in the Deep Roads. Oh and that rock/stone spirit thing was a pain to defeat


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

The game makes it pretty damn easy to romance - just follow the heart icons. There's usually only one or two gifts for everyone out there, as well.

And the dog from the Black Emporium is actually with you from the start (he was running with us when we escaped Lothering and tanked the Ogre).

Okay, not really tanked the Ogre, but...


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

Ow i didn't know that. I installed the DLC when i was about halfway through the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The game makes it pretty damn easy to romance - just follow the heart icons. There's usually only one or two gifts for everyone out there, as well.
> 
> And the dog from the Black Emporium is actually with you from the start (he was running with us when we escaped Lothering and tanked the Ogre).
> 
> Okay, not really tanked the Ogre, but...



Yeah, but. With Merrill I see no hearts and she gets Rivalry points when I try to do the right choice.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

You can still do a rivalry romance. And I think she only has like one romance choice in Act 1. You don't get to do much with her until Act 2, so don't worry too much if you're not that far along.

Has anyone gotten Isabela to come back in Act 2 WITHOUT romancing her?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Merrill: Do you ever plan on leaving Kirkwall?
Isabela: Maybe. If I can convince the right person to come with me.
Merrill: I'll miss you. You'll write me, won't you? Do pirates write letters?
Isabela: (laugh) Badly. Hook hands make for poor penmanship.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 13, 2011)

...just finished DA 2 @ 43 hours.


*Spoiler*: _*&*# you Anders_ 



Fuck you Anders, you nug humping piece of shit. No one can seriously tell me they let him live after that shit he pulled right? He butchered innocents, and if I had not stepped in, an entire circle of innocent mages. Fuck Anders. Bastard.





*Spoiler*: _Meredith_ 



Damn, she was all kinds of crazy now innit? Fucking hard to put down as well, more so when she started bringing those fucking statues to life. I thought I was fucked then.

of course it was hilarious when she finally fell, all those fucking templars and Cullen were like "oh shit, I ain't fucking with the champion" and you walk out all awesome like.





*Spoiler*: _Thedas, now:_ 



 So, all the circles rebeled, and even tempars have left the chantry to hunt mages. Which means that the Chantry's military and spiritual bodies have fractured.

And the world is about to burn.

Well, oops I guess? :ho




All in all a highly enjoyable romp with a final score of 8.5 for me, mostly losing 0.5 points because the repeating areas, while not bugging me at the beginning suddenly began to get my goat when the 3rd act began, weird.

Bring on further tales of the Dragon Age.

*Begins Warrior run*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2011)

Going to replay DA: O on PS3 then Play my friends copy of DA2...gotta use my time somehow till I get a new job


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

Ha. They gave the Dalish Irish accents. So Irish + Gypsies = Pikeys!


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Anders is so fucking paranoid. 

Anders: I saw you looking at me.
Sebastian: I was looking at the clouds.
Anders: I know you've been judging me.
Anders: How can I save the mages when I'm a half demon myself?
Sebastian: That one sort of looks like a bunny rabbit.

And no, they gave the Dalish Welsh accents.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

The Dalish are supposed to have Welsh accents, and Merrill's voice actress is Welsh. (In fact, her VA is Eve Myles, who played Gwen Cooper on "Torchwood".)

The reason some of the random Dalish in the camp have Irish accents is because they didn't have that many Welsh VAs to recruit, so they got Irish actors to fill in the bit parts.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

Has anyone put forth the theory that Flemeth is the Maker?


----------



## FmDante (Mar 13, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Has anyone put forth the theory that Flemeth is the Maker?



Logic, only found in NF. 

anyway, who thought that the idol will grant hawke those powers we saw in the destiny trailer?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't know you get the blood dragon Armor in DA2 as well.. good thing I connected to my EA account.  Shit, I'm glad they fix the fit for females.  




crazymtf said:


> Going to replay DA: O on PS3 then Play my friends copy of DA2...gotta use my time somehow till I get a new job


What happened with GameStop? 



> Has anyone put forth the theory that Flemeth is the Maker?




The maker is Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently I missed the interview where Mark Darrah (executive producer) said that Cassandra will play a major part in Dragon Age III (hopefully - this was back in December but he said that was where their thoughts were going).

Same interview, he said they hope for the DLCs for DAII to be a little bit bigger than, say, Witch Hunt (he said about 50% bigger than Witch Hunt).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I didn't know you get the blood dragon Armor in DA2 as well.. good thing I connected to my EA account.  Shit, I'm glad they fix the fit for females.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moved to Florida. Looking for a new job. But playing DA till I find one isn't a bad idea


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Moved to Florida. Looking for a new job. But playing DA till I find one isn't a bad idea



Wish you better luck than myself. Been here in Florida since June and haven't been able to find anything but a one-month seasonable position at Toys R Us.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Apparently I missed the interview where Mark Darrah (executive producer) said that Cassandra will play a major part in Dragon Age III (hopefully - this was back in December but he said that was where their thoughts were going).
> 
> Same interview, he said they hope for the DLCs for DAII to be a little bit bigger than, say, Witch Hunt (he said about 50% bigger than Witch Hunt).


Sweet. Can't wait to pirateplay it!  



crazymtf said:


> Moved to Florida. Looking for a new job. But playing DA till I find one isn't a bad idea


Oh I see. They couldn't transfer you? :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Anders is so fucking paranoid.
> 
> Anders: I saw you looking at me.
> Sebastian: I was looking at the clouds.
> ...



i love Sebastian every one expects him to be Preachy but he's just so chilled


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah finally romanced Merrill after completing her sidequest in Act 2.
Btw wasn't I supposed to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alistair


 at some point during Act 2 ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah finally romanced Merrill after completing her sidequest in Act 2.
> Btw wasn't I supposed to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If he was made King or left to lead the Warden, you see him almost at the very end.

If he was exiled I hear he shows up in The Hanged Man at some point.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

One of Merrill's banter exchanges with Fenris, talking about elven slaves in 
Tevinter:

Merrill: If they ran away, the Dalish would help them.
Fenris: That's as useful as saying 'If they flew, then they could live in the clouds'.
Merrill: Live in the clouds? But what would they eat? There's nothing in the clouds but fluff. *beat* And the occasional bird.
Fenris: ... this is why no one takes the Dalish seriously.

LMAO. Merrill is like Liara from ME1 with a bit of her ME2 self, as an elf.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Doesn't seem at all like Liara to me.

Just the way everyone ASSUMES Liara is.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> One of Merrill's banter exchanges with Fenris, talking about elven slaves in
> Tevinter:
> 
> Merrill: If they ran away, the Dalish would help them.
> ...



Worst part is she's not even joking. Maker I wanna kill her.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2011)

god i hate the respawn or sudden spawning of extra mobs. it's really annoying on nightmare difficulty

you plan out the perfect set up for an pull into aoe spells and then all the sudden more spawn and all your mages spells are on cd

i absolutely hate it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it me or Fenris is a badass mofo ? angster, but badass mofo anyway.

2h warrior seems like a fun class/spec.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is it me or Fenris is a badass mofo ? angster, but badass mofo anyway.
> 
> 2h warrior seems like a fun class/spec.



Hes Like A JRPG Character in a WRPG World

but you know awesome


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Hes Like A JRPG Character in a WRPG World
> 
> but you know awesome



Yeah, I was thinking that too. Fenris haves Deadpan Snarker/Mr.Sarcasm mode that is really awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

1600x900 windowed mode is surprisingly good


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Has anyone put forth the theory that Flemeth is the Maker?



No, but I've got a hunch that she's the Dread Wolf of elven mythology, the trickster god who conned both the spirits of light and darkness into being locked in the heavens and the abyss respectively so that he alone could walk the earth, stirring shit up as he saw fit.

At least, I'm trying to imagine why Merrill had an entire dialogue option during a romance scene devoted to telling me the story of the Dread Wolf...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

It would actually make sense of her being the Dread Wolf with her ties to the Dalish.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

Aaand, more party banter!



> Varric: I shit you not, Rivaini, it was this long!
> Isabela: *chuckling* That's impossible.  I've had hundreds of them in my hands, and they're _never_ that size.
> Hawke: Just what exactly are you two talking about?!?
> Varric: Knives, of course.  Well, daggers, technically.  I never can remember the difference.  Why?  What did you _think_ we were talking about?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm trying to decide what to do for my third run. 

Torn between an Archer and a Mage (either way I think I'll romance Fenris this time around).

Both playthroughs I killed...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anders.




Also... Bethany is SUCH a fucking BAMF when she...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rejoins you as a Grey Warden. The scene when she comes back and the line "Hawke sisters, side-by-side again" line were awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Aaand, more party banter!



Ogrhen would be proud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do for my third run.
> 
> Torn between an Archer and a Mage (either way I think I'll romance Fenris this time around).



Go Mage for the drama of him falling for Mage


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm level 21 and if this is anything like Origins leveling wise, I'm almost finished on my PC run


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It would actually make sense of her being the Dread Wolf with her ties to the Dalish.


Is it just me or does the staff Anders is holding look really, really badass?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really. It would be if it wasn't the most overused staff preset in the game. I thought it looked badass the first time, then the next times were like "eh" then eventually


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Guess it's just me  i like the redesigned staffs in this game. BW did a good job on them.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Bioware has just decided to make all the dwarf player characters awesome.

Fenris is the sourpuss of the group, he needs to meet Zev who cheerfully slaughters my enemies......


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I was surprised at his return in Dragon Age II. He was even funnier than in the previous game and had a better design to boot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

I almost liked Zevran in this one. 

I just cried when Bethany died. It's going to make me regret rolling Mage the entire game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Bethany >>> Carver

Just sayin


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Bethany >>> Carver
> 
> Just sayin



-_- no 

Craver has so much more personality


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Omg I love this review. It sums up my *exact* feelings for DA2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

> Joe details went wrong in this follow up to one of the most compelling fantasy RPG’s of all time.


 Sorry but they lost me at "one of the most compelling fantasy RPG’s of all time."

DA0 was good but calling it "one of the most compelling fantasy RPG’s of all time." ? 

 and i am a HUGE fan of said game


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

The problem is Carver's personality is a jerk-off. I've only been playing for a few minutes (just about to meet Varric) and I've wanted to punch him at least three times - all times he takes a shot at my Mage because apparently everything is _my_ fault.

That automatically makes Bethany better. And her Grey Warden gear looks ossum. Reminds me of Blue Mage from Final Fantasy, only worthwhile thing out of that series.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

DA is one of my favorite RPGs of all time, but it's not one of the most innovative, compelling, or even best RPG of all time. 

Anders, why


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The problem is Carver's personality is a jerk-off. I've only been playing for a few minutes (just about to meet Varric) and I've wanted to punch him at least three times - all times he takes a shot at my Mage because apparently everything is _my_ fault.



Yes hes a jack ass but that's what makes him and Hawke's Relationship so much better


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe in your opinion but in my opinion it makes me glad I'm going to leave his ass in the Deep Roads. Hawke and Bethany's sisterly camaraderie and her conversations with people like Isabela made it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate Carver..  He needs to stop bitching and do something productive with his life. Im turning his ass into a fucking Warden.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Maybe in your opinion but in my opinion it makes me glad I'm going to leave his ass in the Deep Roads. Hawke and Bethany's sisterly camaraderie and her conversations with people like Isabela made it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You thought bethany coming back to stand by ur side was good?

imagine carver putting aside all of his resent meant and realizes the place he needs to be is by his brothers side, despite their differences

That Made me cry

He has probably the best story arc out of all the companions because of that


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's be honest, neither are very good. Both could of used more work as part of your "Family" Probably the weaker of your companions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

I have brothers so Carver and Hawke's interaction struck a cord with me


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not heart-warming or heart-wrenching - that's the kind of uncharacteristic and stereotypical-for-a-fantasy-story change that made companions of so many other RPGs less likable. Bethany was more important because they _were_ close and then it gets ripped up because Bethany is forced to leave (in the Grey Warden case it's worse - hating the sibling for it and on several occasions you get to witness the cold demeanor) and then the turn around. Whereas Carver is, "I hate you, you ruined my life. I'm tired of being behind you. I hate mother, I agree with Gamlen, she brought this all on us. WAAH. WAAAH. Wait, nevermind. I know where my loyalties lie!"

I have a brother myself (and a sister) and the relationship between Carver is nothing more than an exaggerated stereotype - archetype at best. No sense redeeming someone who so vehemently hates you and blames everything on you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That's not heart-warming or heart-wrenching - that's the kind of uncharacteristic and stereotypical-for-a-fantasy-story change that made companions of so many other RPGs less likable. Bethany was more important because they _were_ close and then it gets ripped up because Bethany is forced to leave (in the Grey Warden case it's worse - hating the sibling for it and on several occasions you get to witness the cold demeanor) and then the turn around. Whereas Carver is, "I hate you, you ruined my life. I'm tired of being behind you. I hate mother, I agree with Gamlen, she brought this all on us. WAAH. WAAAH. Wait, nevermind. I know where my loyalties lie!"
> 
> I have a brother myself (and a sister) and the relationship between Carver is nothing more than an exaggerated stereotype - archetype at best. No sense redeeming someone who so vehemently hates you and blames everything on you.



See he doesn't hate you thogh, He's Resentful yes, and a angry young man [no duh] but he is just struggling to find his own lot in life that doesn't revolve around his brother, hes frustrated, not hateful. His pride makes it hard for him to express himself to his sibling, comin back at the end shows he finally grew up

It shows actual character growth on his part


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

*Zen-aku*.. I know that feel bro.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> See he doesn't hate you thogh, He's Resentful yes, and a angry young man [no duh] but he is just struggling to find his own lot in life that doesn't revolve around his brother, hes frustrated, not hateful. His pride makes it hard for him to express himself to his sibling, comin back at the end shows he finally grew up
> 
> It shows actual character growth on his part



It shows character growth - the problem is the growth is too sudden and too much to be taken seriously, particularly considering the fact that the more I'm playing, the worse he is getting. One thing to be resentful of my popularity - the way he is, though, he might as well just say I stabbed King Cailan in the back myself. Or that I started the Blight, just to ruin his day.

It's just embarrassing, particularly to a brother dynamic - I'd rather throw myself into the Deep Roads than to treat my own older brother half as bad as Carver treats his.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

Varric: She has chosen poorly.

Shout out to Last Crusade!


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Isabela's shout-out to "Sir Mix-A-Lot" was better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It shows character growth - the problem is the growth is too sudden and too much to be taken seriously


 I dont see how considerign the story spans 8 years 7 them he spends on his own self reflecting 



> particularly considering the fact that the more I'm playing, the worse he is getting. One thing to be resentful of my popularity - the way he is, though, he might as well just say I stabbed King Cailan in the back myself. Or that I started the Blight, just to ruin his day.


 it snot just  ur popularity, its just the mounting, inadequacy he feels towards his brother,he tends to back down and apologize when u call him on his being a dick too




> It's just embarrassing, particularly to a brother dynamic - I'd rather throw myself into the Deep Roads than to treat my own older brother half as bad as Carver treats his.


 You apparently have a good relationship with your brother, not every body dose

My little brother tend to be a dick to me and every one around him too, i still love him thogh, and i know he loves me


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont see how considerign the story spans 8 years 7 them he spends on his own self reflecting



Except when he blames you for Leandra's death.




> it snot just  ur popularity, its just the mounting, inadequacy he feels towards his brother,he tends to back down and apologize when u call him on his being a dick too



It's all unfounded - maybe he should do something instead of blaming everyone else (like how I witnessed in banter him attacking Varric and Aveline both).




> You apparently have a good relationship with your brother, not every body dose
> 
> My little brother tend to be a dick to me and every one around him too, i still love him thogh, and i know he loves me



I just know enough not to blame my brother over everything from me not getting a job to the sun rising.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

It's official: The only person so far that Carver treats like a person is Dog.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except when he blames you for Leandra's death.


 So Dose Gamleon and Hawke himself if you play him the right way




> It's all unfounded - maybe he should do something instead of blaming everyone else (like how I witnessed in banter him attacking Varric and Aveline both).
> 
> I just know enough not to blame my brother over everything from me not getting a job to the sun rising.


 He tried to do some thing to get out of his brothers shadow, Ostagar happened, Since then he has had to deal with Hawke Holding his hand and it was getting to him. Yes he's a Dick to Avaline she Rejected his Guard application, Varric condescends to him a fair bit as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> So Dose Gamleon and Hawke himself if you play him the right way



Does it make it right? No.




> He tried to do some thing to get out of his brothers shadow, Ostagar happened, Since then he has had to deal with Hawke Holding his hand and it was getting to him. Yes he's a Dick to Avaline she Rejected his Guard application, Varric condescends to him a fair bit as well.



1. Ostagar wasn't Hawke's fault. Lousy excuse.

2. Aveline put the application in - but she gave her personal opinion on him.

3. The three banters I've seen between Varric and Carver so far, Carver snaps at Varric to start.

In other news, I can't get over how ridiculous Hayder's Razor looks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Does it make it right? No.


 Greif is hardly ever rational also in my play through he didn't Blame me. 





> 1. Ostagar wasn't Hawke's fault. Lousy excuse.


 i never said i was, the point i was trying to make is that when Carver tried to do some thing on his own it went south, that not only leads to his frustration, but also his own guilt over what happened to bethany


> 2. Aveline put the application in - but she gave her personal opinion on him.


 The Conversation made it sound like she had final say and she Kaboshed it


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i The Conversation made it sound like she had final say and she Kaboshed it



Carver asks "You told them not to take me, didn't you?" and she said "Yes." - and she was perfectly within reason, considering she gave ample evidence (and Carver only proves that evidence in the statement). Furthermore, it wouldn't make much sense for Aveline to have the final say since she was low on the totem-pole. It's like a cashier deciding whether you get a job at a grocery store instead of the manager.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Carver asks "You told them not to take me, didn't you?" and she said "Yes." - and she was perfectly within reason, considering she gave ample evidence (and Carver only proves that evidence in the statement). Furthermore, it wouldn't make much sense for Aveline to have the final say since she was low on the totem-pole. It's like a cashier deciding whether you get a job at a grocery store instead of the manager.



But That's why hes negative to her, i Would be pissed too. it just further reinforces Carves sense of being useless and Hawke being so much better

His Resentment isn't unfounded in the least.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

It is when everyone is right and he just lets his attitude get worse. He expected to be handed that position on a silver platter when he's done nothing to earn to deserve it but run into a more skilled, intelligent, and considerate person in a hurried escape.

At some point, the sensible person would have to say "You know, it's awfully strange that everyone I meet is wrong and I'm always right..."


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Beat the game. 

There's so many plot points towards DA3, I'm not sure if Bioware can fit it into one game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

C'mon, this is BioWare you're talking about. They can do anything. 

They managed over 1,000 different relevant decisions into Mass Effect 3 (or so is their plan).

I'm interested in seeing if they follow through in making Cassandra a more important part in Dragon Age III.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It is when everyone is right and he just lets his attitude get worse. He expected to be handed that position on a silver platter when he's done nothing to earn to deserve it but run into a more skilled, intelligent, and considerate person in a hurried escape.


 See heres the thing, they went through allot together, Carver is said in game to be quite skilled, he worked hard for a year with Hawke, their is no reason other then his personality she should of Screwed him, its almost out of character cause ud think Avaline would help him out and then try and get him to knock his shit off in the guard


> At some point, the sensible person would have to say "You know, it's awfully strange that everyone I meet is wrong and I'm always right..."


 He isn't Anders He doesn't have a view point he insists in right other then he is in Hawke's shadow which every one agrees with.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

But it IS his personality that screws him - she flat-out says it's his personality, and his actions, and his attitude and his reaction clearly proves it. That's a better reason than lack of skill for not going for it. Skill is easier to obtain with practice. Carver shows that it's harder for him to get over his personality.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to write my review tomorrow. Here's what I'm most probably going to give as far as scores go:

Actual score: 8.0/10
Enjoyment: 9.8/10

If I wasn't busy right now I would write it, but it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd probably agree with your score overall (I think overall score I'd probably say 8.5 but eh).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a lot of things that bog the game down point wise. I would love to give it a higher score but I have to be fair


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

a 8.0 Still makes it a great game

I my self give it like a 8.5


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

To be honest, anything above a 4.5 is good as far as my personal scale goes; it just wagers on the level of good. I'm still not sure what I'd call this game, but I definitely feel more drawn to the narrative and the characters even though I was skeptical in the first arc it would do such a thing.

a solid 7 or 8 seems possible for me, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally, i think it's deserving of anywhere between an 8 and a 9. Solid, enjoyable game. I think that's all that can be truly said.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a bit snippy when it comes to ratings, so 9 and 10s are rare for games with me; even Bioware titles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2011)

both mass effects are the only games id call perfect 10s


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

The first Mass Effect was too sluggish and recycled for me to give it a 8, let alone a 9-10. I did think the second Mass Effect was 8-9 territory, however.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm giving the enjoyment section a 10. I was going to take .2 off for repeating areas, but I honestly don't care after completing the game because I loved it so much


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Good call, Awesome. 

Also:

Hawke: (basically) Mages can't be allowed to be free, they are dangerous.
Anders: But you are a mage as well! I can sense the power in you. How can you say that?
Fenris: (smugly) Because it is true?

Also, lol at Fenris's retort to Carver's person attacks. 

Carver: Do we know anyone that isn't brooding every hour of the day?
Fenris: Like attracts like, it seems.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2011)

Multitasking ftw

I might have the review up tonight (12:00pm to 2:00 am.) It's a bit long though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2011)

Do choices affect anything besides Rivalry/Friendship?

Example.  What would happen if I had left the treasure at the end of Act 1?

I find myself using a lot more potions in this game then I did in DAO.  Is that what everyone else is encountering?

My enjoyment is also a 10.  I blame Bioware a little for rushing the game out too much.  Imagine how good this game would be if they had done better with the dungeons.  If character outfits changed.  I feel it's unfortunate.  Dragon Age 2 is a good game that could have been a classic.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Not when I have a healer.  Or when I was Reaver with my warrior.

Also, I'm so torn between Friendship and Rivalry romance with Fenris. I wanted to do the Friendship but then I recall when I heard about how "Friendship" isn't always the "right" path (like how Rivalry leads to Merrill realizing the error of her ways and such so I wonder if Fenris would do the same).

Input anyone?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2011)

Anders is the worst party character imo.

(Just throwing that out there.)


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2011)

Easily the most annoying besides maybe Carver, yes. But one of the most useful, without a doubt. His Panacea mode is Godly.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh he's useful.  I was just voicing my opinion of him as a character.  Along with Leliana.  They are the least interesting party characters in the franchise so far.  (Note:  I haven't gotten that Prince dude.)


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Sebastian is a great and widely interesting character, imo.

And Leliana was probably my second favorite from Origins (Alistair being an obvious first).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 14, 2011)

Sebastian is actually cool as hell.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Example.  What would happen if I had left the treasure at the end of Act 1?


 Linear story is linear. You should know by now the only thing that matters/changes is who you decide to fuck. 



Garrus said:


> (like how Rivalry leads to *Merrill realizing the error of her ways* and such so I wonder if Fenris would do the same).



Thanks. I'm gonna do that in my 2nd run. :ho


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Already on my way to becoming a hypocritical Mage by agreeing with Fenris.

It helps piss off Anders. Double-whammy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 14, 2011)

I was thinking when i do a Mage i'm gonna be a nice guy-bloodmage hater that sides with the Templars.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Review


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Dragon Age II*

*Story:*  10/10

The story for this game is superb. Like always, Bioware delivers in this section. This isn?t like any other Bioware story however; it is more akin to what Mass Effect 2 did to 1 in terms of story. This installment is more character driven and plot driven unlike its predecessor ? Dragon Age : Origins. What this game does right is that it balances out the overarching plot, characters, and themes equally and nicely. There are 4 major plot points to this game; Rise to Power, becoming the champion, Templars vs Mages, and the overall plot. Each plot point gets its own ?Act? and within those acts the plot point is presented as its main focus. Each of these acts gives each character progression and development, more so than any other Bioware game I?ve played.  As always Bioware has some hilarious dialog in this game and expect even funnier ambient conversations than in DA1. The ending is both excellent and leaves you wanting to know what happens next. It really sets the stage for Dragon Age 3 perfectly. 


*Gameplay:* 7/10

This section splits the audience in my opinion. The game takes place in primarily in Kirkwall and outside areas in the Free Marches. With Kirkwall being the only city, the game lacks diversity in the town department. To further amplify the lack of diversity, there is basically one of each sort of landscape (cave, warehouse, etc.) This goes into both graphics and gameplay because you are going to each area over and over again and makes the gameplay repetitive. The score would be even lower if the combat wasn?t amazing. Like DA: O there is 3 classes: Mage, Rogue, and Warrior and within those classes are specializations. This allows for a wide array of parties and combinations of ways you can play the game, and unlike Dragon Age 1, they all feel different. I actually feel like an assassin when I play a rogue or stealthy if need be, and I can feel all the power a mage has while being one. The tactical aspect is still there, just not so much on normal. If you want tactical gameplay, go to hard otherwise you have an action RPG. The combat isn?t perfect however, towards the end of the game you can be hacking and slashing if you don?t have a good combination of a party and can?t pull off cross-class combinations. To me, this is only a minor complaint and only started happening towards end-game and doesn?t happen to everyone. 


*Graphics:* 8/10 (8.5 on PC with high res pack )

The graphics for Dragon Age 2 are actually really good, quite a lot better than the previous installment. The textures themselves aren?t very high quality and the graphics look sort of ?meh? on consoles. On PC, it ships with higher resolution textures by default and has a high resolution pack that makes it look A LOT better. Facial expressions are better than the first and the animation is far better than Dragon Age 1 and has more variety.  The art style is also really good and I like it more than the first. The art style isn?t as dark as the first, but it still can be considered ?dark fantasy.? What really hinders the game?s graphics is the reuse of areas. It wouldn?t be so bad considering all other Bioware games did this, but this game does it a lot more than any other. There isn?t any variety to caves and such and really gets boring after a while. If it wasn?t for this, it would get close to 9.5. 

*Final:* 8.3/10

*Enjoyment:* 10/10

Luckily for me, I looked past all of these flaws and I was able to enjoy the game more so than I think a lot of people can. I loved the gameplay because it was varied, fun, and cool to watch and later on in the game you need to pull off combos and use tactics to get rid of enemies like you did at the beginning.  While it got rid of the tactical aspect on normal mode, it is still there on hard and nightmare (It feels the most like Origins on Hard mode in my opinion.) I *loved* the story. Bioware did something different than usual while using previous formulas for stories in smaller quantities. The excellent ambient dialog was perfect for the story and had some hilarious conversations that I loved.  In my opinion, if you can look past all the flaws you find an excellent game that you can enjoy a lot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Sebastian is actually cool as hell.


Hell yeah he is



Awesome said:


> Review
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Great review, Post it on the bioware forums 

*Edit:*What specialization should i use for my warrior play through?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

I might. I would love to see their reactions


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

^ I'm raging like the fist of the north star with your 10/10 rating for the story...  Also 8/10 for graphics. Wut.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Graphics on PC with High Res has no problems, it's the reuse of areas that brings it down. And I loved the story, and gave reasons why Boss. Posted on Bioware forums.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the story was fantastic. It's borderline one of my favorite stories in a game, no lies.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Yeah I read your reasons. I just have a different opinion about it. I wasn't to thrill about the story (until the end)... but it's cool bruh. 

Also, linkage to your post on BioForums.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

There it is. I just copy / pasted from my saved review.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

ill do a review after i beat it second time through

good work again awesome


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

I have no clue as far as the warrior class goes. I did rogue + mage and my next playthrough is archer. A warrior playthrough is nowhere in sight sadly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going along Friendship route with Fenris, but I still question it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Im kinda regretting not rolling Mage in my first run because the game would have been so much more exciting.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to try blood magic this time around. I was strictly a force mage / primal on my ps3 run and towards the end of the game he was pretty weak. Spirit and entropy = great support. I'm going blood mage and elemental and I'm going to see how that works out.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm going to try blood magic this time around. I was strictly a force mage / primal on my ps3 run and towards the end of the game he was pretty weak. Spirit and entropy = great support. I'm going blood mage and elemental and I'm going to see how that works out.



Really? I found that Pull of the Abyss + Fist of the Maker + Chain Lightning quite easily destroys entire mobs.

And Tempest (if you manage all positioning, with FF is on, as to not get your team killed) is probably one of the strongest spells in the game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Some combinations are deadly, but towards the end of the game it just wasn't doing enough damage to stronger enemies. The only spell you can really do with my build on tougher enemies is chain lightning and that stone attack. Petrify works wonders too if you need to save yourself real fast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Im kinda regretting not rolling Mage in my first run because the game would have been so much more exciting.



you missed out on allot 

Mage is awesome

Trying to go the rivalry path with Bethany but shes so damn perky


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Having beaten the game with Rogue and Warrior and now playing Mage, unlike Origins, every class is extreme fun in its own right.

I also really need to get over my feeling bad everytime I'm a jerk-off just to appease to Fenris.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Piss Fenris off so much he realizes he's an idiot for hating mages. At least I hope that's what happens.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

That's what I would hope would happen but there's really no telling.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 14, 2011)

so general consensus on this game?

im torn between buying it or not buying it tommorow...have some disposable income..i absolutely loved the first one..been reading reviews and watching vids but just cant quite get into it..

you guys have any positive or neg feedback about the game?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> so general consensus on this game?
> 
> im torn between buying it or not buying it tommorow...have some disposable income..i absolutely loved the first one..been reading reviews and watching vids but just cant quite get into it..
> 
> you guys have any positive or neg feedback about the game?



its a love it or hate it game

Iam of the "love it" Party 

It has a better if less Epic/Traditional story, and great characters,and the combat is Fun as hell


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 14, 2011)

I say buy it. It's an amazing game and you'll get a lot of hours out of it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

I loved the game.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I have finished one run, this is an update of my initial opinion when I began playing.


Combat Mechanics:

- Brilliant, visceral and engaging.
- Plays exactly like Origins (yes it does, stop fucking lying by saying otherwise), but now every time I pause and make a tactical decision or character placement, it feels like the entire team factions like a well-oiled team and immediately reacts.
- Cross class combos work very well once you get an understanding of it, and it encourages you to think about the team you want to build.
- Unlike DA: Origins, every skill/spell feels like its genuinely useful. I really had trouble deciding while levelling at what to choose, unlike origins where you?re basically force to add spells/skills so you could get to the good ones.
- Camera works much better than anticipated. Playing nightmare with FF on and had no issues raining AOE?s all over battlefield while still running character positioning/placement as to not kill Carver/Aveline/Bella.  Only became an issue when there was an obscene amount of enemies on screen, and it became difficult to track.

  Rating: 9.5/10

PC/NPC?s:

- While I already thought M/Hawke sounded brilliant on the demo, this run through sold it to me utterly. The VA really sells all three tones and I do love the system keeping track of my personality. It really adds to the idea I am living the game through Hawke rather than simply playing him.
- The quality of work that went into the companions is astounding. Most of them felt well rounded and defined as far as personalities go, and while you can choose to disagree with them on fundamental reasons, it is still possible to have interesting and varied relationships with them. The most obvious example would be of course the mage/magic hating Fenris whom I managed to befriend despite being a mage and being mostly pro-mage. When he defected back to my side when I asked him to at the end game, it was a fucking brilliant moment.
  - Anders I feel deserves his own stub. Mostly because how much he fucking pissed me off, which in fact I consider a brilliant piece of work considering Bioware got me to feel genuine rage for what is basically a fake person.
  - Party banter is awesome. Witty, entertaining and feels like..I don?t know, real? And amazingly, I began to notice that companions began to change their relationships with other npcs as the game progresses. Most obvious was the change between Aveline and Bella which went from downright nasty in Act 1 to quite friendly by Act 3. As someone who likes both characters, it was quite touching.

  Rating: 10/10

Stroyline/Setting:

- I love Kirkwall, I really do. It looks and feels like a city of substance, as in I can believe it has history and purpose. I only wish they had populated it more, made it more?busy? It?s great in my opinion, but could have been better.
- Not happy about reuse of dungeons and areas, it?s not game/immersion breaking for me, but I am indeed disappointed Bioware.
-  I just have to say that I liked the way the story was framed and acted out. With Act 1 there was no ?purpose?, only that the Hawkes were poor refugee who has a slight name for themselves by their skills. And now they needed to make money so that they can basically survive. I know most will complain that it was nothing but a multitude of side quest, but story wise it made sense. Based on their social situation (as in there would no chance of them actually being involved in anything of genuine substance) at the beginning of the game, making money and attempting to strike it rich to improve their lot seems like a reasonable action to take.
  - And that I feel allowed to me get to know ?my? Hawke, or otherwise define who my character will be. The 1st act basically allows you to begin to build your character and how he reacts to the world around him and personally I found this quite brilliant. And then the second act I feel is to see how the world reacts to you and the choices you make in it. And because I felt the pacing and framing of the story in regards to this were quite well done, in my opinion it worked flawlessly.
  - I really have no words that would satisfy what I exactly feel about the 3rd act, so I am just going to say brilliant and leave it at that.

  Story - 10
  Setting - 7


  Rating: 8.5/10

Gameplay Mechanics/Graphic/interface:
- Character progression is intuitive and simple to do. I do like the fact that all player data is provided on the attribute screen so that you know with one glance what each attribute does for your character.
- Inventory system is well managed and while I know most are moaning about the fact you can?t muck with companions clothing/armor but personally it works for me. Getting to know Bella so far, I can?t help but hear her in my head telling Hawke to ?fuck off? for even assuming to think he had any say in how she dresses. So yeah, I can RP it as such and not care at all.
- Oh god, I love the new crafting system. I hated, hated, HATED the Origins version so thank god for this.
  - Graphics were good without being brilliant, character models were well done and some of the spell effects were quite brilliant. I personally found Kirkwall itself quite pretty, but the surrounding areas could have used a bit more work.
  - I found the UI, menu screen, world maps quite brilliant. Whilst admittedly abandoning the fantasy theme of origins, it was crisp and informative which all I basically need form my interface.

  GM - 8
  Graphics - 7
  Interface - 8


  Rating: 7.2/10

*Final Rating: 8.8/10*

  So yeah, really enjoyed this game.  :ho


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

In my review I actually stole whitey's setup for scoring (gameplay, story, graphics) because it's actually a really good way to score a game. I might review other games if I get the chance to play them.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Restarted but started doing Rivalry with Fenris (though kept the save I started doing Friendship with him as well).

Perhaps I should write a review now as well.


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

What was wrong with the crafting system in DA1 ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I know what BioWare claimed was the complaint (something I agree with), with the inventory being bogged down by the incessant crafting materials.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok seems like a must buy..


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I know what BioWare claimed was the complaint (something I agree with), with the inventory being bogged down by the incessant crafting materials.



Meh, nothing a little inventory managing couldn't fix. I liked the fact that you had to do the crafting yourself.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 14, 2011)

How's the economy in this one?

The main thing that killed my enjoyment of the 1st DA after a bit was the shitty economy. Savior of the world, ect ect but i barely had enough gold to keep myself stocked w/ basic healing poultrices and the -occasional- high-ish end gear upgrade.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

That was the problem - it was far from a "little" inventory management.

@Wolf - 90% of the best gear are drops anyway. I never had a problem with money, or buying items (though don't expect to hit that 100 sovereign achievement/trophy for console version in the first Act).


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> ok seems like a must buy..



The reactions over the game are pretty divided. I recommended you try out the demo first to get a feel for it.


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That was the problem - it was far from a "little" inventory management.



Never spent more than a couple of minutes on it personally but to each his own. It never bothered me in the slightest.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

I was never low on coin in Origins...


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

I ended DA2 with about 300 gold iirc.

The stuff in the BE is way overpriced btw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh God Best Banter Ever

Verric:Rivani stop Staring at my chest my Eyes are up here!
Isabella:But...Dat Chest Hair 
Verricon't you know how much i suffer under your Gaze I am a person!
Bella:Verric... 
Verric: Hah! Just Shitting you


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you guys even use healer/tank? On my first playthrough(albeit on normal) I didnt need either at all and my party got wiped out only once becasue I was too lazy to kite the dragon. Though I doubt I will get away with it on hard now, will have to take Anders. Damn :/

EDIT: Wait I got a brilliant idea. Since I finished the game as a 2 handed warrior/reaver now I can go full support/spirit healer. Varric, Isabela and Meril were on my party all the time, now I have to experience Anders, Fenris and Sebastian. So Sebastian and Fenris deliver the pain while I spec Anders as a damage dealer instead of a healer like most people do. Welp I am sooo gonna start playing this now!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously screw the Qunari in this game. Screw them all to hell.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> I ended DA2 with about 300 gold iirc.
> 
> The stuff in the BE is way overpriced btw.



I think I only ever used the mirror, haha.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2011)

I refuse to buy anything from there except for respec potions.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> Never spent more than a couple of minutes on it personally but to each his own. It never bothered me in the slightest.



Well, personally it never "bothered' me per say, I am experienced enough an RPG gamer to manage inventory, but I really thought it could have been better implemented. Especially considering how hard it was to find lyrium, and how many health potions you could end up with if you really bothered to look for elfroots, almost rendering a healing mage pointless.

I find I prefer this method much more, find material source, bring it to vendor(I almost never use the crafting table at home base) and they craft item.

Simple and it makes in-game sense. 

But hey, that's my personal take.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone here have any idea how to become the viscount, im on my third play and i want to get that damn achievement this time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2011)

How many acts are in this game?  I'm in Act III as we speak.  Am I nearing the end?





TRI05 said:


> ok seems like a must buy..


I think it's a must by if you enjoyed the last game.

This is the most addictive game I have played in at least 6 months.



Gowi said:


> I was never low on coin in Origins...


THIS.  OMG THIS.

The ability to buy up real estate is something Dragon Age should borrow from Fable.  I do every mission and never have any money to spend.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

FmDante said:


> Has anyone here have any idea how to become the viscount, im on my third play and i want to get that damn achievement this time.



I've heard it has to do with siding with the templars 100% but I'm not sure.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I've heard it has to do with siding with the templars 100% but I'm not sure.



Hardly, Meredith is against the Champion no matter how much you side with templars.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh cool here you are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nathaniel




Oh and there is that one boss with "Justice" quest, some huge wtf spider that is tearing me a new asshole.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Well, personally it never "bothered' me per say, I am experienced enough an RPG gamer to manage inventory, but I really thought it could have been better implemented. Especially considering how hard it was to find lyrium, and how many health potions you could end up with if you really bothered to look for elfroots, almost rendering a healing mage pointless.
> 
> I find I prefer this method much more, find material source, bring it to vendor(I almost never use the crafting table at home base) and they craft item.
> 
> ...



how do you get the recepie for heal potions?

i only got the ones for restoration potion

and god i need healing mages and potions so badly if you play on hard or nightmare

it sucks that you do so little dmg when an elite has around 1k hp


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Isabela's shout-out to "Sir Mix-A-Lot" was better.



Isabela: "I like big boats and I cannot lie."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anders doesn't seems to like Leliana, or so it seems.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leliana comes in act 3 to see how things are going between mages and templars. She notices that if magic breaks free in the city, nobody will be safe.
Which Anders says "You mean, YOU guys won't be safe."


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

It's more that he recognizes Leliana as a chantry pawn and isn't wrong about chantry being in trouble against mages; yeah, he's hardheaded and doesn't realize it beyond the FREEDOM AT ANY COST point of view of his.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I hate it that it *HAD* to be Anders.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't expect it, but from a narrative and character study POV; it seemed pretty obvious where it was leading.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I knew he was up to something but I didn't think it would impact the main plot. If it was anyone else but Anders I would have killed them with no remorse.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 14, 2011)

ALL OF MY HATE.

I fucking hate the fact that I'm being forced into a gay relationship with Anders. It's as though if you choose not to be his bum-chum, you get +10 Rivalry. WTF. NOT EVERYONE TAKES IT UP THE ASS, BIOWARE.

Understand this.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

^ IS it that bad? I played as female so it came of pretty natural.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ALL OF MY HATE.
> 
> I fucking hate the fact that I'm being forced into a gay relationship with Anders. It's as though if you choose not to be his bum-chum, you get +10 Rivalry. WTF. NOT EVERYONE TAKES IT UP THE ASS, BIOWARE.
> 
> Understand this.



Why wouldn't you want that ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why wouldn't you want that ?



Because Anders is not Alistair.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because Anders is not Alistair.



There must be a patch to turn Anders into a warrior .


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ IS it that bad? I played as female so it came of pretty natural.


It's annoying that I get Rivalry points simply for keeping our relationship professional.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

It's pretty easy to be friends with Anders regardless of gender. Just got to know what to do or say. Same with Fenris. Everyone has their quirks. And the flirt choices often DON'T effect rivalry/friendship.

Raging hard.  No electricity so can't play. Even when it goes back on, no guarantee of Internet. Balls.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 14, 2011)

This game blows


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some DA2 shenaningans


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2011)

wohoo i beat it once 

but i killed anders in the end and sided with the templars xD


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey people,

I just wanted to drop by and say AAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNDERSSS!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can totally see The Boss like this


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ALL OF MY HATE.
> 
> I fucking hate the fact that I'm being forced into a gay relationship with Anders. It's as though if you choose not to be his bum-chum, you get +10 Rivalry. WTF. NOT EVERYONE TAKES IT UP THE ASS, BIOWARE.
> 
> Understand this.



Actually he came to respect me as a good friend, not gay...Just romance someone and he goes "I'm glad you found someone, also glad we can remain good friends"


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant you romance someone with full rivalry meter? I thought you can.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2011)

except for isabella you can romance the rest with full rivalry


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Actually he came to respect me as a good friend, not gay...Just romance someone and he goes* "I'm glad you found someone, also glad we can remain good friends"*


That sounds homo as fuck. If a chick said that to me it's obvious she wanted soemthing from me. 



Yagami1211 said:


> I can totally see The Boss like this


What? I don't like Fenris. :> Shitty, typical oh so angst, so moody, and so edgy character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

After having been using Fenris, he's better than expected. Making the only BAD character Carver. He and Anders are both moodier and more angst-ridden than Fenris. And at least Fenris has some sense of humor while Anders lost his.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup dragging along Fenris and Anders has been very amusing so far. Wonder if Sebastian is going to hate both of them for some added hilarity.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Yup dragging along Fenris and Anders has been very amusing so far. Wonder if Sebastian is going to hate both of them for some added hilarity.



Better : Fenris, Merrill and Anders.

no one can get along.

For Fenris, Merrill if The Fool
For Merrill, Fenris is a big meanie.
For Merrill, Anders is not so bad
For Anders, Merrill don't know what she's doing. And he doesn't think much of Fenris.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Better, Fenris, Merrill and Anders.
> 
> no one can get along.
> 
> ...



Yep. This was pretty much my whole game. Classy as fuck. No wonder everyone keeps bitching.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2011)

My preferences are as follows:

Varic
Isabela
Aveline
Fenris
Merrill
Carver
Bethany
Anders

Aveline's romance quest was hilarious.  Reminded me of trying to impress the ladies in Persona 3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Aveline is too damned judgmental and borderline Templar.

Also Merrill clearly views Anders as closed-minded and hypocritical. Which is true.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2011)

You can't romance Aveline?  It seems like I saw the heart icon several times when I was conversing with her.

And how many Acts is this game broken up into?  I am on Act 3.  Is this the final Act?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

TBH all of the characters in DA2 were...  Most of them were to focus on their ideas and beliefs they will pressure you into agreeing with them. At least thats how I felt anyways.  

Varric was the only "_normal_" one if you wanna call it that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Isabela? She cared even less about what people were (Varric questions you regardless of what side you pick - Isabela doesn't). The only one that applied pressure was Anders. Everyone has a comment but no one was forceful besides him. One exception being The Last Straw but even that can be worked around. It was a more realistic view of how people tend to actually work and some times you can fix it through a lot of work instead of every other RPG in history where you just say "Hey bitch. Rethink your lifestyle." and it works.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't get to recruited Isabela.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Better : Fenris, Merrill and Anders.
> 
> no one can get along.
> 
> ...



True but hard difficulty pretty much forces you to exploit cross class combos so a party without rogue(no trap disarming and lockpick too) will suffer :/

Will definitely try it if I am going through it as a rogue though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> It's annoying that I get Rivalry points simply for keeping our relationship professional.



i dont know what you did wrong but that didn't happen with me


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

As if anyone wants to be friends with a terrorist.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Whenever I disagree with *Aveline* she goes apeshit on me, telling me I am a bad bad person and I should feel bad.  
*Merril* is just so fucking stupid. It's not cute. I don't understand how anyone can think being a retard is cute. Reminds me of those stupid blond chicks. 
*Fenris* is so edgy and moody. Too deep for me. I can never understand him baaaww.
Fucking *Carver*.
*Bethany* is nice. 
*Anders* is a terrorist.. and a liar. 
*Varric *is the best character.

It's almost as if Bioware took the complaining of people saying Jacob and Kaidan was so boring to "heart." So then they decided to come up with _these _characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

whats not to understand about fennris, he hates magic and slavery


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> whats not to understand about fennris, he hates magic and slavery



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys, i finished the game few times and a question arose to me. Witch hunt events took place near the end of DA2. So, are those events canon for the story if so, which ending for witch hunt is the most plausible.

PS. does anyone have the bug that when varric end the story he always ends that isabela stayed with hawke?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2011)

Boss.  No offense, but you haven't been playing a lot of RPG's if you think these are bad characters.  They are as well developed and as well written as you see in this genre.

I will agree with you that everyone throws a hissy fit when things don't go their way though.

Merrill's mirror quest for instance.  I was concerned.  She seemed like a fanatic when she described what she was trying to do.  So I decided to hold onto the object.  And I got like +105 Rivalry after that and she was a bitch the rest of the game regardless of what response I chose.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Review
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Reposting review because I doubt most people were on at 1 -2 am.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

FmDante said:


> Hey guys, i finished the game few times and a question arose to me. Witch hunt events took place near the end of DA2. So, are those events canon for the story if so, which ending for witch hunt is the most plausible.
> 
> PS. does anyone have the bug that when varric end the story he always ends that isabela stayed with hawke?


I think Bioware said witch hunt is filler... so it doesn't really matter.



Rukia said:


> Boss.  No offense, but you haven't been playing a lot of RPG's if you think these are bad characters.  They are as well developed and as well written as you see in this genre.
> 
> I will agree with you that everyone throws a hissy fit when things don't go their way though.
> 
> Merrill's mirror quest for instance.  I was concerned.  She seemed like a fanatic when she described what she was trying to do.  So I decided to hold onto the object.  And I got like +105 Rivalry after that and she was a bitch the rest of the game regardless of what response I chose.


I didn't say they were bad characters. I'm just saying I don't like them. Hell I think the character development in DA2 is a lot better than in DA1. Where is my badass bro? Goddamn Bioware.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

So barring Boss' Bio-hate, is this game good enough to play and not get bored or angry at?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I swear... them developers at Bioware gives me my daily dosage of entertainment.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> So barring Boss' Bio-hate, is this game good enough to play and not get bored or angry at?



You'll get angry at the characters.  And game is boring for the first half. Story picks up near the en of act 2, and shit shits the fan in act 3. You'll enjoy it. It's _good_.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Avanost he truly is a pioneer in objectivity. 



The Boss said:


> You'll get angry at the characters.  And game is boring for the first half. Story picks up near the en of act 2, and shit shits the fan in act 3. You'll enjoy it. It's _good_.



That's good to know.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Avanost he truly is a pioneer in objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know.



One advice.

Dont expect it to be on the level of other BioWare games.

Its not.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadly it isn't. I enjoyed it a lot though.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

I never even saw Dragon Age 1 on the level of other Bioware games.

I just found it a fun lengthy fantasy RPG. I play alot of RPGs so that one wasn't exactly the "Shit" to me.

I also played it on console PS3 before I even played it on PC so I didn't get how this game was getting 9.5's and shit and I still don't. 

My expectations are always low.

People's hype = their own undoing.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

^ If you didn't see DA1 on the level of other Bioware games then I don't know what you will consider DA2 as. It's not even on the same level as Mass Effect.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Blood Mage or Archer. I dunno what to do


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Saiko said:


> One advice.
> 
> Dont expect it to be on the level of other BioWare games.
> 
> Its not.



Well its better then Da1,and Jade empire, sooooooo


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Blood Mage or Archer. I dunno what to do



 both are badass, archer for 1 on 1 with arishok


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure if want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Be a Filthy demon infested Blood mage


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Be a Filthy demon infested Blood mage



And be hated by the rest of Thedas


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

The problem is getting a good build with a blood mage. What would be a good compliment with blood magic?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

FmDante said:


> And be hated by the rest of Thedas



Play as mage, use blood magic. Tell everyone blood magic is evil. Play the game as a hypocrite.  

In fact, this is my 2nd run. Hopefully I'll pull through and finish a 2nd run.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some Merrill-ism

Merrill ruins one of Hawke's attempts to distract some guards

Hawke: You've got to come help! There's a building on fire!
Guard: What? The loot will burn!
Merrill: There is no actual fire, is there?
Hawke: ... its a trick, Merrill.
Merrill: Oh! Well, its very clever then!
*guards attack*


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

I need a good blood mage build. I wonder how spirit healer + blood mage would be


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Play as mage, use blood magic. Tell everyone blood magic is evil. Play the game as a hypocrite.
> 
> In fact, this is my 2nd run. Hopefully I'll pull through and finish a 2nd run.



My 4th play will be as a warrior and this time im going for sarcastic killer type 

Templar ending was soo much better, too bad DA:II doesnt have the ending scene saying: "All of us stayed with the champion till he disappeared.





Awesome said:


> I need a good blood mage build. I wonder how spirit healer + blood mage would be



Yeah, spirit healer is always for capacity. With some "blood magic gets +1 mana per hp" gear on, you can achieve something insane like a 1:6 or 1:7 ratio, and toss off 60 mana spells for 6 health.

If you combine it with the Spirit Healer trick Vitality (+100 passive health regeneration), Grim Sacrifice and One Foot In, you'll never run out of power, ever, and can sustain a few party buff spells on top.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I will never understand why this artist is pro-dwarf.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 14, 2011)

FmDante said:


> My 4th play will be as a warrior and this time im going for sarcastic killer type
> 
> Templar ending was soo much better, too bad DA:II doesnt have the ending scene saying: "All of us stayed with the champion till he disappeared.
> 
> ...



Wait wait.. Amell .. Amell wasnt that the name of the family of the Uncle and the Mother of Hawke before she married ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I will never understand why this artist is pro-dwarf.



Because the dwarves are awesome

You Humans are all racist


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Because the dwarves are awesome
> 
> You Humans are all racist



... but would you fuck one?


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Wait wait.. Amell .. Amell wasnt that the name of the family of the Uncle and the Mother of Hawke before she married ?



Also the family name of the Human Mage Origin in Origins.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... but would you fuck one?



In my Dwarf Noble Origin, I fucked two Dwarves. Just sayin'.


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually fucked a male elf in the whorehouse by accident. I should have zoomed in a bit.

Damn those androgynous cunts


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish they had the "delete character" option on BioWare's site.


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I wish they had the "delete character" option on BioWare's site.



Bioware's social site could use a make-over. It's pretty confusing imo and the layout is abysmal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... but would you fuck one?




*Spoiler*: __ 












 Yes, Yes i would


----------



## FmDante (Mar 14, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Wait wait.. Amell .. Amell wasnt that the name of the family of the Uncle and the Mother of Hawke before she married ?



Yup, Amell is also Wardens surname in Origins as a magi

Seems all Bioware's badass characters have double r in their names, Varric, Garrus, just sayin'


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> I actually fucked a male elf in the whorehouse by accident. I should have zoomed in a bit.



 I did the same thing.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Re-watching this trailer made me want to use Blood Magic actually. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 14, 2011)

Ya know, I kinda understand why the Chantry wants to keep a lid on mages. The Tevinter Empire is led by mages and they are pretty much complete sadistic assholes who have more in common with the Draka then with any historical society except for the Assyrians who invented new forms of torture and slow death execution pretty much for the fun of it. I can't imagine how much worse the Tevinters were at their height.

Still, the Templars in Kirkwall are some KGBesque goon squad.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah.

Oh, note, there's no denying that Meredith leaves sanity behind starting at least in act 2, if not earlier, but the reason the Grand Cleric is so undecided is because even crazy Meredith has one legitimate point; this city is *up to its fucking ass* in blood mages. I mean, seriously. I saw more abominations in this goddamn game than I did in the Circle quest in DA1, and that was with Uldred on a rampage! The sort of shit that made Greagoir desperate enough to call down a Rite of Annulment felt like an average month in this shithole!

And when you find out *why* this city is up to its ass in blood mages (or if you just click over the spoiler below), you will want to punch someone in the dick so very very bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The First Enchanter who seems so reasonable is in fact covering up for even the worst kind of blood mages, on the grounds that 'If Meredith knew about them, she'd just use that as an excuse to come down on us harder!' Yeah, because she's not doing that *already*, you firiggin' genius.

Oh, one of those blood mages? One that you specifically find a letter from Orsino among the dude's personal effects, after you whack him? A guy that Orsino not only was covering up for (he admits this in the templar ending) knowing what the guy was doing all along, but was acutally interested in the research of?

The necromantic serial killer who does up Hawke's mother. And let me tell you, if you haven't hit that scene yet, its fully as bad as the 'head in a box' scene from Se7en.

First Enchanter Orsino was accomplice to that shit.

FUCK ORSINO.




Let me tell you, man, there's something seriously sad when the honest and 'Look, mages must be kept controlled and blood mages have to die, but this is completely out of line!  Nothing can justify this!' templar in Kirkwall is freaking *Cullen*, aka Captain Kill-Them-All from DA1.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

the game is really good at giving both side of the argument good points


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 14, 2011)

There is Thrask too, who so far seems pretty nice.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Thrask is definitely the better Templar than Cullen, imo.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, yeah.   I meant nice _loyalist_ templars; Thrask is actually secretly part of the apostate underground railroad.  (That's not a big spoiler; he 'outs' himself to you in Act 1.)


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Re-watching this trailer made me want to use Blood Magic actually.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

Put your self in the shoes of a Kirkwall citizen during the time Hawke was in it. Do you think that all mages should be killed? I think yes, and I would too. I would rather be ruled by Templars than some Apostate blood mage if I was a citizen. I would have all those mages killed.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Put your self in the shoes of a Kirkwall citizen during the time Hawke was in it. Do you think that all mages should be killed? I think yes, and I would too. I would rather be ruled by Templars than some Apostate blood mage if I was a citizen. I would have all those mages killed.



What if you were a mage.  Or one of your family member is one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Honestly, I can't decide. I think DAII showed better that both sides are completely flawed and have their valid points. It's really a double-edged sword. You can say the Circle doesn't work, it's still oppressive... but you can't honestly say you can let all of the mages go. It's admittedly one of the things I like - there, in my opinion, is no clear-cut answer.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Thrask is definitely the better Templar than Cullen, imo.



Actually Thrask, based on the definition of his job, is a horribly bad templar.

Cullen surprised me, considering his "kill all them dirty mages" atitude in Origins, he genuinely seems horrified by Meredith's descend into madness whilst upholding his own beliefs in regards to mages.

Hell, instead attempting to kill me at the end game, he's telling Meredith Hawke should be captured only and then turns on her when she refused to budge.

I may not agree with his views, but I find I can respect him.

Unlike Anders, that nug humping cunt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

tharsk was too nice thogh that ended up getting him killed


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Actually Thrask, based on the definition of his job, is a horribly bad templar.
> 
> Cullen surprised me, considering his "kill all them dirty mages" atitude in Origins, he genuinely seems horrified by Meredith's descend into madness whilst upholding his own beliefs in regards to mages.
> 
> ...



I phrased that poorly - he's a horrible Templar but I think as a person, he's better (I just said Templar as a classification of saying who was the best person out of them, in my opinion).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Cullen is awesome in DA2. He's my favorite NPC.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 14, 2011)

There is an actual character in this game that has my name


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh god, bring Isabella in the "Zevran" sub quest for some lulz.

Zevran : Now, I must say good bye.
Isabella : What ? And sex ?
Zevran : Ohhh Isabella, how much I missed you ...
Merrill : Are we sure he was from the crows ?

Or 

Zevran : I don't know why people like them think they can kill you or The Warden.
Hawke : Tell me about it, it's my everyday routine.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 14, 2011)

.....I just read something which is pissing me off.

The Primal tree does not incur friendly fire. Which means every I use Pull of the Abyss +  Gravitic + get all close range fighters out of range + Tempest I have been wasting time time and mana.

Fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> There is an actual character in this game that has my name



You think that's bad

I have a little Brother named Sebastian

and a Brother named Duncan


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh god, bring Isabella in the "Zevran" sub quest for some lulz.
> 
> Zevran : Now, I must say good bye.
> Isabella : What ? And sex ?
> ...



In mine, Isabela asked about sex and Zevran agreed - Hawke made a comment and Isabela said "You can join" and I agreed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

^gonna have to do that on my Sleeze with a heart of gold play through lol


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wait until the endgame. Some people will surprise you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Knight-Commander Meredith, _I relieve you of command!_"


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 14, 2011)

ENCHANTMENT!


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Isabela's romance was a LOT more fulfilling than I expected it to be.

Also, does anyone know about/how to get the Terror on the Coast quest for Act 1? It takes place on Wounded Coast apparently and involves meeting Sophia Dryden.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I almost feel bad telling Thrask to pay me to keep my mouth shut about his apostate daughter.

...almost.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

i love bringing Anders along while i am being a dick to Mages

"why the hell are u doing this in front of me!"

Cus yous a bitch


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

It's even better when YOU'RE a Mage.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2011)

All this hate for Anders...psh haters. Dude did what he had to do. I spared his life, and let him fight by my side. He my bro!


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Best humorous Hawke line: "Don't worry! Helping people _and_ killing people is what I'm best at."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> All this hate for Anders...psh haters. Dude did what he had to do. I spared his life, and let him fight by my side. He my bro!



Bros dont use and betray u, and murder innocent people


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

I can be on Anders' side when he was just doing little shit, like when we broke in to try and find Karl or the apostate underground.

But seriously, blowing up the Chantry and murdering most of all High Cleric Elthina (who was quite possibly the only SENSIBLE person in the game) was just... awful. I honestly question the humanity of anyone who could support that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2011)

He had to do what he had to do. Fuck shit up to get shit done. US bombed a bunch of innocent people to get the shit done. Anders just did the same. He know how it has to go down


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 14, 2011)

God. I wish Justice took Anders' place. He is certainly a much more respectable character.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2011)

Justice was awesome, his evilness I wanted on my team!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Just wait until the endgame. Some people will surprise you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I came when that happened.  



Kitsukaru said:


> God. I wish Justice took Anders' place. He is certainly a much more respectable character.


Implying Anders isn't what made Awakening bearable.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> He had to do what he had to do. Fuck shit up to get shit done. US bombed a bunch of innocent people to get the shit done. Anders just did the same. He know how it has to go down



Except it didn't get shit done - just 'caused the death of ALL of the mages, and death of many, many more people. Although I don't agree with the US methods at all, they did it to END shit. Anders did it to START shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2011)

But nothing was getting done. This way it begins the war that has been on the edge for years now and get it over with. Sometimes gotta START shit to actually END it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I side with Anders too. I mean something BIG had to happen or else nothing was gonna get done. It's how the world works. 



Anyways, I stole Avaline's freckles.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

And nothing productive is still getting done.

Congrats, Anders. You destroyed the entire world.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Implying Anders isn't what made Awakening bearable.



Implying Nathaniel, Sigurn, and Justice weren't better characters and that Anders in awakening wasn't just Alister with magic


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I side with Anders too. I mean something BIG had to happen or else nothing was gonna get done. It's how the world works.


 The civil rights movment did just fine with out nuking a building full of innocent people






> Anyways, I stole Avaline's freckles.


 hehe Frecklespek


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2011)

IMPLYING OGHREN SOLOING 2 ARMORED ORGES AT THE KEEP WHILE YOU SAVED THE CITY WASNT THE BEST OUTCOME


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

In other news I'm much more satisfied with Mage headwear in this game than in Origins.  Hoods = Win


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In other news I'm much more satisfied with Mage headwear in this game than in Origins.  Hoods = Win



Hood of the Overseer > all other head ware


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2011)

YEP
I am going Mage Pro Templar Lord Hawke next playthrough
No Romance :<
Maybe Merrill should I want to delve into some Blood Magic... 
Ooooh...
Summoning a desire demon and having a three way with Merill
I LIKE THIS IDEA 
:33

ALso by the way Garrus
I hate how you end up being right 

Honestly I decided to hate elves
but I stuck Fenris and Merrill in my party every now and then
and well
FUCKING BIOWARE
Making characters I want to not give a shit about likeable


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2011)

Apparently we can flirt with non-romanceable characters.  Random Elf in the Dalish Village.  Aveline.  Zevran.

Speaking of Zevran.  Funny dialogue came out of that encounter.

"Isabela, you know him best.  What do you think?"

"I've had better."



This game has some hilarious dialogue.  I can't believe The Boss dislikes it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2011)

Isabella is just gold


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This game has some hilarious dialogue.  I can't believe The Boss dislikes it.



 I don't completely hate it. It's _good_... just not great. I will say this is the first time I have develop a deep hate for one of the characters, Merrill.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2011)

Still wish to delete old characters.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Merill can suck a million cocks. That bitch betrayed me in the fade. I should stab her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Merill can suck a million cocks. That bitch betrayed me in the fade. I should stab her.



Every one betrays u in the fade Except [ironically enough] Anders

I brought Fenris with and he promptly turned around and killed My Hawke AND Anders in 2 strikes


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Every one betrays u in the fade Except [ironically enough] Anders
> 
> I brought Fenris with and he promptly turned around and killed My Hawke AND Anders in 2 strikes



I took Aveline, Merrill and Sebastian. Aveline and Merrill turned on me.

Took Isabela, Merrill and Fenris. Isabela and Merrill turned on me.

"I like big boats. I cannot lie."


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 15, 2011)

True, Aveline betrayed me as well, but it angers me even more that Merril betrayed me because she had no real reason to. She assumed that with the power of  demon she could liberate her people? Like fucking hell. She couldn't possibly be that fucking stupid. She knows fully well that a demon, in control of her physical form, wouldn't care for her people. Yet she still gave herself willingly. This bitch was to become a keeper.

Aveline, on the other hand, was understandable. She is not a mage, she lacks understanding of the fade and how to fight against it, and she was enticed by what she believed to be her husband. An easy prey for a demon.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I took Aveline, Merrill and Sebastian. Aveline and Merrill turned on me.
> 
> Took Isabela, Merrill and Fenris. Isabela and Merrill turned on me.
> 
> "I like big boats. I cannot lie."



"Should I turn around now to let you stab me in the back, or should I let it be a surprise?"

Oh Isabela. 

Finished fighting the High Dragon on Hard.  Sucker took me 30 minutes to chew through all that health and all those adds.  Long enough to force me to reapply all my poisons and potions.  It was not that hard of a fight, I found the duel to be much harder, it just took forever to chew through all of that.  She did drop some nice loot though, shame she dropped a purple mace and not a two handed sword.  That is one nightmare fight I will be skipping.

I am approaching the end and I am looking forward to it.  I just have to be careful and not rush it.  I do feel bad for Fenris because I haven't talked to him since the Second Act.  I will make it up to him next play through when I play as a mage.  It will be me as a mage, with Varric, Isabella and Fenris.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And nothing productive is still getting done.
> 
> Congrats, Anders. You destroyed the entire world.



We don't know that. We gotta wait for the next game to see what happens due to these events. However if it was same old same old, it just be the circle and Templars at each other's throats.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

iam playign origins again to get another play through to Import

my god its almost unplayable now the combat is soooooo slow


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> iam playign origins again to get another play through to Import
> 
> my god its almost unplayable now the combat is soooooo slow



Yeah, I hear you; I keep spamming a out of habit due to DA2 when I play Origins.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh man all the hindsight is gonna make Awakening awesome

Anders:"what you people know about justice could fill a tin cup"


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 15, 2011)

I just started this game as Warrior, but I'm thinking of starting over as a Rogue with custom made Hawke.

Should I?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Why would you use default Hawke?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Why would you use default Hawke?



Because Female Default Hawke is beautiful.

Also, is every interaction with Isabela a laugh waiting to happen?
Yeah I brought her to the fade and picked the middle option of letting her stab me in the back.
THEN SHE PROCEEDS TO ONE SHOT MY HAWKE D:
all I see is 780 damage over my hawke's
not head 
but body


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

i can't get to like melee dps xD

i like having my dps in the back where they usually don't get targeted xD

playing as a mage this time around, but i still have aveline as my tank. are 2handed warriors any good for dps? or will i have to respec those 2 war to shield and sword?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

Melee DPS in this is sooo busted
Holy smite maxed with devour and sac frenzy maxed templar/reaver trees
Max out two and vangaurd

this is what you do
activate Claymore/CLeave -> Scythe -> Holy Smite
And now since there are dead bodies around you you can sac frenzy / aura of pain -> Devour :33
and if you have a mage with a maxxed death syphon on 
they love you pek


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't completely hate it. It's _good_... just not great. I will say this is the first time I have develop a deep hate for one of the characters, Merrill.


Merrill and Anders give Mages a bad name.

The first two games focused on the conflict between Mages and Templars.  That is why I think Dragon Age 3 should head to Tevinter.  It would be incredibly interesting to see a country that doesn't have that issue.  I'm curious to see how different it is there.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

YAY THEN WE CAN HAVE OUR OWN SLAVE ELVES 
Ill use blood magic on my slave elves to make them have bigger boobs 
AND BY SACRIFICING THERE FAMILY TO DO SO  

i sac there father to give my elf slave bigger titties
I cant wait for dragon age 3 

also yeah
dragon age blood magic fanfic can do alot of things 
[Blood] tentacle monsters 
body implants 
make someone forcefully give you a oral sex because the mind says no but since you control their blood the body says
 OH YEAH


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 15, 2011)

"BioWare employee accused of manipulating Dragon Age 2 Metacritic scores"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> iam playign origins again to get another play through to Import
> 
> my god its almost unplayable now the combat is soooooo slow



Use this.  Its what I use since most of my original saves are on 360, and I have DA2 for PC.....

If you have 360... sorry.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

It's so damn hilarious to hear Merrill school Anders all the time. 

Also, still wish I knew how to get that damn Terror on the Coast quest.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

Guys.. I just realized that DA2 has no epilogue text for the characters.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Varric's conclusion vaugely covers that though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

it'
s hilarious to hear Isabela school Anders
Hell Anders getting schooled period is hilarious


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Varric's conclusion vaugely covers that though.



Point was the game is even more "_Mass Effect_" then I thought. Said this before but I'll say it again. Dragon Age is a fine series by itself. It never need to be changed into something like Mass Effect. The game would have sold just as much (probably more) if they didn't turn it into Dragon Effect 2. I don't understand why Bioware keeps fixing things that aren't broken.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't understand it, but I'll follow it just the same.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Because it's called "improvement."


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

Improving something that isn't broken? Wut. 

Turning DA2 to Mass Effect was a shit idea... but that's just _my_ opinion.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Point was the game is even more "_Mass Effect_" then I thought. Said this before but I'll say it again. Dragon Age is a fine series by itself. It never need to be changed into something like Mass Effect. The game would have sold just as much (probably more) if they didn't turn it into Dragon Effect 2. I don't understand why Bioware keeps fixing things that aren't broken.



Last time i played Dragon age 2 it reminded me of... well... dragon age. How can it remind ME i have no idea. It used some features that ME used, i still cant see how few good elements from another game make it similar to ME. It's pathetic to call DA2 somehing like ME.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

FmDante said:


> Last time i played Dragon age 2 it reminded me of... well... dragon age. How can it remind ME i have no idea. It used some features that ME used, i still cant see how few good elements from another game make it similar to ME. *It's pathetic to call DA2 somehing like ME.*


Cool story bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> "BioWare employee accused of manipulating Dragon Age 2 Metacritic scores"



If I worked hard on a game and then retarded idiots went crazy and gave it a 0/10 you damn right I'd try to balance it out.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Cool story bro.



But he is correct.

Outside changes to game mechanics (voiced PC, dialogue wheel and fixed party inventory), the game still feels more or less intact.

Combat on nightmare is about 95% similar to Origins(currently doing 2nd run with warrior on normal mode and I'll have to concede it really feels different, loads of fun mind you, but different), characters are still well written and portrayed (probably better in fact), it is emotionally engaging, storyline is interesting and epic(I acknowledge that this will probably come down to personal taste) and it genuinely makes me feel like I am participating(not simply playing, but participating) in an event that shapes the future of the age.

So basically it still feels like a game set in the Dragon Age. All the highs I achieved in Origins, I am basically achieving them all over again.

So yeah, I can't accept that simply because of some alterations to the game mechanics and suddenly this is a different game all together.

And fyi, just throwing this out there, 2-handed warrior + activate Cleave + Scythe/Might Blow + Holy Smite = Epic murder of entire mobs.

Just awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> If I worked hard on a game and then retarded idiots went crazy and gave it a 0/10 you damn right I'd try to balance it out.


This.

I don't understand how anyone could seriously score this a 4/10 or lower.  It definitely has it's share of problems, but the good trumps the bad.  I play a lot of games, very few are as good as this.

6/10 is a fair review.

I like it, so my personal score is probably 8.5/10.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

Bioware employees should be above stuff like that. Nobody gives a fuck about metacritic anyway.

Only thing he managed to do now is give his company bad rep.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Improving something that isn't broken? Wut.
> 
> .



there were some "broken" things thogh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

I could understand if it was every employee at BioWare doing it, or the individual trying to make multiple accounts. But it was one. One single person. One review. Not even a professional review which is the more-common thing viewed at MetaCritic. One user score. Out of over 500 for the PS3 version alone (over 1,000 reviews for the 360 version, and over 1,500 for the PC version).

Let's say the average score was 5 out of ten (which it wasn't - if you look the most common is 0-3). Using basic math, let's through in Avanost's one 10 score. It would bring the total score up to a whopping 5.02 from a 5.00. Unethical? Not really. That's just idiotic - again it was ONE review from ONE person.

Anyone who doesn't believe that movie cast/crew, musicians, other video game developers AND producers don't already do this are as blind as Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> But he is correct.
> 
> Outside changes to game mechanics (voiced PC, dialogue wheel and fixed party inventory), the game still feels more or less intact.
> 
> ...



yeah i started my first run as warrior and it was a pain in the ass during those battles on hard difficulty.

i had to lower it down to casual just so i could finish the game cause i was getting sick of having to restart almost every fight that happened.

now i play as a mage and it is a lot easier, but then i play on normal difficulty. 3rd run i probably play rogue and then maybe on hard difficulty.

but why does merril not have a spell tree for healing  i hate it. forces me to take anders along. don't want to take him along as my healer. 

2nd run i main my char as a healer  it helps during those boss fights to have a healer, cause those cool downs on potions are just not enough to keep the tank alive xD


----------



## FmDante (Mar 15, 2011)

Reviews and rating system in these times suck, they are overused, companies can buy out reviewers for a good score and different opinions give different ratings. There are people who like this change and there are stubborn people ( not saying its bad) who like the old settings, just because of that we get shit ratings and good ratings. Why the fuck do we need rating system? You cant judge a game by ratings, you might like it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Just like people who judge a game before it's even released.

Or anything about the gameplay, sound, or in-game design is even shown.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I never trust mainstream reviews, I only trust reviewers that have similar tastes to me or give an honest opinion (user made reviews like whity)


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

I only trust Jessica Chobot.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

Never trust reviews from the game press.

The stuff that goes on behind the scenes at EA for example is simply disgusting.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 15, 2011)

I just tried this little glitch out and all i have to say is holy shit, it works. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKpY1hY9gsU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

>Implying any publisher, like Activision, is any better


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> >Implying any publisher, like Activision, is any better



I didn't imply anything of that sort.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't infer that you implied.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Just like people who judge a game before it's even released.
> 
> Or anything about the gameplay, sound, or in-game design is even shown.



Hope you didn't mean the new DmC, i'll say again, it is not the gameplay or UE3 that pisses off people, it's Capcoms ego and their ideas for a perfect DMC game when they clearly see, their new dante isnt cool.

It's what we seen, we judged that, we didnt judge the game, we judged the design. That isnt wrong. That is right, they showed shit, and shitstorm began. Fans didnt like it, and if the company has the nerve to claim its going to be the best game. Well then, fuck it.

Bioware is probably the only company that didnt fucked up as many others, even Ubi fucked up last year. Demands for games go higher and higher each year. And everyone has the illusion ha games are losing quality.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

*headdesk*

I'll blame it on the painkillers


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

FmDante said:


> Hope you didn't mean the new DmC, i'll say again, it is not the gameplay or UE3 that pisses off people, it's Capcoms ego and their ideas for a perfect DMC game when they clearly see,* their new dante isnt cool.*



Says who

Old dante wasn't all that "cool" ether


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

FmDante said:


> Hope you didn't mean the new DmC, i'll say again, it is not the gameplay or UE3 that pisses off people, it's Capcoms ego and their ideas for a perfect DMC game when they clearly see, their new dante isnt cool.
> 
> It's what we seen, we judged that, we didnt judge the game, we judged the design. That isnt wrong. That is right, they showed shit, and shitstorm began. Fans didnt like it, and if the company has the nerve to claim its going to be the best game. Well then, fuck it.



You represent the entirely of thousands people who flat-out SAY it's a bad game? It's been said, on numerous occasions, that the game is BAD, even by magazines and previewers at the event.

Not to mention you're basing the new Dante as "not being cool" from a trailer that shows him doing the same exact things as Dante, having the same exact personality as one of the four Dantes has, that was only two minutes long.

@Alien - Don't. I'm fucking with you.  I'm just speaking my natural distaste for Activision.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You represent the entirely of thousands people who flat-out SAY it's a bad game? It's been said, on numerous occasions, that the game is BAD, even by magazines and previewers at the event.
> 
> Not to mention you're basing the new Dante as "not being cool" from a trailer that shows him doing the same exact things as Dante, having the same exact personality as one of the four Dantes has, that was only two minutes long.



he Was "smoking" so he is radically different


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 15, 2011)

i need help my brother has two  morencompanions  than me - fenris and anders 

how do i get these two ?

Am still in act 1


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he Was "smoking" so he is radically different



Oh right. That was the original creator's breaking point why he threw a bitch fit on Twitter.  And why everyone called him "emo" and "Justin Bieber" even though he acted much like one of the four Dante incarnations.

He cared so much, he should've stayed on and not cried like a little bitch when something got changed. Remedy and Sam Lake aren't crying over what happened to Max Payne - they're wishing Rockstar lock. At least have some common fucking deceny.

But getting back on track, I'm loving rocking an Archer. Actually more useful than Origins and so much more fun. I love going from slashing up a guy with the gnarly looking dagger that you see in all those cutscenes after they get too close then moving seamlessly into shooting the guy behind him with an arrow when he falls.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> i need help my brother has two  morencompanions  than me - fenris and anders
> 
> how do i get these two ?
> 
> Am still in act 1



go to the hanged man talk to Verric do that quest, then go home and check your messages Fenris's quest is called bait and switch, be sure to head to the hanged man again to get  Isabela


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> i need help my brother has two  morencompanions  than me - fenris and anders
> 
> how do i get these two ?
> 
> Am still in act 1



Anders is a requirement so don't worry. You can't continue the game without him. When you speak to Varric in the Hanged Man he'll mention finding a Grey Warden with maps - this is Anders. Just follow the questline called "Tranquility."

Fenris is an optional so you need to get him before you get too far. The questline is called "Bait and Switch" - you need to speak to either the Smuggler Athenril or Mercenary, whoever you helped/helped you get into Kirkwall. After that you'll get a letter about the quest Bait and Switch in your mail in your home (Gamlen's place in Lowtown), and you can go to Lowtown at night to start it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> But getting back on track, I'm loving rocking an Archer. Actually more useful than Origins and so much more fun. I love going from slashing up a guy with the gnarly looking dagger that you see in all those cutscenes after they get too close then moving seamlessly into shooting the guy behind him with an arrow when he falls.



...that dose sound pretty BA


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

I totally wanted that dagger you see all the time in the cutscenes. At first I thought melee with the archer was just strange karate kicks and smacking them with the bow but when I switched back to long-range I could still see the knife in her hand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

would u say archer is better then dual wielder?


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

It's hard to say right now because I'm only level 6 with my Archer, so I'm not sure how well the Specializations will play into it.

Admittedly as an Archer I'm using more techs I didn't utilize as much as a DW such as Evade and Chameleon's Breath.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm replaying DA: O with a human noble mage (used the adoption mod). I made the mistake of installing about 8 GB of mods, some difficulty and spawn tweaks along with new spells.
I'm currently playing an Evoker (can summon defense spirits) cold magic specced + the Armageddon spell combo. Despite my overpowered skills the mods really made the monsters kick my ass. I had to slide down to easy in order to kill the first ogre and even then  Alistair and Dog got curbstomped.  After Flemeth I specced Morrigan into a shapeshifter + some modded buffs. She can turn into a demon now. I headed to a besieged town (it's a mod) where I faced an army of darkspawns, couldn't fight the last  wave.  Fleeing  to the camp, I'm thinking of respeccing morrigan, the demon form is not that good with AOE,  or maybe I should  give her some OP spells. I opted to  slide  to nightmare again, respec Morrigan to healer/buffer, and continue my game until I'm strong enough to save the besieged town :S


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok i used the exp. glitch to find out what the lv. cap in this game was.

Level 50, and rest assured if you ever reach that level.

YOU.

WILL.

KICK.

ASS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Ok i used the exp. glitch to find out what the lv. cap in this game was.
> 
> Level 50, and rest assured if you ever reach that level.
> 
> ...



50? 

ok they  are defiantly going to be releasing a big ole expansion pack


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

IN B4 the release 4-5 more extra DLC characters.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> IN B4 the release 4-5 more extra DLC characters.



A Qunari love interest


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

^hell yes to that!


*Spoiler*: __ 










The Boss said:


> IN B4 the release 4-5 more extra DLC characters.



i would love to get shale back in the party


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

I would literally kill fifty nuns to get a Qunari party member.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanted that Mage Qunari as a companion so bad. He was so boss.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wanted that Mage Qunari as a companion so bad. He was so boss.



GRRRRRRR     .


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

So I just finished the game, and jesus the ending is complete and utter ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

^how so old chap?


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

is it possible to activate command console on pc for cheats? i want to get to lvl 50 xD

nvm found the cheat codes on gamefaqs


----------



## FmDante (Mar 15, 2011)

This game seriously needs 2-3 more expansions, extra 60 hours of play wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

FmDante said:


> This game seriously needs 2-3 more expansions, extra 60 hours of play wouldnt hurt.



I agree but that's true about any game *stares Longingly at Red Dead Redemption on shelf*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^how so old chap?



No real closure, origin-import not really mattering, Dalish genocide out of nowhere, Templar vs Mage story being handled poorly (srsly, I was pro-mage the entire game, and during Best Served Cold the mage-templar coalition decided I was working for Meredith? Not to mention Anders being a complete retard and going jihad on the Chantry, basically fucking mages everywhere), Lyrium Idol being a massive plot-device, Isabela being the only one mentioned to accompany you in the epilogue... even if she abandoned you.

It was a rush-job through and through, and this really shows towards the end.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No real closure, origin-import not really mattering,


 Why  would it thogh?




> Dalish genocide out of nowhere


 Which is avoidable, 



> rsly, I was pro-mage the entire game, and during Best Served Cold the mage-templar coalition decided I was working for Meredith?


you did do a job for her, Though


> Not to mention Anders being a complete retard and going jihad on the Chantry, basically fucking mages everywhere),


 See now that was my favorite part about the ending cause of the reaction it garnered from me, i actually felt betrayed


> Isabella being the only one mentioned to accompany you in the epilogue... even if she abandoned you.


  yeah they Really need to fix that in a patch, its fucking annoying


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

In my game, it always said whoever I romanced that followed me (Merrill, then Isabela, then Fenris).

I hear Anders' blowing the Chantry is actually avoidable and something else happens to spark the war, but only if you do NOT accept his Justice quest (can't even talk to him about it apparently). I'm not sure if it's true but I'm going to try.

And DA Origins import is not that much different from the ME import to ME2. It's the little stuff that counts (Hell ME2 didn't even DO one of the imports properly so had to be fixed in game, and another one is broken).

Also, why should everyone in existence know everything you've done? Not to mention you're in the company of some anti-mage people (namely Fenris and even Aveline and Sebastian has shown adversity towards them). And as Zen says, you're required to speak to you. Gossip, mate. People say shit. It's a realistic thing that happens in the world.


----------



## FmDante (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I hear Anders' blowing the Chantry is actually avoidable and something else happens to spark the war, but only if you do NOT accept his Justice quest (can't even talk to him about it apparently). I'm not sure if it's true but I'm going to try.



Really? I didnt do the Justice quest in my first play, and he still blew the shit up. Need to look into this.

PS. If so, Meredith would still wage war on the mages, crazy bitch, i want that sword.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Like I said, I'm not sure if it's legit - saw it mentioned on GameFAQs and several sections of the DA wiki. But from what I read you can't even talk to him so about the quest. Probably too much to hope for, though.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope blood magic is good in this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

Some beautiful  fridge Brilliance from TvTropes




> The repetitive nature of some of the dungeons is initially annoying, until one remembers the entire game is essentially being retold by a storyteller who can't help but embellish a few things or cut corners in exposition. The reused dungeon interiors are essentially Varric saying "We went to a cave/warehouse/hovel and kicked some asses." and leaving it at that. He doesn't bother explaining what it looks like, leaving Cassandra to fill in a generic location. A generic, reused dungeon interior is now a part of the story that reinforces the narrative being told by Varric!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I never thought of it that way, but when you do it makes sense.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

That's better than the Fridge Brilliance that Hawke is the game's main antagonist.

Fucking genius.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 15, 2011)

Can warrior wield dual swords?


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

No. Only Weapon/Shield and two-handed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, that's a huge fucking balls. Gonna restart the game as a Rogue.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Weapon/Shield Reaver is a fucking beast.

Also, the class-select tells you the weapons.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2011)

How is the game? 

I've read user-reviews which say that it sucks balls.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> How is the game?
> 
> I've read user-reviews which say that it sucks balls.



that's cause the Trolls are out in full force

its a solid 8-8.5 Game


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> How is the game?
> 
> I've read user-reviews which say that it sucks balls.



To get a good grip of most of the "users" reviewing the game, look at Metacritic. Giving the game a 0 because it's a sequel to Origins.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> How is the game?
> 
> I've read user-reviews which say that it sucks balls.


It's a liquid 7/10 game.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes.. _liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiquiiiiiiiiiiiiiid_ 7/10 .......


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

Isabella and Aveline is such a good combo in act 3. Less bickering more hilarious convos 

Isabella: How's marriage been treating you?
Aveline: Good. No, Great. I forgot what it felt like...
Isabella: Ass over tits and hammered like a bent nail?
Aveline: To be loved.
Aveline: Not that I'm complaining about the other thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome.

And reading some "reviews" for this is frickin' hilarious.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some other convos that I have yet to type up. Some are hilarious 

I think I've heard most in the game by now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Carver: So. You're not like other girls.
Merrill: No. I'm an elf.
Carver: Right.
Merrill: Oh! Did I miss something dirty?
Carver: What? No! It wasn't dirty! It wasn't... anything.
Merrill: Oh. Right.
Merrill: I miss a lot of dirty things and sometimes I wouldn't mind hearing them. (laugh)
Carver: Would you now...?

Poor Carver... doesn't even realize his sister plans on giving him off to the Wardens and stealing Merrill right out from under him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

^lol and u think his resentment isn't justified


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

Garrus

Isabella: So Donnic was in the Rose.
Aveline: He was not!
Isabella: Easy, big girl. He wasn't shopping for himself. You're lucky to have a man who wants to please you.
Isabella: But maybe you can indulge him more. Are there areas of intimacy you haven't explored?
Aveline: Why? Why do you give me these doubts?
Isabella: Aveline. If you shove your thumb up his ass, I win.
Hawke: (Coughs)


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^lol and u think his resentment isn't justified



I do it because of his resentment. 

And better the Wardens than me ending his life like a gerbil past its prime in the middle of the Deep Roads.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

Isabella is at her best in Act 3.

Anders: I can't believe you aren't taking sides.
Isabella:I told you, I only like to be on top.
Anders: I mean against the templars. You like freedom right? You hate slavery.
Anders: Why wouldn't you side with the mages?
Isabella: Maybe I just don't like you.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

It feels great every time that terrorist is put in his place.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I couldn't do it my first playthrough 

I told him to leave though, I was so pissed at him when he did that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2011)

Anders is the man...fuck templars and mages! Long live JUSTICE!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2011)

I might have approved of his plan if he told me. Instead, he stabs me in the back.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

And makes you accessory. 

And lol. Not Justice. Vengeance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2011)

hes like a whiny/Dumb version of magneto


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Except Magneto had SOME sense about him.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2011)

Anders did too. You just can't see it


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, missed the first part of this banter, but...

Varric: (...) Dwarves don't frolic.
Merrill: Dalish don't frolic. At least, not in the woods.
Varric: You have sanctioned frolic areas?
Merrill: No. Just not in the woods. The trees would be jealous.
Varric: But you DO frolic?
Merrill: Of course! We wouldn't be elves otherwise.

And you're right. I don't see how hurting an innocent party helps an issue. That's why I didn't see the sense in 9/11 either.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say, playing a healer is EXTREMELY fun. Moreso than I remember it being in Origins.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Fenris: I thought all Dwarves had beards. Where's yours?
Varric: I misplaced it, along with my sense of Dwarven pride and my gold-plated noble caste pin.
Fenris: I thought maybe it fell onto your chest.
Varric: Oh-ho! The broody elf tells a joke!
Fenris: I don't brood.
Varric: Friend, if your brooding were any more impressive, women would swoon as you passed. They'd have broody babies in your honor.
Fenris: You're a very odd Dwarf.
Varric: And you thought I was joking about the pin.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It feels great every time that terrorist is put in his place.



Why you hate him so much? He did what he had to because no else was doing anything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why you hate him so much? He did what he had to because no else was doing anything.



There is always a better way

I said it before the Civil Rights movement accomplished its goal with out murdering innocent people


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why you hate him so much? He did what he had to because no else was doing anything.



And now the entire world is like the Tevinter Imperium.

The exact thing everyone wanted to avoid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And now the entire world is like the Tevinter Imperium.
> 
> The exact thing everyone wanted to avoid.



I Wouldn't Go that far, the mages have to win before that happens


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

This would of eventually happened...anyone who thinks otherwise didn't pay attention to the game. Anders only sped up the process. He had enough of waiting around while mages and templars keep killing each other. Just go to war and see the victor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

there was no guarantee

If there was truly no compromise then Killing the mother Was even more pointless


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

True - Tevinter seems to have more structure than the rest of the world was left in. Circle of Magi in complete rebellion, Templars disbanded all over in full-blown Right of Annulment mode and the Chantry having no idea what to do with their High Cleric unjustly butchered by an apostate that trusted a "GOOD SPIRIT" to embrace him, forcing the First Enchanter to embrace the worst kinds of Blood Magic.

On the plus side, thanks to Anders when the dust settles what's left the world will be populated by people like Danarius and their broody Elf slaves.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought what Anders did was bullshit but I can understand why... and what drove him to do it. Took me a good 10 mins to decided what I wanted to do to him after that though.  I didn't kill him. I ran off with my terrorist husbando. :33 

Also.. I'm on my 2nd play through... and I realized no matter what you do.. almost _ALL_ the quest has the same fucking results.  The hell. I thought I was being trolled when they said the only thing that changes was the dialogue.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> there was no guarantee
> 
> If there was truly no compromise then Killing the mother Was even more pointless



You mean the crazy bitch with the glowing sword who went Naruto Nine Tales on you wouldn't have eventually attacked the mages?


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You mean the crazy bitch with the glowing sword who went Naruto Nine Tales on you wouldn't have eventually attacked the mages?



No, he means the sensible elderly lady who was killed for not taking sides.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> True - Tevinter seems to have more structure than the rest of the world was left in. Circle of Magi in complete rebellion, Templars disbanded all over in full-blown Right of Annulment mode and the Chantry having no idea what to do with their High Cleric unjustly butchered by an apostate that trusted a "GOOD SPIRIT" to embrace him, forcing the First Enchanter to embrace the worst kinds of Blood Magic.
> 
> On the plus side, thanks to Anders when the dust settles what's left the world will be populated by people like Danarius and their broody Elf slaves.


 Your forgetting the Dwarves and The Qunari



crazymtf said:


> You mean the crazy bitch with the glowing sword who went Naruto Nine Tales on you wouldn't have eventually attacked the mages?


 She would of but with out Anders she would not of been justified, she would of been put down and then there would be a better chance for peace


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Your forgetting the Dwarves and The Qunari



Who do you think the Mages are going to use The Broody Elf army to destroy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol An Army of Elves?

Elves in Dragon age are Like the French

Sexy

Snooty

Tend to Loose Every major conflict they participate in

[No offense to french people]


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol An Army of Elves?
> 
> Elves in Dragon age are Like the French
> 
> [No offense to french people]



Lyrium-Infused Broody Elves*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> No, he means the sensible elderly lady who was killed for not taking sides.



She wasn't gonna do anything. Eventually shit was gonna come down to fighting. Again all Anders did was get rid of the middle man *Women* and let the battle begin. 


Zen-aku said:


> Your forgetting the Dwarves and The Qunari
> 
> She would of but with out Anders she would not of been justified, she would of been put down and then there would be a better chance for peace



She wasn't justified EITHER way. Anders is a solo mage, not of the circle. Yet she wanted EVERY single mage killed...Anders just proved the bitch wanted the end of all mages, he was just the bomb to set it off < haha pun


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanted to snicker when Martin mentioned Ianto because I have Merrill with me and Eve Myles voices Merrill. Eve Myles I know most as Gwen from Torchwood, which has another main character by the name of Ianto.

I'm weird.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I wanted to snicker when Martin mentioned Ianto because I have Merrill with me and Eve Myles voices Merrill. Eve Myles I know most as Gwen from Torchwood, which has another main character by the name of Ianto.
> 
> I'm weird.


 hehe i  got it



crazymtf said:


> She wasn't justified EITHER way. Anders is a solo mage, not of the circle. Yet she wanted EVERY single mage killed...Anders just proved the bitch wanted the end of all mages, he was just the bomb to set it off < haha pun



A Mage Circle or not nuked a Innocent group of people, Add with all the blood magic she was justified


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one, then. 

Playing DAII made me want to rewatch Torchwood.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Was not mages...it was Anders. She wanted EVERY mage Executed...Difference my friend.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Was not mages...it was Anders. She wanted EVERY mage Executed...Difference my friend.



Anders was a Mage, More then that he was a walking justification of all the fears of Mages


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Her reaction was no different than the typical Mage reaction to Templars.

"One's bad, they all are."


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not saying mages were right...they both were wrong. It's why this war HAD to happen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

War never HAS to happen


----------



## FmDante (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> War never HAS to happen



Well, mages did start the blight. I say we kill all mages who are not in the party.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> War never HAS to happen



War eventually ALWAYS happens. Power is a thing everyone wants.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought what Anders did was bullshit but I can understand why... and what drove him to do it. Took me a good 10 mins to decided what I wanted to do to him after that though.  I didn't kill him. I ran off with my terrorist husbando. :33
> 
> Also.. I'm on my 2nd play through... and I realized no matter what you do.. almost _ALL_ the quest has the same fucking results.  The hell. I thought I was being trolled when they said the only thing that changes was the dialogue.



wait what? so the quests will happen no matter what you do? 

that's like total shit troll


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> War never HAS to happen



lol sometimes it does need to happen, especially in fantasy worldscapes and situations like this

Do you honestly think mages were going to get rights by just sitting down and doing nothing but whine?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> War eventually ALWAYS happens. Power is a thing everyone wants.



Your confusing the word "always" with "has"

Edit: Damn Playing through awakening again, Watching Anders say "Trying to just leave the chantry is suicide" is pretty damn surreal


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Gowi said:


> lol sometimes it does need to happen, especially in fantasy worldscapes and situations like this
> 
> Do you honestly think mages were going to get rights by just sitting down and doing nothing but whine?



of course not that would be boring

but at the same time  a diplomatic option would of been nice to play


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Your confusing the word "always" with "has"
> 
> Edit: Damn Playing through awakening again, Watching Anders say "Trying to just leave the chantry is suicide" is pretty damn surreal



So Dragon Age, a story set on monsters, demons, and wars, would be the exception to war?


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> of course not that would be boring
> 
> but at the same time  a diplomatic option would of been nice to play


thing is anders eliminated the diplomatic choice

without anders it probably would not have come to it. the champion had enough influence to stop any sort war between them for a while at least.

anders just forced the issue with his nuke on the chantry


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

> the champion had enough influence to stop any sort war between them for a while at least.



Hard to say, what with the Knight Commander being completely insane and all that.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 16, 2011)

So guys, is this game as terrible as everyone seems to enjoy making it out to be?


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> So guys, is this game as terrible as everyone seems to enjoy making it out to be?



....No.

It's actually kinda awesome, but that's my take on it.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....No.
> 
> It's actually kinda awesome, but that's my take on it.


I'm guessing it's suffering under sequel syndrome, with many of the fans of the first game get their panties in a twist at how it isn't as ground-breaking, or something to that effect.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> I'm guessing it's suffering under sequel syndrome, with many of the fans of the first game get their panties in a twist at how it isn't as ground-breaking, or something to that effect.



It's different because people want to play their warden not some new character that can be equally ossim/good/infamous/sexy/whorish/chaste etc
It's not called The Grey Wardens or Warden Age

It's dragon age
We get to kill those silly little lizards :33


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished the Deep Roads expedition (playing on hard with a 2h Warrior).

Game so far is fun and i like it a lot, the only thing i really hate about it is that after this story point it practically forces you to bring Anders along since Merril is no healer and there is a lack of other mages.


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2011)

Who cares about The Warden, I killed mine 2 times in the end of Origins, its about the PC vs consoles war and how some PC extremists felt offended by the game. Then we have the pack following and how anybody who didnt like a certain change feels oblidged to bitch about it. Eeeh its always been like this, similar thing happened with ME2 and even Origins.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF?  Why is Alistair the King?  I made Anora Queen in the DAO file I uploaded.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> WTF?  Why is Alistair the King?  I made Anora Queen in the DAO file I uploaded.



Supposedly there is a bug that screws up the transfered save file.

I was worried about it, but during my first run all my overall decisions in Origins carried over flawlessly, so I am guessing it's a bug that doesn't screw everyone over.

You had any mods that effected characters and such in Origins, cause I am guessing that could screw up transfered plot points?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

War didn't have to happen, but Anders wanted the Mages to be force to fight for their rights. He knew that blowing up the chantry will cause an all out war and that's what he wanted. He was tired of waiting. You can tell how much he hates it by his constant bitching about being oppressed by Templars. 



Muk said:


> wait what? so the quests will happen no matter what you do?
> 
> that's like total shit troll


Yeah... like whenever I try to do a quest differently, end result is the same as my first play through. Like how in that one quest where after you help Cullen, you do this cave quest and Blood Mages are in the cave, that one guy goes crazy and you have to kill him. His "lover" was there and and ask you to kill the Templar guarding the cave. Told her I would, and the results are the same if you tell her you wont. I can see this leading up to the same ending for her later on. Also Anders Quest, you tell him not to kill his friend hegoes But I must honor his request! *Stabs* .... and if you tell him to do it, he's all like I'm so sorry. *Stabs* So the end result is pretty much the same you just get different dialogue. Anyone who says this game is better then Origins obviously did not play it more than once.. orhavenostandards.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 16, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> So guys, is this game as terrible as everyone seems to enjoy making it out to be?



If you have taste the game is at best mediocre.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

The problem is he has basically made Thedas so much more dangerous for mages.

The average citizen of Thedas doesn't care that mages are being carted into circle'a as children, that their rights are being curtailed. All they know is that mages unleashed, untrained, uncontrolled are fucking dangerous, prone to possession and basically being an affront to the maker and his bride.

And while there are people who sympathize, who believe that mages should have some freedom, even they would never suggest true freedom for mages cause the simple fact is that, like it or not, they are dangerous.

And now Anders, though one act of utter stupidity, has gone and confirmed every fear every single average person in Thedas has ever felt for mages.

So now not only will mages will be at war with the templars, they will be at war with most of the civilian population. And yes, that is almost a definite certainty. Which means now every time an mage "comes of age" so to speak, chances are they will be put down by pitchfork wielding mobs, children or not.

And we have seen time and time again, most mages when finally pushed to the edge will resort to blood magic and/or demonology.

And lets see, what happened the last time mages turned to blood magics and the support of demons? Oh right, the Tevinter fucking Imperium happened. You know, evil fucking empire of mages with hundred thousands of slaves, where they routinely sacrificed hundreds to blood rituals, brutally coveting power and all other evil magey stuff?

Oh right, then there is that utterly fun time when they sunk the entire Elven nation into the ground with blood magic. A laughing riot, that was.

And while I may be exaggerating the overall fall of mages to blood magic and demon wordship, the fact is that is what every non-mage person in Thedas will now think/see when it comes to magic.

Anders's stupidity will now be the banner under which the hatred of mages gathers in full force.

Mages cannot win against both the templars and a panicked civilian population. In an all out war, blood will be spilled and body counts will be high(combatant and civilian), but the fact is unless something miraculous happen, mages simply do not have the numbers to actually win.

All Anders has really brought about is basically the genocide of all mages and the clamping down, hard, of all future mages. 

Thanks a lot you nug humping rat bastard.

And oh yeah, world is in chaos and all that shit? The Qunari are just waiting to pickup whatever mess if left over when the fires finally stop, and we just know how they truly want to treat mages with love and respect.

Fuck you Anders, fuck you.



			
				Saiko said:
			
		

> If you have taste the game is at best mediocre.



Or of course, one could make up their own minds, rather than listen to other people who somehow feel they have the final say on what constitutes "taste".

Just saying. *shrugs*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Finished the game in about 36 hours.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soooooo ... Fuck you Anders . Killed you, but I didn't liked that.
Oh and yeah I did his Justice sidequest, didn't change anything.

I had to side with the mages, anyway. My GF is mage and my sister too. I romanced Merrill and the ending tell me I'm with Isabella. WTF. Other than that the 3rd Act doesn't have a lot of Sub quest. 
The Meredith boss fight as a total stomp in my favor.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Finished the game in about 36 hours.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...you know what, I think Bioware games just love me. 

Never encountered a bug in Origins till I was about 70+ hours in, and probably only that once.

Awakening is supposed to be bug riddled, but I never encountered a single bug.

And Dragon Age 2 for me has been an entirely bug-free experience.

Yes Bioware, I love you too.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it was good writing on Anders part how they make you like him (or not lol), and then in the end he blows up the chantry. Shit was pretty cash. 

Also, if there's a DA3 (of course there will be one), I hope we get Cullen for party member.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier, I hope for BioWare to follow-through on what they (or the EP) said and make Cassandra a major point in DAIII.  Wanted more of her.

Maybe playing as Cassandra as you search actively for 'ze Warden and Champion.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd rather be involved with a new character (and customizable, at that) in the next title.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished it. 

Entertaining game overall, but I hated that they kept using the same backgrounds for every mission.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawke's mother dying was pretty fucked up. I've tried to find ways to save her but no luck.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hawke's life is truly a tragedy, Vino.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your rep is a tragedy, lemme fix that.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha, yeah; happens when you give everyone free reign to "rate" you. I've met some bros on this forum though, so no complaints on my end.


----------



## TheVantilatorNaruto (Mar 16, 2011)

i am waiting this game for months...  Dragon Age II -<3


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess I'm not the only person to join this forum due to this thread, huh.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2011)

So I haven't finished the game yet but I have read the spoilers and the ending.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Good thing I read them soon enough to go neutral until I need to side with them. I was going for a full mage advocate and I was having trouble romancing Fenris as a female mage, but once that's done, everything is going smoothly. Sure, Fenris going "blah blah evil mages blah blah is always the same blah blah blah" can get annoying. Fenris, love, -I know-. You don't have to tell me every five minutes... 

I was posting on the bioware forums that more sane options for the ending would have been:

a) "Screw this, you are both crazy" *Try to leave and many innocents flee with you to safety. Meredith/Orsino kill each other*

b) "You two are the problem. DIE!" *Kill Meredith and Orsino before anything can escalate* 

I would certainly take any of those two without feeling cheated. Sadly, I'll have to side with the Templars in this one because at the end the mages just stab your back... Fenris: "This is what mag-"  I KNOOOOOOW FENRISS. 

Besides, if you put attention, Orsino was friends with Quentin, your mom's killer so... fuck him. Fuck him hard.

Anders is going to get it from me. First, because I like Elthina and she seems the only SANE character along with Cullen in this madness(seriously, of all templars... Cullen!?), secondly because I regard Sebastian in a higher esteem and he's right on his anger, third... he made me go and fetch the ingredients for the bomb, the bastard! 

The only way I can see things resolving is if the Qunari try to invade and are a bigger threat... *sigh* Not like Tevinter wont try to take advantage of this too! 







Muk said:


> wait what? so the quests will happen no matter what you do?
> 
> that's like total shit troll



Actually, no matter what you choose, most resolutions end the same way. Which compared to DAO is quite lame. There, I had to carefully plan what ending I wanted for all the implications my actions would have. Here is just go try to get approval/rivalry on your party and that's it.

I miss coercion/diplomacy.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished it, can't wait for the expansion 
IMO it is far better than DA1


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2011)

I just beat this
And i have no idea what just happened :I
Seriously

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just like fuckign Awakening my main character disappears into nothing? What the fuck.
Awakening was nearly complete tripe for a bioware game. 
I wish that Awakening had nothing to do with this and it didn't have Anders. 
Would have saved us alot of trouble 
Also, NO OGHREN?! You bring the broody should have been a lyruim elf broody mage back but not the badass bareel of laughs?
I would have died and gone to heaven to have a Varric and Oghren party. Fuck the third character select slot. 
I HAVE FUNNY DWARVES.

Lelianna is just a kind of fanservice  this time around. 
So all the mages and templars are rebelling? And somehow it's the idol's, Ander's or my fault?
Bollocks.
Balls.
Gah D:

I regret paying 60 bucks for this :/
40 would have been all it was worth
So my lesbian love interest Lelianna is hunting for my Warden and my lesbian Isabela and I are sailing away? 
Joy  

I fucking hate how the 1st enchanter turned out
He should have just let me handle it and not got all blood magical on me BUT NO
SHE WANTS THE VOODOO
I GIVE HER THE VOODOO
*slain*

Also you cant save your mother at all. It is confirmed by Bioware that mommy with all die the dust. 




This game gets a solid 6 from me. 
Best it would be is a 7 maybe 7.5 
Better overall compared to Awakening better and worse in some respects but it is not Origins level nor near it. 

Sad how a half assed expansion can compete with DA2

Rise to power? Good Story set if not overused.
Characters? Well Devloped but Bioware doesn't get points for that anymore. 
Story telling. I will give it a thumbs up.
Execution of this rise to power? Good until about halfway act 2 and terrible throughout Act 3. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Major blunder with the Lyrium idol.
At first it was very McGuffin like then it becomes the plot item of advancement? And then it what eventually causes the end game scenario? HOW DID SHE GET IT?! HOW DID SHE FORGE A SWORD WITH IT? Was Sandal working overtime?




Female first preset Warrior Hawke 
Romance Isabela 
Mage Friend
All 'Paragon' aka Olive Branch and Angel halo speech choices

also the icing on the cake? I cant resume my game and hang around kirkwall after the final battle.
That fucking blows something hard.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> also the icing on the cake? I cant resume my game and hang around kirkwall after the final battle.
> That fucking blows something hard.



"BioWare doesn't get credit for making good characters anymore."

Fucking LOL'd.

Also, you'll be able to with future DLC since you have an "after game" save you can load though right now you can only go to your home and the Black Emporium.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2011)

> It is confirmed by Bioware that mommy with all die the dust.



Fuck you Bioware


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Really? I knew it was the sword the moment I saw it.

Actually I already knew Meredith had it bout halfway through Act 2, cause if you actually pay attention to Bertrand during his mad talk at the mansion, he flat out tells you he gave/sold it to her.

Coupled with the fact you keep hearing that she is losing as the years go by, it was pretty easy to connect the dots.

And I am assuming most dwarven smith are used to working with Lyrium, even tainted/weird ones like the idol, at least enough to forge her a blade.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> "BioWare doesn't get credit for making good characters anymore."
> 
> Fucking LOL'd.
> 
> Also, you'll be able to with future DLC since you have an "after game" save you can load though right now you can only go to your home and the Black Emporium.


I have an entertaining liner every now and then...

Sorry Matt but as much as I am a bioware fanboy 
Bioware making good characters is just how they roll. 
Grass grows
Death comes at the end of a mortal life
Bioware makes good characters 

As much as i wanted to hate elves 
Merrill grew on me.
[She needs hugs T_T
Mage Male Hawke next time :33]
As much as I hated Awakening, Justice and Anders were a brilliant cataclysm. Sure Justice is now vengeance but... Ka-boom D:



Vino said:


> Fuck you Bioware



People say they feel nothing for Hawke's mom
Thing is the fact that they, try as hard as they can to deny they care and they try to change Leandra's fate in fact means that they do care.

Honestly. I have zero tolerance for very fucked up things for my well being not because I just hate irrationally. Example: Dead Space is a game series I can never ever ever play. 
I have a severe paralytic fear of blood, bloodshed and body horror. I saw one death scene with a necromorph becoming the new head of Isaac. I got pale so fast. 

After seeing that scene when she dies in Hawke's arms all stitched up. I really had too put the game down for two reasons. Obviously Body horror and two:
M-m-mommy? 
Even if it was random female quest NPC number 47 I'd still be all D:
I have to save her next time D:



G. Hawke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point. Didn't remember that. 
Might have mistakenly skipped that scene.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:
			
		

> I have to save her next time D:




*Spoiler*: __ 



But I think Bioware took the right course here, cause the simple fact there is indeed no way you can prevent this. No prior info and no clues that would ever alert you to the fact that mom's new suitor is a psychotic blood mage.




But I think the truth is Bioware simply did want to fuck with Hawke, cause I consider DA2 a heroic tragedy. No matter how much you improve your lot, how far you come up in the world, you still get fucked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You lose your family, you lose your home, you friends all scatter to the wind and you ultimately help bring about what possibly is war on a continental/global scale.




Basically the entire story boils down to "Ha ha, sucks to be you Hawke", which personally I thought was kinda awesome.

Heh, Champion of Kirkwall indeed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

They do it consistently, yes, and that's reason enough to give them MORE credit. They have integrity and they still improve - I care more about these characters than I care about characters in ME1 or Origins. Hell some I care about more than ME2 characters. That should be rewarded, not "Oh, they still do good so they don't get a good rating for it." That's just ignorant.

Also, I now know why Gaider kept making mention of "What does it MEAN to be the champion?" when they were doing the interviews. And there's still the chance for one of your siblings to survive, at least.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hero that slayed the dragon
but destroyed the city and water and food supplies in the process

In the end. Was slaying the dragon worth it? aka was inciting rebellion / iron fist worth it?
Completely debatable. 



Garrus said:


> They do it consistently, yes, and that's reason enough to give them MORE credit. They have integrity and they still improve - I care more about these characters than I care about characters in ME1 or Origins. Hell some I care about more than ME2 characters. That should be rewarded, not "Oh, they still do good so they don't get a good rating for it." That's just ignorant.
> 
> Also, I now know why Gaider kept making mention of "What does it MEAN to be the champion?" when they were doing the interviews. And there's still the chance for one of your siblings to survive, at least.



Actually I was trying to be slightly satirical/sarcastic. 

It's basically my little sarcasm bit in the review.
"As for characters...
They are made by Bioware. Moving right along... "

But yeah I do give credit where it is due. I was hoping when you said you fucking LOL'd it was more of a 
"Oh I see what Axl did there. "
Not
"Axl is being a daft punk again :/"

My proof of this credit is replaying with Merrill as a romance. 
Must explore her character 
Again it's my whole Tali thing.
I TOTALLY HATE YOU AND I CAN NEVER LIKE YOU
but i am totally going to explore your character and then get to like you 

Also i need to explore Fenris since I benched him alot with Merrill 

My party 90% of the time was Anders Varric Isabela 

We need more Sir Pounce Alot :<


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2011)

How do I save the mother


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

By not playing.

Or hating her guts.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 16, 2011)

You don't Vino. I tried


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> By not playing.
> 
> Or hating her guts.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Mother's death didn't bother me. Bitch said she was gonna get an audience to get our Manson back but _NOPE_. Bitch didn't do shit. Plus she yelled at me for Carvar's death. (Fucking Carver) Not much happened with her so I wasn't attached. I did.. however got a little sad when they took Bethany to the Circle.


----------



## Vai (Mar 16, 2011)

ah ,spoilers.

*runs away*


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

^poor Vai


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mother's death didn't bother me. Bitch said she was gonna get an audience to get our Manson back but _NOPE_. Bitch didn't do shit.



She did. She had an appointment with the viscount set after the Deep Roads expedition.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mother's death didn't bother me. Bitch said she was gonna get an audience to get our Manson back but _NOPE_. Bitch didn't do shit. Plus she yelled at me for Carvar's death. (Fucking Carver) Not much happened with her so I wasn't attached. I did.. however got a little sad when they took Bethany to the Circle.



....you're a monster. 

I love mother Hawke, and had to stop playing for quite awhile after killing that fucking blood mage and giving mother Hawke, mutilated as she was, peace. 

And I am sorry, so far Bethany has been so ridiculously boring it isn't even funny. Only convo that got a laugh of of me was when Bella found out she was a virgin.

At least Carver had personality, he disagreed with me, argued with me. Rather than Bethany's....well, nothing really.

She's sweet I guess, but I have no experience with sibling relationships of such manner, and thus it is quite alien and weird to me.



Garrus said:


> She did. She had an appointment with the viscount set after the Deep Roads expedition.



What he said.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Bethany and Varric is kind of amusing - one great one was when they were talking about their brothers, and Bethany recounting how Carver used to nail her braid to the wall while she was sleeping (even when he was a kid he was a dickhole to Bethany).

Bethany and Merrill has some good moments.

Bethany and Isabela has a lot more greatness to it than just that one. My personal favorite is -

Isabela: Men are good for one thing. Women are good for six.
Bethany: Six? Which six?
Hawke: ISABELA!
Isabela: (laughs)

Bethany also has some amusing comments about Templars, particularly when dealing with Wesley. Bethany also has more appeal when she becomes a Grey Warden. Bethany sucks with Anders though because Anders is, as always, overly-judgmental. "YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT I WENT THROUGH."

I got tired of Carver bad-mouthing me so I never use him. Was even ungrateful to find out his namesake. And his hatred for their mother is unjustified, since she's shown nothing but concern for all the children. Only interesting thing about him was how he fucked someone in a barn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I got tired of Carver bad-mouthing me so I never use him. Was even ungrateful to find out his namesake. And his hatred for their mother is unjustified, since she's shown nothing but concern for all the children. Only interesting thing about him was how he fucked someone in a barn.



he Doesn't "hate" their mother


Also  i dont know what you said to him but carver says some thing like "thank you for this, its a connection with father i didn't know was there before"


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

He's sided with Gamlen, he doesn't want to help Leandra find the will and furthermore he claims Leandra is "taking everything out on them" when she's done nothing but defend them since they've gotten into Kirkwall. Close enough to hatred for me if he has to make shit up. And in general his attitude towards me is getting more frustrating. Never "Templars" or "the Templars." Always "your Templars." It's a horrible brother dynamic when he's more interested in looking out for himself than his family.

I've been doing an all-diplomatic/nice run. He's solid into Rivalry now, though. He didn't say thank you, but he did say it was a connection and that "it's something."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> He's sided with Gamlen, he doesn't want to help Leandra find the will and furthermore he claims Leandra is "taking everything out on them" when she's done nothing but defend them since they've gotten into Kirkwall. Close enough to hatred for me if he has to make shit up. And in general his attitude towards me is getting more frustrating. Never "Templars" or "the Templars." Always "your Templars." It's a horrible brother dynamic when he's more interested in looking out for himself than his family.



he doesn't Side With Gamlen he says he has a  point [Which he did, it Is bull shit the Amell's left every thing to Leandra while Gamelon was the one taking care of them

Also Leandra did have a "bout of its all your Fault" And since carver was the only one who went to Osatgar and they apparently had to wait for him i bet he is getting his own guilt slung at him

Also he Calls them "Your Templar's once" any  other time he brings them up its Concern for *you* cause your being stupid and walking into the gallows and shit like that


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he doesn't Side With Gamlen he says he has a  point [Which he did, it Is bull shit the Amell's left every thing to Leandra while Gamelon was the one taking care of them



Gamlen had a point in gambling with the money that wasn't his? Fact of the matter was he was wrong. It wasn't his money, and he chose the worst possible thing to do with it.




> Also Leandra did have a "bout of its all your Fault" And since carver was the only one who went to Osatgar and they apparently had to wait for him i bet he is getting his own guilt slung at him



She said it once, to Hawke (blame that Carver also later puts on Hawke out of pure spite). And she apologizes for it later and says she did not mean it, nor feel that way.




> Also he Calls them "Your Templar's once" any  other time he brings them up its Concern for *you* cause your being stupid and walking into the gallows and shit like that



I've heard him say "your Templars" three times now (once being when you first meet Varric in Hightown, albeit), and the only time I brought him into the Gallows was the once when I met Tobrius (unless you count when you HAVE to go through the Gallows to even get into Kirkwall).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> She did. She had an appointment with the viscount set after the Deep Roads expedition.


Must have missed that part.  Hopefully I'll catch it in my current run through. 



G. Hawke said:


> ....you're a monster.
> 
> I love mother Hawke, and had to stop playing for quite awhile after killing that fucking blood mage and giving mother Hawke, mutilated as she was, peace.
> 
> ...


TBH I was spoilered by her death so I saw it coming and wasn't as touched by it as I should be.. I guess. 

Fucking Carver. I wish I can change his outfit. Seriously.. what?s with that collar. ALSO I just notice that if you play Mage in the beginning he is wearing the Grey Warden armor? Goddamn? where is my mod so he can wear that reguardless if he isn?t a warden (yet).


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Must have missed that part.  Hopefully I'll catch it in my current run through.



It's one of the "ambient" things you say when you speak to her but there's not an actual conversation to have.

Templar armor is cooler than his Grey Warden armor anyways. And besides as a Templar, you get to see him rub it in your face that he knows the value family, unlike you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Gamlen had a point in gambling with the money that wasn't his? Fact of the matter was he was wrong. It wasn't his money, and he chose the worst possible thing to do with it.


 No his parents were wrong, What they did to Gamelon was the most, hurtful thing you could probably do to your child, i dont fault him for taking the money. just that he  was dumb enough to lose it





> She said it once, to Hawke (blame that Carver also later puts on Hawke out of pure spite). And she apologizes for it later and says she did not mean it, nor feel that way.


 It wasn't pure spite, it was the continuing mounting frustration with his older sibling, which he apologizes for by the way



> I've heard him say "your Templars" three times now (once being when you first meet Varric in Hightown, albeit), and the only time I brought him into the Gallows was the once when I met Tobrius (unless you count when you HAVE to go through the Gallows to even get into Kirkwall).


 Every time i went near a Templar  Carver would tell me not to cause he is concerned for you


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

That is what I'm faulting him for - he took it and threw it away. The fact that it wasn't his makes it even worse. You're also ignoring the fact that we don't know what Gamlen was even like as they were growing up, how early his gambling debts started, or how he really treated his parents. Everything we know about what happened is from his bias which is obviously embittered.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That is what I'm faulting him for - he took it and threw it away. The fact that it wasn't his makes it even worse. You're also ignoring the fact that we don't know what Gamlen was even like as they were growing up, how early his gambling debts started, or how he really treated his parents. Everything we know about what happened is from his bias which is obviously embittered.



Until we know other wise we have to take his word that what he says is what happened

Gambling debts are no, If he was really the one bathing, Cleaning, feeding and generally taking care of both his parent on their death bed then him not getting any  thing in the will is Supreme Bull shit, Especially since Leandra ran away


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

As ignorant as it might sound, I'd rather trust my own mind than the word of someone who gambles with slavers and frequents the brothel (and of course pries into his niece's sex life which is just downright _creepy_). And is accused of trying to steal from you (by Bethany/Carver), and of course wasting his life (and family) away looking for a gem that he wouldn't even really need if he didn't get in deep with slavers. The one good thing he did was at least mildly regret that (though I wouldn't doubt he'd be more interested in that gem).

And he still got a stipend. He would get paid for doing _nothing_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As ignorant as it might sound, I'd rather trust my own mind than the word of someone who gambles with slavers and frequents the brothel (and of course pries into his niece's sex life which is just downright _creepy_). And is accused of trying to steal from you (by Bethany/Carver), and of course wasting his life (and family) away looking for a gem that he wouldn't even really need if he didn't get in deep with slavers. The one good thing he did was at least mildly regret that (though I wouldn't doubt he'd be more interested in that gem).



Theirs no one telling us other wise thogh, so  he is most likely telling the truth or bioware would of made it clear he was lying in that case


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Or like everything else they made it subjective and up to debate, just like the mage/templar debate - there is no right answer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Or like everything else they made it subjective and up to debate, just like the mage/templar debate - there is no right answer.



Sept there's no opposing argument

theirs no one going "naw Gamelon's full of shit he didn't take care of his ungrateful parents on there death beds"


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

There's no proof of _anything._


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2011)

Carver's personality reminded me a lot of Alistair.  The whole "woe is me i've had it so tough" routine.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The only time I got the sense of Alistair even being anywhere near that whiny is if things go extremely poorly with Goldanna. I don't recall hearing him complain about his past - just speak of it matter-of-factly.

Interestingly enough apparently, in Dragon Age II if Alistair was exiled, then he will be told that he is finally allowed back into Fereldan. Has anyone exiled Alistair and gotten this option yet?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2011)

It's good to have Isabela in your party when you meet Alistair, Zevran, and Leliana.  Just because she will add some comments into the conversation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There's no proof of _anything._



by that logic Tvinter Isn't full of ass holes and Mages DIDN'T cause the blight

and Isabella isn't that much of a whore


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> by that logic Tvinter Isn't full of ass holes and Mages DIDN'T cause the blight
> 
> and Isabella isn't that much of a whore



Except it's historically documented and we bore witness to the latter.

Now you're just nitpicking to prove a strained point. Figures.

So I'm guessing no one did drunk Alistair?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except it's historically documented and we bore witness to the latter.
> 
> Now you're just nitpicking to prove a strained point. Figures.
> 
> So I'm guessing no one did drunk Alistair?



no the point is that, the Absence of Evidence dose not mean Evidence of Absence


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

And in any respectable position, debate, or sense of law, one person's word (especially a person that is less than reputable) is not "evidence" - it's hearsay.

There's no evidence that it's NOT Hawke's fault that Bethany/Carver dies. So, it IS Hawke's fault?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's one of the "ambient" things you say when you speak to her but there's not an actual conversation to have.
> 
> Templar armor is cooler than his Grey Warden armor anyways. And besides as a Templar, you get to see him rub it in your face that he knows the value family, unlike you.



Probably wasn't paying attention or my dog came to bark at me at the time.  

Also... Templar positions are reserved for the good looking guys. My brother would shame their good looks. 



> So I'm guessing no one did drunk Alistair?


It's really depressing and really bad.. youtube it. Shit's not even cute or witty like I thought it would be.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also... Templar positions are reserved for the good looking guys. My brother would shame their good looks.



I don't know, Wesley looked kind of ghastly even before the corruption. 

Still trying to find out how to activate/get Sophia Dryden's quest. 

And at least Alistair gets to go back to Ferelden, then.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's post pics of our Hawke(s)

Pretty crappy screenshot (not to mention he's uglay lol)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And in any respectable position, debate, or sense of law, one person's word (especially a person that is less than reputable) is not "evidence" - it's hearsay.


 this isnt a debate its more of a discussion of Story telling conventions




> There's no evidence that it's NOT Hawke's fault that Bethany/Carver dies. So, it IS Hawke's fault?


 He/She is the Oldest its always gonna be his/her fault


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> this isnt a debate its more of a discussion of Story telling conventions
> 
> 
> He/She is the Oldest its always gonna be his fault


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Lost track of how many games I've started and yet again I've missed ONE crafting ingredient and now I want to kick myself.

EDIT: Oh wait, not yet. I'm good.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> Let's post pics of our Hawke(s)
> 
> Pretty crappy screenshot (not to mention he's uglay lol)



        .


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll take a screenshot when I can but I'm on console and don't have any of that fancy set-up so I'll have to use my phone. 

And I can only imagine how butt-ugly Carver and Bethany looked.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

You could screencap your character on the Social site but you'd have to unequip your helmet in game first.

I was trying to do something cool but i failed hard.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm the default Hawke. Whenever somebody markets their character to a certain look, it's like I HAVE to use that look. I never changed the way my character looks in ME1, 2, or DA2.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

*When does Sebastien join your party? *



Garrus said:


> I don't know, Wesley looked kind of ghastly even before the corruption.
> 
> Still trying to find out how to activate/get Sophia Dryden's quest.
> 
> And at least Alistair gets to go back to Ferelden, then.


Wesley...  I'll tap it. 



Alien said:


> Let's post pics of our Hawke(s)
> 
> Pretty crappy screenshot (not to mention he's uglay lol)


He does looks old. Which is good. Better than the 12 year old Hawkes floating around.  

Here's mine.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks spiffy Bossu 

I think the duty questline involves Sebastian. You get him after that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

I pretty much went with defaults on my first playthrough, just changed the hair, second one i kinda fashioned after my favorite singer (Troy Sanders - Mastodon) and now i'm going with default again. I'm rather unimaginitative/lazy in that aspect.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> Looks spiffy Bossu
> 
> I think the duty questline involves Sebastian. You get him after that.



I know.  I can't play a game if my main character is ugly.  

I did the first 3 duty quest but he's gone.. ??


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 16, 2011)

who gives me the lesbian scene?

please dont say its that ugly ass elf mage...

where are all the hot characters in this game..so far no one holds a candle to morrigan.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I know.  I can't play a game if my main character is ugly.
> 
> I did the first 3 duty quest but he's gone.. ??



He'll appear in the chantry in the next act (act 2)


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Sebastian joins in Act 2 when you take on his second Companion quest.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> He'll appear in the chantry in the next act (act 2)



Going to do the deep roads now. Thanks.  Gonna romance him and Anders. Shit's gonna be so cash. 

edit: Thanks to you too Garrus. :ho


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> who gives me the lesbian scene?
> 
> please dont say its that ugly ass elf mage...
> 
> where are all the hot characters in this game..so far no one holds a candle to morrigan.



Isabela is much hotter then Morrigan


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Just make sure not to flirt with anyone else because I hear Sebastian is the only LI in which flirting with any other character hurts your chances.

Not certain on that, though.

And Morrigan wasn't that hot, and she was annoying as all fuck.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Morrigan wasn't that hot honestly and i fucking hated her.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm the default Hawke. Whenever somebody markets their character to a certain look, it's like I HAVE to use that look. I never changed the way my character looks in ME1, 2, or DA2.



Haha, I feel almost the opposite. If a game allows me to create my own character than I feel like I have to.

I always try to make my character look how I want him to, but more importantly in a Bioware game, match the voice of the character.

Examples - 

ME2 Shepard -


DA2 Hawke -



I'm gonna post a little review on DA2 here soon as well. I think it's safe to say I disagree with most PC Elitists and Hardcore RPG players that are hating on this game. I even question if they've actually played the game as opposed to just hating it before even trying it out.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

must....not.....neg.....morri-kun......haters...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Just make sure not to flirt with anyone else because I hear Sebastian is the only LI in which flirting with any other character hurts your chances.
> 
> Not certain on that, though.



Wait wait wait... hold the fuck up. I can still "_tease_" Sebastian (break it up with him later) and have Anders as my main right?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> must....not.....neg.....morri-kun......haters...



Morrigan is awesome. She was a bitch with class.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 16, 2011)

morrigan >>>>>>>>>>>>>> da2

and i havent met isabella yet....still rounding up 50 sovereigns for that trip to the deep roads.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Morrigan isn't awesome. She was a bitch with no class.


Fix'd


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> morrigan >>>>>>>>>>>>>> da2
> 
> and i havent met isabella yet....still rounding up 50 sovereigns for that trip to the deep roads.



Isabela is almost Morrigan level. Romance her <3

Edit: she's the total opposite of Morrigan tho.
Edit2: in most ways


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Fix'd



She was witty and bitchy. How can you not like that?


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Fix'd



Negged 

Sorry 

My love for Morrigan makes me unreasonable.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

*Morrigan*: So he has chosen you. You think this is a triumph? Look at him... look at him and know that you will never truly have him.
*Leliana*: Jealousy, Morrigan. Tsk, tsk... it is not becoming--
*Morrigan*: You mock me, but when he is in your arms, in your bed, telling you he loves you, know that there will be moments when he is thinking of me.
*Leliana*: Andraste forgive me, but you, Morrigan, are a bitch. A cruel, cruel bitch, and you will get your comeuppance.
*Morrigan*: Perhaps. But even so, you know in you heart that I am right.
That's real class right there /mockingtone


----------



## Awesome (Mar 16, 2011)

I liked Isabella's wittiness more than Morrigan's.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> must....not.....neg.....morri-kun......haters...



Morrigan was awesome but lets face it she looked allot better in the sacred Ashes trailer



*Spoiler*: __ 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

There was no wit in Morrigan said, besides her obvious flirtations with Alistair and hating everything in existence (and having the worst specialization in an RPG to date).


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Please stop


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Morrigan was awesome but lets face it she looked allot better in the sacred Ashes trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bioware kinda fucked her up yeah. Thank god for mods


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There was no wit in Morrigan said, besides her obvious flirtations with Alistair and hating everything in existence (and having the worst specialization in an RPG to date).



Shape shifter wasn't Amazing if were being all hardcore about it but it was really fun on casual play through's


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Morrigan was awesome. I could never get tired of hearing Claudia Black being sarcastic.

Also, does anyone else find it hard to play as a Mage in DA2? I really don't like Carver all that much. Bethany makes siding with the Mage's feel a lot more personal. I like creating that natural bias... "My little sister is a mage, therefore I will fuck you up if you try and hurt her simply because she's a mage". Oh yeah... screw the Templars.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

That's my feeling as well, Semi.

Easily solved by not using him at all. 

Nothing extraordinary about my character. But I like it. All that matters.  And screenshots with iPhone = balls.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually enjoyed siding with the Templars (as a Mage ) it felt right because in the end, the Templars are doing what they feel is right, siding with mages that resort to Blood magic anyway made me feel stupid.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Mages were doing what they felt was right as well...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Also, does anyone else find it hard to play as a Mage in DA2? I really don't like Carver all that much. Bethany makes siding with the Mage's feel a lot more personal. I like creating that natural bias... "My little sister is a mage, therefore I will fuck you up if you try and hurt her simply because she's a mage". Oh yeah... screw the Templars.



Quite the opposite for me Bethany is just so Bland it hurts


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The Mages were doing what they felt was right as well...


Anders did and look what he ended up doing. Slaughtering innocents to escape persecution is never the awnser and we all know that's what Mages would have done just to be free. Not to mention Blood Magic is worth getting put down for.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Anders did and look what he ended up doing. Slaughtering innocents to escape persecution is never the awnser and we all know that's what Mages would have done just to be free. Not to mention Blood Magic is worth getting put down for.



Blood magic is not inherently evil any more then regular magic is


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Anders did and look what he ended up doing. Slaughtering innocents to escape persecution is never the awnser and we all know that's what Mages would have done just to be free. Not to mention Blood Magic is worth getting put down for.



And the Templars are not murdering innocents with the Right of Annulment? What about Merrill? Does she deserve to be "put down"? Other Mages have gotten by without Blood Magic - for example, Bethany. You use the extremists to represent the entirety, which is no different than what is stereotyped about Muslims these days in America.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And the Templars are not murdering innocents with the Right of Annulment? What about Merrill? Does she deserve to be "put down"? Other Mages have gotten by without Blood Magic - for example, Bethany. You use the extremists to represent the entirety, which is no different than what is stereotyped about Muslims these days in America.


I don't mage hate, never have never will but mages willing to use blood magic become power hungry (or do you not know about Tevinter?) Mages shouldn't be persecuted for what they are but those who willingly resort to blood magic (see Orsino ) are evil. Blood magic is evil, it invokes power madness, foolishness and death. Other then Merrill name one mage that has used blood magic and doesn't have seedy and/or evil intent?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Jowan.

Anders in awakening

Depending how u play them Hawke and a Mage Warden


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Jowan had seedy intent (escaping the Circle)

Player characters don't count so don't even bring them up


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I don't mage hate, never have never will but mages willing to use blood magic become power hungry (or do you not know about Tevinter?) Mages shouldn't be persecuted for what they are but those who willingly resort to blood magic (see Orsino ) are evil. Blood magic is evil, it invokes power madness, foolishness and death. Other then Merrill name one mage that has used blood magic and doesn't have seedy and/or evil intent?





Zen-aku said:


> Jowan.
> 
> Anders in awakening



This. Jowan was one of the best parts of Origins. Depending on how you play it, the Warden or Hawke. The Mad Hermit was not bad, and Zathrian had some bad qualities but could turn out better depending on how you played, not to mention there are Templars worse than him.

My point is you're being somewhat hypocritical. You're saying it's wrong for the Mages to go to such extreme measures to protect themselves, but you sided with the Templars saying because they were doing what THEY felt was right (which is no different than how Mages feel). Furthermore, with the Right of Annulment it means to kill _all_ Mages - even Mages that were not involved in such acts (and if you played the Mage side - and even the Templar side - you would see that when Orsino does his Blood magic, they are all mortified). Again, you're assuming because SOME people do it, then all of them do. I could, in the same vain, assume all Templars are drug addicts and want nothing more than to kill every mage. Ever.

And freedom from oppression is not seedy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Jowan had seedy intent (escaping the Circle)



Wanting freedom is not seedy

he had a plan that didn't involve killing any one he just wanted to live free with his girlfriend


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> This. Jowan was one of the best parts of Origins. Depending on how you play it, the Warden or Hawke. The Mad Hermit was not bad, and Zathrian had some bad qualities but could turn out better depending on how you played, not to mention there are Templars worse than him.


Explained above.



> My point is you're being somewhat hypocritical. You're saying it's wrong for the Mages to go to such extreme measures to protect themselves, but you sided with the Templars saying because they were doing what THEY felt was right (which is no different than how Mages feel). Furthermore, with the Right of Annulment it means to kill _all_ Mages - even Mages that were not involved in such acts (and if you played the Mage side - and even the Templar side - you would see that when Orsino does his Blood magic, they are all mortified). Again, you're assuming because SOME people do it, then all of them do. I could, in the same vain, assume all Templars are drug addicts and want nothing more than to kill every mage. Ever.


Most Templars didn't want to invoke the Right, like Cullen and Carver (if he becomes one) and quite a few sympathized with them (Thrask) my point is, had Meredith hadn't been batshit psycho, would the Right have even been invoked? Very doubtful.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wanting freedom is not seedy
> 
> he had a plan that didn't involve killing any one he just wanted to live free with his girlfriend


And went so far as to use Blood Magic to get there, meaning he planned for the eventuality of using Blood Magic. The intent was there 

Do i have to bring up Tevinter? We know what happens when Mages aren't regulated.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Explained above.
> 
> Most Templars didn't want to invoke the Right, like Cullen and Carver (if he becomes one) and quite a few sympathized with them (Thrask) my point is, had Meredith hadn't been batshit psycho, would the Right have even been invoked? Very doubtful.



But it was... making siding with them a bullshit move.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> But it was... making siding with them a bullshit move.


Because Meredith ordered it to be so


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Because Meredith ordered it to be so



Yes... not changing the idea of it being a bullshit move... regardless of who ordered it... the fact that it was ordered cannot be condoned.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yes... not changing the idea of it being a bullshit move... regardless of who ordered it... the fact that it was ordered cannot be condoned.


I agree, it shouldn't have been done, and wouldn't have if Meredith wasn't in control. Meredith was the source of that problem, not the Order itself. Point is, neither side is right and mages should be kept in check.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Because Meredith ordered it to be so



And none of the Templars, even Cullen, had spine enough to actually do something about it (even though it was supposedly MOST of them that didn't want to - even though most Templars we actually come across in Dragon Age II would kill any apostates even without Blood Magic - Cullen and Thrask are the exceptions) until it came down to the Champion. They WILLINGLY went along with it (where so many other Templars, such as Thrask, had done so much more) and butchered people that could have very well been innocent (but I guess since they're Mages, it doesn't matter - because Orsino used Blood Magic, making ALL of them tainted, right?).

Furthermore, Jowan's intent was NOT to escape with Blood Magic - he actually went through an ordeal to try and escape without using it. He used it when he was cornered (possibly because his own friend sold him out).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Tattoo...


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

You got a problem with tattoos, biyotch?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I agree, it shouldn't have been done, and wouldn't have if Meredith wasn't in control. Meredith was the source of that problem, not the Order itself. Point is, neither side is right and mages should be kept in check.



Regardless of your opinion of mages... the simple idea of Meredith being in control of Kirkwall and her using the Right of Annulment... makes siding with the Templars nearly impossible for me. Not to mention my sister being a mage.

Plus, Orsino was being diplomatic through and through until he was pushed to war... Meredith was a power hungry bitch even before you choose sides.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And none of the Templars, even Cullen, had spine enough to actually do something about it until it came down to the Champion. They WILLINGLY went along with it (where so many other Templars, such as Thrask, had done so much more) and butchered people that could have very well been innocent (but I guess since they're Mages, it doesn't matter - because Orsino used Blood Magic, making ALL of them tainted, right?).


Picture yourself a Templar, hooked on Lyrium, the Order being one of the only things you've ever known, raised from youth to fight, obey orders. This isn't the Circle, where Mages are allowed to practice magic freely (Blood Magic withstanding), you can do whatever you wish within the Circle. Now for a Templar, imagine the same fucking thing, only with rigid military standard. Are you going to defy your superior? Your source of Lyrium? Hell no you aren't.



> Furthermore, Jowan's intent was NOT to escape with Blood Magic - he actually went through an ordeal to try and escape without using it. He used it when he was cornered (possibly because his own friend sold him out).


Same as Orsino but i think you're missing the point.

Power corrupts; Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Regardless of your opinion of mages... the simple idea of Meredith being in control of Kirkwall and her using the Right of Annulment... makes siding with the Templars nearly impossible for me. Not to mention my sister being a mage.
> 
> Plus, Orsino was being diplomatic through and through until he was pushed to war... Meredith was a power hungry bitch even before you choose sides.


Well having sided with the Mages on my first playthrough i decided to get the Gamerscore and see it from the other side 

I actually commended Orsino for having restraint. If i was him i woulda scalped that bitch the first chance i got


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> And went so far as to use Blood Magic to get there, meaning he planned for the eventuality of using Blood Magic. The intent was there .


 The Intent to use the magic yes, but not to actually hurt any one, notice he escaped with out ANY one dieing



> Do i have to bring up Tevinter? We know what happens when Mages aren't regulated


 The Tevinter Circle was corrupt from the get go, They have always had the values of do what ever u can for power hats not a fair analogy


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You got a problem with tattoos, biyotch?



Maybe your Hawke should get with mine?


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry, my Hawke is set on Merrill.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Intent to use the magic yes, but not to actually hurt any one, notice he escaped with out ANY one dieing


I know Jowan wasn't outright evil, honestly even if he didn't use Blood Magic he'd look like a lost fool. The guy wasn't even cut out to be a mage. Period. 



> The Tevinter Circle was corrupt from the get go, They have always had the values of do what ever u can for power hats not a fair analogy


Myabe that was a bit harsh, i know not every mage harbors poisonous fangs and ill will towards the common man. However all it takes is one rotten apple to spoil the whole bunch. Mages, when left unchecked, WILL test their powers and WILL experiment with other forms of magic. Only those who condemn their own power, and never even wanted/never practice it, can be called the exception.

All it takes is that little taste of power for it to overwhelm them. It's like giving someone a gun. They'll look at it and admire it but then they'll want to shoot it then they'll want to shoot at a target then they'll realize it's dangerous and harmful then they'll realize all the fools without guns can't stand against them then they'll take what they want using that gun, etc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Myabe that was a bit harsh, i know not every mage harbors poisonous fangs and ill will towards the common man. However all it takes is one rotten apple to spoil the whole bunch. Mages, when left unchecked, WILL test their powers and WILL experiment with other forms of magic. Only those who condemn their own power, and never even wanted/never practice it, can be called the exception.
> 
> All it takes is that little taste of power for it to overwhelm them. It's like giving someone a gun. They'll look at it and admire it but then they'll want to shoot it then they'll want to shoot at a target then they'll realize it's dangerous and harmful then they'll realize all the fools without guns can't stand against them then they'll take what they want using that gun, etc.


 But that's true of so many things, Anders bitch he may be had a solid point that a Nut With a sword is no different then a nut with magic


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> But that's true of so many things, Anders bitch he may be had a solid point that a Nut With a sword is no different then a nut with magic


Hey trust me, i'm not argueing that. No one's above the influence of power. Mages are just more dangerous because of their skills when they want power and actively seek power. In a land full of swords, Mages are the ones with the guns.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sorry, my Hawke is set on Merrill.



Mine too... 



Although, on my new Cannon Hawke run, I'm gonna be a suave rogue who lays with Bella... so I'm sure she won't mind a little side action... maybe even... a foursome? :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hey trust me, i'm not argueing that. No one's above the influence of power. Mages are just more dangerous because of their skills when they want power and actively seek power. In a land full of swords, Mages are the ones with the guns.



technically that's the qunari....

MAges while powerful arent that unstoppable thogh


the templar slaughter them easily, a Group full of people with skill can slaughter a group of demons and Mages easily

Marric killed at least 2 Mages 1 on 1


----------



## Awesome (Mar 16, 2011)

For anyone that cares about some convos, here's all of the ones I have written down. Newest ones are towards the bottom

*Spoiler*: __ 




Isabella: Hello? Is Anders there? Can I speak to Anders?
Anders: You can stop yelling. It's always me. 
Isabella: Oh, good. I didn't want to talk to the other guy. You know, the stick-in-the-mud. 
Anders: He can still here you. Justice and I are one. 
Isabella: Not really. I just wanted to make sure it was you. 


Exotic Wonder: Why don't we have some real fun? 
Isabella: I think we should postpone this, Hawke.
Exotic Wonder: You should listen to your friend. 


Isabella: Can I call you Captain? You can call me Captain. 
~Aveline says something
Isabella: That's because guard captain isn't really any authority. 
Aveline: You would know about having a large number of men under you. 
Isabella: You've been waiting to use that one. Did you practice?
Aveline: Shut up

Isabellalease Martin, you wouldn't know honest if I tied you up and spanked you with it. 
Joker Hawke: Sounds like a plan: "You tie him up, I'll go find some honesty."

Anders: Sometimes I think you always have the right idea. 
Isabella: Handcuffs, whipped cream, always on top?
Anders: I never used to give two bits of what anybody thought of me. Justice once asked me why I didn't do more for other mages. I told him it was two much work. But I couldn't go back after that, couldn't stop thinking about it. Sometimes I miss being that selfish. 
Isabella: Huh? Were you talking? I was still at "whipped cream."

Anders: You were married to a templar right? Are they all as disgusting as they seem?
Aveline: What?
Anders: Did he ever ask you to play "the naughty mage and the hapless recruit" or the
"secret desiring demon and the upstanding knight?"
Aveline: "That's disgusting!"
Anders: "I hear it's quite popular."

Mage Elf: He had a knife at my throat, he would've killed me! What if you were wrong?
Hawke: I'm never wrong. 
Mage Elf: That's must be convenient. 

Hawke: How many qunari did you lose to the Tal-vshoth
Qunari Leader: None
Hawke: Optimistic, considering my death toll. 


Anders: Of all the senseless, mindles,s piece of shit arguments I've ever heard!


Fenris: You think yourself as an abomination that would never hurt anyone?
Anders: Like ripping off the head of someone?
Fenris: I did that at the behest of no demon. 
Anders: So we can both agree that it does not take a demon for one to be a vicious killer. 
Fenris: Good


Fisting 

Isabella: "So what's with that magical fisting thing you do?
Fenris: "What?"
Isabella: "You know, when you stick your hand into people."
Fenris: "Oh. That. Yes. It's a... talent."
Isabella: "You could make so much coin with that."

Fisting with another Rogue

Varric: So, elf, that thing you do with your hand...
Fenris: I can already tell this isn't going anywhere pleasant.
Varric: I bet that makes pickpocketing easier. 
Fenris: I'll try it sometime and find out. 

Isabella: I enjoy a man with markings like that. 
Fenris: You've enjoyed a lot men like that I suspect. (not sure about this line)
Isabella: Where I'm from, they're called "tattoos." Sailors get them all the time.
Fenris: Not made of lyrium, I'd imagine. 
Isabella: Not a one. And the pictures are different - usually breasts. 
Fenris: I suppose a pair of lyrium breasts tattooed onto my chest would make things better. 
Isabella: That's me. I'm a helper.

Fenris: So this relic you mention losing...
Isabella: You have pretty eyes. 
Fenris: I... have pretty eyes. 
Isabella: You elves have such pretty eyes, even the men. It makes me want to pluck them out and wear them as a necklace. 
Fenris: I wouldn't suggest trying. 
Isabella: Oh, I would never try. Not without reason, of course. 
Fenris: Forget I said anything. 

Bartrand: We've chosen one of the hidden entrances. The Deep Roads there will be nice and virginal, ready for a good deflowering.
Varric: Now there's an interesting image. 

Rejected

Fenris: You keep staring at me. Is it my eyes again?
Isabella: You're very lanky, for an elf. I like lanky
Fenris: From what I gather, you like a lot of things. 
Isabella: Nonsense. But when I see something I like, I go after it. 
Fenris: o you intend to go after me, then?
Isabella: Will you take off all that spiky armor you're wearing?
Fenris: It's been known to happen. 
Isabella: Then forget it. 

Fenris: I do love the way the merchants glare at me as if I'm going to steal something. 
Isabella: You're an elf. And besides, you're a great distraction for those of us who do steal. 

Talkative Man: Do you ever feel like you're part of a story someone is telling?
Maker, I wish whoever was telling the story had made me more handsome. 

Isabella: How's marriage been treating you?
Aveline: Good. No, Great. I forgot what it felt like...
Isabella: Ass over tits and hammered like a bent nail?
Aveline: To be loved.
Aveline: Not that I'm complaining about the other thing.

Isabella: So Donnic was in the Rose.
Aveline: He was not!
Isabella: Easy, big girl. He wasn't shopping for himself. You're lucky to have a man who wants to please you.
(possible missing line)
Isabella: But maybe you can indulge him more. Are there areas of intimacy you haven't explored?
Aveline: Why? Why do you give me these doubts?
Isabella: Aveline. If you shove your thumb up his ass, I win.
Hawke: (Coughs)

Aveline: You know, Isabela. If someone had told me that I'd put up with you for all these years, I'd have punched them flat.
Isabela: And if someone had told me I'd still be here, I'd have done the same.
Aveline: You have your ship. What's stopping you?
Isabella: And what would you do without me as a constant headache in the Rose?
Aveline: Someone would rush to fill the hole. You know, like you never left. 
Isabela: That's my girl. 
Aveline: Maybe you win once in a while.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the Hawke/Arishok one


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sorry, my Hawke is set on Merrill.



Tattoos and Lesbians. 


BTW I was gonna romance Sebastian but he's married to Andraste. The hell.  He's the male version of Leliana. Do not want.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Tattoos and Lesbians.
> 
> 
> BTW I was gonna romance Sebastian but he's married to Andraste. The hell.  He's the male version of Leliana. Do not want.



Except he doesn't swing both ways. And won't agree to a threesome with a pirate wench.

Or a foursome with a pirate wench and Elvhen assassin.

And (most likely) doesn't have a history with tickling anuses and telling stories.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except he doesn't swing both ways. And won't agree to a threesome with a pirate wench.
> 
> Or a foursome with a pirate wench and Elvhen assassin.
> 
> And (most likely) doesn't have a history with tickling anuses and telling stories.



Wait... he's not Bi? ..... eh sort of want. 

BTW Templar rapes mages.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

People like Anders deserve it.

Trying to decide who I want to take into the Deep Roads with me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Why you so mean to Anders.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

I've already explained my reasons.

You already argued them.

You're just fishing for a troll war.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

ANDERS IS KING!!! Kidding


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh another funny thing I thought I'd bring up... Was anyone else totally dazed by the entire last 3 hours of DA2? Like all these insane things happening and all the major decisions lie on you, not because you want to, but because everyone expects it of you?

Say what you want about this game not being as "hardcore" as Origins... but the writing and characters are all top notch. 

Fenris opting to go with the Templars? 

Fenris rejoining me as he realizes the Templars are wrong? 

Seriously and the whole thing with Anders was totally unexpected. Forcing you to make a tough call, no easy way out... I seriously don't get the hate for this game at all. Yes, it wasn't the generic "Save the World" quest like Origins... but so what? It was more personal and engaging because it wasn't so grand in scale. And being able to see the different occurrences over ten years was awesome.

The ONLY really big downside to the game is the reused dungeons. However, the gameplay was so much more fun than it was in Origins and I play a Bioware game for the story and the characters, not the combat and environments. Would it have been a better game with more variety in the dungeons? Absolutely... Does it really ruin a great experience? Not for me.

Ehh... my two cents.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Fenris joining the Templars is just obvious - except if you have high Rivalry/Friendship. Then he joins you.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fenris joining the Templars is just obvious - except if you have high Rivalry/Friendship. Then he joins you.



Which is why it was awesome. We had a good connection despite disagreeing about mages... in the end he went with me. I love that shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Agreed that this game is better then origins in just about every way. I still think the best part though is the end of act 2, I loved the uprising.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed that this game is better then origins in just about every way. I still think the best part though is the end of act 2, I loved the uprising.



Thank you! Where are all the other sane people? I thought all the act endings where strong, but yeah, act two was amazing. Although I admit I loved the whole "Mage vs. Templars" undertone throughout the whole game, and the epic ending to that was awesome. Can't wait for more DLC and DA3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm right with you guys.

One thing I love about DAII is how all the minor character that are fairly unimportant don't look like repeated rehashes of other minor characters like in Origins where twenty-seven human characters looked exactly the same (and it was entirely possibly your Warden would look exactly the same).

I also feel character facial movements are a vast improvement over Origins, more in-line with what Mass Effect has. Facial expressions are very clear. And overall clothing designs are so much better (at least namely with Warrior and Rogue - haven't noticed much variation in Mage but at least the Champion stuff looks awesome).

I also enjoy how they did the three different personalities, and of course how they made it plausible to be able to change after Acts to at least show a possibility of character growth in your own Hawke.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Sure is low standards in here. 



Garrus said:


> I've already explained my reasons.
> 
> You already argued them.
> 
> You're just fishing for a troll war.


But I'm not. I'm just trying to converse. :ho 




crazymtf said:


> ANDERS IS KING!!! Kidding


King of my heart.  

Nah, Bioware will never outdo Alistair's romance. It's impossible.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Sure is low standards in here.



Color text in posts is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And of course - standards are expected to be low when Origins/Awakening set the bar so low.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Facial animations are far better. Watching friend play through origins now. Not on ME2's level but def better then origins, by far.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

Well that's just like, your guys opinions man.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nah girl, it's truth. Now design wise, that's an opinion. I personally think DA2 has far better designs then 1.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandal: One day the magic will come back. all of it. Everyone will be just like they were. The shadows will part and the skies will open wide. When he rises, everyone will see... Enchantment!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

the Maker is coming!


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandal = Maker

True story.

So guys - do I kill Carver, Warden him, or leave him to the Templars?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a freaky ass part


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sandal = Maker
> 
> True story.
> 
> So guys - do I kill Carver, Warden him, or leave him to the Templars?



Make him a Templar to make his Best Moment even more awesome


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Facial animations are far better. Watching friend play through origins now. Not on ME2's level but def better then origins, by far.



Yeah I mean for me, almost everything about DA2 that matters is better than Origins. If not better, than different. Worse? No way. The environments may be lacking in variety, but the depth of Kirkwall and the span of ten years more than makes up for that.

The gameplay is absolutely better by far. I don't see how anyone could debate that.

The voice acting and dialogue are fantastic. Hawkes voice actor is fantastic, even putting Shepard to shame. He shows all the right emotions when picking good, ~witty~, or hardass options. Also, I noticed that lines of dialogue actually change based on what you primarily choose to say. So if you're always picking the nice options, Hawke will more or less sound sincere regardless of the other options you pick... making him more consistent than Shepard.

The story is entirely subjective but I found it to be far more personal and engaging than Origins was. Yes, Origins was more "epic", but do we really need another "end of the world" story? I don't. Plus, each act ending in DA2 was all kinds of epic.

So what is it that people hate about this game again? You can't put armor on your companions? Boo hoo. The gameplay is easier on normal difficulty? Um, turn the difficulty up? It's not as tactical as Origins? Wrong, it's faster paced but all the tactics are still there. I never had to use ANY commands in Origins for the most part on normal. There as several fights in DA2 that demand you use tactics, even on normal.

Seriously underrated game, for reasons I don't understand.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Also, I noticed that lines of dialogue actually change based on what you primarily choose to say. So if you're always picking the nice options, Hawke will more or less sound sincere regardless of the other options you pick... making him more consistent than Shepard.



Yeah, this is what I mentioned earlier. It apparently stacks the options you pick (though the first option in Varric's faux-story is what sets the tone). But apparently at the start of each new Act, the stacks are reduced. This way if you want to change Hawke's personality (such as growing more cold/angry over the years, or going from joking to serious and nice), it makes it plausible and possible to do.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nah girl, it's truth. Now design wise, that's an opinion. I personally think DA2 has far better designs then 1.


The truth is subjective. They made improvements on character development (they get better and better here), improvements in combat, improvements on face expressions and movements, and a few more things I don't want to type up... as for the other part, I'll like to keep my opinions to myself for now. 



Garrus said:


> Sandal: One day the magic will come back. all of it. Everyone will be just like they were. The shadows will part and the skies will open wide. When he rises, everyone will see... Enchantment!


DA3 is gonna be in Orlais because that's where Sandals is headed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Dragon Age 3 is going to be in Orlais because that random Grey Warden is Act 2 mentioned that there was trouble there.

Did anyone else get this bug?  I beat Meredith.  Sat through the credits.  Then I had to fight her again.  

I agree with Crazymtf.  Eminem is a great rapper.  The character designs are better in Dragon Age 2.  And I think the story is a better.  Dragon Age 2 has one of the better RPG stories you will ever see.  I suppose it's fair to say the game is too short though.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope DA3 expands beyond just a simple country. With what i believe we're heading towards, shit's going down on a massive scale.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Well they still have DLC planned and they said the DLC can be expected to be larger than Witch Hunt (I don't know why they used that as an example - it was said they could expect to be 50% larger than that).

I'd prefer some Antiva or Tervinter over Orlais.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Tevinter is where it's at.  The culture of that country is just so different.  It would be a nice curveball.

And the reason I implied that it would just be a country is because I'm not sure it will be set in the future.  The events of Dragon Age 3 could take place at the same time as the events of Dragon Age 2 if the writers wanted to go in that direction.  Maybe the Seeker will have a bigger role?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Par Vollen? Anyone? Just me then?....


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Tevinter is where it's at.  The culture of that country is just so different.  It would be a nice curveball.
> 
> And the reason I implied that it would just be a country is because I'm not sure it will be set in the future.  The events of Dragon Age 3 could take place at the same time as the events of Dragon Age 2 if the writers wanted to go in that direction.  Maybe the Seeker will have a bigger role?



Well back in December, the Executive Producer did mention that one avenue they were looking at (although nothing definite) was having Cassandra play a major role.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Dragon Age 3 is going to be in Orlais because that random Grey Warden is Act 2 mentioned that there was trouble there.
> 
> Did anyone else get this bug?  I beat Meredith.  Sat through the credits.  Then I had to fight her again.
> 
> ...



Took me roughly 40 hours doing pretty much everything on my first play through, and I'm already excited to do it again as a different class and different personality. I wouldn't call that short per se.

I really think the only negative point in this game that cannot be debated is the reused dungeons... that's all I can think of that is without a doubt disappointing.

Even then they block off and use different routes, change loot location, and change enemy spawns. Add the improved combat and it's not a game-breaking issue in anyway whatsoever. Especially in a Bioware game where the story and characters are the focus.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Female Archer coming up next.  Lesbian relationship with Isabela.  Will side with the Mages this time.

(Siding with the Templars was unavoidable for me.  The Mages just get too out of control and do too much damage.  I consider the chantry and the circle to be necessary.  That much power requires a collar.)

So I'm looking forward to something different next time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

Noticed something strange. When you ask that woman about Anders' location she answers with "The only warden I know of died to save us from the Blight" (obviously my martyr) but what about Alistair? Isnt he considered gray warden or he is simply the king now? Did they conceal what he really is?

Also his cameo appearance was utterly disappointing, didnt even give me a quest to do.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 17, 2011)

A quest would have been nice


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

he did give you a quest

Protect Kirkwall


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

Eeeeh not like I can go anywhere else XD


----------



## Firaea (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel trolled. I had no idea Bethany would die if I brought her to the Deep Roads... and now she's... gone.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I feel trolled. I had no idea Bethany would die if I brought her to the Deep Roads... and now she's... gone.


It's a good thing you saved a lot before you brought her down there.  

Is there not a New Game + option?  I beat the game.  I'd like to transfer over all of my money and items before starting a new game.  How do I do that?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It's a good thing you saved a lot before you brought her down there.
> 
> Is there not a New Game + option?  I beat the game.  I'd like to transfer over all of my money and items before starting a new game.  How do I do that?



Problem is, I tried finding a save file before I went down. I don't have it. 
...So I've to play the game without my dear Bethany since I don't wish to restart.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I feel trolled. I had no idea Bethany would die if I brought her to the Deep Roads... and now she's... gone.



Is there no Grey Warden option for her if you bring Anders along?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Is there no Grey Warden option for her if you bring Anders along?



I didn't know, so I didn't bring Anders. I just happily went with Bethany, Varric and that Warrior-lady-whose-name-escapes-my-mind. If I had known I'd have skipped Bethany entirely. 

And I don't have a save file for before I went down. Stupid me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I didn't know, so I didn't bring Anders. I just happily went with Bethany, Varric and that Warrior-lady-whose-name-escapes-my-mind. If I had known I'd have skipped Bethany entirely.
> 
> And I don't have a save file for before I went down. Stupid me.



Oh I see.  She gets taken by the Circle if you don't take her anyways.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

Bethany was like the dullest character DA 2 has to offer. I didnt take her down there at all


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

^ My first run I was gonna take her but Mothers all like... "baaaaw I don't want her to die".. so I left her. 

BTW this article with the (female) lead writer for DA2 (who obviously isn't a gamer).... I'm laughing and crying at the same time... 



The best part:


> *
> If you could tell developers of games to make sure to put one thing in games to appeal to a broader audience which includes women, what would that one thing be? *
> A fast-forward button. Games almost always include a way to "button through" dialogue without paying attention, because they understand that some players don't enjoy listening to dialogue and they don't want to stop their fun. Yet they persist in practically coming into your living room and forcing you to play through the combats even if you're a player who only enjoys the dialogue.



I understand she isn't a gamer.. but this whole fucking article.. WHY.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Then she should play Heavy Rain.

And only Heavy Rain.

(And maybe Metal Gear Solid 4.  Yeah I went there.)


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 17, 2011)

So I just finished this game and it seems that Origins is still not surpassed. I enjoyed it enough not to complain too much.

The story could have been told better though. It lacked the focus and momentum that Origins had, and was scattered all over the place.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Because _my_ life is summed up by one event.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 17, 2011)

cant wait to bang isabella...she is HOT AS FUUUUUUCK


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ My first run I was gonna take her but Mothers all like... "baaaaw I don't want her to die".. so I left her.
> 
> BTW this article with the (female) lead writer for DA2 (who obviously isn't a gamer).... I'm laughing and crying at the same time...
> 
> ...



2006                   .


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 17, 2011)

i left carver behind to go to the deep roads...i cheated when i fought the dragon there..he owned all my chars so i ran away and went through a small little door...

the dragon didnt fit and he couldnt attack me so i just kept firing spells at him until i slowly killed him lol.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

> 2006


Your point? I know it's old. Writers gonna write.



TRI05 said:


> i left carver behind to go to the deep roads...i cheated when i fought the dragon there..he owned all my chars so i ran away and went through a small little door...
> 
> the dragon didnt fit and he couldnt attack me so i just kept firing spells at him until i slowly killed him lol.



I lol'd. Well played.


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2011)

The high dragon fight was cool. 

I ran circles around that cunt.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 17, 2011)

Fenris was a complete jackass on my first playthrough, but came across as much more nuanced on my second.   I'm not sure because its I moved my character's overall stance from 'Diplomatic' to 'Snarky', whether I was female Hawke (and flirting with him) rather than male Hawke (and romancing Merrill), or whether it was because I was a mage rather than a warrior.

And actually, you know what I've just realized?  Fenris is the Sten of DA2.  Sure, Bioware does its best sleight-of-hand to keep you from noticing, what with Sten being all stoic and Fenris being all angry-brooding, so your first impressions of them are entirely different.  But after you get to know them...

* Sten is smarter and more knowledgable than he first appears to be.  So is Fenris.  (Take Fenris along to meet the Arishok; the dude is a better ambassador to the qunari than you are, because he's way up on qunari culture and language.)
* Sten has no tact at all.  So does Fenris. 
* Sten's belief system is his own and he has absolutely no interest in converting to yours.  So does Fenris.
* Sten is from a culture that you've never experienced.  So is Fenris.
* Despite Sten's lack of tact and different beliefs, you still listen to him, because when he says something he actually has a lot of truth in it.  So does Fenris.
* Sten massacred innocent people in his past because he was temporarily out of his mind and has never really forgiven himself for it.   Likewise Fenris.
* Sten is a good offtank and, if properly specced, a DPS murder machine.  Likewise Fenris.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 17, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Fenris was a complete jackass on my first playthrough, but came across as much more nuanced on my second.   I'm not sure because its I moved my character's overall stance from 'Diplomatic' to 'Snarky', whether I was female Hawke (and flirting with him) rather than male Hawke (and romancing Merrill), or whether it was because I was a mage rather than a warrior.



He just doesn't like mages, for obvious reasons. He also doesn't like the Dalish. Him and Anders really get in to it if they are pared together. He does seem to like Merril better then Anders though. Maybe because he just sees her as naive. He is much more cordial with Varric and Avelgine.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, Fenris' main point of disagreement with Merrill is that in his opinion, she's stupid. She practices blood magic not for 'mwahahahaha! Power! POWERRRRRR!' like the Tevinter Imperium, but because she believes its as safe as any other magic. In Fenris' opinion, this is proof positive that she hasn't got the brains to blow her nose. But even he has to admit what's entirely obvious to anything more intelligent than slime mold; Merrill has absolutely no evil intent towards anyone.

OTOH, his main point of disagreement with Anders is that Anders thinks mages should be free to do whatever they want. In Fenris' worldview, this goes well beyond 'stupid' to 'totally fucking evil', because he's pretty sure about what really happens when mages get to do whatever they want. (Whether or not he's right is not germane to this paragraph; I'm talking about the POV from inside his head). In Fenris-vision, Anders isn't ignorant; he's an active partisan for 'the other side'.

So, yeah, its not surprising that all he does is lecture Merrill, while he's looking at Anders out of the corner of his eye all like 'If this friend loses his shit, can I kill him before he kills me?' Merrill isn't really carrying the potential to be an immediate danger; Anders is.

And this is before we get into the part where Anders is a self-confessed abomination. Smile

But yeah, its not really surprising that Fenris' reaction to ignorance is, while still harsh, notably less angry than his reaction to deliberate opposition. Remember, Fenris is the guy who gently points out on that one sidequest; "She is a child, and does not understand."


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Well, Fenris' main point of disagreement with Merrill is that in his opinion, she's stupid. She practices blood magic not for 'mwahahahaha! Power! POWERRRRRR!' like the Tevinter Imperium, but because she believes its as safe as any other magic. In Fenris' opinion, this is proof positive that she hasn't got the brains to blow her nose. But even he has to admit what's entirely obvious to anything more intelligent than slime mold; Merrill has absolutely no evil intent towards anyone.



Although she says a lot, in her ambient conversations (particularly with Anders) and when you converse with her, particularly in her Questioning Beliefs and Companion quests, she knows the dangers but does it anyway because she believes the ends justify the means and the main person she's hurting is herself (unlike what Anders does). And she does show understanding, and remorse, for what she does - again, unlike Anders. Furthermore, her view of demons and blood magic seems to be based on older Arlathan Elves (since, as I recall, the alternative to Archon Thalsian being taught Blood Magic by Dumat is that it was learned as the first form of Magic from Arlathan).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Merrill: Do you regret it? What happened with your sister, I mean.
Fenris: No.
Merrill: You're lucky, then. There are so many things I wish I could undo. 

-----

Anders: Maybe you don't realy understand the difference between spirits and demons.
Merrill: Did I ask you?
Anders: Spirits were the first children of the Maker, but he turned his back on them, to doubt on his mortal creations, the ones he resented has became demons, driven to take everything mortals had and gain back the makers favour.
Merrill: Your Maker is story you humans use to explain world, we have our own stories, I don't need to borrow yours.

-----

Merrill: Are you alright?
Anders: I nearly killed an innocent girl. How could I be alright?
Merrill: I'm sorry.
Anders: You're sorry? For me? This could be you! You could be the next monster threatening helpless girls!
Merrill: Anders... There's no such thing as a good spirit. There never was.
Merrill: All spirits are dangerous. I understood that. I'm sorry that you didn't.

-----

Anders: I don't know why I'm bothering with this, but you do realize it is crazy, right?
Merrill: Believe me I noticed, if I had any other choices, I'd take them.
Anders: You have choices! You always had choices! Stop using blood magic. Get rid of that damned mirror.
Merrill: Oh in that case, I will head back to Kirkwall and throw it away, right after you abandon the plight of the circle of mages.

-----

Merrill: You really believe don't you?
Anders: What are we talking about?
Merrill: Believing. You do I can tell, in freedom, in mages, in good spirits and bad templars. With more fire than the sun.
Anders: And your point is?
Merrill: I miss it sometimes, things being certain.
Anders: Some things are certain.
Merrill: Not anymore.




Merrill was raised sheltered - as she tells you, she was kept secluded even from her own people. She doesn't know how the outside world works, much less her own people. All she has and knows is what she's read in lore, so all she has for guidance is the Arlathan Elves - something that the Keeper Marethari did to her, so one could argue Marethari forced Merrill's hand into that position since she didn't know any better or any alternative due to her poor teachings and raising.

I think Fenris is knowledgeable enough to see this - Merrill isn't "stupid." Ignorant, yes, but through no real fault of her own. Not to mention if you look at some of the conversations, Anders and Merrill pester Fenris about different things. Merrill pesters him about history and Elves. Anders pesters him about the magistrates ("There must be mages in Tevinter that don't use blood magic."). Furthermore, Anders is much too defensive and more attacks Fenris on his view points ("You must know that the Templars are wrong." or "You ever going to stop harping on the mages here?").


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Perhaps because the Qunari way is wrong. Whether you like them or not... they are invaders. If you listen to and read the lore throughout the game, or have played Origins, you'll understand that Qunari are not good people. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They come to invade if they feel like it... as proven by DA2.




You may like their views, but there's no doubt they are just as bad as Nazis... If you don't agree with them, they'll just kill or convert you. 

Plus, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they're are dialogue options when you go see him, that indicate you agree with what he's doing.




Shouldn't you be drooling over The Witcher 2 anyways? What are you doing playing Dragon Age?


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2011)

Speculate about DA3 here or should i open up a DA3 thread already ?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

Unless it's been announced, speculations go here.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Perhaps because the Qunari way is wrong. Whether you like them or not... they are invaders. If you listen to and read the lore throughout the game, or have played Origins, you'll understand that Qunari are not good people.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't it been said by those who have converted that they pity those that don't join the Qun anyway? Not like i agree with the "join us or die" philosophy though.

Like i said many pages ago, dealing with the Qunari in a political manner is impossible. It's a huge clash of ideaology with these guys that just has to end with cold hard steel.


----------



## Jade (Mar 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> Speculate about DA3 here or should i open up a DA3 thread already ?


The Warden will adopt a griffin.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

> Perhaps because the Qunari way is wrong. Whether you like them or not... they are invaders. If you listen to and read the lore throughout the game, or have played Origins, you'll understand that Qunari are not good people.



That is BULLSHIT. You do not decide who are good or bad. That is a very black and white way of thinking. "_These people are bad because they are different from us_". You sicken me.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hasn't it been said by those who have converted that they pity those that don't join the Qun anyway? Not like i agree with the "join us or die" philosophy though.
> 
> Like i said many pages ago, dealing with the Qunari in a political manner is impossible. It's a huge clash of ideaology with these guys that just has to end with cold hard steel.



I'm sure the Nazi said they pity those who don't kill all the Jews, blacks, and homosexuals, as well. 

There's not much of a choice between death and conversion. Only the Viscount's son truly believed in the Qunari, and I wanted to be as diplomatic as possible when dealing with them. They just can't be reasoned with, because it's their way or... death. 

You think Mage's are bad? At least they don't resort to blood magic unless they are pushed to the brink of death. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Qunari attacked the city because they were annoyed... that's it. They may make some valid points, but nothing justifies attacking and slaughtering an entire city.



The final act in the game 
*Spoiler*: __ 



was not caused by the Mages. Templars were every bit as responsible. The second act was all on the Qunari though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

You have to understand the Qun to understand the Qunari. Some people just have doctrines that just don't allow them to stand idly by while others fester. You can hardly say the people of Thedas are happy with how the world is, perhaps many would be happier under the Qun? Who's to say? And i might add, the Nazis didn't give anyone a chance, you were either part of the Aryan race or not, anyone can be of the Qun.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> That is BULLSHIT. You do not decide who are good or bad. That is a very black and white way of thinking. "_These people are bad because they are different from us_". You sicken me.



Haha, yeah, don't even begin to presume you know me. I'm such a grey thinker it's not even funny.

You think that quote even begins to describe what I posted? They are not "bad" because they are different. If you think that the Qunari's "Join us or die" philosophy is even remotely "good" then I suppose you condone Hitler's actions as well?

Try a little harder next time. If you want me to presume I know everything about you and then make up quotes that don't even begin to describe your point of view, I will.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Sticking by speculation of Cassandra for major role in DAIII since it was said to be one possibility.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> You have to understand the Qun to understand the Qunari. Some people just have doctrines that just don't allow them to stand idly by while others fester. You can hardly say the people of Thedas are happy with how the world is, perhaps many would be happier under the Qun? Who's to say? And i might add, the Nazis didn't give anyone a chance, you were either part of the Aryan race or not, anyone can be of the Qun.



Anyone can be of the Qun... but if you don't want to be then you die... yeah, great options you have there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just ask the guy in the Viscount's chamber with that broke neck...

Or maybe the head of the Viscount himself... or the hundreds of others, dead on the streets of Kirkwall...


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

They couldnt go back because of the relic I thought? So they were forced to stay in the city, grew annoyed, decided to blow off some steam. Too bad there were no sports or video games around, I can see them as flawless team players.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It doesn't matter what you do in 90% of the quest in DA2. They will have the same result with a few different lines of dialogue. 

If you like the Qunari.. just you wait.  Dat story. 



Aurora said:


> The Warden will adopt a griffin.


But griffins are extinct.. or are they. :ho

I want Cullen for party member in DA3.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

@ SS...I didn't say i agreed with the "join us or die" bit. I'd like the Qunari a whole lot more if they took out the "die" part. The point is, they allow anyone to join them and they themselves are so indoctrinated by the Qun their only view of the outside world is of one that needs to understand they're certainty. Which brings me to this point...as much of a parallel as the Chantry is to the Christian church, it amazes me that much religous persecution hasn't been shown.

However, i wouldn't want you to think that the Chantry doesn't wish for everyone to come to them and their own religous tolerance is at a minimum at best (Qunari are heathens to them afterall). I'm betting, given the chance, the Chantry would just as likely strike down another nations religion just as quickly as the Qunari. The difference? The Chantry wants power, the Qunari want to spread their understanding. 2 evils, again, neither is right. Which is a big theme for a lot of games.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

Sandal for final boss or hero


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It doesn't matter what you do in 90% of the quest in DA2. They will have the same result with a few different lines of dialogue.
> 
> If you like the Qunari.. just you wait.  Dat story.
> 
> ...



Werent dragons extinct too but then came back?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> @ SS...I didn't say i agreed with the "join us or die" bit. I'd like the Qunari a whole lot more if they took out the "die" part. The point is, they allow anyone to join them and they themselves are so indoctrinated by the Qun their only view of the outside world is of one that needs to understand they're certainty. Which brings me to this point...as much of a parallel as the Chantry is to the Christian church, it amazes me that much religous persecution hasn't been shown.
> 
> However, i wouldn't want you to think that the Chantry doesn't wish for everyone to come to them and their own religous tolerance is at a minimum at best (Qunari are heathens to them afterall). I'm betting, given the chance, the Chantry would just as likely strike down another nations religion just as quickly as the Qunari. The difference? The Chantry wants power, the Qunari want to spread their understanding. 2 evils, again, neither is right. Which is a big theme for a lot of games.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Well I don't think the Chantry is in a position to do much of anything after DA2 




I prefer it in games like The Elder Scrolls... they have gods... but they also have proof that those gods exist. It's all around the world... you can literally hear them speaking to you, and see their miracles happen.

The Chantry on the other hand, is probably filled with just as many holes and contradictions as any other religion.

The Qunari on the other hand, have more of a "tradition" then a religion. It's a system, and an interesting one at that. However, just because they are "freed" from other systems "superficial" ideas, does not give them the right to just take over any land they please, or kill anyone that won't bow to them. You can condone there traditions all you want, but there is no "grey area" in slaughtering innocent people because they won't follow those traditions.

I'm not arguing with you, I know that you agree, their actions are not to be condoned, I'm simply reiterating that for the other people who seem to think that the Qunari are all that and a bag of sweet maui onion chips. (mmhmmm)


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sandal for final boss or hero


Why did they make Sandal so creepy and sad in DA2? 



Rios said:


> Werent dragons extinct too but then came back?


_Yeeeaaaaah_... that's what they said... or did they.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

He started being creepy at the end of DA1. It's character development over the course of several games.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

Sandal's character development has been so fascinating to watch.

btw in DA3 I expect mounts, aiming system for bows and spells, and of course more gay sex


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

DAII had plenty gay sex. Male Elf you could sleep with, another threesome, various prostitutes and four bisexual romance options.

Btw. Sandal = Maker incarnate


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> btw in DA3 I expect mounts, aiming system for bows and spells



what the hell


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> btw in DA3 I expect mounts, aiming system for bows and spells,



i dont see any thing wrong with any of that


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i dont see any thing wrong with any of that



Well I guess Bioware did draw in the COD players after all.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About to do the final battle. Carver, I don't want to kill you but if you stand in between me and Meredith I swear I will blow you the fuck up with a giant fireball


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well I guess Bioware did draw in the COD players after all.



Don't give me any of that shit

i just dont want the computer doing all the work for me


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Then play an FPS.


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2011)

Rios smh

That's the worst post you've ever made.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Then play an FPS.



i  do, but their stories are crap, and  they  dont let me do any  thing else but shoot shit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i  do, but their stories are crap, and  they  dont let me do any  thing else but shoot shit



I dun even


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 17, 2011)

we know


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I dun even



what did i say some thing wrong?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

DLC spells?  Also.. dat blood magic. 



Zen-aku said:


> what did i say some thing wrong?


Uh... no.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

Merril: The Champion of Kirkwall going to battle naked... why can't I ever have that dream?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> DLC spells?  Also.. dat blood magic.



Perhaps those are spells that enemies can use or something.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Omg, put Fenris, Isabella and Varric together in your party and prepare for the most hilarious convo's ever  easily outclasses any setup ever.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

Isabella + Aveline + Merril beats everything in Act 3.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> DLC spells?  Also.. dat blood magic.
> 
> 
> Uh... no.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Perhaps those are spells that enemies can use or something.



Those are the OP spells that powerful Blood Mages / the unique Arcane Horrors use 

I remember that 'cause on hard or nightmare they can one shot your entire party, even Aveline


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

I win because I cheat kitten.

Yeah, Aveline and Isabella together are pretty funny.  Varic is pretty amusing regardless of who he is with.

I'm playing again.  Now that I know the story though... I can't coexist with Anders very well.  I treat him like shit whenever I am given a conversation option.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I win because I cheat kitten.
> 
> Yeah, Aveline and Isabella together are pretty funny.  Varic is pretty amusing regardless of who he is with.
> 
> I'm playing again.  Now that I know the story though... I can't coexist with Anders very well.  I treat him like shit whenever I am given a conversation option.



If your planning on screwing over mages, Bring him with, watch his little head Explode


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Those are the OP spells that powerful Blood Mages / the unique Arcane Horrors use
> 
> I remember that 'cause on hard or nightmare they can one shot your entire party, even Aveline


Depending on your proximity to the spells, it's possible they could one shot your party members even on hard. If you see a Saarebas, make it top priority. Otherwise, you will get raped.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

I learned that the hard way 

Now that you're actually playing it Kitsukaru, what are your opinions on the game?


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Heeeere it comes.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

This should be good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Depending on your proximity to the spells, it's possible they could one shot your party members even on hard. If you see a Saarebas, make it top priority. Otherwise, you will get raped.


Saarebas, Blood Mages, Arcane Horrors.  Similar classes.  All three will rape your party if you ignore them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

^ even on normal mode


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

I just use the 'hold' command on my party when a blood mage is around.  I switch to the mage in my party and obliterate from a distance.

Nothing is less tactical than an aggressive party.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Depending on your proximity to the spells, it's possible they could one shot your party members even on hard. If you see a Saarebas, make it top priority. Otherwise, you will get raped.





Rukia said:


> Saarebas, Blood Mages, Arcane Horrors.  Similar classes.  All three will rape your party if you ignore them.



Which makes that Optional Pride demon fight you can unlock pretty bizarre.  You encounter him and goes into his I'm the greatest, the ones who you defeated to unbind my chains were shadows of my glory spiel, then you fight and he's a fraction of the challenge those horrors were.  I was screaming at the screen against them, he was just annoying, mostly cause of his rage demon summons, not anything he could do.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I learned that the hard way
> 
> Now that you're actually playing it Kitsukaru, what are your opinions on the game?


In all honesty, It remains a huge disappointment. There are a very few things I like about the game. The Qunari being one of those things. I was immensely disappointed when I couldn't side with them. Personally, I do not think it is worth retail price. As a sequel, it is not good, but it can stand as a separate game.

7/10

*edit:* As for the characters, Aveline was the only one I was interested in. Yet I couldn't romance her. Fuck BioWare. The only human female and I can't romance her. I'm stuck with skinny Avatar-looking, blood magic, wanna-be cute, elf. There is also Isabella, but I don't like whores.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> 7/10



So basically what every one else here has given it [give or take a point]


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

That's actually fairly good coming from him. I expected a 6/10 honestly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

From what he's said I was expecting a cool 3/10.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> So basically what every one else here has given it [give or take a point]


As a game, separate from the Dragon Age series, that is the score I would give it. As a sequel to Origins, I'd give it 4/10.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> As a game, separate from the Dragon Age series, that is the score I would give it. As a sequel to Origins, I'd give it 4/10.



Your overating origins then *shrugs*


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Your overating origins then *shrugs*


Pretty much.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2011)

Most people do.

It was pretty low-class, especially for BioWare. And most of the add-ons were Bethesda-level glitchy.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Your overating origins then *shrugs*


How so? The majority have rated Origins higher than DA2.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Anders romance is best romance. You should have gone homo Kitsu. Best kiss of all time. 

[YOUTUBE]SxwWqaRHkoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't like shit on my stick.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2011)

The only things Origins did better was more areas and enviroments. The things you did in Origins barely had any effect in the storyline, the only things that really mattered was who you put on the throne and who killed the archdemon.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I don't like shit on my stick.


Lighten up man, It was a joke. 



Awesome said:


> The only things Origins did better was more areas and enviroments. The things you did in Origins barely had any effect in the storyline, the only things that really mattered was who you put on the throne and who killed the archdemon.


At the end of DA2 everyone one goes full retard mode no matter who you side with. Origins had the better story, characters, and almost everything else. The only thing DA2 did better was combat. DA2 was rushed and it really showed. If you didn't see that then you didn't play origins enough.

Also, dat graphic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> How so? The majority have rated Origins higher than DA2.



 I dont know how involved u were when DAO hit but allot of the complaints  DA2 is getting were present with DAO

Glitches
Bad Ending
Complaints with the combat
and Bickering over Platform iterations

people forget this and i have a feeling allot of people are comparing DA2 to their Heavily modded and Patches PC 

I rememmber how pissed allot of people were that the origins really didn't matter and how the ending  was Mediocre

and how all the  PC gamers were like "well once we can mod it, will be great"

Reviews for DAO were allot like DA2 Some give it 8s some give it 9s

DAO and DA2 are Great games, Nether are GOTY contenders thogh




> At the end of DA2 everyone one goes full retard mode no matter who you side with. Origins had the better story, characters, and almost everything else. The only thing DA2 did better was combat. DA2 was rushed and it really showed. If you didn't see that then you didn't play origins enough.


 Better Story and Characters? 

Really?

there were Great characters ion origins yes But there were only a few i could truly  call great

were in DA2 almost every one is is a better deeper characters


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> people forget this and i have a feeling allot of people are comparing DA2 to their Heavily modded and Patches PC


Bitch_ please_.. I played 7 fucking full run through on 360. 



> DAO and DA2 are Great games, Nether are GOTY contenders thogh


DAO should have been GOTY compare to all the other shit game that came out that year imo. Just saiyan.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Better Story and Characters?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Well _good for you_ that you liked the character in DA2 more. Good for you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Bitch_ please_.. I played 7 fucking full run through on 360.


 Your a freak you dont count 



> DAO should have been GOTY compare to all the other shit game that came out that year imo. Just saiyan.



i dont remember all the shit that came out 2009



> Well good for you that you liked the character in DA2 more. Good for you.


Of Course My opinion is subjective just like every one else on this forum


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Your a freak you dont count


... wait wut. 



> i dont remember all the shit that came out 2009


Well you should of if you were gonna make that claim. :ho



> Of Course My opinion is subjective just like every one else on this forum


Yes.. so lets get back to talking about Ander's kiss. ;<


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well you should of if you were gonna make that claim. :ho


 Uncharted, Batman AA ,Assasins Creed 2, COD

I didn't particularity like the last 1 but its no surprise DAO didn't measure up



> Yes.. so lets get back to talking about Ander's kiss. ;<


 Must we

Its bad enough that's all i see when i Type in "DA2" on Deviant art


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

More Fidge Brilliance from TV tropes!



> Leliana shows up alive again in DA2 even if your DA1 import save has you killing her at the end of the Sacred Ashes quest. Now, that could be a bug... or it could be that when the Warden defeated her, he made the mistake of leaving her for dead less than twenty feet away from that world's equivalent of the Holy Grail, the one that can heal anything. Admittedly, the part where he'd have just tainted it would be an obstacle, but hey, Andraste moves in mysterious ways!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

That would be a hilarious turn of events


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 18, 2011)

As far as warriors are concerned, Aveline > Alistair.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 18, 2011)

i finished a few days ago.
Origins General opinions

*Spoiler*: __ 



first of all Origins is highly overrated, it was never a 9 like some say and most reviewers gave back then. thinking back, i remember thinking that the closing work on origins was rushed to meet release date, rogue dex bug comes to mind. the combat never felt that great and no i don't find Alistair a good character, annoying as hell for me. i don't find morigan that good a character honestly but she did have a good backstory going for her. My favorite character at Origins was Shale. On story department yeah the choices were more needing of picking a side, calling the story epic i wouldn't go so far you rise to defeat the big bad that threatens the world... fun, important, but overused so not epic.




About DA II

*Spoiler*: __ 



When i read that the story was a bit loose i expected worst when i played it, yeah the story feels untied, you only meet the two last bosses at the beginning of act 3? it's weird... i understand it was a story needed for the lore of the universe the rebellion of mages, the brake of the ones that were oppressed for being born different... but still the story could have been better developed, anders = idiot (had to kill him tbh and i was a mage, but big fucking idiot)
Combat feels way better, of course it still has flaws but i actually look forward to combats on DA II, on Origins sometimes it was a chore...
characters.. yeah their weaker most of them are whiners, the only ones i liked was the dwarf and isabela.
oh the repeated scenarios didn't bother me that much, yeah it's weird but honestly if it saves disk usage all fine by me...
OH the saves don't take GB of space like they did on Origins...




so it's a solid follow up on the range of it's predecessor, it has somethings done better others worst... solid games anyway.
the warden and champion missing at the end, Hello there Revan and Exlie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2011)

So I've read the last couple of pages...

Ugh, Boss.  Do you seriously like Anders?  Rambling on about Justice and Vengeance all the time.  Whining about how Templars are checking in on him.  I think he's the worst playable character in the franchise so far.  He has a boring personality.  Bioware had to give him a cheap gimmick to even make him remotely interesting.  (And they failed.)


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So I've read the last couple of pages...
> 
> Ugh, Boss.  Do you seriously like Anders?  Rambling on about Justice and Vengeance all the time.  Whining about how Templars are checking in on him.  I think he's the worst playable character in the franchise so far.  He has a boring personality.  Bioware had to give him a cheap gimmick to even make him remotely interesting.  (And they failed.)


My vote for worst character is still Sten. At least Anders is a lunatic.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2011)

And Krory skips our convo :<

Btw I started my Male Mage Hawke and I  r gunna romance Merrill 
Us mages gotta stick together :33

You should try to romance Merrill at least once :33
She's a keeper 

*ba dum tish*


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 18, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> And Krory skips our convo :<
> 
> Btw I started my Male Mage Hawke and I  r gunna romance Merrill
> Us mages gotta stick together :33
> ...



I would have to agree. 

How can you not love her dialogue.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2011)

I love her you kicked my puppy voice


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 18, 2011)

It is the best.

    * Merrill: You remind me of Hahren Paivel, Varric. Only younger. And shorter. And not as serious.
    * Varric: So it's a close resemblance, then?
    * Merrill: Well, he tells stories. And you tell stories. Although none of his begin, (in low, gruff voice) "No shit, there I was."
    * Varric: I'll have to give him some better stories, then.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i dont remember all the shit that came out 2009



If you don't remember, then they clearly were not that remarkable.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Escapist gave this game a 100/100. They wrote a 2-pages long advertisement, ignoring all flaws and overhyping good parts, also boldly lying about some horrible points of this game and saying they're awesome.

Bioware/EA paid them for this or what?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Uncharted, Batman AA ,Assasins Creed 2, COD
> 
> I didn't particularity like the last 1 but its no surprise DAO didn't measure up


All overrated.. but that's subjective.  



> Must we
> 
> Its bad enough that's all i see when i Type in "DA2" on Deviant art


All I find is Fenris... 




Rukia said:


> So I've read the last couple of pages...
> 
> Ugh, Boss.  Do you seriously like Anders?  Rambling on about Justice and Vengeance all the time.  Whining about how Templars are checking in on him.  I think he's the worst playable character in the franchise so far.  He has a boring personality.  Bioware had to give him a cheap gimmick to even make him remotely interesting.  (And they failed.)


To be honest I liked Anders a lot in Awakening and I hate whats become of him in DA2... and his constant bitching, yes that too along with everyone's constant bitching. But.. I feel obligated to like him because I liked him in awakening. So yes, if he was never in Awakening I would hate the shit out of this guy. 

I found out that if you decided to give Fenris back to his master Anders agrees. What the shit Anders. I was so fucking pissed. He goes on and on about Mages being slaves and he encourages Fenris to go back as a slave just because they don't get a long. The character development for Anders in DA2 herps so much it derps. 

Oh and his romance was one of the _worst _romance ever.... fucking twilight romance. So dark and edgy. It was awkward romancing him because he kept going "I don't want to hurt you baaaw" after 2 lines with him... shit was so lame. I wish there was a "chill the fuck out bruh" reply.


I guess Bioware didn't do his character... justice.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2011)

Just finished my first run through of the game. I think I did all the side-quests. 

For those who have done multiple play-throughs...do you just focus on the main story or are you doing any side-quests as well?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Just finished my first run through of the game. I think I did all the side-quests.
> 
> For those who have done multiple play-throughs...do you just focus on the main story or are you doing any side-quests as well?



I do all side-quests since there are some that are based on Origins choices.

There's also some banter based on Origins choices (like Merrill and Anders, I believe it was, have an exclusive banter if the Warden was Dalish Elf origin).

Also, Alistair > Aveline by far.

And lol, ACII.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Escapist gave this game a 100/100. They wrote a 2-pages long advertisement, ignoring all flaws and overhyping good parts, also boldly lying about some horrible points of this game and saying they're awesome.
> 
> Bioware/EA paid them for this or what?
> 
> //HbS



I find it amusing if you go the DA2's main page the first thing that pops out is "10/10! 9/10! AMAZING! EPIC!" ...ect reviews.  By doing this Bioware is just hurting their franchise if you ask me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I never believed critics' reviews in the first place. I lol'd at the Bioware guy who reviewed DA2 with a 10/10 as an anonymous user.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I find it amusing if you go the DA2's main page the first thing that pops out is "10/10! 9/10! AMAZING! EPIC!" ...ect reviews.  By doing this Bioware is just hurting their franchise if you ask me.



Everyone has done it.  Do you expect them to put "This fourteen year-old kid on NarutoForums gave us a 1/10 because we weren't like The Witcher 2!"?




Hunted by sister said:


> Well, I never believed critics' reviews in the first place. I lol'd at the Bioware guy who reviewed DA2 with a 10/10 as an anonymous user.
> 
> //HbS



Again, that happens all the times - many authors (even reputable ones like Stephen King), musicians, developers, etc. rate their own things on various sites. Often times making more accounts to give it more ratings. Whereas this guy did it once and there's a big "ado" about it just because people _want_ to make a big deal about Dragon Age II.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I rememmber how pissed allot of people were that the origins really didn't matter and how the ending  was Mediocre



I can't think of any games in recent memory that people didn't complain about the ending.

Maybe Mass Effect 1?

It's like a requirement to reviewing or commenting on any game, you have to complain about the ending no matter what.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Any typical military shooter game.

Because they never have a story to begin with.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Everyone has done it.  Do you expect them to put "This fourteen year-old kid on NarutoForums gave us a 1/10 because we weren't like The Witcher 2!"?


Well, no. But I would expect them *not* to put "pinnacle of RPGs", "excellent storytelling", "flawless", when it's all lies.


Garrus said:


> Again, that happens all the times - many authors (even reputable ones like Stephen King), musicians, developers, etc. rate their own things on various sites. Often times making more accounts to give it more ratings. Whereas this guy did it once and there's a big "ado" about it just because people _want_ to make a big deal about Dragon Age II.


Are you just thinking or were these people caught? 

But think about it. Of course we hear more about that one Bioware guy around here, than some random guys rating his random product. we're in DA2 thread, and we read it on Bioware forums, after all.

And usually it isn't a panic mode, like Bioware had now.


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I can't think of any games in recent memory that people didn't complain about the ending.
> 
> Maybe Mass Effect 1?
> 
> It's like a requirement to reviewing or commenting on any game, you have to complain about the ending no matter what.


Hmmm... I can only think of classics like Baldur's Gate, Freespace 1 and 2, Painkiller, Half-Life, Red Alerts, Starcrafts (excluding 2#), F.E.A.R.s (exluding 2#). 

Out of the new ones, only World in Conflict comes to my mind.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Are you just thinking or were these people caught?
> 
> But think about it. Of course we hear more about that one Bioware guy around here, than some random guys rating his random product. we're in DA2 thread, and we read it on Bioware forums, after all.
> 
> And usually it isn't a panic mode, like Bioware had now



Most of them (such as Stephen King, that's why I named him) actually _admit_ to it. Bobby Kotick has admitted to doing it for all Activision products (this is also the guy who claims he made World of Warcraft, of course). Because, usually, nobody actually cares. And what "panic mode"? It was one employee, with one account (and a lower employee to boot - not like it was Gaider or Laidlaw or something). And I didn't mean "hear it around here" - I mean there are news articles and everything about it. Yet no one cared when Schafer tried to pump up scores of Brutal Legend (I guess because everyone legitimately knew it was a bad game). No one tries to call Ferguson and Blezsinski when they each wrote one review for Gears of War 1 and 2. No one cared that Chmielarz and Jessen both rated Bulletstorm on Amazon and MetaCritic. No one brought up the fact that Remender, Miller, and many others rate their own comics and writing.

Some of the worst examples of authors padding their scores include King, Rice, Meyer, Rowling, and Palahniuk.

You'd have to be pretty dense and ignorant to believe that it never happens and to a much larger scale.

And furthermore, they put those things because they're quotes - people actually said it (and aside from Mass Effect 2 there aren't many good RPGs to begin with so it's not a hard pinnacle to reach).

Again, it's nitpicking and attacking from people who are so embittered about a game not turning out the way they like (even though many other people enjoy it just as much) that they are making it personal, which is extraordinary since there are other cases in which people have done worse offenses.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Most of them (such as Stephen King, that's why I named him) actually _admit_ to it. Bobby Kotick has admitted to doing it for all Activision products (this is also the guy who claims he made World of Warcraft, of course). Because, usually, nobody actually cares. And what "panic mode"? It was one employee, with one account (and a lower employee to boot - not like it was Gaider or Laidlaw or something). And I didn't mean "hear it around here" - I mean there are news articles and everything about it. Yet no one cared when Schafer tried to pump up scores of Brutal Legend (I guess because everyone legitimately knew it was a bad game). No one tries to call Ferguson and Blezsinski when they each wrote one review for Gears of War 1 and 2. No one cared that Chmielarz and Jessen both rated Bulletstorm on Amazon and MetaCritic. No one brought up the fact that Remender, Miller, and many others rate their own comics and writing.
> 
> Some of the worst examples of authors padding their scores include King, Rice, Meyer, Rowling, and Palahniuk.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

I think people are lying to themselves. Maybe they need to go back and play Origins again, because there's really nothing about it that "puts DA2 to shame". The story may not be as "epic", but it's a lot more personal and engaging. So what if you can't change your teammates armor? Boo fucking hoo. All these "tactics" you people speak of are completely intact in DA2. So what if the combat is faster, more responsive, and a lot more fun? Turn up the difficulty and you'll HAVE to pause and play. There are even a decent number of fights on normal that require commanding all your team members.

This is the same crap as people complaining about Mass Effect 1 to Mass Effect 2. Call it dumbed-down all you like, but in reality it is streamlined, and a lot more fun to play. The only reason people bitch so much about DA2 is because Origins was supposed to be a "spiritual successor" to Baulder's Gate. So what, move on. 

PC elitists and hardcore RPG fanatics are blinded by their own fantasies, they can't see the good game right in front of them. It's completely understandable if you didn't like DA2 as much as Origins. Story, characters, environments, etc. are all subjective, and if you didn't like them as much as Origins than more power to you. But this game is not some betrayal or piece of shit like so many of you call it. 

I bet 80% of the people bitching have only played the demo. The other 20% were so hell bent on hating this game they wouldn't enjoy it if it was a masterpiece.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Escapist gave this game a 100/100. They wrote a 2-pages long advertisement, ignoring all flaws and overhyping good parts, also boldly lying about some horrible points of this game and saying they're awesome.
> 
> Bioware/EA paid them for this or what?
> 
> //HbS



"Dragon Age 2 is the best RPG of the decade"  PC Gamer


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2011)

How come I can't see my player profile on the bioware site for DAII? My profile is up there for DAI showing all my acheivements. Was there something special I had to do? It should have been synced up when I was playing..though I didn't register the game on the site til after I beat it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "Dragon Age 2 is the best RPG of the decade"  PC Gamer



Dem ratings man. Dem ratings.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Do you realise how easy it is to turn this statement by 180 degrees and make more casual gamers look like a bunch of blind buying drones who are satysfied with anything?
> 
> I have to admit I never was fond of Dragon Age series.
> 
> //HbS



Sure, it's easy to turn any statement around if you really want to. That won't make the statement true.

If you were never fond of the Dragon Age series to begin with then you're not even in the pool of people I'm talking about. Thus, your opinion wouldn't reflect the point I'm making at all.

I've seen a lot of people bitching about this game, yet I've seen very limited reasoning beyond... "It's dumbed down!"... "I can't change my followers armor!"... and "This game sucks!"

Great argument guys! Like I said, I'm betting most of these people haven't played more than the demo of the game, or were so blinded by their "rage" that they couldn't even play the game with a subjective, open mind, thus they'd hate it no matter what they were playing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Sure, it's easy to turn any statement around if you really want to. That won't make the statement true.
> 
> If you were never fond of the Dragon Age series to begin with then you're not even in the pool of people I'm talking about. Thus, your opinion wouldn't reflect the point I'm making at all.
> 
> ...



This so much. Man it annoys me so much. I go into EVERY game open minded. Some games I really disliked the first game *Bioshock/Call of Duty MW* but ended up really enjoying the second one. People need to get past their dumb fucking "Ughhh game sucks cause internet says" or "Urgggg dislike the first one, now i hate the rest" without giving it a chance.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2011)

Dragon age 2 is good
BUT IT AINT THAT GOOD

ALso wait for BENJAMIN FUCKING CROSHAW to rip dragon age 2 apart
He will review DA2 and tell it you it has lots of flaws and the escapist will look like shit again

Best rpg for any decade goes to Planescape Torment or Neverwinter Nights
ANything else outside of mass effect NEED NOT APPLY


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> This so much. Man it annoys me so much. I go into EVERY game open minded. Some games I really disliked the first game *Bioshock/Call of Duty MW* but ended up really enjoying the second one. People need to get past their dumb fucking "Ughhh game sucks cause internet says" or "Urgggg dislike the first one, now i hate the rest" without giving it a chance.



Or worse, the "I hate this game _because_ it's a sequel and sequels always suck" state of mind.

And seriously, Yahtzee is the Howard Stern of game reviewers. And that is _not_ a good thing.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah yeah, as a stand alone game DA2 is "_GOOD_." It's not as much _shit_ as the internet say it is, nor is it as _amazing_ as Bioware says it is.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah yeah, as a stand alone game DA2 is "_GOOD_." It's not as much _shit_ as the internet say it is, nor is it as _amazing_ as Bioware *says some critics/reviewers say* it is.



Fixed for facts.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

....wow, so much rage. Not interested in getting into whatever been going on these last few pages, but would just like to to say I rated DA: O @ 8.5 whilst my personal current rating DA2 is @ 8.8.

So yes, I actually am enjoying DA2 more than DAO, and I happen to be an old school RPG player, so I would really love it if people could stop that "DA2 is a terrible affront to traditional RPG players" or the classic "dumbed down for stupid console tards" drivel.

It's just pathetic people.

And anyway, rolled female rogue and oh my god, rivalry romance with Fenris is just......glorious.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

I've done a Friendship lesbian romance with Isabela, Friendship hetero romance with Merrill, Friendship hetero romance with Fenris and now working on a Friendship lesbian romance with Merrill.

Was trying to decide if I want my next character to be a two-hander warrior Templar, or go for another bow-rogue.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2011)

DA: O was very imbalanced when it came out. I gave up on it after getting owned by some thiefs in Denerim. Then after some patches came up I beat it and liked it. When DA2 came out I sat down and beat it in 3 days without playing anything else. 

Cant say which game I prefer more but to me even though DA2 did seem rushed at some points it was still perfectly balanced.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Plus, I call it a "panic mode" when you ban everyone left and right for saying that DA2 is bad, including forum AND gaming accounts (can't play any EA games after you're banned), accusing random Internet party for low Metacritic rating, rating your own product (it's "fine" if you admit it, but they tried to hide it and failed miserably), and paying critics for writing a review that in reality is an advertisement in disguise.
> 
> 
> //HbS



I just want to adress this

The Bioware Forums went to fucking hell when this game  came out, Every one who got banned fucking deserve it, The Trolls Did Raid Metacritic to fuck up the games scores. they Weren't in "panic mode" they just put up their dukes and defended themselves


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Also, there was only one actual ban of an EA account, and that was done by EA itself (the BioWare forums are a COMPLETELY different site - it's the BioWare SOCIAL site. The BioWare staff doesn't have the power to ban your EA ACCOUNT).

But, that requires logic to see. 

Furthermore, I'm not sure about anyone else, but I was still able to play without being signed into my EA account.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news, I love the stopping power of my team.  Or at least my Mage and Merrill. Although I really only have the powered up Mind Blast, Merrill has the Entropy tree maxed out. It's so satisfying when there's no one attacking you.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2011)

Hbs; E-what? can your sister hunt me? 

On-topic; Isn't this the exact growing pains ME2 went through.  Shed a bit of rpg fat, gained some shooter muscle(in this case, action rpg muscle), slicked the look, and made being how you wanted to be easier?  Mechanically speaking, you really can't have a gripe unless you hold on to the 'standards' of rpgs.  Bioware knows their hardcore fanbase ain't backing out, so the simplification is expected.

Wait...Anders is no longer cool?  FUCK this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wait...Anders is no longer cool?  FUCK this game.



Hes not a one note funny guy any more, no

hes a bit more complicated now


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey him talking about his cat was amusing.

But to be honest I liked the change. He reminded me too much of Alistair in Awakening.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 18, 2011)

Just beat the game on nightmare without retrying a battle once.

Not because I'm that awesome, but because every time I revived  characters their HP and Mana/Stamina immediately recovered after they take damage for the rest of the battle. So they were immortal and had an infinite pool of Mana and Stamina. Is this "God-Bug" common or is it just me? It got really annoying after the initial hornyness I experienced. I love me some tactics.

And on topic: Internet people are dumb, and will always be totally biased. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hbs; E-what? can your sister hunt me?
> 
> On-topic; Isn't this the exact growing pains ME2 went through.  Shed a bit of rpg fat, gained some shooter muscle(in this case, action rpg muscle), slicked the look, and made being how you wanted to be easier?  Mechanically speaking, you really can't have a gripe unless you hold on to the 'standards' of rpgs.  Bioware knows their hardcore fanbase ain't backing out, so the simplification is expected.
> 
> Wait...Anders is no longer cool?  FUCK this game.



I personally don't think DA2 should be called an RPGs, It felt nothing like an RPG to me. If you played Assassin Creed  Brotherhood and then played DA2 without knowing the genre of each you'd say Assassain Creed was the RPGs. And it is like Mass Effect 2 which I need to complete I'm at the final mission but I'm playing Bayonetta.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally don't think DA2 should be called an RPGs, It felt nothing like an RPG to me.



What "feels" like and RPG to you then


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If you played Assassin Creed  Brotherhood and then played DA2 without knowing the genre of each you'd say Assassain Creed was the RPGs.



Not really. Unless we were also conditioned to not know what an RPG is so we'd have to pull the answer out of our ass.

Or if the conditioning of RPG is nonsensical and boring?


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally don't think DA2 should be called an RPGs, It felt nothing like an RPG to me. If you played Assassin Creed  Brotherhood and then played DA2 without knowing the genre of each you'd say Assassain Creed was the RPGs. And it is like Mass Effect 2 which I need to complete I'm at the final mission but I'm playing Bayonetta.



I have been playing RPG's for 20+ years and I honestly do not see how on earth Dragon Age 2 is anything but a RPG.

Role Playing a character(as him/her, or living through him/her depending on your playstyle), immersion of oneself into the story/life, emotionally connecting with the npc/teammates and genuinely feeling you were part of the world are all core role playing elements available in Dragon Age 2.

Having played Assassins Creed as well, I can safely say there is no way one could confuse the two unless you are trying way too hard.

But hey, each to their own eh? *shrug*

And btw, while currently on my 3rd run, I noticed that of all the enemies in the game(Bosses not included), Templar Hunters are probably the biggest pain the ass for the course of the entire game. I fucking hate them.

Which is your most loathed enemy?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 18, 2011)

Boring? We'll have to have different opinion on that. Assassin Creed Brotherhood was an amazing game, the great thing about it was it came out a year after Assassin creed 2 and even so It didn't feel rushed and was very enjoyable unlike DA2. All personal opinion though but from what I have gather from the majority of people who have played DA2 is that it's very disappointing and I felt the same.


Hopefully they learn from the mistake that was DA2 and correct it, I look forward to see DA3, I remember being excited about DA2 until hearing more about the game detail.





> I have been playing RPG's for 20+ years and I honestly do not see how on earth Dragon Age 2 is anything but a RPG.


For so long and you think DA2 is a great rpg? Fair enough like you said to each their own.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Boring? We'll have to have different opinion on that. Assassin Creed Brotherhood was an amazing game, the great thing about it was it came out a year after Assassin creed 2 and even so It didn't feel rushed and was very enjoyable unlike DA2. All personal opinion though but from what I have gather from *the majority of people* who have played DA2 is that it's very disappointing and I felt the same.



I apologize in advance cause I am in no way intending to insult your intelligence, but you cannot possibly believe this to be true correct?

You can't right?

While I cannot and in fact will not claim to know the amount of people who like or dislike this game, the fact is the vocal and very loud voices of rage on the internet or any other form of public opinion tend to almost be a minority.

Yes, the could be more people who dislike this game than those who like it(who knows), but all that noise you hear on the internet? I am almost certain that they do not in fact speak for the majority.

Cheers.



> For so long and you think DA2 is a great rpg? Fair enough like you said to each their own



Great? No, I don't think so. In fact I think that the only RPG I have ever genuinely considered great would be Planescape: Torment and/or If I really let some things slide, a heavily modded Baldurs Gate 2.

But do I think DA2 is a good RPG? Yes. Do I find it engaging and immersive? Yes. Do I find it fucking enjoyable fun? Oh yes, very much so.

But like I said, each to their own.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I apologize in advance cause I am in no way intending to insult your intelligence, but you cannot possibly believe this to be true correct?
> 
> You can't right?
> 
> ...



Oh no It's fine, I didn't find it insulting in the least but from what I have read from the views of people who have played the game a lot were disappointed more so than the ones that were happy and thought it was better than Origins, that's what I saw. Reading the feedback from people who played the game is a good measure on how it was receive, the result of that was negative.

But oh well, Skyrim, Dark souls and Mass Effect 3  will be coming out this year, I doubt anyone will remember DA2.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 18, 2011)

PC elitists complaining about it being "consolized"...

Hardcore RPG fanatics complaining about it being "dumbed down"...

Those are the people who are the most vocal with their complaints.

Just because they can bitch and moan the loudest doesn't mean they are in the majority.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> But oh well, Skyrim, Dark souls and Mass Effect 3  will be coming out this year, I doubt anyone will remember DA2.


Yep. Pretty much this.  DA2 wont even be a GOTY contender so chill guys. Game was good.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 18, 2011)

GOTY is irrelevant. Any other year and it might have been tough competition.

This is the year Skyrim comes out though, so good luck next year everyone else.

That doesn't mean DA2 needs to be shafted by "teh leet" gamers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

am i  the only one here who that oblivion was boring?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyways, the DA2 hate isn't really towards DA2, it's a good game. Most of the hate is really towards Bioware and EA faggotry... if you get the whole back story. 

I played Oblivion back when it was released and I love it. Can't wait for Skyrim. I usually say ME3 is confirmed GOTYAY, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Bioware Forums went to fucking hell when this game  came out, *Every one who got banned fucking deserve it*, The Trolls Did Raid Metacritic to fuck up the games scores. they Weren't in "panic mode" they just put up their dukes and defended themselves


Bullshit, I've seen some very constructive and calm threads (well, the first posts atleast) that were deleted and their creators banned.


Garrus said:


> Also, there was only one actual ban of an EA account, and that was done by EA itself (the BioWare forums are a COMPLETELY different site - it's the BioWare SOCIAL site. The BioWare staff doesn't have the power to ban your EA ACCOUNT).
> 
> But, that requires logic to see.


I don't like what you're implying  like yo're the only human being able to think logically. Well guess what, just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're wrong.

I know only EA could ban your EA account. But guess what, Bioware practicly belongs to EA. Also, that ban was for something that guy said on BW forums - which does not lead to an account ban (according to forum rules). They banned him anyway, because his accounts were linked.


Garrus said:


> Furthermore, I'm not sure about anyone else, but I was still able to play without being signed into my EA account.


Singleplayer only. If you're banned, multiplayer/on-line games (C&C4?) are off limits.

And you guys are just as bad as the hardcore elitists. While they rage about dumbing the game down, you basicly swallow any bad change with pleasure, defending the game as much as possible.

But hey, opinions are exactly what they are called, they're subjective. Someone loves the game, someones hates the game, both have their own dumb and good reasons, and the only thing they can do is suck each others e-cocks.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2011)

It's not a bad game but it is also not a great game. It doesn't mean you can't enjoy it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:
			
		

> I played Oblivion back when it was released and i love it. Can't wait for Skyrim.



Hate, hate, hate, HATED Oblivion.

After the glory that was a modded Morrowind (where I am almost certain between 2 characters I have nearly 300 - 400 hours of gametime) and Daggerfall before that (had the blades gain control over the Numidium, cause the blades are awesome), I can't believe they followed that with Oblivion. And this is despite the fact that I am fully knowledgeable of the fact that my love of Morrowind and Daggerfall is at least 50% driven by pure nostalgia.

God, Oblivion was so bloody un-engaging I don't think I lasted for 40 hours, before just running the main quest to get it over and done with.

Bah.

Chances I wont be getting Skyrim because of that, unless I hear really good things that have nothing to do with "oh my, look at the pretty graphics'.

Well, yeah, Morrowind didn't need no stinking "pretty graphics" to be all kinds of awesome dammit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bullshit, I've seen some very constructive and calm threads (well, the first posts atleast) that were deleted and their creators banned.
> 
> //HbS



their creators were probably doing some thing stupid and hateful some were else then


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Mar 18, 2011)

Well now that I finished playing it, I've gotta admit, I really enjoyed it.
The fights were spectacular and the story was also great for me.
Although the bugs kinda bothered me especially the ones concerning Merrill.
Still one of the best games I've ever played!


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2011)

I didnt like Oblivion too. So could care less what Skyrim is gonna be. Games with such an open world are really not my cup of coke.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Hate, hate, hate, HATED Oblivion.
> 
> After the glory that was a modded Morrowind (where I am almost certain between 2 characters I have nearly 300 - 400 hours of gametime) and Daggerfall before that (had the blades gain control over the Numidium, cause the blades are awesome), I can't believe they followed that with Oblivion. And this is despite the fact that I am fully knowledgeable of the fact that my love of Morrowind and Daggerfall is at least 50% driven by pure nostalgia.
> 
> ...


You're gonna hate me for saying this but Oblivion was my first WRPG. Back then when I was in my teen years I was more into the action adventure games... (enjoying my youth ) so I didn't bother much with anything RPG. Oblivion was amazing to me, and I love it.  Been waiting for a new one since then.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> their creators were probably doing some thing stupid and hateful some were else then


Negative, sir.

Even if that's the case, then why were _only_ the "constructive and calm" threads deleted? Normal people remove only the troll thread/post, not that AND a random other thread from that user.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't like what you're implying  like yo're the only human being able to think logically. Well guess what, just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're wrong.



If people disagree with a fact, then it's true - they ARE wrong. BioWare social mods have no control over whole EA accounts (since it's the EA account that is banned that prevents gaming, not the BioWare Social site). It's a logical FACT. It's like saying if you got banned from NF, you wouldn't be able to watch anime again.

And personally every single thread I've seen closed there (Which was only a handful) were flat-out insulting. Some of them even tried to THREATEN BioWare, claiming to go after their families or "hack their systems." And some people, like the ONE person who had his EA account banned (again by EA, not BioWare) was a repeat offender (nobody bothered to check his post history to see how often he personally attacked, namely, Stanley Woo in the past). Furthermore, yes, their forum rules clearly state (since Stanley Woo posted them in one of the literal eight threads the guy made) that an attack against BioWare is an attack against EA, but the only way EA could have seen it is if a certain number of REGULAR MEMBERS reported the post. It's clear in the rules, and the terms of service when you sign up.

It's case of, as usual, people don't actually read said rules and terms of service. And maybe if people had more sense than to tell someone you're going to KILL THEIR CHILDREN because you don't like they're game, then it wouldn't be necessary. Because THAT was the majority of what I saw in just one day. BioWare Social is always a madhouse full of sociopaths and sadists. The only time I've seen "fans" threaten people because they don't like something, or, "Why is Anders bisexual? Are you guys ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-lovers?" (actual thread before it was deleted).

Furthermore, you can still see many of the threads that criticize it, but CALMLY, that are still open there.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Negative, sir.
> 
> Even if that's the case, then why were _only_ the "constructive and calm" threads deleted? Normal people remove only the troll thread/post, not that AND a random other thread from that user.
> 
> //HbS



I was gonna bring this up but yeah. They locked all the negative thread saying it was trolls/spams, and kept all the positive thread about DA2 open.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Is Dragon Age II even worth a purchase if I never beaten Dragon Age Origins (and more than likely never would)?

Deciding between Ar Tonelico Qoga and Dragon Age II...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2011)

Even more reason to get it if you haven't played the first Dragon Age.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Hate, hate, hate, HATED Oblivion.
> 
> After the glory that was a modded Morrowind (where I am almost certain between 2 characters I have nearly 300 - 400 hours of gametime) and Daggerfall before that (had the blades gain control over the Numidium, cause the blades are awesome), I can't believe they followed that with Oblivion. And this is despite the fact that I am fully knowledgeable of the fact that my love of Morrowind and Daggerfall is at least 50% driven by pure nostalgia.
> 
> ...



Comparing a heavily modded game to a base game?  Wut?  I've been playing the series since Arena, and I found Morrowind to be just as underwhelming as Oblivion, very often in the same areas as they are extremely similar games.  I dont see where the big distinction is, unless it is pretty much entirely nostalgia.

But i'll buy and play Skyrim too and quit half way, just like the previous 2 overrated games.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> PC elitists complaining about it being "consolized"...
> 
> Hardcore RPG fanatics complaining about it being "dumbed down"...
> 
> ...



The majorities are casuals who will generally enjoy a game as long as it doesn't take a shit on your carpet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

And, on the topic of Oblivion...

Played it. Got tired of it. Admittedly part of my frustration was how there only seemed to be four variations of characters. Every fourth person looked exactly the same and it sort of ruined the experience for me. Though I've never been big on the series in general, I am at least more intrigued by Skyrim now that everyone's face doesn't look like it was flattened with a cartoon mallet.


----------



## Jade (Mar 18, 2011)

DA3 better be amazing, disliked the 2nd half of the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Negative, sir.
> 
> Even if that's the case, then why were _only_ the "constructive and calm" threads deleted? Normal people remove only the troll thread/post, not that AND a random other thread from that user.
> 
> //HbS



probably because their uses weren't calm in other threads and the day of launch as well as day after it was so bad in there it best to just cleanse every thing

u really have no idea how bad it was


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is Dragon Age II even worth a purchase if I never beaten Dragon Age Origins (and more than likely never would)?
> 
> Deciding between Ar Tonelico Qoga and Dragon Age II...



Depends why didn't u finish DAO


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If people disagree with a fact, then it's true - they ARE wrong. BioWare social mods have no control over whole EA accounts (since it's the EA account that is banned that prevents gaming, not the BioWare Social site). It's a logical FACT. It's like saying if you got banned from NF, you wouldn't be able to watch anime again.


You don't understand anything. Bioware belongs to EA. Criticism of Bioware is a criticism of EA. While Bioware has no power over your EA account, *EA DOES!* Do you get it now? That guy has done NOTHING other than criticise DA2 on _Bioware_ forum, and for that reason *both* of his accounts were banned.

Oh, and do you know who apologised? A _Bioware_ representative.

Yeah, somebody had to click "Report post". Guess what, probably a moderator did it.


Garrus said:


> And personally every single thread I've seen closed there (Which was only a handful) were flat-out insulting. Some of them even tried to THREATEN BioWare, claiming to go after their families or "hack their systems."


You admit yourself that you've seen only a fraction. And yet you take your opinion as a fact.


Garrus said:


> And some people, like the ONE person who had his EA account banned (again by EA, not BioWare) was a repeat offender (nobody bothered to check his post history to see how often he personally attacked, namely, Stanley Woo in the past). Furthermore, yes, their forum rules clearly state (since Stanley Woo posted them in one of the literal eight threads the guy made) that an attack against BioWare is an attack against EA, but the only way EA could have seen it is if a certain number of REGULAR MEMBERS reported the post. It's clear in the rules, and the terms of service when you sign up.


It doesn't matter what is written in the terms of service. If they cut your access to games you bought, the "contract" is defined abusive and therefore broke down without consequences to contractee. Short - that ban was illegal. Not matter what the guy said. Also, there is a conflict between Bioware forum ToS (posts on forum can't get your EA account banned) and EA ToS that apply to the forums since Bioware became a dog of EA (and their ToS states your EA account can be banned for statements of a forum)


Garrus said:


> It's case of, as usual, people don't actually read said rules and terms of service. And maybe if people had more sense than to tell someone you're going to KILL THEIR CHILDREN because you don't like they're game, then it wouldn't be necessary. Because THAT was the majority of what I saw in just one day. BioWare Social is always a madhouse full of sociopaths and sadists. The only time I've seen "fans" threaten people because they don't like something, or, "Why is Anders bisexual? Are you guys ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-lovers?" (actual thread before it was deleted).


Well, so you've seen some sick fucks and based on that you judge all people who didn't like DA2. 

.... I'm at loss of words.


Garrus said:


> Furthermore, you can still see many of the threads that criticize it, but CALMLY, that are still open there.


Well guess what, all of these were opened/reopened after the press shitstorm.


Zen-aku said:


> probably because their uses weren't calm in other threads and the day of launch as well as day after it was so bad in there it best to just cleanse every thing
> 
> u really have no idea how bad it was


I became interested so I did some research and spent some time there. I actually do know how "bad" it was. Sure, there was a sea of shit. But that's nowhere near all there was.

//HbS


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Depends why didn't u finish DAO



I got somewhat bored of it.

Especially when I had to go into the Fade...ugh.


----------



## Jade (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got somewhat bored of it.
> 
> Especially when I had to go into the Fade...ugh.


The fade is like a 15min(shorter depending on the player) sequence in DA2 and is forgettable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got somewhat bored of it.
> 
> Especially when I had to go into the Fade...ugh.



The fade only take 10 minutes in this

the Combat Is much much more fun

the story isn't your cliche fantasy story

id say buy it or at the very least rent it if u can over a weekend were u have nothing planed


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got somewhat bored of it.
> 
> Especially when I had to go into the Fade...ugh.



As long as you aren't the type to go to the forums to threaten to rape someone for messing up a character or other childish personal attacks like everyone that got banned on BioWare's forums, then you should be safe to at least try it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't buy it, rent/borrow it, and then judge it, then buy it or forget it.

//HbS


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, then I might give it a purchase then.

I need to take my Pokemon White back anyways. I already have the Black Version and I don't know what made me buy the other one. So all I would have to pay on DA2 is 30 bucks, maybe less.

Do they have Morrigan in this game? She was like my favorite character.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As long as you aren't the type to go to the forums to threaten to rape someone for messing up a character or other childish personal attacks like everyone that got banned on BioWare's forums, then you should be safe to at least try it.







Hunted by sister said:


> Don't buy it, rent/borrow it, and then judge it, then buy it or forget it.
> 
> //HbS


I owe too many rental fees, so I can't rent. So its either buy or not buy...which will always leads to buyer's remorse down the line... 

But my job gave me a bonus so...


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You don't understand anything. Bioware belongs to EA. Criticism of Bioware is a criticism of EA. While Bioware has no power over your EA account, *EA DOES!* Do you get it now? That guy has done NOTHING other than criticise DA2 on _Bioware_ forum, and for that reason *both* of his accounts were banned.
> 
> Oh, and do you know who apologised? A _Bioware_ representative.
> 
> Yeah, somebody had to click "Report post". Guess what, probably a moderator did it.



A) You just admitted to my point. Thank you.

B) Nobody apologized. Because nobody did anything wrong. Because they BROKE THE RULES.

C) If I were a moderator and some fifteen year old snot threatened my CHILDREN over a game, I'd report him as well. (Also, if you're speaking of who I think you are, his second account was not banned - he told people it was, but no one paid attention to the fact that he was posting on his second account to tell people it was banned).




> You admit yourself that you've seen only a fraction. And yet you take your opinion as a fact.



I figured I'd just jump into your bandwagon, since that's what you were doing. You seem to know everything, afterall.




> It doesn't matter what is written in the terms of service.



This is all you needed to say. Because you're wrong. It DOES matter. That's why they are there, and that is why it's necessary to agree to them.




> Well, so you've seen some sick fucks and based on that you judge all people who didn't like DA2.
> 
> .... I'm at loss of words.



I've seen some sick fucks and I judge those sick fucks because those sick fucks are the only ones that "suffered," not to mention their suffering was greatly exaggerated.




> Well guess what, all of these were opened/reopened after the press shitstorm.



You can't open a DELETED thread on BioWare social. Again, something that was brought up there (but you knew that, right? Because you've been on the case since it started on the 6th, amirite?). Nevermind that many of the ones I saw were never touched to begin with.




> I became interested so I did some research and spent some time there. I actually do know how "bad" it was. Sure, there was a sea of shit. But that's nowhere near all there was.



Forum expert in our midst - doing research where the only evidence is hearsay. Yet he doesn't even know the importance of the TOS, or (like everyone) ignores the fact that you don't even NEED an EA account to play DA2. At worst, he couldn't collect his extra equipment of a game he said, and I quote, "he wouldn't even wipe his ass with."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, then I might give it a purchase then.
> 
> I need to take my Pokemon White back anyways. I already have the Black Version and I don't know what made me buy the other one. So all I would have to pay on DA2 is 30 bucks, maybe less.
> 
> Do they have Morrigan in this game? She was like my favorite character.



No  Morrigan unfortunately, but Flemeth is in it and she is Awesome


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 18, 2011)

Finished the PC version some days ago and I've got to say this game disappointed me, it's still a good game.. but DA1 was MUCH better in every aspect.

I would probably give it a 73/100.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Spirit/Creation/Spirit Healer is a greatly fun combination.  With a little bit of Arcane mixed in.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No  Morrigan unfortunately, but Flemeth is in it and she is Awesome



Wait...aint Flemeth dead? Thats Morrigan's mom right?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

@Esura - The first part of the game takes place during the Darkspawn attack on Lothering (right after King Cailan and Duncan are killed). What actually entails Flemeth is pretty spoilerific so might be better to find out for yourself while playing.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah ok...

Even though the graphics on this game is stupid sub par, but I love me some fantasy RPGs with Elves and Dwarves and shit. Main reason I play WRPGs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

At the very least, it's leagues beyond Origins for character models (where every character looked generic).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> B) Nobody apologized. Because nobody did anything wrong. Because they BROKE THE RULES.





My bad. They didn't apologise. They called it a glitch and lifted the ban after 72 hours.


Garrus said:


> C) If I were a moderator and some fifteen year old snot threatened my CHILDREN over a game, I'd report him as well. (Also, if you're speaking of who I think you are, his second account was not banned - he told people it was, but no one paid attention to the fact that he was posting on his second account to tell people it was banned).


Stop generalising. I am criticising Bioware, EA, and DA2 as well, but so far I haven't threatened anyone.


Garrus said:


> I figured I'd just jump into your bandwagon, since that's what you were doing. You seem to know everything, afterall.


I don't know everything, I only know what I know.


Garrus said:


> This is all you needed to say. Because you're wrong. It DOES matter. That's why they are there, and that is why it's necessary to agree to them.


ToS, EULAs, and similar are just pieces of useless paper. Sure, the legal parts bound you to abide by them, but illegal stuff immediatly declare the contract abusive, and you don't have to listen to it.

Law > ToS ^ EULA

Just FYI.

Banning your EA account -> taking away access to legally acquried properity = illegal action -> ToS declared abusive -> contract broken -> law overrides ToS

ToS and EULAs exist only because nobody bothered to go to court over a 40$ game.


Garrus said:


> I've seen some sick fucks and I judge those sick fucks because those sick fucks are the only ones that "suffered," not to mention their suffering was greatly exaggerated.


Funny how you throw dissatisfied, but normal and mentally stable people to the same bag. Really smooth.


Garrus said:


> You can't open a DELETED thread on BioWare social0


Hurr durr derp. Ever thought it is possible to open a *closed* (no deleted!) thread? Huh? Because it is.


Garrus said:


> Forum expert in our midst - doing research where the only evidence is hearsay. Yet he doesn't even know the importance of the TOS,


I said it wrong. "Research" as in "I sat there reading forum", not "scientific research and analysis of Bioware customers, satisfied or dissatisfied with Dragon Age 2"

I know exactly how ToS and EULAs work. Earlier, I didn't make all that shit up, I actually (gasp!) asked a lawyer.


Garrus said:


> or (like everyone) ignores the fact that you don't even NEED an EA account to play DA2.


You don't need it to play single player. But if I wanted to play, let's say, C&C4, I can't even run it - I am banned. Mirror's Edge, worldwide best time on a track.... oh fuck I can't upload it - banned. Red Alert 3 multiplayer, let's show them the power of Sovi- oh shit banned.


Garrus said:


> At worst, he couldn't collect his extra equipment of a game he said, and I quote, "he wouldn't even wipe his ass with."


Huh?

//HbS


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, I have a problem with the way battles are done in DA2. It seems that either the battle is relatively easy or they bury you in loads of rather hard to kill monsters. Do I really need to fight 1 Lust Demon, 2 Rage Demons, 2 Revanents, 4 Abominations, and about 15 Shades all in the same battle? Its overkill.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2011)

I just finished a long Merrill post on another message board. Here it is:

My own opinion of Merrill is that I just love that poor little elf girl all to pieces.  I did the friendship romance path with her and the ending was a total kick in the balls.

But when I stepped back and thought about it, I realized that I still couldn't blame her for how badly it ended.   Merrill never wanted anybody to die except her.   She set things up so that she was going to pay her own price, and not sacrifice anybody else.   The Keeper changed that without asking Merrill... and from Merrill's reaction shot, it was the *absolute last thing Merrill ever wanted*.

Merrill had made the choice to risk, and 99% likely sacrifice, her own life to try and give her people a better future.   Normally, we call this kind of decision heroic!  But since the mirror was actually all a lie, like a certain cake, and not going to actually help the elven renaissance, then it goes from 'heroic' to 'tragic' instead.   And dear Maker, is it tragic.

But I still can't call it _wrong_.  It's not like she was proceeding in ignorance of the risks (because that would be stupidity), or proceeding on the basis that she doesn't care if other people get hurt as long as she gets what she wants (because that would be evil); instead, from the beginning Merrill's entire reasoning was 'A chance at restoring Arlathan is worth my life.  It wasn't doing much good for the People any other way, anyway.'

Heck, Merrill's 'Don't try to save me!  I don't want _you_ to get hurt!' dialogue on the rivalry romance path also shows her awareness of what the end of her road is going to be, and her desire to make sure that it lands on her, not on anybody else.

I just want to give her a hug and tell her 'No, you're wrong; your life is a precious thing, and worth as much as anybody else's.  You're not so worthless that the only good thing you can do for your people is sacrifice yourself.  Live, dammit, live!  And do as much good in the world as you can!'

Instead, we got:



> Keeper Marethari: You always knew that your blood magic would have a price, da'len.  I have chosen to pay it for you.


Really, the writing on her is, IMO, one of the most brilliant things in the game; she is wrong, but she is so brilliantly and tragically and _unselfishly_ wrong that even when you _know_ its all going to end in tears, you still find yourself compelled to click 'Friendly - Friendly - Friendly' option, because you (or at least I) just could not help but sympathize with that powerful a dream.

Even if the dream was all a lie.  *Dammit*, Dragon Age.  I know its a dark fantasy world, but can't we have _any_ nice things?  Not even once?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

You know how the dwarves casts are bad?

The Qunari is worse.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah.  

Question. You live in a place where you are a) removed from your parents as a very small child b) raised in a creche by priests c) only allowed to pick the one career they think you are destined for d) placed in state-assigned quarters and not allowed to live anywhere else or go anywhere else without permission and e) will be following orders until you die.

Are you 1) a mage living underneath Chantry law or 2) a *non*-mage living under the Qun?

Answer: Yes.

I just can't understand the people posting on forums about how awesome and egalitarian qunari society is.   Its the worst dictatorship on Thedas!   What the Chantry does to mages, the Qun does to everyone!  And what the Qun does to mages, the Chantry wouldn't do to a dog!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anybody notice how much canon Hawke looks like a younger Duncan?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, the conversations in this game.



> Hawke: Morrigan?  Is that someone I should know?
> Flemeth: She is a girl who thinks she knows what is what better than I, or anyone.  And why not?  *laughs*  I raised her to be so!  I cannot expect her to be less!
> Hawke: I'm not sure whether she's your daughter or your enemy.
> Flemeth: Neither is she.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2011)

And, just hit another one!  Note: the Blooming Rose is the local whorehouse.



> Isabela: I saw you at the Blooming Rose last night.
> Carver: What?  No you didn't!
> Isabela: So I suppose someone else stole your chin to romance Faith?
> Carver: That's unlikely.  She wasn't even working!
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

If I had known the Overseer gear was the Chantry robes in this game, I wouldn't have sold the boots.  Now to start an older save.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 18, 2011)

chantry robes?

ill keep an eye out.

also rogues look so much fun, everytime we're in a battle im tempted to dump my mage and just play with isabela.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Cowl: Dropped by a Thug Leader in the Winding Ally during Following the Qun. 
Gloves: In a chest in the Killer's Lair during All That Remains. 
Robes: In a Grave at Sundermount, can be accessed at any time during Act III, despite being an Act II set.
Boots: In a chest in Bartrand's Mansion during Family Matter.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2011)

is this game worth getting?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

For some reason on my Mage playthrough i didn't get the chance to kill the High Dragon so i didn't get my Champion's Cuirass. I was disappointed because the Champions mage outfit is the most badass.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

My playthroughs, first thing I try to do is go kill that High Dragon. Just go right there and wipe the floor with him.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_OTLZOQsU[/YOUTUBE]

Ok, this is funny.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2011)

Same here. Beginning of act 3 I kick that dragon's ass as fast as possible and take my armor


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't killing the High Dragon a mission?


----------



## Alien (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, this is funny.



Unless you understand a bit of German


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> is this game worth getting?



Ask yourself...

Do I like Mass Effect 2 just as much, if not more, than Mass Effect 1?

Do I like Dragon Age Origins for the characters, story, and gameplay as opposed to the RPG elements and isometric view?

Do you mind if the game takes place almost entirely in one large area as opposed to going around the world, with the benefit of spanning a ten year history?

If you answered yes to any of these... Then yeah, it's worth getting. Renting at the very least.


----------



## Alien (Mar 18, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Isn't killing the High Dragon a mission?



The mission doesn't say you're going to face a high dragon. It just says there's some trouble at the bonepit.

Nearly shat myself the first time that sucker appeared


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Unless you understand a bit of German



I took German classes in High School for two years. I'm somewhat familar with it but I'm definitely not fluent in it.

Still funny though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> The mission doesn't say you're going to face a high dragon. It just says there's some trouble at the bonepit.
> 
> Nearly shat myself the first time that sucker appeared


So then the mission prompt from Solivitus, the Herbalist ain't necessary? Fuck 

Ah well, there's always the warrior i'm working on now


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> The mission doesn't say you're going to face a high dragon. It just says there's some trouble at the bonepit.
> 
> Nearly shat myself the first time that sucker appeared



Yeah, you have no idea what you're walking into. You're all like 'Damn this stupid mine, what the hell's gone and happened...ANDRASTE"S TITS, A FUCKING HIGH DRAGON!".

Christ.

And I just had the a look a metracritic, simply out of curiosity, and was pleased that most of the professional reviews have been positive. but noticed one review yet again calling DA2 combat mindless.

Ain't reviewer's supposed to play the game at the highest diffusivity? Cause I really don't see how anyone can play it on nightmare without actually tactically thinking about everything you do considering wrong character placements and ignoring certain opponents will get you mowed down pretty quick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> is this game worth getting?


Yes



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Question. You live in a place where you are a) removed from your parents as a very small child b) raised in a creche by priests c) only allowed to pick the one career they think you are destined for d) placed in state-assigned quarters and not allowed to live anywhere else or go anywhere else without permission and e) will be following orders until you die.
> 
> ...



On  the opposite side i can see the ups to it, your worth is determined on natural prowess and ability as opposed to who you know, how lucky you are or how much money u have

An  elf whose little more then a slave in normal society could end up being a well respected merchant under the qun a  opportunity he wouldn't have else where


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

> An elf whose little more then a slave in normal society could end up being a well respected merchant under the qun a opportunity he wouldn't have else where



But is it really worth it? you would have no real family, no children and real sense of belonging or being part of a people.

You will forever simply be a piece of an idea, an ideal, that has utter and total control over every aspect of your existence. Upon entering the Qun, you stop being a person all together, but simply becoming a piece of a very complex, and unchangeable, un-opposable machinery.

You own destiny is no longer in your own hands.

It may be prettied up, but that still sounds like slavery to me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Well the Arishok did say they were free to choose within their assigned roles I.E. Politics, Military and Religion. Their roles aren't as specific as being a simple soldier one's whole life, but infact a broad aspect within a field.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Well the Arishok did say they were free to choose within their assigned roles I.E. Politics, Military and Religion. Their roles aren't as specific as being a simple soldier one's whole life, but infact a broad aspect within a field.



But what happens the moment a soldier decided he doesn't want to be a soldier? Or when a female in the Qun finds/thinks that she can be quite good at the whole soldering stuff? Both will find that they simply do not have a place within a Qun, unless they utterly suppress who they are, and simply become who they are told they are.

Still doesn't sound all that fun to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> But is it really worth it? you would have no real family, no children and* real sense of belonging or being part of a people.*



If any thing i think that Part IS Guaranteed

You belong to some thing bigger in the Qun No one looks down on you or any thing You, If You do ur Job You are Worthy of respect, nothing more nothing less and the guy next to u will do the same




> But what happens the moment a soldier decided he doesn't want to be a soldier? Or when a female in the Qun finds/thinks that she can be quite good at the whole soldering stuff?


 Then they have to decide to stop being Qunari


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

@ G. Hawke...Well the thing is from birth one learns and lives by the Qun, even Tal-Vashoth submit to their role of defying the Qun. It's a free society based on communal advancement and solidity, where you're given a role to play based on what you're good at. Obviously the Qunari have no qualms about their assigned place. It's far from the perfect society, but it offers exactly what it preaches, certainty.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> If any thing i think that Part IS Guaranteed



No, it isn't. They become part of an idea, while the person you are is eliminated and only the role you're told you're suppose to hold becomes of any importance.

You, the person you are, everything that makes you who you are, dies the moment you join the Qun.

While I cannot find fault with those that grew up in the Qun, cause they know no other life, I can't get anyone who willingly submits to such bondage.

And while I cannot claim the horrible life of people who live in a fantasy world, I know what it was like to grow up in a tough situation. And the truth is despite how bad it was, despite the fact that sometimes all you wanted was escape, I would never give up who I am to get away from it.

Cause no matter how bad it got, it was mine. The choices I make, how I dealt with it, those were all mine. And I would never trade the idea that I have a say in my own bloody life, my own destiny, for simple certainty. 

I'll take chaos and uncertainty any bloody day.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> dump my mage and just play with isabela.



I'm sure Isabela would totally approve.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

You know... The Bone Pit does have some shit luck.

First attacked by Dragonlings and a Mature Dragon.
Shipments attacked and stolen by an inside man and a member of the Coterie.
Attack from some raised undead.
And a fucking High Dragon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, it isn't. They become part of an idea, while the person you are is eliminated and only the role you're told you're suppose to hold becomes of any importance.
> 
> You, the person you are, everything that makes you who you are, dies the moment you join the Qun.
> 
> ...



Any time you Convert to a new religion the old you "dies"

the Qun simply demands that u submit your self to the role u are meant for, The Qunari still have friends and relationships its not like their all made tranquil

what the qun requires of u isn't different then the Jewish faith telling you no pork, or the Catholic faith telling you "No Sex EVUR!"


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Having never beaten DA1 or played DA2, the Qunaris doesn't sound as bad as G.Hawke makes them out to be. Would I want to be apart of that personally? Hell no, I'm a free spirit. But for the elven in the game...it seems like a better choice than what they are subjected to in other societies.


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

> Any time you Convert to a new religion the old you "dies"



....Uhh, no? I have friends who went from Buddhist to Islam, or even chrisitian to Islam as well (I live in a muslim majority country), and while they now have new practices they adhered to, the person I have always known is almost exactly the same(except the ones that went all extreme, lol).

They worship changed, but the person, who they are, never did.

I really don't want to continue this debate, but I just found that statement odd.

Cheers.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

How strangely ironic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....Uhh, no? I have friends who went from Buddhist to Islam, or even Buddhist to Islam as well (I live in a muslim majority country), and while they now have new practices they adhered to, the person I have always known is almost exactly the same(except the ones that went all extreme, lol).
> 
> They worship changed, but the person, who they are, never did.
> 
> ...



..................................

*looks at your "location"*

They have Muslims in Thedas


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ..................................
> 
> *looks at your "location"*
> 
> They have Muslims in Thedas













Malaysia, South East Asia. So yes, we have Muslims. How shocking.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like Sebastian Vael..  I mean I usually don't like those who try to convert other people into their religion, but Sebastian  is very nice. He and Fenrins gets a long very well. He's even converted Fenris into praying to the maker. The hell. 


Also turning Carver into a Gray Warden was the right choice. Caver.. I am proud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I really like Sebastian Vael..  I mean I usually don't like those who try to convert other people into their religion, but Sebastian  is very nice. He and Fenrins gets a long very well. He's even converted Fenris into praying to the maker. The hell.



hes not preachy about the hole thing that's what makes him likable


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it just me, or is there more details on female's bodies than DAO? I was watching a video review and this dude was playing with a female Hawke in her panties and bra and damn....looks much better than DAO thats for sure.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Sebastian is probably the most respectable religious person at all. He sort of preaches, but he doesn't try to actually convert. It's not like "If you don't pray to the Maker, you're just going to Hell. Just sayin'." Not as bad as Anders.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

_Goddamn_.. why do I hate Anders so much. He told my puppy to not sleep in the bed anymore because he's here. How dare he..


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Goddamn_.. why do I hate Anders so much. He told my puppy to not sleep in the bed anymore because he's here. How dare he..



...Wait, I am confused. I thought you liked him? Or am I mixing you up with someone else?

And oh lordy, finally got to 3rd act romance scene with Fenris. Christ almighty, the writing for a rivalry relationship with him is ridiculously awesome. Whoever pursuing a friendly relationship with him have no idea what they are missing. 

Only thing I see screwing this up is if he will back me up when I pick the mages side.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

I liked Anders, but I'm on my 2nd play through and I just can't stand him. Sebatian is a breathe of fresh air. He doesn't complain. He also have dem eyes.  

Perhaps I need to play Awakening to rekindle my love for Anders.  He's just so bitter and his romance really sucks.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Missed it before, but there's a quest to frame a Templar named Conrad Vernhart.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I liked Anders, but I'm on my 2nd play through and I just can't stand him. Sebatian is a breathe of fresh air. He doesn't complain. He also have dem eyes.
> 
> Perhaps I need to play Awakening to rekindle my love for Anders.  He's just so bitter and his romance really sucks.



it wont help


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

WHY BIOWARE WHY. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 19, 2011)

he probably faps to Andraste's ashes.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

Meow! :33

Also playing a Force Mage Spirit Healer Arcane Healer is so fun 
I just make baddies stay in one place
Varris drops arrow rain and Merrill drops a Tempest 
All while the enemies are on a paralyze ward and or gravity well


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2011)

love the force mage specialization

fortitude +100 can't be interrupted anymore


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

<3 Spirit Healer. So useful. And with that, I don't need Anders. :33


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> <3 Spirit Healer. So useful. And with that, I don't need Anders. :33



Yeah I was saddened when I couldn't make Merrill a spirit healer. So it was either me or Anders and I wanted to be a Blood Mage dammit!


----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2011)

I am gonna finally try the Rogue but Assasin/Shadow are certainly overpowered and boring pure damage dealers so maybe will try a crowd controler/tank with the duelist specialization. Just gotta think of a nice party which complements a rogue tank.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> <3 Spirit Healer. So useful. And with that, I don't need Anders. :33



yeah i love it as mage. don't have to take whiny pussy anders with me


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

True that.

And the passive ability that eliminates Injuries is pretty nice.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2011)

i wonder what happens if i totally ignore anders for the rest of the game :3


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I liked Anders, but I'm on my 2nd play through and I just can't stand him. Sebatian is a breathe of fresh air. He doesn't complain. He also have dem eyes.


I only did Sebastian's quests but I thought he was boring as hell. 

Has anyone played the game on Nightmare yet. I'm playing on Hard now and as a rogue, it's pretty challenging, at least at the very beginning(not many skills yet)


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Yeah I was saddened when I couldn't make Merrill a spirit healer. So it was either me or Anders and I wanted to be a Blood Mage dammit!



Then do both.


----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2011)

2 things prevent me from playing on Nightmare: assassins and friendly fire. Friendly fire is fine and all but with a tactical view and slower speeds. Here things are pretty hectic and hard to not own your front liners with AoE spells. Althogh tempest and sleep dont have friendly fire but as of now I dont want to kill my braincells on Nightmare.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Guess I'm the only one who thought the Conrad Vernhart thing was amusing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2011)

Even though I praised the combat of the game at the beginning as a breath of fresh air into the CRPG genre, the ANOTHER WAVE completely ruined the game in Hard and Nightmare by saying FUCK YOU in terms of your party positioning. Basically you kill a wave and get another one spawning on top of your mage and rogue killing them in a matter of seconds. It's even worse when the new wave is basically Elite Assassins that take 10 minutes to kill each, or Rage Demons, fucking Rage demons won't die. Big meh to this

Horribly balanced game, style over susbstance, back to playing Neverwinter Nights 2

And fuck you BioWare for Anders, thanks for Isabela and Varric


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Felix said:


> Neverwinter Nights *2*



Must... not... laugh...


----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2011)

I hated every single companion in Neverwinter Nights 2. Quite the game it was.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Must... not... laugh...



Yeah Krory, laugh all you want but despite being an inferior game compared to NWN, at least it was true to his predecessor.

Dragon Age 2 did a few things right (New art style, voiced protagonist, faster combat) but destroyed way to many things in the process. This is not a sequel, it should be called Dragon Age: Champion and considered a side story, at least it would not get all the flak it is getting.

You don't make a worthy sequel to DA  in 1.5 years. And it showed.
I hope they PICK the improvements they made with DA2 and try to bring what they destroyed from DA: O
Only then will there be balance

Rios: So did I, but at least it I had fun with the mechanics


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

iam Getting tired of every one over rating DAO


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree - they SHOULD bring back what everyone loved about Origins. Bland characters, bland sceneries, bland gameplay, bland voice-acting, bland music, bland combat, bland classes, bland designs, and the most generic fantasy story that's been done to death in every form of entertainment for a century and the only game with a silent protagonists that would embarrass other silent protagonists. Ryu from Breath of Fire is face palming at the Warden right now.

BEST. RPG. EVER. Then it would be getting 10s across the board instead of every person and their mother rating it "0" without even playing it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

An Interesting thing i noticed





If u look at the list of compiled ratings, there is not that big a difference between the 2 games


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> An Interesting thing i noticed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But people judge by user ratings these days (since apparently all critics are paid off), in which Dragon Age II has a 3 or 4 because of people who kept rating it a 0 (some of which before the game even came out), or people who rated it by only playing the first ten minutes and assuming they know everything about the characters and plot. Or the people who argue things that aren't actually true (such as people who still claim there's no auto-attack on the PC version, or there's no friendly fire on Nightmare mode).

THOSE are the "critics" people rely on now. That and Yahtzee, who hates 99% of games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> But people judge by user ratings these days (since apparently all critics are paid off), in which Dragon Age II has a 3 or 4 because of people who kept rating it a 0 (some of which before the game even came out), or people who rated it by only playing the first ten minutes and assuming they know everything about the characters and plot. Or the people who argue things that aren't actually true (such as people who still claim there's no auto-attack on the PC version, or there's no friendly fire on Nightmare mode).
> 
> THOSE are the "critics" people rely on now. That and Yahtzee, who hates 99% of games.



Dose any one actually take  Yahtzee seriously thogh?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

You make it sound like DA2 was an improvement over DA: O?

I miss the times when RPGs meant stuff like "Baldur's Gate"... and don't even fucking tell me these were for hardcore gamers, I played it as a _kid_ (back in 2000), and loved every moment of it. It wasn't too complicated or too difficult.

Yahtzee can suck my e-cock. Stupid fuck who noticed people like him for bashing games, and now he's just nitpicking insignificant details nobody gives a rat's ass about.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Dose any one actually take  Yahtzee seriously thogh?



I noticed at least two people in this thread that were waiting for his review before looking into the game and a number of people I (unfortunately) know worship him because he is, as they say, the "only genuine reviewer/critic in the world anymore."

I wouldn't be surprised of some of these people held little shrines to him.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Scores don't matter, content does. 

I've yet to see a single complaint about Dragon Age 2 that not debatable (barring the reused dungeons) or even substantial. Most complaints are as vague as, "This game never finds it's own identity", or "This game is dumbed down". Never going in depth about any of it.

The only complaint about DA2 that I think cannot be debated is the reused dungeons. That may be a bigger deal to some than others, but beyond that it's all too subjective.

The sad thing is, like I've said before, most of the people who dislike this game have either only played the demo, not played it at all, or went into the game with so much negativity that it would be impossible for them to enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The only complaint about DA2 that I think cannot be debated is the reused dungeons. That may be a bigger deal to some than others, but beyond that it's all too subjective.



And I still can't see how people did not notice this in Origins or Mass Effect 1 either. It simply baffles me. Mass Effect was actually worse with this.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> <3 Spirit Healer. So useful. And with that, I don't need Anders. :33



Dood Krory
Pull of AByss + Merill Tempest + Hail of Arrows 
I wipe out encounters so fast 

also did u get my message about the templar vangaurd [reaver] two hander? :33

also THE GLYPHS ARE HAX
Remember  bait and switch? that small hovel

Varris drops hail merril hits tempest I glyph the door and then pull in the inside the room and camp the door with mind blast
IT'S SOOOO BROKEN 
ALso Barrier on AVeline when she has 50 con and elemental aegis is 
She doesnt know how to die D:


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I did, but don't really care. It's more amusing to make up my own strategies now that the techniques and specializations are actually _useful_ unlike Origins, where there wasn't much point to be anything but an Arcane Warrior (WHY? WHY WAS THERE SHAPESHIFTER?) or be a DW Warrior (or a tanking-Rogue, dumbest thing I've ever heard). DAII makes OPTIONS more feasible.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Scores don't matter, content does.


True, but content usually defines what score the game will get.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I've yet to see a single complaint about Dragon Age 2 that not debatable (barring the reused dungeons) or even substantial. Most complaints are as vague as, "This game never finds it's own identity", or "This game is dumbed down". Never going in depth about any of it.


I've seen some technical complaints, EABioware attitude complaints, complaints about the gameplay and storyline (things that may be fine in another genre, just are plainly bad in an RPG).


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The only complaint about DA2 that I think cannot be debated is the reused dungeons. That may be a bigger deal to some than others, but beyond that it's all too subjective.


That's actually stupid - Mass Effect 1 did that ALL THE GODDAMN TIME! And dear god, the planet exploring maps were probably done in one hour (all of them), in a basic UE editor, a randomized terra level map with a single texture slapped over it. Plus a building here and there. Nobody seemed to complain... en masse, atleast.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The sad thing is, like I've said before, most of the people who dislike this game have either only played the demo, not played it at all, or went into the game with so much negativity that it would be impossible for them to enjoy it for what it is.


I personally went into this game with medium expectations, and the only thing I did before playing it was to watch a single trailer (where Hawks fights a qunari). It still managed to disappoint me, and all the fanboy talk about being me being a hater or hardcore elitist is about as accurate as a shotgun with no ammo.

It's just a game that tried to please a far too wide audience and in reality pleased only people (10/10 people) who will swallow just about anything.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah okay 

DA: O 
Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage
Bloodmage/Spirit Healer
Spirit Healer/Arcane Warrior

those combos + any big spell trees made u win the game :/

THis game?
spirit healer + Blood mage is nerfed to hell
And i like it like that :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Ah okay
> 
> DA
> Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage
> ...



And what's sad is if you were doing any other Spec in Origins you were really wasting your time. It was just sad. And the way Rogues played and the uselessness of some of their skills, they might as well of just let you take a Warrior specs (not that Reaver or Templar or Berserker were anything half-decent in there).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's actually stupid - Mass Effect 1 did that ALL THE GODDAMN TIME! And dear god, the planet exploring maps were probably done in one hour (all of them), in a basic UE editor, a randomized terra level map with a single texture slapped over it. Plus a building here and there. Nobody seemed to complain... en masse, atleast.
> 
> //HbS



MY ASS THEY DIDN'T

That Along with The Abysmal Textures were the biggest complaint of the game



			
				Garrus said:
			
		

> I noticed at least two people in this thread that were waiting for his review before looking into the game and a number of people I (unfortunately) know worship him because he is, as they say, the "only genuine reviewer/critic in the world anymore."
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised of some of these people held little shrines to him.


 So do they like just not by new games then?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's actually stupid - Mass Effect 1 did that ALL THE GODDAMN TIME! And dear god, the planet exploring maps were probably done in one hour (all of them), in a basic UE editor, a randomized terra level map with a single texture slapped over it. Plus a building here and there. Nobody seemed to complain... en masse, atleast.



Mass Effect's score and reviews never suffered because of that and in my opinion, it was worse than DAII's. Mass Effect only had one warehouse. And that warehouse was also every base. Every hideout. Everything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

The only difference was how they positioned the Crates


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> True, but content usually defines what score the game will get.
> 
> I've seen some technical complaints, EABioware attitude complaints, complaints about the gameplay and storyline (things that may be fine in another genre, just are plainly bad in an RPG).
> 
> ...



Right, and if the content is bias, useless, or otherwise pointless, then the score is equally bias, useless, or otherwise pointless. Much like 99% of Metacritics user scores for this game from trolls who haven't even played it.

Technical complaints that were present, and in fact worse in Origins. Complaints towards Bioware or EA's attitude has nothing to do with the game itself. And like I said, the gameplay and story complaints are far too subjective to really matter, especially when they're just vague statements like the examples I gave above.

Yes, Mass Effect 1 was even worse in that respect, but no one complained about it nearly as much as they do with DA2. Why? Who knows... 

And the operative word was "most" people who don't like it. Of course there will be people like you who just don't like it as much as you wanted to. Do you hate it? Do you think the blatant trolling on Metacritic is warranted? Do you think that people who ARE enjoying this game are wrong?

If not, then there's nothing to worry about. You were disappointed. I wasn't. It's the reasoning that matters, and I'm sure you feel just as legitimate in your disappointment as I do with my happiness over DA2.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously. No one else thought Templar Conrad Vernhart was a funny easter egg?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Seriously. No one else thought Templar Conrad Vernhart was a funny easter egg?



where do u find him?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> where do u find him?



You don't actually see him (though you may later) - in Act 2 I got a letter from someone in the Docks, Mistress Selby I believe it was, to help Mages secretly. Just some side missions. I'm not sure if it's conditioned on you helping mages in Act 1, or being a mage (or both).

But one quest you get is "How to Frame a Templar." You have to set up and frame a Templar named Conrad Vernhart (there's supposed to be various ways but I did it by forging his name on an order for raw lyrium and by telling the drunken Templar Roderick that I saw him sacrificing goats and threatening to do "demony" things).

I wonder if he'll pop back up because I'd like to see if they actually base his appearance on Conrad.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Mass Effect's score and reviews never suffered because of that and in my opinion, it was worse than DAII's. Mass Effect only had one warehouse. And that warehouse was also every base. Every hideout. Everything.


Well, that's just one aspect that was really bad. I did address 


Zen-aku said:


> MY ASS THEY DIDN'T
> 
> That Along with The Abysmal Textures were the biggest complaint of the game





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yes, Mass Effect 1 was even worse in that respect, but no one complained about it nearly as much as they do with DA2. Why? Who knows...


Who's telling the truth  well, I never noticed massive wave of complaints.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Right, and if the content is bias, useless, or otherwise pointless, then the score is equally bias, useless, or otherwise pointless. Much like 99% of Metacritics user scores for this game from trolls who haven't even played it.


Well, of course Metacritic user scores are biased. It's only natural... and that's pretty much the point. With a large amount of reviews you can see different points of view.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Complaints towards Bioware or EA's attitude has nothing to do with the game itself.


Actually, it does. Overhyping the game sets the floor way too high, and thus the fall hurts more, if you know what I mean. All that Facebook/Twitter/etc DLC garbage was ridiculus. Forum mod panic was pitiful, too. Accusing a random Internet community for a low score was just pathetic. All that hurts both the game's image and developer's image.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> And the operative word was "most" people who don't like it. Of course there will be people like you who just don't like it as much as you wanted to. Do you hate it? Do you think the blatant trolling on Metacritic is warranted? Do you think that people who ARE enjoying this game are wrong?
> 
> If not, then there's nothing to worry about. You were disappointed. I wasn't. It's the reasoning that matters, and I'm sure you feel just as legitimate in your disappointment as I do with my happiness over DA2.


I think both scores below 2 and above 8 are pretty much trolls/fanboys/haters. I personally give this game 3-4/10. Everyone has their own opinion, their own seat, and their own things they enjoy.

I'm not saying people who liked this game are wrong, though people who call it "a pinnacle of RPG evolution", "flawless" or "best game ever" are wrong. Or just dumb.

There is nothing wrong with liking a mediocre/avarage game. I personally am very fond of Infernal - a Polish TPP shooter. Avarage storyline, several bugs, bad cutscene animations, bad voice actors, generally unpolished, not very long, very linear, but I still enjoy every playthrough, and it always will have a special seat in my heart  
Though the soundtrack simply has balls.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Seriously. No one else thought Templar Conrad Vernhart was a funny easter egg?



I chuckled when I read the letter.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Makes me wish ME had actually done Conrad Verner correctly.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, that's just one aspect that was really bad. I did address
> 
> 
> Who's telling the truth  well, I never noticed massive wave of complaints.
> ...



Yeah polish people like me are cool.

The biggest problem with the game is that BioWare promised that Dragon Age is the spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate II .

Origins was a step in the right direction but not perfect and everyone thought that the next title could deserve the title of the successor of BG 2 but BioWare pulled a "YOU PRESS A BUTTON AND SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENS"

No wonder that everyone is disappointed including me.

Its like they cheated on us with the Call of Duty audience and believe me no one would make fuss about that if this Game wouldnt be called Dragon Age


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And what's sad is if you were doing any other Spec in Origins you were really wasting your time. It was just sad. And the way Rogues played and the uselessness of some of their skills, they might as well of just let you take a Warrior specs (not that Reaver or Templar or Berserker were anything half-decent in there).



Duelist Assassin Rogue was the way to do for a rogue

Warrior... Berseker was fun. CHampion was just kinda generic. Templar and Reaver was the best combo though. Anti mage tank with a bit of DPS :/

mage was big spell u win

awakening broke warriors thought
Spirit Warrior was overpowered as fuck
Spirit damage bypasses like 90% of all defenses
but all other specs were just kinda... lol

Rogues didnt really get anything special awakening IIRC

Mages didnt need anything


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister;37669480

Actually said:
			
		

> it not over hyping its normal hyping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Makes me wish ME had actually done Conrad Verner correctly.



What do you mean?  I thought He was done well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What do you mean?  I thought He was done well.



Except for the fact that fucked him up in ME2.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah
I was always Paragon to COnrad and now he is saying her learned shoving guns into people's faces from me
My first ME2 import was pure paragon
not a single renegade point
conrad said i taught him that though :/


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They weren't accusing any one, Its What Actually Happened!



Don't bother. They actually believe nothing at all happened - he's been studying the phenomenon closely for the past two weeks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Its called viral marketing there is nothign wrong with that, u didn't miss out on any thing vital by not participating


I know what it is. Wrong or not, it still left a bad taste in mouth.


Zen-aku said:


> They weren't accusing any one, Its What Actually Happened!


Bullshit.


Garrus said:


> Don't bother. They actually believe nothing at all happened - he's been studying the phenomenon closely for the past two weeks.


I'm just a /v/ regular... but appereantly you know everything from doing nothing to find out what's really going on. It's a-ok if Bioware tells you.


Zen-aku said:


> //Z-a


Fixed for great justice.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm just a /v/ regular...



That explains everything, actually. No wonder.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I decided to blow the gold and buy the Cold-Blooded staff.  Let's see how it works.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

What exactly does it explain? 

I just go there once in a while, save pretty pictures on my HDD, and skim through bigger threads 

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I know what it is. Wrong or not, it still left a bad taste in mouth.
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to be 4chan for it to be trolling.

A big majority of Dragon Age II's user reviews on Metacritic are not credible at all. It doesn't matter where they came from. They obviously didn't play they game or give it a fair run, but they decided it was garbage anyways. Some 0 scores were given before it even came out or just on the first day... not nearly long enough for any one to play the game to it's fullest.

It doesn't matter if there are some well constructed criticisms hidden under all the bullshit. Too many of those scores/ "reviews" are fake, trolling, morons who can't handle change. 

The overall score is meaningless because of this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm just a /v/ regular... but appereantly you know everything from doing nothing to find out what's really going on. It's a-ok if Bioware tells you.
> 
> //HbS



No one is on 4chan every second of every day aside from that

and aside that as Sacrilege it doesn't "Have to be 4chan for it to be trolling"

if u actually look  at the evidence theirs, you'll see it not bullshit

and its not shit bioware is making up


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> It doesn't have to be 4chan for it to be trolling.


Bioware directly accused 4chan.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> A big majority of Dragon Age II's user reviews on Metacritic are not credible at all. It doesn't matter where they came from. They obviously didn't play they game or give it a fair run, but they decided it was garbage anyways. Some 0 scores were given before it even came out or just on the first day... not nearly long enough for any one to play the game to it's fullest.
> 
> It doesn't matter if there are some well constructed criticisms hidden under all the bullshit. Too many of those scores/ "reviews" are fake, trolling, morons who can't handle change.
> 
> The overall score is meaningless because of this.


This is why I sort user reviews by "Most helpful" thingy and read the lenghty ones.

But more importantly, sign a contract with me and become a Puella Magi 

//Hbs


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bioware directly accused 4chan.
> 
> This is why I sort user reviews by "Most helpful" thingy and read the lenghty ones.
> 
> ...



Too bad the trolls all click the "yes" button on the "was this review helpful" option.

Thus the most helpful ones are all the trolls circle jerking each other.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bioware directly accused 4chan.
> 
> 
> //Hbs



Because it just couldn't possibly the poor innocent  Well minded beings of 4chan right?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

> This isn't a RPG! It's a hack'n'slash! There is nothing else to say: it's a game for casual gamers! At technical level there's only one interesting thing: the soundtrack! Everything else it's really really poor!





> The worst BW game. There is nothing to comments here. do not even think about buying it. Linear plot, miserable battle system, it is not even an RPG, it's more like a bad action...





> What a disappointment. This is not worthy of Bioware or Dragon Age Origins. The game is dumbed down to the point of no longer being an RPG but a dynasty warriors game with worse dialog.





> ... way to go EA for turning Bioware into a factory... you should have waited another year to release this and actually make a decent game... steamy triple coiler....





> Bioware is death for me. PÃºdrete en el infierno Bioware, cÃ³mo puedes venderte de esta manera? traicionando lo que te ha hecho grande, Dragon Age II es basura. Juego sin emociÃ³n, pasillero, diÃ¡logos estÃ©riles, trama aburrida, sin cÃ¡mara cenital, no vale la pena decir mucho mÃ¡s,





> Ð�Ð° Ñ�Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ñ‹Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ðµ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ðµ Ð¾Ñ†ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ° - 5 Ð¸Ð· 10-Ñ‚Ð¸, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑŽ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ðµ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ñƒ Ð² Ð¿Ð¸ÐºÑƒ Ð¼Ð°Ñ€ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð¸ÐºÐµ ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÑŽ ÑƒÑ�Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð´Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÑ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¾. Ð’Ð¼ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð±Ñ‹ Ñ‡ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹ÑˆÐµÐ» ÑƒÐ±Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð¹ Ñ�ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð½Ñ�Ñ‡Ð¾Ðº Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÐµÑ�ÑŒ Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€ Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÑ‚ Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ñ�ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¿Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼.. Ð¢ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ñ�Ð½Ð¾ Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÑ�Ð°Ñ… Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹ 1 - Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑƒÐ´Ð¸Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ñ‹Ð·Ñ‹Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‚ Ñ„Ð°ÐºÑ‚ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ¹Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ñ�Ñ‚Ñ�Ð½ÑƒÑ‚Ð¾Ð¹ Ð°Ð¶ Ð½Ð° 10 Ð»ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ñ�Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ñ… Ð¸ Ñ‚ÐµÑ… Ð¶Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐºÐ¾Ñ€Ð°Ñ†Ð¸Ñ�Ñ…, Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ðµ, Ð¸ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ ÑƒÐ´Ð¸Ð²Ð»Ñ�ÐµÑ‚ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð²Ñ�ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ñ… Ð¸ Ñ‚ÐµÑ… Ð¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÑŒÐµÑ€Ð°Ñ…. Ð�ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ - ÑˆÐ°Ñ…Ñ‚Ð°, Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ Ð±Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚Ð¾Ð² Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð² ÐºÑ€Ð¾Ð²Ð¸, Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ñ�Ð²Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ñ‰Ðµ Ñ�Ð»ÑŒÑ„Ð¾Ð² - Ð¼Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð´Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñƒ Ð¸ Ñ‚Ñƒ Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑ‰ÐµÑ€Ñƒ! Ð’ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¾Ñ‰ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹, Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð±ÐµÑ�Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ. Ð�Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ñ� ÑƒÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ� Ð² Ð³Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ðµ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑŽÑ‚ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÑŒÐµÑ€ - Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ - Ð´Ð²Ð°, Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ð´Ð»Ñ� Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¾Ñ�Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð², Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð»Ñ� Ñ‚ÐµÑ… Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ñ�Ñ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑ�Ñ‚ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‰ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑŒÐ³Ð¸ ÑƒÑˆÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹, Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÑŒÐµÑ€Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ñ�ÑŒ Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ñ�Ð»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð´Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿ÑƒÑ�ÐºÐ° Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹, Ñ�Ð»Ñ�Ð¿Ð°Ð² Ð¿Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº Ð´Ð»Ñ� Ð²Ñ�ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¸. 2 - Ð–Ð°Ð½Ñ€ Ð ÐŸÐ“ Ñ�Ð¸Ð»Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ‡Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð´ÐµÐ³Ñ€Ð°Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÐµÑ‚ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð·Ð°Ñ… - Ð²ÐµÑ‰Ð¸, ÐºÑ€Ð°Ñ„Ñ‚, Ð° Ñ‚Ð°Ðº Ð¶Ðµ Ñ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¿Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐ° NPC Ð½Ñ‹Ð½Ñ‡Ðµ Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð° Ð´Ð¾ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸, Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ¾ Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¸Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¸Ð¼ ÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�, Ñ�Ð¿Ð°Ñ�Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð·Ð° Ð½Ð°Ñ�. 3 - Ð¡Ð²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€Ð°, Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ñƒ Ð½Ñ‹Ð½Ñ‡Ðµ Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð° Ð´Ð¾ ÑƒÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ñ… ÐºÐ¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑƒÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ - Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´, Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ñ� Ñ�Ð¿Ñ€Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑŽ Ñ�ÐµÐ±Ñ� - Ð·Ð°Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ñ� Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰Ðµ ÑƒÐ¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð»Ñ�ÑŽ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð³ÐµÑ€Ð¾ÐµÐ¼, Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ñ… Ñ€Ð°Ñ�ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ… Ð´Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ñ�Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ´ÐºÐ° Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¸Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð²ÐµÑ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð´Ð¸Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°. 4 - Ð¡ÑŽÐ¶ÐµÑ‚, ÑƒÐ½Ñ‹Ð» Ð¸ Ð±Ð°Ð½Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½ - Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¿ÑƒÑ‚Ð°ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð½Ð°Ñˆ Ð³ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð¹ Ð»Ð¸ÑˆÐµÐ½Ñ‹ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ñ…Ð²Ð°Ñ‚Ñ‹Ð²Ð°ÑŽÑ‰ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¸, Ð¼Ñ‹ Ð²Ñ‹Ð½ÑƒÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ‹ ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð»Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ñ‹ Ðº Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð·Ð½Ð°Ñ� Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ñ�Ñ� 5 - Ð”Ð° Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ñ�ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¸Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¸ Ð² Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ¶ÑƒÑ‚ÐºÐ°Ñ…, Ñ�Ð²Ñ�Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ñ� Ð½Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ñ€Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¹Ñ†Ð°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ñ… Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ° Ñ‚ÐµÑ… Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¹ Ñ� ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ñ‹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ðµ - Ð·Ð°ÐºÑ€Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð·Ð° Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾. 6 - Ð”Ð° Ð±Ð¾ÐµÐ²Ð°Ñ� Ñ�Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÐ¼Ð° Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½ÐµÐµ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð° ÐºÑƒÐ´Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð°Ñ€ÐºÐ°Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹. Ð¥Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ� Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð¸Ðµ Ð² Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð¸Ð¸, Ð² Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ñ…, Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÐµÑ�Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ‹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ñ�ÐºÑƒÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ, - Ð½Ð¾ Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð¸, Ð¼Ñ‹ Ð¾Ð±Ñ�ÑƒÐ¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð ÐŸÐ“ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñƒ, Ð° Ð½Ðµ ÑƒÐ´Ð°Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ñ�Ð»Ñ�Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ�Ð»ÐµÑˆÐµÑ€ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð²Ñ�ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ DA. Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð² Ð¾Ñ�Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ - Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹ Ñ� Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ñ�Ð¿Ñ‹Ñ‚Ñ‹Ð²Ð°ÑŽ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð¾Ñ‡Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ, - Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ� Ð¾Ñ†ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ° Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð»Ð° Ð±Ñ‹ Ð±Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 6, Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ€ÐµÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¼Ñ‹ "ÑƒÑ�Ð¿ÐµÑˆÐ½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸" Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ� Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¸Ð·Ð´Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ�, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¼ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð´ÐµÑ‚ Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÑ€Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð¯ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑŽ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ñƒ, - Ð¿ÑƒÑ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÑƒÐ·Ð½Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐµÑ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ñ�ÐµÑ‚ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð°, Ð¸ Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ñ…Ñ€ÐµÐ½ Ñ�Ð¾Ð±Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð¹





> Less races, less skills, less hours of gaming, but more jumping, more killing, more speed. Meant to be a casual game for casual gamers. But looks like a game for people who like tu run amok.





> This game make me fill insulted by the game creators. They dont respect players. They think that players is dumb and would buy only super simple things. And WE are not... anymore. STOP ruining games. Stop make **** only for money. I felt terrible when i played this game... i would rate this -100 if i can. If this is the way games would be... than its over for me. Shame to BW and EA





> Worst game iv ever played, I think ill go play barbie playhouse instead. They've rushed this game so bad, Copy and paste copy and paste copy and paste copy and paste.



Sign of someone who clearly didn't play the game:



> "Darker, sexier, prettier" were the advertising words for this sequel. Unfortunately the ONLY thing that actually has got better (in some parts of the game) is combat dynamics. Story line itself is very narrow comparing to original DAO, darkness has been replaced with fierce button smashing combating and then sex... well that's completely REMOVED. Okay, you actually can get to kiss someone and invoke some dirty dialogue, but anyone who has actually played DAO will be very disappointed. There's no passion, no mature decisions to be made and absolutely nothing to see in terms of mature gaming. It looks like this sequel is more targeted to 13 years old console gamers than to people who actually played and enjoyed the original Dragon Age. The only thing that could save the game amongst DAO players would be fast introduction of expansions and toolset, that would make possible to enchange game in mentioned areas. Without that, I think the game is doomed and will only result financial loss and more sadly, ruin the name of Dragon Age.…





> The developers claim that they have "streamlined" the game, but in actuality all they have done is ripped out the characteristics that made DA fun and unique. Catering to the mainstream user was a huge failure.





> The worst 60 dollar pile of junk I've ever purchased. Cannot believe how bad the role playing is, and how meaningless the dialogue. Voice overs are pathetic, with no inspiration what so ever. This is a sequel? Hack and slash only, what a waste!



These reviews all gave the game a 0, which is only a fraction of the 700+ scores that gave it a 4 or less out of 1,000 total scores (this is for the 360 version).

The funny thing is many of these were copy-pasted to the other two platforms (including PC which doesn't even have the same combat system).

This is also ignoring the reviews that say it was a good game, but not a Dragon Age game, and STILL gave it a 0.

Not to mention constantly conflicting reviews (one person says it's too fast, next person says it's too slow. Too clunky, then it's too quick-paced).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Too bad the trolls all click the "yes" button on the "was this review helpful" option.
> 
> Thus the most helpful ones are all the trolls circle jerking each other.


As I said before, I actually read the lenghty ones, not just look at the numbers.

If we're going so deep as you are, we can flat-out reject every single review in existance.


Zen-aku said:


> Because it just couldn't possibly the poor innocent  Well minded beings of 4chan right?


Not entire 4chan is /b/. And what if it was someone else... you just can't go around accusing people without any proof. It's actually a criminal offense.

Sure Garrus, sure, nitpick the bad reviews and ignore all the good ones completly. And as I said before, <2 and >8 are usually trolls. 


> Meant to be a casual game for casual gamers. But looks like a game for people who like tu run amok.


I honestly lol'd  

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 19, 2011)

This thread is fubar


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not entire 4chan is /b/. And what if it was someone else... you just can't go around accusing people without any proof. It's actually a criminal offense.
> 
> //HbS



Then some /v/ers should stop taking credit for it if they don't want to be blamed.

And it's not a "criminal offense" if it's an accusation of something that's not a crime. I could accuse you of saying I was a woman. You couldn't press charges against me for that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not entire 4chan is /b/. And what if it was someone else... you just can't go around accusing people without any proof. It's actually a criminal offense.
> 
> //HbS



They didn't accuse the owner of the site

they didn't accuse individuals

they accused the degenerate anyonmous mass that is  4chan of doing this, and they have a record of doing this

and They DID do this,


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Then some /v/ers should stop taking credit for it if they don't want to be blamed.
> 
> And it's not a "criminal offense" if it's an accusation of something that's not a crime. I could accuse you of saying I was a woman. You couldn't press charges against me for that.


They should.

Isn't massive lowering a public score of a game a commercial crime or something like that? I'm not sure what it's called, but it's the same category as that Pepsi commercial where a kid bought two Coca Colas just to stand on them to reach the Pepsi button on a vending machine. Pepsi was sued and lost the case really really fast.


Zen-aku said:


> the degenerate anyonmous mass that is  4chan


Man, aren't you a moron. Don't judge entire community for /b/ (a single board, one of MANY).

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Arguing about 4chan with a 4chan regular is like trying to tell a Nazi that the Holocaust didn't happen. They'll never admit to anything. You guys are wasting your time. 

Instead, DAII-goers tell me... should I hetero or homo Fenris?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2011)

Finished my first play through the other day. Underwhelmed, but entertained nonetheless. For the most part I didn't feel that it was a step forward from the first game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

It's strange how Anders admitted how different Meredith and Elthina were than he expected (such as rejecting Alrek's Tranquil Solution) and yet... he murders Elthina in cold-blood anyway.

dem terrorists.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

What you're doing is the same as if I said that all Americans are dumb fucks because I watched this video:


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Arguing about 4chan with a 4chan regular is like trying to tell a Nazi that the Holocaust didn't happen. They'll never admit to anything. You guys are wasting your time.
> 
> Instead, DAII-goers tell me... should I hetero or homo Fenris?



Both.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Well which one first?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Hetero!

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

You know, I'm actually glad I spent that 114 gold on Cold-Blooded.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Man, aren't you a moron. Don't judge entire community for /b/ (a single board, one of MANY).
> 
> //HbS


I visit Co,V,TG and A

trust me i am not judging  the Community Via one board



Garrus said:


> Arguing about 4chan with a 4chan regular is like trying to tell a Nazi that the Holocaust didn't happen. They'll never admit to anything. You guys are wasting your time.


 Yeah i am Done with him


> Instead, DAII-goers tell me... should I hetero or homo Fenris?


 is there a real difference?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> What you're doing is the same as if I said that all Americans are dumb fucks because I watched this video:


----------



## Saiko (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They didn't accuse the owner of the site
> 
> they didn't accuse individuals
> 
> ...



No they didnt.

Im on /v/ and I was observing it.

There was "one" thread that indirectely proposed to downvote the metacritics .. The Op said something like "Hey the score is way too high what you think ?" 

But almost all people responded that the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should fuck off because they already predicted that something like Bioware blaming 4chan would happen.

Well it did happen .. Gaider complained that its 4chan's fault.

Believe me if it was a raid even if its only /v/ it would be about at last 1000 negative reviews and almost all well written and not that meme spouting bullshit.

Im not saying that some /b/ guys didnt downrated it but believe me it wasnt a raid and there were a ton of guys that did this without being on 4chan.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not at all, since no one said that ALL 4channers did it.
> 
> If they did, the game would have a 0.2 on MetaCritic.
> 
> (Though 90% of Americans, at least, are stupid...)



Hey I'm American! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And I agree 






Saiko said:


> No they didnt.
> 
> Im on /v/ and I was observing it.
> 
> ...



Like I said, 4chan or not, a good majority of DA2's "user reviews" are fake, bullshit, trolling, etc... Doesn't matter where they came from.

You'd be blind not to see that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Im not saying that some /b/ guys didnt downrated it but believe me it wasnt a raid and there were a ton of guys that did this without being on 4chan.



I never disputed that of course it wasnt every one

but your under the assumption that you have seen every threat on /V/ since before DA2 was released


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Everyone hates on 4chan.

I doubt they did it either even though 4chan seems to kill all my braincells when I go there.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hey I'm American!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




I agree.

But it still pisses me off that BioWare is giving their own game a 10.

Its as fake and stupid like the blindly "U MAD U MAD U MAD U MAD 1/10" reviews.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> is there a real difference?



Considering you can't do a hetero with a male, and a homo with a female with Fenris... yeah... there is a bit of a difference. But only in how I make my character, I don't know if there's any difference in the romance. As far as I know the only one that shows a real difference is Anders, who apparently has "subjective" sexuality (if you romance him with a female, he turns out to be heterosexual, if you do it as a male, he's strictly homosexual, made evident through things he says apparently).




Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hey I'm American!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




So am I. And so do I. 



> But it still pisses me off that BioWare is giving their own game a 10.
> 
> Its as fake and stupid like the blindly "U MAD U MAD U MAD U MAD 1/10" reviews.



Except it was one person, one account. Very different from the 700 negative "reviews" that don't give reasons.

And it's somewhat disheartening that I know /v/ers that actually participated in lowering it's score (and said I should join them).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko said:


> No they didnt.
> 
> Im on /v/ and I was observing it.
> 
> ...



Man the internet can be such serious business sometimes


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko said:


> I agree.
> 
> But it still pisses me off that BioWare is giving their own game a 10.
> [/COLOR]



Why wouldn't they give their own game a 10

that's like having a baby and it not being the  cutest baby you have ever seen


Like do you expect any developer to go "herp derp are game is ballz"


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Why wouldn't they give their own game a 10
> 
> that's like having a baby and it not being the  cutest baby you have ever seen
> 
> ...



People expect developers and the likes to NOT review their own games, even though every form of entertainment has had it done for decades now.

This one is "special" though, for God knows what reason.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Because it happened recently, and we're moving around a community that's tied closely to the company in question. In 6 months some other company will do the same shit, some other community will rage, and neither community will realise that the other one went through the same thing, claiming that their case is "SPECIAL" HURR DURR DERP.

There is nothing wrong with openly saying "we believe we made a great game!" There are many things wrong with anonymously rating your own product, and trying to disguise yourself as a customer.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, I'm so glad that I don't have the mentality that people who don't like this game have. Not because I think they are stupid or wrong... I'm just happy I can enjoy this game, and continue to enjoy it on my multiple characters for the weeks to come.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> There is nothing wrong with openly saying "we believe we made a great game!" *There are many things wrong with anonymously rating your own product, and trying to disguise yourself as a customer.*
> 
> //HbS



Like what?

it didn't hurt any one

it didn't affect any ones lives

it didn't even really combat the overflowing undeserved negativity and selfishness cause by  the trolls


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Man, I'm so glad that I don't have the mentality that people who don't like this game have. Not because I think they are stupid or wrong... I'm just happy I can enjoy this game, and continue to enjoy it on my multiple characters for the weeks to come.


They'll just enjoy something else  

I've just finished enjoying Infernal  moving on to Baldur's Gate 1 and 2. Suddenly felt like playing.


Zen-aku said:


> Like what?
> 
> it didn't hurt any one
> 
> ...


It's just as bad as these trolls. Just because they did it only once doesn't make it any better. Plus, it's unethical 

0/10 trolls, 10/10 paid reviews, both are fake reviews. It's the same shit, just opposite sides.

//HbS


----------



## Saiko (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Like what?
> 
> *it didn't hurt any one
> 
> ...



Its affecting ones lives when the review is contributing to buying the product or not.

Lets say Im buying Dragon Age 2 because of that review from that guy because he sounded so nice and professional.

After playing it Ive realized that its Shit.

Did the review affect ones life ? Yeah it did.

Because Ive wasted money which I could spend on something that deserve "my Money"


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's just as bad as these trolls. Just because they did it only once doesn't make it any better


 Sept unlike the trolls who did it from a place of spite he was doing it from a place  of love, and self respect



> Plus, it's unethical


 Not really






> Its affecting ones lives when the review is contributing to buying the product or not.
> 
> Lets say Im buying Dragon Age 2 because of that review from that guy because he sounded so nice and professional.
> 
> ...


 Thats the Height of Hypothetical

if your the type of person who buys a game based on user reviews your not gonna be swayed By 1 review


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Its affecting ones lives when the review is contributing to buying the product or not.
> 
> Lets say Im buying Dragon Age 2 because of that review from that guy because he sounded so nice and professional.
> 
> ...



Anyone who buys a game based off of one review deserves getting a shitty game.

That's why the trolls are a bigger issue. They unfairly bring the game down en masse. Thus, instead of one bullshit review, it's a whole bunch of bullshit. Most intelligent people look at multiple reviews before buying a game, if any. Thus these trolls are far more deceiving and harmful than a single "paid" review. Every single game, ever, has at least one review that is too generous. Those are to be ignored. 

It becomes a problem when the bullshit reviews come in great numbers because these morons band together.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn the moders work quick


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Damn the moders work quick



Im doing a 3rd run because of MODS. Goddamnit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Let it be said that every single musician, author, game developer, artist, and so on is unethical.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sept unlike the trolls who did it from a place of spite he was doing it from a place  of love, and self respect
> 
> Not really
> 
> ...



There are many people that will be convinced by a well written text at the top to buy a product.

Not everyone is as thoughtful as you and me.

Call me what you want but reading a "User review" from someone who made this Game is just wrong in a way and if you dont see this I doubt that I can change your mind, my friend.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

He's right. Many people decide based on the review at the top. That's how "featured reviews" on various on-line shops work.

It's called "user" review for a reason. It's supposed to come from a user, not a creator.

Garrus@ 
just because everyone's doing it doesn't mean it's okay to do. I don't see you accepting negative DA2 reviews because 700 people did it, instead of 7.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He's right. Many people decide based on the review at the top. That's how "featured reviews" on various on-line shops work.
> 
> It's called "user" review for a reason. It's supposed to come from a user, not a creator.
> 
> ...



And those many people deserve what they get for not doing their research. You wouldn't buy a new vacuum because the box says "The best vacuum ever created!" on it.

It may or may not be right, but it's hardly a reason to excuse all the unwarranted negativity this game is getting. Like I explained, one overgenerous review is not as impactful or deceiving as hundreds of falsely negative ones.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not trying to justify all of them. Only the ones that make sense.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Garrus@
> just because everyone's doing it doesn't mean it's okay to do. I don't see you accepting negative DA2 reviews because 700 people did it, instead of 7.
> 
> //HbS



My point is that no one else catches flack for it - people are just purposely trying to stir up shit with EA and BioWare. DAII is certainly not the first game, or anything, for this to happen and it won't be the last. But it's the only one people have written twenty articles about and spent a week arguing about because it's such a big deal.

And negative reviews are fine if it's sensible, beyond 'This game sucks because Origins is awesome and I hate EA.' The problem is only about 7 out of those 700 are that (and again as I pointed out even people that say it's a GOOD game give it a 0-3).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko said:


> There are many people that will be convinced by a well written text at the top to buy a product.
> 
> Not everyone is as thoughtful as you and me.
> 
> Call me what you want but reading a "User review" from someone who made this Game is just wrong in a way and if you dont see this I doubt that I can change your mind, my friend.



 then they are a dumb ass that deserve whatever they give

Had the Trolls not had their bitch fit the guy wouldn't of made the review to try and counteract the  undeserved negativity simple as that


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

There is always a possibility that BioWare has done this before.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

off course they have

they arent the only ones who do it


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Then your comment above is invalid.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

It's amusing how regular, active, and common practices are only called into question nowadays when it's BioWare and EA.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Then your comment above is invalid.



not really iam only speaking about that particular guy that got caught


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's amusing how regular, active, and common practices are only called into question nowadays when it's BioWare and EA.





Hunted by sister said:


> Because it happened recently, and we're moving around a community that's tied closely to the company in question. In 6 months some other company will do the same shit, some other community will rage, and neither community will realise that the other one went through the same thing, claiming that their case is "SPECIAL" HURR DURR DERP.


*yawn* *tap tap*

Just because you don't know about a similar situation concerning another company doesn't mean it didn't happen. When CoD:BO happened to be paid-reviewed, there was an uproar among older players. Single example. (FYI, CoD means Activision, not EA).

And don't get me started on Blizzard (who now belong to Activision).

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's amusing how regular, active, and common practices are only called into question nowadays when it's BioWare and EA.


They are called into question when the perpetrator is caught.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> They are called into question when the perpetrator is caught.


I think this is too much logic for some people 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Cold-Blooded is worth it just for the +6 magic and 10 mana regen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Not getting it  sudden change of subject!

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Drones gonna drone, man


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

You require more mineralllzzzz (for the DLC)

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Are we talking about Biodrones now? 


ALSO AM I THE ONLY ONE ENJOYING THIS GAME WITH MODS.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 19, 2011)

There's mods for this game? What kind of mods?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Nope, not just you. Mods can improve the quality sooooo much... for example, graphics. Freespace 2 and Homeworld 2 have mods that take in-game graphics (from 1999 and 2003 respectively) to a level of around 2009.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There's mods for this game? What kind of mods?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Dragons, giant spiders, undead, and now dragons ago.

Poor Bone Pit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

.... bitter  I was just saying that I am interested in these mods too, and gave an example o game-"fixing" mods....

You got me all wrong 

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 19, 2011)

Boss you dumbass lol


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Goddamn it.. I was trying to get a mod to work I rushed and read it wrong.  Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Meh tell me when they pimp out the love scenes


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm having to much fun. Errybody getting light eyes and blond hair make over.  Not Vael though. He's perfect.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry but Isabela looks like trailer trash with light hair.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

I told Isabella to fuck off in my playthrough. She left the party. And nothing of value was lost that day.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Sept for dat ass


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Ass is still indicative of trailer trash.

Though I guess as long as she isn't as slutastic as half the Witcher cast.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sept for dat ass


You value and ass filled with STDs? 'tis a strange world we live in.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sorry but Isabela looks like trailer trash with light hair.



That's the point!  

As a character she's actually not bad towards the end... if you did it right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You value and ass filled with STDs? 'tis a strange world we live in.



nothign a quick trip to Anders cant fix

s'all good bro


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's the point!
> 
> As a character she's actually not bad towards the end... if you did it right.



If you think about it she's probably one of the better characters for the fact that she's the only one that isn't overly judgmental of everyone else. She has a good philosophy, and she practices it well. She doesn't try to force her beliefs on everyone else like Anders or Fenris. Even Varric shows some uncertainty towards Mages at some point whereas Isabela is more apathetic to the issue which, in the light of things, is a pretty rare and respectable stand-point.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)

*dies laughing*

You know Isabela's "I like big boats.  I cannot lie." comment?

I just saw David Gaider and Sheryl Cree, two of the Bioware devs, joking in the Bioware forum about it.



			
				David Gaider said:
			
		

> Maria Caliban wrote...
> "I like big boats and I cannot lie."
> 
> _Them other raiders can't deny
> ...





			
				Sheryl Cree said:
			
		

> Ugh, I know. It frustrates me endlessly because I never get my phone out in time.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> They'll just enjoy something else
> 
> I've just finished enjoying *Infernal*  moving on to Baldur's Gate 1 and 2. Suddenly felt like playing.
> 
> ...



Whoa! STOP! Infernal the video game? Enjoy and Infernal in the same line? Are we talking about the same shitty game. 

Yes out of this whole thread, this has caught my attention. 

And why do you put /HbS? We see your name


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I figure it's the same reason people use colors for their actual posts.

Makes 'em feel special?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I figure it's the same reason people use colors for their actual posts.
> 
> Makes 'em feel special?



I don't know what the fuck you're talking about...

~_SS_~


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess it's just me but the changes in dialogue, how characters can turn out, etc. causes much replayability (especially with the improved character creation), in my opinion. My first run I didn't know Fenris could leave (since I never finished Bitter Pill), nor did I know Isabela could return. I didn't know Bethany/Carver could be turned into a Warden (or possibly killed). Although they all may not seem like huge decisions, the little things are just as important in making your character believable. I also believe the unique dialogue system makes it replayable. And the banter system. I also feel the classes are much more unique from each other (namely Warrior and Rogue) than in Origins, which raises replayability.

But again, this is all my personal opinion.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2011)

As awesomely replayable as this is, after my current playthrough (3rd) i'm taking a break from DA


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If you think about it she's probably one of the better characters for the fact that she's the only one that isn't overly judgmental of everyone else. She has a good philosophy, and she practices it well. She doesn't try to force her beliefs on everyone else like Anders or Fenris. Even Varric shows some uncertainty towards Mages at some point whereas Isabela is more apathetic to the issue which, in the light of things, is a pretty rare and respectable stand-point.


Yeah she is. In fact I'm starting to like Fenris too now that I don't have that asshoe Anders in my party. Fenris's actually pretty cool. Him, Isabella and my sister. We get along really well and bitching has crease. Thank the maker.  Who would have though Anders was my cause of hate for all the other characters.  He was the reason everyone kept bitching. Never again am I gonna use him. 



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *dies laughing*
> 
> You know Isabela's "I like big boats.  I cannot lie." comment?
> 
> I just saw David Gaider and Sheryl Cree, two of the Bioware devs, joking in the Bioware forum about it.


I faceplam'd when I heard her say that line.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

@Boss - I was expecting to hate Isabela, I thought she'd be an obvious and obligatory slut character but she did have a sense of depth to her that was surprising.

@Buto - I'm into Act 3 in my first full playthrough (I've made eight characters total now but so far I've finished with a male DW rogue romancing Merrill with Friendship, and a W&S female warrior romancing Isabela with Friendship. My current is a female Mage Spirit Healer romancing Merrill (friendship again). I still plan to do a Rivalry Fenris romance (I started a Friendship romance with a female Mage character but never finished). I know it's all personal preference but I'm sort of hooked.  And I'm still finding more quests I missed before.

Like the Conrad Vern(er)hart quest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

Great Review serger Post in on the Bioware forums if you can


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2011)

@ Garrus...Oddly enough i'm pursuing a Rivalry romance with Fenris  unfortunately due to having already romanced Merrill and not caring to do so with Isabella. I like lezzy romances 

I'm gonna have to find a quest guide because i'm sure there are plenty of missions i've missed out on.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

There's a Sophia Dryden one that gives Mage robes, in Act I, but I have no idea how to get it. I only have one save from Origins left, and I tried the first two presets and none of them allowed the quest. :\

Also I never noticed/spoke to Sandal to hear about the "Scary Old Lady" that he sees by his bed with the scary laugh. Is Flemeth stalking him?!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I guess it's just me but the changes in dialogue, how characters can turn out, etc. causes much replayability (especially with the improved character creation), in my opinion. My first run I didn't know Fenris could leave (since I never finished Bitter Pill), nor did I know Isabela could return. I didn't know Bethany/Carver could be turned into a Warden (or possibly killed). Although they all may not seem like huge decisions, the little things are just as important in making your character believable. I also believe the unique dialogue system makes it replayable. And the banter system. I also feel the classes are much more unique from each other (namely Warrior and Rogue) than in Origins, which raises replayability.
> 
> But again, this is all my personal opinion.



Yeah, I think DA2's branching paths are actually a lot more impactful than they were in Origins. I mean sure, you could choose who is on the throne, whether or not to fuck Morrigan, and who kills the Archdemon... but I didn't really _care_. I mean, I'm glad I had the options, but it doesn't even come close to the twists and turns in DA2.

Bethany being sent to the circle if I didn't take her with me? I care about that. Fenris siding with the Templars, only to rejoin me because he's my good friend? I care about that. Bella permanently leaving because of what I decide? I care about that. 

These things may seem insignificant compared to who is the king and things like that... but they were far more personal and engaging for me.

Not ever fantasy tale has to be the "end of the world". In fact, I was more enticed by the outcome of DA2. Sure saving the world is important... but I've seen it before. I'm interested in the Mage/Templar debate because I find the way Bioware handled it to be very interesting. It felt like the course of history was in my hands... Yes, it's not quite as important as _saving_ the world... but it was far more interesting, and I was more into it personally.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I guess it's just me but the changes in dialogue, how characters can turn out, etc. causes much replayability (especially with the improved character creation), in my opinion. My first run I didn't know Fenris could leave (since I never finished Bitter Pill), nor did I know Isabela could return. I didn't know Bethany/Carver could be turned into a Warden (or possibly killed). Although they all may not seem like huge decisions, the little things are just as important in making your character believable. I also believe the unique dialogue system makes it replayable. And the banter system. I also feel the classes are much more unique from each other (namely Warrior and Rogue) than in Origins, which raises replayability.
> 
> But again, this is all my personal opinion.



I was speaking more in line with... The overall world is more replayable in Origins. Count in the fact that each Origin eventually reconnects with their story and always has a uniqueness to them throughout the story. For instance, as a Human noble, many people knew I was a Cousland, that affected how people treated me, and it happened a lot more often than people claim. Being an elf or dwarf also affected how you tackled the story and how people addressed you and how made your decisions. As a Dwarf Noble, you had a grudge against Behlen, but as a Dwarf Commoner, there was an understanding and acceptance towards him. 

So in terms of your OWN character, it was more replayable and deep, and the epilogue itself had far more outcomes to it. But I agree, DA2 was really replayable especially with how the rivalry/friendship system worked (I didn't address that, I love it, it works out amazingly and it was a HUGE improvement over the like/dislike, especially with how the characters interacted with each other based on the rivalry/friendship alone, but that's more in line with how well all the party members were as a whole compared to Origins). But in the end, there are less options. Merely addressing the fact that the Origins affect dialogue to the subtle way it does (And I do mean subtle, it was not substantial in any way, but enough to care and notice), your race, and then all the class combinations, there were just more things to tackle in terms of meaty content. I think I replayed a good character 6 times in Origins.

Example;
Human Noble Male - Bromance Alistair and Sten, romance Morrigan, Kill Loghain, Marry Alistair to Anora, keep him sarcastic 
Female Human Noble - Romance Alistair, convince him to sleep with Morrigan, Queen of Ferelden because you are nobility, kill loghain

Harden Alistair, don't kill Loghain, make him king/exile him, etc there were just... Too many options near the end of the game and each main quest (Connor in Redcliffe, hell you can choose not to save Redcliffe, etc) The overall combination of events was just far greater. I'm not saying DA2 wasn't replayable or even extremely replayable (because it is extremely replayable), just that, it wasn't as replayable (for STORY purposes). More meaty content to ponder on in Origins.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa this review is alot like mine. Funny our score is exactly the same too. Someone has similar opinions! YAY!



I watched your review, and I totally agree with 99% of it. 

I can't do a video review right now, but I might as well write one cause I'm bored. I'll just skip the "Dragon Age II is the sequel to 2009's... blah blah" stuff because you guys and gals already know that crap.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

I think part of my issue with Origins is I really couldn't get behind my own character. It was probably the BioWare game I cared the least for my own character. Thankfully there was at least some other likable character (Alistair, namely). But no matter where I was, who I was, I couldn't bring myself to care about... well... myself. It also felt like although Origins had bigger decisions, it felt like they didn't matter. In the end, no one cared if I sided with the Werewolves or the Elves, the Mages or the Templars. Even with the ashes, one brief conflict and then nothing. It was somewhat disappointing.

I hope the DLCs aren't as underwhelming as Origins either (only one that I felt I enjoyed, substance-wise, was Return to Ostagar).


----------



## serger989 (Mar 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, I think DA2's branching paths are actually a lot more impactful than they were in Origins. I mean sure, you could choose who is on the throne, whether or not to fuck Morrigan, and who kills the Archdemon... but I didn't really _care_. I mean, I'm glad I had the options, but it doesn't even come close to the twists and turns in DA2.
> 
> Bethany being sent to the circle if I didn't take her with me? I care about that. Fenris siding with the Templars, only to rejoin me because he's my good friend? I care about that. Bella permanently leaving because of what I decide? I care about that.
> 
> ...



I don't really see how Origins characters as a whole can compete with the DA2 cast at all. Alistair and Morrigan were intentionally the most fleshed out characters in Origins so it's not fair to compare them to the cast of 2 simply because of how many different ways one can approach them (and also they were the main romance options for the opposite gender, the writing was simply deeper because of that), but again the cast in 2 was just stupidly strong and well written. It is THE selling point of DA2 (Much like how the cast in ME2 was the selling point of the game on top of the combat). So in regards to party member replayability, absolutely indisputably better in 2.



			
				Garrus said:
			
		

> I think part of my issue with Origins is I really couldn't get behind my own character. It was probably the BioWare game I cared the least for my own character. Thankfully there was at least some other likable character (Alistair, namely). But no matter where I was, who I was, I couldn't bring myself to care about... well... myself. It also felt like although Origins had bigger decisions, it felt like they didn't matter. In the end, no one cared if I sided with the Werewolves or the Elves, the Mages or the Templars. Even with the ashes, one brief conflict and then nothing. It was somewhat disappointing.
> 
> I hope the DLCs aren't as underwhelming as Origins either (only one that I felt I enjoyed, substance-wise, was Return to Ostagar).



The DLC in Origins was shit... Since you had to buy it. Anyone could tell Ostagar, Stone Prisoner and Warden's Keep were meant to be part of the final product  In the end, no one really cared who you brought to the final battle but that's because in the end neither side was good nor evil. That's what was really interesting about Origins. The mages and templars, one can understand the use of the right of annulment. But no one really cared because you NEEDED an army and since each side was neither good nor evil, but rather, out for themselves, the decisions either had that much more connection with you or less of a connection with you.

The fate of Redcliffe, the fate of Connor
Werewolves/Elves
Templars/Mages
Behlen/Harrowmont - I found this to be one of the most deep choices in the whole game to make. Harrowmont was a near sighted bigot but a good man (as contradictory as that is) while Behlen was a dictator with the greater good in his eyesight.
The Origins themselves also played a keyrole in how you felt about each "major" decision.
etc etc

I can see your point though, in the end the decisions had to matter to YOU, rather than the other characters precisely because of that intentional ambiguity with "good/evil". The ahses quest didn't matter to anyone else because no one else was as religious as Wynne and Leliana, so only they cared. Or your character cared about it because you believed in Andraste, or you accepted the idea of Pilgrimage, or you didn't but chose to keep it secret, or you wanted to defile them. In the end the choices are all supposed to define your character and your epilogue. The "crisis" moments were quite interesting to say the least. Alistair most certainly had the best one overall. Again the amount of times I replayed the game just to alter Alistairs path (And Loghains, having Alistair exiled with Loghain dead, or Loghain alive as a Warden in Awakening with Alistair king, or exiled, or Loghain killing the Archdemon to redeem himself etc). Many many many options (I'm simply not going to list all the other choices  But there are simply more).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh man... dem Origins DLCs..  so painful. Return to Ostagar was the best one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Only one with real emotional value for me, and it had more emotional value than 90% of Origins, at least.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)

Ho. Lee. Shit.

I just saw this on the Dragon Age wikia.  It's incidental party banter between Isabela and Fenris.



> * Fenris: I still don't understand why Hawke saved you.
> * Isabela: You've been saying that for years. Would you have turned me over to the Qunari?
> * Fenris: No, but I know what they do to their prisoners.
> * Isabela: Execute them horribly, I imagine.
> ...



So the qunari have their own equivalent of making people Tranquil; presumably some sort of brain-destroying or addictive drug; and they feed it to people to turn them into mindless laborers.

Yeah. I am fully on board with the qunari genocide train now. Save the ones not indoctrinated into the Qun; all the rest shall die.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2011)

serger989 said:


> I don't really see how Origins characters as a whole can compete with the DA2 cast at all. Alistair and Morrigan were intentionally the most fleshed out characters in Origins so it's not fair to compare them to the cast of 2 simply because of how many different ways one can approach them (and also they were the main romance options for the opposite gender, the writing was simply deeper because of that), but again the cast in 2 was just stupidly strong and well written. It is THE selling point of DA2 (Much like how the cast in ME2 was the selling point of the game on top of the combat). So in regards to party member replayability, absolutely indisputably better in 2.



Well that's the thing. I never play Bioware games for the gameplay. I play them for the story and the characters.

In all honesty, Origins was not that great in terms of gameplay. Sure it was deeper, but that doesn't mean it was any fun. Basically all it boiled down to was getting through the fights, just so I could see any new conversations at the camp.

DA2 on the other hand is fun as hell. Playing as a dagger rogue is fucking fun. Partly because of the faster and more fluid animations, partly because of the better skill trees, and partly because the dynamics between the party members are so fun. 

I'm no longer fighting to get to the next story scene or camp conversation. Instead I'm enjoying every second of the fighting, and getting to the conversations is no longer the goal. I love the conversations, but I don't find myself itching to get to them as much as I was in Origins.

Add on top of that the better characters in DA2, and a story that I am personally more interested in and it's easy to see why I like it even more than Origins overall. They are different experiences, but I enjoyed more aspects of DA2 than I did of Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit.
> 
> I just saw this on the Dragon Age wikia.  It's incidental party banter between Isabela and Fenris.
> 
> ...



I was surprise too when the convo came up in my game. Made me glad I didn't let the Qunari take her... cause I was very tempted to let her go after she backstab's Hawke... but then she_ did _return... sooo.... 

I'm guessing it might be something that's similar to what they do to their mages to bound them... or something. I think it's an interesting topic, and I hope Bioware will touch base on it in the future.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit.
> 
> I just saw this on the Dragon Age wikia.  It's incidental party banter between Isabela and Fenris.
> 
> ...



I literally just got this banter (Since my team is myself, Merrill, Isabela and Fenris).


----------



## serger989 (Mar 20, 2011)

So I think we can all agree, DA2 has a far stronger story that connects your party members  (I wasn't disputing this) It basically comes down to that in terms of story. Do you like the one that connects you to your party members more (2) or the one that connects you to the world more (Origins)? That was the biggest glaring difference to me. Honestly if DA2 had a more difficult epic boss fight, those sweet finishing moves from Origins (with more variation), the same ol' awesome looking Darkspawn (with upgraded animations and smoother DA2 graphics, but not a different style) and a few more extra areas around the Free Marches (C'mon DLC! MAKE ME PROUD!). I would have shit cum and would have been completely undecided about which one I liked more


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

The problem with Origins is I recognized the lore and all but I didn't feel connected to the world, at least not through my character. I felt very underwhelmed by my own character, moreso than I was for any game (Hell I had more attraction to my Fallout 3 character). It was overall pretty disappointing for me. However in DAII, I feel my Hawke is much more attractive (I don't mean just looking pretty), and I can see and feel him/her being part of the world.

I know I've said it time and time again, and it was a bit old, but last BioWare said, they were shooting for larger DLC. They directly stated Witch's Hunt as an example, saying they want them to be a little bigger (they said not the same size, but not like double the size - about 50% more (actual quote)). So I have high hopes for it.

Also, finally got the Chantry robes (Overseer). So awesome that I don't want to get my Champion set just yet. Having the same two robe designs the whole game makes up for it. By a lot.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The problem with Origins is I recognized the lore and all but I didn't feel connected to the world, at least not through my character. I felt very underwhelmed by my own character, moreso than I was for any game (Hell I had more attraction to my Fallout 3 character). It was overall pretty disappointing for me. However in DAII, I feel my Hawke is much more attractive (I don't mean just looking pretty), and I can see and feel him/her being part of the world.
> 
> I know I've said it time and time again, and it was a bit old, but last BioWare said, they were shooting for larger DLC. They directly stated Witch's Hunt as an example, saying they want them to be a little bigger (they said not the same size, but not like double the size - about 50% more (actual quote)). So I have high hopes for it.
> 
> Also, finally got the Chantry robes (Overseer). So awesome that I don't want to get my Champion set just yet. Having the same two robe designs the whole game makes up for it. By a lot.



So wait, they said they want their DLC to be comparable to Witch Hunt in terms of the "type" of content and "about" 50% longer? I'm fine with that, I personally though do NOT want "side stories". I want DLC incorporated directly into the main storyline... Like the ME2 dlc (As in, you can play it in the main playthrough, not "choose a seperate campaign!") Gah I disliked that! And talking to Morrigan for all but 5 minutes with a bunch of forgettable cast members >;O I hope they don't do specifically that. I want the current characters in 2 to be expanded with the DLC (or add additional characters to the main plot, like Sebastian - even though he is part of the main game...)


----------



## serger989 (Mar 20, 2011)

Also I didn't mean connecting you "on a personal level" with my above comment. I merely meant the story actually coming together. The story in 2 comes together better with your party members in mind. While the overall global plot of Origins is more rich (Lore plays a part with this) especially in connection to your actual beginning character choice. After all, the Lore in 2 is... Not as punctuating as the 1st, things are told in a different perspective, 1 is like reading through historical texts (not literally, I mean like, you are learning many things about the world of Thedas in a lot more depth). It's almost like comparing LOTR to The Hobbit in a sense (or ME1 to ME2 ).

ME1 and ME2 is a hard relationship to describe... ME2 was indisputably more fun from a gameplay standpoint and a party member standpoint. And because the main story connects the party members so nicely, that can have a huge impact on how one perceives the actual plot in comparison to the first. The choices one makes with their party members will greatly effect the connection with the story. ME1 didn't have that kind of storytelling, it kind of just thrust you right into the lore of the universe and let you discover things on your own. The choices in ME1 were "bigger" but the choices in ME2 felt more meaningful to how it would actually affect the plot because that's how deeply your characters were affected. Much the same way DAO and DA2 tackle things.

I'm REALLY tired and probably coming off as biased but not my intention  Just trying to explain how each game can connect each player differently because how 2 very different methods of storytelling can be felt by the players (a story about actual characters vs a story more tied to lore).

Edit: Nice! If it's about LENGTH of the DLC I already have a hard on then. Thanks for the info, and the interview ;o Really give me a nice perspective on how DA2 will be handled from now on. Looking forward to see what they come up with, I had a lot of pessimism but not I'm just optimistic towards it haha. Again I just hopehopehope that it's not random fluff characters that become unmentionables after a little side campaign that isn't even part of the campaign, you know? I want the characters to be people I can journey with throughout the whole game (Like Kasumi, Sebastian, Shale and Zaeed).


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

It's interesting to see that they're using Lair of the Shadow Broker as a basis of sorts since that was easily one of the most impressive DLCs for a game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa! STOP! Infernal the video game? Enjoy and Infernal in the same line? Are we talking about the same shitty game.
> 
> Yes out of this whole thread, this has caught my attention.


Yeah, Infernal the PC game. Back from 2006. Got a problem with that? 

Besides shitty cutscene animations, bad voice acting from Barbara, and mediocre cover system, there is nothing wrong with the game. There were some neat ideas in there, too. It IS fun to play. And the soundtrack is just amazing.

For a low budget game, it was great! At the game when it was released, graphics were spectacular, as well as physics system.

Two main reasons why people dislike this game, is 
a) it was developed by a small studio, and it's a (eewwwww!) POLISH studio
b) it wasn't advertised at all. There were like two random trailers and nothing more. Much more shitty games get awesome reception only because of the advertising campaign coughda2cough coughcodmw2cough coughc&c4cough

It was very warmly welcomed by players who actually played it. Avarage of 8.4 score? Not bad, not bad.

Any other issues you'd like to talk about? 

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Isabella is white in that comic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter 

//HbS


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit.
> 
> I just saw this on the Dragon Age wikia.  It's incidental party banter between Isabela and Fenris.
> 
> ...



In the Qunari-Tevinter war its to bad that "they both can't lose".
Also what is up with Sandal? Twice he has single handily slaughtered a bunch of darkspawn, then comes the weird prophecy, and finally the scary old woman (Flemeth?) watches him sleep.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> In the Qunari-Tevinter war its to bad that "they both can't lose".
> Also what is up with Sandal? Twice he has single handily slaughtered a bunch of darkspawn, then comes the weird prophecy, and finally the scary old woman (Flemeth?) watches him sleep.



He also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Slaughtered a bunch of demons, including a large Pride Demon, in Act III.




And not to mention Sandal's "prophecy"...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sandal: One day the magic will come back - all of it. Everyone will be just like they were. The shadows will part and the skies will open wide.
Bodahn: Huh? What's this?
Sandal: When he rises, everyone will see.
Bodahn: By the ancestors! What has gotten into you, my boy?
Sandal: Enchantment!
Bodahn: That's more like it!


----------



## Vyse (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone playing Dragon Age Legends?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 20, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Anyone playing Dragon Age Legends?



Yeah already bought for 100 Dollars crowns.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course not.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

That's that shitty facebook game, right?


----------



## Vyse (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes it is pretty awful. Still better than all other facebook games combined, though.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Yoburi (Mar 20, 2011)

Legend they are fucking that was a joke game they are making when i saw that i just can't belive there is a Bioware name there they must return to how they did games in the past with care and love not with there wallet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Trying to read that just hurt my head.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Nothing better than disembodied arms from the Fade ripping apart an Ogre.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, Infernal the PC game. Back from 2006. Got a problem with that?
> 
> Besides shitty cutscene animations, bad voice acting from Barbara, and mediocre cover system, there is nothing wrong with the game. There were some neat ideas in there, too. It IS fun to play. And the soundtrack is just amazing.
> 
> ...



My two main reasons why I dislike the game. From a person who actually played it and somehow beat it. 
1. Shitty graphics 
2. Shitty gameplay

The rest basically follows. Story was about the only interesting thing, and they fucked that up with voice acting. 

Average of 8.4? Who the fuck can rate this game above a 5? It was below average at best, mostly a shit game. There's a reason the best version of it, on pc, is at 6 average. It was terrible, even in 2006. It aged even worse. And Lol are you actually saying COD Mw2, DA2, and Command and Conquer are anywhere near the shit level that infernal was? Ughh...that's like saying Bulletwitch was better then gears of war. 

And my only other issue is the HbS. Not really a issue, just wondering why you do it when we can see your name right there. Kind of weird...


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Because 20 some people rated it a 10 on Metacritic saying it was "perfect" (though most seemed to be German or Polish reviewers - unsurprising considering who developed it and who they joined with).


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

In other news, I have to wonder what merchant would pay for the clear bile of a varterral.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 20, 2011)

Depends on what someone could use it for.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

That's the part that worries me.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The problem with Origins is I recognized the lore and all but I didn't feel connected to the world, at least not through my character. I felt very underwhelmed by my own character, moreso than I was for any game (Hell I had more attraction to my Fallout 3 character). It was overall pretty disappointing for me. However in DAII, I feel my Hawke is much more attractive (I don't mean just looking pretty), and I can see and feel him/her being part of the world.



Hehe, I actually felt more connected to my Grey Warden than Hawke. I don't really feel anything for Hawke, like I'm just looking at his journey but not really contributing to it. And everytime an NPC mentions the Hero of Fereldan, it makes me smile. That sense of I know the Grey Warden is awesome, because *I* made him awesome!

And while I haven't finished the game yet (In Act 2 atm) I will agree though that the story in DA2 is much better than in DAO. I felt DAO's story was really generic, felt like a 'grander scale' collection quest. It only felt epic at the end in Denerim when everything came together. Here in DA2, I am interested in finding out what's going to happen next all through.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Moment of the year all years.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

I loved fighting and killing the Arishok. Makes me think though, if you killed him, DA3....Qunari gonna be pissed


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow first time I realize that even though you cant heal a blood mage the health regeneration is still aplied. Sooooo that means Merill with blood magic, friendship and some blood mage gear can transform 1 health into 5-6 mana and with Panacea from Anders have good health regeneration too. 

And here comes - BUFFING TIME! Since that would make mana useless on her she can sport Elemental weapons and Arcane armor easily(plus having Rock Armor, Blood Magic(or her variant, whatever its called) and those Thorns on herself. Anders is gonna have Heroic Aura, Panacea and Haste. And for the third companion I am gonna grab Aveline with Rally and Battle Synergy(gotta see how exactly to spec her though, what I need the most). Even better - since my rogue is going to tank I can make her into a damage dealer(something 99% of the players avoid to do). And considering how most of the time I will have Parry and Throw the gountlet active on me....thats over 10 buffs  . Going for the overkill there!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My two main reasons why I dislike the game. From a person who actually played it and somehow beat it.
> 1. Shitty graphics - *back when it was released, even official critics gave it >90% for graphics. Are we even talking about the same game?*
> 2. Shitty gameplay - *cover system was frustrating, but other than that, it was the usual, kill stuff with guns and infernal powers. Nothing wrong here.*


It also had one of he best engines released at the time it was released. One of the very first games to use a PhysX build.


crazymtf said:


> The rest basically follows. Story was about the only interesting thing, and they fucked that up with voice acting.


Kinda. However I loved how Ryan was an asshole, and Lucius had a great VA. The only really bad was Barbara. Ugh...


crazymtf said:


> Average of 8.4? Who the fuck can rate this game above a 5? It was below average at best, mostly a shit game. There's a reason the best version of it, on pc, is at 6 average. It was terrible, even in 2006. It aged even worse.


Everyone begs to differ. Even official critics say this is a fairly decent game with some issues.


crazymtf said:


> And Lol are you actually saying COD Mw2, DA2, and Command and Conquer are anywhere near the shit level that infernal was?


Yes  Actually, C&C4 was around that level, WW2 and DA2 are way lower.

But OF COURSE the Infernal is the infernal game here, since it wasn't published and developed by THE GREAT ACTIVISION or THE MOST AWESOME EA/BIOWARE!


crazymtf said:


> Ughh...that's like saying Bulletwitch was better then gears of war.


Never heard of it.


crazymtf said:


> And my only other issue is the HbS. Not really a issue, just wondering why you do it when we can see your name right there. Kind of weird...


There are a couple of reasons, impractical and practical ones.


Garrus said:


> Because 20 some people rated it a 10 on Metacritic saying it was "perfect" (though most seemed to be German or Polish reviewers - unsurprising considering who developed it and who they joined with).


Funny you bring that up in a thread of a game, where fanboys rate it 10/10.

And you know nothing of Polish mentality. We hate on our own stuff, the game was welcomed far more warmly outside of Poland.

And what does Germans have to do with this, 1) PL and GER wouldn't team up, 2) they were not involved in developement.

Lack of polishing, bad voice acting, and no huge name behind it were the biggest issue with rating of the game. Then there small bugs and issues. 

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

MW2 and DA2 lower level then Infernal? Omg...I hear new shit everyday


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> MW2 and DA2 lower level then Infernal? Omg...I hear new shit everyday



Seriously.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol, I just beat the Arishok, what an insanely long fight... I kept hugging the pillar and running round and round and hitting him from across the pillar while he was unable to hit me back until he died... Took nearly 30 minutes. :amazed


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I loved fighting and killing the Arishok. Makes me think though, if you killed him, DA3....Qunari gonna be pissed


Very unlikely. Arishok and the Champion had a fair challenge, during which he failed. His decision to usurp Kirkwall was his own.

Also, the Arishok fight sucked ass. Sometimes he was slow as a snail, and then he suddenly gains superman speed. I fought him with a Rogue, which I was building specifically as a _support_. So I had low health and most stunning abilities. It was the longest, most boring fight in the whole game. Had to depend on a FUCKING GLITCH to stop him around the pillar.

A FUCKING GLITCH. Fuck BioWare.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> MW2 and DA2 lower level then Infernal? Omg...I hear new shit everyday


In overall production quality, yes! Infernal was a game with an idea "let's make a cool game about angels and demons!", while MW2, C&C4, and DA2 were all built with around the idea "let's make alot of money and not alot of effort!" 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2011)

anyone feel that the gameplay has gotten stale?
Sure it's only my second run... but >_>

I have used several maker's sighs to have fun with my mage but now I have no interest in finishing my mages story
First I was Force Mage Spirit healer 
that got stale fast
then i went to force mage with elemental and primal + the creation tree maxxed
and nothing is a challenge

Paralysis glyph + big AoE spells

Pull of abyss + cone of frost + fireball/chain lightning 

add hail of arrows or merrill's big spell for further cheese

Sigh. ANd the idea of no auto attack because that was to keep player interactive and "on there toes" in combat ...
I don't buy it
Basically i am just mashing one button when my spells are cooling down :/

Surprisingly enough I had more fun with a Two Hand Templar Reaver Vanguard
I suppose maybe it was because I felt my constant button mashing of A was doing something other than wasting time between cooldowns :/

Here is hoping Rogue is at least between the fun with warrior and my "meh" of mage play 

I am probably going to 1kG this and sell it to gamestop.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

So anyways, can anyone tell me how can I sleep with people in the Blooming Rose? The only person I've been able to sleep with is that elf guy. (That guys needs a mod btw.)


*Johnny: *I had a lot of fun playing as mage.. but then again I did mod my game so my specials are on 1 sec cool down.


----------



## Wade (Mar 21, 2011)

Call of Duty makes the most money. They're the best games.


----------



## Wade (Mar 21, 2011)

Wade said:


> Call of Duty makes the most money. They're the best games.



That was stupid.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Johnny: *I had a lot of fun playing as mage.. but then again I did mod my game so my specials are on 1 sec cool down.



but if i can stream roll through hordes of enemies with two three spells its kinda sad :<

also the arishok is a fucking joke when you are a mage even on hard
I opened up with winter grasp as he charged and he was dead before i got to use it a fourth time

winter grasp fire ball  haste with some a button mashing
petrify tempest/other spells with button mashing
paralyze glyph firestorm button mash etc
rinse repeat

took me like 4-5 minutes at most on hard with a mage
No health potions for me or him


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

It would help if you didn't use the EXP glitch.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> but if i can stream roll through hordes of enemies with two three spells its kinda sad :<
> 
> also the arishok is a fucking joke when you are a mage even on hard
> I opened up with winter grasp as he charged and he was dead before i got to use it a fourth time
> ...



I played the game as it is (vanilla) first time round.. rolled rouge. Not bad. The air kick makes me lol every time though.  I find the game to be harder than DAO honestly. I never died at the Orge in DAO but in DA2 I died like a bitch when I played the demo. 

I never did full elemental mage. I just like the fire ball spell. Well the animation to summon them fire balls was just so cash. I use it every chance I get.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Also.. I love Carver. ;_;


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus:
ah so you are watching my other account 
also i heard there is no point in xp glitch because enemies will scale anyway



The Boss said:


> I played the game as it is (vanilla) first time round.. rolled rouge. Not bad. The air kick makes me lol every time though.  I find the game to be harder than DAO honestly. I never died at the Orge in DAO but in DA2 I died like a bitch when I played the demo.
> 
> I never did full elemental mage. I just like the fire ball spell. Well the animation to summon them fire balls was just so cash. I use it every chance I get.



Infinite Falling Firestorm Cataclysm :33

also this made me lol hard



also am I the only one that likes Merrill's First [] Outfit? D:
I miss her red nail polish D:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> In overall production quality, yes! Infernal was a game with an idea "let's make a cool game about angels and demons!", while MW2, C&C4, and DA2 were all built with around the idea "let's make alot of money and not alot of effort!"
> 
> //HbS



LOL...wow...yes. Because those people who put in their time and effort into these games deserve to be called lazy. Because the publishers gave them money and they became popular, they should be called lazy. Ughh...gamers these days hurt my head :amazed

P.S. - Looking past blind hate and internet hate train, those games were simply higher quality titles. You could ENJOY Infernal more, but to state it had the same quality as those titles is fucking dumb. Sorry but it is. Infernal was a neat idea, shit game. Despite what you MAY think about those three games, they are better quality games. You just seem to enjoy a lower quality game. Which is fine. I like Nier more then Bioshock. Does that make it a higher quality game? Lolz no


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2011)

I like Bayonetta more than Dragon Age 2
Does that make Bayonetta a higher quality game than--
Yes.
Yes it does 

But all seriousness you can spend 14 million on making a game and it will bomb
You can spend half a mill on a game and it will rock [rarely mind you]

ah fuck it
spend 1 million dollars making the female character implying she is a switchbitch while she has absolute cleavage and/or ghetto booty and it will sell gloriously 
and oh yeah drop 3 for gameplay mechanics levels and stuff


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Garrus:
> ah so you are watching my other account
> also i heard there is no point in xp glitch because enemies will scale anyway



Partially true. Enemies technically scale because you are only supposed to reach a certain level each act (there's almost no respawning enemies so you can't grind) - they are meant to scale only to the level the game as it is expects - which, as I've heard, is around level 25 (I get around 23). The scaling enemies don't pick up on that not to mention some don't scale (that's why in general some enemies that are weaker will fall to one Winter's Grasp later on whereas it does little in the prologue). They also don't scale to your stats. So when you're fighting Arishok as a level 47 Mage when you're only meant to be between 15 and 20... yeah...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> LOL...wow...yes. Because those people who put in their time and effort into these games deserve to be called lazy. Because the publishers gave them money and they became popular, they should be called lazy. Ughh...gamers these days hurt my head :amazed
> 
> P.S. - Looking past blind hate and internet hate train, those games were simply higher quality titles. You could ENJOY Infernal more, but to state it had the same quality as those titles is fucking dumb. Sorry but it is. Infernal was a neat idea, shit game. Despite what you MAY think about those three games, they are better quality games. You just seem to enjoy a lower quality game. Which is fine. I like Nier more then Bioshock. Does that make it a higher quality game? Lolz no


Define quality - to me, it's when games are made to make a cool game, not a quick buck.

Shiny graphics, huge commercial, big name behind it, it all means nothing to me.

It is possible we just have different personal definitions of quality - then, this whole argument is pointless, it turns into a battle of "like". I like unique games, games with a soul, you like games that are polished, mainstream, shiny and advertised. Each to their own, neither side is wrong or right.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2011)

Highest I got with my Hard Mage was 21 as an anti mage magical Viscount
kinda skipped some quests and stuff :<

also with a maxed elemental mage you still cant one shot enemies with WG D:
then again dunno about norm or easy


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I have about 62 Magic (from a few trinkets that give +1 to all attributes, my Champion set, and my staff). The staff I have, Cold-Blooded, also gives all cold damage +30%. And I don't have Elemental Mastery yet (since I only took the two ice spells).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought this game was easier than DA1.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It is possible we just have different personal definitions of quality - then, this whole argument is pointless, it turns into a battle of "like". I like unique games, games with a soul, you like games that are polished, mainstream, shiny and advertised. Each to their own, neither side is wrong or right.
> 
> //HbS



Thinly veiled mockery is thinly veiled.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 21, 2011)

The game has ridiculous difficulty spikes. Some enemies encounters you can cut through easily, and others are pointlessly hard. What I hated most was that the enemies spawn none stop, and EVERY fucking time they would spawn DIRECTLY where my companions are fortified.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Define quality - to me, it's when games are made to make a cool game, not a quick buck.
> 
> Shiny graphics, huge commercial, big name behind it, it all means nothing to me.
> 
> ...



Did you miss my Nier part? Are you seriously saying I only like mainstream games? Despite me having probably one of the most varied taste in gaming? 

So that must mean you hate Mass Effect, Bioshock, Demon's souls, final fantasy, call of duty, Uncharted, god of war, red dead, gta, resistance, fallout, assassin creed, dead space and I can go on and on with games with a budget and far higher quality then Infernal. But they must all be in it for a quick buck right? 

Your right, guess we shouldn't argue. Though don't assume I like mainstream only games with alot of advertisements. I like games that are fun, polished, and well made. Infernal was not is all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

You know, Elthina really should have just listened to Leliana and gotten out of there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So that must mean you hate Mass Effect *liked*, Bioshock *loved*, Demon's souls *liked*, final fantasy *only played 13#, was nice*, call of duty *1# and 4# - loved, MW2 - hate, BO - barely torelable, didn't play others*, Uncharted *liked*, god of war *liked*, red dead *never played*, gta *liked all of them*, resistance *loved*, fallout *loved*, assassin creed *never played*, dead space *loved* and I can go on and on with games with a budget and far higher quality then Infernal. But they must all be in it for a quick buck right?


It's not about the size of the budget. And almost none of these games you mentioned have been made to make quick money on a mediocre product (except MW2 and BO). 

I have just realised that 5 years old Infernal has more spectacular graphics than DA2.

I have never heard of Nier. And maybe you're just hating on Polish games, many people think it's cool to do that.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not about the size of the budget. And almost none of these games you mentioned have been made to make quick money on a mediocre product (except MW2 and BO).
> 
> I have just realised that 5 years old Infernal has more spectacular graphics than DA2.
> 
> ...



None of those games are made with quick money on their mind. Just cause MW1 was so huge doesn't make MW2 a mediocre game. 2 years development time and alot of work from Infinity Ward doesn't mean it was made with quick money in mind. You just didn't like it. They still put their work into it. 

And you can't compare DA2, a RPG, 20-30 hours long. To a 3-6 hour shooter In terms of graphics. 

And I don't care where a game is made or who makes it. If it's good, I like it. If it sucks, I dislike it. If people hate on a game because who made it or where it's from, well they are some sad motherfuckers


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Except people are so far up the ass of Polish developers like CD Projekt or whatever.

And People Can Fly is an awesome developer.

The one game series I would worry about "cashing in" right now is Assassin's Creed (since they're now doing the games yearly not including spin-off titles - although AC came out in 2007, then ACII in 2009, AC:B came out in 2010 and the newest title to be announced in May is coming out November of this year. That's only a year development time for AC:B and what is assumed to be ACIII, since they're calling it the "next major title in the series.")


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> None of those games are made with quick money on their mind. Just cause MW1 was so huge doesn't make MW2 a mediocre game. 2 years development time and alot of work from Infinity Ward doesn't mean it was made with quick money in mind. You just didn't like it. They still put their work into it.


MW2 was a bitchslap to all gamers out there, minus the horde of dumb kiddies who will swallow anything when someone tells them that thing is cool. It was an effect of their drunkness with CoD4's success among hardcore AND casual gamers.


crazymtf said:


> And you can't compare DA2, a RPG, 20-30 hours long. To a 3-6 hour shooter In terms of graphics.


Why? Seriously, why? There is no reason not to.


crazymtf said:


> And I don't care where a game is made or who makes it. If it's good, I like it. If it sucks, I dislike it. If people hate on a game because who made it or where it's from, well they are some sad motherfuckers


Yeah! Can you imagine that actually some people immediatly throw away a game because they find out it was made in Poland? For example, "Bulletstorm is awesome! Wait, it was made in Poland? WHAT A PRIMITIVE PIECE OF CRAP"...

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> MW2 was a bitchslap to all gamers out there, minus the horde of dumb kiddies who will swallow anything when someone tells them that thing is cool. It was an effect of their drunkness with CoD4's success among hardcore AND casual gamers.
> 
> Why? Seriously, why? There is no reason not to.
> 
> ...



I disagree. I really enjoyed MW2 and I actually wasn't a fan of MW1. But guess it's just something we'll have to agree to disagree. 

And yes there is. That's like saying "Compare Fallout's graphics to uncharted" Fallout has 30+ hours, open world, thousands of NPC, and tons of shit. Uncharted is a linear, level based, shooter. Of course Uncharted looks FAR better. 

And that's sad. I think Bulletstorm was just meh cause it was just meh, not because of a polish developer, haha. But seriously that's a dumb reason to dislike games


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen more people EXCITED about Polish developers behind games like Bulletstorm and The Witcher than people bashing it for that reason. How bizarre.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually, it's perfectly fine to compare graphics in different genres.


Garrus said:


> I've seen more people EXCITED about Polish developers behind games like Bulletstorm and The Witcher than people bashing it for that reason. How bizarre.


After "The Witcher" it started turning around. Though I still see plenty of people bashing Polish games for being Polish.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

But why would you? Gotta sacrifice quality for quantity in certain genres. Not to mention some development teams aren't as big as others.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

It was shown it can be done.

//HbS


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2011)

I slept with a few Polish girls here in the UK.

I like Poland.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Aren't they great  that reminds me, Bioware needs to grow their balls back. They advertise themselves with sex scenes. Sex scenes on a pre-school level 

//HbS


----------



## Saiko (Mar 21, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I slept with a* few Polish girls* here in the UK.
> 
> I like Poland.



Good Taste, sir.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It was shown it can be done.
> 
> //HbS



I have yet to see it.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Im doing a 3rd run because of MODS. Goddamnit.


What's the DA2 mod get you?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, BioWare advertises themselves with _romances_, not the sex-scenes (the sex-scenes are just what everyone demands because... well, they're perverts). The romances have come a long way, even after taking a step back with the extremely bland ones in Origins. Although there's nothing overly sexual about the scenes in Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age II, they obviously have more passion behind it and the build-up is more evident.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> As far as I'm concerned, *BioWare advertises themselves with romances, not the sex-scenes* (the sex-scenes are just what everyone demands because... well, they're perverts). The romances have come a long way, even after taking a step back with the extremely bland ones in Origins. Although there's nothing overly sexual about the scenes in Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age II, they obviously have more passion behind it and the build-up is more evident.



Puahahahaha... wut. Haha, no. If that was the case they wouldn't be throwing in the sex, sex, sex characters in their trailers. 

Also Origins romance bland.. 10/10... would rage again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 21, 2011)

So where did Hawke disappear to?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Puahahahaha... wut. Haha, no. If that was the case they wouldn't be throwing in the sex, sex, sex characters in their trailers.
> 
> Also Origins romance bland.. 10/10... would rage again.



One in each game, because it's an actual character archetype, not because of the sex-scenes. You'd have to be pretty stupid to _not_ see that. Even Greg and Ray said it was the romance, not the sex (something Gaider agreed with).

And Origins was awful in that regard since all of the scenes, like Mass Effect, were just copy-pasta of eachother (which works since there's only one male body type, and one female body type, that everyone in the game shares).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

You'd have to be stupid not to notice that sex scenes are a way to attract teenagers 

It's another way of advertising. Why do you think they went "OMG OMG OMG WE HAVE GAY AND LESBIAN SEX SCENES! HETERO TOO!" instead of just making them and saying "So yeah, you can romance several characters".

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Right, a way to attract teenagers for MATURE rated games. 

That's as idiotic as when Fox News claimed Bulletstorm was geared to twelve year olds. "We only want sex in games because all the kiddies want it." I assume that's why The Witcher is basically about being a pimp?

And they said that because, as Gaider said, it was the way of acknowledging the different lifestyles of MATURE gamers (and what they actually said was, and I quote, "...options for players of all genders and orientations." That's what upset people and caused the uplash of homophobes that Gaider had to quell - because they were mad about gay LOVE, not gay SEX (since gay sex had been in all of the games).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Mature game  dude, really. That's just being naive. My 14 years old cousin bought three 18+ games by himself last year. Who the hell keeps watch over that? Noone does. And parents can't be everywhere.

I don't want to all into extreme, like Fox News, but face it - teenagers are a really horny bunch. You have no idea how horny you've been back when you were a teen. If there is a sex in the game - kids will pay some attention. If there is a scandal? Press will give you a free advertisement 

It always worked like that. Do you think Harry Potter and Dan Brown would sell even a quarter of what they did if the Church didn't burn their books? Accusations of heresy, etc etc? Scandal fuels sales.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

And that automatically means all mature games are marketed towards kids?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't want to all into extreme, like Fox News



You already have.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And that automatically means all mature games are marketed towards kids?


Nope. Do all devs yell "LOOK WE HAVE SEX! HETERO AND HOMO!" .... ughh..... the answer..... oh dear god..... is *nope.avi* It's just Bioware.


Garrus said:


> You already have.


 in your eyes, maybe.

I like how you completly ignored the part about scandal increasing sales. You just won't admit that I might be right 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nope. Do all devs yell "LOOK WE HAVE SEX! HETERO AND HOMO!" .... ughh..... the answer..... oh dear god..... is *nope.avi*
> 
> in your eyes, maybe.
> 
> //HbS



And you did it again.  GG. To be expected from a /v/ regular. Might as well be saying Mass Effect was a rape simulator like Fox did.

And why would I argue something that is indisputable fact? I trusted you had enough common sense to at least see that much.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> One in each game, because it's an actual character archetype, not because of the sex-scenes. *You'd have to be pretty stupid to not see that.* Even Greg and Ray said it was the romance, not the sex (something Gaider agreed with).
> 
> And Origins was awful in that regard since all of the scenes, like Mass Effect, were just copy-pasta of eachother (which works since there's only one male body type, and one female body type, that everyone in the game shares).


Throwing insults at me now? So mad. Just because the developers says it (to make them look better) doesn't make it so. Their actions speaks louder than their words. I'm sorry you're to busy eating anything Bioware shits out to notice. 

And I was talking about the DAO romance, not the sex scene.  Origins and ME1's romance was far superior to DA2 or ME2. (ME2: lol lets fuck. DA2: Man or women, Love me or hate me, lol lets fuck.)  Mature my ass. 

Learn the difference between mature rated games, and games made for the mature audience. Bioware now makes mature rated games. 




Vino said:


> So where did Hawke disappear to?


I would liek to know.. and they said "warden" disappeared too. I sure the fuck hope it isn't my DAO warden because she is dead. :>

BUT it doesn't matter what you do becuse if BIOWARE wants to bring back a dead character, they will.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler related, Gaider's words on telling the fans to go fuck themselves, and he will decide what's canon or not._ 





_*tl;dr *_Gaider basically says, what you did in origins is what you *though* you did, _but you didn't_. It end with him calling someone a troll and he locks the thread up. 

Seriously, what kind of bullshit writing is this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And you did it again.  GG. To be expected from a /v/ regular. Might as well be saying Mass Effect was a rape simulator like Fox did.


Now you're ridiculus. You caught that "/v/ regular" thing like whore caught herpes, and you just can't get rid of it. Only argument left now? Insults? Now you're pathetic.


Garrus said:


> And why would I argue something that is indisputable fact? I trusted you had enough common sense to at least see that much.


Your attitude has left me believing you'd argue anything with me because it's me 

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Very unlikely. Arishok and the Champion had a fair challenge, during which he failed. His decision to usurp Kirkwall was his own.
> 
> Also, the Arishok fight sucked ass. Sometimes he was slow as a snail, and then he suddenly gains superman speed. I fought him with a Rogue, which I was building specifically as a _support_. So I had low health and most stunning abilities. It was the longest, most boring fight in the whole game. Had to depend on a FUCKING GLITCH to stop him around the pillar.
> 
> A FUCKING GLITCH. Fuck BioWare.



I beat him as a rogue too. You don't need to use a glitch at all to beat him. He's one of several fights in the game where you actually have to use tactics... you know, those things that people claim is gone in DA2?

Very simple...

Step 1: Have your warrior move to the middle of the stair case and put him in whatever defensive mode they have.

Step 2: Have all your ranged characters rain down AOE attacks while the warrior keeps most of the enemies aggroed in the middle.

Step 3: As a rogue, stealth to the Qunari mage and fuck him up ASAP. He's the most dangerous enemy in the whole fight if you let him go unchecked for long.

Step 4: As a rogue, whittle down the ranged enemies on the sides of the map, while maintaining aggro in the middle with your warrior using taunting abilities.

Step 5: Keep suppressing the remaining enemies with your ranged characters, and flank as many as you can with your rogue.

Step 6: When it's just down to the Arishok, keep him busy with your warrior using abilities like Stonewall, and continue to pick as his health from behind as a rogue. If he aggros to you, stealth, evade, or backstab to get him off of you and use another taunting ability with your warrior. Eventually he'll die. No glitch required.

Of course, this is assuming you actually use a balanced party as opposed to all rogues, or mages, or something... in which case you should expect to get raped constantly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Throwing insults at me now? So mad. Just because the developers says it (to make them look better) doesn't make it so. Their actions speaks louder than their words. I'm sorry you're to busy eating anything Bioware shits out to notice.
> 
> And I was talking about the DAO romance, not the sex scene.  Origins and ME1's romance was far superior to DA2 or ME2. (ME2: lol lets fuck. DA2: Man or women, Love me or hate me, lol lets fuck.)  Mature my ass.
> 
> Learn the difference between mature rated games, and games made for the mature audience. Bioware now makes mature rated games.



No - if you're insulted by that, then maybe you shouldn't mash yourself into that group of people. I was saying in general.

And except they never actually said it. People pestered them about it and I gave the exact quote that was used. There's ROMANCE OPTIONS for everyone. Not fuck-scene-fap-material for everyone (something they hadn't done since Mass Effect.

Origins Romances were bland because Origins CHARACTERS were bland. Alistair was the only one that was worthwhile, and the Mass Effect romance options outside of Liara were a joke. Ashley is one of the most overrated and idiotic characters I've seen - they threw in her poetry babble as a way to try and make her sound sophisticated when it sounded more forced than anything when every other word she's spouting is human superiority (and her hypocritical mockery of Cerberus). And Kaidan is no better than things that people incessantly mock people and characters for now anyway - stale personality with a troubled past. So mysterious. The "sex scenes" in DAO and ME were all that was worth the romance especially if you put up with annoyances like Morrigan or Ashley.

Furthermore, Gaider was pretty clear on what he said: Zevran, Leliana, Alistair, and Nathaniel were all brought back by BLOOD MAGIC. Derp. 

And considering Arishok is susceptible to stuns, why would anyone need to use a glitch to beat him?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Now you're ridiculus. You caught that "/v/ regular" thing like whore caught herpes, and you just can't get rid of it. Only argument left now? Insults? Now you're pathetic.



 He's starting to sound like a Bioware mod.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is being someone from /v/ an insult? I never said it was. You just automatically assumed it was because you have a guilty conscience. Maybe you need to get something off your chest?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He's starting to sound like a Bioware mod.



Now who's stooping to insults?


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

giogio smilies brrr

Boss, could you recommend me some good mods ?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't care what any of you think about the "maturity" level of the sex scenes in DA2 or ME2 compared to the originals... but the romances themselves were a lot more rewarding in terms of a relationship. Sure you have characters like Bella and Miranda where it's all about the sex... but them you get characters like Tali, Jack, Merrill, Garrus, Fenris, etc...

Their relationships are a lot more engaging because the characters themselves are more engaging. The scenes themselves are better simply because they are all animated differently. 

If you only saw it as "lol lets have sex" then your the one who lacks maturity... not the game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Sure you have characters like Bella and Miranda where it's all about the sex...



Whenever someone says that I automatically assume they didn't actually attempt the romances, or to get to know the characters (though, with Isabela, it's at least true she's sexually-driven... I'm more surprised that people would say that about MIRANDA, though, over Jack/Jacqueline).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> No - if you're insulted by that, then maybe you shouldn't mash yourself into that group of people. I was saying in general.


uh huh. 



> And except they never actually said it. People pestered them about it and I gave the exact quote that was used. There's ROMANCE OPTIONS for everyone. Not fuck-scene-fap-material for everyone (something they hadn't done since Mass Effect.


Don't know what you're going on about here. 



> Origins Romances were bland because Origins CHARACTERS were bland. Alistair was the only one that was worthwhile, and the Mass Effect romance options outside of Liara were a joke. Ashley is one of the most overrated and idiotic characters I've seen - they threw in her poetry babble as a way to try and make her sound sophisticated when it sounded more forced than anything when every other word she's spouting is human superiority (and her hypocritical mockery of Cerberus). And Kaidan is no better than things that people incessantly mock people and characters for now anyway - stale personality with a troubled past. So mysterious. The "sex scenes" in DAO and ME were all that was worth the romance especially if you put up with annoyances like Morrigan or Ashley.


Just because you prefer chicks like Merrill who looks like she's 14 and is just _so adorable and so cute because she doesn't know what's going on.. oh oh!! squuue squeeee!! _Since you go on and on about this whole Bioware still makes mature games, I'm sure such a relationship is very _MATURE_ with Merrill.

Also, Kaidan, troubled past.  That's a good joke. Maybe you should listen to him more. 



> Furthermore, Gaider was pretty clear on what he said: Zevran, Leliana, Alistair, and Nathaniel were all brought back by BLOOD MAGIC. Derp.


I seriously hope your joking.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Whenever someone says that I automatically assume they didn't actually attempt the romances, or to get to know the characters (though, with Isabela, it's at least true she's sexually-driven... I'm more surprised that people would say that about MIRANDA, though, over Jack/Jacqueline).



Well with Miranda, it's more about sex for the player than her... The way the camera always lands on dat ass... come on. 

But seriously, neither Miranda or Bella seem to be as deep or complex as characters like Merrill or Jack... I don't like Jack, but I can see why romancing her might be emotional rewarding to some. Miranda seems like a pretty normal relationship by comparison.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He's starting to sound like a Bioware mod.


It suddenly starts to make sense  he's a Bioware employee! Too bad he can't pull a "END OF LINE" here, eh? 


Garrus said:


> Why is being someone from /v/ an insult? I never said it was. You just automatically assumed it was because you have a guilty conscience. Maybe you need to get something off your chest?


You used it as in insult. 


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you only saw it as "lol lets have sex" then your the one who lacks maturity... not the game.


I personally saw it as a nice way to look deeper into a character that's being romanced. But I wasn't talking about the romance itself - part of the game - I was talking about the whole noise around it. Bioware literally did a "LOOK WE HAVE HOMO SEX" with DA2.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Balanced builds? Those are only good on your first play.

Then you start looking for something to keep you entertained.

Some people go through the torture of beating the game with one character on Nightmare while I am trying all kinds of crazy party combinations(even though the rogue with 10+ buffs still doesnt work as well as intended BECAUSE THE FUCKING FORTITUDE IS SO FUCKING IMPORTANT AT KEEPING YOU IN ONE PLACE INSTEAD OF UNDER A DRAGON'S FOOT!).

Anyway next up in the line is something totally gay which only 4 rogue party can bring on the table.

And while we are talking about mods I guess my first one will be the mod where Isabela can have archery and can use bows. 4 ranged rogues are gonna make the gayness complete.

I am also thinking of trying a melee mage with str/con but it requires too much thinking as of now :/


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I personally saw it as a nice way to look deeper into a character that's being romanced. But I wasn't talking about the romance itself - part of the game - I was talking about the whole noise around it. Bioware literally did a "LOOK WE HAVE HOMO SEX" with DA2.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah, the thing is, I don't give a shit what a developer says about their own game. When I'm playing my games I don't go on the internet and see Bioware going "LOOK GAY SEX!" and think to myself " Wow that's really shallow advertising and now the game is worse"... that's just stupid in my mind.

Why would I care about a developer's thoughts on their own game? They obviously want to sell copies and it has no effect on my if I already bought the game.

I don't let stupid shit like that ruin a game for me, because it's entirely irrelevant to the game itself.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Fair skinned Isabella 0_0


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> uh huh.








> Don't know what you're going on about here.



Then nevermind.




> Just because you prefer chicks like Merrill who looks like she's 14 and is just _so adorable and so cute because she doesn't know what's going on.. oh oh!! squuue squeeee!! _Since you go on and on about this whole Bioware still makes mature games, I'm sure such a relationship is very _MATURE_ with Merrill.



I prefer non-racists, non-ice queens, and... well, Leliana basically was Merrill for the first half. And honestly, I think Isabela's romance was vastly more satisfying than Merrill's. And rivalry romance with Merrill is much better.




> Also, Kaidan, troubled past.  That's a good joke. Maybe you should listen to him more.



You dispute that he had a troubled past? Mother died as a child, was basically pulled from his life to be forcefully trained in something he didn't want, trained by an emotionally and physically abusive Turian jerk-off that made Saren look like peaches and roses... and I'm sure he was none-too-better-off after watching people he probably considered friends mentally snap (I believe some even died due to Vyrnnus' treatment) just like his potential crush had her arm snapped for no good reason, which sent _him_ off the deep-end... which, in the end, made her more afraid of Kaidan than Vyrnnus. All while he was around fifteen.

Not to mention the constant migraines can't be much of a peach. Are you honestly saying that's NOT troubled? I find it troubling.




> I seriously hope your joking.



Of course - Blood Magic is always a joke.

@Semi - Honestly, after the fact, I would say Isabela is definitely more deep than Merrill. Though I agree Jack was vastly superior to Miranda.

And no, BioWare did not "literally do that" - I gave the quote already of what they said, because they were QUESTIONED. REPEATEDLY about it (it shouldn't have even come as a surprise since Origins had a ton of it).

And TB - I only find it offensive if it's Chris Priestly.  Everyone knows that man has about as much evil in him as Bobby Kotick.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

I fail to see how stating sex is a big part of the game as a bad thing anyway. Sex is a big part of life, so it's in the game. It takes up time in the game, you build upon a relationship, and contributes to the story. I would also have a Ad about the relationships in my game. And stating it'll have straight and homosexual sex is fine, just more freedom for the players.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I fail to see how stating sex is a big part of the game as a bad thing anyway. Sex is a big part of life, so it's in the game. It takes up time in the game, you build upon a relationship, and contributes to the story. *I would also have a Ad about the relationships in my game*. And stating it'll have straight and homosexual sex is fine, just more freedom for the players.



Which is what they _actually_ advertised. 

And why would you want a fair-skinned Isabela!?  It takes away the Rivaini mystery!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, the thing is, I don't give a shit what a developer says about their own game. When I'm playing my games I don't go on the internet and see Bioware going "LOOK GAY SEX!" and think to myself " Wow that's really shallow advertising and now the game is worse"... that's just stupid in my mind.
> 
> Why would I care about a developer's thoughts on their own game? They obviously want to sell copies and it has no effect on my if I already bought the game.
> 
> I don't let stupid shit like that ruin a game for me, because it's entirely irrelevant to the game itself.


I don't let it ruin the game for me. Didn't ruin ME or DA for me. But I sure as hell let it ruin my image of the company. Such behavior leaves me in disgust.


crazymtf said:


> I fail to see how stating sex is a big part of the game as a bad thing anyway.


Because it isn't.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

The only complex thing I found about Isabella is her friendship->rivalry meter which I still cant figure out and the bits about pirate honor(the games lack pirates even though they are filled up with ninjas.......holly shit that was the reason the ninja from DA: O got replaced by a pirate who fulfills the same role!!). 

Also no pants.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Heeeeeeey wait a second! After thinking about romances and how both hetero options for a male Hawke suck I started thinking about Morrigan in DA: O(didnt like this romance either but the twist in the end was kinda fun, also the scared face of Loghain). 

So she wants to give birth to some kind of ancient God who might just be.......Flemeth. No seriously, she can hide in medallions so I dont see why she cant do that.

Now I havent played Witch Hunt DLC and have no idea how the Morrigan problem is resolved - someone spoil me pleeeeeease?


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

Witch Hunt isn't canon


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't let it ruin the game for me. Didn't ruin ME or DA for me. But I sure as hell let it ruin my image of the company. Such behavior leaves me in disgust.
> 
> Because it isn't.
> 
> //HbS



Spent a good hour or two working on the relationship and doing sidequest for her, I'd say that's working towards the relationship and being part of the game...


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Witch Hunt isn't canon



Big deal, tell me how it ended


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Spent a good hour or two working on the relationship and doing sidequest for her, I'd say that's working towards the relationship and being part of the game...


We're talking about two separate things now 

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

We are? Thought we were talking about romance...


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> We are? Thought we were talking about romance...



Some people believe that BioWare is, or should be, about the sex - not the romance.

Which is a sad state of affairs, but alas.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought its about killing dragons, finding ways to piss off your companions and general exploitation without actual cheating. Oh and the renegade interrupts! Which I miss but at least in this game you can be a jerk without actually being that bad. Amusing :33


----------



## bonbeurrej (Mar 21, 2011)

Despite now playing the role of another character i hope Bioware doesnt just abandon the other characters from the first Dragon Age. They are a few characters such as Morrigan that id like to know what has become of them.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd love to kill her


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> Big deal, tell me how it ended



I dunno anymore, there are multiple endings. In my playthrough i went with her through a portal to raise our baby together.

And to shag her brains out.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude we are so different in our approaches.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> Big deal, tell me how it ended



Like Alien said, there are a few different endings; I'm pretty sure you can see them all on the Dragon Age wiki. In my playthrough, I stabbed her and shoved her through the portal.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone else fought the fake guards in act one on nightmare,  can't imagine why the devs thought it would be good to give those mini bosses potions, ridiculous  

Also, two handed warrior on nightmare = mage normal/hard


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> We are? Thought we were talking about romance...


I was talking about the whole advertisement, noise around the option to have a romance, not the romance itself.

//Hbs


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Like Alien said, there are a few different endings; I'm pretty sure you can see them all on the Dragon Age wiki. In my playthrough, I stabbed her and shoved her through the portal.




I just let her go in mine, coulda cared less what that bitch did.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2011)

Gonna play Witch Hunt now and prepare the torches.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 22, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I beat him as a rogue too. You don't need to use a glitch at all to beat him. He's one of several fights in the game where you actually have to use tactics... you know, those things that people claim is gone in DA2?
> 
> Very simple...
> 
> ...



You know that he meant the Duel between Hawke and the Arishok the 1on1 fight ? The strategy for this is damage him,to run away from him until healpotion is ready , make damage , to run away from him until healpotion is ready..

I was running around a pillar the whole time.

Truly if this is the defintion of a epic fight I cant wait for the next Dragon Age titles


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 22, 2011)

If those pillars were not there, there would be no way for a Rogue Ranger like myself to defeat the Arishok.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow so after the demon stabs Merill she doesnt die but only receives an injury? Really, Bioware?? You can do all sorts of horrible stuff to my mother but dont have the balls to off the cutie pie? Disappointment :/


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2011)

That injury makes you lose your chance at the Unstoppable achievement 
IT'S HURTS MORE THAN YOU THINK 



Garrus said:


> As far as I'm concerned, BioWare advertises themselves with _romances_, not the sex-scenes (the sex-scenes are just what everyone demands because... well, they're perverts). The romances have come a long way, even after taking a step back with the extremely bland ones in Origins. Although there's nothing overly sexual about the scenes in Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age II, they obviously have more passion behind it and the build-up is more evident.



I remember negging someone that Mass Effect Series is just an mainstream Action Dating SIM
I felt like Anders would have if he used Justice to punch a templar, who was going to have it's way with a tranquil, in the crotch with a stone fist after negging that know nothing.

also yeah
Tranquil Dragon Age 2 porn is 
Seeing a branded Merrill getting gangbanged by templars is... do not want D:


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

heh, I played as a Rogue and defeated the Arishok without knowledge about the Pillar thing.

though, I did use decoy on him, so while he whacked at my kage bunshin I violated him from behind.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> heh, I played as a Rogue and defeated the Arishok without knowledge about the Pillar thing.
> 
> though, I did use decoy on him, so while he whacked at my kage bunshin I violated him from behind.



Rogues
Always doing it from behind


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wow so after the demon stabs Merill she doesnt die but only receives an injury? Really, Bioware?? You can do all sorts of horrible stuff to my mother but dont have the balls to off the cutie pie? Disappointment :/



I was so mad that Merriil didn't die. It was a cheap shot at some drama that doesn't even matter. The whole game, no matter what you do, same fucking results. Why not just make a linear game already and stop giving us an _illusion_ that our choices matters.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Because then you wouldn't have played it and raged hard.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Puhahaahahaha...


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2011)

What he planted there anyway? Lyrium bombs?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Well he basically used what is essentially gunpowder, "Sela Petrae" (or saltpeter), and "drakestone" which some people theorize is meant to be sulfur or something similar.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> What he planted there anyway? Lyrium bombs?



The look on Vael's face when he finds out Hawke helped Anders breaks my heart.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The look on Vael's face when he finds out Hawke helped Anders breaks my heart.



That's why you don't help him. 

I stopped when I was told to distract the Grand Cleric my first time. Though the Sela Petrae should've been an indicator.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the funniest thing about that is talking about "button-mashing" in the PC version.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, some of the catfights that Isabela and Aveline can get into are _vicious_.

Like this one that triggers if you take a certain dialogue option with Isabela in the party, during Aveline's act 2 romance sidequest where she's trying to hook up with one of her guardsmen.



> Isabela: Wait, you've gone without [sex] for four years?  You must creak like a rusty hinge.
> Aveline: Many of the guards have their lives because of me!
> Isabela: But meanwhile, poor you, with no life of your own.
> Aveline: We both put others above ourselves.  I just happen to do it while wearing clothes.
> ...


And after Aveline and Donnic get married, the viciousness might get turned down, but not the raunchiness.  



> Isabela: So, how good is Donnic?  Is he... cocksure?
> Aveline: (sighs) Just go ahead and get it out of your system.
> Isabela: Does he curl your toes? Pudding your peach? Dampen your Divine? Kaddis your Kate? Praise your Maker? Explore your Deep Roads? Gray your Warden? Shank your Jory? Cup your Joining? How's about, 'satisfy a demand of your Qun?'...(*)
> Aveline: Yes!  All right?  He is an incredibly proficient lover!  Happy?
> Isabela: (primly) Well, that's rather personal, don't you think?


(*) She doesn't run through the entire list in one playthrough; it seems to be random, in that she'll say two or three of those and go to the end.  Although the Qun one is always the closer, it seems.

Ironically, the two of them can turn into best friends later on.



> Aveline: How are you so successful with men? You're not that pretty.
> Isabela: (chuckles) Cast a wide enough net, and you're bound to catch something.
> Aveline: (laughs) At least you're willing to admit it.
> Isabela: Trust me. I've heard "Get away from me, you pirate hag!" more times than I would care to count.
> ...


And then later on...



> Aveline: You're right.
> Isabela: About?
> Aveline: About knowing who you are. (firmly) I'm the captain of the guard. I'm loyal, strong, and I don't look too bad naked.
> Isabela: Exactly. And if I called you a mannish, awkward, ball-crushing do-gooder, you'd say...?
> ...


Not that even that stops the raunchy comments.  



> Isabela: How's marriage been treating you, big girl?
> Aveline: It's been good. No, great. I'd forgotten what it was like to-
> Isabela: Be flipped ass-over-tits and hammered like a bent nail?
> Aveline: To. Be. Loved.
> ...





> Isabela: So, Donnic was in the Rose.
> Aveline: He was not!
> Isabela: Easy, big girl. He wasn't shopping for himself. You're lucky to have a man who wants to please you. But maybe you could indulge him more. Are there areas of intimacy you haven't explored?
> Aveline: Why? Why do you give me these doubts?!?
> ...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 22, 2011)

Well Aveline comes out and says it:

Aveline: You are quite talent Merrill and destined for great things.
Merrill: Why thank you Aveline.
Aveline: But your stupid.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 22, 2011)

You left out the ending.  



> Aveline: You're incredibly talented, Merrill. I can see you are meant for great things.
> Merrill: Thank you!
> Aveline: But, you're stupid.
> Merrill: I'm sorry, what?
> ...



And, one of my favorite moments:



> Merrill: Are you alright?
> Anders: I nearly killed an innocent girl. How could I be alright?
> Merrill: I'm sorry.
> Anders: You're sorry? For me? This could be you! You could be the next monster threatening helpless girls!
> Merrill: Anders... There's no such thing as a good spirit. There never was. _All_ spirits are dangerous. I understood that. I'm sorry that you didn't.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2011)

The only button I mash constantly is space bar because I loooooove being in control of everything.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> The only button I mash constantly is space bar because I loooooove being in control of everything.



I did too... until I found out what the "R" key does. Casual mode activated.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2011)

"target closest and attack"
dont they do that all the time  ?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2011)

I just saw Alistar in The Hanged Man lol. I chose one of the default starting stories, the one where Anora gets the throne, and Alistar becomes a drunk. I offered to buy him a drink 

I'm playing on Hard difficulty now, and it's actually really tough. I've had to walk away from two quests when fighting the bosses of them because I couldn't win. Still only level 8 though and playing as a rogue. I couldn't beat the mature dragon in the bone pit, he rapes me and I can only get him down to about half of his health. My character is decently strong, but the rest of them are pretty weak. I haven't bought any items besides health potions yet though.

edit: Can't beat Hayder either during Isabella's quest. I have both Aveline and Fenris in my party and have defensive feats for both but neither is an effective tank against elite or boss level. 

I may have to either buy good equipment or re-arrange my skill points and feats. 

Has anyone ran out of quests to do in act I and not had enough money to pay bartrand for the deep road quest?


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2011)

Fenris should be all offence. Vanguard tree + his spec tree anda  bit from the 2 Handed tree.

stay away from the Defender tree for Aveline and just get the champion tree and her personal tree. also fiddle with the tactics. heal when necessary. also get a mage for support, Anders maybe.

and if you run out of money, there's a Dwarf who will offer to pay for your expedition.



> I did too... until I found out what the "R" key does. Casual mode activated.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> "target closest and attack"
> dont they do that all the time  ?



If it did I never knew about it.  

Also check out who I made.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

What don't you get? If your referring to my Hawke, it's Natalie Portman. I made her by accident though.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Fenris should be all offence. Vanguard tree + his spec tree anda  bit from the 2 Handed tree.
> 
> stay away from the Defender tree for Aveline and just get the champion tree and her personal tree. also fiddle with the tactics. heal when necessary. also get a mage for support, Anders maybe.



That's how I had it set up for my normal playthrough, which was a breeze. I was trying something different this time, but apparently it doesn't work. I don't want Anders in my party anymore. One playthrough with him is enough. I have Bethany as my mage now. She gets crushed by archers constantly. I have to protect her so much. 



> and if you run out of money, there's a Dwarf who will offer to pay for your expedition.



I had no idea. I guess there is no point to saving up money for the quest then if you get it for free anyway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What don't you get? If your referring to my Hawke, it's Natalie Portman. I made her by accident though.



Oh. I didn't know who it was supposed to be.




Nakor said:


> I had no idea. I guess there is no point to saving up money for the quest then if you get it for free anyway.



You also get to kill the guy later when he comes to demand his 100 sovereigns.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2011)

What happens if you actually pay the 50 gold initially?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What happens if you actually pay the 50 gold initially?



If you pay Bartrand out of your own pocket, you mean?

You give him the 50 sovereigns. When you start Act II, Bodahn comes up and gives you the "earnings" from the expedition, which is 50 sovereigns (I'm not sure if this happens if you take help from the other guy). That's about it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless you get extra xp, wouldn't it be better to not give him the money anyway?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure, never tried borrowing the money from that guy. All I know is Aveline disapproves.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a douche to her generally but I still have a full friendship meter


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

She seems to react more to your ethics and morals overall than how you treat her.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2011)

Considering I did a "paragon" playthrough both times I'm assuming so.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

It's like "GAWD you piss me off and treat me like garbage, but you OBEY THE LAW. ILU, HAVE MY BABIES."


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You also get to kill the guy later when he comes to demand his 100 sovereigns.



Excellent. What a bullshit interest payment.

I've reset my attributes and abilities and breezed through all the stuff I was stuck on before except for killing the mature dragon in the bone pitt. I still get crushed by him. Maybe at level 9, my group is just too weak for him. I will beat all the other quests then go back to him before the deeproads.


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2011)

omg the mature dragon was a pain 

i did him on hard on my first run through 

i had a tank hawke :3

in the end i had to control my 3 dps, varric, merril, and the spirit healer dude (name escaping me right now )

had to take personal control over my healer so that he healed earlier and did constant damage while my tank kept all the aggro 

took me many tries on hard to beat that thing up xD


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

Just kite the dragons and you'll be fine.

But I almost never do it because I am sutubborn like that


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 23, 2011)

chose the mages.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 23, 2011)

LOLOL shove your thumb up his ass.

isabela >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2011)

Dont worry guys
Wait until you fight the Harvester in Hard mode 
You gunna get raped 

easiest thing to do:
Reaver Hawke with every point in con and run around with aura of pain and drink every kind of potion 
also keep redirecting aggro at Hawke for 
sure takes about 40 minutes
but 

the hardest thing to do in hard mode is fight Sandal
FUCKING LYRIUM BOMBS


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2011)

wait you can fight sandal?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> wait you can fight sandal?



see what happens when you threaten to kill bodahn for letting your mother die 

"NOT ENCHANTMENT!"


----------



## Jesus (Mar 23, 2011)

Am doing my first playthrough on nightmare... shit was hardcore until around level 8, when I got the cross class combos (and the invaluable +100 fortitude ability for my force mage). 
Then it became much more manageable, with some difficulty spikes (mostly the assassin-type enemies... and also the fucking rock wraith, wouldn't have got past that one without Aveline).


80+ hours, and still in act 2. I don't think it counts the reloads?


favoured party is 
-I as the mage nuker (no friendly fire in Primal tree <3)
-Aveline, the indestructible tank
-Varric, God of single-target DPS
-Fenris to destroy the fodder and set up my class combos


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Am doing my first playthrough on nightmare... shit was hardcore until around level 8, when I got the cross class combos (and the invaluable +100 fortitude ability for my force mage).
> Then it became much more manageable, with some difficulty spikes (mostly the assassin-type enemies... and also the fucking rock wraith, wouldn't have got past that one without Aveline).
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the bold
Primal Force Mage with some spirit healer/creation [esp for glyphs] with that party is retarded good
Aveline complete Con + Fadeshear = complete tank
Varric is busted
Rock Armor helps so much vs assassins
Unless you can tele push their intended path 

I think I got Aveline to like 60 con before I focused on anything else 

To be honest I never used Fenris :<


----------



## Jesus (Mar 23, 2011)

Assassins' backstabs ignore armor in Nightmare, so rock armor isn't of much use against them.  Fuckers can also steal your health potions and drink them. 

By far, the most annoying enemy in the game.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> To be honest I never used Fenris :<



Minus his looks he's actually pretty chill.  _A LOT_ better than Anders.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

And yet they clamor over piracy.  Nickel and diming with flawed releases, regularly.  Who blindly accepts such product without complaint or reaction?  I haven't gotten the game, but that makes me chortle.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Damn.



So true        .


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Go gawk over the Witcher 2 trailer again.


----------



## Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

My butthurt senses are tingling 

Kitsu: is that chart for real ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus said:


> 80+ hours, and still in act 2. I don't think it counts the reloads?


Jesus fuck, do you read all those codex too. That's just crazy even on nightmare considering the average run is 23-25 hrs including all side quest. 



Kitsukaru said:


> Damn.


I like the tittle. It sums it up pretty well. Anyone who gives this game a higher than 7 probably has a waifu or husbando in this game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

It is, but he also didn't show that right after that it went back up to higher than before. It's easier for the naysayers to leave out things - like people who left out the fact that EA addressed the issue of the _one_ banned individual (and unbanned him) before the articles even came out. Also, still doesn't address the fact that their stock value is still almost double that of, say, Activision, Ubisoft, and higher still than Take-Two. They suffered from a brief stint of misclaims and bashing and yet they sprung back in less than a week.

Who else can't wait for The Witcher 2 on console?  Since the game was already consolized.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

It is, yes. Google Finance.


Garrus said:


> It is, but he also didn't show that right after that it went back up to higher than before.
> 
> Who else can't wait for The Witcher 2 on console?  Since the game was already _*consolized.*_


Oh god. Don't make me laugh, I have a stomach ache.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2011)

End of Rine.

__________
Be excellent to each other.

My nick is Vierlein on the Bioware forums


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> End of Rine.
> 
> __________
> Be excellent to each other.
> ...


I actually got banned for saying just that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> End of Rine.
> 
> __________
> Be excellent to each other.
> ...



This has to be the best thing that came from DA2 hate.  I feel bad for the guy but he was being a dick along with Gaider... so whatever.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

I need a t-shirt with that on it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> EA addressed the issue of the _one_ banned individual (and unbanned him)


Not unbanned. They said it was a bug... and left him banned for the rest of original 72 hours, until it was automaticly lifted.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This has to be the best thing that came from DA2 hate.



Splainy    ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not unbanned. They said it was a bug... and left him banned for the rest of original 72 hours, until it was automaticly lifted.
> 
> //HbS





> 'Unfortunately, there was an error in the system that accidentally suspended your entire EA account.' EA's Senior Director of Customer Support, Boyd Beasley, wrote. 'Immediately upon learning of the glitch, we have restored the entire account and apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused while accessing other areas of the EA service.'



The FORUM ban remained - but they gave the kid access back.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Suuuuuuuuuree.... an "_Error"_.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Splainy    ?


You don't know about the DA2 hate with the ratings and the shit storm over on BioForums?  People getting their threads lock if you criticizes their game, also thread getting lock because people don't kiss Gaider's ass. Puhahahaha... The drama is actually quite entertaining if you ask me.



Garrus said:


> The FORUM ban remained - but they gave the kid access back.


I never thought I would see the day someone white knights EA.  

Ah yes, a "_glitch_" in the system. EA's got jokes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You don't know about the DA2 hate with the ratings and the shit storm over on BioForums?  People getting their threads lock if you criticizes their game, also thread getting lock because people don't kiss Gaider's ass. Puhahahaha... The drama is actually quite entertaining if you ask me.



I never thought I would see the day someone white knights an army of trolls. 

Oh wait...




> I never thought I would see the day someone white knights EA.
> 
> Ah yes, a "_glitch_" in the system. EA's got jokes.



Who's white-knighting?  I'm stating a simple fact. EA dealt with the issue. I agree, it's shit, but I find it amusing that this same sort of thing happened over at Ubisoft's forum but there wasn't a big spectacle or ado over it - and there members were actually FLAMED by Ubisoft forum staff (IE, called "retards" and were told it's THEIR fault that a game was glitched, not the developers). Wouldn't be surprised if that's why they lost three major employees.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus Christ Kitsukaru,did BioWare piss in your cereals?

Why the heck are you acting like a butthurt shooter fan arguing with another shooter fan about which is the greatest new thing,Reach or CoD? 


Isn't it enough that RPG's are so rare nowadays,and only the fact that this year more are coming out made it a good year?

Since when did RPG fans start to bitchslap other RPG fans game of choice?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

EA didn't deal with the issue. They said it was a glitch and the kid served a full 72 hours *EA account* ban anyway.

I don't give a damn about the forum ban.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Since when did RPG fans start to bitchslap other RPG fans game of choice?



Since DW versus FF.


----------



## Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You don't know about the DA2 hate with the ratings and the shit storm over on BioForums?  People getting their threads lock if you criticizes their game, also thread getting lock because people don't kiss Gaider's ass. Puhahahaha... The drama is actually quite entertaining if you ask me.



I know about the drama lol

But i was asking about this:



> End of Rine.
> 
> _________
> Be excellent to each other.





> This has to be the best thing that came from DA2 hate.



I stopped going on the Bioware forum about a year ago.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ Kitsukaru,did BioWare piss in your cereals?
> 
> Why the heck are you acting like a butthurt shooter fan arguing with another shooter fan about which is the greatest new thing,Reach or CoD?
> 
> ...


What are you talking about, sir?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I never thought I would see the day someone white knights an army of trolls.
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> ...





Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ Kitsukaru,did BioWare piss in your cereals?
> 
> Why the heck are you acting like a butthurt shooter fan arguing with another shooter fan about which is the greatest new thing,Reach or CoD?
> 
> ...



LOL, don't even bother with these people. Just smile, let them jerk each other off, and go enjoy your game. Then when a game comes out that they like, just find everthing negative you could possibly say about it and continue to do so every day on their games thread.

Obviously they have nothing better to do. They seem hate DA2 and think there are plenty of games to play other than DA2, but instead of playing them, they continue to complain and troll here. hmm.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> What are you talking about, sir?



Your apparent joy at the fact that DA2 was a mediocre game from a company that always delivered until now and the fact that you should be saddened by the fact  that DA2 didn't live to its hype.

It's not like DA2 would have stolen The Witcher 2's lunch money and then beat it up..


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> LOL, don't even bother with these people. Just smile, let them jerk each other off, and go enjoy your game. Then when a game comes out that they like, just find everthing negative you could possibly say about it and continue to do so every day on their games thread.
> 
> Obviously they have nothing better to do. They seem hate DA2 and think there are plenty of games to play other than DA2, but instead of playing them, they continue to complain and troll here. hmm.



Should be easy to do when The Witcher 2 comes out on consoles later this year since it's consolized.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Your apparent joy at the fact that DA2 was a mediocre game from a company that always delivered until now and the fact that you should be saddened by the fact  that DA2 didn't live to its hype.
> 
> It's not like DA2 would have stolen The Witcher 2's lunch money and then beat it up..


When have you seen me demonstrating joy?


----------



## left4lol (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The FORUM ban remained - but they gave the kid access back.


Don't you get the memo. they actually banning another player *for defending their game* and with permanent ban no less.

the original thread has been deleted but you could still see it via google cache


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> When have you seen me demonstrating joy?



Oh,it's inner joy that warms your dried-up heart!

You can see it around your posts, radiating a cool aura of ice and smug hopes that The Witcher 2 will hopefully be a good game,and not a hack&slash with pretty graphics for those easy to impress!


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,it's inner joy that warms your dried-up heart!
> 
> You can see it around your posts, radiating a cool aura of ice and smug hopes that The Witcher 2 will hopefully be a good game,and not a hack&slash with pretty graphics for those easy to impress!



It might be when it comes out on the 360/PS3!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

I wonder if I can make a few new threads.

Dragon Age II (Bitching and moaning goes here)

&

Dragon Age II (Actual discussion of the game goes here)


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Except The Witcher 2 FC would purposely post in the latter.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I wonder if I can make a few new threads.
> 
> Dragon Age II (Bitching and moaning goes here)
> 
> ...


Might be a good idea or you could ignore comment and move on (that what ignore list used for).


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Might be a good idea or you could ignore comment and move on (that what ignore list used for).



That's a lot of people to ignore. And what if they decide they want to grow up and actually talk about DA2 instead of bashing it or sucking off TW2?

Haha, yeah, who am I kidding right?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

This is now a The Witcher 2 thread.

Who else is looking forward to the sex-simulator on console?


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotta collect all them sex cards.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Inorite?

It's like Yu-Gi-Oh, but for kids!

Best plot ever.  Eat your heart out, Rockstar.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> I know about the drama lol
> But i was asking about this:
> I stopped going on the Bioware forum about a year ago.


Haven't been there much but rumors spread like wild fires far and wide. There's a mod who locks thread and whenever he does he end it with "End of line" and his sig says "Be excellent to each other." Then someone made an account there saying such things as "END OF RINE, BE EXCERRENT TO EACH OTHER."


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

^Dudes..really? 


I HOPE that The Witcher 2 is a good game,I hope that Dungeon Siege 3 will be a good game,I hope that The Old Republic will do justice and finally end the KoTOR saga,I hope that Skyrim will be a return to the glory days of Morrowind and I certainly hope that Mass Effect 3 will be more than a whimper to end one of my favourite SF RPG's of this generation.

This year is full or RPG's and I hope they are all good and they make money for their creators so in the end we get more RPG's and not COD 6 or NFL 2020..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> LOL, don't even bother with these people. Just smile, let them jerk each other off,


Wouldn't the lot of you be the ones jerking off? The ones defending EA, Bioware and DA2 with all their life and strenght?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> ^Dudes..really?


Yeah, I don't have any source for it, but maybe Google will turn up something.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope Diablo III comes out........someday


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> ^Dudes..really?
> 
> 
> I HOPE that The Witcher 2 is a good game,I hope that Dungeon Siege 3 will be a good game,I hope that The Old Republic will do justice and finally end the KoTOR saga,I hope that Skyrim will be a return to the glory days of Morrowind and I certainly hope that Mass Effect 3 will be more than a whimper to end one of my favourite SF RPG of this generation.
> ...



Lets just hope we can all enjoy those games for what they are and not let our expectations get in the way of our enjoyment! Otherwise we'll all have to bitch and moan constantly on ALL those threads... that's a lot of work! I just hope we can come up with enough funny pictures instead of actually explaining what we don't like about the game and then coming to the realization that maybe some people actually liked it a lot! But they are all wrong because story, characters, and gameplay mechanics are never subjective at all! Fuck opinions! More funny pictures!


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, I don't have any source for it, but maybe Google will turn up something.



I think his name is Stephen Cho or something like that.

As I said,us RPG's fans are far too few to bicker with eachother.

Just hope for an excellent year in RPG's and that BioWare will never make the mistake of rushing another game like they did with DA2..

Edit:

And Diablo III,thank you for reminding me Rios.

But that will be done when it's done..


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,it's inner joy that warms your dried-up heart!
> 
> You can see it around your posts, radiating a cool aura of ice and smug hopes that The Witcher 2 will hopefully be a good game,and not a hack&slash with pretty graphics for those easy to impress!


Oh lord. Well, first of all, you're clearly assuming too much. Secondly, if you've played the Wither, you would know that the combat was very fast and flashy. Some would argue that it had poor combat mechanics. 

I have seen gameplay of the Wither 2 combat (pre-alpha), and I wouldn't say it is a hack and slash, not at all. Flashy, but I wouldn't compare it to DA2 combat, which in my opinion was quite ridiculous for a tactical RPG. The Witcher 2 is _not_ a tactical RPG, so fast combat does not bother me, especially since it is staying true to the original combat and definitely not alienating it's core fanbase. 

So ultimately, there is no need to *hope* that it will be a good game. It has been in development since during the development of the first game. And from what I've seen so far, shit is gonna be cash.


Garrus said:


> This is now a The Witcher 2 thread.
> 
> Who else is looking forward to the *sex-simulator* on console?


 You're referring to Dragon Age 2, surely. Surely. Don't forget dating sim as well.


Garrus said:


> Inorite?
> 
> It's like Yu-Gi-Oh, but for kids!
> 
> *Best plot ever*.  Eat your heart out, Rockstar.


According to the ratings, you're correct.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except The Witcher 2 FC would purposely post in the latter.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's a lot of people to ignore. And what if they decide they want to grow up and actually talk about DA2 instead of bashing it or sucking off TW2?
> 
> Haha, yeah, who am I kidding right?





Garrus said:


> This is now a The Witcher 2 thread.
> 
> Who else is looking forward to the sex-simulator on console?


Dam, you people are seriously butthurt. A single Kitsu makes you say stuff like that? 

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wouldn't the lot of you be the ones jerking off? The ones defending EA, Bioware and DA2 with all their life and strenght?
> 
> //HbS



Who said I was defending EA? I could care less about EA. I'm not defending anything. I simply loved DA2. It's different than Origins, but unlike half the internet, I don't find "different" to be "worse". I've already explained that things like story, characters, and new gameplay mechanics are entirely subjective. I love them in this game. Not all of them, but the majority of them. You and some other people don't. That doesn't mean you're right and DA2 is a failure.

It doesn't take a lot of strength to point out that your opinions are no more valuable than the people who enjoyed this game. You people, on the other hand, can't seem to let go of the fact that you didn't like this game. So you have to bitch and moan about every little thing that EA or Bioware does, even if it has nothing to do with the game. The stock market? Some douche bags EA account? If he didn't like the game then why did he give a shit if he could play it or not? None of this stupid shit has any relevance to the game itself.

You don't explain what mechanics you liked and what ones you didn't like. You don't explain WHY you didn't enjoy the story or the characters. You just post funny pictures and go "lawl DA2 is teh failure!"

Good discussion guys! Glad Bioware knows what you didn't enjoy in DA2 so they could improve upon it! /rolleyes


----------



## Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

Diablo III

Now that's one game where the artstyle really bugs me. I prefer the grittier/darker look that D1 had but i won't give a flying fuck of course if the gameplay is as good as D2's

Just re-bought D2 + the exp btw. My old cd's were fubar from overuse 

Anyone here still play D2 occasionally ?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Oh lord. Well, first of all, you're clearly assuming too much. Secondly, if you've played the Wither, you would know that the combat was very fast and flashy. Some would argue that it had poor combat mechanics.
> 
> I have seen gameplay of the Wither 2 combat (pre-alpha), and I wouldn't say it is a hack and slash, not at all. Flashy, but I wouldn't compare it to DA2 combat, which in my opinion was quite ridiculous for a tactical RPG. The Witcher 2 is _not_ a tactical RPG, so fast combat does not bother me, especially since it is staying true to the original combat and definitely not alienating it's core fanbase.
> 
> So ultimately, there is no need to *hope* that it will be a good game. It has been in development since during the development of the first game. And from what I've seen so far, shit is gonna be cash.



It's a goddamned hack&slash gameplay,with various "magic signs".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUazuUBZ4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
You roll,slash,roll again,e.t.c.

It has beautiful GFX,I'll give you that,but until I see the C&C system,the characters,the dialogue and the story pretty graphics mean squat to me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrus. Not you. And damn, you rant and whine all the time.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Diablo III
> 
> Now that's one game where the artstyle really bugs me. I prefer the grittier/darker look that D1 had but i won't give a flying fuck of course if the gameplay is as good as D2's
> 
> ...



I play mods, not multiplayer though :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

I imagine we can expect to see Diablo III when we see Doom 4.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's a goddamned hack&slash gameplay,with various "magic signs".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUazuUBZ4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> You roll,slash,roll again,e.t.c.
> ...


Actually, this is perfect, considering who the character is. The Witcher (as a profession) from the books was supposed to be the epitomy of agile, mobility, speed. Better dodge a hit, rather than blocking it, etc etc.

Alot of magic there. The Witcher from the books used magic rarely, had to prepare physically, drink special potions, etc.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Garrus. Not you. And damn, you rant and whine all the time.
> 
> //HbS



LOL, nice hypocrisy. I rant and complain all the time? Let's look at these past few pages and see who's whining.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Sheesh, you guys prattle over the silliest things.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> LOL, nice hypocrisy. I rant and complain all the time? Let's look at these past few pages and see who's whining.


I complain here. You complain and whine.... basicly everywhere.

Also, learn your vocabulary. There was no hypocrisy in my statement, no matter how whiny I am.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I complain here. You complain and whine.... basicly everywhere.
> 
> //HbS



There's a lot of morons to complain about. Proof is in this thread.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, this is perfect, considering who the character is. The Witcher (as a profession) from the books was supposed to be the epitomy of agile, mobility, speed. Better dodge a hit, rather than blocking it, etc etc.
> 
> //HbS



I also saw some QTE events there.

Just saying.

DA2 was taxed pretty hard for its perceived "hack&slash" combat and its "push a button and something awesome happens" design creed,and this does the same thing,but has better GFX and is PC only,and suddenly it's okay?

Again,just saying.

I just feel that a lot of dissapointed PC gamers suddenly found the scapegoat in DA2 for the general "streamlining" that is starting to truly occur in RPG's and let out their frustration on the game.

It didn't help that DA2 was BioWare's weakest game..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> There's a lot of morons to complain about. Proof is in this thread.


 yyyeeaaaaaahhh


Ciupy said:


> I also saw some QTE events there.
> 
> Just saying.


I didn't really watch it, I only skipped to around 4:30 and looked at a single fight. I'm not that interested in The Witcher games. 

//HbS


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 23, 2011)

damn you guys take your DA seriously.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Beloved Bioware is srs bzns 

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Beloved Bioware is srs bzns
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd make it a macro pic, but I don't have the most basic editors on this laptop.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's a goddamned hack&slash gameplay,with various "magic signs".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUazuUBZ4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> You roll,slash,roll again,e.t.c.
> ...


Exactly like the first game. I'd expect as much from an action RPG.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> ... and is PC only



Not for long, though.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I also saw some QTE events there.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...


A QTE event is optional in one boss fight and in the tavern fist fight _side game_. Also, The Witcher is a game being made on the PC, which will later be ported to consoles. In other words, it will be a multi-platform. I don't see why this would be a scapegoat when there are games like Shogun 2, which is exclusively PC.

But in a way, you are right. Because this developer is trying to keep true to RPGs and PC games in general, us PC gamers have to support them.

But anyway, I don't see why you guys keep bringing The Witcher up. I NEVER do that. Keep on topic.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> A QTE event is optional in one boss fight and in the tavern fist fight _side game_. Also, The Witcher is a game being made on the PC, which will later be ported to consoles. In other words, it will be a multi-platform. I don't see why this would be a scapegoat when there are games like Shogun 2, which is exclusively PC.
> 
> But in a way, you are right. Because this developer is trying to keep true to RPGs and PC games in general, us PC gamers have to support them.
> 
> But anyway, I don't see why you guys keep bringing The Witcher up. I NEVER do that. Keep on topic.



The Witcher 2 looks like a better version of Fable in terms of gameplay. If the story and characters are done well then it will probably be a great game.

However, DA2 being used as a scapegoat is exactly right. PC elitists and Hardcore RPG fans are getting upset because RPG's are becoming more streamlined in general. 

I never saw Bioware advertise Dragon Age II as some "return to form" RPG though. They said Origins was like a spiritual successor to Baulder's Gate... so then everyone expected DAII to be even MORE hardcore than Origins.

Whether people like it or not, Bioware wants more people to be able to experience their games without having to wade through all the needless inventory items and gameplay mechanics that make the game feel more deep. Deep? Maybe. Cumbersome? Absolutely. Bioware focuses on story and character development. If they can make the gameplay more focused and fun so that we can see the story and character development without any tedium, then I'm all for it.

Obviously a lot of people feel differently.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The Witcher 2 looks like a better version of Fable in terms of gameplay. If the story and characters are done well then it will probably be a great game.
> 
> However, DA2 being used as a scapegoat is exactly right. PC elitists and Hardcore RPG fans are getting upset because RPG's are becoming more streamlined in general.
> 
> ...



And then DA 2 came and the massive shitstorm because the game was for ->"many people"<- a pile of Shit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

It's just good they decided to end up developing The Witcher 2 with consoles in the focus. Gamepad focus is superior.  Even CD Projekt sees that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's just good they decided to end up developing The Witcher 2 with consoles in the focus. Gamepad focus is superior.  Even CD Projekt sees that.


Why do you keep saying that, I don't understand  are you just trying to troll Kitsu?

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> And then DA 2 came and the massive shitstorm because the game was for ->"many people"<- a pile of Shit.



Ahaha, yep, your opinion>all others. 

You heard it here folks! DA2 is a pile of shit because Saiko said so!


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why do you keep saying that, I don't understand  are you just trying to troll Kitsu?
> 
> //HbS



Because it's great! We need more button-mashing RPGs. It's wonderful seeing what consoles do to gaming and it's great to see even former PC-obsessed developers like Crytek and CD Projekt RED are taking notice as well.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why do you keep saying that, I don't understand  are you just trying to troll Kitsu?
> 
> //HbS



Yeah probably.

We all know that Polska Bros love the PC way too much.

You want proof ?

The next generation is already in training. Poland will take over the Game Market and become a Superpower.



Poland will grow Larger !


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> But in a way, you are right. Because this developer is trying to keep true to RPGs and PC games in general, us PC gamers have to support them.



Ugggghhhhhhh


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you guys just shut up and move on?

So done with my mage run, SIDED with templars (mostly because of carver) even though I sort of think both sides are flawed as heck and siding with templars is the best option. Rival romance with Merrill was pretty good, Garrus was right on that regard.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Ugggghhhhhhh


Problem?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Can you guys just shut up and move on?
> 
> So done with my mage run, SIDED with templars (mostly because of carver) even though I sort of think both sides are flawed as heck and siding with templars is the best option. Rival romance with Merrill was pretty good, Garrus was right on that regard.



That's what I like best about DA2's story. It's not the typical fantasy tale. The two sides are so muddled in gray it actually becomes pretty interesting decided who you want to side with.

I did a rivalry relationship with Merrill on my first run... not that I was trying too... she just seemed to dislike whatever I did even though I sided with her on everything haha... she even hated my gift


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

If they're already into Rivalry, they will react accordingly to any gifts. That's why you don't give gifts until they're into the area you want them to be. If they're into Rivalry, it'll be seen as an insult.

One exception is Aveline - she'll find it insulting if she's into Rivalry, OR if you sold Wesley's shield.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Problem?



That comment reeks of Pretentiousness, Hypocrisy and fanboyism that would put the most ardent console fanboy to shame


Go play WoW


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That comment reeks of Pretentiousness, Hypocrisy and fanboyism that would put the most ardent console fanboy to shame


He said, console DA2 fanboy, to a PC gamer.

Were you put to shame?

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

If you enjoyed DA2...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, GTFO haters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, all the haters gone? Good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got an idea. How about we ignore anything that doesn't have to do with DA2's story, characters, and gameplay. You know, just talk about what we liked in the game... what they could improve about it for DA3... random things we found funny... How a thread like this usually works... Yeaaaah?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and you can leave now you haters, don't think I didn't see you listening.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

I loved how in the end you kill everything. My type of game.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you enjoyed DA2...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Haters" have the same right to "hate" as you have the same right to love a game without a special reason.

Just because you wish for a thread where all comments go like this" Yeah we all love DA 2 ", "Yes we do", "DA 2 is so cool" doesnt mean that people that arent satisfied with every Shit BioWare produces will grant your wish.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Saiko said:


> "Haters" have the same right to "hate" as you have the same right to love a game without a special reason.
> 
> Just because you wish for a thread where all comments go like this" Yeah we all love DA 2 ", "Yes we do", "DA 2 is so cool" doesnt mean that people that arent satisfied with every Shit BioWare produces will grant your wish.



Hey, can't you read? 

First of all, I said haters GTFO. 

Secondly, I said, and I quote...

"You know, just talk about what we liked in the game... what they could improve about it for DA3... random things we found funny... How a thread like this usually works..."

Just because you want to believe I think DA2 is perfect, doesn't mean you can use selective reading and put words in my mouth. Criticism is fine. Calling it a pile of shit, comparing it to a game that hasn't been released, and posting troll pictures is not criticism. It's a waste of space. 

If you don't like they game, great. Explain in detail, what you thought could be better. Otherwise take your overly negative bullshit and create a "I hate Bioware/EA/DA2" thread.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

It's like the Westboro Baptist Church camping outside of Heath Ledger's funeral.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Considering the Blind  Hate Is coming form 2 specific sources [You know who your are] wouldn't it just be easier for us all to ignore them


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Technically there's about five sources that cause it, all of which tend to be more active than the people that enjoy the game - probably because most of them got their sense about them (or started the rumors that made Gop have a press release).


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 23, 2011)

I would really like to see expanded party options in DA3, everything from more companions to choose from to a wider array of abilities. Having the option of more companions would really diversify the parties possibilities, and would also give more options for alternate play throughs. More abilities for everyone would only add to this even further and give the game with already so much depth just that much more


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

Jihad said:


> I would really like to see expanded party options in DA3, everything from more companions to choose from to a wider array of abilities. Having the option of more companions would really diversify the parties possibilities, and would also give more options for alternate play throughs. More abilities for everyone would only add to this even further and give the game with already so much depth just that much more



Simple problem: more companions = less individual depth. 

But yea I'd love to have more options too, who wouldnt :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Jihad said:


> I would really like to see expanded party options in DA3, everything from more companions to choose from to a wider array of abilities. Having the option of more companions would really diversify the parties possibilities, and would also give more options for alternate play throughs. More abilities for everyone would only add to this even further and give the game with already so much depth just that much more



Depends on how they  do it

more abilities seems good in practice but in DAO their was allot of useless fluff

Shape shifter & Ranger immediately come to mind


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2011)

Which doesnt mean summoning/shapeshifting abilities cant be implemented. They just have to be implemented the right way


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Depends on how they  do it
> 
> more abilities seems good in practice but in DAO their was allot of useless fluff
> 
> Shape shifter & Ranger immediately come to mind



I'd like to see them expand upon how they did it in DA2. Adding more "levels" of each ability. Perhaps making them more unique, like "Fireball now breaks into smaller fragments upon impact and scatters across the battlefield. Or, "Backstab now affects two enemies standing within a certain proximity of each other".


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

Indeed, because the Shapeshifter from Origins was one of the many things about it that were complete garbage. Easily, the biggest waste of a spec.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'd like to see them expand upon how they did it in DA2. Adding more "levels" of each ability. Perhaps making them more unique, like "Fireball now breaks into smaller fragments upon impact and scatters across the battlefield. Or, "Backstab now affects two enemies standing within a certain proximity of each other".



Ala ME2?

I could get behind that yeah


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That comment reeks of *Pretentiousness, Hypocrisy and fanboyism* that would put the most ardent console fanboy to shame
> 
> 
> Go play WoW


So.. by saying that I support companies who are staying true to RPGs and keeping PC gaming alive, I am a pretentious hypocritical fanboy? I really don't see how you came to such a conclusion from my comment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> So.. by saying that I support companies who are staying true to RPGs and keeping PC gaming alive, I am a pretentious hypocritical fanboy? I really don't see how you came to such a conclusion from my comment.



Of course you wouldn't

Thats how it works with people like you


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Of course you wouldn't
> 
> Thats how it works with people like you


So you're saying I'm a PC fanboy. Fair enough. I don't mind being a fanboy of a superior system.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> So.. by saying that I support companies who are staying true to RPGs and keeping PC gaming alive, I am a pretentious hypocritical fanboy? I really don't see how you came to such a conclusion from my comment.



I have no issue with companies "staying true to RPG's" and "keeping PC gaming alive", but I do have an issue with people who *cannot* _accept_ change at all.

I'm not saying that about you, I'm just saying that in general.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

How about you ignore blatant flamebait, bro and leave it be. Don't fuel the flame.



> That's what I like best about DA2's story. It's not the typical fantasy tale. The two sides are so muddled in gray it actually becomes pretty interesting decided who you want to side with.



I don't know, really; there is plenty typical fantasy storytelling, just because it's told in a multi-arc way doesn't mean it's very special either. I love the civil rights nods and social ignorance commentary, but at the core it's stuff I've seen before. But by now, what have you _not_ seen before? blah blah blah.

iunno.

But yeah my female characters will be siding with the mages, anyway.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I have no issue with companies "staying true to RPG's" and "keeping PC gaming alive", but I do have an issue with people who *cannot* _accept_ change at all.
> 
> I'm not saying that about you, I'm just saying that in general.


Change is fine, as long as it's a good change. Although, I wouldn't say massively recycled dumbed down button masher is a particularly good change, *especially* when it alienates it's core audience.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Change is fine, as long as it's a good change. Although, I wouldn't say massively recycled dumbed down button masher is a particularly good change, *especially* when it alienates it's core audience.


 You  do realize that since the Series was released cross platform since the Beginning the Pc Fan boys are not the Core audience

the core audience is Any one who loves rpgs or bioware period



Kitsukaru said:


> So you're saying I'm a PC fanboy. Fair enough. I don't mind being a fanboy of a superior system.


 Lol Do you even hear your self?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You  do realize that since the Series was released cross platform since the Beginning the Pc Fan boys are not the Core audience
> 
> the core audience is Any one who loves rpgs or bioware period
> 
> Lol Do you even hear your self?


I was referring to RPGs in general, friend. But even so, the core audience for Dragon Age Origins was on PC, hence why BioWare felt they needed to make the game more suitable to the console audience. Not because they were apart of the core audience, but simply because they are the _larger_ audience (more money).

And no, I usually don't hear myself when I type. Just myself typing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I was referring to RPGs in general,


RPG is not one singular concept of gaming, Let me tell u To a Veteran D&D player RPG's in Video Games Still leaves allot to be desired




> friend. But even so, the core audience for Dragon Age Origins was on PC, hence why BioWare felt they needed to make the game more suitable to the console audience. Not because they were apart of the core audience, but simply because they are the _larger_ audience.



No Bioware changed it cause while it was still decent the Console Players Got shafted In DAO

BIoware has had a Huge Fanbase on the consoles Since Kotor 

this is not an audience they just recently acquired


> And no, I usually don't hear myself when I type. Just myself typing.


Hurr hurr hurr so funay!%

Your Just as bad as $ony Fan Boy or an Xbot, your "Glorious master Race" Mentality just makes it worse


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

"Hey, it's cool to like PC games."

"SO YOU SAYING I'M A PC FANBOY? MASTER RACE~! /nazisalute"


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Change is fine, as long as it's a good change. Although, I wouldn't say massively recycled dumbed down button masher is a particularly good change, *especially* when it alienates it's core audience.



Calling it a button masher only indicates that you didn't actually play it. Especially if you played it on you "superior console". There is no button mashing at all on the PC, and it actually feels a lot better on the console to have it control 1:1. Having an auto attack feels floaty and unresponsive on the console and that's why they changed it.

Calling it dumbed-down is a matter of opinion. You say dumbed-down, I say streamlined. Just like ME1 to ME2. Is it as deep? No. Is it a lot more fun? I think so. Was being able to put armor on your teammates cool? Sure. Was it unnecessary? I think so. You act like the game has no tactics at all, but obviously you haven't played it on a higher difficulty, if at all. Even on normal, many of the games fights require you use all of your party wisely.

As for the "alienation" thing. Bioware knows there audience. That's why they are catering to the console players. Why should they design a game that caters to the PC players when most people are buying their game on consoles anyways? They never claimed they were making DA2 for anyone. They made it faster, more streamlined, and more fun to play. All the RPG elements were barley required to get through Origins and they only slowed down the games pace.

I understand that you feel differently, but everyone who dislikes this game seems to believe that they are right no matter what. It's their opinion or the highway.

I understand that not everyone will enjoy the story or the characters. The recycled dungeons will be a bigger deal for some then others. That doesn't mean that I can't love the story and characters, or that I have to think the reused dungeons are the end of the world...

Is that so unreasonable?

"the core audience for Dragon Age Origins was on PC, hence why BioWare felt they needed to make the game more suitable to the console audience. Not because they were apart of the core audience, but simply because they are the _larger_ audience (more money)."

Actually Origins sold a lot better on consoles. Hence DA2 feeling a lot better than Origins on consoles...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Any way has this been posted yet?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Any way has this been posted yet?



I think that's the next logical location. They've talked about it a lot and with the events of DA2 it seems like a sure bet. (Sandal, Leliana, etc.)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I think that's the next logical location. They've talked about it a lot and with the events of DA2 it seems like a sure bet. (Sandal, Leliana, etc.)



That dose make allot of sense  but  on paper a game full of NPCs that all speak in fake french accents sounds reallllly annoying


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd prefer to see a number of other places but it's not like it's a bad choice.

And surprisingly the French (or any) of the accents aren't fake. Not that anyone pays attention to or believes that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'd prefer to see a number of other places but it's not like it's a bad choice.
> 
> And surprisingly the French (or any) of the accents aren't fake. Not that anyone pays attention to or believes that.



I can believe it...it just seems unlikely....


Fake or not i stand by my statment


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

It was stated that they purposely try to get actors and actresses that actually speak that way (IE, Corrine Kampa who actually speaks with a French accent or like say Eve Myles speaks with an actual Welsh accent because they're both natives). Only one that could be brought into question is Jon Curry as Zevran (though he's had extensive research and learning in the field of voice manipulation and accents, so I've read). They claim they do this because it's easier for the actor on focusing on the character's personality, while not having to worry about faking an accent as part of staying in-character.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I can believe it...it just seems unlikely....
> 
> 
> Fake or not i stand by my statment



Yeah, but I don't think it will be that bad. You hear talk of people visiting it so I think there will be enough diversity even with a majority of french accents.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It was stated that they purposely try to get actors and actresses that actually speak that way (IE, Corrine Kampa who actually speaks with a French accent or like say Eve Myles speaks with an actual Welsh accent because they're both natives). Only one that could be brought into question is Jon Curry as Zevran (though he's had extensive research and learning in the field of voice manipulation and accents, so I've read). They claim they do this because it's easier for the actor on focusing on the character's personality, while not having to worry about faking an accent as part of staying in-character.



I am not doubting that about the important characters, its the side characters i doubt  are authentic


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

It's either Orlais or the Imperium (be happy with either, tbh)


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

It's at least better with the 90% UK cast that BioWare has than the poor dubs most developers do. I'm looking at you, Assassin's Creed II (seriously, an entire American cast to do Italian accents? Even with the MAIN cast.)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's at least better with the 90% UK cast that BioWare has than the poor dubs most developers do. I'm looking at you, Assassin's Creed II (seriously, an entire American cast to do Italian accents? Even with the MAIN cast.)



They explain it in game that they sound like that cause the animus

if it bugs u, you can switch the dialogue to Italian


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's at least better with the 90% UK cast that BioWare has than the poor dubs most developers do. I'm looking at you, Assassin's Creed II (seriously, an entire American cast to do Italian accents? Even with the MAIN cast.)



Hey, they did a pretty decent job if you ask me. I mean, of course they could have went with Italian actors, but the English actors did great for the most part.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2011)

My point is I would think everyone could (or should) agree that English (IE, not American) voice-actors handle varying accents much better than typical American actors since, in my experience, American VAs tend to focus more on exaggerations than subtleties (and historically American VAs haven't been able to accurately portray like, say, different dialects of certain accents). Though in the case of Italian and French accents, they always sound somewhat exaggerated, whether legitimate or not. So I would think BioWare's UK talent is in a better position than Ubisoft's American/Canadian talent (then again, Ubisoft doesn't work exclusively with people like BioWare - Hell, half of the people they work with also did Gears of War). But I guess it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2011)

ranger and shapeshifter were such crap

also apparently Bioware made Dragon age 2 so shitty that they could reboot it for more money


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 23, 2011)

who ees dis womaan Teegan?!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> who ees dis womaan Teegan?!



Shit was classic.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Yep. Looks about right.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2011)

Varric is the anti-dwarf. He hates being underground, is not a warrior, clean shaven, and while interested in gold and jewels they only hold a monetary interest to him.

Just like Fenris is the anti-elf.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2011)

anti-stereotype dwarf you mean

and I still see him in the pub drinking and cracking jokes


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Just like Fenris is the anti-elf.



lol.. wut. No, he just hates himself.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy shit, I did not realise you could turn Merril into Jesus


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> anti-stereotype dwarf you mean
> 
> and I still see him in the pub drinking and cracking jokes


varric is more dwarf than you think


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol.. wut. No, he just hates everyone/thing.



Fixed that for ya'.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2011)

Dont know how to answer to that  . Bioware went for the more generic approach with Oghren and pushed it to the limits. So yea Varric being more mildly mannered and with more open and "human" view on things makes him less of a traditional one and more of a modern one I guess? Worldly dwarf


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Holy shit, I did not realise you could turn Merril into Jesus



You mean that white outfit?  I think it looks out of place compare to the colors.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2011)

White outfit??


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> White outfit??



If you romance her, she gets a white outfit I think. Garrus could probably tell you more.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

Merrill gets white chainmail, spaulders and a blue sash and a big robe revamp when she is romanced.

Anders switches into a black palette-swap when he is romanced (I hear some people say even when he isn't).

Isabela wears a black corset/girdle, a red band on her right bicep, and a metal spaulder instead of leather and more armoring on her left arm when she is romanced.

Fenris wears a red band around his right wrist, and a badge of the Hawke Family Crest on his belt when he is romanced.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> White outfit??


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

My gray warden's adventures carry over?  Schway.  Say, I'm going for something with a healer for my mage, any tips for builds?


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh loyalty outfits all over again but this time only for a handful of your companions and only 2 of the outfits significantly change the appearance of the person.........half assed yet again, Bioware  ?

Guess I should finally start romancing people, that new Merill outfit rocks!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

I couldn't even tell if Fenris changed his armor when i romanced him tbh.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to show some of my favorite pics of my adventures in Kirkwall with my lawful good male warrior, and chaotic sarcastic female rogue.


*Spoiler*: __ 





















I coulda sworn Leliana got even hotter since DAO.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

Lelianna gets better with each Age


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

What if you killed her in Origins  ?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

Then she comes back from the dead and rapes you
OH SHIT
Did anyone get Lelianna killed and she still appeared? 
I think I did only for hating on andraste's ashes


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

So you just.......dont see her there?


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Then she comes back from the dead and rapes you
> OH SHIT
> Did anyone get Lelianna killed and she still appeared?
> I think I did only for hating on andraste's ashes



There are 3 explanations.

1) She used Feign Death - Apparently she has the skill in canon, even if u didn't make her learn it in DAO

2) You merely knocked her out - Well you certainly bloodied her enough for her to look dead, but your character didn't stab her body, or check her wrist to make sure she really was dead. Finishing moves don't count, there are there as an ingame mechanics.

3) Ashes revived her - What remained of the ashes of Andraste despite you desecrating it was enough to revive her still, especially since she was in such close proximity to it


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

FireEel said:


> There are 3 explanations.
> 
> 1) She used Feign Death - Apparently she has the skill in canon, even if u didn't make her learn it in DAO
> 
> ...



And if the ashes are poisoned do they still work?

The ashes can heal the ashes to heal Lelianna? 

I will buy it because Sillyanna is totally ossim


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

So same shit as in Awakening where you are allowed to play with your warden even if you killed his ass


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

WARDENS NEVER DIE
THEY ARE JUST MIA
*somewhere in Fereldan*
Alistair: DUNCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

Edo tensei!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

Bloodmagic Necromancer


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2011)

I much prefer her original, besides digging green more...yo that scarf dude.

Without it, she and every elf look like a giraffe.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> My gray warden's adventures carry over?  Schway.  Say, I'm going for something with a healer for my mage, any tips for builds?



put points in healing 

healing is ultra simple

but also get some of those other awesome skills that come with the heal tree


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> So same shit as in Awakening where you are allowed to play with your warden even if you killed his ass



Well if u imported dead warden Origins into DA2, they acknowledged your warden as being dead.

Also, if u kill Zevran in DA1, he stays dead in 2. Leliana is a special case.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

Anders still talks about how someone "dragged him everywhere" even if your warden is dead 

As for healer - go creation+elemental+spirit healer trees. Its extremely easy to make one.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2011)

i like the frost element tree :3

don't like the fire tree as much

but i hate you actually have to use points in the fire tree to complete the element tree


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> Anders still talks about how someone "dragged him everywhere" even if your warden is dead
> 
> As for healer - go creation+elemental+spirit healer trees. Its extremely easy to make one.



That was the Orlesian Warden Commander.

In short, if ur main character in DAO died, Orlais would then send their own Warden to rule Amarantine, befriend the Architect, recruit Anders and so on...


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

But I killed the Architect


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Muk said:


> put points in healing
> 
> healing is ultra simple
> 
> but also get some of those other awesome skills that come with the heal tree


But the cooldown is ass, and I can't heal in the chaotic pc version. 
Oh?  Who's getting haste asap?  THIS guy.  Though glyph of paralysis COULD last a bit longer imo.  I'm super early in,since the game keeps crashing on my pc....and my roomate just got it on ps3.  Gonna be SO pissed if it crashes to death here.  Annnyways, elves DO look gangly.  Is that a dalish thing because in DAO the alienage elves looked alright.  No...that it really is that seious.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> But I killed the Architect



I heard it's a bug. Nathaniel is not supposed to mention the Architect being alive.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> But I killed the Architect



I also killed Leliana.. and Anders. How do you think I feel. 

Anders death was explained (lol not really) in game when you meet Nathaniel. Anders will say to Nathaniel, "You just _THINK_ you saw me dead." Oh lulz.....  


*Spoiler*: _David Gaider's Answer to for Leliana...._ 




I gagged while reading this. 





Thanks for the illusion of choices.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Leliana was the best part about Origins aside from Alistair anyways.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Were you able to have aSandal killed in Origins?  I haven't run across him in town yet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

He's literally right across from where you start when Varric first joins your team (you can actually see Sandal and Bodahn in the background during the end of the dialogue scene).

Not as if it would matter since you can't kill Sandal since he is _clearly_ the Maker.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we should take a trip to Tevinter in the next game or DLC. There are to many "Anders was right" people. Maybe they should see what happens when Anders ideas go to their logical conclusion.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I also killed Leliana.. and Anders. How do you think I feel.
> 
> Anders death was explained (lol not really) in game when you meet Nathaniel. Anders will say to Nathaniel, "You just _THINK_ you saw me dead." Oh lulz.....
> 
> ...



Assholes


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

I won't deny that it's pretty stupid but I don't see how Gaider was really being _rude_ or _offensive_.

Though I find it amusing that the Cajeb person made mention of being able to delete posts that are found offensive yet twenty bucks said that if that happened there'd be twenty news articles talking about how unfair and unjust Gaider is again.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2011)

Or maybe Leliana is like this guy 
[YOUTUBE]l1cEsFGntKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> But I killed the Architect



So did my warden, yet Howe apparently thinks my warden spared him... when he was right there when I fucking ended his ass. 

I love this whole illusion of choices, Bioware...



> I think we should take a trip to Tevinter in the next game or DLC. There are to many "Anders was right" people. Maybe they should see what happens when Anders ideas go to their logical conclusion.



+1


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Still mad about Conrad. 

Even though it's two completely different sets of people and teams, my point still stands.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not an "illusion of choice". If Bioware feels that a character is important to their story, they'll find a way to keep them. Obviously Leliana and Anders were very important in DA2. 

You act like nothing is different but really that's just your lack of imagination. How is it not different when Anders says "you only think you saw me dead"... he wouldn't of said that had you not killed him... And Leliana was barley involved, he heavily indicated there will be an explanation for her life as well, even if it is just one line of dialogue, something DID change because of your actions...

If you think it's all the same then you just lack the imagination to fill in what happened for yourself, or the patience to see Bioware's explanation.

Just my opinion. If you didn't see changes based on your actions in DA2 you must not have been looking very hard. The entire second and third act can play out VERY differently depending on your choices from both Origins and 2.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

The Architect being dead and undermining my choice of that is still very insulting; I'm no troll or fool, I know the game played out differently as I've done several playthroughs.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I also killed Leliana.. and Anders. How do you think I feel.
> 
> Anders death was explained (lol not really) in game when you meet Nathaniel. Anders will say to Nathaniel, "You just _THINK_ you saw me dead." Oh lulz.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait from which mission is that?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2011)

Gowi said:


> The Architect being dead and undermining my choice of that is still very insulting; I'm no troll or fool, I know the game played out differently as I've done several playthroughs.



I'm pretty sure that one was a glitch. Didn't Bioware say that a few choices from DA and Awakening were messed up for some people? 

I just think simply yelling "Illusion of choice! Yeahkthxbiowarelawl!" is completely selling the games short. So they kept some characters they found integral to the story... That doesn't wash away all the great choices that really do affect the world... We forget that making a cohesive story is not easy when they let the player make so many decisions... some of them have to be controlled to a certain degree. At least they do offer different dialogue. That's more impact than most RPG's offer.

I'm not saying that about you specifically, just people in general jumping on the "illusion ofchoicelol!" bandwagon.



Vino said:


> Wait from which mission is that?



Le_lez_ana: Bet your glad she's alive now!

Maybe?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

> I'm not saying that about you specifically, just people in general jumping on the "illusion ofchoicelol!" bandwagon.



Oh, then that's fine.. whatev. If it was just glitched dialogue I guess I can calm down a little about that ONE choice that got me so mad, heh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Awakening itself is one huge glitch, so it's to be expected. What a sad, sad excuse of an expansion. Shames me to say BioWare should learn something from Bethesda (or at least the DA team).

Also, Semi, Leliana has a larger role still if you do Sebastian's missions.

MOST of what happened with DAII from carry-over was confirmed as a glitch on day one since people made a hundred and twenty threads about it (and people wonder why the threads got locked/deleted).


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Oh, then that's fine.. whatev. If it was just glitched dialogue I guess I can calm down a little about that ONE choice that got me so mad, heh.



Haha, yeah. I think I heard it was only affecting random people... and it was only affecting random choices. 

That's... random? 

@Garrus, Yeah Leliana's appearance was awesome in the Exiled Prince quest line. I'm not sure how the game plays out if you didn't get the Sig edition, cause it seems like Sebastian is the one to introduce you to the Chantry, and give you reason to go back there, AND give you impact at the end when it... goes bye bye.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 25, 2011)

It still made me rant really loud yesterday, friends thought I was _crazy_.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, yeah. I think I heard it was only affecting random people... and it was only affecting random choices.
> 
> That's... random?
> 
> @Garrus, Yeah Leliana's appearance was awesome in the Exiled Prince quest line. I'm not sure how the game plays out if you didn't get the Sig edition, cause it seems like Sebastian is the one to introduce you to the Chantry, and give you reason to go back there, AND give you impact at the end when it... goes bye bye.



I don't know, but I would think maybe Sebastian is still there in the game you just can't do his quests or obtain him in your team, maybe?

I still say the ME2 Conrad screw-up is more important.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't know, but I would think maybe Sebastian is still there in the game you just can't do his quests or obtain him in your team, maybe?
> 
> I still say the ME2 Conrad screw-up is more important.



Well I played it on the PS3 so I think they cut him out completely... which is actually a good thing.

I prefer to think he's back on the Citadel doing some good... or something.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah...

Sadly, it will never be that way.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

..... Homefront beat this game's sales 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Are we now pretending that generic FPS games topping sales charts is news?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Suprised me  Homefront has two very nice ideas in multiplayer, but other than that, it's really just a CoD clone with mid-long range combat instead of close-mid.

Enough of that.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

It shouldn't. Dragon Age II sales are very unsurprising and, again, FPS games... they almost always sell well. The reboot of Medal of Honor was considered mediocre at best (generally given 7s and 8s), yet it still ended up selling around two million within the first month (really less than) - 1.5 million of that in the first week or so. FPS games seem to be the one game that pretty much _everyone_ will by, even little or poorly-received FPS games.

The one sad exception is Bulletstorm which had horrible sales. Disappointing, since it's one of the few interesting FPS games to come out recently.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just completed the game.

Loved it. Partly because it was such a different focus to Origins.

Origins was your classic save the world from evil storyline, which was told really well. DA2 was more about your advancement through the city. I felt far closer to my Champion / Companions than I did with my Warden / Companions (I didn't get the DLC's for the latter).

I've heard the ending was bad, but it did not disappoint me. A bit of a cliffhanger, but it had a satisfying enough ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I especially liked some companions turning against you etc.

Anders is a cock of monumental proportions though.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

Anders gave me tragic porn. Hurts so gooooood.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 25, 2011)

So in other words, BioWare will bring back anyone they want back to life, regardless of _if_, how, or when they died in a previous game.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

^ That's what we've been talking about bruh. _Illusion_ of choices.. ect.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm aware.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe some people find what Bioware said justifies their actions on reviving dead characters. It's just lazy writing and they can't just admit it... instead they come up with this elaborate lieexplanation. It would have suffice if they would have said, "We know bringing back dead characters will upset some people, but we feel the need to bring them back for a better story.. ect" Instead they said "We bring them back because we want to. If you don't like it, deal with it. You just _THINK_ they died." The way how they answered the question was very unprofessional and pisses me off. That's my 2 cents on it anyways. You guys can go on and keep eating whatever they shit out.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

This I find dumb. They be pulling a Marvel/DC with that shit


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone actually defended Gaider here on that part...? That's what I'm not getting.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't defend this one. It's just a bad excuse. He should of just said "Oh well we fucked up, keep playing and enjoy" instead of "You didn't KNOW they REALLY died"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Has anyone actually defended Gaider here on that part...? That's what I'm not getting.



Some people in the Bioware forum are.. shit's just pants on head retarded.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Well of course. That's the BioWare Forums. Going there is like getting medical advice on 4chan. Everyone there is a braindead fool - both the people that bash the game and the people that side with it. That's why I don't go there. There's been no shortage of idiots there for the longest time.

Though I just got confused because of the way you kept say "you" like you were pointing out people in this thread that had been defending Gaider's ignorance/arrogance.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't believe some people find what Bioware said justifies their actions on reviving dead characters. It's just lazy writing and they can't just admit it... instead they come up with this elaborate lieexplanation. It would have suffice if they would have said, "We know bringing back dead characters will upset some people, but we feel the need to bring them back for a better story.. ect" Instead they said "We bring them back because we want to. If you don't like it, deal with it. You just _THINK_ they died." The way how they answered the question was very unprofessional and pisses me off. That's my 2 cents on it anyways. You guys can go on and keep eating whatever they shit out.



I do agree he could have explained it a lot better, but... 

"We know bringing back dead characters will upset some people, but we feel the need to bring them back for a better story.. ect"

I get the vibe that this is what he meant by it, he just said it more brashly than he should have. He doesn't speak for ALL of Bioware either, so getting upset at them is ridiculous.

_Anyways_... Does anyone else think that Fenris sounds like John Hannah in Spartacus when he yells. I got that feeling when he was calling out for his "master" the first time you go after him in the mansion. Made me smile.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I do agree he could have explained it a lot better, but...
> 
> "We know bringing back dead characters will upset some people, but we feel the need to bring them back for a better story.. ect"
> 
> I get the vibe that this is what he meant by it, *he just said it more brashly than he should have*.


Did you herp so much that you derp. 



> He doesn't speak for ALL of Bioware either, so getting upset at them is ridiculous.


He works for Bioware. He represents the company. Yes he does. Also maybe you don't know but he's the LEAD WRITER for DAO/DA2. So yeah.. he is Bioware.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Did you herp so much that you derp.
> 
> 
> He works for Bioware. He represents the company. Yes he does. Also maybe you don't know but he's the LEAD WRITER for DAO/DA2. So yeah.. he is Bioware.



Yeah, your right. One person always represents an entire group of people. That's why we have stereotypes, so we don't have to deal with individuals.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2011)

ITT: One person = multiple people! Might as well say David Gaider is the lead background designer for Mass Effect 2. Because, if he is ALL of BioWare, he made every BioWare game in its entirety.

If this rings true for everyone, does that mean Ubisoft no longer exists since Assassin Creed's lead writer quit?


----------



## Jade (Mar 26, 2011)

Thread is still wonderful I see .

I haven't finished my female playthrough. I should finish it, but I dunno.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Thread is still wonderful I see .
> 
> I haven't finished my female playthrough. I should finish it, but I dunno.



I'm playing through as the "witty/charming" male rogue right now. Bella here I come!

Then I'm gonna go onto the compassionate female mage.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

I SWEAR TO GOD
I spent 13 tries on the collector base mission to make only 2 members survive
If I have more than those 2 squadmates alive I will rage 
Or get the revived squadmates killed. Again 
but to be honest legion is in hibernate mode and grunt is trapped in his tank 
for now


JACOB ROCKET TO THE FACE VERSION 5 

also
I romanced Isabela
but her outfit didnt change
Seriously O:
I got the achievement but her outfit is that same


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike Laidlaw's final thoughts on Dragon Age 2..(Mike Laidlaw being the guy that took over when the guy who was the brains behind Dragon Age Origins,Brent Knowles,left the company in disgust at the direction Dragon Age was heading).



He doesn't understand why the reviews are poor and why people were upset about Dragon Age 2 and he considers the direction he went with Dragon Age 2 a great direction that will be pursued in Dragon Age 3 as well.

He also wants to make RPG's for people who don't like RPG's..


Edit:


*



			We wanted to make RPGs, especially fantasy RPGs, accessible, cool, and interesting to people who have been playing RPGs for the last seven years and not realizing that every time they ate food or went for a long run in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas, they were essentially grinding constitution. 

To me, that represents a huge audience that may have disregarded RPGs, especially fantasy, as being too hardcore or too confusing. And making certain changes to make the game palatable without ripping out the mechanics that make RPGs so fascinating to a stats guy or what have you. It keeps this genre evolving into something that's fresh and not stagnating.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2011)

What if you killed Shepard in ME2  ?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> What if you killed Shepard in ME2  ?



Laz Project part 2
Except TIM follows Miranda's idea:
Shepard gets a control chip in his head
SHepard to make the selfish or alliance choices gets shocked or something 

also is there a romance bug for Isabela?
I completed her romance but her outfit is the same D:


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope they  forbid the DA2 team from even seeing the ME3  team branch.



Axl Low said:


> Laz Project part 2
> Except TIM follows Miranda's idea:
> Shepard gets a control chip in his head
> SHepard to make the selfish or alliance choices gets shocked or something
> ...


Isabela in DA2 is a clusterfuck of bugs, if you speak with her in certain locations you do even prevent yourself from going any further with her subplot. Fucking monkey programmers.


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd romance her if she gets to wear pants afterwards.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

If you play as Morrigan's child Bioware is really running out of new compelling ideas and is recycling stuff
Baldur's Gate 2 iirc


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> If you play as Morrigan's child Bioware is really running out of new compelling ideas and is recycling stuff
> Baldur's Gate 2 iirc



All the good guys left, only a handful of incompetents stayed, pumping  stupid ideas out of their asses (I remember when David Gaider was worth something).
Witch Hunt was a fucking black hole, it left you with the same questions you had in the beginning.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> All the good guys left, only a handful of incompetents stayed, pumping  stupid ideas out of their asses (I remember when David Gaider was worth something).
> Witch Hunt was a fucking black hole, it left you with the same questions you had in the beginning.




I stopped at warden's keep and something else for DA O dlcs
I have over 7000 darkspawn kills in 8 files
no blight queller :/
2 files with 1000+ 

7 years and no characters age at all either

lol witch hunt
all we are going to get is a BG2 in DA
sure BG2 was epiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccc
but dont recycle it
it loses it's value :/


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I stopped at warden's keep and something else for DA O dlcs
> I have over 7000 darkspawn kills in 8 files
> no blight queller :/
> 
> ...



I  got DA: O + DLCs + Awakening, everything is original. Same for ME2.  Fucking bullshit when you consider they released DA: O mods way better than DLCs. I would have enjoyed a BGII in DA: O's engine, it could have given the guys at G3 and SHS a chance to release more mods.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> I  got DA: O + DLCs + Awakening, everything is original. Same for ME2.  Fucking bullshit when you consider they released DA: O mods way better than DLCs. I would have enjoyed a BGII in DA: O's engine, it could have given the guys at G3 and SHS a chance to release more mods.



lol awakening
i wish i had the option of not making awakening canon in DA2
Oghren soloing 2 ogres was really the only entertaining part of that
and that was part of a wall of text
wall of text with epic written on it > Awakening

I was so pissed when the crows stole my epic sword
i mean shit the crows would need like 7 people to carry that thing
weak little elves 
me and my friend joked that zevran 2 and zevran 3 had to help eachother jsut to get the sword off the ground because they couldnt carry it

haha 
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) elves


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> lol awakening
> i wish i had the option of not making awakening canon in DA2
> Oghren soloing 2 ogres was really the only entertaining part of that
> and that was part of a wall of text
> ...


I'm currently into a DA: O modded game, made the mistake of installing difficulty mods, even on easy and cheating skills (the armageddon spell mod) I still couldn't manage to kill the first ogre without a massive bloodbath .
Right now I'm trying to find an alchemist so that I can build up a bomb to clear the only path leading to Minas Oth  and save its inhabitants(it's a modded town).
My strongest party members are my main char ( a level 12 human noble mage, multiclassed it to mage/rogue/warrior specialized in summoning demons and elementals, I'm  waiting to get into Minas Oth so I can grab the fade walker and archmage specialization) and Alassa (a level 13  warlock desire demon, this chick is strong, she's a demon so she can't die, she does also have a stealth spell) and Ser Gilmore (there's a Ser Gilmore and a Castle Cousland mod) specialized into dual handed weapons.  No healers, I usually keep Morrigan and bring Leliana (as a bard) instead of the demon so that I can get buffs. Normal battles end up soon even on nightmare, the problems arise with huge battles, when I get fucked up even on easy 
Morrigan is specced as blood mage/shapeshifter, she can turn into a golem or demon (pretty strong as a demon) and powers up her buffs (divine auras and stuff) via blood.

My main is hot as fuck, I'm using the Claudia Black Morrigan's face from Dragon Age Redesigned.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Thrask is definitely the better Templar than Cullen, imo.



No, in act 3 he's revealed to be well-meaning but pretty damn stupid.

I mean, Grace is a fucking abomination and he doesn't even know.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there any mage that you save, that you don't end up killing later? I can't think of one.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, your right. One person always represents an entire group of people. That's why we have stereotypes, so we don't have to deal with individuals.


Then you obviously don't know how business works. 



Ciupy said:


> Mike Laidlaw's final thoughts on Dragon Age 2..(Mike Laidlaw being the guy that took over when the guy who was the brains behind Dragon Age Origins,Brent Knowles,left the company in disgust at the direction Dragon Age was heading).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the other writer who says Meyers is a great writer.  


AND this, from the same write who is trying to justify why Anders is homo. 

So basically she said Justice and Anders had intercourse.. when Justice is only a spirit of Justice. So much bullshit.


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2011)

All those movies with devil possessions are so...sexual


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Then you obviously don't know how business works.
> 
> 
> Don't forget the other writer who says Meyers is a great writer.
> ...



Justification for disliking her, get!


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So basically she said Justice and Anders had intercourse..



*headdesk* _That_ is what you took from that? You make as much sense as Stanley Woo's posts.

Also, everyone ignores the fact that Anders is NOT homosexual unless you romance him as a male. If you don't, he's straight.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2011)

Varric had became my favourite character when he killed Gascard


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *headdesk* _That_ is what you took from that? You make as much sense as Stanley Woo's posts.
> 
> Also, everyone ignores the fact that Anders is NOT homosexual unless you romance him as a male. If you don't, he's straight.



Pretty sure he's bisexual at the very least, with a leaning towards males, as indicated by his lingering romantic feelings towards Karl, or whatever the fuck his name was.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *headdesk* _That_ is what you took from that? You make as much sense as Stanley Woo's posts.
> 
> Also, everyone ignores the fact that Anders is NOT homosexual unless you romance him as a male. If you don't, he's straight.



An optimist will look at it positively, and pessimist will look at it negatively.

There are a lot of pessimists here with DA2. They'll look at anything, no matter what it is, and turn it into a reason to dislike the game.

For instance, "I disagree with how this person explained the reason characters are brought back from the dead... he is ALL of Bioware, therefore they all suck!"

Reasoning behind that logic? "That's how business works!" 

Next Hitler in the making?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *headdesk* _That_ is what you took from that? You make as much sense as Stanley Woo's posts.
> 
> Also, everyone ignores the fact that Anders is NOT homosexual unless you romance him as a male. If you don't, he's straight.


So much denial it hurts. 



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> For instance, "I disagree with how this person explained the reason characters are brought back from the dead... he is ALL of Bioware, therefore they all suck!"
> 
> Reasoning behind that logic? "That's how business works!"
> 
> Next Hitler in the making?


So if you call your phone company for being retarded and the guy you spoke with said "_deal with it_," you're just gonna say well that's just "him" and keep paying for your phone bill. I don't think so.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So much denial it hurts.
> 
> 
> So if you call your phone company for being retarded and the guy you spoke with said "_deal with it_," you're just gonna say well that's just "him" and keep paying for your phone bill. I don't think so.



Actually I'm going to ask for the manager, tell them their employee is not very helpful, and if that doesn't work I call again and hope for a different operator.

If you blame an entire company for one employee than you have something wrong with you. Employees come and go, they do not represent every single person in that company. What if you called again and the employee was nice as can be and got your problem solved in no time? Where's your logic then? 

"Oh the bad one beats out the good one, so the whole company sucks?"...

Like I said, this is the kind of backwards logic Hitler used to convince people ALL the Jews, Homosexuals, and Blacks had to die. 

You scare me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2011)

And it's only getting dumber... Dragon Age II thread turned into an elementary school play yard. No surprise considering most of the antis here.

Nuts to this and the children.


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2011)

Lets talk about Varric's chest hair. Seems like the thing has a fanbase of its own.


----------



## Juno (Mar 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Then you obviously don't know how business works.
> 
> 
> Don't forget the other writer who says Meyers is a great writer.
> ...



My, that's a lot of butthurt.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 26, 2011)

EVERYBODY GAAAAAAY


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmnlRiqGJKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rox15lCFfi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Is there any mage that you save, that you don't end up killing later? I can't think of one.



Outside of Bethany? ... hah, no, not really. 

Well, there's a couple of anonymous dudes in the Templar ending, of all places, that you can choose to help Cullen save, if you'll back him against Meredith. ('Kill them all!' 'Knight-Commander, they're surrendering.' 'Like I give a shit?' '... not even the Right of Annulment goes that far. No.')


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> Lets talk about Varric's chest hair. Seems like the thing has a fanbase of its own.


Paragon of Manliness


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 26, 2011)

You know why Fenris is better then Anders, Ryuji? 

If you side with the mages, you can convince Fenris that he should fight against all types of slavery. Anders is all too giddy if you sell Fenris back to Denarius.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Fenris was one of the better compatriots, his story was compelling, he actually had reason to be angsty and brooding, he didn't fuck around, he listened to reason, etc. Guy was fucking badass, i honestly think the only other companion i liked as much was Varric, because Varric was such a bro.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished the game a couple hours ago. Final fights were pretty epic if a little easy.


*Spoiler*: _As for the plot_ 



I ended up hating both sides . I sided with the mages despite proving time and again that most mages were evil. Commander Meredith was a complete whacko but Anders blowing up the chantry almost completely nullified that. Really wtf?  I stuck by him though I personally wanted to kill him. I stuck by him for consistencies sake and I've kind of always wanted to destroy the Chantry, just not like this. Anders' character is completely ruined now. WTF Gaider? WTF?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmnlRiqGJKQ[/YOUTUBE]



Why must all these videos have shitty techno overlaying the action?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> You know why Fenris is better then Anders, Ryuji?
> 
> If you side with the mages, you can convince Fenris that he should fight against all types of slavery. Anders is all too giddy if you sell Fenris back to Denarius.



I like Fenris better then Anders to. He's actually the only party member (besides Varric) that isn't a dick. 



Lord Yu said:


> Finished the game a couple hours ago. Final fights were pretty epic if a little easy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _As for the plot_
> ...


Gaider didn't write Anders for DA2. Jenifer Helper did.  But all in all, I think Anders character deterioration was done well. He was probably the best character in DA2 but that doesn't mean I have to like him. Well I do, but only because of Awakening... he's still a dick.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 27, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> You know why Fenris is better then Anders, Ryuji?
> 
> If you side with the mages, you can convince Fenris that he should fight against all types of slavery. Anders is all too giddy if you sell Fenris back to Denarius.



Also, pretty much every time Fenris acts like a total dick to you, he apologizes for it later.

And when he betrayed me to the Pride demon in the Fade, his apology wasn't full of excuses like Isabela's; it was a flat-out 'I knew better, and I still fucked up. I was wrong.' Even when I went off on him with the Ruthless dialogue option of 'Fucking stab me in the back again and I'll end your shit', he just went 'I won't. I promise'.

So, he's a guy with severe anger issues, but he's also a man about it.

Now if we just had a scene of him ever apologizing to Merrill, that's be perfect. 

Oh, and another reason Fenris is the better man; he doesn't often have opportunity to show it, but notice how gentle he was with that kid on the magistrate's son mission, or that elven slave girl when you went to confront Hadriana. The dude actually does have empathy.

Really, the analogy to early Wolverine is almost exact.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished the game. The final battle was really easy, haha. Didn't use a single heal. And the ending was kind of underwhelming.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really laughed out loud when Meredith became Super Woman and started flying and jumping around. I know they had to make her some sort of threat for a full group but that was just really cheesy.

And I felt like Bioware dropped the ball with the Templar-Mage conflict at the end after seeing Orsino turn to blood magic and turning into an abomination, as it really left a bad taste in my mouth. It would appear that every single Mage that wants to oppose the Templars eventually turns to Blood Magic and goes crazy which kills all credibility for their cause.

The only justification you have to side with Mages is based on your own moral judgement that you shouldn't judge an entire group based on the actions of a few yet almost every single rogue Mage you end up fighting always turns to Blood Magic and Demon use. 

I would have liked to see some of the Rogue mages at least stick to their guns and say they will not use Blood Magic because they want to show that magic is not dangerous to other people rather than go crazy and give you a reason to slaughter them.

In the end, the only real reason to oppose the Templars is because Meredith and a bunch of Templars are real assholes to Mages. While it can be argued that its because of these more extremist Templars that push the Mages to blood magic, the story doesn't ever give you a reason to actually root for the Mages' cause. Anders became a complete joke at the end and I ended up not having any reason to actually defend the Mages after Orsino turned Demon besides my own personal moral compass. 




Well, the game was okay, not as crap as some people make it out to be, but not great either. I would probably rate it a 7/10 compared to Dragon Age: Origins 8.5/10.

Now I don't know if I want to do another playthrough because of all the repetitive dungeons...


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2011)

Meredith is a jedi so it all makes sense.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2011)

Rios said:


> Meredith is a jedi so it all makes sense.


but only anders turns into a sith  

why she gotta hate on all the other force users 

but honestly all the rogue mages resort to blood magic, making even siding them really a pain.

i mean when i play as a mage, i feel like siding the the templars cause all the other mages are fucking douches and can't control their powers


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2011)

To be honest, I've wanted to destroy the Chantry since the first game.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

I killed Anders, Lord Yu.  Fuck that piece of shit.

I'm on my second game and am at the Qunari part again.  I have a hard time not feeling sympathetic for them.  The Arishok makes a lot of good points.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Mar 27, 2011)

^
Same here.
Never really liked the idea of a religious group controlling my dear mages.


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2011)

Like the Quinary are better with their mages


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> To be honest, I've wanted to destroy the Chantry since the first game.


seconded. not because of the mage thing tho, but because of what they did to the Dales. fucking Exalted Marches.


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2011)

I just wanted to destroy everything.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just wanted to destroy everything.


What's that Sandvich? "KILL THEM ALL"? Good idea! Huahahaha!

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just wanted to destroy everything.



Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone got ahead of himself.

//HbS


----------



## Gowi (Mar 27, 2011)

> i mean when i play as a mage, i feel like siding the the templars cause all the other mages are fucking douches and can't control their powers



My male mage totally did that, siding with the templars. Though to be honest, my mage was so anti-blood magic it made Merrill cry so hard so it was a big duh when Anders gave him no choice.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just wanted to destroy everything.


play magicka  you can kill and destroy everything

and mages need not use blood magic to be awesome


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> play magicka  you can kill and destroy everything
> 
> and mages need not use blood magic to be awesome



Need to grow additional fingers first :/


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2011)

i can't play it on my low end machine


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 27, 2011)

Isabela & Fenris are great. Almost as good as Varric and Fenris.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying the mods way too much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gonna play the whole game as half nude Hake.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm enjoying the mods way too much.
> 
> Gonna play the whole game as half nude Hake.



I just finished my game playing with a topless Hawke.


*Spoiler*: _Synopsis of my game and thoughts_ 




Male Mage, went full Primal, took most of the talents from Force Mage and Spirit Healer, and then rounded it off with upgraded Mind Blast and Force Cage... and a Heal with my final talent point. Played through on Nightmare.

Once my character started, he immediately took off his armor and that's how he rolled for most of the game. The armor would only come on if I had to reload a fight three or four times, or if I really needed mana regen.

I played him as a jokester looking for fun, and generally as a guy who was indifferent about the problems of Kirkwall. It was pretty entertaining that way.

I used Carver as my tank for the first part of the game, but... my character, being the irresponsible guy that he is, took Carver into the Deep Roads without Anders, since he wanted Isabella with them instead of a healer. So it was pretty sad when he left the Deep Roads with one less companion/sibling.

From Act 2 onwards, my party consisted of mainly Fenris, Isabela, and either Merril or Anders. Fenris is probably one of the coolest companions in a Bioware game. It's almost too bad that they didn't just have him fight with his gauntleted fists.

The fights were fun early on, but after a while they became a chore since enemy rogues are straight killers who would steal all of my potions to regain their 8000 HP.

Isabela was the romance, but since Hawke told her it was just for fun, that's all it stayed at. It was quite sad after the whole deal with his mother, Isabela comes in to talk with him and then says that he still has people who care about him... like Aveline. It was sad, but I laughed due to the awkwardness of it.

I don't really remember too many of the important decisions in the game, so I'm just going to list the final ones that I made. Helped Anders, sided with mages, let Anders come with me, said adios to Sebastian, who I barely used anyway, and then I got Fenris to come back. That's about it for the decisions.

Other decisions that I remember: spared Merrill's tribe, mainly because it seemed buggy if I went with the slaughter version, and I felt bad that after helping Feynriel, his mother goes back to the Dalish and she ends up fighting the Champion; took the lyrium bit away from Varric; helped Isabela; spared Fenris' sister.

Anyway, the ending was sort of "meh". The wrap-up of Hawke's story just wasn't very satisfying.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

putting this down to 1000G Bayonetta
Brb


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, Bayonetta.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

^careful G


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Lol, Bayonetta.



I've had much more fun with Bayonetta than DA2 :/



Zen-aku said:


> ^careful G



COMING STRAIGHT OUTTA KIRKWALL
When something happens in Lowtown
Nothing happens in Lowtown
Just another slaver dead


----------



## Jesus (Mar 28, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Just to show some of my favorite pics of my adventures in Kirkwall with my lawful good male warrior, and chaotic sarcastic female rogue.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




what was Leliana doing in your bedroom?  I only met her in the throne room for Sebastian's quest.


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 28, 2011)

Finished DA II yesterday. Imo Varric is the only character worth mentioning, Bioware made a really good job creating him. The other ones...meh... Isabella got nice curves though. 

Played a male warrior with a big ass sword. Always the good boy of course.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesus said:


> what was Leliana doing in your bedroom?  I only met her in the throne room for Sebastian's quest.



Face morph, switching Isabella out for Leliana.  But you already know that...


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2011)

but why did you use the vanilla leliana


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

God do I hate jpeg.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

^ Heh, nice. I'm thinking about replacing Fenris with Alistair to romance him... but then the voice would kill me.... hhhhhnnnnnnngghh----!!!!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm bored, so I'm gonna compare all of Origins companions to DA2's companions on a scale of ten.

*Origins - *

Alistair: **********

Leliana: ********

Morrigan: *********

Oghren: *

Shale: *****

Sten: ******

Wynne: ***

Zevran: ********

*Dragon Age II -
*
Anders: *******

Aveline: *******

Bethany: ******

Carver: *****

Fenris: **********

Isabela: *********

Merrill: ********

Sebastian: *******

Varric: **********


Now you do it, and we will once and for all find out who the greatest party members are! Muhahahahahahaaha!!!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Sebastian: *******

> Shale: *****

You just went full retard. Not even trolling.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Oghren is my all time favorite!

btw I really want a beard mode where everybody, women, dogs and demons included, has a beard.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

I assume we are doing this based on the character personality, growth, combat usefulness... basically all factors?

*Origins - *

Alistair: 10/10

Leliana: 8/10

Morrigan: 3/10

Oghren: 6/10

Shale: 5/10

Sten: 6/10

Wynne: 7/10

Zevran: 4/10


*Awakening -*

Anders - 8/10

Nathaniel - 10/10

Justice - 3/10

Oghren - 8/10

Sigrun - 7/10

Velanna - 2/10

(Not including Mhairi)


*Dragon Age II -*

Anders: 5/10

Aveline: 7/10

Bethany: 7/10

Carver: 4/10

Fenris: 10/10

Isabela: 10/10

Merrill: 9/10

Sebastian: 8/10

Varric: 10/10


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Sebastian: *******
> 
> > Shale: *****
> 
> You just went full retard. Not even trolling.



Thanks for letting me know.

Sorry, I never used him. Wasn't necessary. He was funny and all, but I never found him useful enough to rate him any higher. Besides, your scale is not weighted the same as mine. So make up your own, I'm sure plenty of people will call you a retard for your ratings as well.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

ah well why not
although personality and usefulness are two very different things so I will be using only personality for this one

Origins:

Alistair: 7
Leliana: 9
Morrigan: 4
Oghren: 100
Shale: 6
Sten: 2
Wynne: 2.5
Zevran: 10

Awakening:

Anders: 5
Nathaniel: 3
Justice: 5
Oghren: 10 (sorry bro, you were less funny there)
Sigrun: 9
Velanna: 1

Dragon Age II:

Anders: 8
Aveline: 3
Bethany: 2
Carver: 6
Fenris: 9
Isabella: 4
Merrill: 5
Sebastian:7
Varric: 9.5


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: the Qun -- I was reading a novel today and a passage jumped out and hit me in the eyeballs.  The narrator was talking about the nation opposed to his own homeland, but its eerie just what a correspondence his words had to the whole 'Qunari culture' debate.

I present to you a quote of his words, with all setting-specific references edited out and made something more generic, so I can preserve the stinger at the end.



> "The [enemy] were never helpless; not simply because they were militarists, but because they refused to delude themselves to avoid effort and pain. Their [rulers] were mostly honest and honorable men by their own standards; however brutal and regressive their code, they lived by it, worked for it, were ready to die for it. They dreamed grandly, and accomplished much: if their [laborers] were so much machinery, so many work-animals to them, then they were carefully tended machinery and well-kept animals. There is no substitute for freedom; I kept my faith that we would solve our problems through it but I was sometimes uneasily aware that there were some in [my home nation] -- share-croppers, slumdwellers, the peons of the [plantations] -- who might have been willing to change places for the assurance of food and medicine and a roof. Nor was all of the surplus squeezed from the workers spent on war and repression and luxury. [They] truly loved beauty and hated ugliness and vulgarity and waste. Much that they built and made had a haunting loveliness. In the end only this was certain: these were not my people, and I wanted to go home..."



Oh, the book in question?  _Marching Through Georgia_, by S.M. Stirling.  Yup, that's right.  The narrator here is talking about the Domination of the Draka.

Now, the Qun has a distinct difference (the lack of the ruling caste making an overt division between themselves and the laboring and soldiering castes, and wallowing in luxury); the Draka are cheerfully willing to admit they serve only themselves, while even the ruling-caste Qun seem as much captured by their system as anyone else.

But still, the correspondence is fucking eerie.

And doubles my determination that I would rather be killed than live under the Qun.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

*Origins - *

Alistair: 7/10

Leliana: 5/10

Morrigan: 8/10

Oghren: 6/10

Shale: 7/10

Sten: 8/10

Wynne: 9/10

Zevran: -999/10


*Dragon Age II -*

Aveline: 6/10

Bethany: 4/10

Carver: 1/10

Fenris: 0/10

Isabela: -999/10

Merrill: 5/10

Sebastian: 0/10

Varric: 7/10

Anders: 2/10


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> *Origins - *
> 
> 
> Wynne: 9/10
> ...



You just went full retard. Not even trolling.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

Alistair: 9/10: After knowing everything I could he is totally ossim 
Funny ppl ftw

Leliana: 9/10
I love her! Singing, dancing, wine and Leianna, Her DLC is total ossim

Morrigan: 6/10
I liked her at first because she was the black magic ice queen
I love the ice queen personality 
But the whole gimme babies or leave thing was :/

Oghren: 8/10
MY FUNNY OSSIM DWARF YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Great off tank as well

Shale: 5/10
Was good exploring her the first tiem around but... got stale fast. 

Sten: 6/10
Cookies and Cake he likes. 

Wynne: 8/10
Underrated character that made the game alot easier and being an uber spirit healer was so cool

Zevran: 4/10


Awakening -

Anders - 6/10

Nathaniel - 8/10

Justice - 3/10

Oghren - 9/10

Sigrun - 7/10

Velanna - Never got her


Dragon Age II -

Anders: 4/10

Aveline: 7/10

Bethany: 8/10

Carver: 2/10

Fenris: ???/10 havent explored his character

Isabela: 10/10

Merrill: 9/10

Sebastian: ???/10 dont have dlc

Varric: 10/10 Dwarves are always relevant


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Leliana: 9/10
> I love her! Singing, dancing, wine and Leianna, *Her DLC is total ossim*



Especially the implied rape part


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Nathaniel for best Dragon Age character ever. 

Though it's refreshing to see Alistair love here instead of all the Alistair hate I witnessed in the past on /v/ and GameFAQs.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

I tire of Feris' constant balling about how he was enslaved by a mage and all mages are ticking time bombs yadayada. His entire character revolves around this.

Isabella is just a whore. Other than that, there is nothing to her character. Eye candy. She is the Zevran of Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Nathaniel for best Dragon Age character ever.
> 
> Though it's refreshing to see Alistair love here instead of all the Alistair hate I witnessed in the past on /v/ and GameFAQs.



Alistair is easily my favorite part of Origins. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

I wanted him to slap his sister. A man can dream


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Alistair is easily my favorite part of Origins. Haters gonna hate.



Having him made up for Morrigan's "You know I'm better than you, because I show cleavage even though Wynne can do everything I can do but better. But I'm still better. Because I'm Morrigan. And my mom's the Witch of the Wilds and I hate her so help me kill her, but I still hate you. And everyone. I hate my life. Why am I always so alone? "


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Having him made up for Morrigan's "You know I'm better than you, because I show cleavage even though Wynne can do everything I can do but better. But I'm still better. Because I'm Morrigan. And my mom's the Witch of the Wilds and I hate her so help me kill her, but I still hate you. And everyone. I hate my life. Why am I always so alone? "



Having him AND her together was amazing. Best. commentary. ever.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Zevran puts Morrigan in her place better though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrigan and Alistair were great foils
Good Templar Angel
Ebil Dark Magic Girl

To be honest I don't think Morrigan would be as rated as high as she would with me without Alistair being around to be a foil.
sure she got a 6/10 from me but that's mostly because she really let her powerlust consume her towards the end.
I thought she was pretty good very ice queen up until that point.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll join in the fun. Rating on how much I like them as a character. 


*Origins -*

*Alistair: 11/10* 
Better than perfection... imo.

*Leliana: 5/10*
Kinda boring.

*Morrigan: 9/10*
Love her bitchy personality. She has class. 

*Oghren: 8/10*
Funny guy. What's not to like. 

*Shale: 8/10*
Another funny character. <3

*Sten: 8/10*
He's actually pretty chill once you get to know him. 

*Wynne: 7/10*
Feels like a mother. Kinda boring, but yet feels good to have one around. 

*Zevran: 5/10*
Oh lordy. 


*Awakening -*

*Anders - 9/10*
Only redeeming quality of this shit expansion.

*Nathaniel - 8/10*
I thought I would hate him... but he's... pretty chill. 

*Justice - 8/10*
I don't understand why peole don;t like Justice, I thought he was awesome. 

*Oghren - 9/10*
They turn this funny guy to an even more funny guy. 

*Velanna - 7/10*
Sorta bitchy... well, very bitchy.. but I like that. Bitch's got balls. 


*Dragon Age II -*

*Anders: 8/10*
Indecisive as fuck when it comes to Anders in DA2. He probably has the best character development if you played Awakening. You get to see his character deteriorate from happy care free guy in Awakening to DA2 where be becomes the villain.. not to mention most hated. _Hurts so good._ 

*Aveline: 6/10*
Ehhhhh.... 

*Bethany: 4/10*
Nice but boring, turned Bitch later int he game. Has no class. 

*Carver: 9/10*
Bro of the years all years. 

*Fenris: 9/10*
He's alright once you get to know him. Well done character. He's just confused and doesn't know what he wants. 

*Isabela: 8/10*
Pretty funny. I like her "Enemies everywhere!" line. Making fun of ME. She's got jokes. 

*Merrill: 1/10*
Worst character ever. 

*Sebastian: 9/10*
I usually don't like religious characters, but Vael is awesome. 

*Varric: 8/10*
A bro who is pretty neutral about everything. Cool story time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Merill is not a boss


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Velanna = 7/10

Can't. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

Who is Velanna? I never met her in DA:A


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

She's a stereotypical Dalish Elf who contributes nothing to anything.

You're not missing out on anything.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaaand since I really dont have anything better to do an explanation of the ratings is in order.

*Alistair: 7*
Nice guy, nice pal but damn he is soft and it didnt go well with me. Yea you can "harden" him without taking any clothes off but this comes a bit later in the game. Still, thumbs up, a very well made character.
*Leliana: 9*
Haha "I tried to be merciful!" . She is fucking crazy and I fucking love it. And then she starts singing and tell kiddie stories with serious face aaand I fell in love. 
*Morrigan: 4*
HEY THERE RESIDENT BITCH! Though I gotta admit the chats I had with her were pretty interesting and her giggle was rewarding. "Its a bit cold here, why dont you come to my tent" well then SET YOUR TENT ON FIRE, WHAT YOU NEED ME FOR. I thought I'd have a chance to off her like I pretty much did with all other characters. 
*Oghren: 100*
Pushing it to the limit! You go mad, you start killing things and thats all there is to it. Cant think of a single thing I disliked about this character.
*Shale: 6*
He......I mean she seems very damn interesting, problem is I already finished the game when I got the DLC so I wasnt that interested in exploring characters. Unfortunate because she certainly has more depth than, say, Kasumi.
*Sten: 2*
Screw you, buddy! And the funny thing is - he approves of this!
*Wynne: 2.5*
Hello there generic old healer. How you doin? She was pretty much what I was expecting. Trying to advice me? Screw you right after Sten.
*Zevran: 10*
My god they really hit the nail with this fellow. Most hilarious conversations in the whole game but but unfortunatelly not the profession I really like nor the.....advances I really like.

Awakening:

*Anders: 5*
Sup comic relief who talks and looks like Alistair. Geez! At least he does his job well. Cracking jokes I mean. Plus he brings a nice contrast to Wynne.
*Nathaniel: 3*
Yea yea I know you are the guy who will bring the honor back to his family, YOU REALLY DONT NEED TO REMIND ME OF THIS EVERY FUCKING TIME YOU ASSHOLE! At least his scream when activating bardic abilities is fucking manly so bonus point for that.
*Justice: 5*
Never been a fan of lawful good characters however this guy brought back some fond Legion memories plus really made me think what to say so props.
*Oghren: 10 (sorry bro, you were less funny there)*
A slightly watered down version of Oghren here. They shouldnt have brought him back especially when in the epilogue it says "he settled down and named his daughter after The Warden" but I should really stop looking at story continuity in Awakening bleh.
*Sigrun: 9*
She was endearing I give her that. Maybe overestimating her a little but she was such a nice change after Originis where every female dwarf gives you the evil eye or simply wants to use you.
*Velanna: 1*
Angry elf. Worst character in DA games so far. Dont want to say, even think more about her.

Dragon Age II:

*Anders: 8*
Now I dont like his personality that much however the transition from Awakening is very well done in my opinion and everything leading to the big bang.........it makes sense. Well done.
*Aveline: 3*
I tried to like her and her square jaw but her last companion quest simply killed it for me. Overblown and frustrating to no end. Maybe if they gave some more backstory on her marriage with Wesley.....nah no time for that I am sure.
*Bethany: 2*
I am surprised so many people like her. Guess everybody wants a supportive sibling heh. So bland........ugh I didnt even care enough to kill her.
*Carver: 6*
Annoying? Certainly. Having personality? Certainly again. Heaps better than Bethany.
*Fenris: 9*
Wow I had no idea I'd like this fellow so much. Yea some emo shit but its easily forgotten. Probably the most complex character they came up with and a pleasure to talk with.
*Isabella: 4*
Well yea she has some depth. But the fanservice sign is just too big every time I look at her. I mean come on, for some the no pants may be arousing but for me its "please keep your distance" .
*Merrill: 5*
Oh dear. Hello there Liara. Cute exterior you have but eventually you turn out pretty darn dangerous......oh wait thats a different game. Or maybe not. Still, her voice hits all the right spots.
*Sebastian:7*
A badass religious man? Sign me up! Although I may overrated him a bit. Still his resolve(he cant be corrupted in the Fade) is rock solid and I respect that.
*Varric: 9.5*
Bro!!!!! Reminds me of Garrus for some weird reason. Like hey fuck the established rules, I am on my own! A person close to me betrayed me and you are given the chance to spare him or let Varric/Garrus kill him! Eeeh never mind, still will spend my evening trying to outdrink him.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Velanna = 7/10
> 
> Can't. Stop. Laughing.



I'm not the one who gave Merrill a 9/10.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Why you dislike her so Shoko?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm not the one who gave Merrill a 9/10.



She earned it - even if you don't like your character, her voice acting was better, backstory was better, and her usefulness was leagues and leagues beyond what Velanna was actually capable of. You could've gotten any other Elf NPC we see in the Dalish camp and it would have been no different from Velanna.

Though I would just be wasting my breath (time) trying to validate Merrill, especially over someone as meager as Velanna. The more perceptive people see it already.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why you dislike her so Shoko?


I thought she was chill at first but the more I went into her character, the more I despise her. I'm not fond of the oh so stupid it's so cute personality. I just think it's stupid. I don't like the under-confident-ness of her voice. I hate how she thinks she knows what she's doing, and ends up getting the whole clan killed. Could of been prevented I know, but I killed them all anyways because of her stupidity. It's so bad, but seeing her cry and telling me I was right all along feels so damn good. I'll have to thank Bioware for giving me that option.  



Garrus said:


> She earned it - even if you don't like your character, her voice acting was better, backstory was better, and her usefulness was leagues and leagues beyond what Velanna was actually capable of. You could've gotten any other Elf NPC we see in the Dalish camp and it would have been no different from Velanna.


I don't really care for Velanna if you're gonna compare the two. She was average, just a bit bitchy.... then again I could care less about Merrill as well...  I'm sure if Velanna was in a full game and not expansion her character will have more development. Merrill does have a better voice actor and a better develop background, but that doesn't mean I'll like her more. I said I was rating them on how much I like them as a character. Not how well done. Also dude, I know you love her, I'm not hating on her because you like her, chill. Not everyone is gonna like Merrill.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaah yes I'll have to thank Bioware for letting me kill the whole clan


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Rios said:


> Aaah yes I'll have to thank Bioware for letting me kill the whole clan



You think this is some kind of joke?  I take gaming seriously.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

And so do I. Otherwise I wouldnt replay a game just so I can kill a character I missed on my first playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm glad we understand each other. Lets hug this shit out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Batarian bros.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me figure out what they are doing first.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you denying my hug?


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww hell no, just making sure my ass is safe :33


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll take good care of that sweet ass. :ho


----------



## Gowi (Mar 28, 2011)

*Origins*

*Alistair
Sten
Morrigan*
_Secret Companion_
Oghren
Zevran
Leliana
Shale
Wynne

*Awakening*

*Anders
Justice*
Nathaniel
Oghren
Sigrun
Velanna

*Dragon Age II*

*Fenris
Isabela
Varric*
Carver
Bethany
Anders
Sebastian
Merrill
Aveline

I think I'd rank them like this, I haven't disliked a character beyond not enjoying them and Seb and Anders were pretty close to being grouped with orange. Merrill has grown on me, but there is still grating feelings personally.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Gowi said:


> *Origins*
> 
> *Alistair
> Sten
> ...



Yeah I didn't really hate anyone either... I just didn't care about them at all. Like Wynne, Oghren, and Carver. Just nothing special about them at all.

I don't get the hate for Bethany. Sure she's pretty normal, but her conversations with people like Isabela are priceless, and she adds a lot more to the story than Carver. Having Bethany with you makes choosing sides that much more difficult, cause she's your little sister. It adds a lot, at least for me. 

The first time I played she naturally added a Mage bias for me. She proves that not all Mages will resort to blood magic and it's great creating your own back story of having to protect her all her life... Carver makes sense when you play as a female Mage, because then it kind of reverses roles... but that's only one of the six choices that he adds much to. Again, for me at least.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't really care for Velanna if you're gonna compare the two. She was average, just a bit bitchy.... then again I could care less about Merrill as well...  I'm sure if Velanna was in a full game and not expansion her character will have more development. Merrill does have a better voice actor and a better develop background, but that doesn't mean I'll like her more. I said I was rating them on how much I like them as a character. Not how well done. Also dude, I know you love her, I'm not hating on her because you like her, chill. Not everyone is gonna like Merrill.



Hm, I think someone's still bitter about their Dalish Warden getting jilted.

My ratings:

*DA*

*Alistair*: 7/10, was pretty funny and entertaining overall, thought the "swooping" joke in DA2 was pretty bad though.

*Leliana*: 6/10, talked way too much, I think I eventually started tuning out her conversations. Her accent was cute though. Maybe next time I'll see her romance all the way through.

*Morrigan*: 10/10, who knew she could be so worldly from the confines of her own hut and occasional trips to the tavern. Rated highly due to her romance and in-game events.

*Oghren*: 8/10, drunk and funny dwarf.

*Shale*: 8/10, almost seemed like you were conversing with David Gaider, the way all of her sentences ended with a "yes?". Entertaining though.

*Sten*: 6/10, he's cool, but since I didn't take him with me often, I didn't really get much of his opinion. Good in fights though.

*Wynne*: 6/10, I liked her story development.

*Zevran*: 6/10, he was cool and didn't hit on my first Warden, but he seems to have a thing for my Dwarven Warden's stones. His accent combined with his appearance really did not endear him to me.


*Awakening* -

*Anders* - 6/10, didn't really like the Alistair clone.

*Nathaniel* - 7/10, I liked his development.

*Justice *- 6/10, don't really remember too much of his development.

*Oghren *- 7/10, he got stronger, but didn't seem as funny.

*Velanna *- 6/10, I just remember a rock falling on her during the epilogue. Would not have remembered her name if it wasn't already listed on here.

*Sigrun *- 6/10, got her last, so there wasn't much development. Couldn't get the Grey Warden ritual completed.


*DA2 *-

*Anders*: 7/10, got more development, but got more whiny too. 

*Aveline*: 7/10, I thought her romance quest was pretty cute in an "aw, shucks," sort of way. The freckles added to that. She loses points for making Hawke look like a loser when she didn't show up for the date with Donnic at the Hanged Man.

*Bethany*: -/10, will have an opinion on the 2nd playthrough

*Carver*: 10/10, died in the Deep Roads, rated high because that left a strong impact.

*Fenris*: 10/10, best entrance for a companion in a Bioware game, EVER. I wasn't expecting him, just more Tevinter slavers. He's also a critical machine and has some pretty funny interactions with Isabela. I also liked his voice and the way he chuckles... and his special way of reaching someone's heart.:33 It would've been nice to see more development between him and his sister.

*Isabela*: 9/10, seemed to work pretty well with the joking comments. "I like big boats and I cannot lie."

*Merrill*: 7/10, she looks pretty weird without her original armor and scarf on. Almost like her neck is too long. She's a charming character, but her quests just seemed so buggy. 

*Sebastian*: 5/10, felt closer to all of the other companions than this guy. Maybe if he had joined with me in Act 1 I would feel differently, but he seemed more like someone who goes to Hawke when he's got problems rather than hanging out with him more often. Had no problem picking the annoying Anders over him. Maybe I'll like him better in another playthrough.

*Varric*: 9/10, the guy's got 'awesome' written all over him. I remember a "bar brawl" in the Hanged Man, three of my guys were busy in one corner, leaving Merrill alone to deal with an elite archer. Then I suddenly hear a familiar click sound in the back, I swivel the view around and what do I see? Varric's come out of his backroom and is pwning the place up. His massive DPS got the attention of the female archer and she started firing her shots his way. It was a pretty cool feeling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

*God Tier*
Morrigan
Isabela
Shale


*High Teir*
Merril
Sigurn
Ogrhen
Zeveran
Fenris
Sebastian
Avaline
Carver
Velana

*Mid Teir*
Sten
Alister
Anders in Awakening
Nathaniel
Justice
Lelianna
Secret Companion


*Low teir*
Your Dog
Bethany

*Shit Teir*
Anders in DA2


----------



## FFLN (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Secret Companion*
> 
> 
> *Low teir*
> ...



Who's the secret companion?

And it's funny that you grouped Bethany and the Dog together.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

The dog was so shitty in DA2.  



> Hm, I think someone's still bitter about their Dalish Warden getting jilted.


lol Mods help me fix this issue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Who's the secret companion?
> 
> And it's funny that you grouped Bethany and the Dog together.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Logain




and yeah i thought it was funny 




> The dog was so shitty in DA2.


Yeah cause he was so amazing and deep and Worth taking up a hole character spot in DAO


----------



## FFLN (Mar 28, 2011)

I liked the Dog in DA2. It could tank like 2-3 backstabs... and after 30 seconds do it all over again.



> lol Mods help me fix this issue.



Mods fix a lot of things.

I haven't gotten that companion yet, so it's no wonder that I don't think of him much.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dog was way better in DA2. Like you said, it doesn't need a whole spot, and the character interactions were more frequent. I loved going home to see who was waiting with my dog.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Velanna = 7/10
> 
> Can't. Stop. Laughing.





Garrus said:


> She's a stereotypical Dalish Elf who contributes nothing to anything.
> 
> You're not missing out on anything.



See Krory. I can never read you. This is why you are a good troll O:


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Re: the Qun -- I was reading a novel today and a passage jumped out and hit me in the eyeballs.  The narrator was talking about the nation opposed to his own homeland, but its eerie just what a correspondence his words had to the whole 'Qunari culture' debate.
> 
> I present to you a quote of his words, with all setting-specific references edited out and made something more generic, so I can preserve the stinger at the end.
> 
> ...



I think the most chilling line in the whole game is Fenris commenting that the Kotojun "has the eyes of a slave."


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah cause he was so amazing and deep and Worth taking up a hole character spot in DAO



Oh, what I meant was his strength/attack. It's pretty shitty compare to the one in DAO.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2011)

I never use it. Sounds like a cheap help which I dont really need.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 29, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> and she adds a lot more to the story than Carver.



I don't exactly agree, love that you are on the same 'they are all good, three dimensional characters' page as I am, though. 

It's really about you made the story in your head, my first run was dramatic hell which ended up my Hawke (rogue, male) losing everyone he ever loved and the only things keeping him moving on was Varric, Isabella and the drink. It was awesome.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 29, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I don't exactly agree, love that you are on the same 'they are all good, three dimensional characters' page as I am, though.
> 
> It's really about you made the story in your head, my first run was dramatic hell which ended up my Hawke (rogue, male) losing everyone he ever loved and the only things keeping him moving on was Varric, Isabella and the drink. It was awesome.



Yeah, to be fair, I haven't really given Carver a fair run, but I just felt like Bethany added so much to your own backstory. Protecting a little sister from Templars made the decision of who to side with a lot more engaging on my first run. I'll have to see how Carver plays out when I run a female Mage.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 29, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, to be fair, I haven't really given Carver a fair run, but I just felt like Bethany added so much to your own backstory. Protecting a little sister from Templars made the decision of who to side with a lot more engaging on my first run. I'll have to see how Carver plays out when I run a female Mage.



For me; the brotherly bond and the respect of Carver's own ambitions led me to ultimately understand and let him evolve in his own way. This was another one who sided with the templar, partially to Carver and the fact every mage Hawke had encountered were uncontrollable idiots who always succumbed to blood magic and demon possession.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 30, 2011)

Gowi said:


> For me; the brotherly bond and the respect of Carver's own ambitions led me to ultimately understand and let him evolve in his own way. This was another one who sided with the templar, partially to Carver and the fact every mage Hawke had encountered were uncontrollable idiots who always succumbed to blood magic and demon possession.



Yeah, so I guess it works both ways. I guess the hate for both of them is unwarranted. Just depends on how you play and how you evolve your own story and relationship with these characters...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 30, 2011)

They should of given Fenris his heart punch as a actual usable ability rather then just a cutscene power. Make it like assassinate and pretty much kill all the minion level baddies in a hit and does massive damage against everything else.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 30, 2011)

Exclusive meeting with EA and Bioware regarding DA2.

[YOUTUBE]S__mzTw0bdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2011)

OMGOMGOMG  



After buying the ME2 DLC
I have exactly enough for Sebastian 

Varric
Archer Hawke
Sebastian 

UNLIMITED ARROW WORKS


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

Who will be the fourth musketeer?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2011)

Just curious is there any news about new DA2 DLC?

Actual plot DLC?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Just curious is there any news about new DA2 DLC?
> 
> Actual plot DLC?



The only rumor I heard about is the "Ancient Evil" under Kirkwall. Supposedly the reason why Kirkwall has so many blood mage is due to the fact Kirwall is right in the area where there's a hole between RL and the fade. So being influence by demons is easier.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 30, 2011)

>Ancient Evil


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a tentacle monster.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

I quite like the idea... I mean it would kinda explain the shit writing for why everyone went pants on head retard at the end of DA2. The concept is in the game (codex) but it's only a rumored DLC by fan from fans. 

ALSO I will not be surprise if there's a DLC for a Grey Warden Quest.... you know that one quest that was so important the warden's couldn't stay in Kirkwall to help.  

Speaking of that part, I like it if you let Alistair be a warden in  DAO. He shows up there instead of that one dude. My face was all like " *_* " when he showed up there with my bro Carver. I feel like.. my bro was in good hands and I can trust Alistair to take care of him. Also, Alistair seems a lot happier as a Warden. Feels good man.


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe I'll have another chance to off him


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

I sense Alistair envy. :ho


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea its easier to abuse a single grey warden than the king


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2011)

I doubt there will be any DLC that take place after the end of DA2.


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's speculation, spoiler for DA2 ending_ 




I got a real KOTOR2 vibe from the ending, that they're planning DA3 to deal with some "bigger threat" that has drawn the Warden and the Champion away already to deal with and <title for hero of potential DA3> will be the one to find out what happened to them.

We'll see though.  It'd be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't call Isabela your rock or foundation.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 30, 2011)

Completed this awesome game last night.

The final battle was quite easy, well, cos I'm the awesome mage with Fenris, Varric and Merrill whose just raped the shit out of that silly pussy boss! 

Varric, Varric, Varric, what a epic guy he is. 

Dragon Age 3, please.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2011)

The final battle sucked for me.  There might have been a glitch.  Halfway through the battle... the enchanter stopped moving.  He just stood there, like he was trapped or something.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

I fucking love mods.  


*Spoiler*: __ 







.. and the hot siblings.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I fucking love mods.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think Bethany is attractive enough already, in a cute sense. 

Carver though... He looks like a buttface.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I think Bethany is attractive enough already, in a cute sense.
> 
> Carver though... He looks like a buttface.



It took me forever to get that hair for him (I just want my bro to be nicely groom. I hate that short default hair. ) ... so I said fuck it when it came to his face.  He's not bad though, there are... worst. Way worst.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It took me forever to get that hair for him (I just want my bro to be nicely groom. I hate that short default hair. ) ... so I said fuck it when it came to his face.  He's not bad though, there are... worst. Way worst.



Yeah his hair is the worst part.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww yeah


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so is there a way for Bethany not to die and for her to stay with you till the end. or does she have to die.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Haters gonna hate.



The original hair not yours! :rofl



Zen-aku said:


> Aww yeah



Wow that was fucking amazing.


----------



## Hana (Mar 31, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so is there a way for Bethany not to die and for her to stay with you till the end. or does she have to die.



Take Anders with you or don't take her at all if you want her to live. She doesn't stay regardless.


----------



## Kenshi (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2011)

Merrill :33
So cute 
Tali Level 

oh by the way!
I found a way to fix Isabela's Romnce outdit problem :33
Get her to drink down a Maker's sigh after the romance is complete


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't get to play much, and I've been trying to do as many sidequests as possible, so I am still freshly out of the smuggler's service, but I mostly go the middle road when dealing with people because I just can't be assed to be kind or cruel usually.  There have been a couple of times where mages annoyed me, but I always have Anders in my party and don't feel like pissing off my healer.  Dunno what I am going to do about the expedition, as I really don't want to give Varric 50 sovereigns, but we'll see.

I got ridiculously hyped to see Sandal, but underwhelmed by the enchanting mechanics.  Finding resources is....different.  But not too big of a problem.  I currently enjoy Merril.  And due to spoiling (though my brain forgets in a haze) I know that enjoying her is not going to end well.  Atleast Fenris helps me keep perspective on her.  Not sure what time I am going to mainstay for now.  Mage, Rogue, Carver, and Fenris vs 3 mages and Averline(sp?).  That's another thing.  Mages annoy me, and I am playing a male mage.  Carver's whiny, but I antagonize and he works with Varric fairly well.  Being a mage in this town is .... curious.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2011)

Time to uninstall...the game is just not fun anymore in the second time


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Even if you go as a diff class and perspective?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Vino said:


> Time to uninstall...the game is just not fun anymore in the second time



It wasn't the first time.

Heyooooooooooooo!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Even if you go as a diff class and perspective?



It's just the same outcome. In origins you had the decision to which route to go, here its the same outcome no matter what you do. I also hated how they killed off Hawke's mother with no option to save her.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't mind that actually. If you had to choose every possible outcome there wouldn't be any real drama or emotional impact in games.

The death of Hawke's mother is among my favourite parts in the game. I found it quite intriguing.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I didn't mind that actually. *If you had to choose every possible outcome there wouldn't be any real drama or emotional impact in games.*



..... wut.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

You heard me.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 1, 2011)

Hawkes mothers death was just fucking retarded worst part of the game by far


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> You heard me.


I guess.  



Amuro said:


> Hawkes mothers death was just fucking retarded worst part of the game by far


Nah, I though Orsino going pants on head retard was the worst part.


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2011)

Most retarded part was definitely the "Barracks" in Hightown Act 1. Giving me trouble even on Normal. Just how many guys can spawn out of the walls, 20? 30?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I didn't mind that actually. If you had to choose every possible outcome there wouldn't be any real drama or emotional impact in games.



But then it won't be called an RPG.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 1, 2011)

Vino said:


> It's just the same outcome. In origins you had the decision to which route to go, here its the same outcome no matter what you do. I also hated how they killed off Hawke's mother with no option to save her.



There are a ton of different outcomes, they just aren't on the scale of most choices in DAO... which is refreshing because we don't need another "end of the world" story. Do you piss of Isabela and she leaves forever? Cause it's a lot different if you didn't. Did you side with the Mage's? Cause it's a lot different if you didn't. Did you take Bethany/Carver into the deep roads? And did you take Anders with you? Cause it's a lot different if you didn't. Did you become the viscount?

Sure you can't choose who's king... but DA2 is more about Hawke's personal journey and his relationships with his friends. Things go a lot different depending on how you treat your party. My second playthrough barley resembles the first time through. Sure, The overarching story is the same for the most part, but everyone is acting different based on how I'm treating them and the choices I'm making. 

If you let the player choose to do every little thing, then the story will be very weak overall. Look at The Elder Scolls. You can be in the Dark Brotherhood one minute, the Mage's Guild the next, and finally saving the world in the end... does that make a lot of sense? Does having to steal from yourself in the thieves guild make any sense? They let you have as much freedom as they can, but that causes a lot of problems in terms of a coherent story. There needs to be a balance of freedom and coherency.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Even if you go as a diff class and perspective?



I am a bipolar lesbian Rogue Hawke sexxing the Isabela
and actually using Fenris and doing his sidequests
this is making my 3rd and final playthrough fun
didnt get the Exiled Prince DLC
ah well
lemme know when we get a female Qunari companion


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

*BIG OLE TL;DR ABOUT MORRIGAN'S BABY + SAVING THE MAGES*

Sigh.
I am trying not to get involved but Miss Knight Commander is all
"You are the Champion you are already involved" and threatens me.
....
:/
I end up killing both Orsino and Meredith each way.
Do I wish to save the mages? Bethany [aka the cutest sister ever ] is a Warden.
And even if she is with the mages and you side with the templars you can still protect her from Meredith.

It's not a fun ending.
I know this is Dragon Age.
But so far it's about 
The Grey Warden and their tale
The Champion of Kirkwall and their tale
So I am thinking since that the archdemon is a dragon and storywise 
Morrigan is pregnant/has a child *regardless of your choices*

Funny how the Dark Promise is the exact opposite of an abortion since wardens are tainted and that the archdemon flows into the womb. I guess the child couldn't die because it wasn't a living thing [or having a soul] yet? 
Oh Bioware and your pro-abortion stances 
But it's probably done non-intentional but interpretations  ares dangerous.
But lol remember the baby choice in ME1? 

Is Dragon age 3 going to be that Morrigan's child is part Witch of the Wilds/Part Dragonkin/[Part Darkspawn/Part Human //Part Gray Warden]
and on top of that if you weren't a mage, Morrigan is part mage so lets see what this Old God Child is:

Dragonkin [bit of stretch]
Magekin
Human/Darkspawn -> Probably just Gray Warden/Tainted or Corrupted Human
Old God
Witchkin

Thinking. Thinking very hard. 
The Child will have a magical powers regardless and will be powerful as fuck too.

Makes me think if there is even a point to saving the mages.
Morrigan's child who is now 10 years old after Dragon Age 2 is going to have magical power regardless if it wants it or not. 
Plus if this child is actually somehow part Dragon they will end the Dragon Age [series or Age I dunno lol ]
Maybe by being a Dragon hunter with Magical powers and then the reavers will disappear when the Dragons are exterminated. 
Magic will still flow.
And with Magic, Templars will still be needed/trained

Let's see.
Reaver's wanted power and dragon worship.
Chantry wanted people to understand the maker.
Andrastre to each of them is vastly different. 
Reavers can poison Andraste's ashes which actually does nothing or so we think.
Reavers are more than likely anti Chantry
in DA2 a Chantry is destroyed and the Grand Cleric is killed. 

If somehow Morrigan's child is part dragon by extension the reavers will worship him [maybe]
And the Chantry will hunt him for the reason it will be a mage
Templars will chase the child regardless.

so basically the Dragons and Mages would still exist through that child and templars would still hunt it. 
So I guess depending if you want to show the resistance or acceptance of the child you would help the templar or mages.

ARGH.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK

My brain rambles all of this just so I could choose between templars and mages :<
AND AFTER THIS MASSIVE THOUGHT RUSH
AND IF MY CHOICE DOES DETERMINE HOW THIS CHILD WILL BE RAISED 
I STILL HAVE NO IDEA WHO TO HELP IN KIRKWALL

Well if somehow the child's life is defined by the events of Kirkwall
Unless they pull an ME2 and Varric wrote the history book wrong or forgot what side the champion supported in DA2 
I want the child to have a good life.
BUT BEING RAISED BY BLOOD MAGES MAY NOT BE A GOOD LIFE 
JUST AS BEING ENSLAVED FOR HAVING MAGIC WOULD BE BAD

Fuck it
Save the mages.
Merrill is too cute :33
But Merill can side with you even if you choose templars
FUCK. 

EDIT;
IDEA!
Pick Templars
Spare Anders
Get Cute little sister to help 
"So the Hawke Sisters are back together again."
Save Kirkwall :33


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

Too much thinking involved.....I just grab my sword and kill stuff 

But the thought of Morrigan having a baby even though I NEVER agreed depresses me for some reason


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

MORRIGAN RAPED U OR ALISTAIR IN CAMP BEFORE THE LANDSMEET AND JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YOU COULD IT FOR REAL

And even if u side with the templars the mages still rebel
and the templars rebel too
huh
it's like my thinking and choices never mattered
unlike ME :<


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant believe Alistair did this to me


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> MORRIGAN RAPED U OR ALISTAIR IN CAMP BEFORE THE LANDSMEET AND JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YOU COULD IT FOR REAL
> 
> And even if u side with the templars the mages still rebel
> and the templars rebel too
> ...



That writer dude pretty much flat out stated that freedom of choice is an illusion in this game and they'll let happen whatever the fuck they feel like. Plus that writer woman is a complete retard who thinks Twilight is quality.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> I cant believe Alistair did this to me



i think i need more commas
either morrigan raped you or she raped alistair

or you mean let morrigan rape him? D:



Hangatýr said:


> That writer dude pretty much flat out stated that freedom of choice is an illusion in this game and they'll let happen whatever the fuck they feel like. Plus that writer woman is a complete retard who thinks Twilight is quality.



Balls.
So basically me rambling on for an hour in my own head for a decision was for naught
fan fucking tastic


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

They better not fucking ruin ME3, though.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> They better not fucking ruin ME3, though.



ME has a different team... thank fucking god. Also maybe there's hope since they probably wont up the graphic or game play (tweaking it only)..... so they can actually make the story good.. I hope. :/


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2011)

People are more crazy when it comes to plot involving fantasy.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> People are more crazy when it comes to plot involving fantasy.



Not surprising, considering:

Fantasy > Sci-Fi in my humble opnion.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigger guns = more fun, aye.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

I prefer sci-fi but I enjoy both... 

Also, this. _WHY_.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I prefer sci-fi but I enjoy both...
> 
> Also, this. _WHY_.



James Cameron in my Dragon Age?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> Not surprising, considering:
> 
> Fantasy > Sci-Fi in my humble opnion.



That statement is neither humble nor correct.

Fantasy =/= Sci-Fi is the only correct statement.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> That statement is neither humble nor correct.
> 
> Fantasy =/= Sci-Fi is the only correct statement.



What's wrong with prefering one over the other?

Soccer =/= Basketball. I still enjoy soccer more.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Fantasy > Sci-fi indicates that Fantasy is superior to sci-fi, quality-wise, while in fact they are two very different beasts.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Fantasy > Sci-fi indicates that Fantasy is superior to sci-fi, quality-wise, while in fact they are two very different beasts.



It is superior - to me.

In fact If you think about it Sci-Fi is often basically just Fantasy in space. There are lots of different locations with lots of different species with distinct characteristics that distinguish themselves from other species. But still all of them are connected in one way or the other and the protagonist ventures on an epic journey and interacts with most, if not all of them.

In one you have the pointy eared, agile elves in the other one you have the blue, cautious Asari.
There are little, brawny dwarves vs the violent Krogans.
Mages vs Jedis 
You have the wood planet in one, and the ancient forest of doom in the other.

Of course the transition is very, very different but the general themes stay the same (most of the time).

So yeah: Fantasy > Sci-Fi


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

...I don't even-


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> -make my party of Seb Hawke *Aveline and aveline*



Dont know how you will be able to stand them but this opens up some seriously amusing dialogue options.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> Dont know how you will be able to stand them but this opens up some seriously amusing dialogue options.



Meant to type Hawke 
Varric get double nagged 
And Donnic gets gangbanged


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

I love Isabella's comment "she is like a battering ram" . NO SHIT  !


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

I got Aveline up to 650 HP
she doesnt fucking die 

also bring aveline along for the loose ends quest in the bar with isabela and bring isabela along for aveline trying to court donnic
hell jsut have them togetehr 24/7


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

I had Isabella all the time in my 1st playthrough. Forgot her comments about Aveline's "date" , probably didnt find them that lulzy 

And I cant really bring them both because they happen to be the shittiest party members in terms of combat ability(IMO). Full tank is simply not needed and Isabella lacks assassin/shadow trees to make her a worthy front line fighter. Pretty meh


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

actually Varric/Fenris, Rogue Hawke, Tankeline, and Isabela produce a massive amount of OWNED
I was duelist assassin dual weild and we rocked something hard
I dont use mages in Hard
Friends on Fire T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Use Primal and Blood Magic, yo.

Does Force have friendly fire?


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2011)

I like it how you can do fine without mage support. But I go with one anyway. This time it made me feel like

for some reason. I am all up in it though, unusual experiences FTW!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 3, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Use Primal and Blood Magic, yo.
> 
> Does Force have friendly fire?



Yes 

Hawke Mages suck on NM, 'cause you do more damage by controlling Fenris, so you get lots of staggers, and just leave Hawke to chain lighting/buff/heal


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2011)

Then 2h warriors prolly suck on Nightmare, too.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm loving this game. But I rerolled a mage because my 2h warrior sucked compared to Fenris. 

Everything he has is far better than my 2h warrior main char.

Spirit Healer + Force Mage ftw.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2011)

OH SHIT D:
I got Fenris's Sword of Mercy [well he didnt want it]
and i took the shard that varric was gunna use for battrand and gave it to sandal and augmented the blade of mercy
I attack just as fast as my rogue did with isabela + speed D:

all i hear is chopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchopchop


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2011)

Playing as force mage is lulzy as fuck. I like that one gravity spell that pulls your enemy into one spot.. since I got the no cool down mod for spells.... I watch them roll.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2011)

No subtitles. Mother fuckers


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Playing as force mage is lulzy as fuck. I like that one gravity spell that pulls your enemy into one spot.. since I got the no cool down mod for spells.... I watch them roll.



pull of the abyss + hail of arrows + Fireball + tempest =


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 4, 2011)

*Edit:*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> *Edit:*



That had me laughing pretty hard...


----------



## Eevihl (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2011)

Are the DA 2 sales really that bad?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 5, 2011)

Two handed warrior with mage staff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HBBzD0RQAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2011)

two handded staff warrior actually looks pretty BA


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> Are the DA 2 sales really that bad?



Im curious too so I've been trying to get info on it... last I heard it was doing well during release date, but I haven't heard much since. Usually when things don't sell well, you don't hear about it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2011)

Who knows. Maybe EA is just really kind?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Who knows. Maybe EA is just really kind?



By rewarding their _MOST LOYAL FANS _with ME2 when they buy DA2? Because Bioware's most loyal fans probably didn't even play ME2 yet right. Yep. Im sure, they are soooooo _generous_.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I got the figures. 



> Dragon Age Origins
> 
> XBOX 360
> 
> ...


Stole the info from here 

Did well on release week but.. sales are slower than DAO.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 5, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> *Edit:*



That is an amazing deal for people who've played neither.




TasteTheDifference said:


> :rofl



Sweet! Free ME2 for people who bought DA2 early. Yay, now I can play through on PC for ME3 import!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> :rofl



That,my friends,is how despair looks like.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Rewarding loyal fans.  Wut.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2011)

fuckers     umtaggoeshere


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Rewarding loyal fans.  Wut.



The game sold..not as well as they planned.

In short,they are actually pulling this stunt to sell more copies.

But I guess whoever wanted ME2 already bought it and this is for nothing.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Sweet! Free ME2 for people who bought DA2 early. Yay, now I can play through on PC for ME3 import!





Pfft how could you not have Zaeed in your canon playthrough


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 5, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Pfft how could you not have Zaeed in your canon playthrough



I would feel bad if he had dialogue options.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2011)

You can kill him so he is definitely a valuable asset to your team!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 5, 2011)

Still haven't romanced Jack. Should I go with my canon choice of Tali or try Jack for a change?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> You can kill him so he is definitely a valuable asset to your team!


I wish we could kill Joker.  



Shinigami Perv said:


> Still haven't romanced Jack. Should I go with my canon choice of Tali or try Jack for a change?


Jack is a crazy bitch... and Tali is ... Tali. Why aren't you playing as FemShep? Garrus is the superior romance.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wish we could kill Joker.



You want to off a cripple? Not manly Blasphemy  !


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Jack is a crazy bitch... and Tali is ... Tali. Why aren't you playing as FemShep? Garrus is the superior romance.



Nah, no femshep for me. The faces kinka sucked. Canon shep all the way unless I find some good mods.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't got it yet, too poor.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2011)

female shepard was 

[YOUTUBE]8p6pGHdekMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> You want to off a cripple? Not manly Blasphemy  !


It was because of him Shepard died.  The least we can do is return the favor.  



Shinigami Perv said:


> Nah, no femshep for me. The faces kinka sucked. Canon shep all the way unless I find some good mods.


Well thne you need to lurk more buddy. 



Rios said:


> female shepard was
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8p6pGHdekMw[/YOUTUBE]


This part too. I got a bad cap, but you get the idea. :>


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2011)

Apparently the offer is only for the PC version of the game. No loyal console fans then?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Apparently the offer is only for the PC version of the game. No loyal console fans then?



They are attemting to convert everyone to the superior platform.

Sending out a disc would be too costly. 



> Well thne you need to lurk more buddy.



Ewwwww. Though I did google and find some decent ones. 

Anyone have a link to a good (read: legit) Mass Effect 2 mod database?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well thne you need to lurk more buddy.
> 
> 
> This part too. I got a bad cap, but you get the idea. :>



Hm, your Shep looks like someone I know. And is that mod hair?

I had read the complaints about FemShep and Hackett... FemShep's pretty open, isn't she?



> Apparently the offer is only for the PC version of the game. No loyal console fans then?



They're giving them a taste of the master race.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [
> 
> Ewwwww. Though I did google and find some decent ones.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a good (read: legit) Mass Effect 2 mod database?



You don't need mods






But I don't think she should be pretty necessarily, 's why I made mine rather, er rugged, 'cause how else could she give a Glaswegian kiss to a Krogan!


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 6, 2011)

shit already uninstalled DA2 and sold it away for a pack of smokes.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 6, 2011)

They're both equally as likely to give you cancer, anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> They're both equally as likely to give you cancer, anyway.


.... l o l 



TasteTheDifference said:


> But *I don't think she should be pretty necessarily*, 's why I made mine rather, er rugged, 'cause how else could she give a Glaswegian kiss to a Krogan!


Indeed.... but default manShep is hot as fuck. So I feel the need to make a pretty femShep. I need to save the world while looking good.  



FFLN said:


> Hm, your Shep looks like someone I know. And is that mod hair?
> 
> I had read the complaints about FemShep and Hackett... FemShep's pretty open, isn't she?


It's Kelly's hair. I think she has the best hair... fucking Bioware.. not making it a default hair as well. They can suck on my fire balls. 



Shinigami Perv said:


> Ewwwww.


 Jellan.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend hacked my xbox
and my femshep has a two foot long braided ponytail 
Except while in the suit 
It's put up into a braided bun 

hackers ftw


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 6, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> You don't need mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is more what I'm looking for. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









That first one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2011)

Free ME2.  I approve.

I think it's time for me to go back after going on to play other disappointing games, such as The 3rd Birthday.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 6, 2011)

[/SPOILER]


Best hair by far you guys just have no taste for woman go back play male bald shepard.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2011)

That hair is so good.
And Hot 

My hacked ponytail is better though


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2011)

I currently have a buzzcut, so making a male shep is pretty easy.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> [Best hair by far you guys just have no taste for woman go back play male bald shepard.



Greasy hair is gross.  

Superior hair cut coming through.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks good aside from where it looks like someone ejaculated on her face.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That looks good aside from where it looks like someone ejaculated on her face.



Well.....


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Greasy hair is gross.
> 
> Superior hair cut coming through.




That looks like default male Hawke's emo cut from DA2.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> That looks like default male Hawke's emo cut from DA2.



lol wut? No way!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2011)

if ur dextro dna it'll kill you 

OH NO SHEPARD INGESTED D:


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2011)

>Default Hawke hair
>Emo

wut?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> That looks like default male Hawke's emo cut from DA2.



So messy hair=emo? It seems the word emo has diluted even more than I thought.


----------



## Psych (Apr 7, 2011)

Free Mass Effect 2 for all those who bought DA2 or buy it before April 30th at 11:59pm PDT.



No idea if the info was already posted.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Testing out some custom tattoos I'm making.

Also, this is how those fuckers randomly spawn above your companions. Some superman shit.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Testing out some custom tattoos I'm making.


You make custom Tattoos? Could you make a tattoo for me?  



> Also, this is how those fuckers randomly spawn above your companions. Some superman shit.


I wanna kill the asshoe who came up with the idea of spawning enemies.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

I could make you some tattoos, sure. Provide something for me to work with.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I could make you some tattoos, sure. Provide something for me to work with.



omg... you are awesome. 

Could you do a face tattoo like this? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The one across the nose? I fucking hate that default blood splatter war paint.. or whatever you call it.   




Also... do you do body tattoo mods?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

The face tattoo is a simple task. As for body tattoo? Not sure if thats even possible. Also, would be best if you could provide at least two more tattoos for the face.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The face tattoo is a simple task. As for body tattoo? Not sure if thats even possible.


Really? Damn... that sucks.  



> Also, would be best if you could provide at least two more tattoos for the face.


Two different ones right? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



How about a smaller version by the eye? 





and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eye makeup, turn it inot a tattoo along with the cheek tattoo. That would be super.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

*Preview*



This is the first tattoo. Let me know if you dislike the lines at the side as much as me. They can be removed.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

That's hot as fuck. omg..  Show me what it looks like on female? :33

Also, could you leave out the face marks on the sides? I just want the mark across the nose.


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for the stock boss


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's hot as fuck. omg..  Show me what it looks like on female? :33
> 
> Also, could you leave out the face marks on the sides? I just want the mark across the nose.


The marks are as good as gone. I'll see if I can change my character into a female via console. Working on the second tat.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> thanks for the stock boss


Any time bro. Also, more if you like. :33  



Kitsukaru said:


> The marks are as good as gone. I'll see if I can change my character into a female via console. Working on the second tat.



 This shit is so hot. If you can't show female that's fine. Just give me the goods to DL so I can use these tattoos. ILU. <3


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

*Preview*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

My god, that looks good. I'm F5'n this thread so hard.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

The last one will be a little more challenging than the others. Nothing a little trial and error can't fix.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be waiting. :33


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

*Preview*



I'll prepare the files for you now.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait!! Wait!! Put the eye makeup on both eyes.  Then all is good.  Shit looks hoooot!!!


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

kitsu ur avatar is really annoying to the eye 

adblock for the win 

but awesome tatoos


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry that took so long. Had to go afk. There is a Readme file in the zip folder. Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^ You put the eyeliner on both eyes?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes. Was that not what you wanted?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh yes it was.  You didn't say anything about it so I was just making sure.  Thanks a lot for making DA2 playable. I'm gonna DL it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 7, 2011)

After playing through DA2, it wasn't all that bad. Not Bioware's best for sure, but it was entertaining.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^ yeah it's "good."

BTW Kitsu... DAT FLOWER tattoo.  

Works great and looks fucking great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

that's one hot tatoo 

yeah i think i might actually feel like playing da2 again 

but i think i'll play with ME2 first, now that i got some awesome hairs


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Show that "awesome" hair you speak of.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad you like it. Had to add the flower tattoo. Sets of tattoos have four different channels: Red, Blue, Green, and Alpha. 


This is an example of a tattoo set without the alpha channel. Below is an example of the same set with the alpha channel.



Soon after completing the set I made for you, I realised I didn't have an alpha channel, so I had to add something.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^ I have no clue what that is about but ok.  Thanks again for enhancing my DA2 experience. You have no idea how happy this mad makes me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

So many choices.  Now I don;t know who to play as.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats how they look like IN GAME? On console? Without mods?

I may get DA2 afterall....


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^ No way. It's all mods.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ No way. It's all mods.



Son, I am disappoint...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not that bad without mods... 


but Mods is superior. 


PirateGet it for PC.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got to the 3rd Act.

This is what I'm doing:

Good male Hawke warrior siding with Mages for first playthrough

Bad female Hawke rogue siding with Templars for second playthrough

Good/bad male/female Hawke mage siding with Templars for third playthrough (if there is a different scenes and dialogues for choosing this option)


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I've put off buying the game and now I really want to play it. The thing is, I know EVERYTHING. If I put off the impulse to buy a new game, I cave into reading spoilers: lose-lose situation. 
Although, I see it's going for around $30 from some Amazon sellers now....so...profit?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 7, 2011)

You get Mass Effect 2 free with it, so why not?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Why aren't there any console deals?

And I really don't feel like getting Dragon Age 2, only to realize some damn Ultimate Edition is going to come out like with Dragon Age Origins. Spent 60 on that...then like three months later...ULTIMATE EDITION....the fuck?

However, I really need some sword and sorcery, high fantasy, elven and dwarfs, generic WRPG to play right now.

Why is this so hard?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> And I really don't feel like getting Dragon Age 2, only to realize some damn Ultimate Edition is going to come out like with Dragon Age Origins. Spent 60 on that...*then like three months later*...ULTIMATE EDITION....the fuck?



Actually, almost a year later (November 3rd, '09 as I recall for Origins. October 26th, '10 for Ultimate Edition).

Unless you mean the Japanese console version which came out something like three months AFTER Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone else think Meredith was a complete BAMF? She reminds me of Sun Li, old baddass.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 8, 2011)

More like a CARW. You figure it out.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 8, 2011)

Meredith does look badass, she's one of the reasons I got interested in playing the game soon. 



FFLN said:


> You get Mass Effect 2 free with it, so why not?





The Boss said:


> Maybe because everyone already has ME2.



Yep 

Well, I'm going to get it within a few weeks once school calms down, anyway. Doesn't matter if I wait a bit longer at this point, what else could go wrong?

Edit: Why not give out ME1 instead? One benefit of this is that it might introduce DA players to ME if they haven't bothered to buy it yet, so why give out a sequel? I guess ME2 can stand alone, but still.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

THis your Hawke about to get pwned:

This is your Hawke getting saved by Dr. Chakwas with a Sword Meredith

This is your Hawke getting pwned in Hard by Meredith


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2011)

Meredith is awesome, but she's a dumb ho. and probably ronery considering her attitude. Orsino shoulda given her some lovin.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Meredith is awesome, but she's a dumb ho. and probably ronery considering her attitude. *Orsino shoulda given her some lovin*.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2011)

She said some shit about my mom WHICH WAS A FUCKING LOW BLOW! YOU DONT DO THIS IN MY GAME, BITCH!

And thats how I decided to gut her no matter what. Didnt even care about who was right or wrong


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Orsino was admittedly worse than Meredith.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> She said some shit about my mom WHICH WAS A FUCKING LOW BLOW! YOU DONT DO THIS IN MY GAME, BITCH!



Hit close to the mark, though. I actually conceded that point to her. 

Too bad how her motives changed right at the end, would have made the moral dilemma much harder. 

Was so disappointed in Orsino, he made me ashamed to side with him.


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2011)

He was a dumbass for transforming into such a weak monster, I give him that.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, but he totally fit into the game design/plot.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> He was a dumbass for transforming into such a weak monster, I give him that.



And the whole "Oh yeah, I knew that guy was stealing women's body parts but I let it go anyway so, I'm, uh... kind of to blame for your mother's mutilation, in a way. But it's okay! I'll use Blood Magic to make it all better!"


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

Like I said.
Templars were in the right a little more.
Slightly. Only thing that they would have done wrong was kill the mages the obeyed the Circle.
Like adorable cute little sister Bethany 

Bethany is the greatest little sister ebar


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> She said some shit about my mom WHICH WAS A FUCKING LOW BLOW! YOU DONT DO THIS IN MY GAME, BITCH!
> 
> And thats how I decided to gut her no matter what. Didnt even care about who was right or wrong



... wait... but wasn't Orsino buddies with the BLOOD MAGE that killed your mother. He knew about it too and he allowed it to happen.  

Meredith was better than Orsino. That cock suker.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2011)

Goddammit Orsino


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 12, 2011)

I dare you to watch the entire thing :l


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw boobs so I watched.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2011)

So I just ran into a game breaking bug when you max Isabella's and Sebastian's friendship on my 2H warrior.

I'm swinging like an old man because my attack speed is probably -50% with all the maker sigh's I've been taking.

Fuck this game. Fuck you Bioware for your shitty programming. I never even encountered anything this gamebreaking in Fallout.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't tell how that's related.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2011)

Wat             ?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah, that's a bug when you max Isabela and Sebastian's friendship, your attack speed slows down. some people in the Bioware forums have found a way to fix it, you can try searching there.

didn't experience it though since Isabela grosses me out.

didn't get whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) prince DLC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Huh. Four playthroughs, three of which maxing Isabela's friendship, and haven't run into the problem.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm playing it on PS3 so no PC fix for me until Bioware gets off their lazy asses.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol... "whiny prince" - only character that DOESN'T complain about his problems constantly.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 13, 2011)

After playing DAII I came to the conclusion Lyrium gets you shit high. I gotto sniff some of that shit. Any suggesio n where I can get it.

Also why isn't Hawk(both gender)-Bethany wincest not allowed. I was hoping since Bioware all owed homo relationship, Child murder,(shudder)* Broodmother* {especially  after that cutscene in awakaning}. They would be more open to a wincest relationship.

But dissappointed I was at the lack of hot girls in DA 2.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2011)

Are they working on any add-ons?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Are they working on any add-ons?


You mean cut content.  



Garrus said:


> Huh. Four playthroughs, three of which maxing Isabela's friendship, and haven't run into the problem.


I have a glitch that doesn't raise Sebastian's friendship or rivalry so I can't romance him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm.  I speculate a Qunari sword+shield warrior as a DLC character.  Likely with a psudo-berserker specialization.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 13, 2011)

SEBASTIAN 

THAT VOICE


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> SEBASTIAN
> 
> THAT VOICE



DAT VOICE! 

DAT EPIC TRAILER MUSIQ!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDwWNvWoQws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

The World said:


> I hear you can't have sex with him because he is a man of the cloth and chaste.
> 
> That doesn't matter to me because his armor looks badass and that's all I need.
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's a chase romance. No kiss or smut... until mirage.  I think he proposes to Hawke.. or somehting. That's about it... but I want it.  That fucking accent man.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDwWNvWoQws[/YOUTUBE]



That trailer made the DLC look like an epic journey than what it really was.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That trailer made the DLC look like an epic journey than what it really was.



Don't all Bioware trailers do that?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

The World said:


> Don't all Bioware trailers do that?



Dat hype.    :c 

I don't watch Bioware's character trailers anymore (if I can help it) because of hype and spoilers.  I usually watch them after I play the game... it makes the game much better imo. I dodged a bullet by not watching that Sebastian trailer before playing it.


----------



## Rios (Apr 13, 2011)

Trailers usually involve killing. A must watch


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found out (Shepard) voiced Jethann in DA2. I slept with that fucker. I slept with Shepard. Wut. Suddenly this is all awkward and stuff.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2011)

SHEPARDCEST IS ONLY MASTURBATION 

Btw I need art of Big Sister Hawke hugging Bethany for a set :33

ALso, I liked the DAO trailers better
Maybe because it was blood and carnage with Manson in the background


----------



## Rios (Apr 14, 2011)

And had almost nothing to do with actual gameplay, cool


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2011)

threads needs more hawke sister loff

GOOGLE TIME


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just found out (Shepard) voiced *Jethann* in DA2. I slept with that fucker. I slept with Shepard. Wut. Suddenly this is all awkward and stuff.



Who was that? Some guy that only shows up if Hawke is female? Oh wait, was he one of the male prostitutes in the Rose?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Who was that? Some guy that only shows up if Hawke is female? Oh wait, was he one of the male prostitutes in the Rose?



He's the only male prostitute you talk with involving that one quest for that one missing wife. Yeah, something like that.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that red-haired elf. Yeah, I turned down his offer. I wanted my Hawke to try out the services of the Blooming Rose, but since I was usually scrounging around for gold to get better stuff, I didn't want to spend it there... Why do that when Isabela's right there? Besides... the Rose only had one female for 2 gold... found that out the hard way since there's no turning back once you pick 'em. Ouch.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just found out (Shepard) voiced Jethann in DA2. I slept with that fucker. I slept with Shepard. Wut. Suddenly this is all awkward and stuff.



[YOUTUBE]JoLb_kXj0WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I noticed the mod community hasn't been coming out with anything 'amazing' lately. Things are slowing down for DA2, and not just in the sales area.



HAHAHA, oh you. I can always count on you for a good DA2 remark. It still astonishes me that you would take time out of your busy schedule to bash a game you don't like though.

Kitsukaru's Daily Schedule:

7:00am - Idolize a game that isn't out yet over some breakfast

9:30am - Drool over a game that isn't out yet until a puddle forms

11:00am - Eat brunch while thinking about a game that isn't out yet

*12:30pm - Bash DA2 with a cute, sarcastic, or otherwise resentful remark*

2:30pm - Hang out with friends (conversation likely includes a game that isn't out yet)

4:00pm - Come to the realization that The Witcher 2 and Dragon Age 2 have very little in common (Example: One is not out yet), and proceed to purge your mind of such blasphemy.

5:30pm - Prepare dinner. (Likely includes ingredients like "The Witcher 2's ballsac" or "The Witcher 2's penis"... something good to suck on)

7:00pm - Watch gameplay footage of The Witcher 2 and/or watch people who compare 2 games that offer completely different experiences.

9:30pm - Pray to The Witcher Gods that The Witcher 2 is everything I know it will be even though it's not out. 

10:00pm - Sleep. (Dreams likely to include a scarred man with gray hair and a tendency to roll around a lot)

Repeat.

*Bold/Underlined* Oh! There it is! You do have time in your busy schedule. Now I know!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I noticed the mod community hasn't been coming out with anything 'amazing' lately. Things are slowing down for DA2, and not just in the sales area.



That's because there is no toolset for Dragon Age 2


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> HAHAHA, oh you. I can always count on you for a good DA2 remark. It still astonishes me that you would take time out of your busy schedule to bash a game you don't like though.
> 
> Kitsukaru's Daily Schedule:
> 
> ...



oh hi
who are you
ur kinda funneh :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

So gaiz, when do you think console The Witcher 2 will come out?


----------



## Rios (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey hey do you guys read codexes and such? I never did. Tried it in Origins but it was just so boring


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2011)

I read all of them unless I notice that it was copy-pasted from DA.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2011)

...  I thought it was going to be a parody or have some humor in it somewhere.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 15, 2011)

Nope, just pure epicness.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 16, 2011)

sadly you cant rip people apart like that as a mage T_T
GOT YOUR ARM


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say, I'm an honest guy.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just playing the game and when it's time to go to the deep roads what do you guys chose to do with your brother/sister leave them, make them a warden or let them die?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 16, 2011)

I told little sister to stay in the kitchen. Didn't want her frock getting dirty.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> I was just playing the game and when it's time to go to the deep roads what do you guys chose to do with your brother/sister leave them, make them a warden or let them die?


told her not to get pregnant while I'm away.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2011)

Bethany twice I had her stay (and she gets taken by the Circle).

Once I brought her with me and had her made into a Warden though it hardly seems worth it sometimes to put up with Anders' shit.

Carver I let stay and he joins the Templars. If I could put up with his shit more I'd take him with me and let him die.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2011)

Carver's Warden ending is...  You make me proud lil'bro.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 17, 2011)

Still haven't got this yet, waiting for the price to go down since I'm poor.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 17, 2011)

in all of my files carver dies


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 17, 2011)

>buy


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2011)

Patch for consoles today should be adding auto-attack. No _official_ patch details yet, but some details were released by Rob Bartel (obviously mostly the same as PC fixes). Though it's probably safe to assume that since these aren't the official details list, there could be more with the actual patch (which is not out yet - but again, Rob said it should be the 18th).



> The effects of various follower talents and item properties are now being properly removed and re-applied when loading and saving.
> 
> Party members who are resurrected during a fight now rejoin combat properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 18, 2011)

KittieSocks said:


> Still haven't got this yet, waiting for the price to go down since I'm poor.


it's not worth the money.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

> Varric is no longer confused about which character Hawke has been romancing.


 That was the worst glitch. So much bitching. Question, if you romance Vael does he actually mention him at the end too? I know some people were saying he wasn't mention at all.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2011)

> The effects of various follower talents and item properties are now being properly removed and re-applied when loading and saving.
> 
> Party members who are resurrected during a fight now rejoin combat properly.
> 
> ...



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 18, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> it's not worth the money.



Agreed 100%. Can't believe I wasted money on something I only played on the first day.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 22, 2011)

Im at Part 2 now. 

Addictive game is addictive.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

"I played it once probably only played the intro and am TOTALLY judging it so I can go back to Call of Duty."


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2011)

**


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Just beat it.  sided with the mages and didn't make viscount, despite trying hard to be sound.  

Musta beat it just before the update.  I was in love with merril 'ug, what a tool' yet varric talks about me traveling the world with isabella.  Ah well, pc game beat..ps3 down.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 23, 2011)

> *Just beat it.* sided with the mages and didn't make viscount, despite trying hard to be sound.


----------



## Rios (Apr 23, 2011)

When I initially read "just beat it" my first thought was "fapping" .


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I know she's just pixel junk, but Isa makes me wanna.


----------



## Rios (Apr 24, 2011)

makes me wanna buy her pants


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2011)

That she can only wear in the bedroom with me?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 28, 2011)

So! This new DLC is exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> So! This new DLC is exciting, isn't it?



the new armor looks pretty bad ass yeah, problem?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll admit the Warrior armor looks cool. As for the others...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

the only one i dont like is the theif armor and it looks ok with out the helmet


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Both the mage and rogue armors pale in comparison to the warrior's. Not surprising when you consider the fact that a majority of players are likely to choose warrior. BioWare is all for aiming for the larger audience.

Would I buy this pack? Wouldn't even pirate it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2011)

Th mage robes look great

ive payed 3 bucks for extra armor before not  a big deal


----------



## Gowi (Apr 29, 2011)

If I went for Mass Effect alternate appearance packs, I don't see why I wouldn't for this.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2011)

Dragon Age 3 cumming!



> It won't really come as much surprise, but a tweet from Bioware developer Alistair McNally today has spilled the beans on the next installment of the Dragon Age series.
> 
> The  confirms Bioware is looking for new talent to work on Dragon Age III, stating 'I'm looking for exceptional environment artists to join me at #BioWare Edmonton, Canada to work on #DragonAge3 #gamejobs #jobs #3D #artists'.
> 
> ...


----------



## FFLN (May 20, 2011)

So... should we be excited or something? They're probably planning on either expanding the maps so they don't look like hallways with rooms or they're hiring more people to make more unique locations for minor quests.

I'd like it more if they got some people to make icon art and come up with item descriptions.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Not newsworthy.

The doctors mentioning the possibility of stepping outside of the sci-fi and fantasy realms, however... more interesting.


----------



## FFLN (May 20, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not newsworthy.
> 
> The doctors mentioning the possibility of stepping outside of the sci-fi and fantasy realms, however... more interesting.



Where was that mentioned? Bioware forums?

I could see them doing something Alpha Protocol-ish. If it's based on a "modern" setting, that would probably draw in much of the casual crowd. The story will probably be exciting and thrilling, but the gameplay will probably be rather easy in comparison to their previous games.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 20, 2011)

So any mod that can save the mother?


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2011)

no clue haven't been following this game anymore after the initial hype


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Where was that mentioned? Bioware forums?
> 
> I could see them doing something Alpha Protocol-ish. If it's based on a "modern" setting, that would probably draw in much of the casual crowd. The story will probably be exciting and thrilling, but the gameplay will probably be rather easy in comparison to their previous games.



During an interview the doctors were asked if after DAII, ME3 and TOR they were looking outside so to speak. They said they aren't announcing anything but they had discussions on what other scenarios their formula would work in (two examples they gave are a spy adventure scenario or cop drama - but emphasized nothing planned). Believe the interview was with GamerSutra or whatever.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2011)

LA Noire RPG.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 20, 2011)

Dragon Age 3 has been announced.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Officially now, or accidentally as was being talked about a couple posts ago?


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2011)

DA 3 better hurry up. I am out of RPGs to play again >.>


----------



## Jibutters (May 20, 2011)

There's always old republic


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2011)

MMOs.........I love grinding so fucking much


----------



## Jibutters (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I hear you, I probably won't be getting it but hey it's bioware


----------



## Nightblade (May 20, 2011)

lol DA3. 

   



> DA 3 better hurry up. I am out of RPGs to play again >.>


The Witcher 2.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2011)

Just beat The Witcher 2


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> DA 3 better hurry up. I am out of RPGs to play again >.>



Yeah. It better _HURRY UP_.... because that worked so well for DA2.


----------



## Pintsize (May 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> Just beat The Witcher 2



It has 16 different endings, 2 entirely different act 2s, and several conclusions to act 1. Play it again, scrub.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

No suprise that DA3 was coming.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

No surprise. Just maybe a surprise so soon, perhaps.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, this soon, kinda suprising. Hope they're not gonna rush this


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah. It better _HURRY UP_.... because that worked so well for DA2.



I liked the game nonetheless. I wouldnt mind playing something that was done so fast again.



Pintsize said:


> It has 16 different endings, 2 entirely different act 2s, and several conclusions to act 1. Play it again, scrub.



Yes, but the game can be played in only 1 of 2 ways - you are either sign heavy or sword heavy. The alchemy tree is way too weak to stand on its own so eventually I will run through the game again but only 2 playthroughs for me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 21, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Dragon Age 3 has been announced.





> In Da3 you get to play as Eagle!



           .


----------



## ShadowStep (May 21, 2011)

I hope they go back to the original RPG style of Origins and focus what made bioware's earlier titles like BG series and KOTR so successful...last thing I want is another button mashing rushed out title with recycled environments.

To be honest, I don't mind if it takes a few years to develop considering that DAO took 5 years and was an epic experience.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2011)

Just dont make the final boss a dragon again. Pleeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

NO DRAGONS IN DRAGON AGE. RAAAWWWRRR!

Instead I want a carbon-copy of a Kraken, but given a unique name like a... Karnay. Yeah. Makes the world sound INDIVIDUAL.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2011)

Its cool if they are secret bosses you kill just so you can show off later, not the end boss.


----------



## Jibutters (May 21, 2011)

flemeth will be involved, which means automatic dragon involvement


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Unless it becomes Dragon Age... IN SPACE!


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2011)

Wouldnt mind putting her down again. This time permanently please.


----------



## snoph (May 21, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Unless it becomes Dragon Age... IN SPACE!



Mass Effect crossover?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wouldnt mind putting her down again. This time permanently please.



You kidding? She was one of the few best parts about both games.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2011)

No kidding, I kill everything that I am allowed to kill.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2011)

back in the days you had the force attack option, which allowed you to kill any npc 

developers nowdays are just pussies who don't dare that sort of things anymore


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)

In Fallout 2 it was possible to win the game killing _every_ NPC.  You just had to do certain plot things before you killed some NPCs.  In Fallout 1 you could kill every NPC but 3 and still win (you could kill those 3 too, you'd just get a message telling you the game was now unwinable) 

Ultima was similar for most of the series (until VIII, I think?)

It was a great stress reliever to go in and take out a city when you were mad.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

i know what you mean, went into baldur's gate 2 and killed just about every npc in town cause i wanted to and could 

now days except for magicka none of those games allow you to do that anymore


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)

Fallout 3 had kids! You can't kill kids! 

Even though I really wanted to shoot that annoying little bitch girl in the face.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2011)

The World said:


> Fallout 3 had kids! You can't kill kids!



You could in Fallout 1 and 2, though I think you got a perk that caused people to hate you from it


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

Flemeth is the only constant is the DA series

also DA3 will be Morrigan's male child? D:
dont want :<


----------



## Rios (May 23, 2011)

WHAT IF I DIDNT HAVE SEX WITH HER? BIOWARE IS ABOUT TO NEGLECT SUCH A SMALL DETAIL, RIGHT?


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> WHAT IF I DIDNT HAVE SEX WITH HER? BIOWARE IS ABOUT TO NEGLECT SUCH A SMALL DETAIL, RIGHT?



No.. you just _THOUGHT_ you didn't have sex with her.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> also DA3 will be Morrigan's male child? D:
> dont want :<



that would be pretty awesome if you ask me


----------



## Jibutters (May 23, 2011)

morrigans child will be final boss :ho


----------



## Rios (May 23, 2011)

Oh well, even more the reason to chop it in small bits.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 23, 2011)

I don't think I like the fact that they've announced a third game months after the previous. 2 months in fact.


----------



## Jibutters (May 23, 2011)

Didn't they say there would be three installments a while ago just like they did with ME?


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> WHAT IF I DIDNT HAVE SEX WITH HER? BIOWARE IS ABOUT TO NEGLECT SUCH A SMALL DETAIL, RIGHT?



she did loghain before his corspe got cold
or alistair while he was drunk if you exiled him


----------



## Rios (May 23, 2011)

I didnt. I killed him of course


----------



## Rios (May 23, 2011)

Wait, I got it. She needs _any_ grey warden to fill her up so they will prolly say that after she disappeared she went somewhere where the grey warden werent extinct or something like that. Bleh


----------



## Jibutters (May 23, 2011)

grey warden seamen can survive on it's own and seek out it's own target, mystery solved


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

A wizard did it.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2011)

If the Warden didn't sleep with Morrigan, then it will probably go to Alistair as the father.

Though I thought Warden's are suppose to be infertile. 

Maybe as a twist we will learn Riorden was actually the father.


----------



## G. Hawke (May 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Though I thought Warden's are suppose to be infertile.



From what I understand, a wardens ability to conceive tends to lean towards improbable rather than impossible.

So yeah.

And Morrigan's old god baby doesn't count anyway, the ritual was done to insure conception.


----------



## Metaphor (May 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> WHAT IF I DIDNT HAVE SEX WITH HER? BIOWARE IS ABOUT TO NEGLECT SUCH A SMALL DETAIL, RIGHT?



If they can bring people back from the dead, they can impregnate Morrigan.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 24, 2011)

Somethings cant be changed Morrigan WILL get pregged. Whether you want to or not.

Leliana will end DA 2 saying the Warden is gone. Even though my warden is DEAD and Leliana is decapitated.

Or even better even though my warden decapitated her. She still comes back in exiled prince dlc say in the warden is a good queen.


----------



## Rios (May 24, 2011)

since when were you under the impression that you have any control over the story.........

you only think you killed people you think you killed
I am sorry but this rule applies only to bad guys, they will stay dead


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Not that anyone gives two shits about Dragon Age anymore, but three images were posted, claiming to "be found laying around" by Laidlaw. No idea what the images could indicate, whether it be something for DLC, DAIII or even fuck... just some more idiotic lithograms. Who knows. 

They're not entirely exciting. The only real interesting thing someone pointed out was the presence of griffon statues in one (some assuming it to be something Warden-related if it is a new game/DLC, due to the Warden affinity to griffons). Other than that, just a "spooky" fog-set tower of sorts and possibly a generic run-down town/city of some sorts?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 26, 2011)

Looks like DLC to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2011)

he haunted house and the  canyon look interesting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 26, 2011)

I wonder if the devs truly regret DA2, deep down.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

If anything they probably regret the time-restraints EA threw down.

And I'm sure some of the writers regret it... or really just who wrote Anders.


----------



## Metaphor (May 27, 2011)

I don't think EA gives a shit.  I heard they plan on making the series a yearly release.  It was in some article I'm not interested in digging up.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

I think I know the article you mentioned - EA was talking about their "attack" plan and what they said was they wanted to make their series into a year-round business (included Dragon Age, Battlefield, and all the sports games). I didn't really take it as "all these properties will be yearly-releases," more as they intend to pump out their variety of titles throughout the year to make it a full year.

Found the article I'm speaking of:



> ...pushing EA's stable of popular IP, including FIFA, Madden, Battlefield, Need for Speed, The Sims, Tetris, Dragon Age and other titles. The company will also leverage the popularity of labels such as EA Sports and its casual Pogo brand.
> 
> We fully intend to make these properties into year-round businesses that lead their sectors across a range of platforms.



Could also mean supporting some of those titles with DLC and updates and such. The comments like "range of platforms" could also speak to the idea of spin-offs, hand-held titles, mobile phone games, and Facebook games (like they did with Dragon Age Legends).


----------



## Rios (May 27, 2011)

> ...pushing EA's stable of popular IP, including FIFA, Madden, Battlefield, Need for Speed, The Sims, *Tetris*, Dragon Age and other titles. The company will also leverage the popularity of labels such as EA Sports and its casual Pogo brand.
> 
> We fully intend to make these properties into year-round businesses that lead their sectors across a range of platforms.



Tetris 2012: The World Champions


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 27, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2011)

I was readig the article until I saw Kojima's face at the bottom.  But yes, good for them. Hopefully DA3 wont suck. But still, first day pirate.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2011)

yeah won't preporder da3 this time around


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was readig the article until I saw Kojima's face at the bottom.  But yes, good for them. Hopefully DA3 wont suck. But still, first day pirate.



25TH ANNIVERSARY OF MGS BITCHES!


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Of MG, not MGS.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Same thing. Writer of that article is a fucking idiot for calling MGS a spinoff series when it is basically a sequel to MG2.

It's not like they changed main characters or rebooted the story.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Not really. Maybe if it were 2023, then we could celebrate the 25th anniversary of MGS. But the game that released in 1987 was "Metal Gear." Unless they don't want to include the original two titles or spin-offs like Metal Gear Online and Metal Gear Acid. In which case, again, wait until 2023.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Why you trollin' brah?


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Ffffff, did they change the meaning of "trollin'" to "using logic"?!


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2011)

These last few post... wtf am I reading. MGS is not a spin off or new game so saying it's the 25th anniversary of MGS is the same as saying MG. Just... stop.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2011)

intresting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> yeah won't preporder da3 this time around



Same, and I will wait like a month to get friend's opinions/metacritic reviews etc.

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2011)

^Lol Implying That Meteacritic is a reliable source


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 27, 2011)

Opinions generally aren't.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> These last few post... wtf am I reading. MGS is not a spin off or new game so saying it's the 25th anniversary of MGS is the same as saying MG. Just... stop.



Of all people to be logical, I expected _you_ to at least be.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2011)

New DLC to be fully announced and revealed at Comic Con.

No details announced but the achievements/trophies were already leaked. Unconfirmed but generally when this shit comes out, it's usually pretty close. DLC was supposed to come out sooner but they supposedly delayed it to work on some of the concerns of the game.

Achievements/Trophies:

Conductor - Defeat an ancient evil in the Vimmark Mountains

Deep Roads Safari - Kill a genlock, genlock alpha, hurlock alpha, bronto and deepstalker in the Vimmark mountains

Family Legacy - Apply three effects to Hawke's Key

Family Outing - Complete the main quest in the Vimmark Mountains with Bethany or Carver in the party.

Tower Sweeper - Complete every side quest in the Vimmark Mountains prison tower.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

It is wrong that I'm excited to pirate this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

I completely forgot about this game...kinda nice to be reminded of it though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2011)

I admittedly want to give it a fair shot (because I still liked the game), seeing as they at least admit that they fucked up majorly before.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

Still need to get all the DLC for the first game.  I'll just wait until they get even cheaper before buying them.

And I'll probably end up buying this DLC as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2011)

DLC for the first game was pretty garbage. And as far as I hear, a lot of them are still glitched (namely in achievements).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I have like three or four of them.  After I bought Darkspawn Chronicles, I was so disappointed with it that I didn't buy anymore until Witch Hunt, just because I wanted to see what happened to Morrigan.  I was disappointed with that as well, but I guess it didn't help that I played it right after playing Lair of the Shadow Broker.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2011)

The only DLC that was entertaining was Return to Ostagar.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The only DLC that was entertaining was Return to Ostagar.



Agreed. Everything else after that... was... wtf.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2011)

I only liked Warden's Keep and Shale DLC and those were day 1 buys. 

Everything else was crap.

When is DA2 DLC coming out? Fall Winter?

I'm actually replaying as a mage in DA1 and finally got a platinum trophy. Feels glorious.  Apparently I didn't need stupid ass darkspawn chronicles achievements to get it.

I want to import my mage to DA2 but I might wait now if the DLC is coming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2011)

No release date but they're showing it off during Comic Con (second to last week of July or so). Hopefully we'll get a release date then.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

The World said:


> I only liked Warden's Keep and Shale DLC and those were day 1 buys.
> 
> Everything else was crap.



My feelings exactly.  At least I got Shale with the Collector's Edition though.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 24, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> New DLC to be fully announced and revealed at Comic Con.
> 
> No details announced but the achievements/trophies were already leaked. Unconfirmed but generally when this shit comes out, it's usually pretty close. DLC was supposed to come out sooner but they supposedly delayed it to work on some of the concerns of the game.
> 
> ...



Niceeeee


Havent given credit card info yet to the PSN for obvious reasons but im borderline tempted now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't you buy cards at stores with points on them?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 24, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Can't you buy cards at stores with points on them?



Not sure if i can in my country, will check out.


----------



## Griever (Jun 24, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The only DLC that was entertaining was Return to Ostagar.



I liked soldier's peak and the stone prisoner as well....

Anyways, just finished playing dragon age II, it was alright. Though i didn't really like how it deviated from the saved game data from DAO and Awakening i transfered, like on the nethanial side-quest, he said i spared The Architect, which i didn't. Shit like that, still an enjoyable game though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



on a side note: My origins character was a mage, and you find the mage character is related to the hawke family. i'm wondering if that's true for other classes as well?.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

No - the Hawke family is related to the mage (in that they share a name) regardless. It's the only case.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 24, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 DLC? Do you people really are planing to buy this right now? I mean Da2 is a averge game at best and Bioware is going to make a special copy of da2 with all dlc in less than a year so why waste money or points with this now it's better to wait.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

You might as well say that about all DLC.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

Trollers gonna troll.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

wait

are we gunna be able to end game load?
I do have Grey Warden Lil Sister 

or will we have to have a file from act one? :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

I imagine it'll be something after game. They said earlier that the DLC will "continue" the story, and you can reload your finished-game save so... it seems perfectly logical.

Also, I didn't even take notice but the achievements ARE legit - saw them on my actual achievement list on XBL (which means I lost my fucking 100%. FUCK YOU).


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay!
"The Hawke are back together again."
Bethany is the bestest Character Ever 
Or close to it O:

BEST LINE IN THE GAME.
After Ander's fucks everything up >_>


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Yay!
> "The Hawke are back together again."
> 
> BEST LINE IN THE GAME.
> After Ander's fucks everything up >_>



But that line was already in the game...?

Technically.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, yes.
I am just stating that it is my favorite non-party banter dialogue. 

You have no idea how relieved I was when I found out that you can side with the Templars and keep your little sister alive 

Fem Warr/Rogue Hawke + Lil Sis Bethany = 

I didn't really like Carver TBH >_>
Then again only played mage once.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait!  You can side with the Templars and keep Bethany alive?!?!  How?  I need to do that on my next playthrough.  I've always sided with the mages.  

But then again, I've only beat it twice.

And I agree, I didn't like Carver all that much.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Yay!
> "The Hawke are back together again."
> Bethany is the bestest Character Ever
> Or close to it O:
> ...



No, Varric's Bethany is the best character eva.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

two ways:

Take her and Anders to deep roads
So it will be you varric bethany and anders [be a warrior or a good tank rogue]

And if you side with the Templars you can judge her as a warden: refuse/accept her help
Your sister: you accept her
or a mage and you execute her. 

or

if she is taken by the circle
Side with templars at the end
but when she asks what about me
It's something along the lines of you are my sister

but i think the grey warden acceptance is the one that gives you the:
Well, it seems the Hawke Sisters are back together again.

My run for that was:
 Two hand Warr Lady Hawke
Fenris Varric Aveline Isabela [Seb if you got him] and Bethany all Friendly [it was hard but I got it down ]

Roll Fenris Aveline and Seb if go anti mage pro law = massive Friend gains
I have never died with that party
Ave: 65-70+ Con //30 will power// then maybe 20 strength
Fenris 20-5 willpower: make sure second wind in battlemaster is gotten and 2 hand maxxed 
at least 40 con rest in strength 

For roguish things: Varric Anders Isabela only worry about Isa and Varric gains

Rival Merrill if you help her and are friendly with her but dont give her the mirror knife
YOU GET 105 RIVALRY IN ONE GO 
Rival Anders


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

The World said:


> No, Varric's Bethany is the best character eva.



your sig is spoiling me T_T

Also what do you mean?

"Sunshine?" :33


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Varric's "version" of Bethany.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

Uh....
Link/picture?

Or that Miss Sunshine oneshots everything alive?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Think World is talking about the beginning, when Varric is exaggerating everything.  Her boobs are a lot bigger.

And Axl, thanks.  Totally forgot about making her a Warden (even though I've done it on both of my playthroughs).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm still I angry I wasted $60 on this heaping pile of dung. I want to punch a dev in the face. 

Probably that douchebag with the knitted sweater and beard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

>Buying games



Pirating is the way to go. S'how I got TW2.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely. I'm slowly starting to pirate more and more games.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I'm still I angry I wasted $60 on this heaping pile of dung. I want to punch a dev in the face.
> 
> Probably that douchebag with the knitted sweater and beard.



Glad I didn't buy DA2.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Glad I didn't buy DA2.



Wha!


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Dat new DLC is coming out to all platforms on July 26.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTzwc94FcAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it sad that when I heard the background music I recognized it from Epic Meal Time?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2011)

The World said:


> Wha!


:ho 



The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTzwc94FcAU[/YOUTUBE]


Good thing I'm not buying this either.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait....the main game has you have a hand in unleashing global war.

Now the DLC has you unleashing an ancient and horrifying evil?

............

Christ, the gods of fate and luck must just love to fuck around with Hawke.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2011)

Still no "save your mother" dlc?


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

i uninstalled da 2 from my pc 

don't think i'll ever play it again xD


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> i uninstalled da 2 from my pc
> 
> don't think i'll ever play it again xD



I think i have at least 7 save games over the course of 3 separate installs, most recent one being last week, when I installed it together with ME2.

I was missing Fenris & Bella.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2011)

An ancient evil


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

An ancient and horrifying evil...


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> An ancient and horrifying evil...



Yeah where did those darkspawn go? The actually cool evil looking darkspawn instead of the skinny coked out goblins we got in DA2.

Bioware I am disappoint. 

That trailer did look pretty cool though and I daresay better than the original trailer(not the cinematic one)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

I know, right?

They went from this...



To this:


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Its still ugly and dies easily so I dont care.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2011)

From what I understand, the DLC is mainly about fighting an ancient evil, which was imprisoned, but somehow released into the world? They seem to be lacking in creativity there.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTzwc94FcAU[/YOUTUBE]



Not impressed  .


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> From what I understand, the DLC is mainly about fighting an ancient evil, which was imprisoned, but somehow released into the world? They seem to be lacking in creativity there.



i think hawke releases the ancient evil as he's exploring and dungeoning


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they should bring back the Warden and have the story centered around another Blight (I think there's another dragon or two left). Have him meet the First Warden, commune with the soul of Duncan or some shit, bring back Alistair and Shale at least, and have the Morrigan/child storyline as a side thing, I don't wanna play as some old god kid. =/

And then... we go to that french place.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2011)

hawke finds an uber hax weapon

OH OH OH MINE 
*take*
That very weapon kept the evil sealed
Ah fuck D:


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they should implement real guns ingame.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck off, Rios.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

or spears 

i'd love to see some awesome spear animations


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Dont we have bombs already 
And a spell with "bomb" in its name.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 8, 2011)

> And then... we go to that french place.


yeah, and don't forget to bring Anders. he'd love it there.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 8, 2011)

Saw Anders in there. Good, that means we get more companion content.

Though I would have liked it better if the DLC took place after the events of act III.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait, what if Anders is, y'know, not really there. Because you decided he deserves to get a punishment.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 8, 2011)

well, he's there in the trailer going super saiyan and all that.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I think they should bring back the Warden and have the story centered around another Blight (I think there's another dragon or two left). Have him meet the First Warden, commune with the soul of Duncan or some shit, bring back Alistair and Shale at least, and have the Morrigan/child storyline as a side thing, I don't wanna play as some old god kid. =/
> 
> And then... we go to that french place.



Yes there are 2 dragon's left.

Razikale, the Dragon of Mystery
Lusacan, the Dragon of Night 


Guys I was playing Origin's again and I played Witch Hunt again(I know stupid right?) and Morrigan tells me Flemeth isn't even an abomination so I guess that story of Osen was a load of crap. 

I'm guessing Flemeth is just like my son with Morrigan, possibly a daughter with the spirit of an Old God from a previous Warden.



Rios said:


> I think they should implement real guns ingame.



They already have a game called Mass Effect for that. Don't need 2 of those.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Futuristic guns. When I think about DA with guns I think of


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Varric has a super crossbow so I guess it could happen.


Also I have a question. How do I get Morrigan to take me with her through the Eluvian in Witch Hunt? Does she only take guys who romanced her? I'm like her bestest friend and she still won't take me.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you have enuf money?


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

Any character can be there at any time because the DLC can be done at any point in the game. So...


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Ohh right, forgot about that. But this poses the question: is it going to be in Kirkwall again if it is chronologically before the ending of DA II?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

Kirkwall, Kirkwall everywhere.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Ohh right, forgot about that. But this poses the question: is it going to be in Kirkwall again if it is chronologically before the ending of DA II?



No, it's not in Kirkwall. They specifically said it's outside of Kirkwall. 



> ?Targeted by a vicious criminal cartel that are hunting "the blood of the Hawke," you must put an end to their relentless attacks. *Leave Kirkwall, and journey to an ancient Grey Warden prison in order to find the source of the aggression and uncover the harsh truth about the Hawke lineage.* Playable from any point in the DAII campaign, face all new darkspawn, forge a powerful new weapon and come face to face with an ancient horror.?



That's the official description of the DLC.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

>Hawke's family originates from Kirkwall
>Will be around Kirkwall and most likely something similar to The Wounded Coast and The Bone Pit


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> >Hawke's family originates from Kirkwall
> >Will be around Kirkwall and most likely something similar to The Wounded Coast and The Bone Pit



At least there's gryphons all around. At least they look a little different.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

I just can't wait until they do the oh-so-cliche "You just got framed for killing royalty/nobility!" medieval-fantasy storyline.

Throw in some amnesia for "twists."  Regular JRPG up in there.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

He looks oh-so-typically pissed off.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2011)

THE HAWKE FAMILY SHARES THE BLOOD OF THE ARCHDEMON/DARKSPAWN
or maybe a blood pact 

damn i am so glad i figured this out


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

THAT MAKES AN M. NIGHT SHYAMALAN-ESQUE PLOT TWIST IF YOUR WARDEN IS A MAGE IN ORIGINS~!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2011)

OH SHIT
THE WARDEN IS RELATED TO FLEMETH WHO IS ACTUALLY AN ARCHDEMON THAT
That.
that...
DOESN'T LIKE DARKSPAWN
and...
SHE WANTS MORE SOULS OF OLD GODS AND ARCHDEMONS
SO SHE CAN
uhhh...
create a universal time paradox/parallel universe hop in which she becomes a super ossim new female squadmate in ME3?

Shit I dunno about that man D:


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2011)

WHAT A TWIST.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WHAT A TWIST.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Flemeth creates ME universe. That's can(n)on.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait, I thought Flemeth was Andraste rofl?

Isn't that worse?


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Isnt Sandal like the most powerful being in the DA universe?


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> He looks oh-so-typically pissed off.



he looks ugly, in an ugly ugly way that isn't cool or anything

looks rather boring


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Isnt Sandal like the most powerful being in the DA universe?



Sandal is the Maker.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> he looks ugly, in an ugly ugly way that isn't cool or anything
> 
> looks rather boring



Everything about DA2 makes me wanna take a shit.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> he looks ugly, in an ugly ugly way that isn't cool or anything
> 
> looks rather boring



Out of all the pretty boys in DA2 he actually looks badass.

Varric is the only non-pretty boy cool guy. Maybe that guy will take his place.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Sandal is the Maker.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, his name is Corypheus. One letter less from _'Coryphaeus'_.


God, have they grown...


Nice and narrow.


This place reminds me of... all the other places in Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

whats with the dark spawn coloring? its so ugly compared to DA: O


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a Genlock not an Ogre of some sort?


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

doesn't look like a genlock at all. i think its an ogre with a shield 

but honestly, why did they change the design so much and coloring. its ugly ugly now. not awesome ugly


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I assumed, a new version of "Armored Ogre"

Coloring's a bit weird, but that shield does look like a bitch to deal with if it's implemented well.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

bioware's second mistake
continuing to make content for it's first mistake


----------



## Jesus (Jul 11, 2011)

It is a genlock. They were turned into giant gorillas for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> That's a Genlock not an Ogre of some sort?



The filename specifically says Genlock.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

when ogres much be skyscapers now 



BUT YOU CAN STILL POKE THEM TO DEATH WITH DAGGERS LOL


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Every enemy's gonna be dark and edgy.



Kitsukaru said:


> This place reminds me of... all the other places in Dragon Age 2.



WOW. THIS SCREEN SHOT LOOKS GREAT. CHECK OUT THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL. FIRST DAY BUY.


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2011)

Hawke knows kung fu.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

Your Kung Fu can't save you now


----------



## Jesus (Jul 11, 2011)

Kicking midgets into death traps... looks like fun to me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure I want to pay full price for this...how much is it?  8 or 10 dollars, right?


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2011)

Hawke punting midgets. This is Dragon Age?


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been playing Origins and I _love_ it. I'm considering buying DAII but I've heard...uh...unpleasant things about it.

Is it worth the money or is it better to leave my Dragon Age experience untainted?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> I've been playing Origins and I _love_ it. I'm considering buying DAII but I've heard...uh...unpleasant things about it.
> 
> Is it worth the money or is it better to leave my Dragon Age experience untainted?



The official "will you enjoy Dragon Age II" survey!

Q1: Are you a PC elitists that thinks isometric cameras and clunky inventory screens are necessary for a good RPG experience?

Q2: Do you think that the more complicated something is, the better it is? Even if it means it's a lot less fun in the process?

Q3: Is it impossible for you to enjoy a game if you can't play as an elf or a dwarf?

Q4: Do you prefer a generic "end of the world" story over a more personal and involving story?

Q5: Did you think Mass Effect 2 was somehow not 10x more fun than Mass Effect 1?

Q6: Are repetitive dungeon environments game breaking for you? (i.e. The only complaint not based on opinions and bias from DA2 naysayers)


If you answered yes to any of these questions, stay away from DAII! If not, pick it up ASAP and enjoy!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

What a biased survey. Rofl.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What a biased survey. Rofl.



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh well, as a long time RPG gamer, I will repeat yet again that I enjoyed the hell out of DA2. 

*waits to be mocked*


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't mock you for liking a bad game.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I wouldn't mock you for liking a bad game.



Would you mock me for genuinely believing that it is a good game?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

I just don't like Hawke. I felt pretty attached to my warden.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Which I'll admit I don't understand.

I have 7 seven separate Hawke's, and all feel distinct and different to me. I can attribute personalities to them individually without feeling like I am breaking the game, which means as far as I am concerned, it worked.

But of course, personal opinions and so forth. 

Also helps that I love almost every single companion, and even the one I hate is not because of bad writing but because the game convinced he is worth genuinely hating.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 12, 2011)

DA2 was a good game imo. 

It did suffer from two major flaws though, both of which can be attributed to the game being rushed: extremely repetitive environment (by the end of the first act you have seen all the locations already), and Act III (I still don't know what the writers were smoking).


Combat was pretty good imo, much better than in Origins.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I thought the way everything went to hell to be quite hilariously fun actually.

After you gut that SoB Anders for his madness, the final battle on the highest difficulty setting was kinda awesome in my opinion. Especially as a CC Mage or Archer, what with those fucking Golems walking around and Meredith going bat shit insane.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 12, 2011)

The final battle was hilariously awesome. No question about it to me.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2011)

I had no idea there is a 1.03 patch /slowpoke
Some interesting changes(like two handed warrior and assasin rogue are not so overpowered), looks like I will start playing again.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Q1: Are you a PC elitists that thinks isometric cameras and clunky inventory screens are necessary for a good RPG experience?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Q5: Did you think Mass Effect 2 was somehow not 10x more fun than Mass Effect 1?



Really? Come on, dude. It's like you want to lose credibility.

For the record, while I thought the gameplay improvements in Mass Effect 2 were excellent, I thought information was fed to me at a snail's pace. Mass Effect 1 introduced us to their universe whereas Mass Effect 2 was all about recruiting the team. The first time I spoke with Sovereign back in ME1, and then in Ylos? Shit was tight. 

I'm hoping ME3 will shift some of that focus back to the story telling as opposed to full blown action.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The official "will you enjoy Dragon Age II" survey!
> 
> Q1: Are you a PC elitists that thinks isometric cameras and clunky inventory screens are necessary for a good RPG experience?
> 
> ...



what does ME2 has to do with DA2?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Muk said:
			
		

> if i spend 100 hours customizing my characters look, race, special abilities etc. instead of having some story that doesn't interests me at all and is written about a character i feel no connection to, then yes i prefer my 'generic' character i created over this 'personalized' one



What does that even mean? That is exactly what it was in Origins, only that there were 6 instead of one characters. The character creation mechanic did not shift in anyway from Origins to DA2, except the fact you could not be a dwarf or an Elf. I am not trying to pick a fight or argument, it is just I do not get this argument at all.

Hawke is as much your character as a Cousland or Tabris or Brosca was, even more in fact considering with all the excess and sometimes pointless/useless skills you had to spend on to get your build in Origins removed with a more concise and dare I say better skill tress allowed you to build a character exactly how you wanted to.

So please explain it to me, cause I don't get this argument.

Actually you know what? Forget it.

I've decided I don't care. I think DA2 was a perfectly good game which was enjoyable and fun to play (currently doing my 7th character), and if anyone thinks otherwise, that is their prerogative.

Cheers.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2011)

Having this argument again? Srsly


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

7th character.. or 7th run?  I have about 5 characters but only 2 finished the game. I was addicted to the character creator and mods.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> 7th character.. or 7th run?  I have about 5 characters but only 2 finished the game. I was addicted to the character creator and mods.



6 characters completed.

Currently doing 7th character.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> 6 characters completed.
> 
> Currently doing 7th character.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

I wanted to try a shadow rogue build dammit.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say the skill tree in DA2 was much better than Origin's. It was basically the same thing.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I wanted to try a shadow rogue build dammit.



You must really like this game.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2011)

The World said:


> I wouldn't say the skill tree in DA2 was much better than Origin's. It was basically the same thing.



Many of the spells were similar but 
1st in DA: O it wasnt a tree, it was a line
2nd in DA: O the skills didnt have upgrades attached to them

Overall DA2's system is much more flexible.


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

What they need to do in DA3 is not rush it, take enough time to build a wide story with multiple choices that lead to different scenarios and in different environments.  I personally wouldn't mind if they released this in late 2013 or early 2014 if its to make the game a lot better.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2011)

As long as there are games like ME3 and Diablo III to play I wouldnt mind the wait.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Really? Come on, dude. It's like you want to lose credibility.
> 
> For the record, while I thought the gameplay improvements in Mass Effect 2 were excellent, I thought information was fed to me at a snail's pace. Mass Effect 1 introduced us to their universe whereas Mass Effect 2 was all about recruiting the team. The first time I spoke with Sovereign back in ME1, and then in Ylos? Shit was tight.
> 
> I'm hoping ME3 will shift some of that focus back to the story telling as opposed to full blown action.



Mass Effect 1 was incredible... but Mass Effect 2 was a lot more fun, because of those gameplay enchantments in my opinion. Hmm, clunky inventory screen or simple inventory screen? Bland combat or fun combat? To a lot of hardcore RPG fans, the more complicated and unnecessary it is, the better it is. To any sane person, the more streamlined and logical it is, the more fun it is... in my opinion. 

I agree that the storytelling was more interesting on a grand scale in ME1, but I feel that ME2 had better characters and went more in depth with those characters. Almost exactly like DA: O to DA2. Less big world focus, more personal and character driven. I like both. It will be interesting to see how Bioware handles the 3rd game in each series.





Muk said:


> what does ME2 has to do with DA2?



ME2 has everything to do with DA2.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2011)

What the deuce...


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2011)

duelist assassin is a dragon killer

brittle + Assassiante/vendetta = OH BABY

14k damage >:3


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Mass Effect 1 was incredible... but Mass Effect 2 was a lot more fun, because of those gameplay enchantments in my opinion. Hmm, clunky inventory screen or simple inventory screen? Bland combat or fun combat? To a lot of hardcore RPG fans, the more complicated and unnecessary it is, the better it is. To any sane person, the more streamlined and logical it is, the more fun it is... in my opinion.
> 
> I agree that the storytelling was more interesting on a grand scale in ME1, but I feel that ME2 had better characters and went more in depth with those characters. Almost exactly like DA: O to DA2. Less big world focus, more personal and character driven. I like both. It will be interesting to see how Bioware handles the 3rd game in each series.
> 
> ...



You.. I like you. You can stay.


----------



## Wan (Jul 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Mass Effect 1 was incredible... but Mass Effect 2 was a lot more fun, because of those gameplay enchantments in my opinion. Hmm, clunky inventory screen or simple inventory screen? Bland combat or fun combat? To a lot of hardcore RPG fans, the more complicated and unnecessary it is, the better it is. To any sane person, the more streamlined and logical it is, the more fun it is... in my opinion.



Some of the changes that made sense for ME2 didn't make sense for DAII though.  In ME2, inventory was removed practically wholesale, so it made sense for party members to not have inventory.  However, in DAII, you still have basically the same inventory system, so why remove party member armor customization?  

As for combat in DAII itself, at its core I don't think it is much different than DA: O.  You still pause the game, you still deploy abilities with areas of effect.  In fact I think they changed the combat mechanics less than they did between ME1 and ME2 -- the attacks and animations tonally feel more over-the-top than DA: O, but the way you deploy them is the same.  

However, there is one unforgivable change to the combat (on the PC version):  the tactical camera.  There was absolutely no reason to remove it.  None.  So they wanted to make the combat more accessible to action gamers?  Fine.  But removing the tactical camera does nothing for that!  It just shuts out the gamers who enjoyed the tactical camera and the approach it allowed.  Multiple times I've paused the game to deploy a power only to find that I can't get the right angle on it.  Enemies are in the way, terrain blocks my view, or it's just too far away.  With the tactical camera I would have none of those problems.  The only reason for the removal I can think of is consolization; the game was designed with consoles in mind and the developers were too lazy to implement a working tactical camera.  Master racePC gamers have a right to be miffed at this, as originally DA: O was a major, PC-focused release.  It wasn't even planned to be ported onto consoles until 9 months before release!



> I agree that the storytelling was more interesting on a grand scale in ME1, but I feel that ME2 had better characters and went more in depth with those characters. Almost exactly like DA: O to DA2. Less big world focus, more personal and character driven. I like both. It will be interesting to see how Bioware handles the 3rd game in each series.



I agree, in a sense.  In fact I think Dragon Age was better suited for such a change of pace than Mass Effect.  Mass Effect was envisioned as a trilogy, with a full story that had all the major plot points thought out from the beginning.  Dragon Age had a well-defined setting, but no such plan.  The developers were free to do whatever they wanted, and they did.  The change does not make the game itself suffer.

However, it does lead to the legitimate grievance:  Why call it Dragon Age II? The name leads players into thinking the game will, and should, be a continuation of the first game.  But it is not a direct continuation of the events in DA: O.   You're a different character, and the plot starts only shortly after the beginning of DA: O.  Why not make it a sort of spin-off, dropping the numeral for a different subtitle?  Something like "Dragon Age: Rise to Power" (which was used as a slogan in advertising).  The precedent is already set with the first game's subtitle, "Origins".  Let players know from the very title that you're going after something a bit different than the first game.  That alone might have avoided a lot of the backlash surrounding the game.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 13, 2011)

Wall of text, much.


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't hate me because I'm loquacious.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 13, 2011)

Mordin is long winded
Wall of text is his bonus power


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 13, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Some of the changes that made sense for ME2 didn't make sense for DAII though.  In ME2, inventory was removed practically wholesale, so it made sense for party members to not have inventory.  However, in DAII, you still have basically the same inventory system, so why remove party member armor customization?
> 
> As for combat in DAII itself, at its core I don't think it is much different than DA: O.  You still pause the game, you still deploy abilities with areas of effect.  In fact I think they changed the combat mechanics less than they did between ME1 and ME2 -- the attacks and animations tonally feel more over-the-top than DA: O, but the way you deploy them is the same.
> 
> ...



Personally, I love that they removed the ability to change your parties armor. For two reasons, one, it's very unrealistic... "Hey, person I just met 5 minutes ago, you wear this now!"... "Um... No?". And two, it really takes away from the personality of the characters. I hated putting Morrigan in a generic robe just because it had better stats than her original clothes. At one point, me and Alistair could not be told apart. We looked exactly the same, just because it was the best armor available at the time. I love that they get to keep their looks and you can simply upgrade their armor with enchantments. 

I can see why someone would disagree, but that's how I feel about that personally. As for the combat itself... well it may not have changed much on the surface, but when you're actually playing it, it feels a lot more visceral. Having the attack button and the actual attack 1:1 gives the game a much faster pace and the animations give it a more entertaining look. Also, the skill trees make a lot more sense, and none of them are completely useless like some were in DA: O.

I agree with you about the camera. I personally see no reason that they would take it out, at least on the PC version. I've never had an issue with it personally, because I played both Origins and DAII on the PS3 so I'm very accustomed to going from character to character quickly. But I see no reason that it needed to be taken out of the PC version.

I believe that a developer at Bioware explained that because the environments were designed to be more vertical, the isometric view would cut into the buildings and that would be disadvantageous. Whatever the case may be, I'm sure they could offer a middle ground where the camera pulls back just enough to see all your characters on the screen at once.

As for the whole "DA: Rise to Power" thing... I don't know... names don't really affect me at all. Especially if you do your research before you buy a game. I highly doubt that the people complaining that it doesn't feel like a sequel were actually surprised after the fact. They must have seen enough pre-launch videos to know that this was not another story about the warden... If a name change is all it would take to get those people to stop complaining... well then I feel their complaints are completely unwarranted and useless. People didn't complain that Fallout 3 didn't directly follow Fallout 2. They didn't complain that Assassin's Creed II has Ezio instead of Altair. 

Bioware never promised that it was a trilogy like the Mass Effect games so I don't see how people could be upset at this... The wardens story concluded very nicely and the most exciting part of his life is probably over. Not to mention he could have died... I guarantee you that a bunch of angry fans would complain just as much if their dead warden was not cannon because they made Dragon Age II about the same character.

Just seems like a trivial complaint... but that's just me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Personally, I love that they removed the ability to change your parties armor. For two reasons, one, it's very unrealistic... "Hey, person I just met 5 minutes ago, you wear this now!"... "Um... No?". And two, it really takes away from the personality of the characters. I hated putting Morrigan in a generic robe just because it hate better stats than her original clothes. At one point, me and Alistair could not be told apart. We looked exactly the same, just because it was the best armor available at the time. I love that they get to keep their looks and you can simply upgrade their armor with enchantments.



I cant agree more with this sentiment, in ME1 seeing Liara in battle armor always seemed Odd to me

In DA 2 the armor in general all looks better


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Personally, I love that they removed the ability to change your parties armor. For two reasons, one, it's very unrealistic... "Hey, person I just met 5 minutes ago, you wear this now!"... "Um... No?". And two, it really takes away from the personality of the characters. I hated putting Morrigan in a generic robe just because it hate better stats than her original clothes. At one point, me and Alistair could not be told apart. We looked exactly the same, just because it was the best armor available at the time. I love that they get to keep their looks and you can simply upgrade their armor with enchantments.



The thing is though, in the original you could choose to keep your party member's armor the same.  In II you have no choice.  Less choice is often worse than more choice in an RPG.

It's both better and worse than ME2 in some ways.  In ME2 you had characters like Miranda and Jack who wore no armor at all.  They should have at least _something_ to protect them from bullets.  DAII gets away with that stuff because a scantily clad character like Isabella at least has a legitmate chance of dodging sword swings.



> I can see why someone would disagree, but that's how I feel about that personally. As for the combat itself... well it may not have changed much on the surface, but when you're actually playing it, it feels a lot more visceral. Having the attack button and the actual attack 1:1 gives the game a much faster pace and the animations give it a more entertaining look. Also, the skill trees make a lot more sense, and none of them are completely useless like some were in DA: O.



I don't dislike the change in combat, but it definitely goes against the grain of how RPG combat works on PC.  It's good for consoles, but I can understand why PC gamers would dislike it.  There are pros and cons to both.  I agree that the skill trees are an improvement.



> I agree with you about the camera. I personally see no reason that they would take it out, at least on the PC version. I've never had an issue with it personally, because I played both Origins and DAII on the PS3 so I'm very accustomed to going from character to character quickly. But I see no reason that it needed to be taken out of the PC version.
> 
> I believe that a developer at Bioware explained that because the environments were designed to be more vertical, the isometric view would cut into the buildings and that would be disadvantageous. Whatever the case may be, I'm sure they could offer a middle ground where the camera pulls back just enough to see all your characters on the screen at once.



Personally I find that excuse BS, but that's just me.  They really should have at least found a middle ground -- in fact, I think a developer said they were developing an "alternative" when news broke that the tactical camera was gone.  That was a lie, they just tore it out wholesale.  At the very least they could have let you detach the camera from being centered on your character.



> As for the whole "DA: Rise to Power" thing... I don't know... names don't really affect me at all. Especially if you do your research before you buy a game. I highly doubt that the people complaining that it doesn't feel like a sequel were actually surprised after the fact. They must have seen enough pre-launch videos to know that this was not another story about the warden... If a name change is all it would take to get those people to stop complaining... well then I feel their complaints are completely unwarranted and useless. People didn't complain that Fallout 3 didn't directly follow Fallout 2. They didn't complain that Assassin's Creed II has Ezio instead of Altair.
> 
> Bioware never promised that it was a trilogy like the Mass Effect games so I don't see how people could be upset at this... The wardens story concluded very nicely and the most exciting part of his life is probably over. Not to mention he could have died... I guarantee you that a bunch of angry fans would complain just as much if their dead warden was not cannon because they made Dragon Age II about the same character.
> 
> Just seems like a trivial complaint... but that's just me.



Hmm...when you put it like that, it does seem trivial.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> The thing is though, in the original you could choose to keep your party member's armor the same.  In II you have no choice.  Less choice is often worse than more choice in an RPG.
> 
> It's both better and worse than ME2 in some ways.  In ME2 you had characters like Miranda and Jack who wore no armor at all.  They should have at least _something_ to protect them from bullets.  DAII gets away with that stuff because a scantily clad character like Isabella at least has a legitmate chance of dodging sword swings.
> 
> ...



I think more choice is good up to a certain point. For me, that line is when a characters personality is lost and all the members of your party start to look the same. It's more an illusion of choice anyways. You may think that you have all these different options, but when it comes down to it, you're either going to choose what's most functional or most stylish. Well often times the most functional is not very appealing. Like I said Morrigan loses almost all of her uniqueness as soon as she dons a plain green mage robe just because it has +50 nature attack or what have you. And again, to me personally, I find it very hard to believe that a personality as strong as Morrigan is just going to let the warden dictate what she wears. I'm pretty sure she's just going to wear whatever the hell she wants.

As for Miranda and Jack wearing almost no armor... well I think that makes perfect sense. Jack, again, is a very strong personality. She's a rebel who does what she wants, and dresses how she wants. I guess I'll get all nerdy on you and also delve into the fact that both Jack and Miranda are Biotics. I think it's perfectly reasonable to have them ditch armor for mobility when they have the ability to crush enemies with their minds and form barriers of protection out of nothing.

In any case, I think that the best solution, as it almost always does, rests on the middle ground. A balance of personality preservation, customization options, and realism within the confines of the game world. I think that Origins went too far, and perhaps Dragon Age II didn't go far enough. I'm thinking something alone the lines of your party members each having a few different outfits that can be obtained over the course of the game, and you can customize them in subtle ways like enchantments and maybe color dye. 

I agree that Bioware would do well to find a middle ground on most of these issues. That being said, I still enjoyed the direction they took DAII. I love having a voiced protagonist, a more personal story, and faster paced gameplay. I think the biggest fault with the game is that EA rushed Bioware to get it out. Obviously the biggest area this impacted was the environmental diversity. Still, it had more content than 4 or 5 full priced games these days by comparison.

I only hope that they get much more time to work on the inevitable third game. Perhaps then they could add more options, especially for PC players.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope they don't continue with Hawke in the next full-fledged game. And I hate Flemeth. I put that old bitch down in DA1, but here we go sup Andraste.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2011)

The last pic doesnt exactly look intimidating


----------



## The Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

So dark and edgy.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm, I like the new Ogre's with shields and the Hurlock Alpha. Not too sure about the new look for the Genlocks, but I guess it will grow on me when I buy the DLC.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Hmm, I like the new Ogre's with shields and the Hurlock Alpha. Not too sure about the new look for the Genlocks, but I guess it will grow on me when I *>buy* the DLC.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the game.

I love Bioware.

Best way to support Developers I love is to buy their products (And I have been buying their stuff since Baldur's Gate, why stop now?).

What's so surprising? 

I paid for The Witcher I & II as well, despite the first one being a massive disappointment, with the second not suffering the same fate simply due to it's near perfect technical achievements.

Only game I pirated recently was Dungeon Siege 3, which in retrospect, was fucking good move. God that game stinks to the high heavens.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I love the game.
> 
> I love Bioware.
> 
> ...



Oh, he was surprised?

I thought that he was indicating that he was actually a female who was laughing with her friend because they just realized they were in the wrong thread...

Hmm...


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Oh, he was surprised?
> 
> I thought that he was indicating that he was actually a female who was laughing with her friend because they just realized they were in the wrong thread...
> 
> Hmm...



Oh, I know what he was trying(not too subtle btw) to say.

But I see no reason to be bitchy, so I just played along.


----------



## Rios (Jul 20, 2011)

The pirate community frowns at you.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2011)

aww the Genlocks look even more cuter now. can't wait to kill them. 
I hope the dungeons/caves won't be copypasta tho.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have pics from Comic-con or whatever?

I want to know more about this DLC.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Wall of text, much.



It didn't make much sense either.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 23, 2011)

So... we finally leave Kirkwall to see...
lots of orange rocks.

*Sigh*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys, am I the only one who got freaked out because the Olso killer name is Anders and... well...  you know... lazors chantry and stuff.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 26, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Guys, am I the only one who got freaked out because the Olso killer name is Anders and... well...  you know... lazors chantry and stuff.



Would've been, if I hadn't seen the joke 50 times on the chan boards.

Played Legacy.

Read my thoughts here.

It was okay.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 26, 2011)

is patch 1.3 required to play this DLC?
I really don't want to install that shitty(ubernerf) patch. 

future story DLC's should be Hawke's adventures post game. like returning to good ol' Ferelden.


Oslo bomber having the same name as Anders, quite a scary coincidence.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Played Legacy.
> 
> Read my thoughts here.
> 
> It was okay.



This isn't helping.  Thanks for the review. I'll ignore it for now.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 27, 2011)

Some of what the end boss does on nightmare is very irritating (stupid varric) , but it's probably the most fun fight in the series so far, I'm quite impressed


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 27, 2011)

The plot thickens.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 27, 2011)

How long is the DLC compared to the previous ones we got in Origins?


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus said:


> How long is the DLC compared to the previous ones we got in Origins?



Hmmm.... I'd say it's about as long as the Witch Hunt was for the Origins.


----------



## Hana (Jul 29, 2011)

Jesus said:


> How long is the DLC compared to the previous ones we got in Origins?



A friend said I wouldn't be disappointed with it, so I went ahead and got it. I'd say Witch Hunter length. It took me about 2 hours and 45 minutes to complete on normal.

I personally loved it. It is by far the best Dragon Age DLC (unless you count Awakening as a DLC). The combat is improved, but not by much. The plot was interesting but not mind blowing. The best parts of course being the dialogue. Sarcastic Hawke/Varric/Carver/Fenris group. The best parts of course being that since Anders was dead at my end game so I couldn't choose him. The group got along! No heals kinda sucked though.

From a non-critical view, I say it is worth it. It's the same price as a movie ticket, and it was fun to play.


----------



## Rios (Jul 29, 2011)

these puzzles totally own my ass 

EDIT: Done and over with. 1 level, 1 ugly sword and a sweet set of armor. I say it was worth the puzzle banging(last fight was mostly run and avoid than anything else)


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally got it and finished playing, twice, once in Act 1(warrior) and Act 3(mage). Will attempt an Act 2 version at some point.

*There will be spoilers*

Firstly was it worth the price? Well personally yes, considering that on nightmare it took me(reading all codes entries and scouring every inch of the maps) about 4 hours 10 minutes, while on normal and slightly rushing I got it done just under 3 hours. That is a pretty good length, especially compared relative to Bioware's finest DLC, Shadow Broker.

The map indeed was nice, sunny and dusty in the beginning, before slowly turning darker and creepier as you slowly moved towards the end game. The last map before the boss map I personally thought was stunning, with it's dark corners and greenish hues, it was very foreboding and genuinely let out a sense of dread. Hell, when Aveline gets creep'd out by a place, you know it fucked up.

Combat stayed excellently responsive and executed(yes, you "real" RPG fans hate it, I don't care), but what what I really liked was how they revamped enemy AI and how the environment works for and against you. High ground, flanking, channeling enemies in narrow corridors(not advisable for the Genlock Alpha though) using traps to advantage all became staple in this DLC and I though it worked brilliantly. At one point, patiently using my tank to draw a group carta soldiers(7-8 of them), a well times press of a switch activated a trap and utterly eviscerated them. It was glorious.

And oh, that issues that everyone had with enemies and reinforcement popping in from nowhere has been fixed. Reinforcements now come in logically, as in from other rooms or from lower/upper ground, allowing you to see them coming and plan accordingly. New enemy types work brilliantly and the Genlock Alpha is fuck awesome. Twice the cunt managed to surprise me with a sneak attack, once killing Varric with a single attack, and taking it down took a co-coordinated effort(this is based on nightmare, on normal you can just about, with luck, bash his life down slowly).

The party banter stays awesome, with many a well placed snarky and sarcastic remarks on hand. Best to bring Carver/Bethany along, considering they gets the most convos, both interesting and heartfelt. And the end of the DLC is quite poignant, especially when you learn what drove your father and the kind of man he was, and changes depending on what act you're in and who is alive. Personally my Act 3 mage got to me, with Carver(with words left unsaid, but with both brothers unable to say them) going back to the wardens and Hawke either dreams or really talks with his mother's spirit, and the entire left me felling both bittersweet and poignant. The overall story itself while not as meaty as it could be(on max of 4 hours after all), it was well presented and set up, thus allowing me to engage it emotionally.

And the final boss, whom at first I thought would be horrible because it was back to the "ancient evil" crap, was kinda awesome actually. The fight itself was all was kinds of fuck awesome and very, very challenging. The way it was set up forced you to micro manage the team, or simply everyone would die. Most fun I have had in Nightmare level boss fight in fuck ages.

And the revelation that he was in fact one THE magisters who physically pierced the veil an raided the Golden City was interesting. More interesting was his complaint to his fallen god Dumat that while the Dragon has promised them light, there was only darkness when thye reached the golden city. Unless I am misunderstanding that seems to imply that the Maker had already left his seat, and the Golden city was already corrupted with darkness when they arrived. That kinda fuck with the myth that the Tevinters ruined everything, and instead it would seem that rather them being the corrupter, it would seem they were the first victims of an already existing corruption.

I really hope that this is explored at some point, or of course I could be misunderstanding the old chap.

So, overall while not as impressive as Shadow Broker(I doubt any will, with a personal 9.5/10 on my part), I am more than happy to mark this as anywhere between a solidly good 8.5 to an excellent 9. I'll compromise at put it at 8.8/10. Highly recommended, even if you are going to wait for it to be bundled and/or price to drop.

Cheers.


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you play this with the post campaign save? Or is it integrated into the main story like the Sebastian missions?


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2011)

You can access it from your house so yup, its not like the Exalted Prince missions.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone try to replay this recently, I did. And boy, was it not pleasant. It wasn't so much the gameplay, but the story. Not two minutes after booting it back up I was reminded of all the terrible stuff that happened. Not terrible in terms of the quality of events that happen(which are still pretty flawed), but terrible as in mean-spirited. Most of the choices you have are either to be a anti-magi bigot, or to choose the path of civil rights and be proven wrong every step of the way.

I mean, I guess a should give Bioware credit for making a video game story that made me have a emotional reaction to it when most games get only indifference. But is outright disgust something to be proud of?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

I liked the way it turned out. It shows that people who have power misuse it, no matter the source. That's the theme they were trying to get across.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

It's realistic, in a way. Unlike so many other RPGs, there's absolutely nothing that makes it cut-and-dry obvious. And it's hard to feel good about anything. Which, in itself, is good.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's realistic, in a way. Unlike so many other RPGs, there's absolutely nothing that makes it cut-and-dry obvious. And it's hard to feel good about anything. Which, in itself, is good.



Agreed.

Per example I was so sure we could save Leandra, only to have crushing failure shoved in my face. It was a bit jarring at first, the idea that no choices could change this fact.

But then again it made sense, cause sometimes no matter what you, or how you do it, life just fucks you over. And when I accepted that was how this story was going to go, basically you fighting destiny and losing, I loved it to bits.


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2011)

Just giving me more of a reason to be an asshole XD

Also why people care so much about your briefly shown mother? I understand if she was your companion(haha that'd be awesome actually, siblings are overused) but otherwise she is just a person my character cares about, not me.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> Just giving me more of a reason to be an asshole XD
> 
> Also why people care so much about your briefly shown mother? I understand if she was your companion(haha that'd be awesome actually, siblings are overused) but otherwise she is just a person my character cares about, not me.



I immerse RP when playing RPG's so for all intents and purposes, for the course of the game at least, she is my mother.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree G. Hawke.  Slightly off topic, but in Mass Effect 2, one of my favorite messages to Shepard was the one from his/her mother (if you picked the Spacer background).

And the Leandra quest...talk about being disappointed in the outcome.  I kept on loading previous saves, trying to see if I could save her if I did something different.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I agree G. Hawke.  Slightly off topic, but in Mass Effect 2, one of my favorite messages to Shepard was the one from his/her mother (if you picked the Spacer background).
> 
> *And the Leandra quest...talk about being disappointed in the outcome.*  I kept on loading previous saves, trying to see if I could save her if I did something different.



But that is why I learned to love it, because the story is basically mocking you. Rise up from poverty, make something of yourself, but by the end of it, you are still fucked.

It's glorious, in a horribly mean sort of way.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 23, 2011)

I think a lot of people missed the whole point of the story.  It was never meant to be a story where you save the world from impending doom, it was about the journey of Hawke from his humble beginnings to being the catalyst to the impending war between mages and the chantry.  I get that a lot of people wish there was more closure to the story, or that the choices you made during the game made more of difference, in the end it was always going to be a bridge to DA III.  

The game has its flaws, I realize that, but in terms of characters and story it is really not that bad, and it should be praised in some ways for showing that the world they live in, especially a shady place like Kirkwall, bad shit happens, and no matter what you want to do you can't stop it.  I will always appreciate the story for the way it presented a ton of flawed characters, they had their good sides and their bad sides, they had opinions and they stuck to them for the most part.  

I'll also say that I did not get a very much replay value out this game, I think I got about 2 playthroughs, thou I guess for a RPG that's alright, I love Bioware games, and I usually get at least 2 and a half depending on if their is another game I want to play.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I think a lot of people missed the whole point of the story.  It was never meant to be a story where you save the world from impending doom, it was about the journey of Hawke from his humble beginnings to being the catalyst to the impending war between mages and the chantry.  I get that a lot of people wish there was more closure to the story, or that the choices you made during the game made more of difference, in the end it was always going to be a bridge to DA III.
> 
> The game has its flaws, I realize that, but in terms of characters and story it is really not that bad, and it should be praised in some ways for showing that the world they live in, especially a shady place like Kirkwall, bad shit happens, and no matter what you want to do you can't stop it.  I will always appreciate the story for the way it presented a ton of flawed characters, they had their good sides and their bad sides, they had opinions and they stuck to them for the most part.
> 
> I'll also say that I did not get a very much replay value out this game, I think I got about 2 playthroughs, thou I guess for a RPG that's alright, I love Bioware games, and I usually get at least 2 and a half depending on if their is another game I want to play.



You're more or less correct.

But strangely, I somehow managed 7 playthings on the game. Admittedly mostly because I wanted to try every single class/gender and more so considering you can build what type of mage/rogue you wanted to be.

It helps that despite popular opinion, I adored the new combat system.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2011)

I haven't even finished my second playthrough.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's realistic, in a way. Unlike so many other RPGs, there's absolutely nothing that makes it cut-and-dry obvious. And it's hard to feel good about anything. Which, in itself, is good.



I'm not adverse to cynicism and nihilism in my entertainment, being a fan of Cormac McCarthy and the Coen Brothers. I mean, Red Dead Redemption was my favorite game last year and the last act of the game is essentially just Marston accepting his eventual fate. Thing is, that game did it well. This game, the endgame villains are cartoonish figures, one having such a genocidal view from the beginning that it's impossible to go "that's a reasonable opinion," the other completely going against his core beliefs at the drop of a hat. Even when I didn't view the story with disdain I thought that turn was forced. It seemed more like Bioware did it so players wouldn't be locked out of a boss fight no matter what choice they chose, rather than it was to improve the story. Also I remember the chantry lady from the second act being a shallow vessel of hate.

Also,the story is "realistic?" Wasn't a major point of having Varric tell the tale too explain the more exaggerated nature of the game. The final fantasy swords and varying boobs sizes, or like Leandra Amell's story arc being as ripe with melodrama as Mary Shelly's Frankenstein.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2011)

Is the game worth a buy?


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes but probably not.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Is the game worth a buy?


I regret paying $60 for it, but I would probably pay $40.  You can get it for $38.24 from Amazon; if you can get it for that price, I say go for it.




Rios said:


> Yes but probably not.



Wait, what?  It's worth a buy but probably isn't?


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2011)

It just might be it I guess.


----------



## Weebl (Aug 27, 2011)

People say that Hawke is the catalyst to this whole shitstorm between mages and templars. How?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Directly Anders was responsible, because it was him who blew up the cathedral and provoked the 'war'. He did that even without your help from what I remember.
Indirectly Meredith was responsible for going insane from the red lyrium stolen by Varric's brother.
Hawke was involved in the mages vs templars struggle, but the war isn't his fault.


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha Hawke was just the guy who arrived at the wrong place in the wrong time as indicated in the first cutscene of Act 3


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 28, 2011)

Weebl said:


> People say that Hawke is the catalyst to this whole shitstorm between mages and templars. How?


because Bioware said so.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, guys. Weird question; just popped into my head, doesn't matter.

Those playing mage playthroughs, what did you guys think of Carver. I meant, the whole arc, not just the 1st act, because you know, he's a bit of a prick.

I'm talking about the whole story where after everything is said and done, he shows his true loyalties and even sticks up for you. I also couldn't help but think of this particular video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivtCiaU6PL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 8, 2011)

I got DA2 on release day. I played it to near-end Act 1 then put it down until now... Been playing it for a few days now, I'm taking it slow (1-1.5 hours a day) and I am enjoying myself. Playing a 2h Warrior and it's more fun to me than the mage was. Going Me/Anders/Varric/Woman Tank (;/) I'm going to finish this game, that's for sure. It'll take a couple weeks though.

Is the warrior item pack 1 or 2 worth getting by the way?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 8, 2011)

Is everyone having the issues with the camera on the cutscenes?


My screen looks like a magnitude 10 earthquake is tearing apart Kirkwall


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

New DLC announced featuring Tallis, Felicia Day's assassin character. She'll use a "new" combat style that's both melee and ranged. New items, new enemies, new areas. Will apparently include stealth gameplay. Hawke is enlisted to help Tallis steal a relic from an Orlesian Lord in his estate.

The DLC will also fill in more details about the Qunari and Orlesians.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> New DLC announced featuring Tallis, Felicia Day's assassin character. She'll use a "new" combat style that's both melee and ranged. New items, new enemies, new areas. Will apparently include stealth gameplay. Hawke is enlisted to help Tallis steal a relic from an Orlesian Lord in his estate.
> 
> The DLC will also fill in more details about the Qunari and Orlesians.





  

  

.....

Yes, I am that excited.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0_41SWzCwk[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer is awesome. pek

And the Tallis character model looks very well made, with new monsters and a chance to actually battle Chevaliers. 

Oh, I so want this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't gotten around to buying the DLC that was released before this.  Was it worth buying?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd say, yes. Legacy was pretty awesome.
and this new one looks pretty good as well. 

premise reminds me of a heist movie. 

Felicia Day


----------



## serger989 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mark of the assassin actually looks pretty sweet. From what I can tell I would have loved DA2 if it was filled with more stuff resembling Legacy and this new one coming out. Rather than the cool shit being DLC and not actually being in the game on release. I enjoyed Legacy more than the entire game. So I'm expecting this one to be pretty good.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

After reading the new DLC thread on the Bioware forums, it seems the stealth system here will be an experimental version not exactly similar to Origins and that if successfully implemented and well accepted will probably translate over to DA3.

And least that is what it seems to be getting at. 

But basically, this DLC just went to the top of my must get list(which admittedly is quite lean, considering I have already pre-ordered Skyrim).

To Bioware:


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, keep giving BioWare your money.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

Bought this game a while ago. Sarcastic/Charming Hawke <3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Yes, keep giving BioWare your money.



I know, it's actually hilarious.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> To Bioware:



I srsly hope you're joking.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm glad I stole The Witcher 2.  Definitely wasn't worth the twenty bucks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> To Bioware:



Bioware already took all my money for Mass Effect 3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm glad I stole The Witcher 2.  Definitely wasn't worth the twenty bucks.



You sound mad.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm glad I stole The Witcher 2.  Definitely wasn't worth the twenty bucks.


I didn't even pirate it, not worth the bandwidth. 



Miss Goobette said:


> Bioware already took all my money for Mass Effect 3



Better ME3 than Shit Age 2.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I didn't even pirate it, not worth the bandwidth.



Good thing. It was playing a bad Rob Zombie movie.

>Implying there's such a thing as a good Rob Zombie movie.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

Uhm....while this DLC I am not hating on, the idea of incomplete games being sold still grates on my nerves.


----------



## Alien (Sep 16, 2011)

I got a JRPG vibe when the monster appeared


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Yes, keep giving BioWare your money.



Yes, I will, thank you. 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> I know, it's actually hilarious.



Ain't it grand? 



The Boss said:


> I srsly hope you're joking.



Eh? Why should I be?

They have been making makes games I have been enjoying since 1998, and continue to do so.

So yeah, they can have my money till they stop entertaining me.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2011)

Kasumi version two?

EDIT: Oh wait, there was a dragon.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Question, why does the Dragon Age series have shit graphics compared to Mass Effect? Do they like not care about Dragon Age series or something?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> Kasumi version two?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, there was a dragon.





I'll admit the similarities, but I am hoping there will be enough differences to offset any complains about that.

First difference I do know is that you can bring a full team.

Second is that you will gain more info about the current state of Orlais and the Qunari during the course of the DLC, rather than Kasumi's self contained mission.

A month till release, so hoefully more info is released at some point. 

Maybe there will be a lyrium powered gunship that fires magic arrows to contend with. 



Esura said:


> Question, why does the Dragon Age series have shit graphics compared to Mass Effect? Do they like not care about Dragon Age series or something?



First game was become the game was in development for so long the engine basically become outdated by the time they were done.

Second game decided to go with stylized graphics rather than realistic/modern look ME has. Some hated it, I & some others liked/were fine with it.

So you have to decide with side of the fence you are on.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Why does Kingdom Hearts have shit graphics compared to Final Fantasy?

Though they both look like shit, but yeah.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I dunno, that Felicia Day model looks kind of retarded. Kind of like the Miranda model.

Then again I'm not much of a fan of Felicia Day anyway.

The DLC looks promising like another Kasumi DLC, when is it coming out again? I might start another playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Then again, Esura will probably get all up in arms and defensive about my comments so I'll just say:

Different developer. Shit happens.

@The World - I believe it said October 11th.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm glad I stole The Witcher 2.  Definitely wasn't worth the twenty bucks.





Krory said:


> Why does Kingdom Hearts have shit graphics compared to Final Fantasy?
> 
> Though they both look like shit, but yeah.



Someone's jelly. 

Kingdom Hearts is a bad game but SE knows where to pour all their money into and that's GRAFIKS!


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Because the Polish can't write and because Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy DO suck?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because the Polish can't write and because Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy DO suck?



13 and X-2 and 14 yeah but every other FF had been decent to great games.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Told  ya'.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> 13 and X-2 and 14 yeah but every other FF had been decent to great games.



X was awful, IX and VIII were below average at best, VII is average but highly overrated, II (not to be confused with IV) was absolutely forgettable. And then the fact that they're wasting time and resources on XIII-2 and probably XIII-3. Then TA, TA2, Mystic Quest, Dirge of Cerberus...


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

So all recent FFs suck. Yep. I've lost faith in Square. They should have dropped the Enix and go back to just being soft. 

And X wasn't awful that's just your opinion. X was decent besides bright colors and bad voice acting.

And 9 below average? My god man.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> First game was become the game was in development for so long the engine basically become outdated by the time they were done.
> 
> *Second game was rushed. *Some hated it, I & some others has shit taste in games.



Fixed for you. You're welcome.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Aren't they developed by the same motherfuckers?



Aw, that's cute. He thinks over 800 employees spread across five geographical locations all work in unison on the same titles.

Which is why The Old Republic does not look the same as either of them.

>Common sense


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 was a JRPG right?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fixed for you. You're welcome.



No, you didn't at all. 

And really? Someone liking something you don't = having shit taste? Nice, real nice. 



The World said:


> Dragon Age 2 was a JRPG right?



....

No. 

But then again I haven't touched a JRPG since....wow, more than 10 years? 

So yeah, I can't realistically comment on that.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, you didn't at all.
> 
> And really? Someone liking something you don't = having shit taste? Nice, real nice.



That's Krory's whole philosophy? Wut you going against Krory meng? 



G. Hawke said:


> ....
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Psssssssssssssst, that was sarcasm.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, you didn't at all.
> 
> And really? Someone liking something you don't = having shit taste? Nice, real nice.



It's okay. She likes Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> That's Krory's whole philosophy? Wut you going against Krory meng?



I don't think people have shit taste for not liking what I like or vice versa.

I just think Esura has shit taste in general.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> That's Krory's whole philosophy? Wut you going against Krory meng?



I am disagreeing with him in the ME3 thread while agreeing with him in this one.

I am a very flexible person. 



> Psssssssssssssst, that was sarcasm.



....You know what, I hate internet sarcasm, I really do.

I never seems to catch it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't think people have shit taste for not liking what I like or vice versa.
> 
> I just think Esura has shit taste in general.



And I think you're an asswipe in general.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> And I think you're an asswipe in general.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I can always get some laughs out of you two.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Dragon Age 2 was a JRPG right?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Do Morrigan or Leilana appears in this game? 

Right now I'm like telling this dude to gtfo my sister's face while we are trying to escape from Lothering.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

^ 

I am torn.  

I want to laugh but at Krory uber hate for Esura, cause well, it's funny.

But Esura is the person who actually discussed DAO character builds and party builds with me. That earns instant nerd points.

Dammit.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do Morrigan or Leilana appears in this game?
> 
> Right now I'm like telling this dude to gtfo my sister's face while we are trying to escape from Lothering.



I know Leilana appears in this game around Act 2 or 3. Morrigan probably does not.

You will get to see Flemeth in a whole new light.  HUAHUA!


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do Morrigan or Leilana appears in this game?
> 
> Right now I'm like telling this dude to gtfo my sister's face while we are trying to escape from Lothering.



Leilana at the end, and somewhere in Act...3 was it? Something to do with Sebastian, or if you have him.

Gah, I can't remember. 

Morrigan probably isn't on this plane of existence at the moment, depending where that mirror takes her and my Cousland baby.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do Morrigan or Leilana appears in this game?
> 
> Right now I'm like telling this dude to gtfo my sister's face while we are trying to escape from Lothering.



Leliana appears in one of the missions for the Exiled Prince DLC, then at the end of the game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Would of talked more, but my tooth hurted so I drunk a shot of whiskey to make the pain go away. 

I'm alternating between Dragon Age Origins and 2


EDIT: Damn three posts back to back after my post. I need to quote more.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ^
> 
> I am torn.
> 
> ...



It's also funny because TW2 ended up the same way. 

And it's not hate. It's unrequited love. Esura's just a homophobe, sadly.

Besides. Inanity is worthy of amusement, not hate. You must not hate the mentally handicapped, it's not their fault!

Unless they drank drain cleaner.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I know Leilana appears in this game around Act 2 or 3. Morrigan probably does not.
> 
> You will get to see Flemeth in a whole new light.  HUAHUA!





G. Hawke said:


> Leilana at the end, and somewhere in Act...3 was it? Something to do with Sebastian, or if you have him.
> 
> Gah, I can't remember.
> 
> Morrigan probably isn't on this plane of existence at the moment, depending where that mirror takes her and my Cousland baby.





Krory said:


> Leliana appears in one of the missions for the Exiled Prince DLC, then at the end of the game.



Ah cool.


Krory said:


> It's also funny because TW2 ended up the same way.
> 
> And it's not hate. It's unrequited love. Esura's just a *homophobe*, sadly.


What ever helps you sleep at night.

Just mad cause I'm too good for you.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe if I looked like a twelve year old girl...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

Leliana better be in DA3 so I can smang dat ass again.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

My hawke looks like a repressed teenager. 

Need to hit up the Emporium...


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm using that default Garret Hawke because his voice doesn't fit the Samuel L Jackson esque character I'm trying to make.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Leliana better be in DA3 so I can smang dat ass again.



I use her original look from the SA cutscene on the PC version.

I be smanging dat ass errrrrrday.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

A tank, 2 rogues and a support mage?

....

What a horrible party build to take on a high dragon. 

....


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Wrong pic.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> -snip-





I fixed it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> A tank, 2 rouges and a support mage?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ironically, Alistair, Self!Rogue, Leliana and Wynn is what I used to own Flemeth. D:

And dear God, why does Leliana look like Chucky (Child's Play) in the cinematic trailer? It's frightening.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

WAIT, ROUGES?!

WHY ARE YOU USING ROUGES IN AN RPG?!


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

She looks hawt brah. Better than Morrigan at least.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> WAIT, ROUGES?!
> 
> WHY ARE YOU USING ROUGES IN AN RPG?!



.....

FUCK YOU, I SCREWED UP THE SPELLING!!! 

.....

I'm sorry. 

*fixes*


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> She looks hawt brah. Better than Morrigan at least.



Morrigan always looks like a tramp. It's unavoidable. She's not worthy of Claudia Black's voice.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> WAIT, ROUGES?!
> 
> WHY ARE YOU USING ROUGES IN AN RPG?!



What are you suppose to play, a Mage?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Morrigan always looks like a tramp. It's unavoidable. She's not worthy of Claudia Black's voice.



Morrigan laughs at your post! Or snarls, whatever she's doing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> She looks hawt brah. *Better than Morrigan* at least.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What are you suppose to play, a Mage?



Moar like a Maeg.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Moar like a Maeg.



I'd play that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Male Leliana:


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

It's either Morrigan looking like a transvestite, or Leliana look like a fourteen year-old boy.

Wynne is seeming more and more tempting.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's either Morrigan looking like a transvestite, or Leliana look like a fourteen year-old boy.
> 
> Wynne is seeming more and more tempting.



Wynne goes hard. Shes older and got that experience.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

She has a great bosom according to Zevran.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd pull a Zevran and rest my head on Wynne's bosom


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Ironically, Alistair, Self!Rogue, Leliana and Wynn is what I used to own Flemeth. D:
> 
> And dear God, why does Leliana look like Chucky (Child's Play) in the cinematic trailer? It's frightening.



Really? On Nightmare?

If so, I applaud you. 

For me, excluding the Archdemon, both High Dragon were dealt by 2 heavy armored + Archer + Support Mage.

My mage run was Tank + DPS DW + DPS/CC mage + Support Mage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Wynne? Leliana? Morrigan?

More like Desire Demon.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

List of hotness goes...

Morrigan, Wynne, Anora, Leilana, Desire Demon, Dog, Flemeth

---->
Hottest to not hottest


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> She has a great bosom according to Zevran.



I am pretty sure he mentioned something about them bosoms being magical.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd smang Flemeth and Wynne errrrrrrrday while Morrigan and Leliana watch.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I'd smang *Flemeth* and Wynne errrrrrrrday while Morrigan and *Flemeth watch*.



Eh...what?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> List of hotness goes...
> 
> Morrigan, Wynne, Anora, Leilana, Desire Demon,* Dog*, Flemeth
> 
> ...



I knew it all along.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> List of hotness goes...
> 
> Morrigan, Wynne, Anora, Leilana, Desire Demon, Dog, Flemeth
> 
> ...



Well, DA2 Flemeth might like a word with you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

Isabela + Warden + Zevran + Leliana 4way was the best


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Not only is Morrigan ugly as sin, she's probably the most useless character in the party. 

I mean, seriously... Shapeshifter? What the _fuck_ were you thinking? Oh dear God, the horror...


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Isabela + Warden + Zevran + Leliana 4way was the best



Three men and one woman? I can dig it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I knew it all along.


Well, it was mostly a rip on Flemeth. Dog looks like a better choice than Flemeth.



G. Hawke said:


> Well, DA2 Flemeth might like a word with you.



What, she finds the fountain of youth and doesn't look like a bag lady anymore?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Isabela + Warden + Zevran + Leliana 4way was the best



Bela + Warden + Zev + Alistair was better.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Three men and one woman? I can dig it.



so which one is the woman?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, it was mostly a rip on Flemeth. Dog looks like a better choice than Flemeth.
> 
> 
> 
> What, she finds the fountain of youth and doesn't look like a bag lady anymore?



She looks like a bag, but with more tits this time.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> What, she finds the fountain of youth and doesn't look like a bag lady anymore?



No, she went from old hag to certified MILF. 

....

What? I have a thing for older women.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> so which one is the woman?



The Warden, obviously.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Leliana has some big tits, either that or her armor is incredibly misleading.


Morrigan has some nice itty bittys herself.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, she went from old hag to certified MILF.
> 
> ....
> 
> What? I have a thing for older women.



Depending on how you play your cards in Origins, she could be a GILF.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Depending on how you play your cards in Origins, she could be a GILF.



......

You say that like I would consider it a flaw.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> She looks like a bag, but with more tits this time.


Oh.....


G. Hawke said:


> No, she went from old hag to certified MILF.
> 
> ....
> 
> What? I have a thing for older women.



Hey, I'm with you.

*flashes certified MILF hunter card*

But DAO Flemeth was just...no.

Post picks of New Flemeth? Wait...ain't she supposed to be dead?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

If I was as badass looking as the Warden I'd smang myself eerrrrrrrrrrrrday.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh.....
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm with you.
> ...



No, Morrigan flat out tells you that Flemeth cannot be killed, only weakened.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Post picks of New Flemeth? Wait...ain't she supposed to be dead?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, Morrigan flat out tells you that Flemeth cannot be killed, only weakened.



She looks like Big Mama from MGS4, minus the saggy titties.

Flemeth used magic to not have saggy titties. I'd hit it.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

A nice cosplay of her.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Badass pic


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Wait, Flemeth goes Rambo on motherfuckers in DA2 or something? Every picture of her got her looking all badass and warrior like and shit.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

I just adore Aimo's work. 



Esura said:


> Wait, Flemeth goes Rambo on motherfuckers in DA2 or something? Every picture of her got her looking all badass and warrior like and shit.



Well, she saves you ass the beginning and helps you to Kirkwall.

You'll see once again later, but she's her usual vague, cryptic self. 

Then she flies off.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats up with all these fan arts of female Dwarven wardens?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

All I know is, Sandal is the Maker.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

SPOILER: Flemeth is Kal-El.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats up with all these fan arts of female Dwarven wardens?



Shush you. 

Aimo's Lady Aeducan fetish is awesome shit. 

Talking about dwarfs..


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I always name my Dog, The Maker, so he is The Maker. 

Sandal is Jesus duh.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't be ridiculous.

Sandal is Sandal.

Coincidentally, though, The Maker shits Himself at the mere mention of Sandal's name.

Sandal is to The Maker as Cthulhu is to "God".


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Shush you.
> 
> Aimo's *Lady Aeducan* fetish is awesome shit.
> 
> Talking about dwarfs..


Who is that?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

The Maker visits Sandal for his enchantments.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who is that?



...Pretty sure I have answered this at some point. 

Female Noble Dwarf origin.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who is that?


I bet you are going to like Varric. He is all man and chest hair. :33

You will probably like both elves Fenris and Merrill too because you like that Jap eastern influence.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I might cop that origin for my new playthrough since...the only Origin I haven't done yet is the Noble Dwarf Origin.

Whats the specs for the character Lady Audocan?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I bet you are going to like Varric. He is all man and chest hair. :33
> 
> You will probably like both elves Fenris and Merrill too because you like that Jap eastern influence.



Typically in high fantasy settings, I love elven. My favorite race and I make it a habit to make an elf on any fantasy game that allows me.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2011)

Elves are so........girly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2011)

mmmmm Merrill. Smanged her on my current playthrough like a boss


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> Elves are so........girly.



Well, yeah Elven men sucks. I generally like them for their women.

I pick humans or dwarfs if I'm going male.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Typically in high fantasy settings, I love elven. My favorite race and I make it a habit to make an elf on any fantasy game that allows me.



In nearly 20 years of RPG gaming, I have never ever willingly rolled an elf or dwarf or anything non-human. 

Hell, the only reason I even played the female noble dwarf in DAO was because I fell in love with Aimo's fanart.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats the specs for the character Lady Audocan?



More or less the same with a duster dwarf.

Either Warrior or Rogue, though warrior probably makes more RP sense considering her noble linage.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I get bored of just playing regular humans when you get to play as these other creative races.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

I always make a dwarf, manliest race you can roll.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I get bored of just playing regular humans when you get to play as these other creative races.



Bah, a dual class human Kensai/Mage blows all you fancy races out of the water. 

If anyone has no idea what a Kensai/Mage is then I have no interest in talking to you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

It's just a mageknight, no idea why you would use the Japanese word.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Bah, a dual class human Kensai/Mage blows all you fancy races out of the water.
> 
> If anyone has no idea what a Kensai/Mage is then I have no interest in talking to you.


Kensai is Japanese for sword saint. It was also a name given to Miyamoto Musashi for his swordplay.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Elder Scroll's gives us the Mage Fighter class the best class of all. Or Battlemage.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kensai is Japanese for sword saint. It was also a name given to Miyamoto Musashi for his swordplay.



It's like being knighted, but Japanese.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's just a mageknight, no idea why you would use the Japanese word.





Esura said:


> Kensai is Japanese for sword saint. It was also a name given to Miyamoto Musashi for his swordplay.



....

No, the Kensai is a warrior sub-class from Baldurs Gate 2. 

And the Kensai/mage dual class(cap Kensai at level 9) is the most fuck awesome class to play in that game.

Example:



Disclaimer: This is cheated version. That's why stats are maxed. 

Yes, I have a game from 2000 still installed on my PC.

What can I say? It's fuck awesome.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's like being knighted, but Japanese.


Yep, pretty much.

I studied Japanese history and folklore in class for a few years. Best extracurricular class ever!

Don't know whats up with this Kensai Battlemage shit though. Never played Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

I never beat Baldurs Gate 2. I just went and played D2 forever.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Garreth? 

Or Garrett in the past?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Garreth?
> 
> Or Garrett in the past?





I felt like naming him as such, and thus I did.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know weaboo stuff so nobody wants to be my friend, OH NOES!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

My fav companion in DA2 is surprisingly Varric. When I saw the trailer for him and the fanclub on Bioware's site I wanted to puke. But he's awesome. 

Everyone else kind of gets on my nerves. I dunno about Sebastian, I don't have the DLC.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Lawful Neutral.



My boy wants to get into Jaheira's pants, and considering she's a druid(which means neutral and shit), that seemed the best way to go.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't know weaboo stuff so nobody wants to be my friend, OH NOES!



Come be a weeaboo, it's easy.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> My fav companion in DA2 is surprisingly Varric. When I saw the trailer for him and the fanclub on Bioware's site I wanted to puke. But he's awesome.
> 
> Everyone else kind of gets on my nerves. I dunno about Sebastian, I don't have the DLC.



Bella + Aveline comedy duo >>> Varric.

Bella is probably my favorite NPC.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Who the hell is Bella? 

And where is Edward?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Come be a weeaboo, it's easy.



It sure seems it.

All I need is an English to Japanese dictionary, Wikipedia, and the desire to inexplicably replace words from the Queen's English with Japanese equivalents.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Who the hell is Bella?
> 
> Is it that one set of walking tits with a staff?



Sums up Triss surprisingly well.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Who the hell is Bella?
> 
> And where is Edward?



....Ha ha, funny.

Isabella obviously.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> It sure seems it.
> 
> All I need is an English to Japanese dictionary, Wikipedia, and the desire to inexplicably replace words from the Queen's English with Japanese equivalents.



Well, the class is actually called Kensai.

What was I suppose to call it?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey this is kind of hot. I want to sig this.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Bah, a dual class human Kensai/Mage blows all you fancy races out of the water.
> 
> If anyone has no idea what a Kensai/Mage is then I have no interest in talking to you.





Gnome said:


> It's just a mageknight, no idea why you would use the Japanese word.



Because it's the same exact thing.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 16, 2011)

Just look at that attention to detail.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Just look at that attention to detail.



.....I am unsure of your point?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh plough that. Ploughing ploughers.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh plough that. Ploughing ploughers.





What?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> What?



I think that translates to:

"Oh fuck that. Fucking fuckers."


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because it's the same exact thing.



The game wasn't even japanese though, and I'm American.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah ok.

Thats kind of odd though.

EDIT: I used to call myself Takezo Kensai on other message boards.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Witcher writing is still ungodly superior to anything Dragon Age has come out with.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

That's the point.

But it's more "mateur."

Because Polocks are ALL about being "mateur."


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Witcher writing is still ungodly superior to anything Dragon Age has come out with.



And yet still fails as a story telling medium.

*waits to called some variant of retarded for having a different opinion*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And yet still fails as a story telling medium.
> 
> *waits to called some variant of retarded for having a different opinion*



I don't see how. Can you explain?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And yet still fails as a story telling medium.
> 
> *waits to called some variant of retarded for having a different opinion*



Hey, fuck you, amnesia is the _best_ fucking storytelling device in history.

...just ask eight out of ten JRPGs.

It also helps that every single character manages to be _such_ a huge douchebag that you never care what happens to them, or if the story is resolved.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....I am unsure of your point?


I was admiring BioWare's attention to detail.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey, I cared about what happens to Letho.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I don't see how. Can you explain?



Because I didn't care.

At all.

For all the excellent writing, excellent atmosphere, excellent world building and an obvious love of the craft and genre by the developers, I could not care about anything.

No matter how well written a story, if you can't get me to give a shit about THE PEOPLE, it fails.

I gritted my teeth and finished The Witcher, but I could not find the strength to do it again with The Witcher 2.

I understand this is a probably a personal thing, cause obviously you must have cared, but for me it's just money down the drain.

That just makes me rage, cause I am a five game a year limit, and a game I can't bear to finish took up a spot.

Again, I acknowledge this is probably a personal thing.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I was admiring BioWare's attention to detail.



Again, your point please?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

All that means is that you didn't like it. Says nothing about the game, really. You can't please everyone.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Though really, it's just indicative of the Polish belief system after World War II. Look at any Polish work. Literally any and every character because a walking cliche of a backstabber and a no-good heathen. Even the heroes in Polish developer's People Can Fly games (even Bulletstorm which was actually _written_ by an American comic book writer, but he did it in the style of typical Polish literature).

That's why they always feel, as I said, like Rob Zombie movies. Because everyone is a jerk-off.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> All that means is that you didn't like it. Says nothing about the game, really. You can't please everyone.



Which I acknowledged, did I not? 

The game is epically well made and crafted, why would I complain about that?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I like when my character is a dick. Probably why I liked Prototype so much.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I like when my character is a dick. Probably why I liked Prototype so much.



Well, I like to hate dickish characters.

LOVED Protoype.

My problem with The Witcher 2 was the utter emotional disconnect I felt with near every single character.

Probably the only one I kinda liked was that uhh, Lord's son at the beginning that you can either fight or talk down and then if alive he later burns down the castle.

Yeah, he I liked, but he dies in like the first hour or so.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The Witcher 2 would have been exponentially better if you could just nuke the entire world right at the start. Save everyone the trouble of having to run into and put up with so many dickheads for countless hours.

Ironically, the only GOOD person in the entire game?

The DLC Troll.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

And I killed him too.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> And I killed him too.



You monster. 

Mike Ladialw just confirmed MotA will be longer than Legacy on BioWare TV.

I am going to guess 5 - 6 hours? Considering a nightmare run on Legacy took me just over 4 hours.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, but Laidlaw doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but Laidlaw doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.



Nay, the man loves the Aveline + Isabella comedy duo much like myself. 

This means he automatically has my undying loyalty. 

Edit: Fuck, my stream just died.

Edit 2: And it's back.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

If Hitler loved it, too, would he be your best bud?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Still the most badass thing ever.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> If Hitler loved it, too, would he be your best bud?



......

*thinks*

Maybe.....not?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I liked the squid-button-press boss battle in TW2.

He was all "RAWR, I'M A SQUID" and I was all "Press Y!" and bam.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

New DA3 trailer:


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The Kraken was all "WHAT YOU GONNA DO AGAINST MY TENTACLES?"

And I was all "I'LL PRESS Y!"


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks to good to be DA3.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> That looks to good to be DA3.



Are they using a new engine? I remember them saying they'd make the graphics super-hot.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope they have amnesia!

And yellow eyes!

So unique!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I hope they have amnesia!
> 
> And yellow eyes!
> 
> So unique!



Nah, too unoriginal.

Personally, I'd rather opt for a: guy escaping who is poor but later makes a name for himself plot line. That one I don't think has been used yet.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't even think of a game that's actually done that plotline.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

...

You lot know that fantasy(even the best) is basically a collection of cliches held together by an overreaching plot right?

Just putting it out there.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Nah, too unoriginal.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather opt for a: guy escaping who is poor but later makes a name for himself plot line. That one I don't think has been used yet.



More like a bearded bastard child with his whiny brother and dumb shit sister who whine and beg cool manly dwarves for money, then cry like a bitch when his mom gets serial killed. BOOHOO!


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Amnesia trumps all.

Especially when used as the single quantifying factor for multiple games.

"Hm, we need a new idea for the sequel."

"...how about amnesia again?"

"BRILLIANT!"


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I can't even think of a game that's actually done that plotline.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Nah, too unoriginal.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather opt for a: guy escaping who is poor but later makes a name for himself plot line. That one I don't think has been used yet.



And it can start in a sewer level.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Amnesia trumps all.
> 
> Especially when used as the single quantifying factor for multiple games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2011)

You know what'd be awesome? The Warden from DAO has been corrupted and in the fold of the Darkspawn now, and you play as the bad guy.

You kill off Hawke. Morrigan. Flemeth. The Chantry. Every Mage. 

Final Boss battle: Archdemon Kid
Secret Boss battle: Sandal


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

You can never beat Sandal either, they make a special cutscene to show you running away in fear while he shouts "BOOM!"


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

You should get to play Sandal.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Again, your point please?


Again, I was merely admiring BioWare's attention to detail.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Again, I was merely admiring BioWare's attention to detail.



Apparently everything has to be some kind of argument.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Apparently everything has to be some kind of argument.



Kids these days.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

im tired of talking to these mofos, where in DA Nexus is friendship/rivalry mods?

edit: I got legacy and was up til 230 am today...and here I am again to play.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2011)

Apparently, Bioware HAD a decision that could save your mother but chose not to include it since players kept choosing THAT option instead of the bad ending one. Is David Gayder really that kind of a shmok or he's just a bad writer? RPG genre suppose to let the player do the decisions not the game itself.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2011)

^JRPG would challenge that. 

Different ways of doing storytelling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Boussy is such a ....ghetto name.  And that bald guy....reminds me of the end of TW2.  Anyone else since we are talking about that as well.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 28, 2011)

Kotaku has a new trailer of sorts for Mark Of The Assassin.



Has a first look at the stealth, not much maybe about 5 seconds only, not long enough for a solid opinion but it looks good. Stealth knockouts are possible, but unsure if silent kills are available. 

Talis looks and sounds good, and I am intrigued by her personalized combat style.

The new dragon cousin thingy look awesome though, should be fun to have a go at that.

Overall pleased with what I can see, and will be getting it on Oct 11.


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2011)

Vino said:


> Apparently, Bioware HAD a decision that could save your mother but chose not to include it since players kept choosing THAT option instead of the bad ending one. Is David Gayder really that kind of a shmok or he's just a bad writer? RPG genre suppose to let the player do the decisions not the game itself.



One of the things that is a bit irritating about BioWare games though is that in some games there is _always_ an easy way out.  Real life doesn't always have an easy way out, and the games on whole not reflecting this cheapens the experience.  Giving the player choice is good, but backing the player into a corner with only a hard way out isn't bad either.  There should be a balance.

Case in point, since I actually just started playing DAII again after stopping for a couple months:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 GOD MOTHERFUCKING DAMNIT ANDERS.  WHYYYYYYY DID YOU HAVE TO ABUSE MY TRUST LIKE THAT.  WHY DID YOU FORCE THIS WAR.  WHY DID YOU MURDER INNOCENTS.  I don't _want_ mages to have total freedom, because I've seen that mages + total freedom = less than happy fun times with demons and blood magic.  ANDERS, YOU KNOW THIS TOO.  And I DON'T want to condone your MURDEROUS TERRORIST ACT.  But at the same time I don't want to WIPE THEM ALL OUT, especially since I'M ONE.  And I DON'T want Meredith's oppressive policies that increase the problem rather than help it to continue. DAMNIT.  DAMNIT.  DAMNIT.

The LEAST you could have done was blow up the friggin chantry when MEREDITH was in it, to get her out of the way...




So while I hate Anders for what he did, I totally respect the writers for both giving me a choice in that situation and realistically making neither the "best" choice, and making me feel so strongly for the choices I was given.  Anyways, don't spoil me since I only just started the endgame.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Anders, I killed the fucker. only thing he was good for was Haste. 
Bioware will probably ignore that and have him alive in DA3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope they actually keep your decisions...


----------



## Bluth (Oct 13, 2011)

^Take Fenris, Varric, and Merrill.  Anders can rot in hell, fucking hate that guy, plus you'll probably get to hear Varric make fun of Merrill without Merrill knowing she's being made fun of.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

So is this new DLC better than the whole game?


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2011)

Bluth said:


> ^Take Fenris, Varric, and Merrill.  Anders can rot in hell, fucking hate that guy, plus you'll probably get to hear Varric make fun of Merrill without Merrill knowing she's being made fun of.



Varric doesn't make fun of Merril, he watches out for her. If anything Varric will make fun of Fenris.

Anders is mah bro, can't hate him. :33



Vino said:


> So is this new DLC better than the whole game?



Krory said something like that in the ME3 thread but, according to other people on the DA wiki forum Legacy is slightly better as DLC on the whole but they say this DLC is alot more fun. I'm assuming this is like the Kasumi DLC.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally completed Mark of the Assassin and I am officially blown out of my fucking mind.

I never, NEVER, thought I would play a better Bioware DLC than LotSB, but bloody fucking hell this was just so much fucking fun, whilst genuinely giving a feel of what the Orlaisian and the Qun are all about. It helps that Duke Prosper de Montfort is so gleefully over the top that you can't help but love him. Never really bought into the whole Felicia Day thing either, but Talis was brilliantly done, very engaging and easy to connect with, despite the fact she was never honest about everything.

Solid 9.5 from me, more or less tying with LotSB, but probably more fun.

Good:
+ Talis, liked her personal spec a lot as well.
+ Deeper understanding of the Qunari.
+ Orlaisians are awesome, and whiny.
+ Duke Prosper de Montfort was awesome, I cannot possibly stress this enough.
+ No recycled environments, all new and well made.
+ Excellent, funny party banter.
+ The post hunting party was glorious, cameos mostly enjoyable. Laughed when I noticed whom Bran brought as his arm candy to the function.
+ Hunting the Alpha Wyvern, bloody hell that was an awesomely engaging and difficult fight.
+ Stealth system, a bit clunky considering it was an experiment, but it works quite fine.
+ PUZZLES! GLORIOUS PUZZLES! The one with the colors was especially engaging.
+ Final boss battle was fucking BOSS.

Poor:
- Ending. Really, really wished there was a third option instead of just Help or Not Help Talis, as in help and then betray the hell out of her. Those documents she came for was most definitely something my Hawke(this version at least) would want to get his hands on.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 13, 2011)

I want this DLC so bad, but my nearby CVS only had 1 1600 MSP card (ridiculous ), and I want to get the DLC for Origins before I get them for DA2. 

Also, fuck Anders.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 13, 2011)

DLC sucked ass.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 13, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> DLC sucked ass.



Nope, was awesome as fuck.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm well aware of your taste for ass.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I'm well aware of your taste for ass.



And I am well aware of your self inflated sense of importance and supposed good taste.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And I am well aware of your self inflated sense of importance and supposed good taste.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Come on now Geralt, you I actually like, since with you at least things can be discuss with a civil tone, despite our differing taste and opinions.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

I almost spit out my drink in laughter. Too funny. 

But Kitsu why you trollin' bruh?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Come on now Geralt, you I actually like, since with you at least things can be discuss with a civil tone, despite our differing taste and opinions.



Indeed my friend, indeed.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Indeed my friend, indeed.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 14, 2011)

The World said:


> But Kitsu why you trollin' bruh?



First of all, I'm not your 'bruh'. Secondly, I never troll.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> First of all, I'm not your 'bruh'. *Secondly, I never troll*.



...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2011)

Legacy or Mark of the Assassin?

(assuming you had to choose only one).


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Legacy or Mark of the Assassin?
> 
> (assuming you had to choose only one).



Legacy has more emotional resonance.

MotA is undoubtedly more fun.

Depends what sort of gaming experience you want I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

People taking Kitsukaru seriously? really?

I also haven't checked the DLC, is it good as Legacy?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> People taking Kitsukaru seriously? really?
> 
> I also haven't checked the DLC, is it good as Legacy?



Does not have the emotional hook of Legacy, but it is much, much more fun.

And PUZZLES, GLORIOUS PUZZLES!


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2011)

Mark of the Assassin is significantly better written than Legacy, as well. Legacy seemed more forced but was still fun.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Legacy has more emotional resonance.
> 
> MotA is undoubtedly more fun.
> 
> Depends what sort of gaming experience you want I guess.



Oh man, now that makes the choice harder


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2011)

I felt more emotionally attached to Tallis in MotA than anything to do with Hawke in the inane ramblings that just tried to make Hawke out to be more important than necessary.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> First of all, I'm not your 'bruh'. Secondly, I never troll.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Why isn't dark souls for PC


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why isn't dark souls for PC



Same reason The Witcher 2 isn't for console.

...waaaaaait a minute.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

PS3 has no games


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2011)

But it has wonderful movies!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of Witcher, I can't dl the fucking 2.0 patch.

But at least I get to watch spectacular movies such as Pirates of the Carribean on my Ps3.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

PC master race > PS3 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Xbox> Ninentdo fillerware?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't bother with patch 2.0. Its just a greyscaled mode with a new outfit.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2011)

so just started playing MoA. taking a break right now, I don't really have that much motivation to do this in one sitting like I did Legacy. Tallis, even after their little talk in prison, isn't interesting. the reason why Hawke is doing this is weak.

Tallis: help me steal something?
Hawke: ... sure. why the fuck not.

Wyvern's look cool though. and the enemy designs look fabulous(love the Harlequin in particular). and that Orlesian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who was whining and stomping his feet on the ground because Hawke got first kill had me  in real life.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 17, 2011)

So I finally got the 2 DLC for my new playthrough. Just got to Act I, and I see I can already play Legacy. When is the best time to do them so that they fit best in the chronology?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wish they included this shit in the game. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYifZtwoYkE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay, now I'm sure, I want the next game to be in Orlais. Moar fabulous hats for my mages plz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I started playing this last night. 


Against my better judgement, that is. I hate these types of games so hard. But this one, so far, isn't too bad (then again I said the same thing about DAO). At least the combat is a little more fluid than what I'm used to getting in these things.

My main gripe so far is that there are too many damn cutscenes.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 4, 2011)

Jesus said:


> So I finally got the 2 DLC for my new playthrough. Just got to Act I, and I see I can already play Legacy. When is the best time to do them so that they fit best in the chronology?



After restoring my PS3 with a new 500 GB hard drive, I decided to test it by taking DA2 for a spin, this time as a mage. (My previous playthrough, including the DLC, was as a rogue.) Just that choice alone-- being a mage, as opposed to simply knowing mages-- gives the game its full perspective, given the Main Story.

I found that Assassin's Mark seems to fit in well with Act II, though the dialogue (such as being introduced to the party as "Serrah Hawke" vs "The Champion of Kirkwall" are decided by which Act you play it in), the actual story involves Kunari matters, and I won't give any spoilers, but it potentially sheds some light on background events relating to Act II.

Legacy, on the other hand, seems better suited to Act III, especially so if your sibling becomes a Grey Warden, as this one has Warden/Darkspawn ties, and since the loot is level-scaled, I would also recommend waiting near the end of Act III, so that you can get Hawke's Key (a weapon whose form varies by character class) at its most powerful level. (Again, no spoilers, but the Legacy story does tie together major plot events between Act I and Act III.)


*Spoiler*: _regarding Sibling Act II/III_ 



And if your sibling became a Warden, this is one of the few chances the game gives you to team up with her/him beyond Act I.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2011)

Checks date...

Fuck, it's not April 1.  

Well, this sucks.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

...  but it doesn't matter. 

I'm here to ask, are the DA2 DLCs worth playing? Im thinking about trying them out or something.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess a few people might like this. What I really don't like though is that it is aimed towards PvP, I'd much rather a Baldur's Gate like thing to adventure with a friend.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

no idea, i gave up on da2


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2011)

I forgot that there was DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave up on the series in general, but there are mods for Hawke that makes Hawke look so good I wanna try them out.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I gave up on the series in general, but there are mods for Hawke that makes Hawke look so good I wanna try them out.



Don't bother,The Boss.

Play Skyrim and wait for the great upcoming DLC's and mods.

Or heck,wait for Kingdom of Amalur:The Reckoning (holy shit,that's a tongue twister!).


Also,the first trailer for Dragon Age: The Anime.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaMaCp_mMRI&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
Eh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Or heck,wait for Kingdom of Amalur:The Reckoning (holy shit,that's a tongue twister!).


Saw the trailer for this last night, looks quite good


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Saw the trailer for this last night, looks quite good



Fuck yeah,the world-building of The Elder Scrolls and its open-world gameplay combined with Diablo and just a pinch of Fable. (the first one..the GOOD one.)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll have to check out Kingdom of Amalur:The Reckoning later today. Is it WRPG? 

Also.. lol @ DA Animu. I'm to old for their target audience. Feels bad man.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'll have to check out Kingdom of Amalur:The Reckoning later today. Is it WRPG?
> 
> Also.. lol @ DA Animu. I'm to old for their target audience. Feels bad man.



Yes,it is a WRPG.


And from what I can tell,they are actually aiming this anime at an older audience.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,it is a WRPG.


Excellent. 



> And from what I can tell,they are actually aiming this anime at an older audience.



lol wat. IDK.. it's about that Cassandra chick in DA2 right? If they wanted to target an older audience maybe they shouldn't make her look 12. 

Also lol @ the back image. Does she have 3 swords? One in each hand and one on her back?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be more interested in Amalur if it wasn't for Salvatore.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

lol at anime :rofl

they might as well just do a 3d animation and tell a story


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd be more interested in Amalur if it wasn't for Salvatore.



You don't like his..writing style? :rofl


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Not so much I don't like his writing style...

...more of a fact that he's just a hack.  The Stephanie Meyer of high fantasy.


----------

